# Hurry up BFPs!!! We are ready when you are :-)



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi ladies,

Sorry we have to meet in such sad situations.

My baby was due in Oct 2013, so i'd love to be pregnant by then! Im currently waiting for my first real AF since lossing my baby. I know it will be a long wait as my cycles are so irregular. It took us 2 years to get our BFP and we got it from using clomid. I will take clomid again when AF comes!

Anyone want to join me?

xxx


----------



## hilslo

Hi MrsBroodyPant

I'm definitely in with you! I was also due in Oct (22nd). A bit of history of my journey so far:

I came of the pill in May 2012 but no AF for 3 months. I then had very irregular cycles with a borderline luteal phase of c10-11 days. 

However, we got our first BFP in February and were sooo excited! Things seemed to be progressing well. The 12 week scan came and went and we started to believe that things were going to be okay only to wake up one morning (13w 3d) with severe pains. We went to A&E and discovered that the baby was growing in my left tube. I was rushed into surgery and am now recovering from the surgery to remove the baby and tube.

So... we lost our littles ones at about the same age and time. It has been the hardest thing I have ever had to deal with (especially because everyone around me seems to get pregnant first month trying and then sail on through to full term!) but I'm already looking to the future and determined to try my best to be pregnant by the time Oct 22nd rolls around!

I took a pregnancy test today and it still thinks I am 1-2 weeks pregnant so I've probably got a little while before I ovulate but would love to go through the journey with others in a similar position. I've only got one tube but I'm determined to make it earn its keep!!

Fingers crossed for both of us (and anyone else that joins!)

xx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cant believe ive found u! Our experience is quite similar. 
Before i got my bfp in Feb, i had a HSG done and discovered ive only got one tube working! 
How come they couldnt tell your baby was growing in your tube at the 12 week scan? I was due the 21st Oct. I hope we can get our forever babies soon! I dont have any children, do u? 
We can wait together and encourage each other! 
Very sorry for your loss, it is so sad and such a difficult time. Ive also got many friends who are pregnant or have little ones. 
Xxx


----------



## hilslo

Wow - very similar experiences!! I also don't have any children yet so we can support each other in getting there together!

I've no idea how they didn't pick up the ectopic at the 12 week scan. I've thought about it a bit and realised that it would have ended up with the same result either way. In a way it was helpful as having already told people I was pregnant it made it easier to say what had happened. If they'd found it at 12 weeks I think it would've been harder to explain to people that I was pregnant and now I'm not (if that makes any sense!).

The worst part was that I thought I was past the point that an ectopic could happen so when I went to A&E and heard the heartbeat we thought everything was going to be okay. 

I'm finding it tough not to keep thinking why me, and panicking that I won't be able to gt pregnant again but I guess it's still early days. Just wanting to ovulate again so we can get trying again! 

Looking forward to having someone in the same boat who understands! Fingers crossed we won't be here for too long!! x


----------



## missjames90

Hi ladies I had a miscarriage with my first baby in Nov last year may would have been my due date so I wanted to be pregnant by then but I haven't had any luck well may is here I guess you can say I was due may 26 my cycle is due on may 7 I am still hoping to get pregnant right before or right after 26


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hilslo - i would of thought u would of been past the point of ectopic too. That must of been such a shock. We know that our baby had a chromosome disorder called triploidy. People have 46 chromosomes (23 from each parent) but our baby had 69, a whole extra set. This happens when the egg is fertilized by two sperm. I had never heard of it before and i feel very unlucky that it happened to us. At least we both know what happened wasnt our fault and its just something that happens that we cant control. 
Try not to worry about only having one tube. I did but got my bfp the same cycle i found out! 
Im glad we told people we were pregnant too as ive needed people to talk to and its such a big event in our lives that i couldnt just pretend it didnt happen.
I feel so sorry for us :-( but we need to move on...onwards and upwards!!!

Missjames - sorry about your loss. It is very sad that your dd is close. I wish u all the luck in the world that u get your bfp soon
Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ive started temping again this morning (oh how ive enjoyed not having to for so long). Do i temp or use opks to track your cycles? Im not going to bother with opks until after my real AF. 

Xxx


----------



## hilslo

MrsBroodyPant - you are so true. We definitely need to go onwards and upwards! I've started taking my folic acid again in preparation for the big O but I suspect I may have a while to wait yet given my body still thinks it's 1-2 weeks pregnant. Have you taken any pregnancy tests, measured HCG levels since your loss? I've never heard of triploidy. I guess it's one of those things you hope you'll never have learn about. It must have been tough.

Missjames - welcome! Fingers crossed for this coming cycle. I have everything crossed for you. If you don't mind me asking - how long were you trying for your first? x


----------



## hilslo

We must have been typing at the same time! I did temping to help track my cycles before I got pregnant (I think if you have wonky / irregular cycles like us you pretty much have to!) I did start again after the surgery but noticed that my temps were still in the high range that they were when I was pregnant, that's why I took the pregnancy test to see what was happening. I didn't bother taking my temp this morning but will definitely start once temping and using OPKs when the hPTs say not-pregnant. Not looking forward to setting my alarm clock so early at the weekends again but excited to get back on the bandwagon! x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I had my HCG measured and it was almost none existant. That is a characteristic of triploidy. But in the weeks leading up to my scan i did loads of HPTs and they all came out pregnant 3+ or blazing strong lines! I havent taken a test since.
My bleeding has stopped now. As u had surgery, did u start bleeding afterwards or before? I had to give birth the natural way in hospital. It was all controlled well and was an ok experience considering. My bleeding has just stopped. Im cd9 now. Im taking folic acid too.
Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Hi guys, I'd like to join in.
We've been trying for about 8 months for our first, finally got out BFP Feb, Saw the tiny heartbeat at 6+4.
A week later I started spotting a bit brown after intercourse, but didn't think much of it, it happened before. But it continued for a few more days. later that week we went to the ER just to reassure ourselves everything was OK. Found out there was no longer a heart beat and the baby stopped eveloping at 7+3.
We were devestated.
At first I moved the first scan to 7+3, then out of worry moved it up to 6+3. I keep thinking that if I had kept with the first date, we might have gone until now without knowing the baby stopped developing. the doctor or would have seen a heartbeat and I wouldn't have thought that much about the spotting, or there would have been no heartbeat, but development right where it should be, so he would have sent us home with the OK. 
I had a D&C 2 and a half weeks ago, and last week when the bleeding stopped we started trying again. POAS the other day, very faint line (like I got the first time, HCG levels were below 66) so I have a feeling today \I'll get a negative.
I was due November, and so want to be pregnant again.
I'm taking prenatal and folic acid. I'm just in a funk.
I hope I ovulate this month, and my feelings about getting pregnant this first cycle are mixed. On one hand I want to, but on the other hand- I'm scared. I've read a lot of pregnancies after MC before AF are healthy, but I've also read a lot end in MC again.
I'm talking as if I'm already pregnant again! I'm trying to trust my body though, it knows what to do.
Sorry for rambeling on! I'm excited to get to know you guys :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi Nina,

You are similar timing to us with dates etc. Sorry u had to experience that. I could of easily gone from my 12 week scan to waiting for my 20 week scan without knowing we lost the baby. But as i opted for NT/blood test i couldnt get it done at 12 weeks coz baby wasnt in a good position so i needed another scan which lead to finding the triploidy through more scans and CVS and then i lost the baby but it would of never survived as triploidy is not compatible with life. It was such a rollercoaster! They found a cyst in its brain and then at the next scan it was gone! I had good news then bad then good then bad! It was so up and down. Im lucky that i opted for the NT/bloods and definately would again. I hope next time it can be a straight forward pregnancy. I hope we all get our bfps by the end of oct! Im looking foward to sharing this journey with u
Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Today I was supposed to be 12 weeks and have the NT scan. 
Next pregnancy I'm going to scan away like there's no tomorrow. I know there's nothing you can do, what's been decided has been decided, but it gives some sense of "control".
:dust:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes feeling in control is important. My hospital said i will get well looked after next time and can have reassurance scans because we will be anxious. Im glad they are understanding because obviously many bad things happen to couples and the doctors see it all the time but they are still very considerate. 
Sorry that u would of had your scan today :-(. My 20 week scan was supposed to be on my birthday in June
Xxx


----------



## lune_miel

*MrsBroodyPant*- Unfortunately I am following you over from the Oct board. I had a natural m/c on 4/22. Had seen the heartbeat on scan at 8.5 wks so thought we were OK. Was supposed to have 12.5 wk NT scan same day of M/C, but Baby appeared to be 9 wks on scan. It's day 10 and still bleeding/passing clots - totally sucks. 

I, too, had irregular cycles since off bc and with the help of Clomid I got my 1st BFP in Feb. So I am so anxious to try again but have no idea if AF will come in a few weeks or if I will be irregular again, ugh. Supposed to get my levels checked 3 wks post-m/c and I'll see if I should get back on Clomid.

I completely relate to all of you- for others it seems so easy.


----------



## hilslo

Hi Lune_miel and Nina83

Looks like we're all in the same boat! I'm feeling strangely optomistic this evening (I've no idea why - I've not even shed the lining yet, let alone begun the wait for ovulation!).

I'm hoping my cycle magically fixes itself to a regular 28 day cycle but I know it's unlikely! Still, have to ensure we make the most of the good days as the "oh my god - it's never going to happen" days are always just around the corner!

The days when events happen are the worst. Scan days and significant days such as friends weddings will be touhg but hopefully with a bit of support from you ladies we will get through them!

Good luck everyone - our time will come! x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi lune_miel, 
Sorry for your loss. Another sad story that matches our dates. We can go through this journey together. Im glad clomid worked for u. I hope it works its magic for us both again soon.

Hilslo - i know what u mean about going to celebrations. I was really looking forward to my nephews Christening and loving the fact that i would be there pregnant! But it was such a sad day as i no longer had my baby :-(.

Ive been sad tonight and crying to my mum. I get moments of real sadness where the feeling just hits me, then other times i feel positive for the future and ready to move forward. I guess it will get easier with time.

Im glad we have all found each other! Xxx


----------



## Nina83

I took a HPT last night to check if the HCG is all out- only one line!
I even shoved it in DH face to make sure. One line.
I tried an OPK this morning, just to make sure, negative.
I think I'll start trying them Sunday, until then DTD every other day. I don't want to wait another 2 weeks until I ovulate, and then another TWW. 
We're moving in August, and I don't know if TTC is the right thing to do right now. I know it's not ideal moving when in the first trimester, but DH said we can't sit around waiting again for the right time.


----------



## hilslo

Great news Nina! I'm going to buy some more HPTs today and test again at the weekend to see if I'm back to "not pregnant".

If you feel ready emotionally then I think this is the right time. If it's inconvenient re moving then it just makes it more likely that you'll get pregnant as these things never come at the time we plan! :winkwink:

Good luck and keep us posted on the OPKing!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina, hilslo is right about perhaps getting pregnant when its not so convenient. Are u moving far? Is it a bigger house?

We had sex twice yesterday and i bled a little afterwards. Maybe its to soon for sex, i dont know? But im planning on doing it every other day until af arrives.
Xxx


----------



## Nina83

I like to think that the second HPT in the kit will be my lucky BFP, even if it is the cheapest they come!
We're not moving that far, everything here (Israel) is close. About a 20 minute drive. Our first house, well, apartment. I can't wait!
I'm just worried we'll be moving into a 4 room house with 2 empty rooms. We knew one would be a studio, but the other was supposed to be the nursery.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Its sad when u start making plans and talking about baby related things, then it is all taken away. We have a small bedroom that would of become the babies room. Hopefully we can put our plans into action soon! 

Ive also got a HPT at home that im hoping will show me a BFP in the near future!

At least you are not moving far, that will make it easier if you are pregnant.

Last year DH and i went on holiday in October and it was lovely! Nice and relaxing before the rush and excitement of Christmas. We have decided if we don't get a BFP by October then we will go on a nice holiday again! At least that will be something to soften the blow. If i am pregnant then we wont go away as id rather save the money for the baby.

xxx


----------



## lune_miel

Nina- just go for it! There will always be things going on when trying to make a baby.

I took an IC test today (11 days post-m/c) and it BFN. I also took BBT and was low. However I am still bleeding quite a bit and passing stuff. So frustrating! I'm supposed to wait until 3 weeks post to go back to the Dr. The hard part of it being natural is I have no clue if there are any retained products (awful term). So I hope this starts to taper off asap.


----------



## Nina83

lune_miel, 11 days is still early, especially since you were further on.
The bummer about HPT is that you don't really get a number, so who knows how much lower you need to go. I'm sure you'll get a negative soon.
Do you have an US soon to make sure everything is out?

We tried 8 months until we conceived our first. Taking so long was quite a shock to us, that we didn't expect any bad news. We thought it was easier to get pregnant and start a family. Welcome to adulthood :(


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

It took us 22 months to get our first bfp. Felt like a lifetime. I hope i dont have to wait as long this time xxx


----------



## hilslo

It took us 5 months. It felt like an eternity at the time but now I realise that it wasn't so long. I think if I'd known it would have taken 5 months at the start I wouldn't have minded, it's the not knowing that kills me - I'm a control freak!

I took another HPT this morning with FMU and it's come back with the very slightest positive but a real squinter. I'm really hoping that my body is slowly realising that I'm not pregnant so that it will shed it's pregnancy lining asap. I'm worried it's going to be quite heavy and painful though I'd like to get it out the way so i can count down to ovulation (please let my cycles not be too messed up!!!!). It took 3 months to get my first AF after coming off the BCP and I'm not sure I can wait that long again!

I had a tough day yesterday. I phoned into work to see how it's getting on wihtoutme and burst into tears as soon as my boss asked me how I was. I then started crying in Boots when buying hte pregnancy tests as I saw a very pregnnt woman and it made me so sad. By the time my DH came home from work I was a mess. Poor man -he's been wonderful about the whole thing. Waiting on me hand and foot after the surgery and being an emotional rock. Feeling a little better this morning thanks to the HPT showing that my body is slowly progressing.

What a rollercoaster TTC after loss is!

I hope you ladies are doing well. Nina83 - we have a similar room in our house. I refuse to decorate it until I'm a couple of weeks off giving birth as I can't bear the thought of having a decorated nursery but no baby to put into it. On a more positive note, it makes a wonderful dumping room for the ironing board, all the ironing I've not got round to and a bit of a large walk in wardrobe! xx


----------



## Nina83

Hilslo, I'm going with the "if the line is getting lighter and harder to see- it's a good sign!"
It seems like pregnant woman are all around me these days. Not many at work, but when we go out, every other woman or has a tummy or a newborn. :(
DH told me he'd just use the second room for a workroom, but I seriously plan on getting knocked up before so I don't get depressed every time I pass it. 
I decided to start OPK today, and got a faint line, so I'm hoping next week I'll get a smiley.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

All this waiting is driving me crazy already and its only just begun. 
Are u ladies keeping busy to pass the time? 
Xxx


----------



## Nina83

I have no idea where I am in this stupid cycle.
I _thought_ ovulating would only occur _after_ hcg hit zero, however now I'm told you can before. It's AF that can't come before. Anyways, My levels hit zero Wednesday, and I thought some time would pass until O comes.
So I started POAS Friday, got a very faint line. Temps high. Saturday, slep in, so no temps, but another faint line.
This morning, temps are lower than Antactica, OPK is snow white. I think I caught the end of the surge on Friday.
Grrr...
We did DTD every day up to Thursday, took Friday off and did it again Saturday. I kept my hips elevated, even though I felt stupid because it was way too early. Maybe it's a good thing I did something stupid this time.
I'm so incredibly pissed off at myself right now. 
If I did miss it, the good thing about it all is that I'll have to wait less time for AF or a HPT. 
I guess I'll be smarter tomorrow after temps, or even the day after that, or the day after that... But what fun is it in being so calm while waiting for any kind of BFP?! :shrug:
I'll post my wonky chart later.


----------



## lune_miel

Went to the Dr Friday, hcg is at 8, so maybe it will only be a few days to hit 0. But the bleeding is still full force, 2 weeks after m/c. :growlmad: But the scan only showed blood no tissue left. Ugh.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina - try not to worry. I dont think u will of missed o. I think maybe our cycles will be all mixed up and all over the place. If u didnt get a strong positive opk then u prob havent ovulated. Im not sure but thats my thoughts.

Lune_miel - i hope your bleeding stops soon.

Im still spotting a tiny bit. 
Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Here's my chart, for whoever likes to analyze them. Please tell me it _doesn't_ look that bad!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40f9e8/?i=5213847&


----------



## Nina83

Lune-miel,
It's good news that your levels are almost down and there's no tissue left. I'm sure the bleeding is just a matter of days now <3


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,
I am also joining you from the October board. We lost our baby on March 9th (d&c). S/he was supposed to be 7+5 that day, but didn't develop past 6+0. 2 weeks later I got a call from my OB's office saying that it was a partial molar pregnancy. It is also kind of a triploidy, but grape-like cysts (hence the moles) grow on the placenta as well.
The catch is, since it has a small chance of turning into a mild form of cancer, my HCG needs to be tracked until negative (<5). I'm at 14 as of yesterday, at 8 weeks; and still waiting to reach negative! 
Usually doctors would reccomend at least a 3 month wait time after the negative. But my OB said we can be a bit more flexible regarding my age (almost 36!). I want to wait 3 cycles anyway; to temp and see if I have a short follicular or luteal phase (shortish cycles of 24 days).
So if I reach negative in a couple of weeks, and have 3 cycles, we'll be good to go! I'd give anything to have a BFP (with a healthy bean of course) before my EDD (October 21st).
Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi ece77 - sorry for your loss. Your dd was the same aa mine 21st October. We are all here to support u through to your bfp! I wish u the best of luck. Keep us updated with your cycle.

Nina - looking at your chart id say there is a good chance u havent ovulated yet. What cd would u usually ovulate? Xxx


----------



## Nina83

I usually ovulated around CD15. When I got pregnant it was day 13 though, so that kind of confused me.
I started the chart on the day I had the D&C.
I don't think I could read a chart if my life depended on it. I tried to study the one I had when I got pregnant, but that made less sense than all the others!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ive done the same and studied the chart i got my bfp with. When i start i new cycle im planning on copying those days we dtd and hope for another bfp! 
I dont usually ovulate til late so thats why at cd22 i would think u still have time to o, especially after d&c. 
Its all confusing and frustrating but try not to worry. 
Im here if u want to talk xxx


----------



## lune_miel

Nina- are you really diligent about taking your bbt at the same time every day, and it's the first thing you do without moving? No matter what day your body chooses to O you should still see a pattern. I skipped the days I drank/slept in and there still are enough points there to see the rise. Of course post m/c god only knows!


----------



## lune_miel

lune_miel said:


> Went to the Dr Friday, hcg is at 8, so maybe it will only be a few days to hit 0. But the bleeding is still full force, 2 weeks after m/c. :growlmad: But the scan only showed blood no tissue left. Ugh.

So today I {TMI} pass a chunk when I went to the bathroom- I pray that this was causing the contd bleeding and now it will end. Makes me feel vindicated for demanding the scan, but I wonder why they couldn't see it; or if it was sitting on my cervix so they couldn't distinguish it?!


----------



## hilslo

Lune-miel - fingers crossed that will be the end of the bleeding. Two weeks is a long time but I don't think it is that unusual from what I've read on other posts so please try not to worry!

Nina83 and MrsBroodyPant - I was a late ovulater before too. I got my bfp on my longest cycle (28 days until ovulation) so like MrsBroodypant says it could just be that your cycles will take awhile to settle down and that you've not ovulated yet.

Ece77 - welcome. I'm sad to see another member but look forward to seeing you get a BFP over the coming months. I had no idea that anything could turn into cancer. I'm sorry this must be a worryng time for you. It does sound like your HCG levels are starting to fall so I have my fingers crossed - have they been falling quite steadily or do you see jumps?

As for me, I finally got my BFN today, even with a squint there is no sign of a positive so now trying to will my body to shed the womb lining so I can start to look forwards! I went to a wedding on Saturday. I'm still quite sore from the surgery (I can't believe how long it is taking to recover fromphysically!) and being surrounded by babies and baby talk was tough but DH and I got through it and I feel better for having survived!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hilslo - its hard going to specual occasions like weddings. Ive been to a few events and totally dreaded going but actually felt a lot better afterwards for going. I think the only thing we can all do i try to carry on with life as normal. 

I hope we all gwt our cycles sorted out asap then we can get our bfps! 

Lune_miel - i passed a chunk today like a big clot. Im not bleeding now, just spotting a tiny bit, so i didnt expect that! 

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Hislo, I'm sorry about your weekend, that must have been tough. 
Good to hear about your BFN though, it's sort of a bittersweet moment :hugs:


----------



## Nina83

My body has a mind of it's own.
Today when wiping I got some blood. It's too early to be AF, and I'm really hoping that the bleeding hasn't come back. it's been 12 days since I stopped bleeding fro the D&C. I'm hoping it's some bleeding from ovulation, which I heard can occur after MC. Even though my chart is still crazy. Temps went slightly up this morning, creamy/sticky-ish CM.
I feel slightly pathetic hoping that maybe this could be implantation bleeding. Because it probably isn't. It's just my mind playing games with me along with the bigger boobs, constant peeing and sore nipples. I hope someone is getting a good laugh right now.
UGH!


----------



## lune_miel

Agh we are all going to be messed up deciphering our bodies for awhile I think.

PS. Bleeding is slowing down!:happydance:


----------



## hilslo

lune_miel - great news. I bet you can't wait to see the back of it!

Ugh - I was having a really positive day. Ventured out in the sunshine with DH to buy some plants and happily watched as he planted them all up (I have another 3 weeks before I'm allowed to lift/dig). DH even commented that I looked cheerier and that maybe we'd turned a corner. Nope - got a text from a close frined to say she is pregnant. Don't get me wrong - I am absolutely thrilled for her (She definitely deserves it -she has been trying for over two years with a miscarriage along the way and will make a fab mum) but it's just come at such bad timing that it's really thrown me. It would have been so lovely to have been pregnant together. Instead, I've still got a huge pot belly from the operation, a big scar that isn't below the bikini line (I don't know what kind of big pant bikinis surgeons wear but the "incision below bikini line" is a downright lie!) and no baby. Hence I'm still up at 1.30 in the morning unable to sleep.

I feel like it's never going to me be again. With only one tube and a 1 in 10 chance of another ectopic I feel scared that it's going to take years and I can hear my bio clock ticking away very loudly. So worried that it's going to take months for my cycles to return like it did after coming off the BCP. Argh - why can't I just fast forward time to being more rational and back to somewhat regular cycles so we can try again?

Sorry for being such a miserable so and so and spoiling all the good PMA but I just needed to get it off my chest. I want the ground to swallow me up for a while (and spit me out pregnant!) until the heartache goes away. 

I need some hope that things will be okay....


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hilslo - having the scar must difficult. I understand that it is a constant reminder. I will also find it hard when the next person tells me they are pregnant. But please believe u will get there again soon and have a healthy baby.
Remember i got pregnant with only one tube! Do u take Clomid? It makes me ovulate and can encourage multipile eggs so i have a greater chance of an egg coming down the working tube! It worked first go! 
Xxx


----------



## ece77

MrsBroodyPant - Thanks for the kind words :hugs:

Hilslo - Having a reminder will be hard, I agree. And hearing or seeing pregnant ladies is quite difficult too. I bumped into a friend from college today, who was a couple of months ahead of me. And now she has quite a bump. I was almost congrulating myself that I chatted so naturally with her, as if I was OK with my MC. But all of a sudden my eyes were full with tears (a second after we parted). As you say, I am happy for her. But it will take some time for us to come to terms with what we've been through!

Nina - I hope you've catched the egg and it's implantation bleeding you're having. I must say I never passed any clots or had much bleeding due to the d&c I guess. But I had spotting on and off for more than a month. But of course mine is a totally different story than yours. 

lune-miel - How true you say that we're going to get crazy trying to decipher our bodies! I only started charting about a week after the d&c and my chart is a total mystery. I guess I'll get better at understanding it after a couple of "normal" cycles.

AFM - Nothing new. No AF still, but a HUGE bloat on my belly. Hope it comes sooner than later. FX :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Just got my hospital review appointment for 27th June. Id love to be pregnant by then but i think thats pushing my luck lol. October is still my target.
Does anyone else go back for a check up in a few weeks? X


----------



## Nina83

I'm still spotting and started having cramps tofay.
In the beginning they were the dull ones, like I had when pregnant, but through out the day they got more AF-ish.
It's still too early for AF, I only stopped spotting from the D&C 12 days ago, aren't 20 days supposed to go by, or 2 weeks without bleeding to be AF?
But if it is AF, that means I would be able to start my next cycle of TTC even sooner.
I feel SO pathetic!
I just noticed today that next month marks a year of TTC. I feel like a mother nature failure.


----------



## Nina83

Hilslo, big big :hugs:
I'm so sorry you're feeling like this, there is always hope though!


----------



## lune_miel

hilslo- it is so hard to stay positive, we catch ourselves wondering if it will ever happen. but all you have to do is look around here, and it does!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im cd15 now. Two weeks since i gave birth to my angel baby. It feels so sad to be back ttc again. But i know we need to keep moving forward. 
X


----------



## hilslo

Hello ladies

I'm back to feeling okay again (with this amount of ups and downs I'm beginning to feel like I've got a bipolar disorder!). I've made the decision to stop thinking about the "what should have beens". They're driving me insane and making me sad. I'm trying to think of these thoughts as poison for my brain. They won't bring back the baby so I have no choice but to look forward. This will probably only last until I see another pregnant bump :wacko: but it's worth a try! 

How are you all doing today? MrsBP CD15 - not too much longer to wait until you ovulate. I know you have long irregular cycles like me - are you using OPKs or waiting until this AF to really go for it?

Ece77 - I still have massive bloating too. I look like a pot bellied pig as I keep saying to my DH. I've read that it can take around 6 weeks for the bloating to go down so I still have another 3.5 weeks to go before it's back to normal. Though I suspect it might not all be bloat after the amount of comfort food and lack of physical movement I've had since the op! I'm looking forward to being able to go to the gym, long walks and the odd run again - it feels like a long time ago since I've done any of them so I bet I'll be useless for the first few!

Nina83 - I too am confused by your cycles:-k . Wouldn't it be great if your body could tell you what it was doing, for exampe "Nina83, don't worry, just a bit of internal adjustments going on, we are gearing up of O on xx". It would definitely take a lot of the worry away!

Lune_miel - you are so right about the positive stories on here. I've spent my morning reading through a lot of the boards that started around this time last year and can see that a lot of the ladies are in their 3rd trimester or have babies already - it definitely makes me think more positively again! how is the bleeding going - has it slowed to a stop yet?

I'm still eagerly awaiting my lining to shed so that I can get OPKing again! I had some mild cramping last night but it's hard to tell as I'm still getting pain from the op. Fingers crossed something is happening in there though! From reading other ectopic posts it seems to usually happen 4-6 weeks after the op so I still have bit of a wait. So impatient to get started TTC and getting that BFP before October!!!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im not planning on doing opks until my real af comes and i can take clomid. But i will bd as much as possible just incase we are extra lucky! Im going to buy a massive box of smiley opks for next cycle
Xxx


----------



## hilslo

I'm the same! Waiting for Af to come and then BDing and POAS like a demon. I sooo hope my cycles aren't too messed up. Not sure I can bear a 3 month wait like last time! :wacko:

I've just realised I never responded to your Clomid question. I have a friend who had a bad experience on clomid (it caused her hair to start falling out amongst other things!) so I'm a little nervous of trying it. I think we'll try for 3 cycles to see how things go naturally and then go to my GP to talk about Clomid. 

When in your cycle do you take it and how does it work? From what I've read it regulates your cycles but I've no idea how - can you determine when you'll ovulate when you're on it? Do you need to do anything in particular before you go on it or is it a case of just starting it one cycle? MrsBP are you in the UK? If so, how long did it take for your GP to prescribe it?


----------



## Nina83

MrsBroodyPant, I'm so sorry :hugs:
I can't remember if I asked you or not, but when/how did you start counting your cycle?
Those smilies are great, I love seeing it smile back at me.

Hilslo, I started a heavier bleed today, so I think I'm out for now. I'm almost sure this is AF and not bleeding from the MC, I'm having AF cramps. But how do I know if it is or not? If it isn't AF, could I still ovulate? For now I'm keeping my check up with the doctor for the 26th.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hilslo - i took clomid on cycle days 2-6. I took 50mg which is one tablet per day. I had one cycle on clomid where we didnt dtd as hubby was really poorly and i had a 29 day cycle which is the shortest of my life! Then the next cycle on clomid we dtd lots and got our bfp! Clomid triggers the hormones that make u ovulate. I hadnt heard any scary stories like hair falling out! FS only said risk of multiple babies which i wouldnt mind! Im in the uk. My GP doesnt prescribe it but the hospital did after checking my blood & hubbys sperm test. Good idea to try without it but if no luck then it might help.

Nina - i gave birth to my baby naturally in hospital and started bleeding that day so i counted that first day of bleeding as cd1 like u would with a normal period. But im expecting this cycle to be far from normal lol.

I hope we all get our wacky cycles on track for June bding
Xxx


----------



## lune_miel

To your questions-

I took Clomid and didn't have any side effects (maybe a little frisky ;) but I've read on here some get hot flashes. I took it for 3 months, 50, 50 , 100 mg. I ovulated on cd 18 every time, I think it is different for everybody, but my doc said to bd every other day for over a week to cover it. The reason why I got BFNs the first 2 cycles is honestly we didnt bd enough (once or twice) or at the right time. It is not very romantic to say WE MUST BD TONIGHT! as you know. We only bd'ed once 2 days before O and BFP. I also took Mucinex that cycle as I wasn't getting EWCM until O day which is too late for me (oh & that is a neg side effect of Clomid). If you don't O regularly on your own then def try it! That's all I had to tell the Dr to get it. And I got bumped up to 100 to get a stronger O.

According to pregnancyloss.info:
Your first period will not arrive until four weeks after yourhCG*levels reach zero.
You must not bleed at all for about 20 days for it to be a real period.
You have to restart the counter if you have a renewed case of serious bleeding.
I wonder if this will turn out to be correct for us? My bleeding is now light, starting and stopping. So I can't count day 1 of no bleed yet- so frustrating! I can't wait so long for AF! :growlmad:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks for the info lune_miel. 
So if we are counting days without bleeding, im on day 3 today! So if we can reach 20 days, then i will truely be waiting for AF. 

Come on BFP's before October!!!!!!!!!!! Im ready for u!! xxx


----------



## hilslo

lune_miel, Mrs BP - thank you both so much for your info on Clomid. makes me tempted to run to the GP to ask for it now but know that I really need to wait for periods to return beofre I know where I stand.

lune_miel thanks also for you info on AF :thumbup:. I'm slightly disappointed that I still have 3.5 weeks minimum before af arrives but at least this will stop me worrying until 5.5 weeks and that's probably more important!

Do you know if this will be a proper period (ie whether we should have ovulated before this time?) or whether this will just be our bodies realising that we are no longer pregnant and that we will only ovulate after this time? I'm a little unsure how ectopic differs (if at all) from a miscarriage. I assume fora miscarriage you may have already shed the lining so you would ovulate first???? No idea if that's right!!! 

All this TTC after loss is very confusing! If my brain can't get round it, no wonder my body is confused too! :wacko:

MrsBP - as i got my BFN on Monday and have had no sign of any spotting this makes me 3 days into the 4-6 week wait too. We will get through this first hurdle though and get our BFPs soon! 

Nina83 - sounds like you're first to get AF and will be ready to get the party started soon! :winkwink: Hopefuly you can lead the way and get a BFP first time round! 

If there are any other thread stalkers reading - let us know where you are!!


----------



## hilslo

Just changed my mood from sad to impatient. I think it's progression in the whole loss thing....


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I was just thinking about doing that myself! But im not too impatient yet....im expecting this to take a loooong timmme xxx


----------



## hilslo

Lol - me too! If I'm impatient now, what am I going to be like in 3.5 -5.5 weeks time!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

We will all be going nuts lol. But at least we can go nuts together  xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

:wave: Count me in for the mission ;)


----------



## Nina83

Hello lovely ladies <3
I do think AF came. I used to have light periods, and every now and then a real heavy one. This is medium, so I'm counting it as AF. It's definitly NOT like the bleeding I had after the D&C.
This would be almost 2 weeks since I stopped bleeding, (I read somewhere it's 2 weeks or 20 days). I'm desperatly trying to find infor on first AF but like all MC issues, there's not definite answer.
This is nice (if that can be said here :wacko:) that we're all right after our mc and kind of "doing this together". It would be awesome if we could be bump buddies :)

I'm definitly counting on this being AF. We celebrate 7 years together next month, and that would be the most amazing present ever. AF would be due exactly on our weekend, and hoping it will come late... Like, 9 or more months late...


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Twinmummy - you can join our mission for a bfp by October. Remember i lost my baby girl to triploidy too and around the same time and gestation as you. Its so hard but moving on and getting our mission on together will be encouraging.

Nina - so its AF! Thats brill. I hope this is your lucky cycle in time for your anniversary. Good luck 

Xxx


----------



## lune_miel

From the rules of TCOYF, if you've ovulated you MUST get a period after (unless of course you get a BFP). BUT if you get a period, it DOESN'T mean you've ovulated.

From looking at message boards comments, I don't think the rule is just a guideline to expect AF 4 weeks after hcg is 0, bc AF is triggered by a drop in progesterone (not hcg). I think they mean tho that your body will return to "normal" cycle around hcg falling to 0. So maybe you ovulate immediately or maybe it takes 2 weeks.

I have no clue about ectopic but if you didn't bleed after, I would guess that you could get a period without ovulating, if your body was simply shedding the lining as you say, due to prog drop or couldn't sustain it anymore. (When I was anovulatory I didn't get a period for like 55-70 days and when I finally did it wasn't because I'd O'd.) But EITHER WAY, I would count it as AF and the new beginning!!!

Can you tell I like to research obsessively? :wacko:

I do want us to be bump buddies!:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Its all so confusing lol xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

I remember MrsBroodyPant :hugs:

I'm not holding out much hope for this cycle. It took 7 weeks for my hcg to hit below 5! I think because I had a small piece of retained placenta (after birthing baby and placenta - which broke - AND having a D and C). So on may 7th I had a hysteroscopy and curette to find and remove said piece. And guess who got a positive OPK on the 6th and ovulation cramps on the night I the 7th. Oh yes, me. Thank you world for aligning my stars so perfectly :dohh: we had DTD beforehand but pretty much waiting for AF around the 21/5.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Oh that was bad timing twinmummy. How did they know that u had retained piece? I just passed mine naturally, no d&c and am worried i may of retained some but no one is checking me at all until 27th June. 
At least when af comes u can really go for it! Xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

I was still getting on/off bleeding at my 6 week checkup. It would stop, then go bright red, then stop, then brown, etc. Was driving me insane so I asked a scan. 
The scan showed possible retained products so then I had the hysteroscopy 6 days later. They saw the piece via the little camera thingy and removed it. So hopefully that's the end of that nightmare! Would be even more amazing if we managed to catch the egg and it sticks - as I have had pretty much no blood loss since the last piece was removed. Highly unlikely but a girl can dream right :haha:


----------



## hilslo

Welcome twinmummy - urgh that was bad timing. Our bodies really know how to frustrate us don't they!

lune_meil - fabulous - you're research is coming in very handy! I don't know with ecoptic either there seems very little factual info anywhere. I succummed to an OPK yesterday and there was a line (not a positive but my LH surge is very short so I often don't hit the peak). I'm going to test again this afternoon and see if it gets any darker. like you say though, my thoughts are that I would get AF before O but who knows. We've decided not to try before AF as I would like that duff old lining to shed first! 

hurry up AF!!!


----------



## twinmummy06

They sure do Hilslo! I've been waiting for ovulation for 7 weeks, so was like a major slap in the face when I saw the positive test the day before the day surgery :dohh:

Let hope we can all just start fresh ASAP!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I had a big temp rise this morning but really dont think i will of ovulated. I think its just my body going crazy
And we havent had sex for 4 days! 
Xxx


----------



## lune_miel

hilslo- I agree, I think if I wait til 1st AF, the lining is *new* and ready to start again. Also, if I could be ovulating at the moment it's worthless too because my Dr told me not to BD until after the 3 wk follow up which should be this Mon.

I was also going to change my status from Sad to Impatient but seems like that would go on forever...so I am Blah! and hope I don't lose it on Mother's Day. :cry:


----------



## hilslo

Blah is a good way to describe the feeling! I took another OPK this afternoon and it was lighter rather than darker. Think I'm secretly relieved as I'm not sure I could've resisted the temptation not to try (though the post op pain might have put me off:wacko:)

I had an appointment with my GP today to see if my pain was anything wrong but he said it will take around 6 weeks to feel normal again glad he didn't find any signs of infection though as that might have thrown my body for a loop and it doesn't need anything to distract it from producing AF right now!:winkwink: 

Twinmummy -it may have been a bummer but try to take some solace from the fact that your body is trying to get itself together!

MrsBP - I'm not quite sure whether to be excited that you may have O'd in which case your body is well on track :happydance: or to hope that it wasn't as the timing wasn't very good :sex: wise! I guess we'll see either way over the next few days to see if your temps stay high!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

My temp went down again this morning lol i knew my body would be playing tricks and going wild. 
I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well
Xxx


----------



## hilslo

What a tease! At least it means you didn't miss it though!

In my forward looking new positive attitude I ordered some Preseed last week as I never had very much EWCM so thought it can't do any harm! Very embarrassed to find that it was delivered the same day that my dad decided to visit.:blush: Cringe! I had to scurry it away pretty quickly!!! Doh!


----------



## twinmummy06

Hilslo :haha: did he see it?

Sorry your body's playing tricks broody, but as Hilslo said, at least you haven't missed it ;)

I'm doing alright. Time seems to be at a stand still but trying to concentrate on our mini holiday we leave for on the 20th. 
Pity all I can think about is that makes me about 13dpo then and if I want to test and be disappointed right before we leave lol.


----------



## hilslo

Or how happy you'll be!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I also have conceive plus that i used. I usually order online too as im not brave enough to buy it in the shops. It gets delivered in a plain box so nobody would know what it is. I hope your dad couldnt tell what yours was lol xxx


----------



## Nina83

Hilslo, I've never had much EWCM. Well, I actually had before TTC and the cycle we dicided to try it seemed it all dried up! LOL, I get watery, but not the egg white. I've always wanted to try preseed, but I can't find any here.

I think AF is pretty much packing her bags. 4 days of bleeding seems right. I'm so embarressed, I usually use a mooncup, and before that used a tampon, so really have no idea! I want to start POAS this Wednesday though. Last cycle (I got pregnant) I ovulated a bit earlier than usual, so I better start early this time as well!

I hope everyone si doing well these days. It seems Mothers day talk is all over the place. We don't celebrate it here, but it's enough to turn on the computer and it pops up. 
I kind of had a breakdown yesterday. Since the MC, we haven't really gone out of the house on weekends. We've become somewhat hermits. 
Yesterday I agreed on going out to the pier. Bad idea. So many kids and babies... Pregnant women...
On the way home I was very quiet, and DH kept asking if I was OK. When we got home he said he was going to his parents to pick something up.
Afterwards he said he was sorry, he was down because of me and needed to get out. I'm tired of him telling me that me being depressed is making him depressed, like it's not OK I'm bringing him down and feeling this way. I hate that he always makes me feel bad about how he's feeling.
He never wants to talk about this, and whenever I bring it up be says "yes" "no" and switches subjects. I feel so alone.
I told him that, and everything, ho I feel around kids and babies, when I see someone pregnant, how I was supposed to be in that position and now I'm not, how does he think I feel? I hate being around them, that's why I stay inside. I waited so long for this only to have it ripped out of my hands. It's not fair!
I know it's childish and selfish to say but it isn't. I'm so scared it will take us a long time again. I can see it going both ways but I don't want to get my hopes up because I'm tired of crying and fighting all my life for everything. 
I'm just mentally exhausted. I'm so sad. I know I look back on everything I did and went through, and how hard it was at the time and how much I cried and hated myself and everything around me, and I know it made me stringer, and who I am today. And hey, I _did_ get through it, and can't remember half the pain. And I know this is one of those things, but I just can't find the strength to get through this. I just want this to be over with. I can't do it anymore :(


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww Nina. I hope u are ok? I understand all the feeling u have. I feel the same about seeing children and pregnant people and also feel like its not fair. I know your DH will be hurting a lot too and people show it in different ways. He obviously would prefer to not talk about it, perhaps its too painful for him to keep bringing up. My DH listens to me when im upset but he has a positive attitude and tries to move the subject onto the future and ttc again. Maybe when u feel down u can tell your DH that u need a cuddle and just hold each other feeling close and protected without talking about it. 
Also i could of quite easily stayed in the house and hidden away as im so upset but DH makes me get up and now we have made lots if plans with friends and family and been out for lots of day trips and meals out. It has really helped me. It passes the time and makes me feel normal again. Infact we spend time with friends who are 8 months pregnant and lots of friends with babies. It hurt the first time i saw them but it gets easier everytime and its not their fault this happened to us. Like u, we were ttc a long time before this mc so i was already dealing with hurt feels of seeing new borns etc..this has stepped it up but the ltttc was like a rehearsal. 
What im trying to say is, try to get out there and keep living. I honestly think keeping busy helps. I hope u get your bfp soon. I think that even when i do get another bfp all this heartache wont go away so we need to deal with it now. I still had a chip on my shoulder about ltttc when i was pregnant so this mc will stay with me for forever. I hate the reality of it but its parr of who we are now so we have to deal with it. I know its difficult. Ive talked to lots of friends about what happened and for me talking as helped sort ny head out. Maybe if your DH prefers not to talk then u can talk to someone else about it. 
I hope u start feeling more positive soon. Im here for u and u will get your bfp! 
Yes start the opks early so u dont miss o  xxx


----------



## hilslo

Oh Nina, I'm so sorry you're going through this :hugs:. Men are funny creatures. They hurt too but often try to block it out as they feel they have to be strong. They also haven't carried the baby like we have so I think their loss is a little less. They don't have the strong hormonal responses and attachments that we do.

I know the feeling of hermits. We didn't really go out in Feb and March as me not drinking would have been really obvious and we didn't want to tell people until 12 weeks. April finally came round and we told people and could finally go out only to lose it a week later and we've not really been going out since so we're now long time hermits. In the past couple of days though I think we've started to turn a corner. Apart from the wedding, we've been out with a few friends that don't have kids (and aren't pregnant most importantly!) which has helped get us out of the house and has definitely helped make me start to feel a bit more "normal" again. Do you have any similar friends you could start to see. Maybe go round to their houses or invite them round to yours? That way you won't be in a situation where you are reminded of what could have beeb but the social part will hopefully be the first step to getting you back into the world and help the healing process.

Remember that you will have good days as well as bad and we are all very much here for you through both :hugs:. You ladies definitely understand more than DH, my family and friends could. You never know, you could be 9 days away from conceiving your rainbow baby:flower:

I too struggle with not knowing when I will conceive. Will it be this cycle (if AF ever comes and I do eventually ever get round to the that first cycle!) or will I still be trying in years to come? It all comes back to the control thing and the scary part is that we can't control when it will happen. So try not to worry (easier said than done I know!!) about when but focus on everything you can to maximise your chances this cycle. Drink lots of water to increase (get some!) EWCM, keep taking those OPKs and get :sex: lots!

You're reaching the one bit of the cycle that I feel we do have some control over so try to take some comfort in that. I'm willing that egg to make contact with the :spermy:. Good luck and let us know how the OPKs progress!

I really do hope this is one of the worst days for you (not that I want you to be having a bad day I just hope that you will get through it and the coming days will be a bit easier). xx


----------



## xxDreamxx

I will join if I may? I was due 25th October and gave birth to my baby girl on Friday 10th May (2 days ago). I am heart broken. Right now, I am sobbing most of the time and then angry, then sobbing.... I don't know what to do with myself quite frankly. Is this normal behaviour?

Giving birth was horrific.... not the birth itself, that ended up being quite peaceful and I had strong pain relief.... it was just the fact that I was aware the whole time that she had passed on a few weeks before and that the whole time we waited for Verifi blood tests (as we'd tested high risk for trisomy 21, 18 and 13 due to low papp a and b-hcg)...well she had been gone :(

We got the results back on Wednesday that nothing was detected and that we were expecting a girl and we had 2 days of feeling positive, before WHAM!

I am off work for a week and I have to wait 6 weeks for the post mortem on my baby and the placenta and have follow up bloods at 6 weeks (had a whole battery before the birth)....and then I see my Ob/Gynae in 8 weeks to get the results.

Right now, I need to wait for my cycle to return before I can even contemplate signing up for further fertility treatment but in the next few weeks I need to see the fertility Dr to get myself on the books again.

I just don't know what to do.... I am heart broken and also being 38 and have the fertility problems I do, I feel so frightened.

Thanks for letting me share.

Susan


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi Susan.
Sorry to hear your sad story. Very sorry for your loss. Everything u feel is normal. There is no right or wrong way to feel. Give yourself time to be upset. We will all be here for u. I hope once u get your cycle back and back to FS u can get your forever baby. I wish i all the luck in the world. Big hugs xxx


----------



## hilslo

Susan, I'm so so sorry for everything that has happened but so glad you've found us!

If you weren't a sobbing, angry emotional mess I'd be more worried. Given the awful circumstances it's very normal - we've all been there and are still there some days. The only consolation I can give is that it does start to get better. It is 3.5 weeks since I had surgery at 13.5 weeks and I have been through numbness, anger, uncontrollable sobbing, "why me?" and a range of other emotions in between. As well as the horrible obvious reason, remember your hormones will be crashing which adds to the misery. I have found that writing down what I feel on these boards has really helped as trying to say it out loud was just too painful at times.

It's good to see that you are looking to the future though. Try not to panic over what will happen as you simply cannot control it. It sounds like you have taken all the steps you can to put yourself in the best position to maximise your chances of conceiving.

There are a few of us on here still waiting for that first AF so you've got company. Unfortunately there is no way to fast forward time until you are in a better place but in the mean time take care of yourself, don't feel guilty for crying/ being angry. :hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## Nina83

Thanks guys, I just feel really down these days.
It doesn't help that I'm depressed to begin with.



> You never know, you could be 9 days away from conceiving your rainbow baby

 Hilslo, thank you, that makes me so sad and hopeful at the same time :hugs:

You guys are great <3


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,
I am feeling quite down for a couple of days, I couldn't follow what's been written in previous pages. I was so sure I ovulated on April 28th, and was hoping to see AF arrive. But it's still not here, and I'm about to go crazy. 
Losing our baby was already devastating. After that, the molar came as a second shock. And now AF not arriving is just too much! I'm so scared that I will never ever have a baby...

Susan - I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you will feel better and stronger both physically and psychologically soon enough. 

All the other ladies - Hope you are all OK. 

~ Hugs ~


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ece77 - Sorry u are feeling down. We all get days like that. Ive just had a cry myself. Im glad u have updated us. 
Have u done a hpt just incase? Sorry i cant remember if u were bding or not. Otherwise i hope AF arrives so u can start a fresh. Xxx


----------



## hilslo

Ece77 - what was it that made you so sure you ovulated on the 28th? Do you temp use OPKs? From what I've read m/cs, ectopics and molars can all throw your cycles for a little while (usually pushing everything back a bit) so you could just have ovulated a little later than you expected (or you could be our first BFP!!)

Please don't be disheartened. :flower:

Susan - I forgot to mention this before but there is a thread for ladies TTC #1 that are over 35 which you may find useful, though we'd love to share your journey here too! :hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im feeling really down now today. Cant believe everything we are all going through. Its so sad. A few of us on this thread have been feeling down today and in last few days. We need to be strong and positive and by October our bfps will be rolling in. Its getting late here now so im hoping i feel happier tomorrow. Tomorrows another day and a step closer to our forever babies.
Xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

hilslo said:


> Susan - I forgot to mention this before but there is a thread for ladies TTC #1 that are over 35 which you may find useful, though we'd love to share your journey here too! :hugs:

I think I will definitely join that thread - it helps to be around others that know what its like. Before it happened, I never really could imagine (or skittered away from what it would be like, as I was so scared) so felt very inadequate to really be able to respond to others who had been through it, now I realise that until you have been through it, you cannot imagine....or begin to imagine. My mother had 5 MC's but sadly is no longer with us, I miss her and its really brought back her loss after going through what I did on Friday. I just want my Mum :(



MrsBroodyPant said:


> Im feeling really down now today. Cant believe everything we are all going through. Its so sad. A few of us on this thread have been feeling down today and in last few days. We need to be strong and positive and by October our bfps will be rolling in. Its getting late here now so im hoping i feel happier tomorrow. Tomorrows another day and a step closer to our forever babies.
> Xxx

{hugs} - that's the word exactly, its just so sad :( I was gasping for air whilst crying last night and I said to my husband that I didn't know how I could carry on breathing....how could I continue to be here when she isn't? :( I need answers and I really hope I get some.... BUT YES, we do need to try and have strong moments and positive moments. In between the crying, I can talk coherently and discuss things with hubby. I need to keep remembering that this is only the 3rd day since we said goodbye and that I will continue to breath, as hard as it is to imagine. Tomorrow is definitely another day and it certainly is 1 step closer.... I hold onto those words of yours.


----------



## Nina83

MrsBroodyPant, :hugs: I'm so sorry. I feel like I opened some sort of pandoras box. 
We all have our better days and worse days, and I really feel like I can share here, I feel welcome, and I hope everyone else does too. This is suh a great support group. It's strange because I have no idea where you guys are from, or what you look like... it's strange hearing a voice come out of the computer some times, but it's so calming these days. <3 I hope that all made sense.
It's terrible this brought us all together, but I'm glad to know you and be in the company of such awesome women.
Big hugs to you all :hugs:

I do feel better today. Work is still stinky, but DH was super cuddly last night, and it felt so good to hug him. It ust felt better. I took an OPK today, started early so as not to miss it, super faint line, so I'm hoping it's a matter of a few days. Temps are still stable. We have the next 2 days off, I just droped of a cheque I received, inheritance from my late father, I have a drawing class tonight...

It's so funny, I thought I would cry the first time I saw the heartbeat, and I could imagine myself letting my family know the baby was gone, and my mothers expression when we told her we're expecing. And me sobbing all the time, crying when getting a BFP, or crying next month over AF.... But in reality, it all happens so different that how we imagine :(


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi ladies.

DH and i watched a film last night to take my mind of feeling sad and then at the end of the film a lady lost her baby :-(. I was crying uncontrollably and DH was crying a bit too and we were just hugging each other. It was so heartbreaking. Its a new day now and i feel a bit better. But each morning as i wake up i realise this is all real and i get a sinking feeling as it hits me. But im determind to be positive.

Nina - im glad u find this thread supportive. I do too and its good we all found each other. I hope u get a + opk in the next few days. Keep us posted.

Where is everyone from? Im in the UK north east. 
How old are u? Im 29 in a couple of weeks.

Xxx


----------



## ece77

Thank you all ladies for the great comfort! 

Yesterday was quite stressful on me as it was mothers' day! I imagined I would be 4 months pregnant already if my baby survived. And the additional stress of trying to keep my feelings to myself (as both our families do not know about the pregnancy or the mc) really drained me!
Well this morning I woke up to AF, I think; I hope! It is very light still but bright red (sorry for TMI); and I didn't have any spotting or so since more than 20 days I guess (I sort of gave up counting at some moment). 

MrsBroodyPant - There was no possibility of a BFP as we only dtd once after the d&c, and with protection, as I was supposed to wait until my hcg dropped to negative (because of the molar thing)!

hilslo - I only started temping a few days after the d&c. First 40 days my temps were still high, then they dropped for a week or so, and then rose up again. That's why I thought I ovulated. I still could not use OPK's at that time, because I still had HCG in my system. When I counted from the last low temp, I should have had AF last Thursday or Friday (as I have shortish cycles, around 24 days). But as you suggest, I guess, the mmc and d&c threw my cycle a little off.

Dream - How true that you just don't want to accept -or even imagine- things as long as they are away from you! I am almost 36 and the age 35 was just a number a few months ago, now it's as solid as a rock! I'd sure be following you to the 35+ thread too. The more support, the better!

Nina - How nicely you put all our thoughts into words. These groups have been the #1 reason that I could keep my sanity after the mc and the molar.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ece77 - im glad u think AF has arrived. Are u going to try this cycle or do u need to wait longer? Good luck with whatever u decide xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

I am 38 and originally from England but now Western Australia :)

I have had a low day, hubby's been low today too so I think that factored into it. I wake in the morning and reach for my ipad to check my baby forums and then remember that she is gone :( For a moment, each morning though I have forgotten and then it all comes back.

Today has been productive though in so much that I have organised an initial consult for the 5th June at my fertility clinic....it's too early to start again then BUT we get to meet the new Dr, discuss options and he can order any additional blood work he wants.

I also rang my Ob/Gynae and tried to book my follow up apt for 8 weeks time. It sucks but if you are no longer under Ob care, you cannot get an apt for love nor money.... I need a gynae consult in 8 weeks and she has none available.... the receptionist knows that she will have cancellations so she said she will hold my details and slot me in. She knows that this is a follow up for results and to make sure all is well with me after losing the baby, so I have no doubt she will do as she said BUT, I will call at week 5 to make sure they have my blood work referral ready and that they are getting me an appointment.

AND I also booked a GP appointment for tomorrow as I want my Iron levels checked as I go anaemic at the drop of a hat and after the last few days, I want to check my levels. I also want to have them test me for an undiagnosed thrombophilia disorder as I have been reading into low Papp A and sometimes this can be the case.... it has many characteristics but a few that resonated with me is that my Mother had 5 miscarriages and suffered from anaemia most of her life and this can run in families, I have had a 2nd trimester loss and have also suffered from anaemia most of my life as well as vitamin B deficiency at times. I know it's a long shot BUT as it's a simple blood test, I thought It wouldn't hurt to get it done.

ECE77 - how long did you wait for AF to arrive? I am glad she is back for you :)

MRSBROODYPANT - I went shopping today and every woman at the shops seemed to be pushing a pram with a newborn or heavily pregnant.... even hubby noticed and he normally is not attuned to such things. I managed well though, however didn't stay there long or stay for lunch. I told him that normally I bitched and moaned that there was nothing to eat in the food court for pregnant women and now that I can eat whatever I want, I don't want ANY of it. *sigh*


----------



## Nina83

ece77, I'm glad AF came! I used to, and still think I do, actually like getting AF. It made me feel like I was started over again, a new page, a clean slate. I think I actually felt healthier afterwards too. Like it let me know- everything in there works (kind of!)

MrsBroodyPant- Which movie? So I know not to watch it? 

Dream, :hugs: I can relate to the breathing bit. I had quite a few panic attackes 2 weeks ago, and it was terrible. Do you take supplements? 
I'm taking prenatal and folic,and try not to forget Iron :S

I have a vitamin D deficiency, and just recently read that it could actually be one of the causes for MC! While getting my new folic acid I'll pick up some vitamin D. My muscles have been achng lately as well.

Oh, and I'm 29 and from Israel


----------



## ece77

Hi again,

I'm 36 in a month and a half; and I'm from Turkey.

MrsBroodyPant - We won't be trying until after the 3rd cycle. I want my body (and soul) to heal a bit; and be sure that the hcg has left my system for good!

Dream - I waited soooo long, 65 days! But I guess the partial molar pregnancy is responsible for that. I seem to read everywhere that between 4-6 weeks is kind of the norm. 

Nina - I couldn't have dreamt in my wildest dreams that I would actually long for AF to come, but here I am! TTC is such a roller coaster!!!


----------



## Nina83

ece77 said:


> I couldn't have dreamt in my wildest dreams that I would actually long for AF to come, but here I am! TTC is such a roller coaster!!!

I know what you mean! I never thought I would wish so hard for a BFN either. That was very bittersweet. Here's to only wanting BFP!!!
:dust:


----------



## hilslo

Ece, Nina - I'm so jealous of your AF (not a statement I ever thought I'd say!) I'm still waiting for mine. I desperately want that clean slate so I can start again. I'm been filling my days with trying to find out a bit more of when to expect it following surgery for ectopic and the most common answer is around 5 weeks after surgery which would make mine on the 25th May (the day DH and I are going away for a few days for our anniversary!). Part of me really doesn't want ot spoil our few days away but the other half will gladly take AF coming as I fear it's going to take a lot longer to return (when I came off the the pill it took 3 months!!!)

AFM - I'm 32 and a half and can already start to hear the clock ticking:nope:. I'm from the UK, originally from the North West but have lived in London for c8 years now and it feels more like home than the North West these days.


----------



## lune_miel

I'm glad you asked as I was just wondering how old we all are... I'm 32 and DH is 41, in the US. 

What frustrates me the most is you spend all of you life trying not to get knocked up that when you are finally ready your body has already started to close the door. I feel cheated by ever using bc as I think it has side effects no matter how much they try to deny it. Wish I knew about TYOYF when I was going thru puberty instead of just last year. It also took me 3 mos to O after getting off the Nuvaring, which I took to get only 4 periods a year for "convenience" as they advertise. I think that really screwed up my hormones.

And even tho I'm still young, and with Clomid able to O again, I worry that DH's age might be a factor. What is it going to take?! So I've been listening to a lot of music trying to heal, but just makes me cry. None of this TTC journey was as I expected. 

PS. I tried Preseed and didn't like it, but everyone's different. Take Mucinex (with ONLY primary ingredient G on those days leading up to O) and it will thin out your CM. I'm convinced it helped me.


----------



## Nina83

I hear you on the BC... I got off it three years ago due to health, I had awful candida (a few times a month, yuck) and BC was the first to go. 
It has such horrible side effects. I never knew I actually had a sex drive until I quite. :s
When our Doctor asked us why we're so impatient, I asked him how can't we be? We spend a good 15 or so years being told that you can get pregnant by the drop of a hat, so when the hat dropped and nothing happened...
So frustrating!


----------



## hilslo

Lol - stupid BCP - I'm never going on it again (well maybe if we ever manage to get the 2 children we want!).

How's everyone fairing today. Sounds like the mood in the camp is a little higher today. New week new positive thoughts! Not that I am in anyway detering people from venting - believe me I have done my fair share and it really does help enormously!

Susan - how are you doing? Sounds like you had a tough shopping trip but I'm so impressed you are getting out and about :thumbup:. I hid from the world for a couple of weeks. Though getting out and about it grey Britain is less appealing than getting out and about in sunny Oz as I'm sure you know! 

AFM - I started back at work today - only working from home today and tomorrow but it feels like life is starting to begin again. I'm only days away from all that work stress again though which is definitely not so good :wacko:. I ventured into town a little (still quite sore from the op so not overly mobile) and bought myself a new mug to take into work. It seems so appropriate, "when it rains look for rainbows; when it's dark look for the stars"


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I love coming on here and reading all your updates. 
We will get bfps by October!!

Ive been to work (im a dance teacher) and danced my troubles away. Exercise really does make u feel better and more 'alive'. Im self employed so dont have any stress of a boss telling me what to do. But i havent been able to take any time off because 1i wouldnt get paid and 2 i didnt want anyone to realise something was wrong and ask questions. So going to work is an escape because nobody knows. 

What jobs do u ladies do?
Xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Welcome Susan, I am sorry for your loss :hugs: I'm glad to hear your getting things organised at the fertility clinic and I hope your blood tests come back ok.

Ece - Glad to hear AF arrived so you can get the ball rolling :)

Nina - I'm glad to hear things are better with the OH. I find mine bottles his feelings too. You know the whole 'real men don't cry' bullcrap. Frustrates me sometimes, I just wish he talk! 

MrsBroodyPant - Don't worry, everytime I see a newborn baby on tv I burst into tears. Or songs on the radio. 'Small bump' gets me going everytime :cry:

Hilslo - I hope your AF surprises you early! But boo to work stress!

AFM: I'm getting there, Trying to keep myself busy. We leave for a brief holiday in 6 days so will be nice to get away. 
I said I wouldn't test early, but well yea - that lasted til 6dpo :haha: 
I don't know why I do it, I know they're going to be a BFN but I feel compelled to do it. I feel like a psycho having arguments with myself justifying why I should or shouldn't test lol. 
Both I and the OH are 25 (I'll be 26 in August though) and from QLD Australia :thumbup:


----------



## ece77

lune_miel - I can't agree more with your statement:



lune_miel said:


> What frustrates me the most is you spend all of you life trying not to get knocked up that when you are finally ready your body has already started to close the door. I feel cheated by ever using bc as I think it has side effects no matter how much they try to deny it.

I never used the BC, was always sceptical about it for some reason. But all I'm hearing and reading is, it sure has its side effects. Meddling with your hormones is some serious business!

hilslo - Loved the slogan on your new mug! Try not to stress more than you have to (or you can take) at work! And try not to stress over AF, it really comes in its own time!

MrsBroodyPant - What a lovely job you have! I'm jealous. I love dancing, and took tango lessons with dh last year. Would love to start again.
I am an architect working on historic buildings (not designing, but restoring). But I gave myself a break after I lost the baby. I guess I'll start working again in a few weeks, but mostly from home.

twinmummy - I totally get it with hpts! I was almost testing every 2 days to see my hcg drop. I would continue still if they could test below 10 miu :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi All,

Have had a somewhat "ok" day today - a little cry earlier on but nothing since then. I saw my GP this morning and he has ordered the iron, glucose and thrombophilia screen for me - I go for blood work tomorrow morning. I am eager to get to 8 weeks and speak with my Ob/Gynae as I had low Papp A and Low Free B-HCG and I am wondering about the possible reoccurrence in subsequent pregnancies.

Right now, though....I am trying to keep busy and let my body heal. I did do a HPT last night to see how dark it was and it was pretty dark....so will do another in a week to see my HCG levels hopefully have decreased.

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## twinmummy06

ece77 said:


> twinmummy - I totally get it with hpts! I was almost testing every 2 days to see my hcg drop. I would continue still if they could test below 10 miu :)

Argh this was totally me too LOL. Seriously my HCG was 12 on blood tests and I could still see the faintest of faint line on FRER's. Totally trust those tests now lol. Pity my HCG was going down, not up :haha:


----------



## twinmummy06

Hi Susan - I may have missed it, but did you know why your little angel passed away? Just I saw low Papp-A and that was one thing I had with my recent loss. Are the doctors measuring your HCG to watch it drop - I had to push for mine to test me :dohh:


----------



## xxDreamxx

twinmummy06 said:


> Hi Susan - I may have missed it, but did you know why your little angel passed away? Just I saw low Papp-A and that was one thing I had with my recent loss. Are the doctors measuring your HCG to watch it drop - I had to push for mine to test me :dohh:

Hi

I had low Papp A of 0.231 MOM and low Free B-HCG of 0.328 MOM - At the time of the blood and NT test, I was told I was high risk for chromosome abnormalities and my Ob said it could also be a possible growth issue. Bub was measuring a week behind but over 2 subsequent scans was growing a week in a week. I did have a verifi pre natal test which came back clear for trisomy 21, 18 and 13 though.

I don't have any answers as yet, bub and placenta have been sent to King Edward Memorial Hospital for a post mortem and I had a whole heap of bloods taken in hospital and need to repeat them at the 6 week mark. I then see my Ob/Gynae at 8 weeks and we will discuss all the findings then. I do believe it was the combination low Papp A and Free B-HCG that did this though and I worry about it happening again :(

So many questions and no answers as yet.... early days though. I am not having my HCG monitored at the moment, but will ask my GP for a blood test in another weeks time.

What were you told about Papp A in your circumstance? Was your free B-HCG low or high (if you don't mind me asking?).

Susan


----------



## twinmummy06

I wasn't told what my Papp-A levels were, just that they were low. My HCG was fairly high I think it was 42k at 6+1, I'm not sure if this is the same as the free B-HCG your talking about though. My daughter also measured behind. I know when I ovulated and going from the date of positive test (impossible for conception after these dates too!) she was consistently 1.5-2 weeks behind. But growing well for "the scan dates". She had triploidy - which is three full sets of chromosomes and incompatible with life. Not saying that's what your situation is, just sounds very similar.

Edited to add - My NT scan came back perfect. When combined with the blood screening however, it brought our risk of Down Syndrome to 1:79.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Twinmummy06 - Yes, it certainly does sound similar. I hope we do get some answers after the testing as been done. I am scared to go for another fertility treatment (IUI) until I know what's happened.

It just sucks that we fell pregnant on the first IUI with all our issues and then had the ups and downs of everything. free b-HCG is different from the regular HCG you get tested for early on to see if it doubles - I had issues with that too though and my progesterone. Just makes me wonder if my little girl hung on for 14+ weeks (she passed on somewhere between 14 and 16) and just couldn't manage any more. :(

Thanks for sharing your information. I appreciate it.


----------



## twinmummy06

She certainly was a little fighter - I like to think of mine the same way. I'm sorry to hear it all happened this way, but hopefully the results come back in your favour and it's something that isn't likely to reoccur :hugs:


----------



## hilslo

Wow - it sounds like the care is much better in Australia and your doctors are being very proactive which is good news! I was sent home with no follow up or any advice. I only knew to take a HPT test to monitor my HCG as I'd read it on these boards otherwise I would have had no clue that it would still register!

I think you really have to push to get anything tested here in the UK. Susan, I hope the test results come back with something concrete so that you can work towards fixing it. The good news is that IUI did work for you so should do next time and you'll be better armed.

I'm just confused with my body. I've been tempting since the op (not for the first few days) and have seen my temps come down to there normal Pre-o temps. For me I usually get 36.2 or below pre-O and 36.4 and above for post-O (36.3 throws me for a loop and I don't know where I am! :dohh:). Today my temp shot up to 36.4 today from 35.8 yesterday. Could this mean that I have ovulated? I know you need three high temps in a row so this could be a freaky oddball (I think MrsBroodyPant had one of these so this could be the same!). For those who are temping - do you know how to add my chart from FertilityFriend to my signature?

I'm jealous of your interesting jobs, dance teacher and architect sound fab! I am a financial controller of a number of property funds so not nearly as interesting, just stressful!

It's really lovely getting to know you all. It's starting to feel like a real little community now we know a little bit about each other. Twinmommy - where are you going on your hols? It will be good for the soul to have a break! x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes usually these issues do not reoccur. I hope u get some answers soon.
As u know my baby had triploidy like twinmummy. My papp-a was very low at 0.08 and my hcg was the same. Its a massive indicator of a problem. My NT measurement was fine at 1.3mm. It just goes to show how important these tests are. Hopefully next time we can all have smooth pregnancies without all those ups and downs.

Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hilslo - i feel the same about treatment in the UK. Ive just been left without any follow up until 27th June. 
Maybe u just got a crazy temp like i did. I guess we got to expect some strange goings on but maybe u have ovulated, only time will tell. I dont know how to put chart on here. Id like to do that too.

Xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Hilslo - it's not so much of a fun holiday. We live remotely and one of my twins needs day surgery and we have no paediatric surgeon here (well at least not when it's elective and not emergency). So making a short getaway out if it for a few days before the surgery. Still means te kids can go to the beach or aquarium and stuff :thumbup:


----------



## hilslo

oh - not quite as much fun as I'd imagine. I hope the op is nothing serious - you've had enough to deal with without that on top. :nope: I hope you get to spend a bit of time at the beach too...


----------



## twinmummy06

Thanks hilslo, had lots of time to prepare for this one so feeling ok :) still petrified to watch my child go under general though. Deep breaths lol.


----------



## hilslo

It will no doubt be more scary for you than them! Good luck - I'm sure everything will be just fine :thumbup:


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Yes usually these issues do not reoccur. I hope u get some answers soon.
> As u know my baby had triploidy like twinmummy. My papp-a was very low at 0.08 and my hcg was the same. Its a massive indicator of a problem. My NT measurement was fine at 1.3mm. It just goes to show how important these tests are. Hopefully next time we can all have smooth pregnancies without all those ups and downs.
> 
> Xxx

Thanks MrsBroodyPant - I do find it oddly comforting to be around you girls....(I cannot describe it any other way) - no one really understands what you go through, unless you have gone through it yourself.

If you don't mind me asking - how did you find out about the triploidy? Did you have an Amnio? We couldn't have a CVS as the Dr felt the placenta looked small and he wanted to do an Amnio after our NIPD test. It just didn't get to that for us.

Here's for smooth pregnancies for all of us!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Oh and to add to the list of jobs we all do - I work as an Administrator for a Superannuation (Pensions) company. I am going to give up work in the next few months though (most likely) as I have decided to go through fertility treatment without the added stress of trying to make up the times I am late due to fertility appointments and since you go for blood work every 2-3 days for the first 1-15 odd days and then randomly afterwards, it seemed I was making up heaps of time.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I had a cvs done which is how they discovered triploidy. One week the baby and placenta looked healthy then the placenta developed lots of lakes and the babies head grew but not the body. She was always measuring 2 weeks behind. One week they saw a brain cyst, then it appeared to be gone but she was born with the back of her head open so it had been a defect linked to triploidy. So many scans and up and downs. What a rollercoaster! 

Twinmummy - good luck to your twin for their op. I hope u all get to enjoy your time away too.

Xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

I missed the jobs post - I'm a stay at home mum. But one day when the kids are all at school and we move close to a university I want to study to be a midwife or a paramedic. 

Susan - we found out it was triploidy from the testing after we sent her body and placenta away. 
We found out about the elevated risk for a chromosomal problem on a Thursday and booked the amnio for about 2 weeks away when I would be 16 weeks. Unfortunately I had a kidney ultrasound the very next day and learnt she has grown her wings.


----------



## hilslo

I can't imagine how stressful all that uncertainty must have been for you both. The endless bits of hope that get whipped away. When we went for the emergency scan we heard that heartbeat and for a few minutes we thought everything was going to be okay and that the pain must relate to something else. I remember crying with relief.

I think in some respects I was lucky though. Once we found out it was ectopic I was in theatre in less than an hour so didn't have time to think or worry. The anaesthetist even commented on how calm I was considering this was my first operation. It all felt quite surreal. 

Reading on these boards there are so many things that can go wrong it's hard to imagine that it can ever go right. We just have to remember that it does and IT WILL for us next time. I'm really looking forward to us all getting our BFPs and being on the boards where they're all now expecting. I'm so jealous of those ladies but hoping we all get there together :hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I totally agree hilslo. It does seems hard to imagine a pregnancy going smoothly when so much can possibly go wrong. But surely our luck will change and we will all get our forever babies.
Xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

I went home the Thursday night and just googled away. All I was coming up with was how the blood screening gives so many false positives and not to let it get to you basically. Odds were in my favour it would just be a false reading. How wrong they were. I'll never think twice about the blood tests again.

Hilslo, I am amazed (for lack of a better word) that you made it so far with an ectopic.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I cant wait for the ladies in this thread to start getting their BFPs!!! Makes me feel excited xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I cant wait for the ladies in this thread to start getting their BFPs!!! Makes me feel excited xxx

Yeah will be great :)

Right now, I want my bleeding to stop and my period to come back in a timely fashion


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I had bleeding for a week then light spotting for a week and now just over a week of nothing. Im sure your bleeding will stop shortly.
Xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Sheesh, the cramps and period like pain hurts so bad tonight that I am taking panadol and nurofen plus - is this normal?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

It could be normal, but i didnt get any period pains or cramps hun. xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

If it persists tomorrow I will call my gynae. It happened last night too and I passed some small clots and bled a bit and eased. I don't want to have a D&C.... They seemed pretty sure that they got all the placenta at the time.


----------



## Nina83

Hello all, I was away for the weekend and just caught up on everything!
I still think it's too early to O (cd8 today) but today after CD I laid on the bed with my legs up. DH lay there with his legs up as well <3 I just love him so much!
My sides ache and I'm cramping every other day. I would really like my body to settle down.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi Nina,

Where did u go for the weekend? anywhere nice? Funny that your DH put his legs up too!!
xxx


----------



## Nina83

We went to my Moms. And I got all mixed up because of the middle of the week holiday, we kept thinking it was Saturday today! so it wasn't really a weekend :wacko:
I'm so happy that we only have work tomorrow and then another REAL weekend! :)


----------



## hilslo

I think I've read just about every post in every thread now and one of the overriding themes is that although we all seem to be having similar emotional reactions, our bodies all seem to react very differently (even to very similar circumstances!). I guess we all just have to wait to see what happens (when we'll get our first AF, first O and first BFP!) but in the meantime, if you get that feeling that something just isn't right, get down to your doctors. Even if it turns out there is nothing wrong, it is definitely better to be on the safe side!

Nina - It sounds weird picturing you both but it has made me laugh out loud at the thought!! Definitely need to keep a bit of humour in the mix with the TTC. Definitely not too early to start - who knows what our bodies are up to at the moment! :dust:

AFM - My temp went back below my usual O temps so must have been a random spike (just to tease me inot thinking my body might be doing something useful!). Had my first day back in the office today. I spent half of it trying to hold back tears (people were being too nice!) and half frantically trying to catch up on the past 3.5 weeks! I had to leave early though as I got really sore - I can't beleive how long it is taking to get better physically. I thought I was fairly fit and would bounce back. I was sooo wrong!!

ps - I'm typing this with a view of a big bright rainbow out of my window - a good sign for our rainbow babies I think!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hilslo - sorry u felt likr crying at work. I feel like crying when i see people for the first time since what happened. It will get easier. Nice that u can see a rainbow! Thats a good sign! I saw a rainbow on our way home from the hospital after i had the baby and i took that as a good sign 
Xxx


----------



## ece77

hilslo - I felt like crying when I met people who knew what happened. With other people, I was generally OK. It will get better with time, at least I hope so.

As for the temp question: my temps were high for quite a long time (36.5ish); then there was quite a dip (35.9), followed by a steady rise for 4 days, but never going above what I thought was my coverline (36.3). In fact FF thought that the dip was O. However I had 4 more flat temps (36.2) and then a considerable rise (36.5). I think I O'd at the last 36.2; because AF arrived 14 days after that. You may be experiencing sth similar?!

I'm sure it would make more sense if I could share my chart, but I can not figure out how to, for the life of me!


----------



## hilslo

I've tried and failed too! It would be fab to see everyone's charts to see how we're all progressing! x


----------



## Nina83

Hilslo,
I'm so sorry you feel like that at work. The bad days definitely come and go, and it seems that sometimes you're doing great and one person comes up to you, smiles and asks if you're ok, and then everything just falls apart :hugs: But it slowly gets better.
Rainbows are a good sign! You need rain for a rainbow- don't forget that!

I think I shared my chart before, I seriously hate fertility friend, so I'm charting both at FF and countdown to pregnancy. 
It took me forever to understand how to share my chart but here goes- 
go to sharing, (top right) under charting home page, click "view"
Voila! Right click copy image code, and paste into insert image right here...

My chart is pretty bare and boring right now. I can't really read charts, but it is interesting to see others, and maybe that helps understanding mine a bit more.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40f9e8/?i=5218639&

Here's the chart after I had the D&C, if anyone was interested...
I think if I did O, it would have been on cd16. I still had a BFP then so I wasn't checking with OPK.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40f9e8/?i=5213847&


----------



## ece77

Wow, thanks Nina! So here it goes:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2013-03-09

I must admit I cheated a little by marking (+) OPK on CD 51, because FF wouldn't show the O day even after I marked first day of AF. I just wanted to see those crosshairs :). Anyways I think it's quite reasonable for me to have O'd that day. I will not of course count this cycle in stats, so it doesn't really matter that I cheated :winkwink:.


----------



## sarahkr

:hi:
i'm sarah, i had a m/c on tuesday, been trying since jan, can i join please? :cry: 
i'm on the fertility monitor, i classed mon as cd1, but it isnt really a cycle, can anyone give me any advice please on when to try again? or when my af becomes regular? i'm so worried and scared, i just dont know what to do, i knew something was wrong since ovulation, i had in total 10 period pains in the tww :cry: which led to a loss :cry: i'm having a pelvic scan in june, i'm just wondering when it would be safe/possible to try again? i'm still cramping, and am really scared.
sorry to blabber on.... :cry: but any advice please? xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

Hi Sarah :hugs:
I'm so so sorry for your loss <3 
Of course you can join, I'm sorry you're here though :(
Everyone is different, I think you're good to start intercourse after the bleeding stops. As for when to start trying again- we started right away, some people wait one cycle for dating purposes, some doctors reccomend 2 cycles... I believe that your body will let you know when it's ready, and it won't happen until it is. 
I got AF about 3 weeks after my D&C, but I think that's considered early. cd9 today, waiting for ovulation (hope it comes)


----------



## ticklemonster

Hi guys, I just wanted to ask if I could join you all? I wasn't due til November but last weds found out I'd lost our baby. I had a scan due to some pain last weds I should have been 11 wks 5 days, found out baby had passed around 5/6 weeks classed as blighted ovum. I was so shocked as I just had a few pains last tues wasn't expecting them to tell me baby hadn't grown. Devasting is not the word. Anyway this is my second loss in 4 years we want to try again but I'm quite scared to start ttc. I've not had any bleeding since the d and c last thurs, just a little brown spotting when wiping. When can I expect my period to start? Thanking you all in advance and so sorry for everyone's losses x x


----------



## xxDreamxx

Ticklemonster - I am sorry for your loss. {hugs} welcome to our group!


----------



## ticklemonster

xxDreamxx said:


> Ticklemonster - I am sorry for your loss. {hugs} welcome to our group!

Thank you x


----------



## xxDreamxx

Well right now, I don't know what to think.... Hubby called the hospital where our baby's post mortem is being conducted to make sure they received our paperwork etc and they asked him if we had picked a name and whether we knew the gender of the baby. He said, we had not chosen a name at the time and we'd only found out 2 days previously by verifi prenatal that we were having a girl.

The lady said to him that from their initial pathology report it appeared that the baby was a boy! She did say we have to wait 6 weeks for the full report.... so we have no idea at present whether the baby is definitely a boy or not.... (I cried when I found this out, but only because we found out from the verifi bloods 2 days prior to finding out she had passed....so all week I have grieved for a little girl and now I don't know whether I am grieving a son or a daughter). 

The verifi apparently is 97.6% sensitive to XX and 99.1% sensitive to XY. So now we are totally confused. In the scheme of things, I lost a baby..... it doesn't matter what gender, I would grieve equally and if the baby had survived, we would have been in for an interesting scan had we got to 20 weeks and discovered a boy...

But, this was rather emotional news to hear. :( Guess we find out when the full report comes in.


----------



## Nina83

ticklemonster,
Hi Hun, I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:, and of course you can join.
I was also due in November, I had a MMC early April.
I also had a D&C, bled very lightly for about a week. Everyone is different when it comes to AF coming back. I had mine about 3 weeks afterwards <3
Do you have a check up at the doctors?


----------



## Nina83

xxDreamxx,
Oh sweetie... I'm so sorry you're going through this right now, I can't imagine :hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Morning ladies!

Nina good luck for your new cycle. I hope u o soon. Looking at your chart between d&c and af, id say u didnt o. Thanks for sharing how to post a chart. I will give that a go!

Ece77 i can only see my own chart when u posted yours. Dont know why lol. 

Hi Sarah, welcome. Sorry dor your loss. Is a fertility monitor good? Thats about the only thing i havent tried whilst ltttc.

Ticklemonster very sorry for your loss. Welcome to our group. Unfortunately i havent got a clue when af should come either. Its a waiting game...

Susan/dream sorry u are not sure about the gender. I understand how hard that must be. I was sure i was having a boy then when we found out it was a girl i was shocked. I had cvs which told us her chromosomes. Will u get a clear answer soon? 

I hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## ticklemonster

Nina83 said:


> ticklemonster,
> Hi Hun, I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:, and of course you can join.
> I was also due in November, I had a MMC early April.
> I also had a D&C, bled very lightly for about a week. Everyone is different when it comes to AF coming back. I had mine about 3 weeks afterwards <3
> Do you have a check up at the doctors?

They have not arranged for a check up but have asked me to take a wee sample in next week? No idea what for?


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Susan/dream sorry u are not sure about the gender. I understand how hard that must be. I was sure i was having a boy then when we found out it was a girl i was shocked. I had cvs which told us her chromosomes. Will u get a clear answer soon?
> 
> I hope everyone is well xxx

We will find out once we get the full report. To be honest, I had thought I was having a boy for 15 weeks and 5 days....because hubby has Jacobs syndrome (XYY) - I felt sure we'd snag a Y from his 2 BUT, really I had no idea. The idea of a girl was always something I had dreamed of...so for the 2 days after finding out, we'd been overjoyed (although, we'd have been equally happy with a boy....gosh it's hard to explain....I am sure you understand though).

I read the report now and verifi say that there is a small possibility that they might not pick up the baby's chromosomes and they could be those of the placenta (confined placental mossaicism) or that of the mother (chromosomal mossaicism)... so if they've picked up mine rather than the baby's "well congrats I am a girl" :dohh: It does make me wonder about the other abnormalities it looked for....so guess we just wait and see for now.

Kind of goes with the bear they gave us at the hospital which said "In honour of Baby Gillespie" ------ My surname is NOT Gillespie! :shrug:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I totally understand.
I was wondering what your DHs syndrome was as my baby had triploidy which is 3 sets of all chromosomes and she was xxx which i know if there is even one y it overrides to become a boy. Does your DH just have 3 of the sex chromosome 23?
We worried too about the disorder being isolated to the placenta only and that baby could be fine but she was born with defects so we know it wasnt. 
When u get the full report u should know more. Sorry u have to go through this
Xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I totally understand.
> I was wondering what your DHs syndrome was as my baby had triploidy which is 3 sets of all chromosomes and she was xxx which i know if there is even one y it overrides to become a boy. Does your DH just have 3 of the sex chromosome 23?
> We worried too about the disorder being isolated to the placenta only and that baby could be fine but she was born with defects so we know it wasnt.
> When u get the full report u should know more. Sorry u have to go through this
> Xxx

Hubby is XYY so what he could have passed on is XYY if we'd had a boy or klinefelters but they are both chromosome abnormalities consistent with life and quality of life (we saw a genetic specialist a year ago when we both got genetically tested) 

We will await the report and see what it reveals. 

All these chromosome variations is rather confusing


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> Hi Sarah :hugs:
> I'm so so sorry for your loss <3
> Of course you can join, I'm sorry you're here though :(
> Everyone is different, I think you're good to start intercourse after the bleeding stops. As for when to start trying again- we started right away, some people wait one cycle for dating purposes, some doctors reccomend 2 cycles... I believe that your body will let you know when it's ready, and it won't happen until it is.
> I got AF about 3 weeks after my D&C, but I think that's considered early. cd9 today, waiting for ovulation (hope it comes)

:hugs:thankyou, see i havent had any real bleeding... its been err black sorry :blush: the dr said when i took the sample down, it was all in tact, and if i wasn't so in-tune with my body, most women probably wouldn't have even realized that it was in fact a sack... he did an internal and my cervix was still closed :cry: does that mean i'm not to class this as a cycle? or does it mean, the worst is over? or will i start real blood bleeding.. as my period length is usually 4 days, and theres not much there, and i've set the monitor, so i'm on cd4 today? i'm so confused :cry: the monitor will ask me for a stick on cd6... but he said not to try for 3 months :cry: i know, what i'm like, if this is a cycle af is due 9th june.... so should i leave this cycle and see if it regulates? xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Nina good luck for your new cycle. I hope u o soon. Looking at your chart between d&c and af, id say u didnt o. Thanks for sharing how to post a chart. I will give that a go!
> 
> Ece77 i can only see my own chart when u posted yours. Dont know why lol.
> 
> Hi Sarah, welcome. Sorry dor your loss. Is a fertility monitor good? Thats about the only thing i havent tried whilst ltttc.
> 
> Ticklemonster very sorry for your loss. Welcome to our group. Unfortunately i havent got a clue when af should come either. Its a waiting game...
> 
> Susan/dream sorry u are not sure about the gender. I understand how hard that must be. I was sure i was having a boy then when we found out it was a girl i was shocked. I had cvs which told us her chromosomes. Will u get a clear answer soon?
> 
> I hope everyone is well xxx

hi everyone, sorry for your losses too, yes the fertility monitor is great, this was my first peak and i got pregnant... so i cant fault it, i just fault my body.... i knew something was wrong since ovulation and all the pain i was in, they are sending me for a pelvic scan... to see if i have cysts. see i went to see a psychic a couple of months ago, and she told me i was going to have a little girl, but she said there were problems in that area.... so after this m/c i insisted on having a scan, just to see xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Sarahkr is this the clear blue easy fertility monitor? I have one of this but after it kept showing high but no peak, I found out I wasn't ovulating on my own


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> Sarahkr is this the clear blue easy fertility monitor? I have one of this but after it kept showing high but no peak, I found out I wasn't ovulating on my own

:hugs:yeah its the cb fertility monitor, shows lows highs and peaks, i've been on it since jan but this was my first peak, i was starting to wonder if i wouldnt ovulate, but i was told it was because i have a bmi of 16... so i need to get weight on me :cry: but, i'm hoping it will sort it out, how did you get around not ovulating on your own hun? xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

sarahkr said:


> xxDreamxx said:
> 
> 
> Sarahkr is this the clear blue easy fertility monitor? I have one of this but after it kept showing high but no peak, I found out I wasn't ovulating on my own
> 
> :hugs:yeah its the cb fertility monitor, shows lows highs and peaks, i've been on it since jan but this was my first peak, i was starting to wonder if i wouldnt ovulate, but i was told it was because i have a bmi of 16... so i need to get weight on me :cry: but, i'm hoping it will sort it out, how did you get around not ovulating on your own hun? xxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I had fertility treatment with meds


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxDreamxx said:
> 
> 
> Sarahkr is this the clear blue easy fertility monitor? I have one of this but after it kept showing high but no peak, I found out I wasn't ovulating on my own
> 
> :hugs:yeah its the cb fertility monitor, shows lows highs and peaks, i've been on it since jan but this was my first peak, i was starting to wonder if i wouldnt ovulate, but i was told it was because i have a bmi of 16... so i need to get weight on me :cry: but, i'm hoping it will sort it out, how did you get around not ovulating on your own hun? xxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I had fertility treatment with medsClick to expand...

ahhh ok, so what did they give you hun? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sarah, im glad u find the monitor good. I have a low bmi of about 18. Im naturally slim and active and have always been this way. U need a bmi of 19 or 20 for ivf so i started eating loads more incase i needed it and did put on a little weight. I think it does help with conceiving. I dont feel like eating a lot at the moment but i will start again soon xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

I had follicle stimulating hormone injections and triggered ovulation with another hormone and then had artificial insemination.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Wow, I am the complete opposite of you girls, my bmi is around 39... Was 50+ before I lost weight, I need to drop some kilo's in case I need IVF so am using the next 8 weeks to do that.


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Sarah, im glad u find the monitor good. I have a low bmi of about 18. Im naturally slim and active and have always been this way. U need a bmi of 19 or 20 for ivf so i started eating loads more incase i needed it and did put on a little weight. I think it does help with conceiving. I dont feel like eating a lot at the moment but i will start again soon xxx

:hugs:yeah see, i'm the same, i really dont think bmi has anything to do with it, as i had my son 12 years ago, and i was 8.5st full term, i am naturally thin too, but yeah my eating has been terrible since monday, but i'm a strong believer in if you fall off the horse, you have to get on, now i'm going to use the monitor this cycle as my little computer :haha: it will tell me, if i'm low... no estrogen, high.. increse, peak..lh surge, i also use cb digital smiley, thats how i found lh a day before the monitor.. i felt a twinge on the weds night, did a smiley, got one, then woke did my monitor got my peak, so although the monitor was reading low, that little, period pain like twinge made me test with a smiley, so it gave us a head start the day before the peak... so the question really is, how long does it actually take for your body to recover??? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> Wow, I am the complete opposite of you girls, my bmi is around 39... Was 50+ before I lost weight, I need to drop some kilo's in case I need IVF so am using the next 8 weeks to do that.

hey as i said i truly do not think bmi is really a factor, i am living proof as well as my mum, we both fell pregnant at little over 7st... i'm here, :haha: and i had a healthy baby :shrug: if you think about junkies... look what they do to their bodys... :growlmad: there always popping out kids... heroin users are called rats, because of how they live... they look like skeletons, and dont eat ( sorry studying psychopharmacology (drug psychology) ).... so hun, i really dont think weight is an issue, the only issue with weight is the chance you may not ovulate as much as a healthy bmi of around 24... xxxx:hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

sarahkr said:


> xxDreamxx said:
> 
> 
> Wow, I am the complete opposite of you girls, my bmi is around 39... Was 50+ before I lost weight, I need to drop some kilo's in case I need IVF so am using the next 8 weeks to do that.
> 
> hey as i said i truly do not think bmi is really a factor, i am living proof as well as my mum, we both fell pregnant at little over 7st... i'm here, :haha: and i had a healthy baby :shrug: if you think about junkies... look what they do to their bodys... :growlmad: there always popping out kids... heroin users are called rats, because of how they live... they look like skeletons, and dont eat ( sorry studying psychopharmacology (drug psychology) ).... so hun, i really dont think weight is an issue, the only issue with weight is the chance you may not ovulate as much as a healthy bmi of around 24... xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Totally agree :) I only have half an ovary in total and its scarred so I was pleased that I responded to the FSH so well


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ive only got one working tube. 

I agree that bmi may not really matter as my mum is slim and had 3 children when she was just over 7 stone but it is a factor as the NHS in uk wont spend the money on ivf for patients who are under or over weight as they do have a lower success rate. Whatever we can do to better our chances i say . 

Xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Ive only got one working tube.
> 
> I agree that bmi may not really matter as my mum is slim and had 3 children when she was just over 7 stone but it is a factor as the NHS in uk wont spend the money on ivf for patients who are under or over weight as they do have a lower success rate. Whatever we can do to better our chances i say .
> 
> Xxx

Too true. I can have IUI at this weight but IVF is 9kgs away from where I currently am. I am 2.5 down since Friday so aim on using the next 8 weeks and getting some more weight off me


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxDreamxx said:
> 
> 
> Wow, I am the complete opposite of you girls, my bmi is around 39... Was 50+ before I lost weight, I need to drop some kilo's in case I need IVF so am using the next 8 weeks to do that.
> 
> hey as i said i truly do not think bmi is really a factor, i am living proof as well as my mum, we both fell pregnant at little over 7st... i'm here, :haha: and i had a healthy baby :shrug: if you think about junkies... look what they do to their bodys... :growlmad: there always popping out kids... heroin users are called rats, because of how they live... they look like skeletons, and dont eat ( sorry studying psychopharmacology (drug psychology) ).... so hun, i really dont think weight is an issue, the only issue with weight is the chance you may not ovulate as much as a healthy bmi of around 24... xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Totally agree :) I only have half an ovary in total and its scarred so I was pleased that I responded to the FSH so wellClick to expand...

well thats great that the treatment is working, take it as a blessing, when i was at the drs mon and tues, he said that only 1 in 5 pregnancys make it full term, thats pretty shit odds, but... every cloud and that :thumbup: i think if we invite negativity into our lives, the outcome will be negative, but i think its amazing the strength of all of you, we have a choice, we can mourn whats gone, or we can try again with positivity.. it all boils down to, when is your body actually ready after a loss? how much can it really take? i know some girls conceive straight afterwards... but looking at the odds of it, do i really want to put myself through this again so soon, i have to ask myself.. the what if question...?
so what are you doing hun? are you trying again this cycle? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

:growlmad:yeah the nhs in this country is terrible! they really wont step in unless you've suffered 3 losses which i think is pathetic... christ, just trying to get a pelvic scan has taken this long, its only cos i had a m/c that they are doing it, and thats just a scan, so for any treatment... well it will be a nightmare! the first dr i saw before the m/c said, "she wouldn't send me for a scan, till i helped myself"... what a joke.. i said look love, i'm not being funny, but i'm 33 years old, i am naturally thin, i eat, i just have a high metabolism :shrug: so i got rid of her, and went to see a man... he is actually helping me now!!! pathetic really, damned if you do, and damned if you dont....:growlmad:
xxx:hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

I am waiting for my period to return and starting the cycle after that. I see the fertility Dr in 3 weeks to discuss. Basically once my period starts, I start injecting from day 2 onwards. Although my baby's post mortem results won't be back until 8 weeks so I may just wait for those first.


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> I am waiting for my period to return and starting the cycle after that. I see the fertility Dr in 3 weeks to discuss. Basically once my period starts, I start injecting from day 2 onwards. Although my baby's post mortem results won't be back until 8 weeks so I may just wait for those first.

:hugs:ahh you poor thing hun, :hugs: i think i'll monitor this cycle, then if af turns up on time.. and things are looking "normal" on the monitor, i'll try next cycle, but if its not look likely to be be normal, i will wait till the cycle after that, dont think i could cope so soon :cry: 
ahh i'm so sorry, it must be terrible for you hun :( xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hilslo

Welcome Sarah and Ticklemonster :wave: - lovely to have you here even if it is horrible that you have to be here at all :flower:

Susan - I've just read through all the posts today and my heart goes out to you. I know that either way it is a baby that you have lost but it must be so hard to have that uncertainty - especially as it sounds like they made quite a few slip ups which really makes you start to question them. I hope the post mortem sorts out the confusion so you can start to heal. 8 weeks is quite a wait (as I'm sure you know only too well!) and must be frustrating if it could impact your decision to start the injections. :hugs:

Sarah - I've considered buying a fertility monitor in the past but wasn't sure due to the initial and on-going cost. How does it differ to OPKs? Does it give you other info too?

BTW - I have a bog standard BMI and am still in this boat so I'm not sure it matters either!

Finally - thought I'd try out attaching my chart (thank you nina - you are a star for posting how to do this! :dance:. Here goes:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f2a5d

I think I must be doing something wrong :dohh: as I can only seem to get a link to it - I'm a technical muppet sorry!


----------



## Nina83

> They have not arranged for a check up but have asked me to take a wee sample in next week? No idea what for?

Maybe to check HCG?


----------



## xxDreamxx

hilslo said:


> Susan - I've just read through all the posts today and my heart goes out to you. I know that either way it is a baby that you have lost but it must be so hard to have that uncertainty - especially as it sounds like they made quite a few slip ups which really makes you start to question them. I hope the post mortem sorts out the confusion so you can start to heal. 8 weeks is quite a wait (as I'm sure you know only too well!) and must be frustrating if it could impact your decision to start the injections. :hugs:

I think the only slip up has been the nurse not realising that there was a name on the teddy bear's tag. The verifi prenatal blood tests are not even an Australian thing - they are similar to Materniti21 or Igenescreen tests and these ones are sent to the US for analysing. It does say, it can pick up placental chromosomes or the mother's chromosomes BUT, the % are very small and the overall % were comparable to an Amnio for a first line undiagnostic test.

If we had carried on and not had our loss, we probably would have just laughed at the gender scan and moved on very quick.... it's just being stuck in that grief cycle at the moment that makes it hard...that and they told us there will be a memorial garden ceremony at the end of this month. I was weirdly numb and yet laughing at stupid stuff yesterday and then this morning "CRASH" back to earth. It's a week exactly! My bleeding has started back up and I am just low. BUT....I know I am processing this all normally, so I know that this is ok.... it's just all part of the process. :cry:


----------



## twinmummy06

Just popping on quickly - I'll do a catchup tonight :)

Pretty sure I'm out - Surprise surprise lol. I'm about 10-11dpo and started bleeding brown with clots today. Not too shocked as I've been getting bfn's. I just hope this is definite so I can get on with this!
Going to try charting - will it matter if I start tomorrow it its day 2? Does my question make sense lol


----------



## sarahkr

hi hislo, yeah the monitor is expensive, i got mine bnib off ebay with 20 sticks for £70 with free pp, so first cycle, you will probably use the 20 sticks as it store info about you, it measures estrogen which if there isn't much there will be low, then if there is an increase in it it will read high, then it looks for your lh.. which will give you your peak, so my last cycle was an odd one it asked me for a stick on cd8....low...till cd12 but cd 11 i felt a twinge, like a stab, so i got the cb digital smiley out...( 7 sticks &uniy £10.75 free pp) it gave me a smile, so that gave me a head start..i woke up on cd13 to a peak and i was in agony... so technically, i jumped from low to peak over night. now i do buy cheap opks... in case of twinges, but i think the lines are too sketchy, the night i did the smiley, the line in the cheap opk, i would have said neg, but cb confirmed, so in answer to that yeah the monitor is good, oh yeah it starts flashing again to tell you your period is due, but mine was flashing for 8 days... but we all no why, but it measure your fmu, now i think that that is not solid enough as i proved because i felt a twinge the day before and the smiley found my lh before the monitor, when i say before, it was about 9pm so i truly think that that nights swimmers, caught my egg? the monitor will give you 2 days of peak then one day of high, then a low... no testing till af turns up, but it will start flashing a couple of days before af is due to warn you she's commin or to tell you she is late... so the price of cbfm sicks are about £21 for 20... like i said, it may only ask for 8 sticks one month, 12 another, 16...etc, but never over 20, it wont ask you to test till cd6. hope that helps hun xxxxxx


----------



## ece77

Sarah & Ticklemonster - A sad welcome to both of you. As others wrote, we are all different from each other when it comes to when first AF will come!

Susan - I can't even begin to imagine your feelings with so many ups and downs and confusions. I also hope that you will get some clear answers with the post mortem.

hilslo - How I would love to be able to show you my chart! We seem to be quite similar -both in pattern and values (of course mine took quite a bit of time to reach to that 35.8). Anyway, I O'd after 4 consecutive 36.2's as you're having now. Hope you'll be O'ing in a couple of days too :thumbup:
Maybe try a link ?! If you can see my front page, you should look at March 9 chart, lower in the page. If you can't, well I tried after all :)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/42655b

twinmummy - I don't think it would make a huge difference if you start temping on CD2. But you must assign CD1 to when AF flow started and not enter a temp for that day. 

AFM - Yesterday was CD4 for me, which I haven't experienced for quite a number of years. When I was young my period lasted for almost a week, but later it dropped to 4, 3, and in the last couple of years 2 and a halfish at most. So this was quite a surprise for me. I also passed some small clots (sorry for TMI). We'll see about today, but I'm not expecting much.


----------



## sarahkr

ece77 said:


> Sarah & Ticklemonster - A sad welcome to both of you. As others wrote, we are all different from each other when it comes to when first AF will come!
> 
> Susan - I can't even begin to imagine your feelings with so many ups and downs and confusions. I also hope that you will get some clear answers with the post mortem.
> 
> hilslo - How I would love to be able to show you my chart! We seem to be quite similar -both in pattern and values (of course mine took quite a bit of time to reach to that 35.8). Anyway, I O'd after 4 consecutive 36.2's as you're having now. Hope you'll be O'ing in a couple of days too :thumbup:
> Maybe try a link ?! If you can see my front page, you should look at March 9 chart, lower in the page. If you can't, well I tried after all :)
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/42655b
> 
> twinmummy - I don't think it would make a huge difference if you start temping on CD2. But you must assign CD1 to when AF flow started and not enter a temp for that day.
> 
> AFM - Yesterday was CD4 for me, which I haven't experienced for quite a number of years. When I was young my period lasted for almost a week, but later it dropped to 4, 3, and in the last couple of years 2 and a halfish at most. So this was quite a surprise for me. I also passed some small clots (sorry for TMI). We'll see about today, but I'm not expecting much.

:hugs:thanks hun, yeah, its just a waiting game, but i wont let it get me down :) onwards and upwards xxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hello lovely ladies.

Ece77 i can see your chart now! Yipeee. Good luck hun

Susan feeling down etc is all part of the process. Your loss is very recent and all the extras you are having to deal with, you are coping really well. I bled for a week and then spotted for a week so it can last a while.

Twinmummy yes start charting. Most important is to take temp at exactly the same time each day. Good luck with this cycle

AFM my temp is quite low. Im just plodding along waiting for O or AF or anything to happen lol
Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hello lovely ladies.

Ece77 i can see your chart now! Yipeee. Good luck hun

Susan feeling down etc is all part of the process. Your loss is very recent and all the extras you are having to deal with, you are coping really well. I bled for a week and then spotted for a week so it can last a while.

Twinmummy yes start charting. Most important is to take temp at exactly the same time each day. Good luck with this cycle

AFM my temp is quite low. Im just plodding along waiting for O or AF or anything to happen lol
Xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Girls,

You don't know (well...I am sure you probably do) what a comfort you all are. WE WILL HAVE BFP's THIS YEAR!!!!

I hate that we're here in this thread BUT, we cannot go back....we can only look forward and I just wanted to say that I feel posting here, has kept me sane this week....I really do.

(well...saner than I was......) ;)


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> Girls,
> 
> You don't know (well...I am sure you probably do) what a comfort you all are. WE WILL HAVE BFP's THIS YEAR!!!!
> 
> I hate that we're here in this thread BUT, we cannot go back....we can only look forward and I just wanted to say that I feel posting here, has kept me sane this week....I really do.
> 
> (well...saner than I was......) ;)

:flower:so true, more positivity is good, yep... dont lock yourself away or tie yourself in knots hun, WE WILL GET OUR BFP'S :happydance: everything happens for a reason, we could spend ages trying to think what we did wrong, but its not really gonna help :cry: more focus on our next BFP :thumbup: xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

You are all a big help for me too! We are all in this together
Xxx


----------



## Nina83

> Going to try charting - will it matter if I start tomorrow it its day 2? Does my question make sense lol

I don't think it will matter, just be sure you add the first day, even without any info.
I have a hard time deciphering my chart, but it does keep me busy and make me feel like I am doing something more to help get things done!


----------



## ticklemonster

Nina83 said:


> They have not arranged for a check up but have asked me to take a wee sample in next week? No idea what for?
> 
> Maybe to check HCG?Click to expand...

Went to see dr today, says to do my own pregnancy test in a week but to go back in 3 weeks for a blood test to check my levels have gone down and we have to use protection until after this, so looks like it will be July when we try again x


----------



## sarahkr

:blush:really sorry to ask, but does anyone track their cp? mines still high and closed??? sorry to ask :cry: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

> really sorry to ask, but does anyone track their cp? mines still high and closed???

I could never really feel it, it always seemed hard to me, once I felt it lower and slightly softer.
But since the D&C I really don't want to touch anything in there. It kind of freaks me out, not sure why, I think I'm just afraid of feeling something I shouldn't.


----------



## Nina83

> Went to see dr today, says to do my own pregnancy test in a week but to go back in 3 weeks for a blood test to check my levels have gone down and we have to use protection until after this, so looks like it will be July when we try again x

I know I'm not a doctor, but that seems awfully long.
I took a blood test 10 days after the D&C and my levels were quite low. And if you get a negative HPT, that would mean your levels are back down, so why draw blood...


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ticklemonster - I know July seems a bit away but it will be here before u know it! Im glad the doctors are keeping an eye on you. 

Sarah - I don't check cp. I have tried in the past but havent got a clue what im feeling! lol 

xxx


----------



## sarahkr

ok thanks girls, its just when you have af its low and slightly open... when i had an internal monday it was still high and closed, as i'm not bleeding, its still high and closed, it doesnt have seemed to come down and opened?? when your af ends it should rise a little and before you ov it will be high and open.. after you ov, it should come back down ready for af.. but obviously if you are pg it will stay high and closed... mines just bloody high and closed still :( xxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

That sounds very confusing to me lol. xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> That sounds very confusing to me lol. xxx

lol, it is confusing, if you track your cp, you'll get to know the movements, thats how i knew before i tested, it should have been low and open ready for af, but no af cervix still high and closed. it does that to protect the baby... yeah, i know, too confusin... shut up sarah xxxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Most pregnancy tests are 25-50 miu/l and pregnancy is anything over 5. (So they say) so that's why pregnancy tests don't always pick up immediately that you are pregnant. Same in reverse, when you drop off the test and don't get lines, it could be that you are just under the test amount but not yet zero


----------



## hilslo

Ece77 - our charts do look very similar. Here's to hoping my body kicks in soon then! I might tak a sneaky OPK today to see if there's anything there! I know I'm going to be disappointed but what the heck! :winkwink:

Sarah, I have tried checking my CP previously but not had much success as I just tend to feel what I hope to feel if that makes sense. I guess if you do it often enough you start to learn but I never quite got that far. I might try it again though. 

Twinmummy - definitely try charting - it's really useful in getting to know what your body is up to (and you can fill lots of time in the TWW and waiting to ovulate time analysing your charts, and everyone else's to see what seems to be the most successful!). It is key to take it at the same time each morning though or else the results will be all over the place. It kind of sucks at the weekends having to set your alarm early but you soon learn to pop the thermometer in, wait for the beep and then go straight back to sleep. Most thermometers store the last temp taken so you don't need to be awake enough to read it when you first take it which is handy!!)


----------



## Nina83

Hello Lovelies, hope everyone is having a wonderful and calm weekend!

Thursday I decided to see an acupuncturist. I've been to her before for migraines, but didn't stay. Needles freak me out and although I knew people who it has helped them, I was skeptical, and I think you need to believe for it to also help.
She was wonderful, and the needles were not that bad! I'm going next week as well.
She told me lots of success stories, and also gave me everyday tips. She told me that I need to start thinking NOW and not WHEN I. Like, I AM getting pregnant, not I WILL get pregnant, and stuff like that. I left her place feeling so much more positive (even if I did drive away sobbing). She also recommended Maca, which I'll try to find next week. 
DH also let me in on some feelings yesterday. We went to an arts and crafts fair, and every time we went, there was this lady who sold dolls she made- bears and bunnies. DH always said he wanted to buy me one, and I told him "when the time comes". Well, yesterday I just bought one, and gave it to him as an early anniversary present. Life is short. He told me later that it got him thinking about us and a little one. I just feel like we had the opportunity and it slipped between our fingers, just like that. 
My temps and chart and OPK seem disappointing, my temps are still low and stable, CM is slightly watery, but the OPK is faint, and then nothing, and then faint again... I just want it to decide. I know it's still somewhat early (cd11) but I'm impatient!
The acupuncturist said everything looks good, and that AF came is a good sign. I have a check up next week with my doctor, I wish it was this week so he could see if I'm even close to O, might move my appointment. 

I can't wait to see some BFP here, I know that once one gets one the rest will come right after. I need some good news!


----------



## hilslo

oooh - glad the acupuncturist was good! I've never been to one but have heard people swear by them. I've always been terrible with needles but think I overcame my fear when in hospital as I had so many needles in me I felt like a pin cushion. Now I don't think I'll be as bad when I have to get one next time (hopefully when I go for a check up when I get my bfp!)

TTC is all about being impatient - starting to get watery CM is a good sign. Hopefully you'll ovulate in the next couple of days and we can keep our fingers crossed for you in the TWW. Now get :sex:!!!

I'm loving all the PMA we've got at the moment :happydance::happydance:. I'm going to need it - I'm out to dinner with a group of friends tonight that I have not seen since the op (not sure abut you guys but I have found the first time I've seen a person I get really emotional, it then seems to be okay the next time. Like when I went to work and spent the first day fighting back tears. The next day I was sooo much better). It will also be the first time I'll see my friend that announced her pregnancy after my loss and will be due 3 weeks after my EDD. I'm dreading it but know I have to get through it. It's a shame - I was really looking forward to this dinner before everything that happened as a friend is over from Oz. But... I'm going to store up all this PMA from you ladies and take it with me. Susan, you are so right - you ladies are definitely helping stay sane!! Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Haha I have to ask.... What is pma?


----------



## hilslo

positive mental attitude - we will get our BFPs!


----------



## xxDreamxx

I keep telling myself, don't keep looking back....look forward and don't write yourself off before you have even tried. So yes, loving the pma :)


----------



## sarahkr

yeah, happy thoughts girlies, something good always comes from something bad :) xxxxx


----------



## c.m.c

Hi Ladies.... can I join you?

I don't feel like i belong in the TTC thread just yet as I just had a MC on thursday... still having BFP's and not sure when I will be able to TTC but I likle the sound of a BFP before October!!!


----------



## ece77

sarah - I haven't checked cp either until now. I'm afraid I might get myself some infection! 

hilslo - Just go for the OPK! And good luck with the dinner. It's OK to be emotional at first, after all we all experienced something quite upsetting. I'm sure your friend will understand. 

Nina - I agree with you that we shouldn't postpone things, always thinking about the future. And I'm sure you, me and all of us will have a second chance where everything will go smoothly! A year from now, we will be talking about birth stories and stuff!

AFM - I have at last reached negative HCG! I feel so happy I can cry. However it seems I have a short follicular phase, as my microscope started to show some ferning, and I had an evident line (but lighter than the control line) on OPK this morning (on CD6). Since this seems to be associated with declining egg quality/quantity, I will surely bring it up when I meet the OB in 2 weeks. Did any of you hear about using royal jelly to improve egg quality?


----------



## xxDreamxx

c.m.c said:


> Hi Ladies.... can I join you?
> 
> I don't feel like i belong in the TTC thread just yet as I just had a MC on thursday... still having BFP's and not sure when I will be able to TTC but I likle the sound of a BFP before October!!!

You are very welcome. I am sorry for your loss. I hope there are bfps for us all before October :)


----------



## c.m.c

xxDreamxx said:


> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies.... can I join you?
> 
> I don't feel like i belong in the TTC thread just yet as I just had a MC on thursday... still having BFP's and not sure when I will be able to TTC but I likle the sound of a BFP before October!!!
> 
> You are very welcome. I am sorry for your loss. I hope there are bfps for us all before October :)Click to expand...

Thank you dream- im so so sorry for your loss- I was only 7 weeks which I think is much easier. I cant imagine what you have been through and I hope we all have great silver linings in the form of a wonderful bundle in our arms:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

c.m.c, 
I'm sorry for your loss <3
You're very welcome to join. I lost mine at 8 weeks, when the baby stopped developing at 7. 
I hope your levels reach 0 soon :hugs:

ece77, I'm glad your HCG is down! Could the lighter line mean O is soon? Some people get lighter lines through out their whole cycle. 

hilslo, My arms were so sore after the mc! I had lots of blood tests before I got pregnant (hormone check) and a bunch afterwards, and then before the D&C I needed MORE tests, and then I got anesthesia and the IV... Then another beta test... My arms were so bruised! The acupuncturist knew I hated needles so was gentle, but still... I shudder at the thought of getting my blood taken again!
Enjoy your dinner! I hear you on the "first time seeing someone", it's so hard, but then afterwards there's this feeling, like a burst of fresh air, it feels so good for it to be over and done with (the initial meet). I hope it goes smoothly <3


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hello!

Im loving all the pma! I think we have all turned a corner at the moment. We all seem focused on our goal, eyes on the prize!!!

C.m.c - welcome! Sorry for your loss. I hope u get a sticky bfp soon.

Hilslo - good luck with your meal tonight. It is difficult at first but like u said it does get easier and reconizing that fact is a big step forward. Have fun and be confident. Its fine to get upset if u need to. Big hugs.

AFM - my temp is still low. Ive had 13 days without any bleeding. Now my nipples feel a tiny bit sore, so something must be going on in my body. I might take a opk in the morning, just for fun

Xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Welcome cmc, sarah and ticklemonster - I'm sorry for your losses :hugs:

nina - I'm glad your OH opened up a little. Also good luck with the next acupuncturist session.

Susan - Good luck with the weight loss. When I get back from holidays I'm jumping back onto my low carb diet. I need to get back on the wagon so very bad. 

ece- yay for negative hcg :happydance:

Broody - maybe your gearing up O? oh the suspense :D

Hilslo - I hope your dinner went ok xx

Sorry if I missed anyone - trying to quickly catch up while packing for our trip tomorrow yay!!

AFM - Definitely AF that blessed me starting Friday. The bleeding is a bit odd compared to usual but I guess that's to be expected for the at least the first time (My last loss was so long ago I can't remember if the first period was normal or not). Have started taking my temps - I'm using fertility friend but have yet to watch the tutorials - oops. I will get to it soon hopefully! Just looking at the website/app confuses me LOL.
We leave in less than 24 hours so I wont be on much for a week.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Have a good trip twinmummy and good luck for your childs op. I hope it all goes well. 
Xxx


----------



## lune_miel

Finally able to post since I had family in town...but no excitement on the TTC front, have been temping just to see what my body is doing. MissBroodypant we need to do a dance to get O moving!


----------



## lune_miel

2nd post. I just realized it's been almost 4 weeks since I was pregnant...I am sad.:cry: Tell me it gets better. Love you girls :blush:


----------



## twinmummy06

Thanks broody :)

Lune_miel it does get easier, I think at a different rate for everyone. Just reminded me its been exactly 2 months for us today :cry:

Give me a few weeks and I hope to be doing an O dance too :haha:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Ok....I have the clearblue easy fertility monitor but if I order the sticks from EBAY, they only have sellers in the US so it's going to take too long to get here (anywhere up to 30 days)....so I was thinking of buying the clear blue ovulation tests with the smiley face just in case we decided to try here at home before recommencing fertility treatment after my period returns.

Have you girls used ovulation predictors before? I don't always ovulate but who knows what my body will do have the MC. Or should I use those and temp? I have a proper thermometer so could do that. Are there apps for FF or other temping websites?

Any guidance recommended. I love the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor but its not available in Australia so replacing the strips is a major hassle. I have 15 strips left but they expired in Jan! :(


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lune_miel - nice to have u back . I think it is getting easier as the time goes by. It is easier day to day but the whole experience will never get easier if u know what i mean.

Susan - i temp using FF app and find it really good. I also use cb smiley opks. I took one this morning and got a blank circle. I might try again in a couple of days. Id usually take one each morning but i only had 3 left and wasnt planning on buying more until af comes. I find them really good, u should buy some and give it a go

Xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

I used ebay cheapie OPK this cycle and they did a decent job of picking up my surge. Was a bit hard to decipher if positive or not because I don't think they have a lot of dye - well not the brand I got anyway.

I used the Maybe Baby saliva microscope when we conceived DD1 and I found it really good. I got definite ferns around ovulation. BUUUUUUT this time it barely worked for me - It was really hard to see ferning and I seemed to get random ferning when not fertile - but I have put this down to me still breastfeeding. It's the only thing I can think of affecting my hormones.


----------



## sarahkr

hiya girls, yeah i'm on the fertility monitor, i used a stick today -low:( but i've got kinda of a period pain, this what happened last month, then late in the afternoon i used a smiley, and i got a smile, thats how i predicted ovulation before the monitor, so i use both, there is a new clearblue digital which is kind of like the monitor, it gives you nothing for low it, flashes for high and its solid for peak????? so i dont know if you want to try that while your waiting for your sticks? xxxxxx are you all trying again this month, as me and oh were just talking about it???? xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im not really trying until af comes but we are dtd so i dont know if there is a real chance or not. 
I saw the new cb digital opks. I think i prefer the original ones. If i saw a flashing smile i would want to dtd lots and that can go on for days. By the time i got a solid smile we would be tired out lol. I think they would get me excited to early! Lol xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

I may try when AF arrives....I am not sure. My Ob told me to wait a cycle, so we'd have done what she asked BUT we won't have the post mortem results back if its before 7 weeks.... I may talk to the fertility Dr on 5th June and see what he says. I am eager to be doing something though.... I just feel like I am stuck in quicksand at the moment and I know that feeling is normal and that it's still early days.... but yeah, a whole mash up of emotions.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Temping is great for 'feeling like u are doing something'. U do it everyday and build up a chart to look back over etc.. it really helps me to feel im preparing xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Temping is great for 'feeling like u are doing something'. U do it everyday and build up a chart to look back over etc.. it really helps me to feel im preparing xxx

I am updating my ipad as we speak so will reorganise the Fertility Friend App so its ready for when AF comes. Not sure I would be able to start now, as who knows what day I am on.


----------



## sarahkr

yeah i understand, a friend of mine bought the new smiley and said she wishes she had bought the old type, she's on the monitor too, i've got bloody period pains... i dont know what the hell is going on with my body, so i think i will sit this one out, af is due 9th, so if she comes on time... i think it will be best???? i've got to go for bloods tomoz to see if i'm anemic? been reading, that could cause early mc, and then i have a pelvic scan on the 5th, to see whats going on?? do you think i should wait ladies? any advice would be great :) thanks xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

If you are happy to wait. U do have a few appointments to pass the time before af comes. Its probably best to wait but it hard isnt it? I need clomid to get pregnant anyway so i dont think i have a chance untik i take it. 

Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> If you are happy to wait. U do have a few appointments to pass the time before af comes. Its probably best to wait but it hard isnt it? I need clomid to get pregnant anyway so i dont think i have a chance untik i take it.
> 
> Xxx

:hugs:yeah it is so hard hun, but i've gotta think of my health really before i go messing up a little ones chances... great advice hun :hugs: it would be awful if it happened again through my own greed, so i'll get the tests done, scan, dr said not to class this as a cycle, so i gues i'll just feed the monitor every other day???? see whats going on??? cp still high, cm sticky... mmm :shrug: i bought sanatogen mum to be for her/him? anyone tried those? my dr said his wife took them? i tried pregnacare... made us BOTH ill :dohh: xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

I take elevit with iodine and whilst pregnant took a ferrograd c iron tablet every 2nd or 3rd day as my haemoglobin was 114 where they like minimum to be 115 (so I was ever so slightly anemic) however they did say that the baby takes what it needs from you and leaves you depleted, so I wasn't really depleted as such.

I am still on the elevit but have come off the iron for now, whilst I wait on my blood test results for iron and glucose (and the thrombophilia screen). I get those results next Thursday.

Just took my 2 dogs out for a walk with hubby and was discussing stuff with him and he is hesitant to try when AF comes back (not that I expect it to work anyway, as we needed FSH last time to ovulate) BUT he would like to wait for the post mortem results.

Both of us have had genetic testing so we know we're ok (with exception of hubby being xyy) so I dunno.... may need to think on it some more.

Back to work tomorrow - it's going to be a hard day! I asked my Boss to let people know and to ask that they don't mention it and let me bring it up, if I need to. Lets see if this actually happens.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Susan i love dogs. What breed have u got? I have a border collie. I dont have the dog in my picture lol. 
Was your DHs syndrome discovered through testing whilst ttc or has he always known about it?
Good luck at work. We will all be thinking about u. 
Xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Susan i love dogs. What breed have u got? I have a border collie. I dont have the dog in my picture lol.
> Was your DHs syndrome discovered through testing whilst ttc or has he always known about it?
> Good luck at work. We will all be thinking about u.
> Xxx

I have 2 Cavalier King Charles Spaniels - I love dogs....they really do help you be less selfish (at least I found in my case). I love the Dog in your picture...haha I was wondering whether that was yours :)

Hubby's Jacobs Syndrome (XYY) was found when we both had genetic testing which we did after my fibroid surgery last year just because we were both over 35 and were going to go through fertility anyway. It was a total surprise to him but hasn't affected him. It can mean we have a boy with Jacobs syndrome or a boy or girl with Klinefelters but the risks are minimal and both syndromes are compatible with life and quality of life.

Right....please excuse me, but here is a pic of my boys snuggled on their favourite place (my bed)
https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/216323_10150149521508131_5964929_n.jpg


----------



## c.m.c

love your dogs dream.. i have 2 jack russells and a border collie


good luck with work tomorrow.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Awww your dogs are lovely. My brother has one of those but its black and tan. 
Cmc u have a border collie like me!! 
Dogs really do make life more special xxx


----------



## c.m.c

i know i grew up on a farm and had tons of pets... my poor mummy has 13 cats at her house....... my DH wouldnt hear tell of us having a cat but my DD Ava loves them so I might get him convinced!!!

my dogs are harder work than my DD!!!!


----------



## c.m.c

this is my bo bo's climbing slieve donard at Easter when there was tons of snow (my border collie lives on my mum and dads farm so it was just milo and tipsy who went)
 



Attached Files:







DSC01310.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 1









DSC01309.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Wow that view is amazing. Lovely photos. Id love to live on a farm xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Aww c.m.c cute dogs :)


----------



## sarahkr

:flower:i've got 2 gorgeous lhasa apsos, gizmo and maisy xxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Naaaaaw look at all the cute little puppies!!

These are my two <3

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zpsfca89651.jpg


https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zps6fea903a.jpg

Sorry the pics are so big!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Awww we all have dogs! They are all so cute xxx


----------



## sarahkr

maisy, had pups a couple of months ago :hugs: soooo cute xxxx


----------



## sarahkr

I love doggies, they're all gorgeous xxxxxxxxxx :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Awwww such cute dogs everyone :)


----------



## hilslo

Now I'm jealous! I've been after a sausage dog (I know I should call them by their proper name but they're always sausage dogs in my head!) for about 10 years now. DH knows there's a good birthday present there one year but we both work long hours so it wouldn't be fair on it. I've loved MrsBroodyPants' avatar from the start - cheers me up everytime I log in! :D We bought two goldfish last weekend but not quite in the same league. There's not much love given back by them though - in fact they tend to completely freak out when we come near by!!

Susan - really good luck for your first day back tomorrow. It will be tough but the first day will be the worst. I found I was fighting back tears on day one but by day two I was much more my old self. 

It must be a day for anniversaries as it is exactly one month today for me too. My dinner last night was tough. We were all staying in a hotel and just as we were about to meet everyone I just crumpled. We ended up getting room service whilst I tried to pull myself together. I eventually managed to rein in the tears and go for drinks afterwards. Turns out my friend that is due 3 weeks after me is due with twins! She was trying for over 2.5 years and this was her second round of IVF. It was really hard seeing her but I'm so pleased for her. We joked that it was like London buses. You wait around for ages then two come along at once!

Twinmommy - good luck for the op. I'm sure everything will go smoothly. 

c.m.c - welcome to the group - I hope you're feeling okay. :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> Awwww such cute dogs everyone :)

yeah, they are part of the family really aren't they, i would be so devo'd if somethin happened to them :cry: mad innit, they're animals, but like your kids too lol xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I love animals. After our loss i feel like i would like a new pet to care for but DH doesnt want another pet yet. But the need to care for something is overwhelming.

Hilslo - well done at your meal. It is difficult seeing people especially who are expecting. Your friend who had IVF, it just shows what people have to go through. Since ttc i have learnt of many people having problems and realise we are not alone. I hope u get another bfp soon and can rejoin your friend on her journey.
Xxx


----------



## c.m.c

twinmummy06- your dogs are sooo big but theyre lovely... i think its great having 2 dogs as they keep each other company


sarahkr- those wee pups are super cute- makes me doggy broody lol


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> twinmummy06- your dogs are sooo big but theyre lovely... i think its great having 2 dogs as they keep each other company
> 
> 
> sarahkr- those wee pups are super cute- makes me doggy broody lol

:hugs:ahh they were, i sold them and really wanted too keep one, but 2 dogs are enough :winkwink: gutted i didnt now as i had gizmo, the dad snipped :( but it was for the best xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

aww i know what you mean 2 is defo enough

I had two dogs milo and bailey and wee bailey got knocked down on the road last year so i didnt want to get another male as a companion just in case they fought so we got Milo snipped and bought a wee bitch Tipsy..... now I would love to breed from milo but as you say its defo for the best


----------



## Nina83

xxDreamxx,


> Have you girls used ovulation predictors before? I don't always ovulate but who knows what my body will do have the MC. Or should I use those and temp? I have a proper thermometer so could do that. Are there apps for FF or other temping websites?

I looked into the fertility monitor, but have the same problem as you. Only ebay, and then getting more strips would be a big hassle.
I use both clearblue smiley and cheapo dip strips. I use the dipies until I start getting a semi line, then start using the digital. I found that I never really got a true positive with the strips, so I'd rather the smiley.
I also temp and chart, on both fertility friend and countdown to pregnancy. The graphics over at FF are kind of hard on me (plus I'm a graphic designer so it really bugs me!) FF is also hard for me to figure out. Countdown feels more friendlier and much easier to use.


----------



## Nina83

MrsBroodyPant,


> I took one this morning and got a blank circle.

Boo for empty circles! I also took one today and got the blank. Here's to tomorrow being happy!
I heard about the flashy smiles, (we don't have them here) but I'd prefer the regular as well. It sounds like it's pretty much the same as a semi dark line, just digital.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Went to bed teary and a little bitter last night. I just feel like a week and a half ago, I had happiness and was looking forward to a prospective goal.... I was 4 weeks off being half way through the pregnancy and my thoughts were very much centred around the baby.

Now I am back several steps and need to wait and thinking about the goal makes me cry and anxious. I am determined too though and I am looking to the future but yeah last night I was very much aware of the amazing gift I had which I now no longer have :(

I guess it's to be expected. Do you girls still have days like that?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Definately. I feel exactly the same and have moment like that each day. I was actually 16 weeks pregnant but the baby only measured 14 weeks so i should of been 20 weeks now and be going for my scan. We have all lost such precious gifts. I dont think anyone who hasnt experienced this can possibly understand. Its the hardest thing ever but we are all doing well to get through it, think positive and look to the future.

Ive just cried tonight. Did anyone in uk watch british soap awards? One winner mentioned his wifes baby bump in his award acceptance speech and i started crying. It hurts so bad. 

We are strong ladies and will make perfect mummies xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

I guess with me, I also have the added worry of my age hanging over my head. My GP did say "You are only 38" which made me feel better but still, as soon as you are over 35 it's like you are a dinosaur.

Mrsbroodypant - the song "Small Bump" by Ed Sheeran gets me bawling that or adverts for huggies or johnsons


----------



## sarahkr

mornin ladies, yeah things do remind you of it, i had a good cry to bloody adele "rolling in the deep"... it was the part when she says "we almost had it all" and "you had my heart instead of your hand" grrrr.... need to get negative out... fill with positive, soooo, hows everyones cycles? i'm cd8... still low on the monitor :( had really bad af cramps yesterday, i dont know what my body wants? i had bad cramps with ov... does anyone else cramp?? or is it just weirdo me? xxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi hope you don't mind me joining in , my edd was the 16th of July . I mc on Christmas Eve at 13 weeks . Even after 5 months I still get THOSE hours of feeling physical pain about the loss of my little soul. Yesterday it was triggered by being in ikea , walking through the nursery section ( its one way system, no avoiding it ) and seeing all happy glowing mummies with bumps :( Im guessing they were all where I should be !! 7 months and planning the nursery :( bang I was in theplaceof would have, should have. Couldn't shake it for hours . Eventually had to go grocery shopping just to escape my own thoughts ! 

I'm so with you guys looking for BFP before October , BFP before July would also be accepted lol......


----------



## ece77

I am a cat-person so to say, but I love all the doggies! They are so cute..

Susan - Good luck for today! Hope it goes as smoothly as possible. If not, just be sure that it will get easier day by day. And regarding "days like that", I definitely have them. Generally it's so out of the blue, I don't see them coming! I'm afraid we will always have them, even after we have our rainbows; around due dates and such. But we'll get to know how to pull ourselves together after a decent amount of time passes.

hilslo - Sorry you had such a difficult time. I met with friends (+their children) yesterday. The good thing was they didn't know about the pregnancy or the loss of it, so it was easier managing myself. Hope you're feeling better already.

cmc & Left wonderin - A sad welcome to both of you! I feel so sorry seeing our little group getting bigger. But we'll give each other hope and comfort and will be seeing BFP's soon enough!

sarah - I never had pains or cramps or anything as such around ovulation. At least not strong enough for me to realize them anyway. I think I am a couple days until ovulation so I'm trying to decipher the littlest twinges in that area. But felt nothing solid so far!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hello,

Welcome left wonderin. Very sorry for your loss. I hope u get your bfp soon, as close to July as possible.

AFM its been 4 weeks since my loss and ive gone 2 whole weeks without any bleeding or spotting. So does that mean that next time i bleed it will be classed as AF and not the loss? Ive got sore nipples but dont have a clue whats going on. 

Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

yeah good question... is this classed as a cycle? or not? i'm so confused:( xxxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

sarahkr said:


> mornin ladies, yeah things do remind you of it, i had a good cry to bloody adele "rolling in the deep"... it was the part when she says "we almost had it all" and "you had my heart instead of your hand" grrrr.... need to get negative out... fill with positive, soooo, hows everyones cycles? i'm cd8... still low on the monitor :( had really bad af cramps yesterday, i dont know what my body wants? i had bad cramps with ov... does anyone else cramp?? or is it just weirdo me? xxxxxxx

When I had my IUI in Feb, they played that as they inseminated me so "Rolling in the Deep" was very much the song my baby was conceived to.


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hello,
> 
> Welcome left wonderin. Very sorry for your loss. I hope u get your bfp soon, as close to July as possible.
> 
> AFM its been 4 weeks since my loss and ive gone 2 whole weeks without any bleeding or spotting. So does that mean that next time i bleed it will be classed as AF and not the loss? Ive got sore nipples but dont have a clue whats going on.
> 
> Xxx

I think it does mean that your next bleed is classified as a period and will be the start of a new cycle. That's what I am counting on for myself.


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> mornin ladies, yeah things do remind you of it, i had a good cry to bloody adele "rolling in the deep"... it was the part when she says "we almost had it all" and "you had my heart instead of your hand" grrrr.... need to get negative out... fill with positive, soooo, hows everyones cycles? i'm cd8... still low on the monitor :( had really bad af cramps yesterday, i dont know what my body wants? i had bad cramps with ov... does anyone else cramp?? or is it just weirdo me? xxxxxxx
> 
> When I had my IUI in Feb, they played that as they inseminated me so "Rolling in the Deep" was very much the song my baby was conceived to.Click to expand...

:hugs:omg, so sorry hun, me and my big mouth xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

sarahkr said:


> xxDreamxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> mornin ladies, yeah things do remind you of it, i had a good cry to bloody adele "rolling in the deep"... it was the part when she says "we almost had it all" and "you had my heart instead of your hand" grrrr.... need to get negative out... fill with positive, soooo, hows everyones cycles? i'm cd8... still low on the monitor :( had really bad af cramps yesterday, i dont know what my body wants? i had bad cramps with ov... does anyone else cramp?? or is it just weirdo me? xxxxxxx
> 
> When I had my IUI in Feb, they played that as they inseminated me so "Rolling in the Deep" was very much the song my baby was conceived to.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:omg, so sorry hun, me and my big mouth xxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Actually I laughed about the song when I was telling hubby afterwards. I was jacked up on valium. I was thinking they were very much rolling in the deep trying to get the catheter thing positioned right at my Fallopian tube :)


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxDreamxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> mornin ladies, yeah things do remind you of it, i had a good cry to bloody adele "rolling in the deep"... it was the part when she says "we almost had it all" and "you had my heart instead of your hand" grrrr.... need to get negative out... fill with positive, soooo, hows everyones cycles? i'm cd8... still low on the monitor :( had really bad af cramps yesterday, i dont know what my body wants? i had bad cramps with ov... does anyone else cramp?? or is it just weirdo me? xxxxxxx
> 
> When I had my IUI in Feb, they played that as they inseminated me so "Rolling in the Deep" was very much the song my baby was conceived to.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:omg, so sorry hun, me and my big mouth xxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I laughed about the song when I was telling hubby afterwards. I was jacked up on valium. I was thinking they were very much rolling in the deep trying to get the catheter thing positioned right at my Fallopian tube :)Click to expand...

:haha:jacked up on vallium :haha: yeah, suppose thats one way of lookin at the song, rollin in your fallopian tube :haha: think thats the new name for that song now :haha: xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nina83

sarahkr,


> i had bad cramps with ov... does anyone else cramp?? or is it just weirdo me? xxxxxxx

I'm right around O and I've been getting these dull aches all day. I usually had very light O pain, and mostly felt it during BD.

I consider after the first AF a new cycle. The first cycle would just be... after MC before AF?


----------



## lune_miel

I, too, am waiting for first AF to TTC again. I've got my Clomid waiting to go. But my BBT this AM was still low so not O'd yet which means at least another 2+ weeks until AF. I am worried that this will be an anovulatory cycle which means I could wait 2+ months or get provera to bring on a period. But since I also stopped bleeding about 2 weeks ago, I have to be patient to give my body time to gear up to O, could happen between cd18-26. :coffee:


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> sarahkr,
> 
> 
> i had bad cramps with ov... does anyone else cramp?? or is it just weirdo me? xxxxxxx
> 
> I'm right around O and I've been getting these dull aches all day. I usually had very light O pain, and mostly felt it during BD.
> 
> I consider after the first AF a new cycle. The first cycle would just be... after MC before AF?Click to expand...

ahhh so its not me, as i didnt have a propper bleed... the dr did an internal and was baffled, my cervix was high and closed, but old blood...:shrug: its not moved from up there? monitor is reading low, absolutely no line on the opk, due to ov around the 24th, but is this a cycle??? i set the monitor to day 1 on the 13th, thats when i had the internal, i passed "something" on the tuesday, but my cervix has not changed from high and closed...:wacko: my boobs are getting really veiny... argghhh god what is wrong with me :cry: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs: oh now my cm is really thick white.. almost like yukki 2cm thick??? is all this normal??? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

> ahhh so its not me, as i didnt have a propper bleed.

Wait... I think I missed something, why didn't you have a proper bleed?
You can ovulate "between MC and AF", I'm not sure I did though. 
You're still pretty early, I'm sure you'll O soon.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I know u 'can' ovulate between mc and af as people on these forums have got pregnant again before af. But i dont think i will ovulate and many may not.

Xxx


----------



## hilslo

I'm waiting for AF too. Had my op 4.5 weeks ago and no bleeding yet (only some spotting for 10 days. I don't really understand how it works but I'm not expecting to ovulate before AF comes. Doesn't stop me from doing the odd OPK though! :winkwink:

I've lost track a little - is anyone in their TWW? My cycle is so boring - I need the excitement of stalking someone's chart and/or symptoms to get that "oohh maybe.." feeling lol!

Susan - how was your first day back at work? I hope it wasn't too tough. x

Welcome LeftWonderin - I hope our board brings you some :dust:in getting that July (or failing that October) BFP!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi all,

Wasn't too bad going back - was a bit teary but the first client who rang was an arse, so brought me back to earth with a bang. I don't like working there and am considering resigning when we go through more treatment but for now, I am there. 

I hope everyone waiting gets there AF soon - it's been 11 days since the induction and yesterday I had no bleeding or spotting. I really hope that's it now and my body prepares for AF.


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> ahhh so its not me, as i didnt have a propper bleed.
> 
> Wait... I think I missed something, why didn't you have a proper bleed?
> You can ovulate "between MC and AF", I'm not sure I did though.
> You're still pretty early, I'm sure you'll O soon.Click to expand...

:shrug:no, i was two days late... woke on the monay 13th... in agony, it was just fluid, went for an internal.. he was baffled, i passed something on the tuesday, had to walk back, another dr looked at it, he was a bit baffled too, i said what is it? he just said well its possible conception, now i examined that, and it looked like an open sack.. :shrug: he just looked in the container... no, i haven't had a propper bleed, its been slight and brown, now stopped, well i stopped using tampons on friday (sorry tmi) :blush: now i dunno whats going on with the monitor, its takin the piss out of me, its low, but i've never seen a darker line saying NO... its like its laughin at me, :wacko: so am i to class this as a cycle? i'm due to ov around the 24th??? af due 9th??? whats up with me now???? :shrug::cry:xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hello,

I got another neg opk this morning. I dont expect a smiley face but enjoyed taking it. 

Sarah- id go back to the docs for more info if u can. Seems strange that u didnt bleed. 

Susan - well done with your first day at work x
I hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got another neg opk this morning. I dont expect a smiley face but enjoyed taking it.
> 
> Sarah- id go back to the docs for more info if u can. Seems strange that u didnt bleed.
> 
> Susan - well done with your first day at work x
> I hope everyone is ok xxx

:wacko:funny you should sat that hun, hospital just rang, gotta go at 1.30 for an ultrasound????? friggin hell, whats up now???? what do you think it is??? cysts????? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I dont know what it could be. Try not to worry. Good luck with US xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I dont know what it could be. Try not to worry. Good luck with US xxx

:wacko:no cysts, no fibroids... everythin looks normal... except me... i just puked everywhere???? xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im glad there are no cysts etc... sorry u were sick. Hope u are ok xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Im glad there are no cysts etc... sorry u were sick. Hope u are ok xxx

thanks, i know there is still something wrong... i'm seeing my gp tomoz, i might ask to be referred? what do you think? xxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

I got a smiley face this morning!
We didn't DTD yesterday but this morning. Now I'm slightly confused as when to DTD again. This evening? Tomorrow morning again?
I'm also very nauseated, this happened last time as well.
I'm trying to send good thoughts through reiki, the whole day with my hand on my lower stomach. I hope that's where things are :wacko:
Before I lost the baby, almost every night when in bed before sleep I used to put my hand there and say goodnight, send good thoughts and say how much we loved him/her and how much we're waiting for their arrival. 
Last time I started getting bloated around 6dpo. I told myself I would try not to obsess, but seriously...
This is a day where I actually feel positive, that this may be the month.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina - congrats on smiley! Id dtd tonight unless morning is more convenient for u. Good luck with catchinh the egg! 

Sarah - just see what your gp says tomorrow hun. How u feeling now? 

Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Nina - congrats on smiley! Id dtd tonight unless morning is more convenient for u. Good luck with catchinh the egg!
> 
> Sarah - just see what your gp says tomorrow hun. How u feeling now?
> 
> Xxx

:hugs:thanks hun, it seems like my body still feels pregnant... negative tests, nothing on the opks... just feel sick, that was just a general pelvic scan, who do i need to see, a gynea? i'm so worried, been cramping again today... but with sickness... my cm is watery/creamy now???? lots of it????? :cry: what wrong with me??? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ive got quite creamy cm today too. Is creamy supposed to be before watery prior to ovulation? 
Xxx


----------



## ece77

Nina - Congrats on your smiley! Hope you catch the eggie :)

Sarah - Hope you get some answers soon. Did they check for your blood HCG level?

Susan - As annoying as it is, that a.hole seems to help you pass your first day :)

Hilslo - Still no O? I was so sure you'd follow my pattern!?

MrsBroodyPant - I enjoy taking OPKs too. They somehow make me feel like I'm doing something.

AFM - I am doing OPKs for 3-4 days and it's so confusing. They were darker at the beginning and I thought O was coming. But today it was actually much lighter. Yet there hasn't been a temp rise. The first ones were with SMU, but today I had it around 5 pm. Maybe that was the reason?! I read on another forum that LH may sink just before the surge sometimes. As I said it's just sooo confusing. At what time do you generally do OPKs?


----------



## cntrygrl

MrsBroody-- So sorry to hear of your loss. I know we were on a couple of other pages together.

Also a :hugs: to all the other ladies here as well.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

thanks cntrygrl, I remember u, sorry for your loss. Good luck with clomid round 4 xxx

ece77 - I hope u get a positive opk soon!

xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Ive got quite creamy cm today too. Is creamy supposed to be before watery prior to ovulation?
> Xxx

Hi broody:) I always get creamy cm before watery then EW for about 2 days . Hope it helps :)


----------



## lune_miel

I don't think any of us are the TWW yet?? I thinking waiting to wait is even worse! More like the FWW (four to forever week wait).

Nina- Just :sex: for the next couple of days! At least one of us is on her way!


----------



## sarahkr

mornin ladies, no they didnt do any blood, i'm seeing the dr today, any advice on what tests he could do, to help? :( still low on the monitor... that means lack of estrogen :( 
here tou go mrsbroodypants.. save this to your toolbar :) https://www.babymed.com/fertility-awareness/how-check-cervical-mucus-fertility-12-steps xxxxxx


----------



## ticklemonster

Morning girls, hope everyone is ok. I was just wondering how long it takes for hcg levels to go back to 0? I was told to do pregnancy test this week, done one this morning and still showing positive? I have a blood test in another 2 weeks to check my levels that way! Is it true your witch won't show if hcg still in your system? Xx I just want to start trying again :-(


----------



## ece77

ticklemonster said:


> Morning girls, hope everyone is ok. I was just wondering how long it takes for hcg levels to go back to 0? I was told to do pregnancy test this week, done one this morning and still showing positive? I have a blood test in another 2 weeks to check my levels that way! Is it true your witch won't show if hcg still in your system? Xx I just want to start trying again :-(

It is just so much different for every woman ticklemonster. How far along you were in your pregnancy seems to be an important issue when it comes to hcg drop. But even that is not the sole determinant. It is kind of a wait-and-see game unfortunately :(

They generally say 4-6 weeks for first AF. And it seems you can ovulate when hcg is below 100 (or some say 30). 

For me I ovulated just after I hit 21! And AF came two weeks later, at 9 weeks post d&c. But I had a partial molar pregnancy that accounted for the wait.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

hello ladies,

Sarah, thank u for the link. it is very helpful. good luck with your docs apointment today. let us know how it goes.

Lune_miel i totally agree the forever week wait lol.

Ticklemonster, i want to try again too. I don't know how long we will have to wait but we can all wait together at least. I hope your hcg levels come down soon.

AFM - my temp went up this morning but i know i cant of ovulated as my opk was neg yesterday. I think its just another random spike like i had last week. my body is just confused lol.

xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> Sarah, thank u for the link. it is very helpful. good luck with your docs apointment today. let us know how it goes.
> 
> Lune_miel i totally agree the forever week wait lol.
> 
> Ticklemonster, i want to try again too. I don't know how long we will have to wait but we can all wait together at least. I hope your hcg levels come down soon.
> 
> AFM - my temp went up this morning but i know i cant of ovulated as my opk was neg yesterday. I think its just another random spike like i had last week. my body is just confused lol.
> 
> xxx

its no probs hun, been doing opk's as i'm due tue ov soon, there is nothing on them? not even a faded line??? is this normal??? last month i was low on the monitor, then bang, agony, did a smiley, got a smile.. then next day, monitor was peak :wacko: my body is so friggin weird xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Maybe that will happen again this time hun. Keep positive xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Maybe that will happen again this time hun. Keep positive xxx

:hugs:tryin to... my body is more confused than me i think :wacko: so when it makes its mind up, i wish it would let me know, 
do you take epo hun? its good to take to help the lining of your womb and also helps with the cm, once you've ovulated, stop taking it, so when af starts, take it from then up till ovulation xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi all,

Well bleeding stopped for 24 hours and then started again and is now old brown blood so fingers crossed it will be over soon.

I bought CB digital smiley OPKs today - gees they're not cheap! I can't get strips for my monitor and they'd take too long from ebay as they would need to come from the US or UK so hopefully these work and I actually ovulate in my next cycle without injections. 

I have decided to resign from my job - I hate it there and it's been way too stressful. We can afford (just) to live off one wage and we have fertility treatment money saved. I may look for something part time or casual. It's a scary step though.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sarah - i have bought epo in the past but found it hard to swallow. I had an US in the past that showed my lining gets nice and thick and my cm is usually ok anyway, we use a bit of conceive plus sometimes just to help the swimmers along . Hopefully our bodies will figure themselves out soon. xxx

Susan - A big step leaving your job but if its stressful and u dont like it then it will be for the best. I wouldnt want to do a job i didnt like as u spend so much of your life at work, its just not worth it. I hope your bleeding stops soon. Smiley opks are great! Expensive but worth the money as u get a clear answer and no guessing daft lines ha ha xxx


----------



## sarahkr

when i went yesterday, she said the lining of your womb is nice and thin??? what does that mean??? but everything looked fine???? so its nothin like endo or anything?? i hope she's sent her report to the drs, seein him in 1/2 an hr xxxxx


----------



## Nina83

Ticklemonster,


> Morning girls, hope everyone is ok. I was just wondering how long it takes for hcg levels to go back to 0? I was told to do pregnancy test this week, done one this morning and still showing positive? I have a blood test in another 2 weeks to check my levels that way! Is it true your witch won't show if hcg still in your system? Xx I just want to start trying again

Everyone is different :( It stinks that there are no solid answers. My levels came down after 2 weeks, and AF came the week after. 
I think you can ovulate with HCG still in your system, but when it's fairly low. AF, I think doesn't come until you're below 5.
You'll be there soon, I'm sure of it! <3


----------



## Nina83

xxDreamxx, 
What a change! It is scary but it's the best thing to do if you're unhappy there.

The smilies are expensive here too, so I also use the dip strips until I get more of a solid line, then the CB. I like them too because you can use them with FMU :)


----------



## sarahkr

ok, so been to docs, no cysts, no fibroids and lining of womb is fine, considering where i am in my cycle... well the cheap opks are gettin a little darker, but not enough to use a smiley, i'm due to ov any day now... so i might bring out the smiley tomoz... see what the monitor says, if its still bloody low, i'm gonna kick it across the bedroom lol, nah not really, i suppose i cant expect normal.. already :(xxxxx 
nina where do you get your smileys from hun? xxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I hope we all ovulate soon xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I hope we all ovulate soon xxx

Me too :) it is great to know that your trying again and its such a hopeful time :) that is until the last week of the Tww and I go bonkers !!!


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I hope we all ovulate soon xxx

:hugs:yep me too hun xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

sarahkr,
I get my smilies from the local pharmacy.
They cost about $50 for a pack of 7. but every now and then there's a coupon on them. I only use 3 a cycle, so I don't mind the cost. The dip strips are about $18 for 20, I go through those like candy.
I'd start using them tomorrow- you never know when you're surge will be!


----------



## Nina83

MrsBroodyPant, 
It seems like everyone here is pretty much around the same time in their cycle, it's exciting!
Those BFP are going to start rolling in, I can just feel it!
:dust:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Will be exciting when we are all in the tww together. I will be so pleased when one of us gets the first bfp! 
I think it will take a while for me as i need to start a new cycle with clomid
Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Nina83 said:


> MrsBroodyPant,
> It seems like everyone here is pretty much around the same time in their cycle, it's exciting!
> Those BFP are going to start rolling in, I can just feel it!
> :dust:

I'm with you Nina , this will be one darn lucky thread :) I feel it in my waters :)) roll on the string of BFP !!!!!!!!! Exciting times ahead and plenty of stalking lol........


----------



## xxDreamxx

Off to the GP to get some blood results incl thrombophilia screen - wish me luck. My anxiety and panic attacks are rampant this morning and I just want to hide


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> sarahkr,
> I get my smilies from the local pharmacy.
> They cost about $50 for a pack of 7. but every now and then there's a coupon on them. I only use 3 a cycle, so I don't mind the cost. The dip strips are about $18 for 20, I go through those like candy.
> I'd start using them tomorrow- you never know when you're surge will be!

:wacko:jesus hun, dont you get ebay??? i get all mine off there £10.95 fpp?? then use the cheap opk's, 50 for around £8.00, i'm like you, i'll probably use 3 today, then use the smiley tonight, as it was cd11 i got my smile and cd12 my peak on the monitor.. it aint bloody cheap this ttc lark xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> Off to the GP to get some blood results incl thrombophilia screen - wish me luck. My anxiety and panic attacks are rampant this morning and I just want to hide

:hugs:ohh good luck hun, we're all thinkin of you xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ece77

It really seems we are more or less around the same phase in our cycles. We'll be waiting for 2 more cycles until we start TTC again. But I'm so excited to see those BFPs coming from all of you!

Sarah - Good luck with the GP today. Try not to panick!

Nina - Those tests are really $$ aren't they? We can't order health-related stuff from Ebay in Turkey :growlmad:. And I have to pay more or less the same price as you for the OPKs. But strangely I can't seem to find any strips in here. They are all in casette form (IDK if they are called as such in English).

Well I had a temp spike this morning but without a +OPK. But I was having a bad dream just before waking up (actually I woke up crying). Do you think it could have caused my temp to rise? Otherwise, I have no explanation for non-existent +OPK. I wonder if my temp will stay high or not?!


----------



## sarahkr

ece i went to the docs yesterday, everthing seems fine... thanks hun, so i dont have a clue to all the pains.. they dont either lol, oh so your in turkey? how cool, are you turkish, or just moved there? xxxxxx


----------



## ece77

Sarah - Glad your check-up was ok. I guess our bodies are trying to tell us things but neither us nor medicine at this point can figure out what!

And I am Turkish in fact :)


----------



## sarahkr

ece77 said:


> Sarah - Glad your check-up was ok. I guess our bodies are trying to tell us things but neither us nor medicine at this point can figure out what!
> 
> And I am Turkish in fact :)

:hugs:yep your right and i sure as shit no more about my body than they do... i knew something was wrong since ov... 12 af pains aint normal, even when af comes, i only have one day of pain, thats the day she comes and a pain killer will kick that... so, i wish they would stop telling me, about my body!! 
:happydance:thats ace, we want to go on holiday in july, been lookin on the internet and turkey looks like where we will be going, i've been twice to olu deniz, i love turkey, but oh aint been... whats the weather like hun? we will be lookin at about 12th july?? xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

My friend is holidaying in Turkey this week. I have never been. Must be nice to live somewhere warm.

Ece77 - i had the same as u, a temp spike with a negative opk. My temp is lower again today. Thats two strange spikes ive had now a week apart and still no ovulation.

Susan i hope your appointment went well. 

Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> My friend is holidaying in Turkey this week. I have never been. Must be nice to live somewhere warm.
> 
> Ece77 - i had the same as u, a temp spike with a negative opk. My temp is lower again today. Thats two strange spikes ive had now a week apart and still no ovulation.
> 
> Susan i hope your appointment went well.
> 
> Xxx

:thumbup:yeah wouldn't it? i hate this country, i dunno what your weathers like but its terrible here :growlmad: i've got a driving lesson at 1pm :wacko: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

It's sunny here now but was hail stoneing earlier! UK weather is crazy!
Enjoy your driving lesson.....xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> It's sunny here now but was hail stoneing earlier! UK weather is crazy!
> Enjoy your driving lesson.....xxx

:haha:i hate driving... give me a horse ANY DAY xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

if u want a horse.....just buy a Tesco burger lol. xxx


----------



## ece77

Well, it's not always sunny in here, at least not in Istanbul where I live. But I must admit the past few days were quite warm, around 30 degrees (celcius). So we're basically in summer clothes. However, Istanbul is quite a case, you never know what will come next. As far as I know, it may be raining tomorrow morning :)

Sarah - Around 12th July, anywhere would be quite nice weather. What kind of holiday do you want? Lot of partying or just relaxing? I'd suggest Bodrum, Cesme or Alacati for the first. Antalya would be fun too but maybe too hot at that time. If you want a quiet getaway, I'd think of Ayvalik, Selimiye (Marmaris), Dalyan or Datca. You may look them up on the internet. I'm sure there are tons of information.

By the way I hate cars too! But I'm also afraid of horses. I guess that leaves me with bicycles :) But it's almost impossible to ride a bicycle in here, because of the traffic!!!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Well, haemoglobin was a little low, iron and glucose ok, thrombophilia screen was ok except I have ankylosing spondylitis - go on.... Google it. It won't effect any pregnancy. It is an auto immune disease though. I think although they found I have the gene though, doesn't mean I am affected. I don't really have any pain or anything.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ive googled it Susan. Im glad it is not affecting u. u got a lot of info today. its good that your doctor is keeping an eye on u xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

This was just a screen I asked the GP to run for me, I find out the results from the ob's tests when I see her on 3rd July.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Its 5 weeks today until i am seen by anyone. I hope i manage to start a new cycle by then. Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:



> if u want a horse.....just buy a Tesco burger lol. xxx

:haha:i doubt it would be any fun riding one of them lmao xxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

ece77 said:


> Well, it's not always sunny in here, at least not in Istanbul where I live. But I must admit the past few days were quite warm, around 30 degrees (celcius). So we're basically in summer clothes. However, Istanbul is quite a case, you never know what will come next. As far as I know, it may be raining tomorrow morning :)
> 
> Sarah - Around 12th July, anywhere would be quite nice weather. What kind of holiday do you want? Lot of partying or just relaxing? I'd suggest Bodrum, Cesme or Alacati for the first. Antalya would be fun too but maybe too hot at that time. If you want a quiet getaway, I'd think of Ayvalik, Selimiye (Marmaris), Dalyan or Datca. You may look them up on the internet. I'm sure there are tons of information.
> 
> By the way I hate cars too! But I'm also afraid of horses. I guess that leaves me with bicycles :) But it's almost impossible to ride a bicycle in here, because of the traffic!!!

:hugs:yeah head space for me and oh, quiet, but things to do.. if you know what i mean :shrug: loads of bodrum have come up, will probably be there, ahh thanks hun xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

god, why do drs take so long to analyze things??? its pathetic... especially when you need to know there and then... glad your ok tho xxdreamxx xxxxxxx


----------



## Nina83

sarahkr,
I do have ebay! It just takes forever for them to get here, and Murphy tells me that I invest in a bunch on ebay, I won't need them... :)


----------



## hilslo

Sometimes I consider buying hundreds of OPKs in case Murphy's law rules and I won't need them anymore due to a BFP! :winkwink:

Susan, your test results sound good - nothing to be worried about. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the next ones! 

I'm still waiting for AF. I thought it was going to come as I had one day of spotting (brown nearly black - yuck!) then absolutely nothing. We're going away for a few days on Saturday so not sure whether to wish it away for a bit longer! So for now I'll just be cheering from the sidelines for all those OPKs and BFPs!

I've had a tough day. I got a phone call from the hospital whilst I was at work. I thought it was going to be the consultant booking in my appointment but it was the morgue. On my way down to surgery they had asked what we would like to do with the baby and we had asked for it to be cremated but that we didn't want to know the day as I thought it would be too upsetting to have another sad anniversary to roll around every year. Well they phoned today to say that they had given me the wrong form and that I shouldn't have had the option to cremate, only burial so would I give my consent for it to be buried. I was astounded (and very upset) I can't believe they still have the baby after a month. It's like I've had to lose it all over again. I burst into floods of tears and had to esape for a couple of hours.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww Hilslo im very sorry u have been upset. Im surprised they still have the baby too but i know they usually wait until they have a lot and cremate them at the same time. Do u know where your baby will be buried? Is it a place u can go visit? My baby was cremated and like u i didnt want to know when as it is too upsetting. I would of liked her ashes but she was too small to get ashes i was told. Its such a heartbreaking thing. I hope u are ok hun
Xxx


----------



## Butterfli11

I'm new to the form..can someone please fill me in on the acronyms of AF and BFP? And any other ones I should know. Thank you!


----------



## Nina83

Hi Hun, I'm sorry for your loss <3
I hate to welcome you here, but don't worry, everyone here is so amazing, it's such a supportive place to be, and I'm glad you found your way here.

I think these are most of the important acronyms...
AF- aunt flo
BPF- Big fat positive!
BFN- big fat negative
HPT- home pregnancy test
OPK- ovulation prediction kit
BD/DTD- baby dance/do the deed


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> sarahkr,
> I do have ebay! It just takes forever for them to get here, and Murphy tells me that I invest in a bunch on ebay, I won't need them... :)

:haha:my oh is like that, i suppose i just think the worse and think about next cycle :shrug: well cd12-low on the monitor... i had what i thought, really bad ovulation cramps last night, i'm sure i ovulated :shrug: i did an opk yesterday and i'm sure it was positive.. bad cramping like ovulation last night, did a smiley, nothing.... is it possible to miss your lh? xxxxx cervix is nice and high and open.. cm is clear???? xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Butterfli11 said:


> I'm new to the form..can someone please fill me in on the acronyms of AF and BFP? And any other ones I should know. Thank you!

:hi:
oh=other half
cm=cervical mucus
cp=cervical position

sorry your here too hun xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Now girls your forgetting the new one ...... BSB ....... BIG SORE BOOBIES LOL ....


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh and importantly 
Poas - peeing on a stick ( we do a lot of that round here ! ) 
Opk - ovulation prediction kit


----------



## ece77

hilslo - I'm sorry you had to go such a though day. I'd sure break down in tears too :(

butterfli - A sad welcome to you! Below is a good link covering most of the acronyms used in these forums. I had a hard time trying to understand what everything meant in the beginning.

Common Acronyms

AFM - When I entered my temp this morning, FF marked O as 21st May, and now I'm apparently at 3 DPO! WTF?! I don't think it is possible. There was no +OPK, almost no CM, and I had a 36.2 after that, which is usually my pre-O temp. And it makes my follicular phase just 8 days, which is not so good news. 

But I've read that FF can change O day couple of times during your cycle, so I'll see in a couple of days what's going on I hope!


----------



## sarahkr

:haha:what about BVB=big veiny boobs :haha:
oh i'm so happy, i thought i'd share this with you, i'm sure i ov'd last night, but this is what i got just now, dont know if you can make the chep opk out? thats how unreliable they are :growlmad: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

That's definitely a smiley face lol....... Ya better get busy lol.....


----------



## sarahkr

Left wonderin said:


> That's definitely a smiley face lol....... Ya better get busy lol.....

now, looking at the opk, i would say that was a neg??? i'm sure i ov'ed last night, we've been doing the bd for 3 days, i dont know if you can see the opk? but that second line is faded :growlmad: see, i'm on the monitor too, thats reading low :wacko: so wtf is going on??? those cheap opks are way confusing xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Oops all I saw first time was the smiley face! Didn't even see the other test which is a definite - does low mean not fertile on the cbfm ? No harm in getting another bd or two in to cover all your bases :) do you temp ?


----------



## sarahkr

Left wonderin said:


> Oops all I saw first time was the smiley face! Didn't even see the other test which is a definite - does low mean not fertile on the cbfm ? No harm in getting another bd or two in to cover all your bases :) do you temp ?

yeah low, means not enough estrogen... high means an increase and peak is obviously lh... no i dont temp, i've got the kit, but i thought being on the bloody monitor would be more accurate, but apparently not!!! i'd say that opk, was negative... would you? i only used the smiley cos i'm cramping!!! xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Yep it doesn't look quite there yet . I cramp a day or two before I o/v . I temp just to see exactly when I o/v . Have. You used Fertility Friend ? I find it great and cheap lol......


----------



## sarahkr

Left wonderin said:


> Yep it doesn't look quite there yet . I cramp a day or two before I o/v . I temp just to see exactly when I o/v . Have. You used Fertility Friend ? I find it great and cheap lol......

now, i did one yesterday, got a positive opk... but no smiley, empty smile, i was cramping really bad last night, i'm sure i ov'd then.. but no smile, and low on the monitor... just goes to show really, that my body has been giving more signals than any opk, monitor etc... :wacko:
no, whats fertility friend hun? xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nina83

sarahkr,

I just saw your smiley! OV pains doesn't mean that you're ovulating RIGHT NOW. It's really interesting actually. 
My dip strips look the same as yours, I should take a picture for comparison, I never got a positive with them. They just help me know when it's going to happen.
I'm also really trying to listen to my body. Monday, I KNEW. I couldn't sleep all night because I was so excited about getting a smiley (you'd think it was a BFP HPT).
I think I'm getting better at it as well, or maybe it's just the maternal instincts starting to kick in. That's how I knew I was pregnant last time, and how I knew I had lost it. 

Fertility Friend is great for tracking your temps and symptoms. Here's a link-
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/
You can use the free version or get a cheap subscription. It's great because you can freeze it when you get pregnant :)
I highly recommend temping, once your temps go up, it means you've already ovulated. After a few cycles you can see a pattern, it helps to understand what's going on.

Left wonderin, 
FF determines O by a rise in temps, even if there was no positive OPK? This is my first paid cycle, so I guess tomorrow I'll be getting crosshairs and whatnot.

I think I blabber way too much! :)
Congrats on your smiley!!!


----------



## Nina83

Left wonderin, 
How on earth did I forget POAS! It's all I ever do!


----------



## sarahkr

:hugs:thanks nina, i'm on countdown to pregnancy, so i noted every sign and symptom from last cycle, see the same happened last cycle, i had cramps.. like really bad, got a smiley before the monitor, which was the next day :shrug: now what i'm worried about is when i had my scan, mt uterus wall was 4.6mm thick, i've read that epo helps???? :shrug: i'm taking it now, but they to stop when you ovulate??? it could have been the fact that my lining was thin that i m/c??? they just don't know, and neither do i? do you think i should carry on with the epo? to help my uterus? xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nina83

I don't know about epo, I'm sorry :(
I didn't have a check up yet, and would rather have had one before O to find out if my lining is thick enough, or looking good. 
My acupuncturist asked if I had checked out my lining _while_ pregnant, and no, I didn't, but will definitely ask next pregnancy.
Countdown to pregnancy is basically the same thing, but with better graphics, LOL! I'm on both.
Did you have the scan before O? If you have a next cycle (hope you don't!) try to get a scan a few days before the suspected O date so they can measure everything up and see if you're about to ovulate. It might help to figure out whats going on.
I'm sorry I can't help :hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lots is happening in here ladies! Im been sleeping in bed too long and missing out lol.

Welcome to the new member!
My BSB are more like LFP (little flat pancakes) at the moment ha ha! Well done ece77 with finding the link!

Congrats on a smiley face Sarah. Id trust it as it shows u may ovulate inwith the next two days but it cant predict that u definately will. Ive had smileys in the past and then no temp rise where my body geared up to ovulate but didnt. A thin lining could be a cause if mc (i think) but it would have to be quite thin. Does countdown to pregnancy let u put in temps? Thats the only way to know u ovulated and once your temp goes up stop taking the epo. Good luck.

AFM my temp was high this morning so its pattern is up and down from pre-o to post-o temps! Crazy body! Im hoping i just randomly get AF as that would be the most ideal situation so i can start clomid.
Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

its ok hun, epo helps with your cm and to thicken the lining of your womb, plus exercise lol, i had the scan done on tuesday, everything was normal and the lining was the right thickness due to where i was in my cycle... no, they dont like scanning here willy nilly, so it would really be a case of just waiting for a BFP.. then obviously... cos of last month, i'd be straight under the care of the epau... so the cramping started last night, we dtd, the smiley today, so we will dtd, then i will have a peak on the monitor tomoz for 2 days, then 1 day of high, then a day of low... so really, the smiley both times has given me a head start :), well not really, my cp and cm have xxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina - your chart is looking good. Nice and clear xxx


----------



## sarahkr

yeah mrsbroodypants it does let you temp, so even with a lh and cramping, still not a guarantee ov? cos all this happened to me last month? and it ended in disaster :( xxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Can u remember the cycle u were ttc Josh? Or was that a surprise. 
Even if this cycle reflects last cycle it doesnt mean it will have a bad outcome. Good luck hun
Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Can u remember the cycle u were ttc Josh? Or was that a surprise.
> Even if this cycle reflects last cycle it doesnt mean it will have a bad outcome. Good luck hun
> Xxx

god no, i didnt even get a positive pg test, i had periods all the way through, the only reason i knew i was pg, was because it was a new years eve, and i remember having to force vodka down me, i just couldn't be arsed going out, then i puked it everywhere, i walked home from the pub, puking, then went to the drs, he felt my belly asked when my last period was, told me i was about 6 weeks pg, i wasn't having that.. i was fine, apart from puking, do he sent me to hospital for a dating scan.... i was 6 weeks and 6 days :wacko: and even after that, i still had periods... mad, but now i'm older and trying, its really hard, cos you want it so much :( xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Our bodies do unusual things!! Specially when we want them to be normal lol. Nothings ever simple is it? Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Our bodies do unusual things!! Specially when we want them to be normal lol. Nothings ever simple is it? Xxx

no, nothing ever is :cry: i just took my temp, its 37.11.... right whats normal lol? what am i lookin out for? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

A single temp doesnt mean anything on its own unless u know whats normal for u. Temping over a cycle will show a pattern. For me, that temp u got is very high and would be after ovulation but for u it could be normal. U need to temp at the same time each day as u wake up. I do mine at 8am each day xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> A single temp doesnt mean anything on its own unless u know whats normal for u. Temping over a cycle will show a pattern. For me, that temp u got is very high and would be after ovulation but for u it could be normal. U need to temp at the same time each day as u wake up. I do mine at 8am each day xxx

yeah i know, thats why i was asking what the normal temp should be??? so if i temp first thing, it will be more accurate?? its probably high cos i'm flushed :shrug: my heads hot too?? so better doing it at 8am, just stick it in my mouth then?? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes its needs to be taken after sleeping for at least 4 hours. So easier to do first thing in the morning before getting out of bed or doing anything. I just stick it in my mouth and im still half a sleep lol. Sounds dirty lol
xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Yes its needs to be taken after sleeping for at least 4 hours. So easier to do first thing in the morning before getting out of bed or doing anything. I just stick it in my mouth and im still half a sleep lol. Sounds dirty lol
> xxx

:haha:yeah so i'll stick it in my mouth when i wake... what should it be hun xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Butterfli11

Thank you for the reply and the support! I'm glad I found this forum as I feel I am not the only one going through this. 

God bless


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Butterfli11 - you are not alone. you are in good company here. 
I got married 4 days after u! xxx


----------



## Nina83

> no, nothing ever is i just took my temp, its 37.11.... right whats normal lol? what am i lookin out for? xxxxx

That's about my post O temp. But you should be temping first thing when you wake up, and everyday at the same time. (no peeing before, getting up, while you're still lying in bed). If you see that your temps stay high, you've probably ovulated. 
I'd say start temping tomorrow morning, and charting, so at least you can see if there's some sort of pattern from now.


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> no, nothing ever is i just took my temp, its 37.11.... right whats normal lol? what am i lookin out for? xxxxx
> 
> That's about my post O temp. But you should be temping first thing when you wake up, and everyday at the same time. (no peeing before, getting up, while you're still lying in bed). If you see that your temps stay high, you've probably ovulated.
> I'd say start temping tomorrow morning, and charting, so at least you can see if there's some sort of pattern from now.Click to expand...

i'm bloody sure i ovulated last night, as the cramps were really bad, but then the monitor would have picked it up this am, so what am i looking for tomoz? whats like a normal temp?? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

I'm sorry, I don't know! After about 1 cycle of temping you should be able to figure out what your normal is.
I'd recommend temping this cycle to make sure your temps are high.
After 0, your temps rise, and aren't supposed go down your "coverline" temp (I think it's the temperature dip prior to O) The rise assures that you did ovulate. 
37 is pretty high, and I know my temps are higher than the "norm". They go from 36.5 being lowest to about 37.4 after O. Your could also be high like mine, but don't forget, you just took your temperature in the middle of the day.
I remember when I first started temping, I had no idea how much information it could tell me!
I hope that makes sense, ask away if not!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

My pre-o temps are about 36.1- 36.4 and my post-o temp goes up to 36.7-36.9.
But if it took my temp randomly in the day time it would always be way higher.

xxx


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> I'm sorry, I don't know! After about 1 cycle of temping you should be able to figure out what your normal is.
> I'd recommend temping this cycle to make sure your temps are high.
> After 0, your temps rise, and aren't supposed go down your "coverline" temp (I think it's the temperature dip prior to O) The rise assures that you did ovulate.
> 37 is pretty high, and I know my temps are higher than the "norm". They go from 36.5 being lowest to about 37.4 after O. Your could also be high like mine, but don't forget, you just took your temperature in the middle of the day.
> I remember when I first started temping, I had no idea how much information it could tell me!
> I hope that makes sense, ask away if not!

:hugs:no, sure that makes sense, i just feel bloody hot anyway, i bought it a couple of months ago, but never used it, as i thought the monitor would be the answer :growlmad: but, its alot more to it xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfli11

Mrsbroodypant,

Thank you for the nice welcome. I joined yesterday and from what I can see already is that every woman on this forum is amazing and we are all going through the same thing and we all have the same main goal and that is to have a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Nina83

I just took my temperature- it's 37.2, this morning it was 37. 

I also just took some pictures of my OPK. They came out clearer than I thought!
I'm not sure when my cycle started, on the 8 or 9. I think I had a fuller flow on the evening of the 8th. So, O was on the 21, either CD 13 or 14. On my OPK it's 14.
As you can see, I never got a positive on the dip strips, but I did on the CB. CD 15, I got a negative with the CB, but it seems like the line is as dark as CD 14 on the strips. 
HTH! I know you're not supposed to compare OPK, but this helped me track my days.

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8400/8814399510_dbbf557f30.jpg

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7316/8814400492_87da5c92a9.jpg


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> I just took my temperature- it's 37.2, this morning it was 37.
> 
> I also just took some pictures of my OPK. They came out clearer than I thought!
> I'm not sure when my cycle started, on the 8 or 9. I think I had a fuller flow on the evening of the 8th. So, O was on the 21, either CD 13 or 14. On my OPK it's 14.
> As you can see, I never got a positive on the dip strips, but I did on the CB. CD 15, I got a negative with the CB, but it seems like the line is as dark as CD 14 on the strips.
> HTH! I know you're not supposed to compare OPK, but this helped me track my days.
> 
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8400/8814399510_dbbf557f30.jpg
> 
> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7316/8814400492_87da5c92a9.jpg

:wacko:yeah, thats just the same as mine, i don't really like the cheap opk's, they're far too sketchy, so thank god for smiley, so the three smiley ones, did you have 3 smiles.. or just the last one???? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

CD 14 was the only smiley. I've never gotten a smiley more than once.
The only time I got a very dark second line on the dippies was when I was pregnant. :wacko:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone :) 
What a lot of chat on here :) temping is great I think for confirming o/v but only confirms after 3 days of high temps so you won't get cross hairs till 3dpo . Also if temps stay high for 18 days post o/v good indication your pg . Temps usually drop the day before or day of AF , saves a fortune on pg tests ;) 

It is really important to take at the same time each morning before doing anything !


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> CD 14 was the only smiley. I've never gotten a smiley more than once.
> The only time I got a very dark second line on the dippies was when I was pregnant. :wacko:

on an opk? i've heard people using them to see if your pg, didnt know it actually worked :haha: xxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

Yes, OPK also pick up on HCG, but only from about 50, while HPT are much more sensitive, from about 10 or so.
I used one after the HPT, just to make sure, a couple of days later :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi girls,

Wow, you have been chatty :)

Thank goodness, it's the weekend. Work has kept my mind busy but it's so exhausting and stressful. I can't believe I will be giving them 5 weeks notice on Monday. Eek!

Well, I think my post induction/MC bleeding has finished. Now I just wait for period! I will talk hubby into doing a cycle of TTC at home if my period comes back in the next month, I will use the CB smileys and some FRER cheap dippies. I don't think we need to wait for to post mortem and the rest of my bloods as genetically hubby and I have both been tested already.... 

I go for a mammogram and breast ultrasound on Tuesday, a memorial garden service at the hospital on Thursday and then the following week, we go meet our new fertility Dr :) also now have my gynae (Ob) appt on July 3rd so hopefully we get answers then. 

It's exciting reading people's temping and OPKs stories - can't wait till we're ready to try again


----------



## twinmummy06

We are home, op went well :happydance: but my poor little dude is in pain which is hard to watch :(

will catch up on the zillion posts tonight lol.


----------



## sarahkr

mornin ladies, well dont actually know what my body is doing, its been crampingg for 2 days... i'm positive i ovulated thursday night as that was when i was really bad... so i got the smiley yesterday, no peak on the monitor which is strange... both lines have gone??? its reading low, as i thought... cos my cramping stopped last night, i took my temp last night, after we dtd, it was 36.6???? so thats weird... i bloody forgot this morning, as i'm so used to jumping up and peeing in a cup...ooops... so do you think i didnt ovulate? xxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Susan im glad your bleeding has stopped. Thats a step forward.

Welcome back twinmummy. Im glad the op went well. I hope the recovery is quick and the pain goes.

I hope everyone else is ok?

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

xxDreamxx,
I'm glad to hear that you've stopped bleeding, it's such a good sign that your body is starting to get back on track.
Those 5 weeks are going to fly by!


----------



## Nina83

sarahkr,
Do you always cramp like this during O? 
You're supposed to ovulate after the positive OPK. I'm not sure how the FM works, regarding lines and low and stuff like that... The pains might have been caused by everything gearing up to ovulate?
You'll get used to temping in the morning, it takes some time!


----------



## Nina83

Well my chart is starting to get depressing...
I woke up this morning from the damn birds outside our window at 5:00. I tossed and turned, didn't know if I should temp or not... I did the math, if I feel back asleep, I'd probably wake up between 9-10, like we always do weekends. at 5:20 I took my temp- 36.7. My heart sank and I was devastated. I like to worry myself like that :wacko:
Fell back asleep, and woke up at 9:15-ish. Took my temp again and it was 36.9. I felt slightly better. (I usually temp at 7:00. I set my alarm for then, but those birds!)
But I have a feeling I'm just tricking myself with the higher temp, just to give myself some more hope that it's not all lost.
Now, if I look at my previous cycle, 6 DPO (CD19) I also had a dip to 36.7. If I go by my temps, and did ovulate on CD12, today would be 6 DPO, CD18 and there's the dip again. 
And looking back at all my charts, I always have one or two days where I have a dip after O. 
I know this could just be a slight one time dip, and not to over think it right now, I do not need the extra stress. But it's so hard. I'm just praying my temps stay higher, just to know I ovulated. 
UGH!!!


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> sarahkr,
> Do you always cramp like this during O?
> You're supposed to ovulate after the positive OPK. I'm not sure how the FM works, regarding lines and low and stuff like that... The pains might have been caused by everything gearing up to ovulate?
> You'll get used to temping in the morning, it takes some time!

:flower:yeah, really bad, last month was my first ov, and it was that bad i nearly called the dr, but it started like that on thursday night, i'm convinced i ov'd then, but cramping all day yesterday, and today, af cramps :shrug: thats how i knew i was ovulating... dr re-assured me it was normal :wacko: i guess i'll just dtd still, for the next few days??? i did a smiley, two dark lines, but 0??? is that right? does a smiley get it wrong, as it never has in the past??? xxxx:hugs:
lol, i will remember to temp tomoz, before i jump up to pee xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hilslo

Blimey - I can't believe how many posts there have been! It's taken me a while to catch up! Lovely to hear what's going on with everyone though.

Twinmommy - I'm so glad the op went well - one less thing to worry about now! O:)

Susan - is the mammogram a pregnancy related one or a normal check up? I hope everything comes out clear.

Nina - I'd forgotten about this part of temping! I hope you don't mind but it almost made me chuckle as I know exactly that dilemma. I've had this debate with myself sooo many times in the cycles when we were trying and it's brought back those memories. I often find that I wake up randomly an hour or so before i was supposed to test and I would always take both. You could take an average of the two - maybe that's what you would have got if you had tested at your usual time. Looking at your chart that would still be well above where your cover line is likely to be. I know it's hard but try not to stress about it or you'll end up waking up early again and end up with the same problem tomorrow!:wacko:

I'm off on a bit of a holiday from today so won't be back on here until Wednesday - looking forward to seeing some good symptoms from some of you ladies by then....

I still have no sign of AF. I'ts now 5 weeks and a day since my op and nothing. Hurry up!!! (well actually maybe hold out until Wednesday :winkwink:)


----------



## sarahkr

nina- since i tempted at this time testerday, i just did it again, its bang on 37.00, so i guess its coming down... but i'll do it as soon as i wake, what does it mean? what am i looking out for? rise? dip? the same? i'm confused?? xxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hilso have a lovely holiday.

Nina try not to stress about one temp. I had mine going up and down a bit in my tww when it was a bfp. 

AFM my temp was low this morning. Its just random at the momeny and not telling me anything except my body is crackers lol xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

sarahkr said:


> nina- since i tempted at this time testerday, i just did it again, its bang on 37.00, so i guess its coming down... but i'll do it as soon as i wake, what does it mean? what am i looking out for? rise? dip? the same? i'm confused?? xxxx

Hi ok here is my limited knowledge on temping ....
Taking your temp any other time but first thing in the morning before doing anything does not count and tells you nothing . What you are looking for a your basal body temp , ( the lowest temp your body reaches after resting ) you can only take it after 3-4 hours of uniterupted sleep . Temp taking is designed to confirm ovulation , no other purpose . Basically if you temp every day at the same time every morning you will see that your temp will rise after o/v and stay high until AF arrives . You will confirm ovulation with 3 consecutive days of high temps ( temps before ov tend to be lower ) . After ov temps will remain high , if they remain high for 18 days post ov you are likley pg as progesterone keeps them high . Usually you will know AF is on the way if temps start to drop a day or two before she is due . 

NB one temp tells you nothing you are looking for a pattern


----------



## c.m.c

hi ladies,

i hope everyone is well.

i havent been on here in a while.... from my signature you can see that i finally got my final answer as to what was wrong.

after being told i had a MC last week (which to be fair i did) i then woke up in agony on monday and was diagnosed with an ectopic .... i was told theres only a 1 in 30,000 chance of having both an interuterine pregnancy and ectopic.

i have now lost my left fallopian tube which i am devastated about.

my hCG was at 5000 but is now at 700 and im attending the clinic every 48 hrs to make sures it going down.

i was told to wait 3 months before i try again to get pregnant and i feel sad about that though i know i need my body to heal.

were any of you told to wait???? it seems so hard to understand what happened to me it feels surreal


dream- how did your first week back to work go?


----------



## Left wonderin

Cmc how awful for you xxxxxxxx I've never heard of that before , must have come as quite a shock :( I'm so sorry for the loss of your two little souls xxxxxxxxx 
Make sure your getting lots of TLC xxxxxxx


----------



## c.m.c

Left wonderin said:


> Cmc how awful for you xxxxxxxx I've never heard of that before , must have come as quite a shock :( I'm so sorry for the loss of your two little souls xxxxxxxxx
> Make sure your getting lots of TLC xxxxxxx

thank you.

i had accepted the MC and was thinking of trying again as soon as possible. i was in so much pain it was unbelievable and the emergency surgery just frightened me.......now i keep thinking that i could have had twins:cry:

im scared now that only having one tube will mean i will find it hard to conceive and im at a 10-20% risk of having an ectopic in my remaining tube, though they did say it was probably a one off event. i guess i have to take the chance ... looks like i cant TTC till August:cry:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cmc - sorry for your loss of your twins. Ive only got one working tube and got pregnant so try not to worry about your chances. 
Xxx


----------



## c.m.c

thank you...... its seeing people who have only one tube get pregnant that will give me hope through this


----------



## Nina83

c.m.c,
Hi Love,
I read about your ectopic in another thread, and I am so so sorry you had to go through that. <3
I hope you guys only know love, health and happiness :hugs:

And that goes for everyone here! :dust:


----------



## Left wonderin

Cm my sister only one tube and has three beautiful children . AFM I got a + Opk .... So looks like ill ov tommrow ....... Onto the TWW ;) 

CM I know it sounds like ages away but August is right round the corner ! 10 weeks .


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congrats on +opk left wonderin. Get bding! Good luck x

C.m.c i only found out i had a blocked tube in January and i lost my hope for getting pregnant even more but then got pregnant that same cycle. As long as u ovulate, u can get pregnant with one tube  xxx


----------



## sarahkr

thanks for that leftwondering, so is there any point in me temping now, as i think i have already ov'd due to the amount of pain i had thurs,fri (smiley)and today... i'm in really bad pain, this happened last month :( god i dunno if i could handle that again:( xxxxx


----------



## Nina83

Left wonderin, 
Whoot whoot! Congrats on the +OPK, now, get busy! 
:dust:


----------



## hilslo

Cmc - I'm so so sorry to hear about your double loss. I have also had a recent ectopic so know the worry of surgery. I also have the dubios of honour of being a rare statistic. My ectopic was found at 13 and a half weeks. I'd had no spotting or pain until in ruptured and the surgeon said the chances of the baby making it was around 1 in 20,000. No idea if he's right but I remember feeling particularly unlucky. I'd have much rather have had my 1 in 20,000 being a small lottery win! 
Did you have key hole or an incision?
My surgeon said we could try straight away (even though I had the laparotomy) though he recommended waiting one cycle so it could be dated. He also said that despite having only one tube your chances are not halved. As long as you still have both ovaries the remaining tube can pick up the egg from the opposite side. It doesn't happen everytime but around 15-20% of the time (I might have remembered the exact % incorrectly but it was definitely around that range). I didn't really believe him at first as it wasn't what I learned in biology class ( and my biology degree lol!) but I researched it when I got home and he wasn't telling porkies!!!
Please don't be too disheartened - us one-tube wonders will get our BFPs together soon.
Take it easy after your surgery. xx

ps sorry for any typos, I'm typing on my phone and am hopeless


----------



## hilslo

Sarah - if you've not temped before I would take your temps even though you have already ovulated, at least for a couple of cycles ( unless you get your bfp first!) as it will help you learn how your body works and what is your typical post ov range. Everyone has a different range so you won't be able to compare absolute temperatures with anyone else. Good luck - it is quite fascinating! Maybe I'm just a geek but I find it fascinating at least!

Leftwonderin - great news for your. +opk. Now stop checking this board and get bding! ;-)


----------



## Nina83

hilslo,
I've heard that the good tube can pick up the egg from the opposite ovary, but can you explain exactly how that happens? Are the ovaries that much closer than in all the pictures we see?
This is interesting, but I'm sorry and understand if it hurts to talk about...

Our bodies ARE amazing, if we just look at all the little signs it's sending us, we'll get pretty much all the information we need. Incredible! The body is amazing. Just look at how it makes life! Now that I've gone through it, I realize, and appreciate it even more. I can't wait to hold the life I make <3


----------



## Nina83

I'd temp. O pain isn't necessarily a sign you've ovulated.


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,
You really have been chatty! I had a lot of pages to go through ;)

Nina - How I understand the thing with the birds! I've been waking up around 6 am this week with birds and sunshine; and couldn't decide at all what to do!

Sarah - Your hormones might be quite messed up after the MC. Maybe you haven't ovulated still?! I'd really reccommend temping too. It takes a little time to get used to at first, but after some time you automatically reach for the thermometer, even before opening your eyes :) Fertility Friend is a great site and has many tutorials and info on temping.

Charting Tutorial E-book

twinmommy - Glad the operation went well!

hilslo - Since you waited this long, I guess it's more fair if it comes after Wednesday ;) Hope you have a great time!

cmc - Sorry for what you're going through. I had a partial molar pregnancy which is like 1 in 1000 chance and had to wait until my HCG dropped to negative. It did in 10 weeks, but we want to wait for a couple of cycles to see whether I have a short follicular or luteal phase (shortish cycles, around 24 days, before MC). We will also start TTC in August. Hope we both get our BFPs quickly!

Left wonderin - Congrats on the +OPK! Now go and get busy ;)

AFM - I think I am about to O, since I have EWCM, and had partial ferning this morning! I'm not getting any +OPKs, but since I'm reading many women don't get one with the cheap ones (just as Nina), I'm thinking of investing in the smileys for the next two cycles. I hope my temp rises tomorrow morning...


----------



## Left wonderin

I'd temp too and I agree it is fascinating :) ( unless I'm also a geek ! ) lol....


----------



## hilslo

Nina it's no problem to talk about it at all so feel free to ask anything. Before I start I should put a bit of a warning that I'm no expert so could be wrong but from what I've read, the tubes aren't actually attached to the ovaries they just float close by and little fibres waft the egg into the nearest tubes ehich is obviously the one on the same side usually but if that tube is not there, the little fibres will try to waft it to the opposite tube ( not quite sure how they know the tube is not there so I must have missed a bit). They're not always successful so that's why it's only c15-20%. I think the tubes must be closer to the middle than we think as when i had my 12 week scan the scanning machine was in the centre and saw the baby even though it was in my tube so they must be fairly central! I think we are just used to seeing them to the sides as it's easier to show in a diagram. That's just my thoughts though -nothing to back it up on the positioning!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im a geek too...love it! I actually get excited about going to sleep so i can temp in the morning lol xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hilslo ive read the same on here about that but ive never been told it by a doctor. Its amazing if it can actually do that xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Me too Broody lol........


----------



## sarahkr

mornin ladies, i remembered :) 36.5, i changed the stick on my monitor, got my peak, (i was using last months sticks) so that will be 2 days out, should read high now, but, i just thought we weren't trying, and use all my other sticks? didn't think it would make a difference, but it does, that why they say new cycle, new box.. doh, so i took it at 6.30am, nearly jumped up... but then remembered, i'd been sweating through the nite, (got tina turner hair) so i thought it would be high... ok so what am i looking for now? stay the same? rise? or dip? xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sarah - as u are not quite sure where u are exactly in your cycle id just keep taking your temp at 6.30am every morning. If u plot the temps as a graph then over time u will see a pattern of rise or fall. You cant tell much from a couple of temps.

AFM my temp was high this morning. Its been contrasting up and down each day! See what is does tomorrow lol
Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

thanks hun, so just keep dotting the graph, even if i wake at 5.30 or 7.00? does that matter? i cant just lie there like a robot lol xxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lol like a robot! 

You need to temp at the same time. I do 8am because that the earliest i need to get up. Temp early and then u can always go back to sleep afterwards. I set my alarm clock. U do seem to wake up early! 
Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Lol like a robot!
> 
> You need to temp at the same time. I do 8am because that the earliest i need to get up. Temp early and then u can always go back to sleep afterwards. I set my alarm clock. U do seem to wake up early!
> Xxx

:haha:yeah i wake, and tend to jump up lmao, i hate lying in bed, my head ticks, i'd rather be doing somethin, i'm terrible, i've had the hoover goin before at 6am :haha: i've got loads of course work to do... if i've been doing it the day before, i'm so weird, i wake and think, shit, i forgot to add a reference to where i got that info from, so i will come down and do it :wacko: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

mrs broody pants.. this is what you are looking for on the cb smiley https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/p/235646/2199859.aspx that girl is now pregnant, and yes it is possible to ovulate twice in one cycle, within 2 days, its been proven, the reason i'm telling you this, as i googled this and a post came up on b n b, and you were asking a question on it, :) xxxxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi Girls,

Well, I am not sure what is going on but I have had slight pain in ovary on one side since yesterday so I thought maybe I was ovulating? I used a cheapie dip stick and there was barely any line so maybe it's my body being funky. I did notice that my CM is back now that the MC bleeding has finished. All promising :) hope this means that AF will show within next 2-4 weeks :)

I am handing my notice in tomorrow - I am giving them 5 weeks. My last day will be 28th June. I also see pink in concert on that day and then see Ob on 3rd July - so many things to look forward to. It's going to be interesting living off one wage that's for sure!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Was i? Lol how long ago? 
Ive been on b&b for so long lol. Now i take clomid i think i can definately ovulate more than once in one cycle 
Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good luck susan with handing your notice in. Yes u got lots to look forward to and focus on. Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Was i? Lol how long ago?
> Ive been on b&b for so long lol. Now i take clomid i think i can definately ovulate more than once in one cycle
> Xxx

:haha:lol, i dunno, it was just on google, when i was typing about the monitor and the smiley, and that question came up on here.. lol, i dunno how long it was or anythin, it was just on google :haha: so i found that yesterday and i forgot to tell you :dohh: i thought you might have asked recently, so i was supposed to copy and paste it for you :blush: but forgot :blush: sorry xxxxx:hugs:

good luck susan, i'm glad things are sorting themselves out for you xxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks Sarah. I must of asked that a while back lol.

Im getting a bit of ovulation pain today. I wonder whats happening in there xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Thanks Sarah. I must of asked that a while back lol.
> 
> Im getting a bit of ovulation pain today. I wonder whats happening in there xxx

:thumbup:oh thats ok then, cos i totally forgot to copy and paste it for you, ooohh could be gearing up for ov :happydance: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

xxDreamxx,
It could be that you're ovulating, but your body does funky stuff after a MC :wacko:
Enjoy your Pink concert!!! That's awesome!

I read that Pink also had a miscarriage. After mine I searched celebs who have gone through this as well, I guess it helped me understand that this can happen to anyone. You never expect it to happen to people who are always in the spotlight.


----------



## Nina83

My side is _killing_ me.
It's the same dull ache I had when pregnant, so I'm taking this as a good sign.
I've also been exhausted, but that could be from me just not sleeping right!
I didn't have any symptoms last time, except the cramps and mild nausea scattered around here and there. I kind of fell ripped off in that way.
I'm definitely not complaining about these cramps now, just sending good thoughts down there. 
I'm kind of acting like there is a little bub in there, and I'm sending it love and prayers for it to stick. Just good thoughts. How wacko does that sound?
I know what's been done has been done, but I think the positive feelings are making me feel better. Like somehow I have control.
I've also decided to pay less attention to my temps. It could be a one time temp that's gone down, maybe my body is acting on me, I don't need that stress.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina talking to your tummy doesnt sound crazy to me. It sound positive. I hope your ache is a good sign for u.

Im feeling down now. Just wish i was still pregnant :-(

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

> Im feeling down now. Just wish i was still pregnant

Oh sweetie, I'm sorry :hugs:
You'll be holding your sweet babe soon <3


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww i'd like to think so .

Im just having a sad day. I miss my little bump :-( xxx


----------



## c.m.c

hilslo said:


> Cmc - I'm so so sorry to hear about your double loss. I have also had a recent ectopic so know the worry of surgery. I also have the dubios of honour of being a rare statistic. My ectopic was found at 13 and a half weeks. I'd had no spotting or pain until in ruptured and the surgeon said the chances of the baby making it was around 1 in 20,000. No idea if he's right but I remember feeling particularly unlucky. I'd have much rather have had my 1 in 20,000 being a small lottery win!
> Did you have key hole or an incision?
> My surgeon said we could try straight away (even though I had the laparotomy) though he recommended waiting one cycle so it could be dated. He also said that despite having only one tube your chances are not halved. As long as you still have both ovaries the remaining tube can pick up the egg from the opposite side. It doesn't happen everytime but around 15-20% of the time (I might have remembered the exact % incorrectly but it was definitely around that range). I didn't really believe him at first as it wasn't what I learned in biology class ( and my biology degree lol!) but I researched it when I got home and he wasn't telling porkies!!!
> Please don't be too disheartened - us one-tube wonders will get our BFPs together soon.
> Take it easy after your surgery. xx
> 
> ps sorry for any typos, I'm typing on my phone and am hopeless

thank you so much for this.... i cannot believe the other tube can pick up the other eggs... thats kinda amazing:haha:

i had keyhole surgery.... to be honest the midwife today who took my bloods for my hCG check said that as long as i dont need methotrixate i dont need to wait to TTC but she did say i should haveone or two normal cycles and to let my body heal.

i can believe you were 13 weeks that is so scary..... people actually die from ectopics its crazy scary.


thank you to everyone for your kind messages.


----------



## c.m.c

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Aww i'd like to think so .
> 
> Im just having a sad day. I miss my little bump :-( xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

i cant even begin to imagine your loss..... you will never forget your wee angel but please believe that there is a future for you... you will have a bump again, theres always hope even when your right in the middle of the storm there will be your rainbow:hugs::hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

ece77- im so sorry for your loss. did they say it was normal for your hCG to take 10 weeks to go to zero?


mine have been: mon:5000, wed: 3500, fri: 740, and today they were 430....


----------



## c.m.c

sarahkr said:


> mrs broody pants.. this is what you are looking for on the cb smiley https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/p/235646/2199859.aspx that girl is now pregnant, and yes it is possible to ovulate twice in one cycle, within 2 days, its been proven, the reason i'm telling you this, as i googled this and a post came up on b n b, and you were asking a question on it, :) xxxxx

i think i ovulated twice.... i had a heterotopic pregnancy.. one egg was fertilised and implanted in the uterus and the other was fertilised and in the fallopian tube:flower: its crazy how our body works and ive never had a fertility treatment and theres no twins in my family


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u for the kind and encouraging words cmc. Im quite bloated tonight and its reminding me of my little bump. My baby was tiny when she was born and DH refers to her as tinklebell and i call her thumbelina xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Mrsbroodypant - {hugs} I know how you feel. I miss being pregnant too.... I felt like I was part of a special club and now I feel cast adrift with no life raft and am just bobbing away in the ocean.

It's 6am here and I am dreading work and the inevitable cold shoulder I will get when I hand my notice in. It's all so scary


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good luck at work. Try to be strong and in a few weeks u will be out of there!!! Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

mornin ladies, how are we all? c.m.c, yeah, i never knew that we ovulated twice.. christ since ttc, i've learned so much about my body... its really mad!!! i remembered to temp, i had a bloody lie in tho, 36.5 again.... what exactly am i looking for? a dip, a rise, cos mine is just a straight line atm, i dont think i'll temp this time, i think i'll start on cd1,( if i get that far) cos i'll just stress myself out, about adding something new, and worrying that its wrong, so if i do a full cycle, i will see a complete pattern?? yeah?? xxxxx


----------



## ece77

c.m.c said:


> ece77- im so sorry for your loss. did they say it was normal for your hCG to take 10 weeks to go to zero?
> mine have been: mon:5000, wed: 3500, fri: 740, and today they were 430....

Hi cmc,
Since it was a pmp, it was ok-ish to last for 10 weeks until all the hcg left my system. Though I've seen women reaching neg in as little as 3-4 weeks. I was one of the unlucky ones I guess :shrug:. I see that your levels are dropping much quicker!

Susan - Good luck with the notice today! I resigned from my 9+ years job last year and it even wasn't that I didn't like it. It just had to be so. It's not easy I know, but if you feel it's better for you, it sure is!

Nina - Hope those achy sides lead to a BFP :). And you're right about those damn temps! They do stress me out like hell :wacko:

MrsBroodyPant - I am sorry you feel down. I can't help to check our October group sometimes. And when I see the ticker of the girl who had (has!) the same EDD as mine I just crumble to pieces.

Sarah - I'd really suggest you carry on temping. It sure is stressing but you'll get to know more about your body.

Regarding your question, if you have already O'd, these 36.5's should be your higher temps and should stay in that range (+/- 0.1 C) until AF comes. When it comes, they will drop some (around 0.2 C) and stay low until you O again.

If you haven't O'd yet, then these are your lower temps, and should stay so until you O. After O, they will rise (around 0.2 C) and stay high until AF comes.

AFM - I have seen my first ever +OPK this morning. And I wouldn't even do the test, thinking Royal Jelly gave me an anovulatory cycle! Since I had short cycles prior to MC (24-ish days), O on CD 15 is quite impossible for me, as I had a 15 day luteal phase last cycle. We'll see what happens this time. 

I have my OB appt on Saturday. He will give us the green light to TTC if my HCG is still neg (I hope sooo). But we'll wait for 2 more cycles anyway.

BTW, How do they confirm that O has occured? By US? If so, I'll ask him that too. And I may ask for my progesterone level, since it will be CD20 that day.


----------



## sarahkr

ece77 said:


> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> ece77- im so sorry for your loss. did they say it was normal for your hCG to take 10 weeks to go to zero?
> mine have been: mon:5000, wed: 3500, fri: 740, and today they were 430....
> 
> Hi cmc,
> Since it was a pmp, it was ok-ish to last for 10 weeks until all the hcg left my system. Though I've seen women reaching neg in as little as 3-4 weeks. I was one of the unlucky ones I guess :shrug:. I see that your levels are dropping much quicker!
> 
> Susan - Good luck with the notice today! I resigned from my 9+ years job last year and it even wasn't that I didn't like it. It just had to be so. It's not easy I know, but if you feel it's better for you, it sure is!
> 
> Nina - Hope those achy sides lead to a BFP :). And you're right about those damn temps! They do stress me out like hell :wacko:
> 
> MrsBroodyPant - I am sorry you feel down. I can't help to check our October group sometimes. And when I see the ticker of the girl who had (has!) the same EDD as mine I just crumble to pieces.
> 
> Sarah - I'd really suggest you carry on temping. It sure is stressing but you'll get to know more about your body.
> 
> Regarding your question, if you have already O'd, these 36.5's should be your higher temps and should stay in that range (+/- 0.1 C) until AF comes. When it comes, they will drop some (around 0.2 C) and stay low until you O again.
> 
> If you haven't O'd yet, then these are your lower temps, and should stay so until you O. After O, they will rise (around 0.2 C) and stay high until AF comes.
> 
> AFM - I have seen my first ever +OPK this morning. And I wouldn't even do the test, thinking Royal Jelly gave me an anovulatory cycle! Since I had short cycles prior to MC (24-ish days), O on CD 15 is quite impossible for me, as I had a 15 day luteal phase last cycle. We'll see what happens this time.
> 
> I have my OB appt on Saturday. He will give us the green light to TTC if my HCG is still neg (I hope sooo). But we'll wait for 2 more cycles anyway.
> 
> BTW, How do they confirm that O has occured? By US? If so, I'll ask him that too. And I may ask for my progesterone level, since it will be CD20 that day.Click to expand...

:thumbup:ahh ok, thanks hun, i'll carry on then... so i'm just looking at to stay around 36.5/36.4/36.6...???? :wacko: god i'm so shit :haha: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ece77

sarahkr said:


> :thumbup:ahh ok, thanks hun, i'll carry on then... so i'm just looking at to stay around 36.5/36.4/36.6...???? :wacko: god i'm so shit :haha: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:

You're fine but TTC is shit :). I must warn, you may be quite puzzled in the beginning, but you'll start to see a pattern after a regular cycle or two :thumbup:.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

My temp stayed high this morning so i might be 2dpo but my body might be tricking me! Only time will tell. 

Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

ece77 said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup:ahh ok, thanks hun, i'll carry on then... so i'm just looking at to stay around 36.5/36.4/36.6...???? :wacko: god i'm so shit :haha: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:
> 
> You're fine but TTC is shit :). I must warn, you may be quite puzzled in the beginning, but you'll start to see a pattern after a regular cycle or two :thumbup:.Click to expand...

:thumbup:thanks hun, just lookin to book turkey, alanya???? any good??? xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ece77

sarahkr said:


> :thumbup:thanks hun, just lookin to book turkey, alanya???? any good??? xxx:hugs::hugs:

We went quite a few times to Alanya when I was a child, but not in the recent years. It is a nice town but would be very hot in July. If you're OK with that, then no problem!

MrsBroodyPant - Hope this is 2 DPO for you. FX!


----------



## sarahkr

ece77 said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup:thanks hun, just lookin to book turkey, alanya???? any good??? xxx:hugs::hugs:
> 
> We went quite a few times to Alanya when I was a child, but not in the recent years. It is a nice town but would be very hot in July. If you're OK with that, then no problem!
> 
> MrsBroodyPant - Hope this is 2 DPO for you. FX!Click to expand...

:hugs:ahh thanks hun, just phoned up, it would be the 5th-12th.... still be hot?? i can cope with the heat, as long as there is a pool :) xxxxx


----------



## ece77

sarahkr said:


> :hugs:ahh thanks hun, just phoned up, it would be the 5th-12th.... still be hot?? i can cope with the heat, as long as there is a pool :) xxxxx

Well, it would be the beginning of hot; and sure better than the end of July or beginning of August. I'd also suggest the beaches and a daily yatch tour!


----------



## sarahkr

ece77 said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:ahh thanks hun, just phoned up, it would be the 5th-12th.... still be hot?? i can cope with the heat, as long as there is a pool :) xxxxx
> 
> Well, it would be the beginning of hot; and sure better than the end of July or beginning of August. I'd also suggest the beaches and a daily yatch tour!Click to expand...

thanks hun, when you say beginnin of hot, what we looking at? temp wise? 25 degrees or hotter? xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## ece77

Oops! I'd say more like 35 :rofl:


----------



## sarahkr

ece77 said:


> Oops! I'd say more like 35 :rofl:

:haha:you crack me up, thats not the bloody beginnin of hot :haha: i'll cope with that, not sure about oh :haha: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::haha:


----------



## ece77

south-turkey standards, not uk :)


----------



## sarahkr

ece77 said:


> south-turkey standards, not uk :)

:haha:jesus, thats the bloody top temp here... so uk standards? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

How is everyone? 

Im sooo hoping my temp stays up tomorrow so i am in the tww. Please please please!!! Im not hoping for a bfp but id love AF and a chance to start clomid again! 
Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Heya MrsBroodyPant!
I'm so happy you're feeling better :hugs:
I'm sure you're in the TWW! Do you have a chart to share? I've become addicted to them LOL!
I'm going out of my mind with my temps, but I don't plan on being in any TWW. This Friday I'm testing! Last time I got a BFP at 9 DPO, so...4 days left. Unless I change my mind and wait!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

It will be exciting when u start testing Nina. I got my bfp at 15dpo but i didnt test before then. I will try to share my chart but i cant do it on my phone. I will try when im next on a computer.
Xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Well, I did it :) I handed my notice in. They were sad but understood and she actually said they were going to have had to have a chat about the fertility treatment and the time I needed for it, so I think they were glad I handed my notice in (in a way) 

Got my referral for blood tests through - she is testing me for about 15 different things. Very thorough.

I have no idea when AF will come but I notice my CM Is looking promising so I am hopeful my body is getting back to normal.

Off for a mammogram today. It's just for a check... I haven't felt anything. My mum got cancer when she was 41 and then died from it at 51, soi just prefer to get checked and I thought before trying again, it would be a good idea.


----------



## hilslo

Yeay Nina 4 days until test day!!! The first one of us to get to testing stage. I'm so excited and have everything crossed for you. 
Mrs BroodyPants you have to let us know how your temps go tomoorow. It will be a huge relief to find out you've ovulated - your body getting back to normal! 

Cmc - ectopics certainly are scary. The more I think about it the more scary it seems. I had no idea until it ruptured and due to internal bleeding lost quite a lot of blood ( 2 pint blood transfusion). We had initially planned to go on holiday immediately after the 12 week scan but delayed it due to a big project I was on for work. We had planned to be in Yosemite National Park to do some walking. When it did rupture I went from feeling absolutely fine to being in such bad pain I was barely conscious in less than 5 minutes and we only live a 10 minute drive to a&e. I dread to think what would have happened if I'd been in the middle of a walk! The surgeon kept telling me how lucky I should feel. It certainly doesn't feel like it at times but when I put down what happened in words I realise he's right. I'm still alive and I still have all my friends, family and most importantly my dh. I realise that despite the dreadful reason we are all on these boards, most of us are very lucky to have the lives we live. There are so many people facing worse things. Hopefully in a year's time we will all be expecting or already have our rainbows and we will look back sadly but our pain will ease. Sorry - emotional outburst now over!!!

Sarah - stick with the temps. The more you do it the easier it gets. It really does become the first thing your brain thinks to do when it wakes up! You'll be amazed how fast you can fall asleep afterwards once you get used to it! 

Having said that, I've not taken mine for the past couple of days ( I'm on holiday so got better things on my mind!) but plan to take it tomorrow just to confirm I've not ovulated. Still no sign of AF -grrrr! It's our 2 year anniversary tomorrow. I should be 19 weeks pregnant and in Yosemite/ California for 2 weeks but instead I've still got a huge bloated stomach but no baby. Not quite what we'd planned so I know it will be sad but will try to enjoy it.

Susan - I hope handing in your notice felt good - a new leaf and new luck!!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Just read the blood referral and my EDD was crossed out and FDIU 13/40 was written. :( 'foetal death intrauterine' the baby measured 13 weeks at our 14 week scan and we saw a heartbeat then. Just brought it all back reading that.


----------



## c.m.c

dream- im so sorry about the report- but well done for handing in your notice- now you can concentrate on the most important thing of all!!! it will be interesting to see all the checks they've done- theyre being very thorough!!!

mrsbroodpants- im so excited for you i hope you get a BFP in 2 weeks- it would be wonderful - fingers crossed for you.

hilslo- hope you're enjoying your holiday- i know it wasnt as planned but as you say- lets hope we all have our rainbows soon!!! maybe you will get AF when your holiday is over and then let the baby making begin!!!

nina83--- i hope hope hope hope hope you get your BFP on friday- thats my 30th birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! il make a wee wish for you!!!!

i was at the out of hours doc's tonight- the pain in my back has been so bad but he thinks ive pulled a muscle!!

am back at hospital tomorrow for more hcg checks so hopefully its still coming down well.


----------



## sarahkr

mornin ladies
dream i'm so sorry, i cant even imagine what your feeling hun :(
mrs broody pants fx'd :) 
nina good luck hun :)
hislo, i'll have a go, but i'm really crap, i took it this am, at 5??? 36.2... so its just going down, down, down, i know i'm not gonna be able to be consistent in the times, as oh alarm goes off at 4 one mornin, then 5 another.. so as soon as i'm awake, i'm up, but as i'm not allowed to breathe lol i'll have to take it at that time... so it was 6, 7 then 5 am today.. will it matter on the time, as long as i dont breathe??? x
ece... booked it, were off to antalya on the 5th-12th :)
soz if i missed anyone out xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Yes lol and you can breath just not move about lol... It should be taken without a half hour time frame eg 6-6.30 . There is an adjuster ( google it ) basal body temp adjuster 
Hope it helps


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi ladies,

My temp stayed up so FF gave me crosshairs. Im now 3dpo. I dont know if i believe it yet though. My temp could easily go down and FF change its mind lol but im happy to be getting closer to AF.

Susan. Well done with handing your notice in. Im glad it wasnt as hard as u thought. Sorry about the notices u read. U seem v.busy with appointments. Sorry to hear your mum died from cancer. My dad did too. Xxx

Hilslo i hope u are having a nice hol and anniversary. 

Cmc sorry u have a bad back. Good luck at hospital i hope your hcg is down. 

I hope all is well xxx


----------



## hilslo

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My temp stayed up so FF gave me crosshairs. Im now 3dpo. I dont know if i believe it yet though. My temp could easily go down and FF change its mind lol but im happy to be getting closer

Woo hoo! Fab news MrsBroodyPants. The countdown begins!!! My fingers are crossed!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks hilslo.

Sarah u are so funny. U can breathe lol. Just dont get up out of bed. I sometimes wake up too early but rest until its time for temp. I dont hold my breathe for half hour lol. I think taking it at the same time is the important part. I find that if i took my temp earlier then it would be lower. 

Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Thanks hilslo.
> 
> Sarah u are so funny. U can breathe lol. Just dont get up out of bed. I sometimes wake up too early but rest until its time for temp. I dont hold my breathe for half hour lol. I think taking it at the same time is the important part. I find that if i took my temp earlier then it would be lower.
> 
> Xxx

:haha:ooohhh so now you tell me, i've been lying there like a robot, not moving and trying not to breathe too much:haha: i told you i was gonna be terrible at this.... :haha: so i can breathe, can turn over etc... just dont get up lol? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes you can roll over....just dont start doing cartwheels xxx


----------



## sarahkr

oh, i dont know why, but i only had one eye open this am, was trying not to breathe or move and look at the time.... i thought if i opened both my eyes it would effect it lmao... see what you've done to me... i'm loosin the bloody plot lmao :) xxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lol funny as xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

See, temping would be no good for me as I pee at 3am, 4am, and then wake at 5am - I couldn't get a good 4 hours in before waking.... 

Getting a lot of cramps down low and heaps of CM - not sure what's going on. Very painful though.... Gonna take a pain killer and head to bed


----------



## lune_miel

My temp stayed up over the weekend so FF gave me crosshairs, too! I think I am 4dpo. Which means :witch: next week and ready to start TTC! :happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

i signed up to ff, aint got a friggin clue what i'm doin, it looks a bit grim atm lmao, what is cross hairs girlies? lol xxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Susan i hope u are ok and the pains have gone when u wake up.

Lune miel - we are in the same position then! Xxx

Sarah crosshairs are two lines that cross over on your FF chart. You get them at the point u have ovulated. Its hard to explain lol. But its the red lines u see on peoples charts like Nina's
Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

hey hey hey, i aint got no bloody red line lmao... just looked at nina's... my little feeble attempt tells me jack lmao, oh i wish i could put it up, so you could all have a good laugh at it (you wouldn't believe i was a psychologist lmao) xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nina83

I think you just don't have enough information for crosshairs.
Previous cycle, post MC I didn't have cross hairs.
It also helps to look through the chart gallery, you can choose between different charts, it might help understand how these work, and how you can understand your better!
Here's the link to the chart gallery- https://www.fertilityfriend.com/cg/


----------



## sarahkr

thanks hun, i understand now, i wont get a proper chart, cos i charted too late, so i'll keep on it, and wait till next cycle (fx'd i dont get one) but if i do, i'll understand better... i think lmao xxxxxx


----------



## c.m.c

whats FF???

my hCG today was just over 200 so i got back in 1 weeks and fingers crossed its zero and get a -ve preg test............ let the baby making begin if my cycles return!!!!


good luck ladies with temping- ive not got a clue about all that it sounds so complex but seems amazing for tracking O!!!


----------



## ece77

Hi all,

Lune-miel & MrsBroodyPant - Yay for high temps! Hope they stay that way and you either get BFPs or AFs.

Sarah - You are so funny and so impatient :)

c.m.c - FF is Fertility Friend, a website where you can chart your cycle. I find it quite useful. And yay for great HCG drops!

Susan - Hope you're feeling better already; maybe you're O'ing. Why don't you temp at 3 am. It's OK after 3-4 hours of sleep I guess.

Nina - I'll be looking forward to Friday ;)

Hilslo - How are your temps after that 36.2? I don't think it's already 15 days after that. Maybe you O'd and AF is just around the corner?!

AFM - I got another +OPK today, which is darker than yesterday's. I was confused but it seems quite normal as I read on other threads. Hope I will see a temp rise asap!


----------



## xxDreamxx

lune_miel said:


> My temp stayed up over the weekend so FF gave me crosshairs, too! I think I am 4dpo. Which means :witch: next week and ready to start TTC! :happydance:

Ooh exciting  fingers crossed!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Well, had cramping pain in the night and am bloated and up on scales. Used an out of date OPK the last few days and last night it was faint and today is near enough same colour so fingers crossed i get AF in a few weeks time as we're not trying till next cycle anyway.

I have proper OPKs and smileys for next month just didn't want to waste them using them now


----------



## sarahkr

mornin my lovely ladies,
well i tempted again, 46.42, so my little chart looks a little better lmao, its now cot 4 squiggles on it.... hehehehehe, so how is all, ece, i know i'm so impatient, i'm now waiting for 6am to stick a thermometer in my gob lol... i'm not using the monitor again this month, so it gives me somethin to obsess about :) xxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Morning!
Im 4dpo now. Im getting smiley opks for next month too Susan. I hope u get af in a couple of weeks. Hopefully a lot of us will be around the same cd. 

Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Morning!
> Im 4dpo now. Im getting smiley opks for next month too Susan. I hope u get af in a couple of weeks. Hopefully a lot of us will be around the same cd.
> 
> Xxx

ebay hun, i just bought some type this into the search 111073411759, hey what i dont get is why your temp dramatically changes in half a bloody hour?? why? 5.30-6.00am, +2 degrees? :wacko: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Morning. Everyone boys its busy on here :) well FF puts me at 5dpo , not sure I trust her this month as saying I o/v on cd 11 ( early for me ) and only got Opk + on cd12 !!! 

Anyway I'm between 2-5 DPO today :) I'm only learning after 5 cycles that this isn't really an exact science lol ......... We are all few days closer to a BFP EVEN IF ITS NOT THIS MONTH :) ....


----------



## ece77

After my 2 days of +OPKs, I had a -OPK today but still no temp rise :(. I don't know what to think! Sooo confused and depressed!...


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Dont worry, it can take a day or so for your temp to rise. Good luck. I hope its up tomorrow xxx


----------



## sarahkr

yeah ece, i dont get it either lmao, but then i'm a spac lol, well wait 1/2 hour, mine went up +2, yesterday it was 36.2 at 5.30am, today at 6am it was 36.42 .... baffled :) xxxxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Dont worry, it can take a day or so for your temp to rise. Good luck. I hope its up tomorrow xxx

did you get some sticks off ebay hun? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Well did another OPK tonight and barely a line so looks like overnight/morning was it. I normally ovulate around day 10 of cycle so fingers crossed I get AF in 18 days :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sarah i havent bought any yet. Im going to buy off ebay once af comes.

Xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

I want to get some cheapies too.... Must see if there are any on eBay Australia


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im getting a bit of a cramping feeling now. Just lightly and slight back ache. I wish AF would just come and surprise me lol x


----------



## c.m.c

hi everyone... hope you're all well and temping is going good.

i have just realised that tonight is the first time ive been alone since this all happened.............. my DH has been with me every day and night but is away tonight for a few hours.... i think its just hit me what ive been through.

i havent cried yet or felt that sad about whats happened... i mean i keep saying ' o mother nature knows best' and 'its just one of those awful things that happen' but when anyone else says anything im so annoyed.. like my cousin said to me o these things happen for a reason and i didnt talk for an hour i was so annoyed at her... i thought how f###ing dare she say that.

sorry for the rant im just feeling sorry for myself tonight... im 30 on friday and its just going to be shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i always said i would never say 'why me?' because i always believe 'why not me!!!' but tonight im just thinking 'why me?'

i just want to fast forward a a couple of months and get baby making.... even being able to check ovulation would give me some sort of focus to take my mind off this.... suppose i had to cry sometime and tonight is that night... its hit me like a ton of bricks

34 of my friends ( well 15 friends and their partners and some more!!) are taking me out for a meal on sat night and i know they have been so so supportive

sorry i dont know where else to post this... you girlies have been the most used thread ive been in since this happened..... an i know some of you have had so much worse happen so i feel a bit bad for being so sorry for myself


----------



## Left wonderin

C.m.c you have been through a terrible experience and have suffered such a loss . Don't feel bad for feeling the justified terrible pain that goes along with that loss. You are Intitled to cry tears for your babies , as many as you like , river fulls ! Ocean fulls . 

I feel very sad reading the story of your loss so I can only imagine the depth of the pain and sadness you feel . Please do not be hard on yourself , my experience was when you body physically recovers you "look " well again and people around are only to happy to believe this , but I was far from ok , I was sad and in pain . No one could see it but it was there . 
That I found hard , everyone around me who felt uncomfortable with my grief sighed a sigh of relief that I was " coping , even smiling but on the inside I wasn't . It is important to allow yourself feel those feelings xxxxxxxxx


----------



## c.m.c

thank you... physically i was feeling so much better today.. i guess its just hit me now what has happened...being alone this evening just hit me like a ton of bricks

i really am looking forward to temping with you lot (even though i havent got a bloody clue what i will be doing).... just want to wish the next few weeks away but then i remember i will be off work recovering with my daughter Ava... without her and DH it be much harder.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cmc. Big hugs hun. We all get days like that. Dont be hard on yourself. Cry whenever u need to. Ive had strong days and weak days and u will too. Other people who havent been through a loss cant understand. My friend is pregnant and i mention her baby when i feel strong enough but when she brings it up i feel mad at her and hurt. All my friends have been v.supportive and they were all going for lunch the other day and to take their children to the park. This made me v.angry when i got the text invite to go. I thought "why do i want to go to the park and watch their children play when ive just lost my baby" i felt hurt. But DH said i should be pleased they asked me to go. Basically im saying i react strangly and differently to things now too. It is getting easier with time but it does repeatedly hit me like a ton of bricks. I hope u feel more positive soon. Will your DH be home soon? Hopefully the next few weeks will fly by so u can start concentrating on ttc xxx


----------



## c.m.c

thank you for your kind words mrsbroodypant.... you suffered your loss not that long ago too and im sure it is just awful when friends do that- even though im sure theyre trying not to leave you out..... its such a strange process dealing with it all!!!

my DH will be home in an hour or so... have been alone for 2.5 hrs now and its just weird as its the first time in 2 weeks ive been alone..... 


just feeling crap as its my 30th birthday on friday and also our wedding anniversary next week and i just dont feel like celebrating................roll on July and I will be trying like crazy (fingers crossed i dont need methotrexate!)


----------



## hilslo

cmc - so glad to hear you're feeling a bit better. I think we all get days where the grief overwhelms us. Sometimes the best thing to do is have a bit of cry (or great big gulping sobs). What you've been through is horrible and there are no prizes for "being strong". You are not feeling sorry for yourself, you are simply grieving. :hugs:

The ladies on this board are here for the bad times and the good times. We're here to support each other. You guys are the only people that I know that have been through the same hell and I for one would feel very alone if I didn't have you to whinge, shout and celebrate the small things that other people take for granted! :hugs:

Sarah - keep with it - I promise you will start to see patterns and understand them!! You do sometimes get a random temp (I always get a very high temp after I've had a few glasses the night before or if I've slept badly). I now try to stay clear of drinking more than a couple around the time I ovulate so I don't miss it! Try pasting the address of your chart on here so we can have a peek and help you interpret it! 

ece77 - still no ovulation for me! I was so hopeful after it seemd to follow your pattern but still no sign of it. I'm starting to get very annoyed with it. I just get a move on body - I want to get back in the saddle! :winkwink: I'm starting to worry that it's going to take 3 months like when i cam off the pill - eek!!!

I might buy some cheapies too. I use Boots ovulation sticks but as my cycles are quite irregular and I seem to have a very short surge I get through a lot of them. I'm a bit worried that they won't be accurate enough to pick up my short surge. You ladies seem to imply that they're not very accurate so use them for the build up only then move onto smilies. Do you think I might miss my surge if I use cheapies??? Plently of time to buy some. I've got to get AF first and then if I follow my old cycle pattern I don't O until somewhere between CD19 and 28!

Nina - have you managed to hold off testing so far?


----------



## hilslo

Cmc/MrsBP - I know exactly how you feel. I don't want to be left out but I don't want to be invited to the baby events either. I know it's a no-win situation but I can't help it. 

ps I've tried to add a ticker showing where I am in my cycle but seem to have failed with technology again so it only shows the link. Grr - why am I so rubbish at anything technological. My parents are better than me at this!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cmc - i know how u feel with celebrating. Its my bday on monday and DH next week. We usually have a big garden party with bbq and bouncey castle and invite all our friends and family round. We arent doing that this year. And its our anniversary in July. I dont want anymore bdays or anniversaries as time is going by without a baby. I want time to stand still but ttc time to move quickly and get pregnant again xxx


----------



## c.m.c

hilslo thank you so much.

i am so glad that i have BnB and everyone who can totally and utterly relate and empathise with me. it helps so mcuh on evening like this!!!


lets hope O day arrives soon for you!!!! im all excited to see everyones charts.... can wait to get on FF too!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Cmc you will just love it :) I love temping and checking out my chart lol....


----------



## lune_miel

*CMC* I echoed all of your feelings these past 5 weeks. It really does feel good to take that alone moment and cry it out. I obsessed online these past few weeks how to prepare for getting back to TTC. The waiting seems like forever, but it will come. :hugs:

*MrsBroodypant* Will your cycle be medicated?

The 3 cycles I took Clomid I always O'd on cd18, but I did try to use OPK's anyway. I never got a dark line on the IC's, even when I tried to hold it in the afternoons. Some women just don't. Maybe the expensive smileys would work for me tho...and I am happy that my body has seemed to "reset" post-m/c, as I think I just O'd on cd18 on my own. Maybe the hormones have jolted back to normal, but I want to take Clomid when the next cycle starts bc I know it worked for me. 5dpo and I'm a little scared for the :witch:, not sure what to expect - heavy or light...


----------



## sarahkr

afternoon ladies....
cmc... you are totally in the right to feel like that, my shit head brothers mrs just had a baby 3 days after my m/c, no one in my family knows we are trying, so my mum came round the other day, got her phone out and said ahhh look at the photos, i said "no your ok" i've seen some on facebook, my dad called me a nasty bitch!! i wish i could have just shouted at the top off my voice why i couldn't bare to look!!! so i had to look and i said yeah its a baby.... i'm so awful, he's my new nephew, its not his fault, i haven't even been to see him!! i had to walk round mothercare last week, looking at baby things :( so i know how you feel... i'd be totally the same if andy went away, he's been my rock, but i only had a few days of happiness, not like you girls, i do really feel for you all, it must have been soooo hard, but i totally admire you all for comin on here, i actually feel like i shouldn't be on here :( but i think your all lovely, and you have helped me... i know probably your all thinking i shouldn't be on here, but those few days of complete happiness were destroyed, and my oh doesn't like to talk about it, so i thought i would find someone who i could talk to.. so i did... even if you have made me even more bloody bonkers with this temping, i can actually laugh at myself now, and i hope you can laugh at me too!!! 
i'll put my feeble chart up, if you want a proper laugh!!! just got to work out how to do it lol xxxxx
hope everyones ok xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Morning everyone.

Im 5dpo now but still having light AF cramps and slight backache.

Lune_miel yes i will take clomid when AF comes. I ovulated cd17 on clomid. I do the smiley opks and they work for me as lobg as i dont start them too soon after last clomid tablet as that gives a false smile. I will start opks on cd13. Like u, im really hoping clomid can work for me again
Xxx


----------



## c.m.c

sarahkr- i totally know how you feel... trying to go buy baby presents and everyone showing a baby off to you is not helpful... i think its hard for anyone to understand who wants a baby so bad and then this happens.... an you have every right to be here... i was 6+4 when i lost my pregnancy in the womb and 7+3 when the ectopic was discovered so i didnt see a baby and sometimes feel like i shouldnt be as sad as someone who actually gave birth or saw their tiny baby... but its still a loss no matter how far on the pregnancy was and we still grieve

thank you ladies for all the kind words...

im stalking all your temps... i cant wait for my hCG to get to zero then im going to be obsessed lol


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sarah and cmc your losses are just as bad as everyones. I had a chemical pregnancy in April 2012 and only knew i was pregnant for a week then af came and i found that really hard. Having a baby taken away at any age is hard. But there is always someone in a slightly worse situation. I knew i was going home without my baby but it must be extremely difficult if u go into give birth full term and come home unexpectantly empty handed. But we are all greving the same way. The sadness definately seems to hit us as a group. Some days we are all positive and other days we all feel down. I feel a connection to u ladies xxx


----------



## hilslo

I gave up my seat on the tube twice today for pregnant women. So hard not to scream "It should be me!"

I didn't well up though so that's progess! 

Cmc and Sarah. We've all suffered a loss no matter where we were in the process. We are all back at square one and the more the merrier to offer support and some much needed cheer wherever possible (not that I want any of us to be here)


----------



## xxDreamxx

{hugs} to you all. It doesn't matter when you lose, all our emotions are the same. We had dreamed of our baby and what he/she would be like and now we have lost the dream and whatever gestation date you lost is irrelevant and the pain feels the same.

The only thing about being 13,14 or in my case 16 weeks is that you have gotten past that 12 week mark and start to relax just a little....

Today is 3 weeks since I lost my little one and I would have been 19 weeks today.


----------



## hilslo

I'm sorry Susan, i wish there was someway we could erase the dates from our heads. My 20 week scan was due on Tuesday and I can't stop thinking about it. 

I think thinking about where we would/should have been is the worst part of all this but it's impossible not to. :(


----------



## sarahkr

morning my lovely ladies,
ahhh thanks for your kind words, oh said to me that i was trying to hard!!!! huh, i think he blames me secretly, wish he would just be man enough to say it!!! now i have a thermometer in my gob in the morning, he's like ffs... why are you doing all this? your getting obsessive, you heard what the dr said, relax and enjoy it!!! ahhhh but its so hard... i need to know that everything is going normal, if you know what i mean? i know my chart is silly, but theres no harm in me doin it, actually it makes me giggle, its so feeble :) why do men not understand the complexity of a womans body???? as the drs explained to us both, that making a baby isn't just about dtd.. there are alot more factors involved, which i know as well as you girlies, thats why i like comin on here and talking to you all... i think your lovely and kind :) and i know its in a horrible situation that we all met, but i'm glad we did ;) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

cmc-have you found my feeble little chart? hahahaha how terrible, i promise it will look better next month, as i know what my real temp is, i'll set a clock and do it for 7am everyday, as i'm really all over the place with times, i'll be ok with that now i know i dont have to lie like a robot lol :) xxxxxxx


----------



## c.m.c

Sarah I've only seen nina s chart so far, I'm totally clueless but will be on ff soon I hope when my hog reaches zero and af arrives

My HDTV also thought I was obsessed when I was peeing on o sticks everyday he said we didn't do it when ttc DD so why was I doing it now lol

If it helps my friend who's TTC no2 too also temps everyday and her DH thinks she's crazy and should relax but I think it's fab to know your own body and it gives us something to focus on at the same time it's fun


----------



## sarahkr

ahh thanks hun, i dont think i'm obsessing lol, i've never tempted before, i mean i'm not hurting anyone :( i just poas now, its only cos i'm used to it with the monitor lol, just checkin everythings normal, and no random positive opk, i shouldn't really do it as i would probably panic lmao...
nah men just think its bish-bosh-bang... your pregnant, its not like that, he keeps throwing josh in my face.. josh wasn't planned, i was young-ish and it just happenend, so he's like well why cant it just happen again like that.. you didn't have all these things with josh, which i suppose is a bit like your oh too, i just find it interesting now about how my body does actually work lol, it tells me more and sooner than an opk... crazy xxxxxxxx


----------



## bluestars

Hey, 

Really sorry for your loss. 
I'm in too. Lost my twin boys in Feb and their due date is July. i was 20 weeks pregnant with my little angels and still cant believe they are gone. 

I also hope to be pregnant before or by July. Not far away but thinking positive ! Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Welcome bluestars. Very sorry for the loss of your boys. I hope u get a bfp soon. Xxx

AFM ive just had a brown bit of cm! Sorry if TMI. I want af to come please!!!! Do u think it could be af coming? Ive put it on my FF chart as spotting
Xxx
Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Hi bluestars, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:
Your BFP is right around the corner <3


----------



## Nina83

*Left wonderin*


> We are all few days closer to a BFP EVEN IF ITS NOT THIS MONTH

I <3 this, thank you!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi all :) I'm having a row with FF ! It's telling me I'm 7 DPO and I just know I'm not ! Think I'm 5 at the most maybe even 4 .... 

Anyway ill stick with FF interpretation and wait to see what happens .... Funny that this month got no dip on temp like with all other months I've tempt . Always got a significant dip at 5-7 DPO . Excited to see what my temps do tommrow . 

Nina its true ...... EVERY DAY IS A DAY CLOSER TO HOLDING OUR RAINBOW BABIES :)


----------



## Nina83

*c.m.c*
Some days are better than others, and it's important to have your loved ones around you on the bad days :hugs:
I once read about the "circle" of feelings, or emotions. How you're in the middle, OH outside of that, close family the next circle, friends the next and so on. Only the person inside can feel sorry for themselves, or show sadness. The outer circle has to be stronger for the inner ones. Does that make sense? 
You're allowed to say "why me", but DH isn't when he's around you. However, DH can say that, but the circle above him can't. Again, and so on. 
I'm just saying this because of your cousin. It's hard sometimes to dislike someone for saying something, you feel yourself. It's not their place.
I hope that all made sense. I need to find that article to share. It's mostly for friends of, but helps.

Happy Birthday Love, I hope this year will be so much better than the last, only health happiness and love for you <3


----------



## hilslo

Hi Bluestars - welcome to the board! 20 weeks - you poor thing that must have been awful. I like your positive thinking though - I have my fingers crossed for you for that July bfp! :flower:

Are you temping/using OPKs?

Nina - just spied your chart. Fingers crossed the dip is implantation - it's about the right time! :thumbup:

MrsBroodyPants - :happydance::happydance: Yeay - body getting back to normal - that deserves another - :happydance:

AFM - CD42 now and still no O or AF! Boo!!!!! So boring to have nothing interesting to report everyday!


----------



## Nina83

*Hilslo*,


> Nina - have you managed to hold off testing so far?

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-bnmlMQbGZGo/UOgYjxy-o4I/AAAAAAAAExI/GP1Q5vPkmAs/s1600/kirk-rofl.gif

Does that answer your question?! :laugh2:
I managed to pee on a bunch of sticks just for the fun of it, knowing it was way to early.
This morning, 9 DPO I had high hopes. Last time I got a BFP on 9 DPO, which is apparently rare and very early.
I was down to begin with because I had a bit of a dip in my temps. I didn't sleep well at all last night. I've been SO tired this past week it's ridicules. I've been bloated these past 2 days (can't sleep comfortably on my tummy). CM of some sort (creamyish sticky). Cramps of every type imaginable. From dull, to twiges, to AF cramps. Right now they're dull. Boobs are, well, still boobs.
I POAS and got a stinky BFN. Went on with my morning, and after about an hour went to wash my face and noticed the slightest ever second line. So faint, but in the light there's something there. Whoppee! My day got better- there is still hope!
I then peed on another stick, less sensitive, a cheapie, nothing. 
I've still not given up, 9 DPO IS early. I tried to take a picture, but was too shakey so everything was blurred. Besides, it's very, next to not there faint. It's really kind of pathetic.
I keep talking to my belly and praying for God to make this stick. In my mind it's still there.
I hope I'll have happy news soon :)


----------



## hilslo

Left wonderin said:


> Hi all :) I'm having a row with FF ! It's telling me I'm 7 DPO and I just know I'm not ! Think I'm 5 at the most maybe even 4 ....
> 
> Anyway ill stick with FF interpretation and wait to see what happens .... Funny that this month got no dip on temp like with all other months I've tempt . Always got a significant dip at 5-7 DPO . Excited to see what my temps do tommrow .

I had a sneaky look at your chart and I think you're right - your temps and OPKs indicate that you ovulated later. It gave you dotted crosshairs probably because it's torn between the EWCM and the temp rise. I'd be tempted to override it.....but that's just me. Always trying to make my charts look pretty! Do you normally ovulate early? I know "normal" might be different now but still! 

Exciting times that you ladies are all around testing time!!


----------



## hilslo

Nina83 said:


> *Hilslo*,
> 
> 
> Nina - have you managed to hold off testing so far?
> 
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-bnmlMQbGZGo/UOgYjxy-o4I/AAAAAAAAExI/GP1Q5vPkmAs/s1600/kirk-rofl.gif
> 
> Does that answer your question?! :laugh2:
> I managed to pee on a bunch of sticks just for the fun of it, knowing it was way to early.
> This morning, 9 DPO I had high hopes. Last time I got a BFP on 9 DPO, which is apparently rare and very early.
> I was down to begin with because I had a bit of a dip in my temps. I didn't sleep well at all last night. I've been SO tired this past week it's ridicules. I've been bloated these past 2 days (can't sleep comfortably on my tummy). CM of some sort (creamyish sticky). Cramps of every type imaginable. From dull, to twiges, to AF cramps. Right now they're dull. Boobs are, well, still boobs.
> I POAS and got a stinky BFN. Went on with my morning, and after about an hour went to wash my face and noticed the slightest ever second line. So faint, but in the light there's something there. Whoppee! My day got better- there is still hope!
> I then peed on another stick, less sensitive, a cheapie, nothing.
> I've still not given up, 9 DPO IS early. I tried to take a picture, but was too shakey so everything was blurred. Besides, it's very, next to not there faint. It's really kind of pathetic.
> I keep talking to my belly and praying for God to make this stick. In my mind it's still there.
> I hope I'll have happy news soon :)Click to expand...

Lol!!! woooo hooo!!! Everything is crossed for you - you definitely have to test again tomorrow!!:dust::dust:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina that faint second line sounds interesting. Good luck xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Hey ladies I got a trip to New York which I had in feb and an iPad mini for my birthday so please excuse the predictive text in my earlier message I'm only realising now the my hog should be my HCG and my HDTV is actually my DH lol......... Stupid iPad


Nina83 yes that synopsis totally makes sense and explains why it's totally ok for me to say things and not my cousin even though at times I agree with her


Blue star. I'm so sorry for your twin loss that is devastating to get to 20 weeks and lose your wee angels. I hope and pray for a future for us all and lets hope we all have our BFP,s soon!


----------



## c.m.c

Nina a faint second line is still a positive I swear u can't fake a positive I think u can only have a false negative

This is amazing. I knew my birthday would be a lucky day yippee!

I only got a BFP with a FRER all my cheapiess were BFN till 2 days after my period was due , there's defo more than hope nina this is fab


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Happy birthday cmc xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Happy birthday cmc , hope this year is the start of a wonderful one for you xxxxx


----------



## c.m.c

It's a whole new decade so I hope it's good one


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ive got very strong af cramps now. And pink spotting. Im excited for af! But dont know how im going to get any sleep tonight with these cramps. Oww!! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Can you take some pain killers ? I hate AF cramps :(


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I havent got any :-( xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh dear , hot water bottle ?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good idea! Been that long since af i had forgotten that trick lol thank u xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

It so helps and is nice and comforting :) not too hot now lol..


----------



## lune_miel

mrs broody - isnt she early at 6dpo? Or do you think your O day was wrong? or is it due to first af since m/c??? I am 7dpo and no signs of her yet...:shrug:


----------



## sarahkr

happy birthday cmc hun xxxx
nina congrats hun, just looked at your chart, wow... mines so pathetic!! lmao
mrs broody pants, is this your first period since... do you usually suffer really bad??? xxxxx


----------



## Nina83

*sarahkr*


> mines so pathetic!!

No! You only just started! You should see my chart when I first began, it was all over the place! You'll get the hang of it.


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> *sarahkr*
> 
> 
> mines so pathetic!!
> 
> No! You only just started! You should see my chart when I first began, it was all over the place! You'll get the hang of it.Click to expand...

oh nina, i think you would wet yourself with laughter..:haha:. i do, ahhh i'm so happy for you chiccy, you deserve it :happydance:xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina? Have u tested again? 

Af is pretty much here but not in full flow yet. Maybe i didnt ovulate as i need clomid. But i guess it would be messed up after a loss. I hope the flow starts today so 1st June can be cd1. I like it when it matches the date! And then i can start clomid tomorrow!!!!! Exciting. I will need to order opks too  xxx


----------



## Nina83

I did!!!
These are SO hard to take pictures of. I know the second line is really hard to see, but IRL it's there. Faint, but stronger than yesterday and definitely visible without having to squint.

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3758/8909993620_0cd9b69d18_z.jpg

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7340/8909375095_da3824d85c.jpg

I'm still cramping like AF is right around the corner, and CM is wet/watery/creamy. Don't know but def not dry!
This was taken about 40 minutes after. 
I have my post doctor appointment tomorrow, I'm wondering if he'll be able to see anything to confirm- uterine lining, I know if there is something, it's way to early.
And if I do get a stronger positive tomorrow- if I should cancel the appointment and just schedule for a 6 week mark. My doctor already thinks I'm bonkers


----------



## sarahkr

lmao, my doc thinks i'm bonkers too, and way to regimented in ttc.. i need to relax lol, this is what he told me 3 weeks ago, after m/c, theres deffo a line there hun, just do another test in the morning, what time is your app? could he not do bloods to confirm, then get the ball rolling??? would you be under the care of the epau hun?? xxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I can see the line! Very exciting! I hope its a sticky baby xxx


----------



## Nina83

I scheduled blood for next Wednesday, when AF will (hopefully!!!) be late. 
It's better to schedule now instead of waiting for a darker line, because the appointments fill up like there's no tomorrow. In fact, Wednesday in the morning was the earliest! (the others were already at 8:30, too late)
Last time I didn't schedule, I went to a place that you don't need an appointment. I waited- 40 minutes!!! I'm not going through that again! It's so much easier to just cancel!
My appointments in the evening. 19:30, he closes at 20:00, so I probably won't have to wait even. I HATE waiting there!


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> I scheduled blood for next Wednesday, when AF will (hopefully!!!) be late.
> It's better to schedule now instead of waiting for a darker line, because the appointments fill up like there's no tomorrow. In fact, Wednesday in the morning was the earliest! (the others were already at 8:30, too late)
> Last time I didn't schedule, I went to a place that you don't need an appointment. I waited- 40 minutes!!! I'm not going through that again! It's so much easier to just cancel!
> My appointments in the evening. 19:30, he closes at 20:00, so I probably won't have to wait even. I HATE waiting there!

:thumbup:yeah keep the app, and then you can take a stick in, will they do one themselves while you are there? my doc did, if they do, they can start proceeding hun... so yeah keep it, can you ask to be referred to the epau hun? be under their care? xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## hilslo

I see it too!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm so excited (cautiously!!) for you!!!


----------



## c.m.c

Mrs broody pant, yeah for AF coming lets hope this is it and you get a march 2014 bambino


Nina have you pee,ed on a first response I think they're super sensitive esp as ur period isn't due yet? But I see the line too...... This is so exciting...... Keep us all posted......


----------



## xxDreamxx

Nina - I see something too! Try a first response - I love those tests :)

Mrsbroodypant - definitely sounds like AF is on its way :)

Afm - I am considering ordering sie OPKs from eBay from an Aussie seller. What do you think of these? 

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/50x-OVU...ical_Special_Needs&hash=item5aeace5c98&_uhb=1


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,

I have been quite depressed for the past couple of days and did not feel like connecting. Many things seems to have happened in my absence.

Bluestars - Welcome and so sorry for your loss. It must have been so painful. Hope you will have your BFP by July.

Nina - Congrats! I'm beyond thrilled for you. We'll all be counting the days until Wednesday :)

MrsBroodyPant - Yay for AF. I'd never imagine myself saying that, but life is just so unpredictable.

Hilslo - I still can not believe you didn't O following my pattern. I guess it just proves that every woman is different from each other!

cmc - Happy birthday. Hope the next couple of months brings you a rainbow baby.

All the other ladies - Hope you are OK!

AFM - I guess I stressed out myself so much over OPKs, temps and such, I couldn't have a sound sleep for almost a week! But today I had my OB appt and he confirmed I O'd. Such a relief! 
He gave us the green light to TTC since my HCG dropped to neg 2 weeks ago. But we'll wait for a couple of cycles and start by mid-August when my third AF after MC will have supposedly passed.
He prescribed 1200 mcg folic acid though (800 in a multi-vit + 400 seperately) and said any extra not needed by the body will be extracted. I searched online and it seems so but I am confused. He also gave coraspin (kind of aspirin) and all in all I am again worried that he thinks sth is really wrong with me!
This TTC business is just sooo damn hard :shrug:


----------



## bluestars

Nina83 said:


> Hi bluestars, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:
> Your BFP is right around the corner <3

Thank Nina 83. I hope we all have a :bfp: soon! How are you Nina?

xxx :dust: xxx


----------



## bluestars

Nina83 that test look possitive too me!! xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Ece77 I'm sorry you have been feeling down and I hope your OB apt has helped knowing that you have O,ed is good news..... I know a few girls who had MC,s and after taking a type of aspiran has meant they have had no MC,s since

I too take stronger folic acid I wouldn't worry..... Half the world including me have spina bifida occultation and I took it just to be safer....... Literally 1 in 2 people have it


----------



## c.m.c

Meant occulta. Hate this predictive text


----------



## ticklemonster

Hey girls just thought I'd give an update, just over three weeks since my erpc, was told to do a pregnancy test to see if levels come down and I'm still testing positive :-( got my blood test next week to check the actual numbers. This seems to be taking forever this time x


----------



## AngienDaniel

I would like to join you Ladies.
I began my miscarriage on the 21st of May. I miscarried on the 25th at 5 weeks. My short story is that I had a tubal reversal in 2012, tried for a year with no luck, had an HSG test in March 2013 and my left tube was opened during the procedure, my right one was hydro something or other. The loss was my first pregnancy in 12 years and the second loss in my reproductive history. I am 33, with one tube and I got pregnant right away. I lost it but I know that after 12 years and a reversal, I was blessed to be pregnant at all. I don't know if I was supposed to wait a whole cycle to try to get pregnant again. My loss was without "hospital" incident and my positive o test was on the 30th, so I o'd pretty quickly after. I usually o at cd13 so it was a few days early but really I had been spotting since the day my period was due. (I made sure to get a "not pregnant" on a digital test.) I felt as if my body was just as ready to try again right away as it would have been if I waited another cycle. Emotionally, I cried for a few days, asked God to hold on to my little one, and protect the little one He is going to bring to completion this time. I figure if I am meant for another miscarriage then that will be my road regardless. I eat right, take my vitamins, avoid stress, (as I can) and pray. I can't do much more than that. It has taken me 14 months to get to my first loss. I am having faith that it will take me about 42 weeks and God to get me to my 3rd gain. : ))

Praying for the best for all you ladies I hope to get to know better.


----------



## Nina83

Argh. Second line not much darker than yesterdays. Praying this bean sticks.
Took a comparison picture from yesterday. Please tell me your honest thoughts. I'd rather be told the truth now than have high hopes shattered afterwards.

Todays:
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8409/8919727739_e04f07992d.jpg

Top is yesterday, bottom today:
https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3752/8920281482_7bc0598fba.jpg


----------



## Nina83

*AngienDaniel*
I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:
You sound so strong, I'm looking forward to getting to know you better! <3


----------



## xxDreamxx

Nina83 said:


> Argh. Second line not much darker than yesterdays. Praying this bean sticks.
> Took a comparison picture from yesterday. Please tell me your honest thoughts. I'd rather be told the truth now than have high hopes shattered afterwards.
> 
> Todays:
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8409/8919727739_e04f07992d.jpg
> 
> Top is yesterday, bottom today:
> https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3752/8920281482_7bc0598fba.jpg

I can see the line clearly in the top picture. I would keep testing if I were you. Remember your hcg doubles every 48-72 hours so test again the day after tomorrow if you tested today. Those Internet cheapies don't always show good progression so maybe pick up some first response or a digital.


Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## sarahkr

mornin girlies,
nina, you cant get ANY false positives with a pg test.. just false negs..... if you were not pg, it would not show any sort of line hun, can you get your hands in a frer??? xxxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Nina there is definitely a pink line on both of them . Was this morning test with fmu ?


----------



## hilslo

Nina - they do look very similar (but at least they are both positive!!). Did you take them both at the same time of day? Could it be that your urine was more diluted today so the HCG was more spread out so didn't show as darker? I'm with the others, if you can get your hands on a FRER I would. 

AngienDaniel - welcome. I'm sorry you have to be on these boards but glad you've found us. I have had an ectopic so now only have one tube and am 32 so we're in a very similar boat! :hugs: Gret news that your body has bounced back so quickly though! :flower:

Ticklemonster - I'm so sorry your hormone levels are taking so long to fall. Mine were also a bit slow in decreasing but I'm tyring to think of it as a positive. Our bodies were obvioulsy gearing up well so next time if it is a healthy bean (or growing in the right place) hopefully it will stick! I'm not sure if there is any truth in that but it makes me feels right!

AFM I took a random OPK yesterday and it was starkly negative and also trie to measure my CP (I've briefly tried this before and from reading through our previous posts I'm fairly sure it was in the middle) but today I've had a little bit of ewcm and CP is much higher. I might take another OPK later today. It will probably be stark white again but I'm just escited that my body has had small change in what it is doing. I've still no real idea whether I'm supposed to O or not but right now I'd be thrilled with either! :winkwink:


----------



## c.m.c

Sarahkr I agree with you, I don't believe you can ever get a false positive


Angeldaniel, welcome I'm so sorry for your loss. You seem focused and that's great. I prayed too after my loss, I totally believe in Gods plan to prosper us and not to harm us, we will have hope and a future...... 

Nina I'm so excited I really do see 2 lines this is super, did u get a FRER at all to test with?


----------



## c.m.c

Ticklemonster you defo need your levels checked, mine have been 5000 and now 10 days after they were 200, so my preg tests were still positive but my levels are comin down well. I get more levels checked this Tuesday and I hope they're near zero..... Defo demand a proper level check just in case u need methotrexate, it mea s u can't try for 3 to 6 months and the sooner you get it ( if u need it) the sooner eels hit zero and your wait to try wont be as long then


----------



## bluestars

AngienDaniel sorry for you loss! <3

Nina83 i see lines in both also. try again tomorrow FMP i think it will get darker! 

Possitive thoughts your way and fingers crossed!! <3


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Welcome angeldaniel. Sorry for your loss.

Nina those positive tests are very hopeful. Cant wait to see it on another brand test or digital.

Ive just taken my clomid tablet!!! Let my journey to a bfp begin!!!

Xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Yeah mrs broodypant good luck I hope it's a BFP month in June


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Nina! I just saw your chart and got super excited to see you are bfp! I hope and pray this one sticks!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Thanks for the welcome ladies.
Your test does look a little tiny bit darker, Nina. If you can, I would make myself wait for 2 days and then test with the same kind of test. Then you will see. I think you should get your hopes up either way because I really believe a mindset can hinder or help. I am praying for your little one.
I am not really sure about my cycle this time. I am questioning my o time, questioning my reasoning for going ahead and not waiting like most people do. I am not that strong really and will probably blame myself if I lose another child because I neglected to make my heart wait patiently while my body took a little break. My belly hurts and so does my lower back. It was like this when I miscarried and I know I will be worried. I don't even know if my o tests were a true positive cause I always get two lines and now I am nervous.
I have read so many women on here that get pregnant and have to wait forever to get another pregnancy and usually end up losing that one as well. I pray and ask God to ease my doubt, and man, it is a hard thing to be a woman sometimes. I know that I have to conquer my fear of failure or I will make the joy of sex and babies seem like the worst of chores, especially after all this time of trying. I look around and I am thankful for my 14 year old son, my bossy, know-it-all husband and all the possibility. I am not going to fail and if by chance I do, then God will hold me and I will move on. I am going to be positive. : ))
I don't get to test until June 12 or so by my darkest o test. I am going to become a motivational baby-dancing speaker! 

GO CHICKAS!! GET TO MAKING THOSE BABIES!!


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> Sarahkr I agree with you, I don't believe you can ever get a false positive
> 
> 
> Angeldaniel, welcome I'm so sorry for your loss. You seem focused and that's great. I prayed too after my loss, I totally believe in Gods plan to prosper us and not to harm us, we will have hope and a future......
> 
> Nina I'm so excited I really do see 2 lines this is super, did u get a FRER at all to test with?

:nope:you cant, people would be suing the arse off clearblue/frer etc... no such thing, the only thing that i do believe is true, never go off an opk, even tho they can detect it, there arses are covered, as its an opk and not a pg test xxxx:happydance:


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Welcome angeldaniel. Sorry for your loss.
> 
> Nina those positive tests are very hopeful. Cant wait to see it on another brand test or digital.
> 
> Ive just taken my clomid tablet!!! Let my journey to a bfp begin!!!
> 
> Xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay for the clomid! You must be excited :) I cannot take clomid because of hubby's low count, so instead we use the FSH injections. Do you get many side effects from the clomid?



AngienDaniel said:


> I would like to join you Ladies.
> I began my miscarriage on the 21st of May. I miscarried on the 25th at 5 weeks. My short story is that I had a tubal reversal in 2012, tried for a year with no luck, had an HSG test in March 2013 and my left tube was opened during the procedure, my right one was hydro something or other. The loss was my first pregnancy in 12 years and the second loss in my reproductive history. I am 33, with one tube and I got pregnant right away. I lost it but I know that after 12 years and a reversal, I was blessed to be pregnant at all. I don't know if I was supposed to wait a whole cycle to try to get pregnant again. My loss was without "hospital" incident and my positive o test was on the 30th, so I o'd pretty quickly after. I usually o at cd13 so it was a few days early but really I had been spotting since the day my period was due. (I made sure to get a "not pregnant" on a digital test.) I felt as if my body was just as ready to try again right away as it would have been if I waited another cycle. Emotionally, I cried for a few days, asked God to hold on to my little one, and protect the little one He is going to bring to completion this time. I figure if I am meant for another miscarriage then that will be my road regardless. I eat right, take my vitamins, avoid stress, (as I can) and pray. I can't do much more than that. It has taken me 14 months to get to my first loss. I am having faith that it will take me about 42 weeks and God to get me to my 3rd gain. : ))
> 
> Praying for the best for all you ladies I hope to get to know better.

Angie - Welcome. I am sorry you have to join us under such circumstances. I am sorry for your loss. I hope that everything works out for us all posting in this thread :hugs:



ticklemonster said:


> Hey girls just thought I'd give an update, just over three weeks since my erpc, was told to do a pregnancy test to see if levels come down and I'm still testing positive :-( got my blood test next week to check the actual numbers. This seems to be taking forever this time x

Maybe you should ask your Dr for a scan or for blood analysis. I haven't had analysis yet but will ask my fertility Dr on wed for a blood test. I got a negative HPT within a week of my loss. It sucks that we long for 2 lines on a HPT and then horrid stuff happens and instead we have to pray for 1 line, so we knew our body is getting back to normal. :hugs::hugs:


AFM - It's a public (bank) holiday here in Western Australia, so I have been cooking up a storm - mainly curry! Work is about to get very stressful as it's the end of financial year coming up (30 June) and 1 of my colleagues is away so I will be overseeing her work for the next 3 weeks. Basically doing 2 full time jobs in 1 full time hours.... and they wonder why I wanted to resign :dohh:

I am feeling impatient at the moment - am impatient to see fertility Dr on Wed, am impatient for AF to come back and am impatient to get results of Post Mortem on July 3rd. I just want another :bfp: - I guess I didn't honestly believe I would ever get one (with half an ovary) and so we only started trying late last year, with a break over Christmas before fertility treatment in Feb) - so it was all rather a shock and I didn't fully believe I was pregnant, even when looking at a scan - I had no morning sickness you see. Anyway, I kept telling myself that once I felt the baby kick and had my 20 week scan, it would all feel real. It's sad that as I turned the calendar over to June, the 7th has a dot next to it, as I was due to be 20 weeks on that date! Oh well, nothing I can do but move on but I am impatient!!!!!:wacko:

How is everyone else doing today?

:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

AngienDaniel said:


> Thanks for the welcome ladies.
> Your test does look a little tiny bit darker, Nina. If you can, I would make myself wait for 2 days and then test with the same kind of test. Then you will see. I think you should get your hopes up either way because I really believe a mindset can hinder or help. I am praying for your little one.
> I am not really sure about my cycle this time. I am questioning my o time, questioning my reasoning for going ahead and not waiting like most people do. I am not that strong really and will probably blame myself if I lose another child because I neglected to make my heart wait patiently while my body took a little break. My belly hurts and so does my lower back. It was like this when I miscarried and I know I will be worried. I don't even know if my o tests were a true positive cause I always get two lines and now I am nervous.
> I have read so many women on here that get pregnant and have to wait forever to get another pregnancy and usually end up losing that one as well. I pray and ask God to ease my doubt, and man, it is a hard thing to be a woman sometimes. I know that I have to conquer my fear of failure or I will make the joy of sex and babies seem like the worst of chores, especially after all this time of trying. I look around and I am thankful for my 14 year old son, my bossy, know-it-all husband and all the possibility. I am not going to fail and if by chance I do, then God will hold me and I will move on. I am going to be positive. : ))
> I don't get to test until June 12 or so by my darkest o test. I am going to become a motivational baby-dancing speaker!
> 
> GO CHICKAS!! GET TO MAKING THOSE BABIES!!

:flower:welcome hun, yeah i'm in the same boat as you, i didnt wait for a full cycle, i said i would, but then the signs were there, and i said to oh, well if my body is telling me, i'm gonna go ahead and try, but yeah, i dunno if my head could cope with the same happenenin again... so lets just be positive :happydance: i'm supposed to get af on the 9th.. but as my body is all over the place, she could come earlier or later... but praying like you, that this our sticky bean month :happydance: xxxxx:hugs:
mrs broody pants... let the fun begin xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi everyone! 

Susan - u sound very similar to me. I didnt have any morning sickness either. I felt totally normal and didnt believe i was pregnant. I really expected to see nothing at my first scan and then still couldnt quite believe i was lucky enough to actually be carrying a baby. I did a thread on here called 'i dont believe im pregnant' or something like that -look it up. Try to stay positive. 
I havent had any side effects from clomid yet but i take it at night which is best as u sleep through sire effects lol.

Xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Susan - u sound very similar to me. I didnt have any morning sickness either. I felt totally normal and didnt believe i was pregnant. I really expected to see nothing at my first scan and then still couldnt quite believe i was lucky enough to actually be carrying a baby. I did a thread on here called 'i dont believe im pregnant' or something like that -look it up. Try to stay positive.
> I havent had any side effects from clomid yet but i take it at night which is best as u sleep through sire effects lol.
> 
> Xxx

Hi MrsBroodyPant

I actually remember reading your posts when you were pregnant and thinking that you and I were a lot alike. Although I didn't see any anomalies on my scans apart from the baby measuring consistently a week behind from week 12, I personally think that my low papp a and free B-HCG could mean triploidy so I am just wanting to get the results in a months time and know for sure.

That a good idea about taking the clomid at night. I asked my FS about clomid but because we were going the IUI or IVF route, she said injectibles were best in our case. I found with the FSH, it made me bloated and gassy but nothing I couldn't cope with. Even when I was making 6 follicles and 3 of them large ones, all I felt was bloated..... it wasn't as bad as I had envisioned.

I just hope that I am pregnant again in time for Christmas - I was anticipating having an 8 week old at Christmas, I would love to be at the announcing stage come Christmas at the very least! Oh and I think I may have to stay Team Yellow next time! haha


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Id love a bfp by Christmas too, but by Oct would be even better! 
Xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Id love a bfp by Christmas too, but by Oct would be even better!
> Xxx

No, I meant by October so I could announce at Christmas :) I am hoping to have AF back by 11th. Bring it on!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sounds like a plan! Its a strange feeling wanting af isnt it? Im so happy i got my af and its my birthday today. Af was my best present lol. X


----------



## xxDreamxx

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Hope you have a fabulous day!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Thank u xxx

:happydance:happy birthday hun xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## bluestars

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Sounds like a plan! Its a strange feeling wanting af isnt it? Im so happy i got my af and its my birthday today. Af was my best present lol. X

Happy birthday!!! Have a lovely day !! X x


----------



## c.m.c

Happy birthday mrsbroodypant.....congrats on AF arriving..... Let the baby making begin

Dream..... With my 1st pregnancy I had zero symptoms... My pregnancy was so perfect with my DD, no sickness, nothing! Only I missed my period I'd have known nothing till I felts kicks..... With my recent pregnancy I was sore from the star so I just knew something was wrong........ How cool to announce a pregnancy at Christmas...... I hope we all get there. Your half ovary did it once so it can do it again!


----------



## Left wonderin

Happy birthday broody :) hope you are being spoiled rotten xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u ladies.

Im sat with a glass of wine whilst my DH cooks! Xxx


----------



## lune_miel

MRSBROODY- best bday wishes!

I also had zero morning sickness, which makes me wonder if that was a bad sign to begin with???

I think AF will be here soon :happydance:


----------



## bluestars

lune_miel said:


> MRSBROODY- best bday wishes!
> 
> I also had zero morning sickness, which makes me wonder if that was a bad sign to begin with???
> 
> I think AF will be here soon :happydance:

I had Hyperemisis and still lost my boys. I really dont think its a factor. I think some are just lucky with symptoms and some arent. i keep getting told every pregnancy is different xxx


----------



## hilslo

Happy birthday MrsBroodyPants!!! V glad to hear your dh is spoiling you! 

Susan - that is also what I'm aiming for. I told everyone once I got to 12 weeks last time but think I'll keep quiet as long as i can next time. I'd love to tell a couple of close friends at Christmas though! Here's hoping we all get to! 

Nina - have you tested again today?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I also waited til 12 weeks to tell anyone and will wait as long as possible next time.
I know my hormones were very low and that why i didnt get any sickness or anything. The low hormones were an indicator for triplody so i will be worried if i dont have any symptoms again when pregnant xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

I waited on my last pg , was going to announce on Christmas Day , would have been 12 weeks to my family and friends ( one sister knew ) didn't get to as mc on Christmas Eve . I'm now in two minds , I ended up telling everyone about mc as I needed their support , also ended up telling some people in work as had to take a month off after as was unwell . 

This makes me think next time ill tell those close to me early as if it goes wrong and I end up mc again ill need them and thier support more than ever


----------



## lune_miel

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I also waited til 12 weeks to tell anyone and will wait as long as possible next time.
> I know my hormones were very low and that why i didnt get any sickness or anything. The low hormones were an indicator for triplody so i will be worried if i dont have any symptoms again when pregnant xxx

Do you mean you knew your hcg or progesterone or both? I wasn't getting mine tested so I have no idea.

I will still tell only very close family, friends right away, as I would also share the m/c with them. But as for anyone else I will hold out til it can't be hidden.

My testing date est July 4th (Ind day in USA), hoping for Fireworks for us all :dust:

*Nina* - :test: ???


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

My hcg and papp-a were extremely low xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I also waited til 12 weeks to tell anyone and will wait as long as possible next time.
> I know my hormones were very low and that why i didnt get any sickness or anything. The low hormones were an indicator for triplody so i will be worried if i dont have any symptoms again when pregnant xxx

That's why next time I won't complain (much) if I have my head in the toilet bowl just as long as my papp a and b-hcg are higher. You are in your twenties aren't you? What made them test your blood if you don't mind me asking? With me, it was because I was over 35


----------



## sarahkr

mornin ladies....
susan whats papp a hun?

mrs broody- yeah how old r u hun? 

nina-if your on, how you gettin on?

everyone else, hope your ok girlies xxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Morning everyone , the sun is shining here :) but I'm off to work :( catch ye all later. Hope you have a lovely day x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi,

Im 29 as of yesterday lol.

Susan - in the UK u can opt to have a screening test at 12 week scan where they measure babys fluid on the neck and test my blood. The neck measurement was fine but my bloods were so low. They had never had anyone at that hospital with such low readings before!!

Sarah - papp-a is a hormone given off by the baby and shows how well the placenta is functioning. 

Left wonderin - have a nice day at work. 

Im cd4 now! X


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im 29 as of yesterday lol.
> 
> Susan - in the UK u can opt to have a screening test at 12 week scan where they measure babys fluid on the neck and test my blood. The neck measurement was fine but my bloods were so low. They had never had anyone at that hospital with such low readings before!!
> 
> Sarah - papp-a is a hormone given off by the baby and shows how well the placenta is functioning.
> 
> Left wonderin - have a nice day at work.
> 
> Im cd4 now! X

:thumbup:ahh, i thought it was some test for ovulation or something :blush: ahhh your only a lil puppy :hugs: what does it mean when your bloods are low hun? sorry for all the questions :blush: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

It means there could be a chromosome disorder or the placenta is failing/not functioning well enough. If its the placenta they can give u asprin to thin blood so it passes to the baby more efficiently. My baby had the chromosome disorder. 
Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> It means there could be a chromosome disorder or the placenta is failing/not functioning well enough. If its the placenta they can give u asprin to thin blood so it passes to the baby more efficiently. My baby had the chromosome disorder.
> Xxx

:cry:ahh you poor thing.... if this is your month, will they send you to the epau hun? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Its not something i have, it was just in that particular pregnancy. It shoukd be all normal hormone levels next time if i have a healthy baby. 
Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Its not something i have, it was just in that particular pregnancy. It shoukd be all normal hormone levels next time if i have a healthy baby.
> Xxx

ah thats ok then hun, fingers crossed, this is all our months :happydance: xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yesss! Lots of bfps! 

We need lots of sex first lol xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Yesss! Lots of bfps!
> 
> We need lots of sex first lol xxx

:haha: yeah you do, i feel awful to oh, he said last night about bd, i was like no :haha: he feels used :blush: i've never had a high sex drive, but around ovulation for some reason i actually dream about it, then get the horn bug...:haha: but that only lasts a couple of days, then its like a chore for me, and tbh it is for him, but we know that we have to cover all bases... :blush: dont get me wrong, i enjoy it, but by day 4, i'm like ffs..... :haha:xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes me too. DH calls me a sex pest lol. Im planning on copying the same routine as when we got our bfp so thats lots of bding! Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

lol, oh good so its not just me lmao :) yeah, thats probably the best way to do it, but i couldn't do it for 30 nights lmao... tbh i dont think he could either lol ;) xxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I feel tired just thinking about it ha ha xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I feel tired just thinking about it ha ha xxx

:haha::haha:so do i, lol, but if it worked the first time, you know you can do it :winkwink: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

:haha::haha:so do i, lol, but if it worked the first time, you know you can do it :winkwink: xxxxxx:hugs:[/QUOTE]

Yipeee!! FX


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I dont know how to do those quotes that u do lol x


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I dont know how to do those quotes that u do lol x

:haha:just press reply with quote, then theres emotions on the right hand side...:laugh2::awww: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Hey ladies, just outside in sunny Northern Ireland enjoying this weather. The midwife just called and told me my HCG is now 29:happydance:


So that's me off their books. I just have to repeat a preg test in a week and make sure it's negative:thumbup:


But hey told ,e the pathology results can take up to 6 weeks I was o disappointed. I just want to know if my tube was a healthy one or nt...... I, hoping it was a healthy tube and then this whole ordeal is likely to be a one off as my other tube should hopefully be ok...fingers crossed.

The midwife said to let my body heal before i TTC but I don't want to wait I want to try in July hoping of course that AF arrives

How is everyone else today? I see there's lots of OH,s like my DH.... He felt used too when TTC:haha:


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol that's all of them then ! My OH askes " so what's the story with the smiley faces " when it's" there here " he knows he is in for trouble lol...... I agree by day 5 its oh no really again lol.... But needs must ! As for 30 days straight I really don't think I could !


----------



## xxDreamxx

See.... I didn't bother with that sex thing.... Hahaha I just went for an IUI an bypassed it altogether. :lol:

I am working a half day today as we see a new fertility Dr at my clinic this morning (my Ob/Gynae) no longer does fertility so she referred us to him. Oh I hope it goes well.


----------



## Left wonderin

Good luck with your appointment dream , keep us posted x


----------



## lune_miel

Where's Nina?:flower:


----------



## sarahkr

mornin ladies...
hope all is well :) left wonderin, my oh is exactly the same... as soon as that smiley face smiles, he knows he has to go upstairs... lmao, but yeah seriously by day 4 it is like ffs... come on, lets get it over and done with, and my problem or his is by day 4 its NEVER quick, it starts taking longer... and he always says you've taken everything from me... lmfao, but i know we've gotta do it!! its sad really... but you gotta sacrifice to get what you want lol ;)
yeah where is nina? wonder how shes gettin on? xxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I dont know where Nina is hiding but ive looked at her chart and she has had positive tests each day!!!!! 

Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I dont know where Nina is hiding but ive looked at her chart and she has had positive tests each day!!!!!
> 
> Xxx

:haha:lol, she's hiding... its not where's wally, its where's nina lol, :haha: so she got her bfp? :shrug: ooh i wonder if she's ok? thats a bit strange :shrug: how you doing hun? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im sure she will be back soon. Looks like she has her bfp!

Im ok thanks. Cd5 now. Ive bought digital opks! So all prepared now. How r u? X


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Im sure she will be back soon. Looks like she has her bfp!
> 
> Im ok thanks. Cd5 now. Ive bought digital opks! So all prepared now. How r u? X

:hugs:i'm ok hun, just plodding along, waiting till sunday.. see if af comes? she'll probably mess me around :growlmad: but its my own fault for not waiting.... 
i'm not testing, as i really dont think i need to, i mean i'd love my bfp, but if i'm not, i'd be happy with af on time if you get me :wacko: xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes i understand. I felt the same. Now im on a new cycle i feel im putting pressure on myself for a bfp xxx


----------



## lune_miel

DH said I shouldn't just expect to get a BFP first time TTC again. But I feel like I figured it out the last time so if I just follow the same formula it will happen right away. Don't want to set myself up for disappointment. Happy to be CD2 today.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi Girls,

Well we saw our new Fertility Specialist this morning and he is sending me for another 101 blood tests including the retesting of my ovarian reserve which I am most nervous about as it was over a year ago (maybe closer to 2 when it was last tested).

He has recommended we do IVF - ICSI rather than IUI due to my Ovarian Reserve being low, Hubby's low sperm count and the miscarriage. He did peeve me off a little suggesting that it was down to my egg quality that caused the miscarriage and obvious chromosome issues. If it's down to Triploidy (and I don't know for sure yet) - then it's not down to the age of the mother - it's a random event. agggggh!!!! I am sick of feeling like a prehistoric dinosaur. YES, dammit...I should have done this in my 20's but back then, no clinic would have gone near me as I was even more overweight than I am now. ..... VENT OVER :)

Anyway, I am over the BMI for IVF....by about 12kg.... so he said if I could show a conscious effort to lose as much as poss in the next 6 weeks. So....failing arm amputation...I am aiming for 6kg) :lol:

He was actually a nice guy and knew his stuff (besides the comment about the miscarriage)....

Anyway, nothing is going to happen until we have been for the tests and the counselling session which is currently booked out until August... so we may sneak a few attempts in at home. He has put me on a drug called DHEA so I started that tonight - it's meant to help with egg quality.

So all in all, I feel sad.... optimistic and SCARED AS HELL!

How are you all?

NINA - Where are you hon? We miss you!!!!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lune miel....i feel exactly the same. Hoping for another bfp. I think im going to be extremely disappointed. Yipee for u on cd2! X

Susan - im sorry u have to go through all this but it will be worth it when u hold a new born healthy baby. At least u are on the road now and are getting help. Its hard waiting especially when u feel like a dinosaur and want to get the process done asap. The time will pass and u will get your baby. We will be here to support u. X


----------



## sarahkr

susan- its better to get the right treatment etc hun, i know it will be hard, but just think if anything went wrong again :(
lune- fx'd crossed hun :)
mrsb- wtf is my ff chart saying? its saying implantation on 8 dpo??? how's it get that information? i dont understand, what cos i was slightly hotter that day?? we're having a bloody heat wave... does it not count the weather??? xxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I dont know hun. I cant see your chart. Surely implantation is a dip in temp i think. It is rather hot at thd moment compared to normal, im loving it xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I dont know hun. I cant see your chart. Surely implantation is a dip in temp i think. It is rather hot at thd moment compared to normal, im loving it xxx

:wacko:yeah there was a dip on 8 dpo, then a rise the next morning, witch was 8dpo sunday, then it raised monday???? i just dont get it, went down slightly tues, then slightly up today??? ooohhh me thinks i'm adding lots of confusion in my tiny little brain :wacko: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I sometimes get dips in my chart and bfn, so try not to read too much into it. I didbt get an implantation dip when i got bfp. But u never know!!! X


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I sometimes get dips in my chart and bfn, so try not to read too much into it. I didbt get an implantation dip when i got bfp. But u never know!!! X

:haha::haha:i aint got a friggin clue what i am doing, i'm just reading what its saying, the only thing i do is enter the temp at 7.00am, cervix etc and thats it lol... i just so happened to look down the bottom and saw that? i was like wtf? does it know something i dont?? you feel implantation :wacko: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

Hello Lovelies, I'm right here!
I've been trying not to share much these past few days because I'm very anxious/nervous.
I went to my doctor on Sunday and he was very happy for me, he did say I shouldn't have tested so early though, it only makes me even more anxious. He was so reassuring, and told me that if a second line showed up, I'll get a positive beta, and we'll see each other again in 3 weeks.
Then next day, off I ran to test (stupid me, at 11 dpo... what did I expect?) 7 HCG. It's better than nothing, but I was hoping for higher. I was in tears the whole day thinking that it was higher, or else how did the HPT pick anything up? It MUST have started to go down.
Yesterday I got a much darker second line and felt better, this morning, lighter, but it resembles more of a line than the smudges I've been getting. Plus, I read that I've been reading too much, POAS way to much and just worrying too much.
sticks have different sensitivities, and a line is a line.
I still have symptoms, fatigue, cramps, bloating, and am having another beta tomorrow, and hoping for higher numbers. 
I was also at my acupuncturist and she told me my heart rate felt more like a pregnancy one than AF.
AF is supposed to arrive today or tomorrow, my temps are still high, cervix high and hard, bit of a creamy-ish CM. I'm hoping for the best.
My doctor told me- stop worrying, you don't get all the bad luck.
I need to stop worrying and start looking forward to a 7 week scan! I need to think that right now I'm pregnant, and that's what matters.

We're going away for the weekend, so I'll be MIA again...
I'm going to read everyone's posts now- lot's to catch up on!

:dust:


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> Hello Lovelies, I'm right here!
> I've been trying not to share much these past few days because I'm very anxious/nervous.
> I went to my doctor on Sunday and he was very happy for me, he did say I shouldn't have tested so early though, it only makes me even more anxious. He was so reassuring, and told me that if a second line showed up, I'll get a positive beta, and we'll see each other again in 3 weeks.
> Then next day, off I ran to test (stupid me, at 11 dpo... what did I expect?) 7 HCG. It's better than nothing, but I was hoping for higher. I was in tears the whole day thinking that it was higher, or else how did the HPT pick anything up? It MUST have started to go down.
> Yesterday I got a much darker second line and felt better, this morning, lighter, but it resembles more of a line than the smudges I've been getting. Plus, I read that I've been reading too much, POAS way to much and just worrying too much.
> sticks have different sensitivities, and a line is a line.
> I still have symptoms, fatigue, cramps, bloating, and am having another beta tomorrow, and hoping for higher numbers.
> I was also at my acupuncturist and she told me my heart rate felt more like a pregnancy one than AF.
> AF is supposed to arrive today or tomorrow, my temps are still high, cervix high and hard, bit of a creamy-ish CM. I'm hoping for the best.
> My doctor told me- stop worrying, you don't get all the bad luck.
> I need to stop worrying and start looking forward to a 7 week scan! I need to think that right now I'm pregnant, and that's what matters.
> 
> We're going away for the weekend, so I'll be MIA again...
> I'm going to read everyone's posts now- lot's to catch up on!
> 
> :dust:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:congrats nina xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congratulations nina. I stalked your chart and saw your updated temps and all the + hpts. Keep positive! This is a chance. I hope it works out well for u. Keep us updated when u can. Best of luck xxx


----------



## lune_miel

:dance: Yay, Nina! Just try to enjoy it for now, I know there's no way to relax. :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## morganwhite7

LADIES- May I join you??

My name is Morgan and DH and I got pregnant last August with our PRECIOUS ANGELBABY, Jaxon. We were in a HORRENDOUS car accident March 29th (his birthday) and they had to deliver him at 37 weeks gestation, via emergency cesarean. He lived for 12 days and was the most beautiful thing I've ever seen.. he was all mine and WOW what an amazing feeling that is. He was born a "sleeping" baby. He had little to no brain activity due to my placenta being ruptured and he was deprived oxygen for 2 hours. My cord was dry. On April 10th Jesus took our LO. We were married that week in the NICU with my son on DH's chest.. what an amazing experience. So here I am, young, freshly hitched, HURTING, yet TTC ONCE AGAIN. I am an AVID BnBer so anyone looking for a friend, I could really use one :hugs:

Now here for the lighter stuff:
Thinking 2DPO but these damned OPKs are killin me.. pink lines all over the place.. :wacko: hoping to test by the 11th!

NICE TO MEET YOU LADIES !!!

ooh ooh and add me on FB.. :) 
https://www.facebook.com/morgan.berkemeier?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## c.m.c

Morganwhite I am so sorry to read what you have just been through. It truly hit the bottom of my heart..... I hope you get your BFP soon... Such a precious wee life and he will always be your Angel.




Nina I'm so happy for you. I know it's such a worry but all you can do now is try to relax, enjoy being pregnant and wait to 7 weeks for your scan. I hope this is your rainbow....e joy your weekend away


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi Morgan and welcome

I so sorry for your loss. It is very sad. U have been through a lot. Getting married with your son there was a lovely idea. I hope u get another precious baby soon. 

Xxx


----------



## morganwhite7

Thank you ladies! I am just trying to find a forum that doesnt have a million people and one with ladies who really know how i feel... ya know?

Currently have EWCM thinking im Oing now but not sure? This is my 2nd cycle since postpartum bleeding... +OPK 2 days ago, so a little confused..

Haha I'll check in with ya'll tomorrow!

Sending lots of babydust your way :):dust:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Morgan , its really nice to meet you and you have found a wonderful bunch of ladies :) 
I'm so sorry for the loss of your little one and in such tragic circumstances :( 

You sound like one strong lady :) excited to be sharing this journey with you . I'm on cycle 4 in the Tww following the loss of my little soul at 12 weeks on Christmas Eve. Im on 9 DPO and counting . Refusing to test early lol....


----------



## c.m.c

Morgan, i have had so much support from here and i hope we can all be there for you on your next life journey xxx

Ladies I just did a preg test and its completely negative, no faint line. I'm so happy (crazy but true) . I just want to move on from and start to TTC hopefully in July. My HCG was 29 yesterday morning so I hope it's hit rock bottom now

I was also wondering......... I also did an O test and there's a faint 2 nd line..... Would I be approaching O?..... I had my MC on 14th may and had surgical removal for the ectopic twin on 20th may........I didn't think I could O until about 2 weeks after my HCG goes to zero???????

The Dr who scanned me last fri saw follicles on my left ovary.... Not sure what happening with my body right now... Hope it's going back to norm


Leftwonderin.....when are you gonna test.... It's such a looooong 2 weeks isn't it


----------



## xxDreamxx

Welcome Morgan, 

I am so sorry for your loss (hugs). You are very welcome in this forum though and I look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## hilslo

Sorry - I've been really busy at work so working late and not keeping up with you ladies!

Welcome Morgan! Your story made me quite teary. It must have been horrific. I'm so glad you're joined this board. It's a lovely bunch of ladies that are amazingly supportive. 

Nina - I've been saving these guys up for our first :bfp:: 
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Just remember to enjoy it - you won't make it more sticky by worrying. (easier said than done i know!). Have a fab break! x

Left wonderin - I'm with you on the holding out - though my luteal phase is quite short :( so I don't normally have to wait long! Getting negative opks is bad enough...btw - I hadn't realised before that you lost your lo on Christmas Eve - horrible timing. Sometimes these things know how to kick you that little bit harder don't they? :shrug:

cmc - OPKs can pick up hcg as the hormones are similar (though HPTs cannot pick up the LH surge) so it is likely that they are picking up the remnants of your rapidly falling hcg levels given. I had the same thought when my hpt said zero and a couple of days later I got a near positive OPK until I did a bit of googling. Though given your unusual circumstances who knows?? Our bodies are capable of weird and wonderful things at the moment!

Sarah - can you post us a link to your chart so we can have a sneaky peak?

Susan - so glad you're happy with your new FE. It must feel good to get hte process going again so you're one step closer to your bfp! I'd a few stories of ladies relaxing before they go for IVF and getting pregnant before IVF even though they had previously been trying for a while. It goes to show that maybe we could get our bfps a little quicker if we learned to relax (I'm laughing at myslef now - I know there's no chance I can chill out that much as it's always in the back of my mind lol!). Are you counting down days until your last day yet? I know how you feel about doing two people's jobs. When they were recruiting for my maternity cover they were going to take on two people! Since I'm no longer going to go on maternity leave can I get two people's pay???:winkwink:

Mrs BroodyPants - how's the new cycle treating you - are you going to try anything new this time round?

AFM - still waiting (yawn) for af. I've had so much ewcm (sorry - tmi) over the past couple of days but all negtive OPKs and no pre-af cramps so think it is probably just because my body is still messed up. I will hit CD50 on saturday so getting quite disheartened by hte whole process. Just want to be able to try again. Grrr.....:growlmad:

lune_miel - sorry :witch: got you but new month brings new luck (sorry - I sound like fortune cookie!)

ps -sorry this has turned into an essay - if you've persevered the end then this is for you - :flower:


----------



## c.m.c

Hilslo thank you.... That makes sense to me.....I kinda feel like trying this month but I know I shouldn't .... I had a lot of internal bleeding and my ectopic was ruptured and attached to my colon so I really should wait........ It's just so hard doing nothing


----------



## c.m.c

Hilslo have you had 1 AF since your ectopic?


----------



## hilslo

Not one unfortunately! I know EXACTLY how you feel! I know I should give my body time to recover as I also had a ruptured tube and internal bleeding. It was not attached to anything but my tube but as I now have a whopping great incision and a few sliced muscles I figure I should at least wait until after my first AF. As I didn't bleed much at all after the op I figure there's a lot of old blood (urgh!) in there waiting to come out which probably would be very stable for an egg to implant in. On the other hand.... all this waiting around is so boring and I want to be pregnant again so badly!! :wacko:


----------



## c.m.c

I had no bleeding after at all..... My scan last fri showed an empty womb and 'nice' thin lining according to the Dr! Gosh I suppose it's normal to take weeks for AF to return then, how annoying! I'm hoping to try July, fingers crossed, though they told me to wait 3 months. I didn't need methotrexate so it's prob to let my body heal.


----------



## sarahkr

mornin ladies,
welcome morgan and so sorry for your loss :( must have been awful... but your back here, on the horse :)
hislo hun, i aint got the foggiest how to do it chic, i tried copy and pasting, but when i clicked on it, it said there was to much information :(
how is all today my fine ladies??? xxxxxx
mrs b, hey i think it said that about implantation so i'd pay, do you think? cos i'm allowed on vip for a month, and thats part of what you get for a vip lol ;) xxxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Sorry I've been MIA, been busy here. I'm cycle day 21 here, still waiting to O. I did start temping but then my lovely child broke my thermometer lol. Broke until payday to buy another (freakin car rego and electricity bill had to coincide!) so that's on the back burner.
Last two days I've gotten full ferning on the microscope but OPK's are still very negative. Also lots of wet CM but no EWCM. So who knows where this is going. But making sure to get in lots of :sex: just incase ;) Started my lifestyle change and am dyiiiiing for carbs and caffeine LOL. Getting shocking heartburn and am so bloody tired.

I just quickly speed read through the pages I've missed so I will try catch up later! But I managed to see a big CONGRATS to Nina :hugs:
And welcome Morgan - I am so deeply sorry for your loss xx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Twinmummy ive missed u! I hope you ovulate soon hun. 

Sarah - yes every now and then FF gives u a couple of VIP days to try to tempt u into paying lol. 

C.m.c and Hilslo - Sounds like u will be better to wait until AF before TTC again. I know the wait is horrible but u have both been through a lot. Hugs xxx

Im CD6 now. Last clomid tablet today!!! 
xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone , doesn't waiting just suck ! Looks like we are all waiting for something ..... Waiting to try , waiting to heal , waiting for+ Opk , waiting to test , waiting for AF to go . 
We are all connected by the fact that we are all waiting to hold our little miracles in our arms :) it's so lovely to have people to share all this waiting with xxxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

yeah left wonderin its awful, i just hope that if i dont get a bfp, i get af on time, i know its my own fault for not waiting, but i'm impatient lol, and it would be awesome for us all to get our bfp's ;) xxxx

mrs b- yeah, thats what i thought, its not that i'm being tight or anything, but i'm on the fm and that costs a bloody fortune, plus the silly thing isn't as accurate as a smiley, there not cheap either.... so temping is just something i'm doing for fun, so i refuse to pay lol, i'm not even sure how much it is, but never the less its still not as accurate as a pg test, nothing is as solid as that! so i'm just gonna keep on the free one lmao (tight arse) do you pay for yours hun?xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

No i wouldnt pay either lol. Ive used it for a couple of years now and think it works well enough without paying lol.

Left wondering - i know its a complete waiting game. We need to remember not to wish our lives away and go with the journey xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> No i wouldnt pay either lol. Ive used it for a couple of years now and think it works well enough without paying lol.
> 
> Left wondering - i know its a complete waiting game. We need to remember not to wish our lives away and go with the journey xxx

:haha:oh thats alright then, lol, i thought it was me being a tight arse :haha: no oh is going mad at me atm for even doing it :growlmad: he said i'm getting silly now, and i heard what the dr said , i need to relax and it will happen in time, and to stop being so regimented :haha: when i had the m/c i was like bang, bang, bang, with days, symptoms, etc.. he was like bloody hell, you need to relax, its supposed to be natural and enjoyable :haha: then i saw a picture of him and his wife with their baby, i asked him, how long he was trying? he said oh it happened the first month we decided :growlmad: well he's a doctor, probably ordered loads of tests for him and his wife.. you know what i mean lol :haha: wouldn't let a m/c happen for them :growlmad: god i'm such a nasty bitch :haha: he was probably just normal like us really :haha: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Some people are just lucky and get pregnant straight away. But it will be worth it in the end! I first started temping coz DH read about it and wanted to try it. I wasnt happy about waking up the same time each day so he used to set his alarm and put the thermonitor in my mouth for me and record all the results lol. I ended up taking over and now i dont even tell him when i get a +opk or anything. I do all the planning and he just has to perform lol xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Some people are just lucky and get pregnant straight away. But it will be worth it in the end! I first started temping coz DH read about it and wanted to try it. I wasnt happy about waking up the same time each day so he used to set his alarm and put the thermonitor in my mouth for me and record all the results lol. I ended up taking over and now i dont even tell him when i get a +opk or anything. I do all the planning and he just has to perform lol xxx

:haha:what a star.... see i'm so used to jumping up and peeing in a cup, now i haven't been doing that, i'm getting used to sticking it in my gob (the thermometer lol) :haha: so its just a bit of harmless fun, i do it cosi want to.. i told oh, you just do your part, and i'll do all the hard stuff :haha: just did an opk, as i'm crampy, its bloody positive??? :wacko: shit, should i be dtd??? can i be ovulating again? i told you my body is all over the place :wacko: arrggghh what shall i do? xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

I dislike waiting :haha:


----------



## twinmummy06

Sarah have you done a hpt? OPK's can go go positive because of pregnancy :D


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Sarah have you done a hpt? OPK's can go go positive because of pregnancy :D

:nope:no, af is due sunday... but i'm crampy today, feels like ovulation cramps? is it possible to ovulate now? :wacko: well its me so nothings impossible :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

heres my opk, from about 20 mins ago :wacko: xxxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Test!! :haha:

I'd have peed on like 20+ by now lol. Sounds promising though if your due Sunday and OPK's are back to positive. Fingers crossed!


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Test!! :haha:
> 
> I'd have peed on like 20+ by now lol. Sounds promising though if your due Sunday and OPK's are back to positive. Fingers crossed!

:nope:lol, i'm not testing, is it possible to ovulate now? well it must be, thats positive? should i be dtd??? oh shit, not prepared for this? how can i ovulate now? :wacko: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

It's my anniversary today, wish I had AF as a present but I know it's too soon.


Sarahkr .... Test!...... Your O tests could be picking up HCG, this is exciting


----------



## twinmummy06

I'm just looking at your sig - so your 11dpo now? It's almost impossible to ovulate twice so far apart (almost!) so id personally doubt it's actual O if your sig is right. I stand by my TEST!!!! Lol


----------



## twinmummy06

Happy anniversary cmc!


----------



## sarahkr

happy anniversary cmc hun :)
well the ticker says 11 dpo, ff says 12 dpo, i'm so confused, so should i be dtd??? why would an opk pick up pregnancy? i thought they were designed to pick up your lh surge?? xxxxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

If you google it it will explain better than I can LOL. basically the hormones are similar and OPK's can pick up hcg and show up as a positive opk (when I still had hcg in my system after losing our daughter I got blazing positive OPK's, definitely was NOT ovulating)


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> If you google it it will explain better than I can LOL. basically the hormones are similar and OPK's can pick up hcg and show up as a positive opk (when I still had hcg in my system after losing our daughter I got blazing positive OPK's, definitely was NOT ovulating)

:hugs:thanks hun, i'll google it, but it feels like ov cramps??? well, i've actually had ov/af cramps 3 times now :wacko: told you my body was messed up, i dont think it knows what its doing??? (bit like me lol) xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

just looked it up, scatty reviews, some say yes, some say you can ovulate before af... so thats me out, not dtd lol, dr said its impossible to ov so far apart, but I AM a unique case lol xxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sarah. Have u got a hpt in your house? If not, go buy one! 
Xxx

Happy anniversary cmc


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Sarah. Have u got a hpt in your house? If not, go buy one!
> Xxx
> 
> Happy anniversary cmc

:haha:yeah hun, i've got 3 cb plus, 1 cb conception and 5 cheap ones :haha: call me miss pregnancy test!! :nope: i'm not wasting them, i might as well hold out, what if ff was saying implantation, but really it was ovulation??? :shrug: i am a strange one :haha:, i doubt it would show positive as i'm not due till sunday :shrug: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Oh u got plenty of hpts!! Ok wait as long as u want hun but i hope its a bfp. Stay away af!! X


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Oh u got plenty of hpts!! Ok wait as long as u want hun but i hope its a bfp. Stay away af!! X

:haha: dont ask me why i have so bloody many, i just do lol, :haha: :hugs: ahh thanks hun, but i'm never that lucky :cry: just probably ovulating again xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

My 20 digital opks have arrived!!! Excited lol xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> My 20 digital opks have arrived!!! Excited lol xxx

:happydance: yey, smiley's?? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> My 20 digital opks have arrived!!! Excited lol xxx

Yay! Exciting :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes smiley ones! I just love a big fresh box of those bad boys x


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Yes smiley ones! I just love a big fresh box of those bad boys x

:haha:yeah bring on the bad boys!!! lmfto :haha:xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## hilslo

Cmc - happy anniversary!! 

Sarah - Fingers crossed no AF will arrive and we'll have two BFPs!!!

I did an opk today and got a positive!!!! :happydance: So excited my body is finally doing something! (tmi alert - I've got more ewcm than I've ever had. Usually it never really gets to ewcm but it's been building up over the past few days so maybe my body will ovulate strongly - if that is even possible - can you ovulate strongly - I've no idea!)

The big question (other than if Sarah is pregnant :winkwink:) is do I seduce dh tonight? (more likely I'll just pin him down and tell him to od his duty :haha:)

Half of me thinks I shouldn't as I've no idea what is happening in there with old blood etc and obviously don't want to miscarry but the other half has that "you're more fertile immediately after a loss" niggle whispering away. What would you wise ladies do? x


----------



## c.m.c

Hilslo it's such a hard decision....... Me personally I'm gonna NTNP..... Maybe nature will know best and if nature wants to not get pregnant you won't .....but if she does then you will........ It's so hard.....


I take it AF is 2 weeks away????


----------



## hilslo

eek - I'm not sure. I might jump hubby but not hold my legs up in the air afterwards lol - I think that might be the closest I can get to NTNP!!

My luteal phase was borderline scarily short (8-11 days) but I'm secretly hoping that being pregnant will have reset my system a little (I never used to get ewcm so it's obviously doing something differently!) and push it closer to the 2 week mark - even if it will be hard to wait that long!!!

How are you doing - any signs of activity in there? I've worked out that if I do ovulate it will be around 3 weeks after I got negatives on both hpt and opks (I didn't get my hcg measured so that's as close as I can get to saying that my levels were zero). x


----------



## c.m.c

Hilslo I kinda think an ectopic is totally different to a MC so maybe you could go for it.....lol at your NTNP that's prob the best I'd be doing lol......


My levells were 29 on Tuesday o hoping zero this Tuesday...... Who knows when AF will arrive but I'm usually very regular and have 26 to 28 day cycles....fingers crossed.


----------



## hilslo

OMG - I've finally figured out how to attach my chart!!!!

For those of you who would like to this is how I did it:

When you are on your chart page (using FertilityFriend ) use the drop down option on "sharing" tab at the top. Choose "getcode" in the "charting home page" sub-heading. You then need to copy and past the link contained in the "bbCode Code: (Message Boards) Chart Thumbnail:" box


----------



## hilslo

c.m.c said:


> Hilslo I kinda think an ectopic is totally different to a MC so maybe you could go for it.....lol at your NTNP that's prob the best I'd be doing lol......
> 
> 
> My levells were 29 on Tuesday o hoping zero this Tuesday...... Who knows when AF will arrive but I'm usually very regular and have 26 to 28 day cycles....fingers crossed.

I used to ovulate anywhere between 19 - 28 days so around 3-4 weeks so if you had a regular cycle I suspect you will O two weeks after you levels hit zero! so hopefully the end is in sight for you too...the waiting is horrible isn't it? :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) exciting times ahead I see Sarah :) well I've just gone to the loo and (tmi ) checking cm there was some brown coloured cm . Not a lot but there . I'm 10dpo so its either a very early AF on the way ....or ......... Something else . Just have to wait it out and see what happens over the next few hours or days ! 
Also have a weird pain for the last few days in my hips and a headache all day today . I also think but am not sure ( could be the bra I'm wearing ) my boobs hurt right at the sides ....
No symptoms then all of a sudden lots all at once .... Could more than likley be AF arriving though .... Ill keep you posted :)


----------



## c.m.c

Yeah being able to do nothing but wait is the worst and I've been given 6 weeks off sick by my dr and I get full pay anyway so all I'm doing is resting up (don't want adhesions) and just waiting!!!!!!!

It's so exciting that you're ovulating....... That's been a long wait but maybe your body just knew it needed it?


----------



## hilslo

c.m.c said:


> Yeah being able to do nothing but wait is the worst and I've been given 6 weeks off sick by my dr and I get full pay anyway so all I'm doing is resting up (don't want adhesions) and just waiting!!!!!!!
> 
> It's so exciting that you're ovulating....... That's been a long wait but maybe your body just knew it needed it?

I really hope this is me about to ovulate - I guess I'll see how my temps go over the next few days but I'm optomistic I'm finally going to!!

Leftwonderin - ooooh I hope so!1 This is gong to be a very exciting week on the board!!! Keep us posted!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## c.m.c

Leftwonderin this is exciting........ There's been so much good news here lets hope good things come in 3's....nina Sarah and leftwonderin.........:happydance:


Hils.... You must be O ing...... It was positive and AF not here yet o I bet u are...such good news


----------



## Left wonderin

It yanks c.mc , trying not to get my hopes up ! Ooh I hate this , I was doing so well being positive too !!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Sounds so exciting with people ovulating or thinking they may be heading for BFP's. :)

I don't know whether to try at home the next 1-2 cycles whilst waiting for my IVF to come around. I will be having embryo scope done when I have IVF which is where they time lapse film the embryos developing over the timeframe after fertilisation and study them that way rather than an IVF dr looking at them twice daily under a microscope which means physically removing the Petri dish from the incubator etc. it's meant to be able to see how they divide and give better odds for selecting good ones. The Dr seemed to think my miscarriage was down to egg quality (which I think is a stock standard answer when a woman is over 35). Anyway If I try at home and get pregnant - how do I know things will be ok? But then again, even if I waited for IVF and they put the best one in, it still doesn't guarantee.

I don't think they would have seen anything wrong with my previous baby when she was at blastocyst stage and probably would have placed that embryo in. Who knows?!

So do you think I should get some freebies in at home whilst I wait for IVF and if its meant to be, it will happen? I have my smileys, cheapies and pee pots all ready! :lol:

I have been getting cramping, lots of wetness etc since yesterday and thought AF was on its way but it could just be the DHEA which is for improving egg quality. I hope AF arrives soon!


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm your right , I heard an interview on the radio last week that 70% of ALL women's eggs are genetically challenged , lots of them may fertilise but never implant . They were saying that one of the issues that is being researched now is trying to detect the good eggs from the damaged ones in fertilised embryo for Ivf . They are saying that it could increase the positive outcome of Ivf by 57% ! Currently statistically you have 1 -4 chance of success like natural cycles 20% , but with this method being developed you will have 2.5 -4 chance each time . 

Anyway ( sorry I got side tracked ) I'd say go for it ;)


----------



## xxDreamxx

If I did fall pregnant naturally with all mine and hubbies issues I would do the old "whoops Dr.... Didn't think that would happen" response hahahaha


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol..... Good answer !


----------



## sarahkr

mornin my lovely ladies
girlies, its not a pg test... its an opk, i dont know why its positive??? i'm holding out till sunday as i couldnt bear the disappointment :( i thought af was commin yesterday... whhhooo boy did i have a bad spell of af cramps, it was like my body was desperately trying to, but frig knows whats going on, me thinks i've truly messed up my cycle :( i just dont know what it wants to do??? 
anyway, how are you all today?? finally woke up to sunshine yipee :) xxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Sarah , I've buckets of hope for you this cycle :) it's lovely and sunny here too :) this am brown tinged cm barley there ( only when I look for it if you know what I mean ( tmi ) 
DPO 11 today ........... Still waiting 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Friday :)


----------



## sarahkr

Left wonderin said:


> Hi Sarah , I've buckets of hope for you this cycle :) it's lovely and sunny here too :) this am brown tinged cm barley there ( only when I look for it if you know what I mean ( tmi )
> DPO 11 today ........... Still waiting
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful Friday :)

:hugs:oh i hope we get our BFP's chic, i would be so happy, i've just got loads of creamy cm :blush: sorry :blush: yeah i know what you mean hun, last month i wore white knickers all weekend :haha: i had a few spots of "old blood" like my body was desperately trying to, but.. well we know the rest, when is your af due hun? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Dream.....I'd defo be going for it!!! As you say they're freebies


----------



## Left wonderin

Sarah FF says AF due on Wednesday next I have 15 day LP so seems to early for AF right ? Although I may have o/v earlier than I thought although only got + Opk on cd 12 .... Come on BFP LETS BE HAVING YOU :) 

Fxd for us this month !


----------



## sarahkr

Left wonderin said:


> Sarah FF says AF due on Wednesday next I have 15 day LP so seems to early for AF right ? Although I may have o/v earlier than I thought although only got + Opk on cd 12 .... Come on BFP LETS BE HAVING YOU :)
> 
> Fxd for us this month !

:hugs:oh i'm praying for us hun :), positive thoughts :) xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi ladies.

So much activity! And exciting too!

Sarah & left wonderin - i had brown cm just before my bfp. A positive opk is a big indicator for bfp, just search it on here, ive read loads of threads about it. I hope u both get bfp like Nina. 

Cmc & Hilslo - sorry u are both having to wait so long. Hugs xxx

Susan - u might as well try at home. Just enjoy it and see what happens. I understand that u feel there is no hope naturally. I feel like that too, i dont have a chance without clomid. At least u are on the right track and if u get lucky before then bonus! 

AFM im cd7 ...nothing to report lol

Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> So much activity! And exciting too!
> 
> Sarah & left wonderin - i had brown cm just before my bfp. A positive opk is a big indicator for bfp, just search it on here, ive read loads of threads about it. I hope u both get bfp like Nina.
> 
> Cmc & Hilslo - sorry u are both having to wait so long. Hugs xxx
> 
> Susan - u might as well try at home. Just enjoy it and see what happens. I understand that u feel there is no hope naturally. I feel like that too, i dont have a chance without clomid. At least u are on the right track and if u get lucky before then bonus!
> 
> AFM im cd7 ...nothing to report lol
> 
> Xxx

:hugs:thanks hun, got the mother-in-law comin to stay at the weekend :growlmad: she always opens the flood gates, so really don't want her to come, i know i'll be moody, thinking just go away... lol:haha: how nasty am i? xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh no mil for the weekend is hard lol.... I feel for you lol ......


----------



## sarahkr

Left wonderin said:


> Oh no mil for the weekend is hard lol.... I feel for you lol ......

:haha:i'm already in sulk mode :haha: why does she have to come this bloody weekend??? it means i have to be happy and entertain her :growlmad: i've got too much on my mind for it, AND to top it off, his brother, wife and niece are picking her up sunday, and we're all going for a meal :growlmad: this is gonna be the hardest weekend EVER, i won't be wearing white knickers lol, i'll just be back and too to the loo, keep checking :haha: how awful am i??? xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sounds like fun lol. Good luck with mil xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Sounds like fun lol. Good luck with mil xxx

:haha:i'll send her to you hun lol xxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lol nightmare xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Lol nightmare xxx

:haha:innit, god i sooooo cant be arsed, she's never wanted to stay over before, why now? ffs.... :growlmad: i'm just gonna be a moody cow, :haha: xxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Does she live far away? X


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Does she live far away? X

:nope:but she doesn't drive, i can see an argument comin on when he gets home, just told him i cant be arsed with his mum comin.... ooops :haha:xxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

Having rellies stay over is my worst nightmare. I love my family, but I can barely keep my cool with mine staying, let alone his lol. His sister stayed for almost a month a while back and I wanted to strangle her by the time she left!! :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Having rellies stay over is my worst nightmare. I love my family, but I can barely keep my cool with mine staying, let alone his lol. His sister stayed for almost a month a while back and I wanted to strangle her by the time she left!! :haha:

:blush:this couldn't have come at a worse time, i mean she's lovely, but my head is all over the place :wacko: more than usual :haha:, well i suppose i cant blame her if the witch comes, its not her fault, but everytime we go there to stay, af ALWAYS comes :growlmad: he just does not get how stressed i am about it! nevermind friggin entertaining, i'm just like.... NO!!!xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im lucky that my family all live close by so i only have to see them all for short visits. I could cope with the inlaws sleeping over lol xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Im lucky that my family all live close by so i only have to see them all for short visits. I could cope with the inlaws sleeping over lol xxx

:growlmad:christ my mum and dad just walked in.... at least it was short and sweet lmao xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Hilslo. I found this and it supports trying sooner

https://www.ectopic.org.uk/index.php/news/pregnancy-interval-after-miscarriage/


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone , have had more brown discharge today , more " old blood like " than cm now . 90% sure AF is on the way 10% doubt is due to temp rise this am and the fact that it FF saying AF not due till Wed . 

I can't deal with not knowing anymore and will test tommrow with fmu . I need to know one way or the other:wacko: not knowing is killing me , even worse than AF coming !!!!


----------



## twinmummy06

Good luck tomorrow Left Wondering! We all know which %age we are rooting for for you :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks so much xxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good luck with testing! Brown is a good sign! FX xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Good luck for those that are testing. :)

I am off for a million blood and urine tests for FS - their seems to be every test imagined on the referral. Then off to library to pick up books on IVF :) need to be read up :)


----------



## twinmummy06

Hope your bloods went ok and you found some books!

Who else is guilty of wanting Sunday to hurry up so Sarah will test lol :wave: Left Wondering too of course if its Sunday for you tomorrow (no idea where you live and too lazy to search back in the thread :blush: lol)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes come on Sunday!!
Not long to go....

Left wonderin, have u tested yet? 

Susan good luck with bloods etc. I hope u found some good books. 

Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

mornin lovely's
well its mother in law day :( lol, bad mood already hahaha
how are you all? i wont be testing tomoz, the mother in law is here, ff is also saying for some reason test thurs??? who do i listen to?? christ if af hasn't shown up by thursday, i'll be at the docs :( so i will probably test monday if she doesnt show up by then, as MIL always opens the flood gates :(
how is everyone doing? suns out again :) xxxxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

I'm going off to sulk now Sarah lol. This is torture :haha: I have a really good feeling about your positive opk :)

Me - my body's nuts. Still getting alot of EWCM and ferning on saliva test. But stark negative OPK's. DTD to cover bases just incase but I don't believe I'm actually about to O - beginning to wonder if losing weight is screwing with my estrogen levels - there for giving me the ferning and EWCM. 
Why can this just be straight forward lol.


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> I'm going off to sulk now Sarah lol. This is torture :haha: I have a really good feeling about your positive opk :)
> 
> Me - my body's nuts. Still getting alot of EWCM and ferning on saliva test. But stark negative OPK's. DTD to cover bases just incase but I don't believe I'm actually about to O - beginning to wonder if losing weight is screwing with my estrogen levels - there for giving me the ferning and EWCM.
> Why can this just be straight forward lol.

:haha:we're both sulking :haha: god my body is being weird, i never wear pads, but i've put one on, it feels like water comin out of me? :wacko: checked, cervix is high, closed and firm and milky/creamy cm, but it really feels like water??? oh god i hope this doesn't end in disaster :cry: so wanna test, but gonna hold out, cant do it whens she's here anyway :growlmad: if i survive her comin, i'll know i'm in with a chance :haha:
FF has a pink box on tomoz, then a black box on thurs? :wacko: xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

Every symptom you post has me more and more hopeful for you seriously! Sounding positive :)


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Every symptom you post has me more and more hopeful for you seriously! Sounding positive :)

:hugs:thanks hun, i just feel really crappy :cry: why is FF saying black box thursday hun? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

I have no clue - I got a week into charting for the first time and DD broke my thermometer. Haven't even watched the lessons yet lol. I'm sure one of the other ladies will know.


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> I have no clue - I got a week into charting for the first time and DD broke my thermometer. Haven't even watched the lessons yet lol. I'm sure one of the other ladies will know.

:hugs:thanks hun, i've looked at other charts, some are like mine, i took my temp this am, quite high, same as others, then is goes right down the next day, so i think thats what will happen to me :( xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ladies , chickened out of testing with fmu .......... However then said sod this and tested with smu ...........


----------



## c.m.c

Left wonderin said:


> Well ladies , chickened out of testing with fmu .......... However then said sod this and tested with smu ...........

What was the result?????????


----------



## sarahkr

Left wonderin said:


> Well ladies , chickened out of testing with fmu .......... However then said sod this and tested with smu ...........

:haha:your like me, i'm dying to test, but too scared :haha: what were the results hun??? xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ....... I'm even scared to write it as still think I'm dreaming . I just got my very own :bfp: eeeeeeeeeeek , Im a bundle of nerves !!!! Haven't told oh yet you ladies are the first to know . I need to find out how to post a photo so you can confirm I'm not dreaming !!!!!! A definite second line immediately came up but still don't trust it :haha:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Left wonderin said:


> Well ....... I'm even scared to write it as still think I'm dreaming . I just got my very own :bfp: eeeeeeeeeeek , Im a bundle of nerves !!!! Haven't told oh yet you ladies are the first to know . I need to find out how to post a photo so you can confirm I'm not dreaming !!!!!! A definite second line immediately came up but still don't trust it :haha:

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so pleased for you!!!! Where is your hubby? Oooh can't wait to hear how he takes it :)

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

YIPEEEEEEEEE...... oh i hope mines the same, when is af due hun??? xxxxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Well, I went shopping today and the chemist had FRER pregnancy tests for $9.99 down from $16.99 (so they ended up about £4 for 3 tests) - so I bought 3 packs of 3 and then came home and thought I'd sort out my bathroom cupboard and get my ovulation kits put into expiry date order. ummmm people....I have a problem!

https://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/935784_10151488725428131_756976973_n.jpg

This doesn't even include my fertility monitor sticks or my clearblue digital HPT's which I just found...... :lol:

Wish AF would hurry up and come back so I can try these bad boys out :lol:

Hubby just shook his head when he saw me snapping a pic with my iPad!


----------



## sarahkr

bloody hell susan, thats a deffo concoction lmao xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

FF says Wednesday but I think Tuesday .... Now hopefully not for a very long time lol......

I let poor hubby go off to work not knowing ... I'm almost afraid to tell him in case it isn't real ! I think I might wait until AF is late to tell him just in case . I really don't think I believed it would happen again ! I'm now offically terrified ! But one day at a time .


----------



## Left wonderin

How do you post a pic ? Ill share my test results


----------



## sarahkr

Left wonderin said:


> How do you post a pic ? Ill share my test results

:happydance:go to reply with quote, down the bottom it says manage attatchments, then a window will pop up, it will say browse, press that, then upload. then submit your quote xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Left wonderin said:


> How do you post a pic ? Ill share my test results

Its the Yellow, Square above the posting box. When you click on it, it brings up a box for you to put the link it. You must have the pic saved to either a photo site (I usually upload to facebook as I can't always be bothered using my photobucket account). Then it puts the pic here


----------



## xxDreamxx

sarahkr said:


> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> How do you post a pic ? Ill share my test results
> 
> :happydance:go to reply with quote, down the bottom it says manage attatchments, then a window will pop up, it will say browse, press that, then upload. then submit your quote xxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

oooh can you just upload too???? wicked!!!!


----------



## xxDreamxx

sarahkr said:


> bloody hell susan, thats a deffo concoction lmao xxxxx

yeah, I didn't realise I had so many. :blush:


----------



## hilslo

Susan - your photo made me chuckle - you are now very prepared. Let's hope you don't get to use them all because you get a bfp. Murphy's law says that because you're so organised that you won't need them all!

Left wonderin So excited for you!!!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Believe it - they don't lie!!!

cmc - thank you so so much for the link (I was on my phone yesterday and wrote a big ost but then my phone lost it Doh!) it makes me feel justified that we did end up trying on the day i think I O'd (still waiting for cross hairs to confimr but given I had a patch of ewcm, a positive OPK, O pain and now 2 days of high temps I'm pretty confident I did. Now I've at least got a bit of excitement that I'm in with a shout!!! I don't really think it will happen this mont has I think we dtd too late (I was having O pains as we were :sex:) so probably too late.

Nina -how's pregnancy treating you so far???

Sarah - you hae the patience of a saint - how on earth have you managed to restrain yourself for so long?? :headspin:


----------



## Left wonderin

xxDreamxx said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> How do you post a pic ? Ill share my test results
> 
> :happydance:go to reply with quote, down the bottom it says manage attatchments, then a window will pop up, it will say browse, press that, then upload. then submit your quote xxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> oooh can you just upload too???? wicked!!!!Click to expand...

Well here it is ( if its worked )
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hilslo

It's not even a squinter! - huge, huge congratulations!!!!!


----------



## sarahkr

YIPEEEEEEE...... CONGRATULATIONS HUN XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

i haven't got patience, i just cant stand seeing a bfn lol, i'm just gonna see if i survive the weekend, i've got af cramps, so looks like i wont get my BFP... my body is just being weird? 

but YIPEEEEEE left wonderin :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## hilslo

sarahkr said:


> YIPEEEEEEE...... CONGRATULATIONS HUN XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> i haven't got patience, i just cant stand seeing a bfn lol, i'm just gonna see if i survive the weekend, i've got af cramps, so looks like i wont get my BFP... my body is just being weird?
> 
> but YIPEEEEEE left wonderin :) xxxxxxxx

Could it be your body starting to get ready and testing out some stretching???

I have my fingers crossed for you. Not often I want Monday to roll around lol!


----------



## twinmummy06

Eeeeeep!! Left Wondering that's a def positive, believe it :happydance:

Susan - building a nice stash I see :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

hilslo said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> YIPEEEEEEE...... CONGRATULATIONS HUN XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> i haven't got patience, i just cant stand seeing a bfn lol, i'm just gonna see if i survive the weekend, i've got af cramps, so looks like i wont get my BFP... my body is just being weird?
> 
> but YIPEEEEEE left wonderin :) xxxxxxxx
> 
> Could it be your body starting to get ready and testing out some stretching???
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for you. Not often I want Monday to roll around lol!Click to expand...

:wacko:don't know hun, i've had them the past 2 nights??? i never wear pads, but i have got one on, it feels like af is here, but it seems to be fluid????? :wacko: i've been really shaky for the past 2 days too, i dont think it bloody knows what to do xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

yeah, I have that weird wet feeling too like AF Is imminent, but remember Sarah, that is could go either way. You are not outta the running till the evil witch is here. 

Oooh just saw this!
 



Attached Files:







9192d493f4bfba2c14145ee8c982ff5d.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Left wonderin

Its an awful photo came out all blurry and uploaded upside down ! Ill try another to see if I can get it clearer


----------



## hilslo

xxDreamxx said:


> yeah, I have that weird wet feeling too like AF Is imminent, but remember Sarah, that is could go either way. You are not outta the running till the evil witch is here.
> 
> Oooh just saw this!

so true.....x


----------



## sarahkr

well, i'll wait and see what happens over the next few days;) xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Left wonderin said:


> Its an awful photo came out all blurry and uploaded upside down ! Ill try another to see if I can get it clearer

My test 12 DPO smu
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xxDreamxx

sarahkr said:


> well, i'll wait and see what happens over the next few days;) xxxxx

I'd pop round with one of mine and have a cuppa while we wait the 3 minutes....but I live 17,000 miles and 22 hours away from you....so err...I won't :haha:


----------



## Left wonderin

Dream your like a chemist shop ! Met with my friend last night who is now 16 weeks after Ivf :) have ya any digitals I could do with one now !!!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Left wonderin said:


> Dream your like a chemist shop ! Met with my friend last night who is now 16 weeks after Ivf :) have ya any digitals I could do with one now !!!

I have 1 shiny, bright digital left - they are so expensive..... I bought a pack of 2 when I got pregnant the first time. I used one when I was sure the lines were really there. I threw away all my used tests recently but took a pic of them all lined up...I tested over 5 days ya see before AF was due. 

It's gonna happen again FOR BOTH OF US.... IT IS!!!!


----------



## sarahkr

ahh thanks susan ;)xxxxx
left wonderin YIPEEEEEEE xxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

I hope you ladies don't mind me sticking around this thread till you all get your BFP :) I kinda would miss you all ..... And I'm still in the land of doubt when it comes to mine lol....
One day at a time for us all ladies and loads of PMA :)


----------



## sarahkr

Left wonderin said:


> I hope you ladies don't mind me sticking around this thread till you all get your BFP :) I kinda would miss you all ..... And I'm still in the land of doubt when it comes to mine lol....
> One day at a time for us all ladies and loads of PMA :)

:hugs:ahhh no DONT LEAVE US :cry: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

I have no intention of it !!!!! Lol.........


----------



## xxDreamxx

Left wonderin said:


> I have no intention of it !!!!! Lol.........

Good! cos we want to keep you :hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Left wonderin I'm so so happy for you:happydance::happydance::happydance:


Don't leave us we are all in this together till we get our BFP


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm so not leaving !!!! Right I better get back to the real world lol...... There is a house to be cleaned and shopping to be done ! BFP don't change that lol......

Have a great day everyone


----------



## xxDreamxx

Left wonderin said:


> I'm so not leaving !!!! Right I better get back to the real world lol...... There is a house to be cleaned and shopping to be done ! BFP don't change that lol......
> 
> Have a great day everyone

lol....I need to tear myself away from facebook.... it's my weakness! :coffee:


----------



## c.m.c

Ok need advice.... 4 days ago I had HCG at 29 I got completely negative FRER today.....but my Boots O test has 2 lines....am I approaching O? Surely it can't be HCG left when the FRER was negative???!?

I'm gonna just DTD this next while I don't care about waiting........ Hope I'm not sore after surgery though.... Was reading that anything that increases abdominal pressure isn't good while healing?


----------



## Left wonderin

I use boots Opk and think they are spot on , I'd guess o/v is around the corner :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Oh my!!! Congratulations left wonderin. Amazing news!! So happy for u.

I cant believe how quickly the bfps are coming in! Nina and now u. Sarah next i hope! I hope im as lucky too.

Susan i love your pic of all your tests! Ive got lots too but not as many as u .

Im glad left wonderin is sticking around! I want nina back too

Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Left w - what will your due date be? X


----------



## lune_miel

LEFT - WOOHOO!:bfp::yipee::headspin::yipee::yipee::headspin:
Please stick around and give us :dust:


----------



## Nina83

*sarahkr*


> just did an opk, as i'm crampy, its bloody positive??? shit, should i be dtd??? can i be ovulating again?

I've just started to read through all your posts, so I'm sure this has been answered already! But LH also rises towards AF, but also could be detecting HCG, however, their sensitivity is WAY lower than HPT. I will now read through the rest of the posts to see what you did!

OK... Creamy CM- GOOD sign! I also have those sharp hip pains, you're signs are all good!!!

Now, I'll continue reading...


----------



## Nina83

*Left wonderin*


> Well ....... I'm even scared to write it as still think I'm dreaming . I just got my very own eeeeeeeeeeek , Im a bundle of nerves !!!! Haven't told oh yet you ladies are the first to know . I need to find out how to post a photo so you can confirm I'm not dreaming !!!!!! A definite second line immediately came up but still don't trust it

SQUEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!
Hello Bump buddy!!! When are you due?


----------



## Nina83

*xxDreamxx*


> Well, I went shopping today and the chemist had FRER pregnancy tests for $9.99 down from $16.99 (so they ended up about £4 for 3 tests) - so I bought 3 packs of 3 and then came home and thought I'd sort out my bathroom cupboard and get my ovulation kits put into expiry date order. ummmm people....I have a problem!

See,
only we could appreciate a picture like this!
I love your stash ;)


----------



## c.m.c

Left wonderin said:


> I use boots Opk and think they are spot on , I'd guess o/v is around the corner :)

Please God I hope it is:happydance:...... I'm still in 2 minds to wait for AF or not:haha:

Il use a boots O test tomorrow at same time:flower:


----------



## Left wonderin

Nina83 said:


> *Left wonderin*
> 
> 
> Well ....... I'm even scared to write it as still think I'm dreaming . I just got my very own eeeeeeeeeeek , Im a bundle of nerves !!!! Haven't told oh yet you ladies are the first to know . I need to find out how to post a photo so you can confirm I'm not dreaming !!!!!! A definite second line immediately came up but still don't trust it
> 
> SQUEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!
> Hello Bump buddy!!! When are you due?Click to expand...

Assuming this little one is a sticky bean they will be entering the world around the 17th of February :) ! I'm hopeful though got loads more symptoms this time than with my last pg . Stick Little bean stick , you are so wanted !


----------



## twinmummy06

Cmc I ovulated right after my hcg was back to 5 so totally could be O!


----------



## Left wonderin

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Oh my!!! Congratulations left wonderin. Amazing news!! So happy for u.
> 
> I cant believe how quickly the bfps are coming in! Nina and now u. Sarah next i hope! I hope im as lucky too.
> 
> Susan i love your pic of all your tests! Ive got lots too but not as many as u .
> 
> Im glad left wonderin is sticking around! I want nina back too
> 
> Xxx

Thanks Broody :) I'm in complete shock tbh but also over the moon in the moments I let myself trust its real :wacko: I ain't going anywhere sure I've just gotten here lol..... I'm not budging till each and every one of you get your BFP :)


----------



## twinmummy06

So week one of my diet down (hopefully soon it will be so engrained in my head I can feel comfortable calling it a lifestyle change lol). 

I managed to not cheat once :happydance: which is great for me coz I'm a carboholic and caffeine addict lol. 

4.7kg and 23cm down. Even though most was probably water retention I'm happy. If only it comes off this fast all the time though, coz I have ALOT to lose. Slow and steady wins the race they say ;)


----------



## xxDreamxx

twinmummy06 said:


> So week one of my diet down (hopefully soon it will be so engrained in my head I can feel comfortable calling it a lifestyle change lol).
> 
> I managed to not cheat once :happydance: which is great for me coz I'm a carboholic and caffeine addict lol.
> 
> 4.7kg and 23cm down. Even though most was probably water retention I'm happy. If only it comes off this fast all the time though, coz I have ALOT to lose. Slow and steady wins the race they say ;)

Crumbs! You lost heaps in 1 week. I am a big girl, currently weigh 110kg. Need to get some weight off quick. What are you doing for it? Following your own plan?


----------



## twinmummy06

I always lose alot the first week - carbs leave me really bloated :( and don't worry, I weigh alot more than you, I'd kill to be 110kg right now lol. Once the bloat is gone I usually lose the standard 1kg a week

I had alot of success with Atkins a few years back, lost over 25kg. Put it back on in DD's pregnancy coz I went off plan. 
So I'm not following exactly as still breastfeeding, but I'm basically just eating proteins, salads and vegies. Very boring but works for me.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Dream u dont look like a big girl in your picture. Hope u dont mind me saying. 

Left - so pleased for u. How far did u get with your loss? I hope this is sticky!! 

Xx


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:



> Dream u dont look like a big girl in your picture. Hope u dont mind me saying.
> 
> Left - so pleased for u. How far did u get with your loss? I hope this is sticky!!
> 
> Xx

As my sis in law said when she saw that pic, "it's all about the angles" :lol: 

I was 147kg (320lbs) at my heaviest.

Twin mummy - I am starting body trim protein detox soon and cutting obvious carbs from my diet.


----------



## twinmummy06

Well done on your loss so far Susan. I was 153kg at my heaviest (end of both successful pregnancies). Embarrassing putting that up lol. Been yo-yo'ing up and down from then on. 

Have heard good things about body trim :thumbup:


----------



## c.m.c

Thanks twin mummy I hope I'm ovulating too

Hope everyone is well...

I do slimming world.....I love my food so much and I love eating loads. I'm currently 175cm tall and 175lbs so would love to loose 2stone (28 lbs) ....only joined thurs ( for the 5th time lol) ....really wanna be healthier for TTC... I'm so tall compared to my friends I hate it, they're all skinny and short:dohh:


----------



## Left wonderin

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Dream u dont look like a big girl in your picture. Hope u dont mind me saying.
> 
> Left - so pleased for u. How far did u get with your loss? I hope this is sticky!!
> 
> Xx

Hi Broody I was 12w2d on my last loss but that was in time , baby still had HB the day before I mc but was only measuring 8w5d . My dates were right so there was something wrong with how the baby was developing .


----------



## xxDreamxx

aggggh!!!! Feeling so frustrated! ](*,)

I am waiting for AF.....waiting to finish work....waiting to hear what happened to my baby.....waiting waiting waiting! :cry: I just feel down today.... I had it all.....I had the beginnings of the dream and went from one hurdle to the next but felt like I was coming out of it and now I am not even at the starting blocks...I am miles away staring at fricking clouds!!!! :nope:

It just sucks that so many of us had to suffer through this.... sucks sucks sucks!!!! 

Now I just read that between IVF cycles you need usually 1-2 months.... so even more waiting, if it doesn't work the first time....

Does anyone else feeling like "waiting" is the word of the moment?!


----------



## twinmummy06

Waiting here too! Waiting to O even though my bodies giving signs for the past week but no positive opk. 
Waiting for my second follow up appt after the second D and C where they had BETTER have the results of my placenta because it's been 3 freakin months!
Waiting to fly back to Townsville for my sons post surgery check up and rip them a new one coz the wound looks dodgy as :facepalm:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I know how u feel.
For the past two years i havent been 'living' i have just been existing. Im just continually waiting. Waiting to be someones mum. 
I feel the same way about getting the dream and then it taken away. 3 steps forward then 100 back! I was so pleased when i actually saw a baby on my scan. I could not believe my luck. I hope we get that chance again but only time will tell which means even more waiting....xxx


----------



## hilslo

it is definitely a series of frustrating waits. We need to try to come up with things to take our minds off all the waiting but it's almost impossible at times.

I finally got my crosshairs this morning:happydance: it's been a horribly long wait but never been so happy to see two red lines (well apart from the ones on a hpt!) so I'm now waiting to see if I the bfp is catching this month!

I really don't think we caught it am really just waiting to see if my luteal phase is messed up again after everything that has happened. I'm hping it wil start off where it finished off last time at areound 11 days. When I came off the pill it was only 8 days and slowly built up one day a cycle until the month I got my bfp I was expecting it to get to 12 (I got my positive on dpo10 last time so vnever found out how long it was!). Ladies - keep your fingers crossed that the witch hold out until the 18th for me :wacko:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi all , Dream your right it does seem like we spend our days waiting !! Waiting our lives away , but what's that saying " the best things in life are worth waiting for " think that's it. 
Well now I'm waiting to see if this beanie makes it or not . I'm so terrified , don't get me wrong Im so happy I got my BFP but it has brought with it a whole world of worry . So if I can I'd like to keep waiting with you guys ?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes definately wait with us. I can imagine being scared too of having a bfp and it getting taken away again. At the moment im scared of not being able to get pregnant again. Why is life so hard. I thought this was going to be the happy exciting part. Xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Dream..... Its awful having to wait....you have so much to wait for..... Try not to think f the gap between Ivf as you could get a BFP firs go or even naturally u never know. Fingers crossed.

Leftwonderin I am sure you are so cautious.... Hopefully all will go well....do you get an early scan this time?


Hilslo are you going to give it a go before AF?

Mrsbroodypant have you had 2 AF since your MC?


My O lines are not dark but there's defo two lines so il wait and test tomorrow again ....lets hope this is my O after the heterotopic! We DTD anyway just for fun so who knows lol....I'm still sore in my lower abdomen though


----------



## Left wonderin

Yes I'll be referred to the Epu for an early scan between 6 and 8 weeks, although that will offer some reassurance as I didn't mc until 12 weeks ill need to get past that milestone before I even start to think a baby is a real possibility ! It's gonna be a loooong 8 weeks !! But I'm trying hard not to worry until I have something to worry about . One day at a time but its bloody hard .


----------



## c.m.c

Well at least you're getting that early scan....it be fab if they could scan you every 2 weeks from 6 to 12 weeks wouldn't it. It ill be a long wait but hopefully all goes well


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I have only had one af since my loss. Im cd9 now on my first cycle.

Have u noticed that i always write 'my loss' as i didnt have a mc. As the baby had triploidy and cant survive as its not compatible with life i had no choice, i couldnt continue with the pregnancy. So if i get another bfp im expecting it to stick as i didnt have a problem with that part but it wasnt healthy so i worry that i wont be able to have a healthy child. I feel im in a strange situation and not many in my boat :-(. And your not allowed to mention it on here! Which makes me feel like i did something wrong but i know i had no choice. 

Xxx


----------



## hilslo

MrsB. I know exactly how you feel. I'm in a somewhat similar place. When they discovered my ectopic the baby was still very much alive and i saw its little heartbeat pumping away strongly. I had to sign a termination of pregnancy form on my way down to surgery as if i had a choice!

Neither of us had a choice. Neither my nor your little one could have survived. When we both get our next bfps we will worry for many reasons especially that the same thing will happen again but surely we can't get all the bad luck? Is there a way you could find out before your 12week scan next time? 

In a way i guess at least i will find out if things are repeating themselves at a 6 week scan next time but with it also comes the fear that it will happen again and i will lose my other tube. I really hope there is a way you can find out earlier too. xx


----------



## twinmummy06

Broody and Hilslo :hugs: 

Broody there is no right or wrong answer in your situation. You did what you felt best hun. I can't even imagine how heart wrenching the decision was.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u Hilslo. Your post is very reassuring.
I know im allowed extra scans between 12-20 weeks as i will be worried. But i dont think i will be able to have an earlier scan or find anything out earlier. The bloods cant be taken til about 12 weeks or when the placenta takes over as its the papp a that the baby produces they measure. 
Id like to think that lightening wont strike twice. I hope we never have to go through that again.
Xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Sorry mrsbroodypant .... I'm a radiographer and I don't know if its my job or what but I feel like I would have been the same.... I totally understand that you lost your baby. If you don't mind me asking how and when did you know about it? It sounds like such a difficult and tragic situation xxxx. I doubt it could happen twice....I hope it doesn't for u

Hilslo.....hugs....ectopic s are so rough as there's no choice and there's actually a probably perfect baby that's just in the wrong place.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I feel ok about it because there wasnt a decision to make. I only had one choice. But its still hard to deal with.
Im prob not explaining very well lol but u know what i mean xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Totally understand..... Fingers crossed next time will be completely perfect for you.... It's so rare to happen again


----------



## hilslo

MrsB. Urgh waiting until 12 weeks again is surely some kind of torture. Do you know what the odds are of it happening again? Not that i feel very reassured by stats after seeing some of the odds on here and yet we are still that one in xxxx.

I just have everything crossed that we are all in the majority next time and have lots of healthy bubbas!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cmc
Its a very long story. Short story. I had no symptoms. Went for 12 week scan and baby was curled up so couldnt do the neck measurement but was told i was about 11 weeks. A week later i had another scan & neck measurement was fine but only 11+2 and then found a hole in babys brain and had my blood test which showed low readings. Had another scan a week later and brain looked fine and baby grown well. But as my bloods were low i was told i needed cvs and if it had triplody then it would be cruel & dangerous for me to continue. Week later had cvs done & babies head had grown but not the body and placenta looked bad. Got results the next day to say it was a girl and triplody. It was such a rollercoaster! When the baby was born its head was open at the back & didnt develope.
X
X


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I have the same chance as anyone of it happening again. The egg was fertilized by two sperm. It can happen to anyone. I had never even heard of it before. X


----------



## c.m.c

Awe mrsbroodypant that's such trauma for you and your OH...I couldn't even imagine how hard that is........I'm sure not knowing a definite answer was awful but at least they were vigilant and re scanned and tested you. You poor thing .....Like hilslo said surely we have to be in the majority next time and be ok......we really are in the minority to be on here aren't we...


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I have only had one af since my loss. Im cd9 now on my first cycle.
> 
> Have u noticed that i always write 'my loss' as i didnt have a mc. As the baby had triploidy and cant survive as its not compatible with life i had no choice, i couldnt continue with the pregnancy. So if i get another bfp im expecting it to stick as i didnt have a problem with that part but it wasnt healthy so i worry that i wont be able to have a healthy child. I feel im in a strange situation and not many in my boat :-(. And your not allowed to mention it on here! Which makes me feel like i did something wrong but i know i had no choice.
> 
> Xxx

You did nothing wrong. (Hugs).... I am still waiting on my results but as my papp A and b-hcg were similar to yours, I wouldn't be surprised if they told me that our baby had triploidy too.

I would have made the decision you did, had I been presented with the facts and scans like you and your partner were. {hugs} 

If you ever need to chat.... Just pm me. I am sure I speak for all the girls here in that you don't need to keep quiet in here. You discuss what you need to.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank you susan xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

I think we all need some :hugs: one thing helping me feel confident in TTC so quickly is that it shouldn't happen again. Our triploidy was maternal - the egg was faulty either in dividing or having two sets of chromosomes. 

We should all 'statistically' be fine next time so lets get this party started!


----------



## twinmummy06

Bought a new thermometer today. I've missed almost 2 weeks in temping and am certain I haven't O'd yet so hoping FF can still pick it up if it happens :/ worth a shot lol.


----------



## Nina83

*Left wonderin*
All I know is my doctor told me to come in in three weeks, but at 6+4 I don't want to be disappointed. Last time we did hear a HB at that scan, but I know it's not rare not to. I wish I could go in every 2 weeks, just to be sure everything is OK. 
7 weeks is my milestone I need to pass, and first US is at 7+2.
I'd go into the womans ER clinic with some excuse, but that was where we found out I had lost the baby, so that's out of the question. I never want to go back there :(
When do you plan on going?


----------



## Nina83

*MrsBroodyPant*
I am so so sorry, I hope you guys only know love health and happiness. You'll be someones Mum soon, I know the wait and disappointment hurts so much but it'll be over soon- I feel it :hugs:


----------



## Nina83

Where's sarahkr?


----------



## sarahkr

mornin lovelys,
just had a quick read through your posts, 
mrs b- the odds of that happening again are very high, so i really wouldn't stress your self, before you go stressin yourself about it young lady, think positive about ovulation and the horrible tww :) god have you been dtd every day? lol
nina- i'm here, i had the bloody mother in law for the weekend :(, it was ok, she usually opens the flood gates, but not this time? FF is saying test thursday? my pink box was there for yesterday... but didnt show, so i'm still temping, so oh said wait till thursday, i peed in a cup this am, and tipped it down the sink... such a baby lol, i dont like thursday as its the 13th, and i m/c on the 13th, so if she hasn't turned up by friday, i will test xxxxxxxxx
hope all you lovely ladies are ok too? xxxxx
susan- keep up your stash hehehehe xxxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> I think we all need some :hugs: one thing helping me feel confident in TTC so quickly is that it shouldn't happen again. Our triploidy was maternal - the egg was faulty either in dividing or having two sets of chromosomes.
> 
> We should all 'statistically' be fine next time so lets get this party started!

:happydance:thats the spirit, if its not meant to be, you got to try again, thats what i keep telling myself anyway, i truly believe that things happen for a reason to test us, then we get tested and then rewarded :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks ladies.
Sarah im hoping your af stays away. I wouldnt test on 13th either. I didnt believe 13 was unlucky before but 2013 has been my worst time ever. 
We are starting our bd marathon today. Let the bding begin! 
X


----------



## Left wonderin

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Thanks ladies.
> Sarah im hoping your af stays away. I wouldnt test on 13th either. I didnt believe 13 was unlucky before but 2013 has been my worst time ever.
> We are starting our bd marathon today. Let the bding begin!
> X

Just read back through the posts of the last couple of day , Broody :hugs: what any awful time for you , I'm sure the odds of the same thing happening again are minute for all of you girls who have suffered . So I know its hard but look to the future with hope :) 

Sarah test already lol...... F riday is ages away !! 

Nina I will ring the maternity hospital today and they will send me out an appointment . I'm guessing it will be between 6 and 8 weeks ? Not sure though . Ill keep you posted . Our GP ( family doctors ) do not offer level testing so that won't be happening .


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Thanks ladies.
> Sarah im hoping your af stays away. I wouldnt test on 13th either. I didnt believe 13 was unlucky before but 2013 has been my worst time ever.
> We are starting our bd marathon today. Let the bding begin!
> X

:haha:you go girl, friggin hell, i'm tired just thinking of it lmao, aaahhh yeah but remember 2013 will also be a great year for you too, i do truly believe that we get tested, and if we dont cave, we will be rewarded :) so, you have to let go of the past, as hard as it is, but if i lived in my past, i would be a right mess!! thats why i believe if you aint making any mistakes in life, then you will get rewarded!! whats meant to be will be :winkwink: so, concentrate now on new beginnings xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Left wonderin said:


> MrsBroodyPant said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies.
> Sarah im hoping your af stays away. I wouldnt test on 13th either. I didnt believe 13 was unlucky before but 2013 has been my worst time ever.
> We are starting our bd marathon today. Let the bding begin!
> X
> 
> Just read back through the posts of the last couple of day , Broody :hugs: what any awful time for you , I'm sure the odds of the same thing happening again are minute for all of you girls who have suffered . So I know its hard but look to the future with hope :)
> 
> Sarah test already lol...... F riday is ages away !!
> 
> Nina I will ring the maternity hospital today and they will send me out an appointment . I'm guessing it will be between 6 and 8 weeks ? Not sure though . Ill keep you posted . Our GP ( family doctors ) do not offer level testing so that won't be happening .Click to expand...

:haha:i'm not allowed lol, if i am, then fri i will still be pregnant lol, just after last months disaster i'm holding off as long as i can, PLUS my bloody dr is on holiday :growlmad: the other dr will go mad, as he told us to wait 3 cycles :growlmad: and i'm so impatient!! although you think i'm being patient, it really is killin me lol, i pee'd in a cup this am, then tipped it in the toilet :haha: i'm such a baby :haha: 
do you request the epau hun? or do they? xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

No they will offer , its on my chart from the last time . At least I hope ! Ill call later this week and book an appointment .


----------



## sarahkr

Left wonderin said:


> No they will offer , its on my chart from the last time . At least I hope ! Ill call later this week and book an appointment .

:growlmad:god you have to beg here, but i'm booked in to see the doc on monday, so if i am, then he was brill with me last month, and he tried to help as much as he could then, so he has been told that were trying, so i will be demanding that he puts me under their care! 
how many weeks is your first scan supposed to be? i cant bloody remember?? i had to have a dating scan with josh cos i had periods all the way through, and obviously they asked when my last one was, it was about 2 weeks before :wacko: so they dated it by his size, i was 6 1/2 weeks :wacko: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

Ok Sarah lets compromise - can you take another opk ;) hahaha


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Ok Sarah lets compromise - can you take another opk ;) hahaha

:haha::haha:no, i'm not doing another, i did one saturday and it was positive, but like nina said, it can be a rise in lh before af, i've even banned that now :haha: apparently i'm getting too obsessive!! oh, really is going mad at me for temping... he's like "your doing it again".... :haha: STOP IT :haha: his theory is, if i do no tests or anything, i will be positive :wacko: and i thought i was the nutty one lmao xxx
how you doing hun? xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

tell you what i have noticed that i'm a bit worried about, is a lump on my right side???? it feels hard around that area, but then like a raised lump???? i've never felt that before?? but my dr is off till monday :( xxxxxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

I hope the lump is nothing serious but def a doc check up for it. 

And BOOOOOO! to no opk tests either, party pooper :haha:

And I'm doing alright Sarah, just plodding along. Got a new thermometer to put back to use tomorrow - will be interesting to see if FF will pick up my O even though I've missed 2/3 of my cycle so far lol. Oh well - something else to obsess over.


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> I hope the lump is nothing serious but def a doc check up for it.
> 
> And BOOOOOO! to no opk tests either, party pooper :haha:
> 
> And I'm doing alright Sarah, just plodding along. Got a new thermometer to put back to use tomorrow - will be interesting to see if FF will pick up my O even though I've missed 2/3 of my cycle so far lol. Oh well - something else to obsess over.

:haha::haha:i'm a proper party pooper, this lump keeps bloody moving :wacko: like its gone now, its smooth again now???? frig knows, but i aint got any cramps or pain, i had all those up till yesterday, when af was due... nothing, its all stopped :wacko: 
:haha:i'm actually gettin into this temping :haha: yeah my chart obviously has the first half missing, but it kinda looks like a chart now :haha: i know what you mean about obsessing, but if your not hurting anyone, then why not lol its only your own head that your hurting :haha::haha:
xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Hi ladies....

Sarah you are so brave waiting it out....I'm ridiculous I pee on everything and anything that tests lol...... Il be very excited when fri comes to see your result....lots of baby dust for you.....


Twin mummy...... Good stuff youre back temping....I might stat but as I haven't had AF yet I'm sure if I can?? 

Dream....are you still get your results early July?

MrsB....are you using FF as well?


----------



## xxDreamxx

c.m.c said:


> Hi ladies....
> 
> Sarah you are so brave waiting it out....I'm ridiculous I pee on everything and anything that tests lol...... Il be very excited when fri comes to see your result....lots of baby dust for you.....
> 
> 
> Twin mummy...... Good stuff youre back temping....I might stat but as I haven't had AF yet I'm sure if I can??
> 
> Dream....are you still get your results early July?
> 
> MrsB....are you using FF as well?

Yes, see FS again in June 27 and get fertility blood results and see Gynae/Ob on July 3rd and get post mortem and other blood results


----------



## c.m.c

Sarah I hope that lump is ok....don't ignore it it does no harm to check it out


Sorry to be tmi but my nipples are so so sore and sensitive?..? I'm so obsessed with my boobs as 5 ladies in my family had breast cancer and a lot have the BRCA2 gene.....I haven't got tested as I don't see the point till I have all my kids....nothing I can do about a result only worry....

Have many of you had very sensitive breasts after MC or when HCG goes to zero??


----------



## c.m.c

Lets hope the wait flies for you dream! I hope you can get your next journey and Ivf soon

I still have a few weeks for my pathology results...waiting is shit


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> Lets hope the wait flies for you dream! I hope you can get your next journey and Ivf soon
> 
> I still have a few weeks for my pathology results...waiting is shit

:hugs:thanks hun, i will get it checked out, i need the results first :shrug:
no hun, i didn't even have sore nipples when i was pg, but everyone is different... and its not uncommon to have sore/sensitive nipples when your about to ovulate :winkwink: ovulation signs are quite close with pg symptoms xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Oooo thanks Sarah....lets hope it's O!!! I'm being a very bad girl I'm not waiting to try LOl....but I'm not going mad il just go with the flow and NTNP


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> Oooo thanks Sarah....lets hope it's O!!! I'm being a very bad girl I'm not waiting to try LOl....but I'm not going mad il just go with the flow and NTNP

:haha:same as me, i was suppose to wait 3 cycles :nope: body was giving off the signals, and actually my breasts started tingling the day before my smiley, thats why i was sure i'd ovulated the night before the smiley :winkwink: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cmc i get sore nipples around ovulation time. 

Im using FF. Im cd10 now and get a neg opk this morning but starting dtd anyway. I will get pregnant again!! 
X


----------



## c.m.c

Totally mrsB...... I believe in DTD as often in the month as possible...sure what's there to lose by doing it flat out:happydance: I've never had a positive O test..... (Though i only did O tests or one month) Today there was only a faint 2nd line on my O test.... Weird as my HCG went to zero last week so maybe my O is days away......

I believe if we have been pregnant once then we can defo be pregnant again!


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> Totally mrsB...... I believe in DTD as often in the month as possible...sure what's there to lose by doing it flat out:happydance: I've never had a positive O test..... (Though i only did O tests or one month) Today there was only a faint 2nd line on my O test.... Weird as my HCG went to zero last week so maybe my O is days away......
> 
> I believe if we have been pregnant once then we can defo be pregnant again!

:winkwink:yeah, course you can, have you got smileys hun?? with them and opks, use day urine, not fmu xxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

I try to test around 2 pm everyday.....I use the boots ones which are 2 lines....I thought I ad bought digital ones but realised when I got home.... The 2nd line is much fainter than yesterday...bit weird.... Can't even describe how sore my nipples are...maybe my body is just going back to zero now... I don't know I'm so confused...

Might treat myself to nice expensive O tests on my next payday!


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> I try to test around 2 pm everyday.....I use the boots ones which are 2 lines....I thought I ad bought digital ones but realised when I got home.... The 2nd line is much fainter than yesterday...bit weird.... Can't even describe how sore my nipples are...maybe my body is just going back to zero now... I don't know I'm so confused...
> 
> Might treat myself to nice expensive O tests on my next payday!

:winkwink:the best time to test with an opk, is around 11 am, 2nd/3rd urine, then again at night time, as your more likely to catch your surge before or just after... thats the problem (and the argument) i had with clearblue on the phone, cos i'm on the monitor, they freely admitted that it sometimes misses your surge as you are more likely to surge either early morning or late evening, thats why smileys have always picked up my lh before the monitor!!! so i said well whats the point in having the bloody monitor if that happens, they said they advise to bd on the days leading up to a peak ie.. high days, but some girls have short lh surges, so i said well, for the cost of it and sticks, its a bit shit really!! :growlmad: so i'm still waiting for someone to ring me back and offer some sort of compensation lol, cos you have to use fmu with it, where as you not to with the smileys... :winkwink: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Aww no that's shit..... So we should test twice a day? That would be some Craic in work....pissing in my wee cup lol....

I just bought this......I'm so impatient but not sure if its the whole kit or just 20 sticks?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Clearblue-...874341&sr=8-1&keywords=digital+ovulation+test


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> Aww no that's shit..... So we should test twice a day? That would be some Craic in work....pissing in my wee cup lol....
> 
> I just bought this......I'm so impatient but not sure if its the whole kit or just 20 sticks?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Clearblue-...874341&sr=8-1&keywords=digital+ovulation+test

:winkwink:yep, thats the new one with dual indicator, personally i would have stayed with the old plain ones, as this one is a bit like the fm, 0-low, flashing is high and solid smile is your peak, there new out, thats why there so expensive, but have you hot just cheap opks? use them till you really feel like your gearing up :winkwink: 
erm it should have the test holder with it chic xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

cmc hun, something like this i use https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/30-HIGH-...t=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item2575261f38 xxxxxx
then these https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRIVATE-...t=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item231015abc6 xxxxxx


----------



## c.m.c

Hi, yes I have wee cheapie O strips.....il have a look at those 2 sites now...thanks


You can see I'm an impatient girl....I've so many O tests in mY house lol


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> Hi, yes I have wee cheapie O strips.....il have a look at those 2 sites now...thanks
> 
> 
> You can see I'm an impatient girl....I've so many O tests in mY house lol

:haha:i'm just the same hun :haha: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

c.m.c


> Have many of you had very sensitive breasts after MC or when HCG goes to zero??

Oh my lord... My breasts HURT. Nothing ever like it, I couldn't even touch them. I was seriously thinking that I was still pregnant, even though they didn't hurt when I was. They were like that for about a week. I didn't notice when they hurt until though, about a week after the MC, so yeah, probably until HCG leveled out.


----------



## c.m.c

Thanks nina I'm glad I'm not the only one.....I can hardly put my bra on as I can't even touch them!


----------



## sarahkr

nina hun, FF said possible implantation on cd21... but theres a black box on thursday??? what does that mean hun? xxxxx


----------



## Nina83

Hey Love,
this is what I found on the site-


> Square Points:
> When you have entered a note or if you check something in the Special data section, the graph will display a square instead of a dot. This is useful to check patterns and symptoms not directly related to charting. Note that this display is not enabled by default. It can be enabled on a chart by chart basis by clicking on the Display Settings link below the chart.

I'm not sure what that means. Can you share your chart?


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> Hey Love,
> this is what I found on the site-
> 
> 
> Square Points:
> When you have entered a note or if you check something in the Special data section, the graph will display a square instead of a dot. This is useful to check patterns and symptoms not directly related to charting. Note that this display is not enabled by default. It can be enabled on a chart by chart basis by clicking on the Display Settings link below the chart.
> 
> I'm not sure what that means. Can you share your chart?Click to expand...

it says its too big hun, if you went on ff, its still sarahkr, it has a black box for testing???? :wacko: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

My OPK's are starting to fade in eeeep! This happened last cycle before my positive, so fingers crossed O is FINALLY coming.


----------



## c.m.c

Yeah twin mummy.... That's great...keep us posted....I defo have 2 lines but not a darker or yet...


----------



## xxDreamxx

Just popping in quick as about to leave for work. Just wiped and had light watery pink..... My periods starting :) :) :) :) I predicted Wed from my + OPK so not bad! 4 weeks and 4 days after being induced. Just hope it's not too heavy or painful


----------



## twinmummy06

Yay for AF showing up Susan! Hope she's kind to you. 

Cmc - mine went from barely there yesterday to maybe 2/3 strength at 2mu. Last time it took days to progress from about 1/2 to positive though so possibly in for a wait. Just going keep on testing lol. Now I've got dory in my head saying 'just keep swimming' :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

morning ladies,
how are we all?
yey for susan and twinmummy... fx'd xxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

just tested, positive opk, negative pg test, so i'm not pg, just waiting for af to show her face now xxxxx


----------



## c.m.c

Yeah dream that's great ! Cd1 now for you woo hoo

Twin mummy il try with sum today and see what happens...though I fell a bit AF like? It's just over 3 weeks from surgery so I don know? My cycles can be 26 to 28 days but years ago they were 21 to 23

Sarah....that's strange the O test positive and preg negative.....


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> Yeah dream that's great ! Cd1 now for you woo hoo
> 
> Twin mummy il try with sum today and see what happens...though I fell a bit AF like? It's just over 3 weeks from surgery so I don know? My cycles can be 26 to 28 days but years ago they were 21 to 23
> 
> Sarah....that's strange the O test positive and preg negative.....

:wacko:frig knows whats going on with my body, it feels like af, but its just milky/creamy cm???? i'm wearing a pad, so i just wish it would make its mind up, so i can get on with my next cycle :) xxxxxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

No way Sarah! What preg test did u use :(


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> No way Sarah! What preg test did u use :(

i used a cheap one like the opk, wasnt gonna test... but i felt a bit crampy AGAIN... so i did an ov test, positive, so i thought, god whats going on with my body?? so i thought sod it, i'll use the cheapie.... not even a faint!! just dont think it knows what its doing, can i be ovulating again?? as my boobs are really tingly again????? xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

what does that FF know that i dont? it still got a black pg test on thursday????? oh said we'll keep trying, but i need af for that lol xxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi ladies.

Cmc and twinmummy i hope u get a positive opk soon.

Sarah i dont know whats going in but very strange that your opk is still positive. I hope u get a +hpt or af soon so u can move on.

Susan yipee for af! Thats brilliant.

AFM . Dtd last night and -opk today. Im only cd11 xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

That is so so so bizarre! I don't find the IC hpts great (still use them of course lol) but to be having pos OPK's again and nothing on the hpt is just odd :/


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> That is so so so bizarre! I don't find the IC hpts great (still use them of course lol) but to be having pos OPK's again and nothing on the hpt is just odd :/

:wacko:told you i was a strange one, but thinking about it, i was strange with josh, dating scan confirmed it??? :wacko: could i be ovulating again???? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Sarah for my recent pregnancy I had negatives with here's to 2 days after AF was due....try a FRER......

MrsB ...just as we'll you DTD ...you have O so early it's great


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

My opk was negitive but we are dtd anyway. 

I find it very strange too that sarah still has positive opks. I wouldnt be giving up on a bfp just yet. 
X


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey ladies please can I join??

I had a mc n March last year and an ectopic in June - treated with MTX but didnt work so had a lap but managed to save tube, been trying again since sept with no luck, referred to fertility drs last Fri - hopefully just for a HSG! Need t oget preg by December as we are getting wed September 2015 and I want our baby of walking age to be at our wedding xxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Sarah - I suppose another theory is maybe your body geared up to ovulate, hence the positive opk, but didnt for some reason. And now its trying again. BUT to have a positive for so long is the odd part :/ maybe just wait it out either AF or another test.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi cath.
Welcome! Sorry for your loss. I hope u can get a bfp soon. I got mine after having my HSG. 
Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

yeah, i cant exactly do anything about it lol, my dr is away till monday, so i'll see him, my app is at 10.50, god knows what he'll do if af hasn't turned up... i've got cb plus x4 and 1 cb conception indicator hun... dont think i'll need to buy another lol ;) xxxxx
welcome cath, so sorry about your loss :( we're all hoping for a bfp this year ;) xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Sarah how long have you been having the pos opks and what dpo are you at hun? I often get random pos opks but they only last a day or so? 

Thanks ladies, heres hoping eh? xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Hi cathgibbs ..... We are all going to get BFP by oct....I have a good feeling


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Sarah how long have you been having the pos opks and what dpo are you at hun? I often get random pos opks but they only last a day or so?
> 
> Thanks ladies, heres hoping eh? xxx

:wacko:since about weds/ thursday hun, well ff says 17dpo, af was due sun :wacko: tell ya my body is acting so weird... its cramping like af/ovulation, my breasts are tingling :wacko: and lots of creamy/milky cm???? very strange, oh and i feel sick lmao, just to add more confusion into it :haha: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Sarah....I DTD as often as possible in the month....I think our bodies have a mind of their own....god your AF is late...weird...lets hope either AF comes quick so you can start again or else it's BFP


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> Sarah....I DTD as often as possible in the month....I think our bodies have a mind of their own....god your AF is late...weird...lets hope either AF comes quick so you can start again or else it's BFP

:haha:just shoot me now, i aint got a clue whats going on with it??? i started feeling sick last night after dinner, then again this am, if it was a bfp, surely it would have had a faded line or something?? i've never been this late before, i'm a sat or sun girl lol, not a mid weeker.... frig knows :wacko: xxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Girls I'm so excited but also confused


AF has arrived:happydance: my HCG has literally went to zero only days ago, maybe a week...... It's 22 days since surgery...is this possible?:shrug:


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> Girls I'm so excited but also confused
> 
> 
> AF has arrived:happydance: my HCG has literally went to zero only days ago, maybe a week...... It's 22 days since surgery...is this possible?:shrug:

:haha:ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE HUN!!! yay, i wish my af would arrive or do something lol xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

SArah thats well weird hun!! I think a blood test is best right now, I do know of a person who didnt get their BFP until they were 6 weeks preg!!

C.M.C after surgery your HCG reduces really quickyl hun so thats really good news chick! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol Sarah you made me laugh with your comment about being a Sat/Sunday girl! lol thats me too hun and when she arrives in the week it throws me! xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congrats on af cmc. Thats what happened to me. Af just came randomly. At least u can start fresh now! 
Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Lol Sarah you made me laugh with your comment about being a Sat/Sunday girl! lol thats me too hun and when she arrives in the week it throws me! xxx

:haha:well i am, :haha: i was a monday once, that was a m/c, but typically i work like this, one month 28 day sat, then next 30 sun :haha: been like that forever... i dont do these weekdays, they just dont fit in my little cycle, and an odd number doesnt either lmfto :haha::haha: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs: i even m/c on a 30 day, so my little monitor wont be very happy, i've been on it since jan, its always 28/30 lol ;) xxxxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

c.m.c said:


> Girls I'm so excited but also confused
> 
> 
> AF has arrived:happydance: my HCG has literally went to zero only days ago, maybe a week...... It's 22 days since surgery...is this possible?:shrug:

Ooh we're CD1 together :)


----------



## cathgibbs

hahaha similar to me hun but I was on that bloody CBFM trial last month and was stressing about it so its bumped my 28day cycle to 31 but i still had af on the sunday lol - so confused this month though as I have no opks so no idea when/if i have ov but there isnt a chance in hell we are lucky as we only dtd twice on non fertile days! xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> hahaha similar to me hun but I was on that bloody CBFM trial last month and was stressing about it so its bumped my 28day cycle to 31 but i still had af on the sunday lol - so confused this month though as I have no opks so no idea when/if i have ov but there isnt a chance in hell we are lucky as we only dtd twice on non fertile days! xxx

:haha:oh i think its great, MORE OBSESSION lmfao :happydance: just what you need to throw into the mix :haha: cb contacted me about a trial, how does it work hun? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

haha i know! i have attempted temping this cycle but i think i ballsed it all up lol! 

you going to do it? Basically its a new moniter that measures your estrogen aswell, you have to use opks every dya from cd7 i think then stop once you get your peak and then it prompts you to test with HPTs like 4 days before af? its stupid though as your meant to dtd on the high days but everyone i have spoken to who has used it had high days from the first day they test lol i had highs from cd7 - cd18! Bugger dtd every single day lol! xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> haha i know! i have attempted temping this cycle but i think i ballsed it all up lol!
> 
> you going to do it? Basically its a new moniter that measures your estrogen aswell, you have to use opks every dya from cd7 i think then stop once you get your peak and then it prompts you to test with HPTs like 4 days before af? its stupid though as your meant to dtd on the high days but everyone i have spoken to who has used it had high days from the first day they test lol i had highs from cd7 - cd18! Bugger dtd every single day lol! xxx

:haha:give anythin a go me hun :tease: if its free, i'll give it a go :haha: ahh so they only trial you for 1 month? then its like piss off kind of thing :haha: so i take it, it didn't work, as your here talking to me lmfao :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

It was rather annoying hun cause you have to send your pee off aswell regardless if you got a BFP or a BFN and guess what?!?! My pee samples have gone missing in the post!! Effing great lol xxx


----------



## sarahkr

NO WAY.... well what they gaining from that hun? they want to test your pee too? for what? are they saying they went missing? do they pay for it to be sent hun? wankers xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol @ Wankers haha!! yep they give you pre pay envelopes so how it has gone missing I dont know but its rather embarrasing lol! some poor bugger will have to keep my pee in the lost and found haha!! we get £50's worth of high street vouchers at the end though!! 

xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Lol @ Wankers haha!! yep they give you pre pay envelopes so how it has gone missing I dont know but its rather embarrasing lol! some poor bugger will have to keep my pee in the lost and found haha!! we get £50's worth of high street vouchers at the end though!!
> 
> xxx

:haha::haha:some random old dude waiting for his post... got a bag full of your piss samples :haha::haha: classic!!! :haha::haha: well i hope the vouchers weren't for bloody mothercare :haha: what a pile of shit lmao, but i bet i end up doin it :haha::haha:xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lol sarah and cath....the way u both talk is so similar....xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lmfao I know i was thinking that too hun haha xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Lmfao I know i was thinking that too hun haha xxx

:haha::haha:thats priceless..... but on a serious note, wtf do they actually gain for sayin they lost your piss? :haha: is it like gold dust or something???? hehehehe ahhh that made me chuckle, so where were the vouchers for? please dont say mothercare lmto??? xxxxx:hugs:
hey mrs b, have you not heard of this cb trial?? i got a phone call a couple of months ago and thought... whats the catch?? lol xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

c.m.c,
My levels went down to 0 and AF came 6 days later, 28 days after the D&C, so yeah, very possible!
You usually hear about women waiting a long time and "at least 2 weeks without bleeding", but there are definitely other cases!


----------



## c.m.c

Thanks nina. I'm so happy o be cd1, though its a very light AF but the Dr said it prob would be. 

Dream....yeah we both cd1 


I hope I O from the rignt side this month.....don't want my wee tube Having to try and swing over to the left this month....it might not catch the egg lol


----------



## c.m.c

Nina did you get your BFP 1st month?


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol I dobt think they cared that its missing lol but the thought of a randomer opening the packaging. Seeing my name on tje sample bottles. Finding me on fb and saying excuse me love your pee got delivered to me...I would due although I dobt think that would happen haha no chick just high st vouchers for boots river island new look etc lol I bet mother care will be in It tho haha x


----------



## Nina83

> Nina did you get your BFP 1st month?

Yes I did, first cycle. I'm terrified though. Never thought I'd be this scared. I just want the 7 week US, and then get past the first trimester as quickly as possible.


----------



## c.m.c

That's amazing nina...it's so understandable to be frightened but fingers crossed... 7 week scan will defo help you to relax and it won't be that long to wait


----------



## xxDreamxx

OMG - this period is heavy, not scarily...rush to ER heavy but stand up from being in bed and feeling a gush heavy!

I am working 6 days this week and today is day 4. I am knackered! This weekend I am having a lay in and gonna chillax


----------



## twinmummy06

Hump day Susan - almost there!!

I dislike OPK's lol. Lots of cramping today and now OPK's are back to a very faint line rather than the darker ones (weren't positive though) 

:/ is it possible to miss the surge when testing multiple (and I mean like 4) times a day :haha: 

Guess I'm still waiting, waiting, waiting.


----------



## sarahkr

mornin lovely's
nina- you'll be fine hun :)
twinmummy- lmao i doubt you'll miss your surge, BUT if your testing lots of times in 1 day, the line does get lighter, i know i've done it lol, the best time to test with an opk is 2nd/3rd mu, then late evening....
susan- my af is really heavy too, and painful :( 
cath- that is well funny, you know what they say, small things and that lmfao :)
anyway, so cd1, god i'm really cold, 36.2 is my af temp... i've been in the 36.6's? till this am, well charting is much better than anything, i knew before i even had a twinge or saw anything... hehe its great, so how do i get rid of that ticker and replace it with my chart???? xxxxx
hope everyones fine? xxxxxx:)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi everyone.

Nina - i understand u will be scared. What date is your scan?

Susan - my first af was heavier than normal too. Good luck at work.

Cmc - im happy your cd1 with susan. I also need to ovulate from my right side as its my left that is blocked! Come on right side!!!!! 

Twinmummy - why dont u use digital opks? I hate guessing those lines lol. I hope u get a positive soon. What cd are u now? When do u normally ovulate?

AFM im cd12. Still negitive opk but dtd again last night.


----------



## twinmummy06

I doubt I'll miss it either Sarah :haha:

MrsB I don't have the money to fork out for the expensive ones at the moment so just using the cheapies I've got here. I don't really have a normal unfortunately. I'm still breastfeeding so they were typically every 4-6 weeks. I'm cd27 today :/


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Nina - i understand u will be scared. What date is your scan?
> 
> Susan - my first af was heavier than normal too. Good luck at work.
> 
> Cmc - im happy your cd1 with susan. I also need to ovulate from my right side as its my left that is blocked! Come on right side!!!!!
> 
> Twinmummy - why dont u use digital opks? I hate guessing those lines lol. I hope u get a positive soon. What cd are u now? When do u normally ovulate?
> 
> AFM im cd12. Still negitive opk but dtd again last night.

are you temping mrs b? :shrug: whar cd do you usually ovulate hun?, someone was asking about clomid, when will you be able to get them? do you get them off a dr? or a specialist? is it hard to get them, sorry for all the questions hun xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Twinmummy u have been kept waiting long enough....come on little eggs!!

Sarah - ru cd1 now? On clomid i ovulate about cd17 which is early for me. I got clomid through my FS. It was his idea after we had lots of tests done. And it was a good idea because it worked beforw! FX it can work again but with a healthy baby this time 

Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> I doubt I'll miss it either Sarah :haha:
> 
> MrsB I don't have the money to fork out for the expensive ones at the moment so just using the cheapies I've got here. I don't really have a normal unfortunately. I'm still breastfeeding so they were typically every 4-6 weeks. I'm cd27 today :/

:haha:no, you wont miss it hun lmao, i think it gets lighter throughout the day cos your urine is more diluted :shrug: well thats my theory anyway, they say with an opk, use it about 11am, but if your an early bird and drink a lot of tea and coffee, it would be best to do it about 9-10 am, and the evening one, about 7-8 pm, thats to try and catch the night surge, cos a lot of women surge in the night :shrug: you can get smileys quite cheap off ebay, and then just use them when your line is like the darkest to you, just to confirm it hun, thats what i do, but i've had darker lines at the end of this cycle than on the day of ovulation :wacko: i only use a smiley to confirm it, are you temping hun? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Twinmummy u have been kept waiting long enough....come on little eggs!!
> 
> Sarah - ru cd1 now? On clomid i ovulate about cd17 which is early for me. I got clomid through my FS. It was his idea after we had lots of tests done. And it was a good idea because it worked beforw! FX it can work again but with a healthy baby this time
> 
> Xxx

:thumbup:yeah cd1 for me, the bloody thermometer told me before i even got up lmao :haha: so what tests did you have done hun? was it cos you werent ovulating? and is it free? this girl was thinking of getting some, but i said i thought you'd have to have been trying for a while and maybe have problems with ovulation :shrug: but then i aint got a clue :haha: 
how long is your cycle length hun? with you saying cd17 is early for you? is that due to the clomid chic? xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Sarah if your on FF there should be a little icon under the chart saying share chart but I found sharing it really confusing so im now on Ovufriend.com and much prefer that! 

My chart is rather weird this month its in my siggy will you take a look please hun? did i ov cd11 or cd17? my cycles are normally cd28-31 so i suppose ov at cd11 could happen? 

Morning everyone!! xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Sarah if your on FF there should be a little icon under the chart saying share chart but I found sharing it really confusing so im now on Ovufriend.com and much prefer that!
> 
> My chart is rather weird this month its in my siggy will you take a look please hun? did i ov cd11 or cd17? my cycles are normally cd28-31 so i suppose ov at cd11 could happen?
> 
> Morning everyone!! xxx

:haha:i'm a dumbo when it comes to charts, but that look like my feeble attempt lmao, yeah you ov'd on cd11, then it looks like could be possible implantation on cd 17, well thats what FF told me :haha: they said a second temp spike is possible implantation??? but i'm on cd1 :haha::haha: ooh whats ovufriend?? MORE OBSESSION love it xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Thats what im thinking but not looking too much into it cause we only dtd twice this cycle! CD10 and 13 i think lol! 

Has AF come hun??

Ovufriend is more of a simplier look on FF if you get me? check it out hun! xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Thats what im thinking but not looking too much into it cause we only dtd twice this cycle! CD10 and 13 i think lol!
> 
> Has AF come hun??
> 
> Ovufriend is more of a simplier look on FF if you get me? check it out hun! xxx

:haha::haha: right i'm off to start a new chart lmfao, i'll have charts everywhere lmfao, this is my non obsessing month hehehehe :haha:
yeah, the thermometer told me before i even got out of bed :wacko::haha::rofl: oooh i'm getting into this temping lark hehe ;)
well you know what they say, it only takes one sperm hun, and looking at your chart, hehehe you might have hit the jackpot with just 2 :sex: cos you did it the day before and then the day after :thumbup: and then you got a 2nd temp spike :happydance:
is this ovufriend free hun? cos i'm being a tight arse and not paying to add my temps :laugh2: xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha Iv got 3 charts lol one with FF, Ovufriend and countdowntoprgnancy.com lmfao! TBH though I much prefer temping as i find im not obsessing so muc over opks although I think next cycle I will do an opk when the charts detect ov just to back it up? 

Ahhh thats a pile of crap AF is here but atleast your not stuck in limbo anymore in it hun? Onwards and upwards now to a new cycle, new obsessing lol! Yeah its free hun, like hell would I pay for it lol xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Hahaha Iv got 3 charts lol one with FF, Ovufriend and countdowntoprgnancy.com lmfao! TBH though I much prefer temping as i find im not obsessing so muc over opks although I think next cycle I will do an opk when the charts detect ov just to back it up?
> 
> Ahhh thats a pile of crap AF is here but atleast your not stuck in limbo anymore in it hun? Onwards and upwards now to a new cycle, new obsessing lol! Yeah its free hun, like hell would I pay for it lol xxx

:haha::haha:so have i now lmao, so how do i share it hun??? ;)
:rofl:ooohhhh we like free stuff, i just want my pee to go missing in the post now :haha: yeah, tbh i'm not unhappy about it at all, i'm unhappy its a bloody wednesday!!! lmfao as i'm a weekender lol :haha: but hopefully, this will be the one, and i wont be annoyed that its a wednesday.... so by my calculations, i'd be on a 28 sat... but doesn't look like that will happen :haha: so i'm just gonna stick to 30 days... hopefully, it will come on a weekend lmao, yep onwards and upwards, if you fall off the horsie, gotta get back on innit chiccy :hugs:
hehehehe like hell i'd pay for it either, such a tight arse me :haha: i'm on the bloody fm, using smileys so i'm not paying for a chart, i just need to get rid of the ticker and put my chart up :haha::haha: xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Ummmmmmm on Ovufriend ater you have inputed your temps etc can you see above the chart it says something like share or promote?? I done it last night so i cant 100% remember? Its not coming up on mine cause iv shared it already and its in my siggy??

Ahhhh Noooooooooooooooooo!! Your a weekender not a week day!! I bet thats thrown you now bloody AF! lol! You might go back to a 28 day cycle hun? Were you stressed or anything last cycle? xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

I am temping Sarah - well kind of lol. I started at the start of my cycle, got a week+ in and my lovely daughter broke my thermometer lol. I've picked it back up, but have missed almost 2 weeks of temps. Hoping FF can still pinpoint if O happens. 
I might look into the smileys when payday comes


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Ummmmmmm on Ovufriend ater you have inputed your temps etc can you see above the chart it says something like share or promote?? I done it last night so i cant 100% remember? Its not coming up on mine cause iv shared it already and its in my siggy??
> 
> Ahhhh Noooooooooooooooooo!! Your a weekender not a week day!! I bet thats thrown you now bloody AF! lol! You might go back to a 28 day cycle hun? Were you stressed or anything last cycle? xxx

:growlmad:i know, im a weeker atm :growlmad: i wanna be a weekender again :haha: i think i just put my sig on???? it looks rather ermmm GREAT LMFAO... 1 dot :rofl:xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> I am temping Sarah - well kind of lol. I started at the start of my cycle, got a week+ in and my lovely daughter broke my thermometer lol. I've picked it back up, but have missed almost 2 weeks of temps. Hoping FF can still pinpoint if O happens.
> I might look into the smileys when payday comes

my first attemp was half a chart lol, so i wouldnt worry hun, what cd are you on? you've not ov'd yet have you chic? so you'll be ok then hun :thumbup:
yeah if you go on ebay, you can get some bargains, but then some people go silly and bid way over the odds, when you can get buy it now's cheaper :haha: crazy women, well like me actually, whatever it takes :haha: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

:rofl: 1 dot!!! hahaha Excellent looking chart there hun! haha xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> :rofl: 1 dot!!! hahaha Excellent looking chart there hun! haha xxx

:laugh2::rofl::smug: have you clicked on it hun? :haha::haha: what a chart, its already predicted my bloody ovulation, that dot MUST be so important lmfao xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

I had to click on it to view this incredible chart with just 1 dot can predict so much about the month ahead! xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> I had to click on it to view this incredible chart with just 1 dot can predict so much about the month ahead! xxx

:smug:pretty god damn special eh? :haha: ooohhh i cant wait for tomorrow, it will have 2 dots :rofl: hey looking at your chart when your af came, your temp was pretty high chic, i think i'm dead :haha::haha: 36.2 :haha::haha: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

Did AF get you Sarah? :(

Glad to hear some else has had half a chart LOL. pretty sure I haven't O'ed yet and cd27. For the past over a week I've had wet to EWCM and full ferning on my microscope. I'm pretty sure all that was caused by my hormones (estrogen in particular) being messed up by starting this diet. But the fading in opk sure got my hopes up lol. Took another opk tonight and its back to a barley there line and tacky CM :grr:

Make up your bloody mind crazy body :haha:


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha no your not hun! I was only 0.3 degree higher than you! Where did you get your thermometer from? I think mines crap and i need a new one xxx


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Did AF get you Sarah? :(
> 
> Glad to hear some else has had half a chart LOL. pretty sure I haven't O'ed yet and cd27. For the past over a week I've had wet to EWCM and full ferning on my microscope. I'm pretty sure all that was caused by my hormones (estrogen in particular) being messed up by starting this diet. But the fading in opk sure got my hopes up lol. Took another opk tonight and its back to a barley there line and tacky CM :grr:
> 
> Make up your bloody mind crazy body :haha:

yeah hun, i've never had a week day af :growlmad: thats totally messed up my perfectly regular cycle now :growlmad: :haha: hey, i've got a new chart... a one dotter lmao :haha:oooh, maybe you've already ov'd hun???? what did your chart say?? xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Hahaha no your not hun! I was only 0.3 degree higher than you! Where did you get your thermometer from? I think mines crap and i need a new one xxx

:thumbup:i got mine off ebay, its called babymad :haha::haha: that fits quite nicely with me :wacko: it was about 2 quid, i'll find it and send you the link hun xxxxx:hugs:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DIGITAL-...ealth_Beauty_First_Aid_ET&hash=item51ad4456ad xxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sarah - without clomid i have 30-50 day cycles. Im not sure if i ovulate on my own as my charts usually do show a temp rise but i thibk u can have all that without ovulation. I was ttc for almost 2 years without success. Tests i had were bloods & HSG & DH had SA. Once i got the clomid...bam BFP! Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Sarah - without clomid i have 30-50 day cycles. Im not sure if i ovulate on my own as my charts usually do show a temp rise but i thibk u can have all that without ovulation. I was ttc for almost 2 years without success. Tests i had were bloods & HSG & DH had SA. Once i got the clomid...bam BFP! Xxx

:thumbup:no way, so were the bloods to see if you were ovulating hun? like they test on cd3.. then is it cd20 something??? who referred you, your gp? cos your only young??? is it something that you can request? or do you have to pay hun? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

My chart hasn't told me anything yet - going to wait and see what the next few days bring and if it tells me this crazy fertile mucus was actually O or not. I hope it was as I'm sick of waiting, but I really doubt it as I never got a surge.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun but i bought one literally 2 mins before you sent me that link haha! Was only a cheapy thing, the one I got now is only .1 decimal place the one i just ordered is .2 dec place so a bit more accurate! I requested my day 21 bloods done at my GP's their pretty relaxed though so were fine about it , my prog was 697 so good level.

MrsB do you find your cycles long on Clomid and do you find you ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm go rather dry? xxx


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy- have you had a rise in your chart over the past few days??? i would really get some smileys just to confirm, the strips are ok but they are hard to read the difference between a neg and pos ;) 
cath- how long have you been ttc hun? after my m/c dr said to me, he wouldn't do any tests as i'm still young (yeah ok) but oh is only 31, i might ask him on monday about doing bloods?? what am i asking for hun?
mrs b- does a dr prescribe clomid or do you have to see a specialist?? 
xxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes i had bloods to see if ovulating and it came back normal but i dont trust it. I had an ovary scan too but was told i dont have pcos. We got refered by GP when we had been ttc for over a year. Its all free! Well we pay in our tax xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Yes i had bloods to see if ovulating and it came back normal but i dont trust it. I had an ovary scan too but was told i dont have pcos. We got refered by GP when we had been ttc for over a year. Its all free! Well we pay in our tax xxx

christ your gp's are laid back, i literally had to beg for my scan to see if i had any cysts, and he told us that he wouldn't intervene till after 2 yrs :wacko: yeah ok, like i'd wait 2 yrs, i'd be bloody 36!! i might get some bloods done... see what they say, when i went for my scan, they said the lining of my womb was thin, but normal :wacko: and the fertility monitor always reads low from cd6- ovulation?? so that means low estrogen :wacko: ermmm, what can i blag him to do on monday? :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

Sarah - I had a dip yesterday (lowest temp I've got recorded) and this morning was up .3 I think from memory. I only started back a few days days ago so not alot to work with besides the temps at the start lol.


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Sarah - I had a dip yesterday (lowest temp I've got recorded) and this morning was up .3 I think from memory. I only started back a few days days ago so not alot to work with besides the temps at the start lol.

:thumbup:hey, well that would co inside with your cm wouldn't it??? do you monitor your cp too hun?? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

How old are you Sarah if you dont mind me asking> My Dr told me i was young aswell but I told her I dont care - i was referred to see a specialist last Friday, Just ask for a Day 21 progesterone blood test hun thats what i did! I think it does mean low estrogen hun? My moniter says high until ov? I would just demand they do something and run some tests!! 

Been ttc since Nov 2011 chick and had the mc and ectopic last year and nothing since! xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Sure have Sarah :haha: I've been high for the while time I've been getting the wet/EWCM. Noticed today it was soft and open too but haven't bothered to check those two the previous week. 

I want these next few days to hurry up so I can see what my temps will do lol. 

I want it to raise right, and if it thinks I actually O'ed I will get cross hairs? Novice temper here :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> How old are you Sarah if you dont mind me asking> My Dr told me i was young aswell but I told her I dont care - i was referred to see a specialist last Friday, Just ask for a Day 21 progesterone blood test hun thats what i did! I think it does mean low estrogen hun? My moniter says high until ov? I would just demand they do something and run some tests!!
> 
> Been ttc since Nov 2011 chick and had the mc and ectopic last year and nothing since! xxx

:haha:i'll be a granny on the 21st of july, 34 :haha: so i'm 33 now, oh has just turned 31, yeah.... i'm gonna tell him to do some friggin tests!!! :growlmad: times tickin :haha: plus my bmi is 16 :cry: but i'm naturally thin!, so they can jog on about my weight!! cant they do an estrogen one too? like the full sha-bang lmao..... i'll have to turn on the old water works me thinks :rofl: so if he said yes, what cd's would it be hun? :thumbup: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Twinmummy do you use OPKs? sorry if you have already said hun xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Morning ladies,

So this is defo AF...I was worried as it was light yesterday but its full blown today

We are gonna do it like rabbits this month....I don't trust O tests at all so that's it...I'm gonna b knackered by the bloody end of this...lets hope right ovary has best egg this month

How's everyone?


Plenty of good charts...

I ordered a thermometer and bbt chart but it hasn't arrived yet....like to try temping and O tests for fun and DTD like crazy all month too lol


----------



## twinmummy06

Sarah I think the BMI of one of my legs is 16 :haha: if you're naturally thin and healthy they can bugger off. 

cath - yea using Internet cheapies OPK's. that's a whole new drama lol.


----------



## cathgibbs

haha granny my arse! you look fab anyway hun!! Yeah do the sympathy thing hun, cry your eyes out!! I think they can? Request it all chick! it all needs to be done, the longer they dont test the longer you dont know if you have any probs thats what irritates me about the you have to be ttc for atleast a year! It grips my goat!! CD21 for the day 21 bloods I think that only applies if you have a 28day cycle? or close enough but not 100% sure xxx


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Sure have Sarah :haha: I've been high for the while time I've been getting the wet/EWCM. Noticed today it was soft and open too but haven't bothered to check those two the previous week.
> 
> I want these next few days to hurry up so I can see what my temps will do lol.
> 
> I want it to raise right, and if it thinks I actually O'ed I will get cross hairs? Novice temper here :haha:

:haha:dont you just love checking your cp :haha: ooh with it bein soft and open, i'd be dtd chic just to cover all your bases, thats what i noticed last month about 2 days before my smiley :winkwink: BUT as i only started temping after, didnt really have much to go off :haha: well at least you aint a friggin one doter :rofl: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

twinmummy :rofl: that tickled me then about the BMI hahaha!! :rofl:

Morning C.m.c hun! Sorry the with (bitch) is here thats the best approach to have hun - just be like a pair of rabbits on Duracell batteries lol!! Stress free and bonking like mad lol xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Got start your dots somewhere Sarah lol. 
I've been DTD plenty just incase this is the real deal ;)


----------



## sarahkr

hey i'll be gettin my friggin bus pass soon, pmsl.... right, just jotting it down on my notepad.... 21 day blood, what about the estrogen? isn't that like cd3 or something?? 
cmc you on cd2 now then hun? hey check out my one dot chart lmfao xxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

i text oh before and said we've got to be more active hehehehe dont think he was impressed, well he sure as shit wont be on monday when i come home with a box of viagra lmfao.....
hehehehe rampant rabbits ;) classic xxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

im not 100% sure when estrogen is hun as I didnt request that as my prog levels are a really good level so no need for that , my dr agreed that day 21 bloods would be good for when i get referred i wouldnt have to go to hosp for bloods as the gp would have had already took them so it might be quicker for me! 

How long have you been ttc hun? as your over 30 you can go and get referred after 6 months cant you? xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> im not 100% sure when estrogen is hun as I didnt request that as my prog levels are a really good level so no need for that , my dr agreed that day 21 bloods would be good for when i get referred i wouldnt have to go to hosp for bloods as the gp would have had already took them so it might be quicker for me!
> 
> How long have you been ttc hun? as your over 30 you can go and get referred after 6 months cant you? xxx

:growlmad:been on that piece of shit monitor since jan, only seen 2 peaks... but i always see smileys, so i aint even friggin sure which one to go off... had a right spaz with clearblue about it on the phone :haha: you know as much as it cost and then with sticks, the smiley picked up ov first, then they told me to go off the smiley, i was like wtf???? i paid about £80 for the bloody monitor, then they were basically telling me not to go off it!!! knobs :growlmad:
oohhh i dont know if you can be reffered for being a granny, i shall jot that down too :haha: reffered as in to a fs??? xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Oi.... :lol: quit with the granny comments, I am older than the lot of you at 38 although I don't look a day over 31 :lol:


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> Oi.... :lol: quit with the granny comments, I am older than the lot of you at 38 although I don't look a day over 31 :lol:

:haha:sorry hun, was talking about me lmao :haha: no i have to be even more of a granny to be referred lol... 35 :growlmad: i aint friggin waiting that long, i'll have a bloody mobility scooter by then :haha: oooohhhh gonna have to work on the tears :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

sarahkr said:


> xxDreamxx said:
> 
> 
> Oi.... :lol: quit with the granny comments, I am older than the lot of you at 38 although I don't look a day over 31 :lol:
> 
> :haha:sorry hun, was talking about me lmao :haha: no i have to be even more of a granny to be referred lol... 35 :growlmad: i aint friggin waiting that long, i'll have a bloody mobility scooter by then :haha: oooohhhh gonna have to work on the tears :haha: xxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

I know you were talking about yourself :lol: BUT being in your thirties is not being a granny haha so be kind


----------



## sarahkr

ahhh sorry susan ;) YOUR NOT A GRANNY, i am, well i feel like one, i even have 2 grey hairs to prove it lol xxxxxxx :)


----------



## cathgibbs

hhmmmmm just went to the loo and had major creamy CM and my cervix is high and soft?! WTF? xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Cath it's my first AF since the losses so its super good to have the witch as now I can start ttc


----------



## xxDreamxx

c.m.c said:


> Cath it's my first AF since the losses so its super good to have the witch as now I can start ttc

Yeah, we're gonna have a go too. I figure anything is possible whilst we wait for IVF :) are you using OPK's?


----------



## c.m.c

Yes sarah I'm cd2 .....gonna be a rabbit from this Sunday till next AF day lol


----------



## cathgibbs

woohooooo go and get his spermies hun! xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> woohooooo go and get his spermies hun! xxx

:thumbup:hey thats a good sign hun :happydance:
:rofl:EVERYONE WANTS LOADS OF :spermy::sex: we're all gonna be rabbits :haha: now we just need the witch to go back to her cave :happydance: xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Ok peeps opinions here - when should I start getting jiggy with it (BD)? I am CD2 at the moment and usually O around CD10. Hubby has low count so every 2nd day is better than daily. What days should I be doing it on?


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> Ok peeps opinions here - when should I start getting jiggy with it (BD)? I am CD2 at the moment and usually O around CD10. Hubby has low count so every 2nd day is better than daily. What days should I be doing it on?

how long does af stay hun, are you heavy right now? if you are i'd start :sex: day after tomoz... thats if you don't mind a bit of blood sports (sorry) :blush: but the more active you are the better :happydance: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

sarahkr said:


> xxDreamxx said:
> 
> 
> Ok peeps opinions here - when should I start getting jiggy with it (BD)? I am CD2 at the moment and usually O around CD10. Hubby has low count so every 2nd day is better than daily. What days should I be doing it on?
> 
> how long does af stay hun, are you heavy right now? if you are i'd start :sex: day after tomoz... thats if you don't mind a bit of blood sports (sorry) :blush: but the more active you are the better :happydance: xxxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

:lol: AF usually lasts 3-4 days. Why would BDing whilst AF is still here be beneficial?


----------



## sarahkr

LETS GET THESE :bfp: ROLLING GIRLIES!!!!!!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxDreamxx said:
> 
> 
> Ok peeps opinions here - when should I start getting jiggy with it (BD)? I am CD2 at the moment and usually O around CD10. Hubby has low count so every 2nd day is better than daily. What days should I be doing it on?
> 
> how long does af stay hun, are you heavy right now? if you are i'd start :sex: day after tomoz... thats if you don't mind a bit of blood sports (sorry) :blush: but the more active you are the better :happydance: xxxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: AF usually lasts 3-4 days. Why would BDing whilst AF is still here be beneficial?Click to expand...

cos your at the end of your cycle, and the more you bd, the better the sperm is :winkwink: so if its every other in your case, and a quick ov the more the merrier in my opinion hun xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

from looking at past bfp cycles i have realsied that i get BFP when we dtd day before pos opk so how about doing it CD5,7,9,11? xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> from looking at past bfp cycles i have realsied that i get BFP when we dtd day before pos opk so how about doing it CD5,7,9,11? xxx

:haha:or 4,6,8,10,12,14??????? :haha: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Oh good grief my va-jay-jay hurts just thinking about it :lol:


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> Oh good grief my va-jay-jay hurts just thinking about it :lol:

:haha:ahhh cute word, so does mine lol, but needs be, 6 fertile days are covered then tho hun, i mean you could keep going 16,18,20....... but get as much in as you can, you say cd10 ish?? so your covered either way then hun xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Dtd 2 days before and the day after Ov has never worked for me :-( I only realised this last month - with the mc and ectopic it was the day before and on the day so next cycle we are doing it the 3 days before ov and on ov! if hubby has low sperm count dtd every 2 days will be perfect! xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Dtd 2 days before and the day after Ov has never worked for me :-( I only realised this last month - with the mc and ectopic it was the day before and on the day so next cycle we are doing it the 3 days before ov and on ov! if hubby has low sperm count dtd every 2 days will be perfect! xxx

:nope:me neither, we're gonna go like this... end of af... cd 5 dtd, cd7 dtd, cd9,cd10,cd11,cd12,cd13,cd14,cd15,cd16,cd17 dtd, cd19 dtd, cd21 dtd, cd23 dtd, cd25 dtd and then cd27 dtd... then, wait.... :shrug: xxxxxx:hugs: 
i ov between cd11-13 xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lots of chat on here today!!

My plan is: DTD on cd's 10,11,13,14,16,17,18,20,21 and if i have ovulated by then i will stop and have a well deserved rest lol. I hope we can manage it! This is what i was successful with before
xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Susuan - if u ovulate cd10, I'd dtd.....cd5, 7,9,10,11,13
xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Susuan - if u ovulate cd10, I'd dtd.....cd5, 7,9,10,11,13
> xxx

:nope:it has to be every other for them, so i'd start asap, 4,6,8,10,12,14,16,18????? :shrug: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

xxDreamxx said:


> Ok peeps opinions here - when should I start getting jiggy with it (BD)? I am CD2 at the moment and usually O around CD10. Hubby has low count so every 2nd day is better than daily. What days should I be doing it on?

If you're defo gonna O on day ten I'd do it 5 6 7 and 9 ..........then day 11 13 15 just in case....


I swear I had no positive opk,s when I had that twin pregnancy I honestly thought hat because of my TSH of my thyroid Being high agin that I didn't O ( I've been hypothyroid or years)


----------



## c.m.c

I'd defo leave day 8 out and get good sperm for day 9 so as on day 10 they're good to go lol



I am making no plans but I wanna try DTD everyday....with my twin pregnancy I just did it on the Monday nd Friday of my fertile week so was freaking it wouldn't happen


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

how low is your DHs sperm count Susan? Mines isnt very high either.

i hope we can all get bfp this cycle. its getting an exciting thread xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

yeah i would def do day 9 hun so when that egg is released!! BAM the spermies will be there waiting!! 7,9,10,12 I think hun?

I cant believe this weather! Absolutely boiling this week and now rain, shocking xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsb I think i may do a test later although i highly suspect it will be a BFN lol I might not have ov on CD11 I could have entered temps wrong but i have a few cheapies to waste so may aswell just do one every day until the bitch arrives lol im a serial POAS! xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Mrsb I think i may do a test later although i highly suspect it will be a BFN lol I might not have ov on CD11 I could have entered temps wrong but i have a few cheapies to waste so may aswell just do one every day until the bitch arrives lol im a serial POAS! xxx

do you do opks hun? you know it only takes one spermy chic, so dont count yourself out!!! xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

I normally do but they didnt arrive this month - still havent arrived actually! Well we only dtd CD10 & 13 FF is saying ov occured CD11 but im a bit skeptical - think because im normally a cd14-15 kinda girl lol xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> I normally do but they didnt arrive this month - still havent arrived actually! Well we only dtd CD10 & 13 FF is saying ov occured CD11 but im a bit skeptical - think because im normally a cd14-15 kinda girl lol xxx

:haha:yeah i'm normally a cd11 or 13 kinda girl pmsl... with a WEEKENDER period, see the 11 is for my 28 dayer and the 13 is for my 30 dayer lmao :haha: but as i'm all over the shop, i'm just gonna have to go with everyday from cd9 :growlmad: oh doesnt know this yet lmao :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha your going to cyprus him with that are you hun? Do your OH's and DH's mind all the rampant bonking leading up to Ov? xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Hahaha your going to cyprus him with that are you hun? Do your OH's and DH's mind all the rampant bonking leading up to Ov? xxx

:haha:no i'm going to trick him, he never knows what cd i'm on, i made the mistake of showing him my first smiley, and got so excited it kind of put him off :blush: if you know what i mean lmfao :blush: so, now i will be tricking him, in a nice way, he'll soon grasp it after day 2 of bd :haha: and then he'll know what i'm up to, so if i start him with a surprise every other... get the jist, then bang bang :haha::haha: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

I know a lot of people who's OH cant perform when they know their partners are ov lol!! nothing puts my DF off dtd lol we just dont do it enough cause im always tired which I need to man up and just di it lol! haha just pounce on him whenever he walks through the door or just walk around naked every day lol! xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> I know a lot of people who's OH cant perform when they know their partners are ov lol!! nothing puts my DF off dtd lol we just dont do it enough cause im always tired which I need to man up and just di it lol! haha just pounce on him whenever he walks through the door or just walk around naked every day lol! xxx

:haha: my bikini came the other day, cos we're going to turkey, and he got the horn bug :haha: and i was like NO!!! :haha: so i might start wearing it round the house pmsl... he'd probably say are you off your head...its raining!!! lmfao, but i have plan b, i've got this like maid outfit :haha: but he's not stupid, he'll know, then i can see him going... ahhh its too much pressure :growlmad: :haha::haha:xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> how low is your DHs sperm count Susan? Mines isnt very high either.
> 
> i hope we can all get bfp this cycle. its getting an exciting thread xxx

It's about a 3rd of a normal count.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I got lots of little outfits too but DH knows im just a sex pest and doing it for one reason lol xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I got lots of little outfits too but DH knows im just a sex pest and doing it for one reason lol xxx

:haha::haha:yeah there not silly are they mrs b :haha::haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

Oh my goodness... So much to catch up on!


> Nina - i understand u will be scared. What date is your scan?

First scan is June 28th, 7+2.
I had my first REAL scare yesterday, when wiping I saw the fainest color of pink. Needless to say I cried the whole day. I googled (yeah for google *this* time) and it's probably only because I was dehydrated. We're in the middle of a friggin never ending heat wave and I know I'm not drinking enough. Today I drank TONS, and no sign of anything pinkish whatsoever.
Slight cramps, of every kind here and there, but I'm not worried. For now :(
Now, on to catching up!


----------



## Nina83

> My chart is rather weird this month its in my siggy will you take a look please hun? did i ov cd11 or cd17? my cycles are normally cd28-31 so i suppose ov at cd11 could happen?

cathgibbs, 
Your chart looks great! I'd say O hapened on CD11. You don't use OPK?
When do you usually O?
Sorry if you mentioned it before already.
Creamy CM is also a good sign, hope it stays that way!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Niba I would be petrified too hun its oy normal! Im glad the pink has disappeared and the cramps are all sign of the little bean niggling its way in :-D 

Thanks hun I need the reassurance lol I normally ov cd14/15 last month I was stressed so cd18 zzx


----------



## Nina83

twinmummy06,
I just bought off ebay a whole bunch of TTC stuff, at a next to nothing price. I paid less that what I would have paid for just 1 pack of smilies! I was such a dunce before and should have done that from the start.
25 cheapie HPT, 7 CB OPK smilies and 2 digital CB HPT (for the fun of it!) cost 32 pounds including shipping. Not sure how much that come out to in dollars. OPK are cheap here, so I can afford those.
I also just wanted to add that I NEVER got a positive on a dip strip OPK, only once I got the smilies to confirm I knew I was actually ovulating. (or gearing up to.)

LOL, I keep coming back to edit! 
I didn't get a dip during O, you can check out my chart below. I think both times my charts proved anything can happen! Sometimes charts don't work for people. TTC is too tricky :(


----------



## Nina83

I used to ovulate around CD 15-16, and out of nowhere it started coming earlier. I have no idea what happened there, but I guess it can happen!
Thanks :hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina im glad your pink spotting has stopped i would of been crying too. Hugs to u xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone ... Dream , I think I may trump your 38 , I'm 40 since November :) so less of the granny talk lol... I still feel 25 ! Nina oh god poor you with the scare , thank goodness it's gone now . I'm now christening this the 12 week wait ! I'm even more anxious than the Tww !!! Every time I go to the loo I take a sharp intake of breath and say a pray before I wipe :( not quite sure how I'm gonna make it through the next 8 weeks !!! I phoned the Epu today and am waiting for an appointment for my early scan . It will be around 7+2 so I guess that's only 3 weeks away . 

Sounds like all you other ladies have great plans for b'ding this month . OH is not getting near me until I know all is ok lol.......


----------



## ticklemonster

Hey guys, sorry not been on lately, been so busy. Hope everyone is ok? 

Well the dr rang me after my blood test two weeks ago to tell me my hcg level was at 4. He even asked me if i could be pregnant again! i said i very much doubt it as not really been in the mood for that sort of thing lol Said to me it should really be at 0 by now but anyway I have had another blood test today so I guess I will find out more tomorrow when the results come in. Still no sign of period, but feel so fat and bloated. I just want my body back to normal.


----------



## hilslo

Ticklemonster - how long has it been? I'm at nearly 8 weeks post op but i ovulated last thursday so at least now it's on its way. My hcg took around 4 weeks to be low enough to get negative opks and hpts. 

I think my body is quite lazy though as it doesn't ovulate until quite late ( anywhere between cd 19-28). It's hard to know when to start the bding. I don't want to exhaust all dh's supplies. His balls end up shrinking to next to nothing one month as i ovulated on the late side and we had dtd everyday for about 2 weeks. I think he got quite offended when i started to weigh them up! I'm sooo jealous of you ladies with normal cycles. I'd love to be able to plan it a bit better! 

Have you guys heard of smep? I read on another thread that it has very high success rates. I think it stands for sperm meets egg program. If i had regular cycles I'd def give it a go! 

Nina - so glad the spotting has stopped. You must have been terrified!!


----------



## Nina83

Hislo, 
I read all about SMEP, and tried to do it but DH and I fought about too much planning. So we just ended up DTD every day! I got tired, but was afraid I'd miss out. I was happy O passed and I didn't have to stress about sex. TTC takes it's toll on sex life, no matter what people say. 
The plan does make sense, but I really think that if everything good with OH sperm, every day would be OK as well.


----------



## ticklemonster

Hilslo, I had my erpc 5 weeks ago. I'm hoping when they ring tomorrow it has dropped but I still got a faint positive at the weekend. I'm not sure when I ovulate either. I don't understand all this counting and temping business. I am positive with my first baby I conceived right after my period had finished, but it wasn't a true period as I had just come off the pill a week earlier. I'm just so down because of obviously everything that has happened over the last 3 months I just want my body to be back to normal for a short while. My hormones seem to be all over the place at the moment xx


----------



## hilslo

ticklemonster said:


> Hilslo, I had my erpc 5 weeks ago. I'm hoping when they ring tomorrow it has dropped but I still got a faint positive at the weekend. I'm not sure when I ovulate either. I don't understand all this counting and temping business. I am positive with my first baby I conceived right after my period had finished, but it wasn't a true period as I had just come off the pill a week earlier. I'm just so down because of obviously everything that has happened over the last 3 months I just want my body to be back to normal for a short while. My hormones seem to be all over the place at the moment xx

It is so frustrating isn't. Just wanting to know what's going on in there is the worst. I do temp as it helps me work out when i o. I therefore know i have o'd so don't have to worry about af now as i know it's on its way. If i didn't temp i'd still be massively stressing! give it a go. I swear you'll love it. Sarah is a convert so can back me up on this! Though i realise that though it stops me from stressing it might stress some people out more!

Nina - not sure this is relevant to you anymore ) but dh and often make the distinction between baby making sex and normal sex. For us it helps the normal sex stay good and means we can just get down to business on the days we are tired. Hb may be 34 but still has the hormones of an 18 year old so is loving being asked to perform on demand. He loves being used for his sperm!


----------



## c.m.c

Nina im so glad the pink spotting has stopped, I'm also glad to hear of another person who never to a positive O test.

Even the month I had 2 eggs released I had no Positive O!....I'm going to DTD everyday too.....what's there to lose eh


Tickle.....should ur HCG still be faint positive or should it be zero now


----------



## hilslo

ticklemonster said:


> Hilslo, I had my erpc 5 weeks ago. I'm hoping when they ring tomorrow it has dropped but I still got a faint positive at the weekend. I'm not sure when I ovulate either. I don't understand all this counting and temping business. I am positive with my first baby I conceived right after my period had finished, but it wasn't a true period as I had just come off the pill a week earlier. I'm just so down because of obviously everything that has happened over the last 3 months I just want my body to be back to normal for a short while. My hormones seem to be all over the place at the moment xx

It is so frustrating isn't. Just wanting to know what's going on in there is the worst. I do temp as it helps me work out when i o. I therefore know i have o'd so don't have to worry about af now as i know it's on its way. If i didn't temp i'd still be massively stressing! give it a go. I swear you'll love it. Sarah is a convert so can back me up on this! Though i realise that though it stops me from stressing it might stress some people out more!

Nina - not sure this is relevant to you anymore ) but dh and often make the distinction between baby making sex and normal sex. For us it helps the normal sex stay good and means we can just get down to business on the days we are tired. Hb may be 34 but still has the hormones of an 18 year old so is loving being asked to perform on demand. He loves being used for his sperm!


----------



## hilslo

Oh no, just going to the loo befor bed and there was some pink spotting. I'm only 6dpo and I usually spot for a day or two before I come on. That would give me a luteal phase of 6-7 days :growlmad: It's way too early for implantation bleeding so can only be AF on it's way

When I came off the pill it was 8 and it gradually worked it's way up to 11 but 6-7 days is far far too short. I'm so upset. it feels like a final kick in the teeth, not only have I lost my baby but now my body is totally screwed up. I know it is my first cycle but this is not a good sign...


----------



## twinmummy06

:hugs: hilslo. Hopefully its not AF! 


You know if I wasnt taking these damn OPK's I would have thought for sure I was ovulating!! I have now gained 2kg overnight (water retention) which is normal for me around ovulation and period. Opk is back to half strength this morning. Also temp rise again this morning but only like 0.3? Also highest temp so far but that doesn't say much because I missed so many other days LOL. 

Driving me craaaaazy! I need to know one way or the other.


----------



## sarahkr

mornin lovelys,
how are we all?
nina hun, was af due around the time of your little bleed? as i had periods all the way through with josh, and its very common to have light menses in the first trimester :) xxx
well girls, i went to my friends last night and her dad was there (he's a doctor) so i was talking to him about ttc etc, i told him i want the tests done, he was like the hormone tests? hehe yeah thats it, i told him i'd started temping... and he started laughing, well i know i'm a scatter brain, but i think its brill, :( , anyway he said pull up your FF chart from last cycle... lmao, so i did, he starting laughing at it... i was like i know its only half a chart, he said no i'm laughing at what it says about implantation on cd21???? i was like yeah, he said theres no such thing as an implantation spike, its your progesterone taking over... well did i feel like a wally, well i didnt actually, cos i'm not pregnant and i didnt say it lol, he said there's nothing wrong with me... so if i want the hormone tests done, he said tell them your temps stayed low all the way through, i said what about ovulation? he said well i dont see a rise???? and winked, so that means.... if i say they stayed low, and i got a positive smiley, then theres something to investigate... oooh dont you just love knowing a dr hehehehe :)
so hows my girlies today? xxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hilslo its not too early for IB hun! FX its that!! 

Awww Sarah thats great that he told you all that! to get stuff done you do have to tell the odd little white lies now and then! Whe nare you booking your apt?

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhh my charts has moved ov from cd11 to cd17 so theres not a chance in hell of a bfp this cycle xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Hilslo its not too early for IB hun! FX its that!!
> 
> Awww Sarah thats great that he told you all that! to get stuff done you do have to tell the odd little white lies now and then! Whe nare you booking your apt?
> 
> Arghhhhhhhhhhhhh my charts has moved ov from cd11 to cd17 so theres not a chance in hell of a bfp this cycle xxx

:growlmad:aaahhh no way, ffs... when did you say you usually ov hun? is that early or later than you thought?? :shrug: hey this charting gonna confuse the hell out of me, looks like its gonna be an every dayer this month... :haha:
could the chart be wrong in anyway, i mean i'm a 2 dotter.. and aint got a bloody clue? can it predict it, then change its mind hun??? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Well last cycle i ov on CD18 cause i was stressed but its normally CD14/15, we were lazy this cycle and only dtd twice so i kinda knew we wouldnt get a bfp next month DF is going to get it big time lol!! 

I think so hun!! Also like someone else mentioned i could have slept with my mouth open so it can mess your chart up, im going to start temping vaginally next cycle as theres nothing that can mess the temps up like sleeping with your mouth open lol! 

I see you take a lot of vitamins hun i think i might do that too xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Well last cycle i ov on CD18 cause i was stressed but its normally CD14/15, we were lazy this cycle and only dtd twice so i kinda knew we wouldnt get a bfp next month DF is going to get it big time lol!!
> 
> I think so hun!! Also like someone else mentioned i could have slept with my mouth open so it can mess your chart up, im going to start temping vaginally next cycle as theres nothing that can mess the temps up like sleeping with your mouth open lol!
> 
> I see you take a lot of vitamins hun i think i might do that too xxx

:haha:hey i read that in the leaflet of my thermometer, hehe what if you poke the end through your cervix??? see thats how silly i am, :haha: 
i take vitamin b strong compound, prescribed by the doc, omega 3, folic acid, epo up until ov, and we both take sanatogen mother and father to be :haha: we tried pregnacare his and hers, but i tell you, i felt pregnant and i hadn't even ovulated :haha: sick, bloated, my boobs hurt... he felt sick too... so i told him to stop taking them, and my friend (the one with a the doc) took sanatogen through her pregnancies, and we've been on them for well this will be our 2nd cycle, i feel fine, so does he... :thumbup: i get them off ebay a box for both £4.95 fpp, where as the pregnacare was £15.95 :growlmad: and actually my own gp's wife took sanatogen mum to be!
the epo helps with your cm, if you track it, but to stop it once you ov cos it can cause contractions, and you dont wanna contract the little one out xxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh really?! I thought I was just making up rubbish lol!! Well i think you only have to put it in a lil bit lol this sounds soooo wrong haha aslong as the metal bit is inside its correct i think!?

Can you get the Vit B compound frm health shop or boots etc? I think im going to have to try all that hun it sounds like youve got it all mapped out! My diet is shocking, im a size 8 but I cant eat healthy stuff, the only veg i eat is peas really so i need to start on that now, given up smoking for 5 weeks - i always gave up when i was pg but started as soon as i lost it! xxx


----------



## sarahkr

:rofl: no its not rubbish, its actually one of the accurate methods, that way or anal :haha::haha: 
:nope: unfortunately vit b strong compound is from the docs, i need it for my liver, they thought i was anemic, so they have me on that.. so that covers all the b family, you can get b complex, from like asda.. or savers :thumbup: yeah my diet is very poor, i'm a size 6 :( with a quick metabolism :growlmad: so basically whatever i eat, i burn it off straight away, and i dont eat in the day, cos i just don't get hungry :growlmad: they said eat chocolate, but i hate chocolate :haha: 
yep i smoke too, about 20 a day, i said once i get pg i will give up :shrug: i bought one of those dopy electronic fags... what a pile of shit, it does make you smoke less, thats cos its friggin awful :haha::haha: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SANATOGE...auty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item51a9cb958e


----------



## cathgibbs

haha we are so alike!! My metabolism is fast too, and i get aneamic now and then but nothing major really!! Ill check in savers tonight thanks hun!! oohhhhh I really dont fancy doing it analy haha! What about chicken hun? Thats good for quick metabolisms! 
oohhhh mine is AWESOME iv tried some really rubbish ones in my time but this is amazeballs!! www.swapsmoking.com !! I v currently got Black currant flavour! xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> haha we are so alike!! My metabolism is fast too, and i get aneamic now and then but nothing major really!! Ill check in savers tonight thanks hun!! oohhhhh I really dont fancy doing it analy haha! What about chicken hun? Thats good for quick metabolisms!
> oohhhh mine is AWESOME iv tried some really rubbish ones in my time but this is amazeballs!! www.swapsmoking.com !! I v currently got Black currant flavour! xxx

:haha:no way, my oh just bought one of those, its sitting here on the table... :haha: he paid 30 for it or i paid 30 for it:haha: he doesnt bother with it anymore, i've had a puff on it, friggin hell, nearly choked!! its so strong, his is rolling tobacco, but as the same as mine, the novelty wore off :haha: mines in my handbag, i do smoke it if we like go out for a meal and its raining lol, but i promised when i got pg, i would quit... or at least try on the old vapor fag :haha:
oohhh whats chicken do hun? i love chicken xxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha their amazing hun!! the tobacco flavours are strong but i smoke the fruit flavoured ones and i love them!! Heres where I get mine from, nicest flavours are Apple, cherry, Black Currant and peach! https://dragon-10.com/electronic-cigarettes.html

Hahaha yeah you dont want to go outside to smoke in the rain!! but saying that most pubs are banning the E-cig now! 

Im not really sure lol we had a personal trainer come into work and took our fitness levels and bmi etc and told me I need to eat more and after I told him i eat NON stop he said to eat chicken!? lol xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Hahaha their amazing hun!! the tobacco flavours are strong but i smoke the fruit flavoured ones and i love them!! Heres where I get mine from, nicest flavours are Apple, cherry, Black Currant and peach! https://dragon-10.com/electronic-cigarettes.html
> 
> Hahaha yeah you dont want to go outside to smoke in the rain!! but saying that most pubs are banning the E-cig now!
> 
> Im not really sure lol we had a personal trainer come into work and took our fitness levels and bmi etc and told me I need to eat more and after I told him i eat NON stop he said to eat chicken!? lol xxx

:haha:chicken for tea tonight then hun :haha::haha:xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Chicken is high in calcories. Im a size 6 and trying my best to eat more. I eat high calcorie foods and use a calcorie counting app on my phone to write down what i eat each day. Women need 2000 per day so i try to eat at least 2200. Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh I knew it was something like that lol! aww MrsB I must eat about 3000 lol! im addicted to Sausage Rolls and Pasties and Pasta lol oh and KFC my diet is TERRIBLE!! xxx


----------



## sarahkr

oh bloody hell, i must eat about 700 pd :( does tea and coffee count? and shit loads of mango juice??? :) xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahh Sarah I couldnt survive on that much lol! im constantly eating im a grazer lol! xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Ahh Sarah I couldnt survive on that much lol! im constantly eating im a grazer lol! xxx

:wacko:i just dont get hungry :cry: only hungry at night, i'm 6st 7 atm, but i eat like a pig at night.. well tea, i dont eat sweet stuff :( there's loads of calories in a carton of mango juice?? is that not counted??? xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

I have no idea hun! im not really a fruit drinker (although I should!) try and find a calorie calculator online? ? xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> I have no idea hun! im not really a fruit drinker (although I should!) try and find a calorie calculator online? ? xxx

:wacko:well i dont drink alcohol so i drink mango juice as my tipple lmao :haha: i've just read that theres 435 calories in the mango, and i drink about 1 1/2 liters a day :shrug: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

bloody hell!! you'll be peeing like a racehorse!! lol! xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> bloody hell!! you'll be peeing like a racehorse!! lol! xxx

:haha::haha:i do, its like in the tww, count down to pregnancy add symptoms... frequent urination???? mmmmm nope, always peeing lmao :haha: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

haha cant go without the loo for more than 1 hour lol! xxx


----------



## Nina83

> Nina - not sure this is relevant to you anymore ) but dh and often make the distinction between baby making sex and normal sex. For us it helps the normal sex stay good and means we can just get down to business on the days we are tired. Hb may be 34 but still has the hormones of an 18 year old so is loving being asked to perform on demand. He loves being used for his sperm!

That's what I tried to do and that's what got us into a big argument. I was so frustrated. I told DH that I think for a week we can put the pleasure aside (not that it isn't fun) and focus on baby making. I wanted to try the every other day, and he just said something like "excuse me for wanting to enjoy myself" Grrrr...
I threatened to sleep on the couch that night and I think that's when he got it. Needless to say, it's good we fought and didn't DTD that night because the next morning was +OPK. Makeup morning sex is pretty darn good!
And who knows, maybe that was "the" time? :winkwink:


----------



## Nina83

> Chicken is high in calcories

I did not know that. I love chicken, although we only eat it about once every two weeks.


----------



## ticklemonster

c.m.c said:


> Nina im so glad the pink spotting has stopped, I'm also glad to hear of another person who never to a positive O test.
> 
> Even the month I had 2 eggs released I had no Positive O!....I'm going to DTD everyday too.....what's there to lose eh
> 
> 
> Tickle.....should ur HCG still be faint positive or should it be zero now

I'm sure it should be zero, still waiting to hear from the dr x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Coffee doesnt have many calories. Fruit juice does. I like cranberry juice. I try to eat as many calories as i can but im still stick thin. 
Xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

I'm gaining weight just reading all these foods :haha: 
I have the opposite problem, my metabolism is shithouse!


----------



## Left wonderin

Twin I'm with you , I only have to look at food and I pile the pounds on . I'm 5'1 and a generous size 14 ( uk ) I LOVE my food and my big weakness is cheese . Just can't get enough of it ! I also smoke so quitting cold turkey is torture !!! But worth it ;) I don't smoke much about 5 per day ( or should I say didn't ) I did quit last year when pg for 3 months and for a year before that , when I had mc came home after dnc and said f it !!!!! What an idiot I was !!!!! 

Sarah loving you friend the doctor :)


----------



## lune_miel

Nina83 said:


> Nina - not sure this is relevant to you anymore ) but dh and often make the distinction between baby making sex and normal sex. For us it helps the normal sex stay good and means we can just get down to business on the days we are tired. Hb may be 34 but still has the hormones of an 18 year old so is loving being asked to perform on demand. He loves being used for his sperm!
> 
> That's what I tried to do and that's what got us into a big argument. I was so frustrated. I told DH that I think for a week we can put the pleasure aside (not that it isn't fun) and focus on baby making. I wanted to try the every other day, and he just said something like "excuse me for wanting to enjoy myself" Grrrr...
> I threatened to sleep on the couch that night and I think that's when he got it. Needless to say, it's good we fought and didn't DTD that night because the next morning was +OPK. Makeup morning sex is pretty darn good!
> And who knows, maybe that was "the" time? :winkwink:Click to expand...

We have to BD next week and I am so anxious about it bc the last time TTC we were only able to do it one day. I said it is critical that we do it the next day, but he cracked under the pressure and couldn't make it happen. I broke down and cried and thought it could never happen. Luckily we didn't need it -Got my 1st BFP then. It's like you don't want to tell him its your fertile time but you really have to. Can't win. We do have Viagra to help out at those rare times but I read in TCOYF that it MAY have a negative impact on his swimmers. He thinks that's not true, but I don't want to take the chance BAHHHHHHHHHH :dohh:


----------



## hilslo

Hi ladies

sarah - how do you fit in so much mango juice? It is the most amazing fruit juice in the world but sooo filling!

Afm I had an eventful after my last post yesterday. I woke up at 1.30am in agony. It felt like my rupture all over again but just higher up. My husband called nhs direct and they called an ambulance. Spent 5 hours in a&e but the pain disappeared after an hour and a half after it started. Anyone else experinced this? It was in the V beneath my ribs and was agonising but just disappeared as quickly as it started.

I ended up going into work this afternoon as I felt that fine. V bizarre. 

Spotting is still v minor but def feela like af is on its way. The doctor said the pains were unlikely to be af as too high up.

My body is stupid!!!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww Hilslo sorry about your pain. I have never experience it before. Im glad its over. Did the hospital know what it could of been? X


----------



## c.m.c

hilslo said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> sarah - how do you fit in so much mango juice? It is the most amazing fruit juice in the world but sooo filling!
> 
> Afm I had an eventful after my last post yesterday. I woke up at 1.30am in agony. It felt like my rupture all over again but just higher up. My husband called nhs direct and they called an ambulance. Spent 5 hours in a&e but the pain disappeared after an hour and a half after it started. Anyone else experinced this? It was in the V beneath my ribs and was agonising but just disappeared as quickly as it started.
> 
> I ended up going into work this afternoon as I felt that fine. V bizarre.
> 
> Spotting is still v minor but def feela like af is on its way. The doctor said the pains were unlikely to be af as too high up.
> 
> My body is stupid!!!!

Do not wanna scare u or freak u out but I had that with my ectopic... Right under my ribs and agony .....it disappeared for 2 weeks then came back avengence.....could u be pregnant before AF arrives?


----------



## xxDreamxx

Wow, I am opposite to you girls, metabolism is on slower side. I am on 1200 calories per day and lost 2.7kg (5.9lbs) last week. Oh wow, like working it in lbs. I was 4lb 6oz at birth....yikes!


----------



## twinmummy06

Hilslo - I had pain in a similar area when I had gallstones. Hurt like a bitch and I have a high pain threshold!


----------



## c.m.c

Twin u could be right....


Does it hurt more when u eat fatty food hilslo?


----------



## lune_miel

I also had my gall bladder removed - and it sounds like gall stones. Get an Ultrasound to confirm and get the laparascopy before you get more attacks!


----------



## twinmummy06

Oh and :happydance: for 2.7kg down Susan!


----------



## Nina83

Hilslo-
I've never had anything like that, every now and then some mega serious heartburn, but that sounds more serious!
I hope you get some answers! &#9829;


----------



## Nina83

Susan, that's awesome! Do you work out as well or is that on diet alone?
The less I eat the more I gain! (stupid ED ruined my life)


----------



## sarahkr

mornin ladies,
yeah left wonderin, he's like the bloody nutty professor lmao but with a scouse accent hehehe,
hislo hun, i had that twice, it was gastroenteritis, absolute agony hun :( try sucking polo's or any kind of mint chic,
god knows where all the mango juice goes, well its not in my legs cos there like golf clubs hehehehe... hey but maybe thats why i'm not hungry in the day ;) 
well done susan hun on loosing weight, i work in stone so i'm not really sure what you weigh, but you look fab on your photo :)
hope everyone else is ok girlies????
i'm now a three dotter lmao xxxxxxxxxx
oh and nutty professor said to disregard any temps after ovulation, as the temping method is to confirm ovulation and he's had women that have had a big drop on the day of af but still been pregnant, he also said it becomes more of a stress on the women after ovulation and with a 20% success rate of pregnany lasting, he advices not to temp after ovulation as women dont know the full facts and they just base it on the temp staying high.. although it is a good indicator but not always reliable, and you dont need the added pressure.. once you have ovulated and done everything possible, to back off and let it go??? hehhehehe but i'm gonna still temp, you girlies have converted me!!! i'm love temping lol xxxxxx


----------



## hilslo

Thank you all ladies. Cmc if i am pregnant i would only have conceived a week ago so doubt it could be ectopic but i hadn't realised pain could be up there for ectopic so def worth knowing. Gall stones might make sense. My sister had dome removed a few years ago. Does the pain stop suddenly? This is the only time I've haf this pain hete so guess i eill wait and see if it repeats itself!


----------



## sarahkr

hilslo said:


> Thank you all ladies. Cmc if i am pregnant i would only have conceived a week ago so doubt it could be ectopic but i hadn't realised pain could be up there for ectopic so def worth knowing. Gall stones might make sense. My sister had dome removed a few years ago. Does the pain stop suddenly? This is the only time I've haf this pain hete so guess i eill wait and see if it repeats itself!

:hugs:does it feel like its in your back too hun :shrug: xxx:hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Sarah I loved temping too have stopped now though as only another thing to worry about . Every month I temp I had a dip around 6-7 DPO and bfn but interestingly this month I had a surge ! Temps went way high for one day at 6-7 DPO . The patterns are interesting to watch . Also the drop in my temp every month was so accurate , AF always started


----------



## sarahkr

Left wonderin said:


> Sarah I loved temping too have stopped now though as only another thing to worry about . Every month I temp I had a dip around 6-7 DPO and bfn but interestingly this month I had a surge ! Temps went way high for one day at 6-7 DPO . The patterns are interesting to watch . Also the drop in my temp every month was so accurate , AF always started

:haha:do you know what i was thinking last month, i know it sounds so weird :wacko: but i thought, oh no if i am, i wont be able to see a full chart :haha: well i'm not stopping either, but i know what he was saying, its like your constantly hoping for your temps to stay elevated, thats what adds the stress, and once pregnany is confirmed, its a must to stop, as you would always be worrying why its dipped/dropped... so that kind of does make sense hun :thumbup: yeah the spike is your progesterone taking over, and he said it just coinsides with implantation.... it does make sense really :haha: but i'm still temping :haha::haha: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hello all,

I love temping too but i did stop when i got my bfp. 

Im cd14 now. Still negative opk. Im hoping for a positive in the next couple of days.

X


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I love temping too but i did stop when i got my bfp.
> 
> Im cd14 now. Still negative opk. Im hoping for a positive in the next couple of days.
> 
> X

:hugs:mornin mrs b, what cd do you usually ov hun? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I got a positive opk cd16 & ovulated cd17 last time. Im hoping its the same again as we are following that bd pattern x


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I got a positive opk cd16 & ovulated cd17 last time. Im hoping its the same again as we are following that bd pattern x

:happydance:ooohhh how exciting hun, are you using cheapies atm, or using smileys??? so what actually happens hun, say i got a smiley, what would my temp do that morning, cos remember i'd be testing with a opk with 2nd mu, and first for the monitor..??? :shrug: what pattern am i actually looking out for hun :blush: DUMBO ME :haha::haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

Hilslo- my pain was also in my back and stopped suddenly. The first time it happened I was pregnant with the twins at a doctors appointment and they thought I was in labour :haha:

I found it stops as suddenly as it starts. Took them three episodes to work out what mine was!


----------



## twinmummy06

Hopefully O comes soon mrsB. 

I've had two elevated temps so far. Fingers crossed for a third and cross hairs tomorrow morning? All my fertile CM has disappeared completely and dry as a desert down there now lol. Still no positive opk though lol. I may be a tad obsessed :haha:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sarah.
I just use the smiley ones all the time. I dont like the ic ones, they confuse me lol.
When i get a smiley then i will bd 3 days in a row, during that time im looking for a temp rise to confirm ovulation. Nothing usually happens to my temp on the actual day of smiley its afterwards xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Twim - hopefully u have ovulated then! X


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Hopefully O comes soon mrsB.
> 
> I've had two elevated temps so far. Fingers crossed for a third and cross hairs tomorrow morning? All my fertile CM has disappeared completely and dry as a desert down there now lol. Still no positive opk though lol. I may be a tad obsessed :haha:

:haha:i think we're all a tad obsessed hun, so what happens, the day you think your due to ov hun, what am i looking for temp wise?
what kind of opk's do you use hun? xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Sarah.
> I just use the smiley ones all the time. I dont like the ic ones, they confuse me lol.
> When i get a smiley then i will bd 3 days in a row, during that time im looking for a temp rise to confirm ovulation. Nothing usually happens to my temp on the actual day of smiley its afterwards xxx

:haha:yeah i hate the cheapies, i do them cos i've got like 140 of them :haha: so i wait to see how dark they get, and what kind of discomfort, then i will use a smiley, but the bloody fm should be doing all this!! so will it drop on the day afterwards... then rise hun? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

Sarah I am using the IC OPK's. I liked them last cycle because I got a positive. Don't like them now - if I wasnt doing them and was just watching my cm (how I conceived every other time) I would be certain I have ovulated. So far everything I've had CM, CP, water retention, sore nips, cramps leads me to believe I have in fact O'ed, but no positive opk. hopefully FF tells me that tomorrow lol.


----------



## twinmummy06

sarahkr said:


> twinmummy06 said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully O comes soon mrsB.
> 
> I've had two elevated temps so far. Fingers crossed for a third and cross hairs tomorrow morning? All my fertile CM has disappeared completely and dry as a desert down there now lol. Still no positive opk though lol. I may be a tad obsessed :haha:
> 
> :haha:i think we're all a tad obsessed hun, so what happens, the day you think your due to ov hun, what am i looking for temp wise?
> what kind of opk's do you use hun? xxxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

I'm not 100% sure what I'm looking for with charting - it's my first cycle :haha: I'm under the impression I need three elevated temps (higher than the previous 6 or something?) to confirm ovulation. Waiting to see if that's right lol.


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Sarah I am using the IC OPK's. I liked them last cycle because I got a positive. Don't like them now - if I wasnt doing them and was just watching my cm (how I conceived every other time) I would be certain I have ovulated. So far everything I've had CM, CP, water retention, sore nips, cramps leads me to believe I have in fact O'ed, but no positive opk. hopefully FF tells me that tomorrow lol.

:haha:hehe this is all amazing really, i was the same last month with my cm, cp but no positive till the friday, i was sure i ov'd on the thursday, but as i wasnt temping, i will never know :wacko: BUT when i rang cb, they said you wont ever get a positive if you are in fact ovulating... you will get it the next day, cos i did a smiley the thursday night and it was neg, but my cervix was open the wednesday and i had th cm, and the cramps... but yeah it was the friday i got the smiley :shrug: surely they must know what there talking about :shrug: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

> I'm under the impression I need three elevated temps (higher than the previous 6 or something?) to confirm ovulation

Yup! You can always share your chart here- lot's of women can help interpret it!


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> I'm under the impression I need three elevated temps (higher than the previous 6 or something?) to confirm ovulation
> 
> Yup! You can always share your chart here- lot's of women can help interpret it!Click to expand...

:haha:nina can you just keep yours on here :haha: so we can all have a look at your pattern hun :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

> BUT when i rang cb, they said you wont ever get a positive if you are in fact ovulating... you will get it the next day

That's interesting...
So unlike the dip strips where you get the + before you ovulate, you'll get the smiley afterwards? How can it detect that?


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> BUT when i rang cb, they said you wont ever get a positive if you are in fact ovulating... you will get it the next day
> 
> That's interesting...
> So unlike the dip strips where you get the + before you ovulate, you'll get the smiley afterwards? How can it detect that?Click to expand...

:nope:sorry that came out wrong, i did a cheapie on the weds/ thurs both kind of positive, but as i was in real pain the thursday night, i thought i was ovulating then, so i did a smiley, when i rang cb, they said if i was infact ovulating the thursday night, and did a smiley (which i did) it would be negative because i had already ov'd, so the surge would be happening at that time, but it would not detect it as it was happening :shrug: if i'd have done a smiley earlier in the day, when i did a cheapie, it would have :wacko: but not whilst your actually ov'ing as its looking for a rise in lh, so hence i got it the next day :wacko: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

> nina can you just keep yours on here

I'm superstitious. I can't take it down.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes i get ya now. U had confused me too lol. 
The smiley catches your surge and shows u your 2 most fertile days.

Yes look for a temp rise and then it needs to stay high for at least 3 days. Sometimes u get a dip at ovulation but not always. I dont bother thinking about a dip, just concentrate on looking for a rise. 
Are u cd3 now? When do u normally o?

Twin - if u got bfp by looking at cm/cp etc then id go with that. U are obviously intune with your body. I think u will of ovulated now. 
Xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Nina my charts pretty dodgy- I missed a big chunk in the middle so may not be accurate as I don't know exactly how high my pre-O temps really are besides a whole week :haha: Not worth sharing lol. I'm just going with the flow and if I end up with more fertile CM I'll just assume I haven't O'ed yet


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Yes i get ya now. U had confused me too lol.
> The smiley catches your surge and shows u your 2 most fertile days.
> 
> Yes look for a temp rise and then it needs to stay high for at least 3 days. Sometimes u get a dip at ovulation but not always. I dont bother thinking about a dip, just concentrate on looking for a rise.
> Are u cd3 now? When do u normally o?
> 
> Twin - if u got bfp by looking at cm/cp etc then id go with that. U are obviously intune with your body. I think u will of ovulated now.
> Xxx

:haha:sorry, it came out all wrong :wacko: well thats what cb said, i only rang them to dispute the monitor really, as the monitor was reading low :wacko: so i was confused with what my body was saying compared to the monitor, then the smiley :wacko: sorry lol
yeah i'm cd3 now, so this would be my 28 day cycle so on cd11 ish, but as my body is all over the place, i'll get bd from cd9-16... well thats the plan anyway, but i have to keep an eye on my temps for a rise for 3 days yeah? i'll start opk testing from next weds, see what the cheapies are doing, but i'm quite in tune with my body to, so obviously this could all change, as i've never tempted before, i will just have to bd whatever the temp to cover all bases :wacko: ooohhh feel tired and sore just thinking about it lol xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes dont let your temp dictate bd. U can only use temps to see what has happened abd not what is going to hapoen xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Yes dont let your temp dictate bd. U can only use temps to see what has happened abd not what is going to hapoen xxx

:hugs:so really, just to go on what my body and opks are doing still, but to use temps to confirm yeah hun? :thumbup: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes.....correct!! X


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Yes.....correct!! X

:thumbup:thanks hun xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Nina83 said:


> Susan, that's awesome! Do you work out as well or is that on diet alone?
> The less I eat the more I gain! (stupid ED ruined my life)

That was from diet alone but going to introduce some exercise in


----------



## xxDreamxx

Well CD4 today so OGKU (operation get knocked up) starts tomorrow. :lol: fore play starts at 3pm when I take DH to see Star Trek (the movie) at the cinema :lol:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lol at foreplay during star trek. Well done on the weight loss. And good luck for OGKU. 
Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Susan r u starting opks too? X


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Lol at foreplay during star trek. Well done on the weight loss. And good luck for OGKU.
> Xxx

Well, ain't gonna do any nasty stuff in the cinema, I just meant he is such a nerd that he will like the movie and be in a good mood haha


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Susan r u starting opks too? X

I don't know, I usually O about day 10 onwards - when do u think I should start with OPKs? I have first response dip sticks and smileys


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Maybe start cd7? 
X


----------



## sarahkr

lmao susan :) how funny, a trekie and a horny lady in the cinema, can just imagine it, i think andy would go mad if his fave film was on!! lol....
yeah i agree with mrs b, start opk testin around cd7 just in case your early hun ;)
well i've changed my mind, dont want a baby now, ESPECIALLY if its a boy.... god i could kill my son sometimes.... xxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sarah whats your son done?

I sometimes think if someone could put me off having children then life would be far simpler. 
Xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Sarah did you just copy and paste your ovu friend link?

I just joined lol

Dunno if tHis works

https://ovufriend.com/current-cycle.html. It's prob not my cycle


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Sarah whats your son done?
> 
> I sometimes think if someone could put me off having children then life would be far simpler.
> Xxx

:growlmad:well, where do i start, he comes home from school everyday, first thing on is the playstation, THATS ALL HE CARES ABOUT.... he walked through the door, his school shirt is black, so i told him to put it in the wash, he said i cant, i said what do you mean you cant, he said he hasn't got any clean ones??? :growlmad: well i ran upstairs, pulled all his shirts out, the lazy little sod has been hanging up his dirty shirts!!! :growlmad: I WANT A GIRL :haha: no boys are reclusive, whinge bags, BUT in all fairness, he has a heart of gold :) xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ive got some strange feelings in my lower tummy and ovaries. Im hoping its my egg getting ready lol but im worried. I took clomid without being told to after my loss Do u think that was the wrong thing to do? I hope i didnt need to wait longer before ttc again. 
X


----------



## lune_miel

Mrs Broody - dont stress out. You took it before so you know what you're doing.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ok thank u. I was given 3 months worth xxx


----------



## c.m.c

An mrsB I'd hav went for it too....clomid and all.....you'll be grand ...lets hope that eggs ready to fire


----------



## twinmummy06

MrsB don't stress, I would have taken it again too xx


----------



## twinmummy06

Susan have fun today  (star treks Saturday yea or am I too tired to register lol)


----------



## twinmummy06

AFM- got my third higher temp this morning but no crosshairs on fertility friend!

So I got annoyed and entered all my data into countdown to pregnancy at 5.30am :haha: 
And what do you know. CDTP says O on the 12th like I thought!! (Does CDTP have CH like FF or just one line - coz all I'm getting is 1 line?)

FF WHY U NO LIKE ME???


----------



## twinmummy06

No wait - scrap that!! Lol. CDTP no like me either - the line was from when it asked if I had a predicted O date. 

:grr:

Back to obsessing :haha:


----------



## twinmummy06

Don't worry - its because I didn't have enough pre o temps right before I O'ed. so I did as a google result told me and made up some (2) right before O using same temps if previously gotten and....

WALLAH!! o on the 12th :happydance:

And I totally replied on the thread I googled by accident!! I think this is punishment for not going back to sleep after temping AHAHAHA.


----------



## xxDreamxx

twinmummy06 said:


> Susan have fun today  (star treks Saturday yea or am I too tired to register lol)

Yeah, Saturday (today) it's 6:33am here now in Perth


----------



## twinmummy06

Coolies - 8.41am here in qld ;) have fun! We are off to the kids soccer.


----------



## Left wonderin

Well its 11.50 pm here in Ireland and I'm off to my bed xxxxx enjoy your day ladies xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Any of you girls on facebook?


----------



## twinmummy06

Who isn't


----------



## xxDreamxx

twinmummy06 said:


> Who isn't

We should have a Facebook group as well :)


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Ive got some strange feelings in my lower tummy and ovaries. Im hoping its my egg getting ready lol but im worried. I took clomid without being told to after my loss Do u think that was the wrong thing to do? I hope i didnt need to wait longer before ttc again.
> X

:hugs:you'll be ok wont you? what does it actually do, just force ovulation :wacko: sorry, DUMBO :haha: how long has it been now since m/c hun? could just be your body gearing up hun??? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> AFM- got my third higher temp this morning but no crosshairs on fertility friend!
> 
> So I got annoyed and entered all my data into countdown to pregnancy at 5.30am :haha:
> And what do you know. CDTP says O on the 12th like I thought!! (Does CDTP have CH like FF or just one line - coz all I'm getting is 1 line?)
> 
> FF WHY U NO LIKE ME???

:haha::haha:WHY YOU NO LIKE ME lmfao, yeah it does, i used it last month, i got, oh hold on, no i just got a straight blue line where i entered the opk, but then i only had half a chart :haha: so it might do if you've got the beginning of your chart hun :winkwink: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> Any of you girls on facebook?

yeah i am hun, sarah rawlins, i'm from the uk, :winkwink:
how did your trekie film go hun? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

twinmummy06,


> AFM- got my third higher temp this morning but no crosshairs on fertility friend!

I think only after the 4th temp you enter (even if slightly lower than the first three), you get the cross hairs.
I remember randomly adding temps just to see when it will happen.


----------



## Nina83

xxDreamxx,
There's a TTC after a loss group on FB, totally private. I can send you the link if you'd like (member request). It's great for questions and stuff.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cd15 and ive got a smiley face positive opk!
Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Cd15 and ive got a smiley face positive opk!
> Xxx

:happydance:yey mrs b, so it was probably your body gearing up then hun :happydance: oh fx'd for you hun xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

> Cd15 and ive got a smiley face positive opk!

:dust:


----------



## twinmummy06

:happydance: MrsB


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u! Yes i guess thats what my feelings are. 
We have dtd for the last 2 nights. Think im going to have to keep going! 
So far we have dtd cds 5, 7, 10, 11, 13, 14 

Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Thank u! Yes i guess thats what my feelings are.
> We have dtd for the last 2 nights. Think im going to have to keep going!
> So far we have dtd cds 5, 7, 10, 11, 13, 14
> 
> Xxx

:thumbup:yep you keep going hun, dtd for another 3 nights :happydance: and you'll be covered hun :happydance: with clomid, what does it actually do hun? :wacko: do you usually get ov pains/cramps? i do i syffer really bad :cry: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I dont remember if i got cramps before. I write down all my symptoms in FF and havent got anything about it. It feels like little aches now. 
I usually get sore nipples but i havent yet although they are pointing a bit lol
Im going to try to keep bding! Hopefully we can manage it xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I dont remember if i got cramps before. I write down all my symptoms in FF and havent got anything about it. It feels like little aches now.
> I usually get sore nipples but i havent yet although they are pointing a bit lol
> Im going to try to keep bding! Hopefully we can manage it xxx

:hugs:well, everyones different hun, and they say every pregnancy feels different, so dont worry to much :hugs: i get tingly boobs too, thats how i know i'm gonna get a smiley, dont worry it might hit you later on in the afternoon hun :thumbup:
i know the feeling about bd, do you show your hubby? i've learnt not to show mine my peaks or smileys, cos he says it effects his performance :blush: cos he's constantly thinking of it, and how important it is for him to perform :blush: well if you can get today and tomoz in, you'll be fine hun xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

No i dont tell hubby about the smiley face. Not until after ive actually ovulated. He keeps asking but i will tell him i havent got it yet lol. He can get stage fright too xxx


----------



## Nina83

Let me know if this link works...


----------



## twinmummy06

Works! I'm already part of that group :D


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> No i dont tell hubby about the smiley face. Not until after ive actually ovulated. He keeps asking but i will tell him i havent got it yet lol. He can get stage fright too xxx

:haha:thats what i do too, lol :haha: he asks to look at the monitor, and i say go on then... so he never does, but he might actually call my bluff one of these days :haha: but he never gets to see the smiley, cos i do that when he's at work lol, and i always get that before a peak hehe.. xxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi Nina, i cant see your bding on your FF chart. Do u not record it? X


----------



## Nina83

I do, don't know why it doesn't show up.
We're kind of like bunny rabbits... 
I stopped recording after it didn't matter.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2013-06-15&mode=a&ts=1371279545&u=


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

The pic/link u just posted is showing me my chart lol. 
What cds did u dtd? X


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> I do, don't know why it doesn't show up.
> We're kind of like bunny rabbits...
> I stopped recording after it didn't matter.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2013-06-15&mode=a&ts=1371279545&u=

:haha:hey, thats my chart.... how did you manage to get that up there? lmao :haha:


----------



## twinmummy06

And my chart too  must be a link that links to personal chart or something :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> And my chart too  must be a link that links to personal chart or something :haha:

:wacko:hahaha i can only see my chart, cos its got the fertility monitor on it, which i put low till cd6 cos it wont ask for a stick till then :haha: can you see your chart hun??? xxxxxx:wacko::rofl:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

The pic/link u just posted is showing me my chart lol. 
What cds did u dtd? X


----------



## Left wonderin

YEAH for o/v Ms Broody pants :) wow if you bd for the next 3 days you are so covered . Then the dreaded Tww :) :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:to you


----------



## Nina83

SERIOUSLY FF?!

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3697/9046463209_6fb5260e50_b.jpg


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

U have had a lot of sex! Lol twice in one day! Go u xxx


----------



## Nina83

DH has a healthy sex drive.
I could go with much less LOL! But it's pretty much always that pattern. I think the week and a bit with no sex after AF always gets us both wound up, and then it dies off towards the end of the month.


----------



## Left wonderin

Mine looks pathetic in comparison ! Looks like I didn't try at all lol...... Girl you have some stamina !


----------



## sarahkr

Left wonderin said:


> Mine looks pathetic in comparison ! Looks like I didn't try at all lol...... Girl you have some stamina !

:hugs:yeah well it worked tho hun :winkwink: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

sarahkr said:


> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> Mine looks pathetic in comparison ! Looks like I didn't try at all lol...... Girl you have some stamina !
> 
> :hugs:yeah well it worked tho hun :winkwink: xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

So it did lol.......... He ain't getting any now , no way not till I'm sure all is ok ! It's not happening ............ Poor guy first I demand it now I'm like " not a chance buddy " ......


----------



## sarahkr

Left wonderin said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> Mine looks pathetic in comparison ! Looks like I didn't try at all lol...... Girl you have some stamina !
> 
> :hugs:yeah well it worked tho hun :winkwink: xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> So it did lol.......... He ain't getting any now , no way not till I'm sure all is ok ! It's not happening ............ Poor guy first I demand it now I'm like " not a chance buddy " ......Click to expand...

:haha::haha:thats soooo what i'm like in ttww lmao, just in case, cos i read that if you orgasm, you could disrupt the process of implantation :wacko: not actually sure if thats true, i think i probably dtd every day when i met josh's dad, so its probably all crap as he caught me first time :growlmad: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Nina83 said:


> Cd15 and ive got a smiley face positive opk!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Yeah I second this


----------



## hilslo

Yeah I'll definitely join. Definitely want to keep it private though. Everyone else is posting scan and baby pics - I don't want mine to show the world my sex life ( only you lucky ladies get to hear about that lol!)

MrsBP - fab news about you + opk! If you dtd everyday until you see the rise you'll be in with a great shout this month. Fingers crossed for you!!! 

I'm still spotting but no af as yet. It's eeked my luteal phase up to 8 days. Not exactly enough to get a bean to stick. 

I read up a bit on gallstones and it sounds exactly like what it was. Even after the pain had stopped it was sore when the doctor pressed at my right hand side under my ribs - right where your gallbladder is. Hmmm doctor didn't mention it though. Maybe it was just one of those things! No sign of anything since thankfully! I'm definitely getting my moneys worth out of the nhs this year though lol!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Didn't end up going to see the movie. Came home from grocery shopping and felt very sick so shivered in bed all afternoon. Had decided to leave BD until tomorrow so gonna do CD6 am, CD7 pm, CD9, CD11 and will see from there.... Gonna begin OPK's from CD7 onwards


----------



## hilslo

Yeah I'll definitely join. Definitely want to keep it private though. Everyone else is posting scan and baby pics - I don't want mine to show the world my sex life ( only you lucky ladies get to hear about that lol!)

MrsBP - fab news about you + opk! If you dtd everyday until you see the rise you'll be in with a great shout this month. Fingers crossed for you!!! 

I'm still spotting but no af as yet. It's eeked my luteal phase up to 8 days. Not exactly enough to get a bean to stick. 

I read up a bit on gallstones and it sounds exactly like what it was. Even after the pain had stopped it was sore when the doctor pressed at my right hand side under my ribs - right where your gallbladder is. Hmmm doctor didn't mention it though. Maybe it was just one of those things! No sign of anything since thankfully! I'm definitely getting my moneys worth out of the nhs this year though lol!


----------



## AP

Please read the forum rules



> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for *personal pages only *are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).

Links have been removed


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sorry we didnt realise
Xxx


----------



## AP

'Tis ok x


----------



## sarahkr

ooohhh what links have been posted girlies lol xxxx


----------



## Nina83

> ooohhh what links have been posted girlies lol xxxx

LOL, I think we were put on the naughty list!


----------



## c.m.c

I thought Facebook was one of the ok ones to link here as its a private group?


----------



## AP

Nope, not groups I'm afraid

I'll leave you all to it ;) 

Xx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Ok, we got a time out on the naughty chair - crumbs, I am such a good girl normally.... Oops.

Anyway.... Morning girls.... Still feeling pretty rubbish this morning. It's 7:32am here (yawn) been having weird dreams about baby's, oh and (you uk peeps will laugh) had a weird dream about Sarah Beeny. Throat is sore and I feel blah but still gotta bow Chica wow wow today! Guess I am feeling the pressure and doubting if I will even actually ovulate this month, although from the pain last month it sure felt like I did


----------



## hilslo

Lol jus read your post susan and it madee laugh. I love all things property including Sarah Beeney ( or however you spell her name) so told dh I wasn' t the only one with ptoperty programme obsession.

I think we work in similar industries. I'm the financial controller of a few pension funds specialising in property so know tge stress you'v been under. V tempted to quit myself as it is v stressful but can't turn down the maternity pay!


----------



## xxDreamxx

hilslo said:


> Lol jus read your post susan and it madee laugh. I love all things property including Sarah Beeney ( or however you spell her name) so told dh I wasn' t the only one with ptoperty programme obsession.
> 
> I think we work in similar industries. I'm the financial controller of a few pension funds specialising in property so know tge stress you'v been under. V tempted to quit myself as it is v stressful but can't turn down the maternity pay!

Yep,I love property shows too! Love Grand Designs but that might be because I have a weird crush on Kevin McCloud (oops)

I love pensions (and superannuation) so gonna miss my job from that angle but not the stress.


----------



## hilslo

Lol jus read your post susan and it madee laugh. I love all things property including Sarah Beeney ( or however you spell her name) so told dh I wasn' t the only one with ptoperty programme obsession.

I think we work in similar industries. I'm the financial controller of a few pension funds specialising in property so know tge stress you'v been under. V tempted to quit myself as it is v stressful but can't turn down the maternity pay!


----------



## hilslo

Stupid phone.it double posts nearly everytime. So proud of you for handing in your notice.

You can't have that much longer now!!?


----------



## xxDreamxx

hilslo said:


> Stupid phone.it double posts nearly everytime. So proud of you for handing in your notice.
> 
> You can't have that much longer now!!?

I finish June 26th. These last few weeks have been doubly stressful as I have been covering for a lady on annual leave so running 2 corporate super/pension funds in the lead up to end of financial year. 70 hours in a 35 hour week - madness! 4 people incl me have resigned and a temp just walked out.


----------



## sarahkr

mornin ladies,
how are we all? bloody shit rain here... grrrrr
is this cos of facebook? i dont get it? lol xxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cd16 for me today and another smiley face! I wasnt going to bother testing today but have done anyway. I love to see that smile!! We managed to dtd last night so hopefully we can keep going xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Cd16 for me today and another smiley face! I wasnt going to bother testing today but have done anyway. I love to see that smile!! We managed to dtd last night so hopefully we can keep going xxx

Keep going :) CD6 here for me and DTD.... Lets hope this is our month :)


----------



## twinmummy06

Getting sick with a flu!!! Nooooooooo! And I even can't put it down to symptom spotting because my kids shared it with me :haha:

CANNOT wait for bed. Already passed out once today and still tired. Been having trouble sleeping, it's all catching up on me now!


----------



## xxDreamxx

twinmummy06 said:


> Getting sick with a flu!!! Nooooooooo! And I even can't put it down to symptom spotting because my kids shared it with me :haha:
> 
> CANNOT wait for bed. Already passed out once today and still tired. Been having trouble sleeping, it's all catching up on me now!

Oh no :( feel better soon. I shivered in bed all afternoon yesterday and felt really out of it. Don't feel fabulous today either for that matter


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Cd16 for me today and another smiley face! I wasnt going to bother testing today but have done anyway. I love to see that smile!! We managed to dtd last night so hopefully we can keep going xxx

:happydance:i never get a smiley twice :shrug: it just gives it you the once :wacko: my body is soooooo strange, keep going hun, you can do it :happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Getting sick with a flu!!! Nooooooooo! And I even can't put it down to symptom spotting because my kids shared it with me :haha:
> 
> CANNOT wait for bed. Already passed out once today and still tired. Been having trouble sleeping, it's all catching up on me now!

:hugs:oh no, you ok hun? what really passed out??? :hugs: ahhh bless you, go and get your head down hun :) :sleep: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

Whoops should specify - passed out as in fell asleep lol. Was putting DD for a nap and I fell asleep beside her :haha: lucky the OH is home to watch the other two.


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Whoops should specify - passed out as in fell asleep lol. Was putting DD for a nap and I fell asleep beside her :haha: lucky the OH is home to watch the other two.

:haha::haha:ahhh bless, well, you must be really poorly hun xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone :) so what is everyone doing on this Sunday ? It's dull and cloudy here no sun boohoo.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Left wonderin said:


> Hello everyone :) so what is everyone doing on this Sunday ? It's dull and cloudy here no sun boohoo.

Its 19ºc here and a bit cold inside the house, so am rugged up in a jumper! Have done the ironing and some tidying....got jiggy with the hubby :sex: , had a pamper session and had a facepack on and now I am farting about online before I chillax this evening with a book (am reading Sophie Kinsella's "Remember Me")

What are you up to then? Oooh and I have drunk enough tea today to sink a small country!!!!! hahaha


----------



## sarahkr

Left wonderin said:


> Hello everyone :) so what is everyone doing on this Sunday ? It's dull and cloudy here no sun boohoo.

:hugs:heellloooo you, hows the pregnancy going? :happydance: weather is really shite here too, although the sun is trying to come out :) i dont care i'll be in sunny turkey 3 weeks today :happydance: saying that, where is my weather forecaster ece77? she aint been on in ages :shrug: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

Left wonderin - I think I messaged you earlier my memory sucks lol - did u get it? :haha:


----------



## Left wonderin

Twin no ?


----------



## Left wonderin

Well today is Father's Day so ill be popping home to see my Dad . Other than that might take the dogs to the park for a walk later and the just potter around the house . Can't wait to get back to work , it is so busy it makes time go so fast and gives me no time to think . Right now I need all the distractions can get !!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im having a BBQ today so hopefully it wont rain xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

I have grilled (George Foreman) steak and veggies for tea - I am starving.... lol


----------



## Left wonderin

I love the smell of a BBQ always puts me in the mood for sausages and homemade burgers yummmmm


----------



## sarahkr

Right now I need all the distractions can get !!!!!!!!

ahhh you'll be fine hun, whens your first scan??? i've got the bloody docs tomoz, see what i can blag him to do, andy's comin with me, so the tears might work lol

mrs b- what bloody part of the uk are you from? having a bbq???? ;) xxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Sarah good luck with the doctors , remember your doctors advice , temping and no rise of temp ....... All low ;) . Hopefully he will have some good advice for you :) what outcome are you hoping for ? 

Sometimes I wish there was a shop like ( build a bear factory ) where you go in and buy a baby to take home ... Hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## twinmummy06

Sent again Left wonderin


----------



## c.m.c

What part of Ireland are you left wonderin? Weather is o crap here isn't it


Susan...go you!! Getting the DTD early.....


----------



## xxDreamxx

c.m.c said:


> Susan...go you!! Getting the DTD early.....

I had to!!!! Sarah told me I had to! :winkwink: ... :thumbup::thumbup: It couldn't have been less sexy....but hey, if I ovulate on CD10 (or start surging again)....I want to make sure my whole uterus is flooded with :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

:blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## twinmummy06

Having visuals now of a sperm flooded uterus :haha:


----------



## c.m.c

Susan I believe in that too....sex sex and more sex....it can never do harm doing it early lol! Us organised women lol


----------



## sarahkr

lw- i'm hoping for a bloody miracle lol, yeah looked on ebay, no babies going grrrrr.... no i think now is the time for all blood work to be done, i've missed cd3, so aiming for cd21 progesterone tests, andy's hopin for a sa, lets just get the whole lot done, BUT i have a really quick temper, so i'll remain calm for the first errrr 3 mins of him talking, then if i dont hear what i want, i might end up gettin thrown out lmao, its not the first time i've been told to sit down and calm down, and STOP swearing at him lmao ;) xxxx

susan, you go girl, keep with the plan, hey it doesn't have to be sexy hun, bish bosh bang, sometimes thats the best sex lol ;) xxxxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

well poor hubby's :spermy: are not the highest in numbers, so I figure a prolonged attack over numerous occasions (every 2nd day) should make sure there is maximum floodage to be had.

:dust:


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> well poor hubby's :spermy: are not the highest in numbers, so I figure a prolonged attack over numerous occasions (every 2nd day) should make sure there is maximum floodage to be had.
> 
> :dust:

:haha:the more the merrier hun, and you dont want the first load anyway, its the second lot, the stronger ones.. so the more you do it, the stronger they become... i keep my oh waiting for 2 weeks, so the first lot... is alot, but i dont need it anyway, plus my non fertile cm, will kill it, so i'm really after the next days, then the next days... i say, top up time lol xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## hilslo

lmao - love the idea of buying a baby on ebay!! Would you be able to return it if it cries too much?

I'm spending my Sunday hungover as it was a friend's birthday. My first hangover this year!! The weather is so rubbish though that it's not a bad day to hang out on the sofa with dh. I'm running to the toilet every hour to see if the spotting has turned into AF. If the :witch:can just hold out for a bit longer it will mean that I'm in for a shout next month. Do any of you ladies spot before you come on? I usually get a couple of days but nothing like this....Here's hoping that it's a one-off as it's my first cycle. 

Susan - get collecting those :spermy:!!!


----------



## sarahkr

hilslo said:


> lmao - love the idea of buying a baby on ebay!! Would you be able to return it if it cries too much?
> 
> I'm spending my Sunday hungover as it was a friend's birthday. My first hangover this year!! The weather is so rubbish though that it's not a bad day to hang out on the sofa with dh. I'm running to the toilet every hour to see if the spotting has turned into AF. If the :witch:can just hold out for a bit longer it will mean that I'm in for a shout next month. Do any of you ladies spot before you come on? I usually get a couple of days but nothing like this....Here's hoping that it's a one-off as it's my first cycle.
> 
> Susan - get collecting those :spermy:!!!

:haha:unfortunately there aren't any lol, yeah hun, i spot the night before af... then wake ful flow to the witch :growlmad: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Susan - yipee for getting jiggy with it!

Sarah - good luck at docs. Dont swear and shout lol.

Left wonderin - i hope your pregnancy is going well.

Hilslo - good luck with that hangover. I dont spot before af 

Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Susan - yipee for getting jiggy with it!
> 
> Sarah - good luck at docs. Dont swear and shout lol.
> 
> Left wonderin - i hope your pregnancy is going well.
> 
> Hilslo - good luck with that hangover. I dont spot before af
> 
> Xxx

:hugs:i'll try not to :haha: i'll give him 3 minutes of my full attention, then if i dont like what he says, he will end up having me removed lol :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

My mum and dad wanted my DD today so we have been DTD......I'm cd6...... I like to be organised lol


----------



## Nina83

I REALLY want a BBQ. Hot dog in a bun, with relish...
The weather here is ridiculously hot. Seriously, and it's not even summer yet!


----------



## Left wonderin

Mm not sUre what the retu.nr policy is on babies on eBay:haha: cmc I'm from Dublin living in Meath now in the countryside . We have 4 dogs so needed the space lol..... 

Sarah be nice to the doctor - ya might just need him lol....... 
Well done on the early b'ding:haha: loving the organisation and its true one early b'ding but not too early to get rid of all the aged sperm !! 
Broody I'm taking one day at a time .... 2 more days to 5 weeks .... Starting to feel that empty/starving/ touching on nauceouness feeling a couple of times a day :happydance: bring the ms on lol.......


----------



## c.m.c

Left wonderin....so glad i think you're like me ...i always say bring on ms!! It's always a good sign

I'm in co down but DH works Louth, Meath, Dublin! Thank goodness for hat good road now lol

I'm so scared this month....should I wait and heal? I know I'm so desperate to get pregnant ASAP and scared it won't happen


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm no medic but maybe one cycle of letting your body get back on track might not be a bad thing ? Your body has been through quite an ordeal from what I know . Think about it this way what would you advise your best Friend to do ?? I kinda understand as following my mc I so wanted to try again straight away , I didn't though as OH said he wasn't ready as it was too soon after losing our little soul . I'm glad now as I do feel that emotionally I was not ready and my desperation to be pg was less about having a baby and more to do with the loss of my little soul . Some time helped with that and now its not just about being pg but about the arrival of a new little life xxxxx hope some of that makes sense sometimes I feel I go on too much lol...


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I understand what u mean left wonderin.
Im hoping for a bfp with all my heart but if i get it i might not feel happy. I wanted 'that' baby who i lost. I feel like i might find it hard to get excited about a different one. It feels strange. I dont think ive had time to heal emotionally yet but i still need to ttc. Does that make sense? 
I hope i can love another little life as much as i loved my first
Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Anyone else feel like that? X


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Anyone else feel like that? X

Me! I don't cry so much over the LO I lost but worry about not getting pregnant again. Then I imagine being pregnant and not feeling happy (but I think that's down to worry)

I keep thinking to myself that I cannot bring back the one that I lost, all I can do is be kind to myself and keep trying. The fact that my period came back after nearly 5 weeks reassured me.


----------



## c.m.c

Thank you left wonderin....

I feel like I haven't even had emotions surface yet...I've Been dealing with it all so well. I kept saying its natures way of knowing best.....but when someone else says it I feel annoyed and think how dare they.

I've been feeling like I'm only starting to deal with it....if even? I haven't even really cried but I know a Facebook announcement of a pregnancy due when I'd be due just annoyed me so much.....I just want to be pregnant again so much. I want a sibling for Ava and I don't want the gap getting any bigger.

I suppose when I go back to work it might hit me if that makes sense.....as then it really will be all over......I want to be pregnant before i Go back in mid july


My best work friend told me to let my body heal....I think her opinion is amazing as she is in the same job as me and has a good medical head on her shoulders but I just don't want to wait........

Sorry my heads slightly fried


----------



## Nina83

> I understand what u mean left wonderin.
> Im hoping for a bfp with all my heart but if i get it i might not feel happy. I wanted 'that' baby who i lost. I feel like i might find it hard to get excited about a different one. It feels strange. I dont think ive had time to heal emotionally yet but i still need to ttc. Does that make sense?
> I hope i can love another little life as much as i loved my first

I'll try to explain how I felt...
The only thing I could tell myself is that the little bub still did not have a soul (cold, I know, but wait). By the Jewish belief, the soul only enters the body after 40 days. The body was being formed, and God was choosing the right soul, or the little child was still waiting for the body to be ready. 
My next baby, might not have the same hair color, cheek bone, maybe not even the same sex, but it will have the same soul. It's waiting for the perfect body to enter. It's waiting to meet us, just as we are waiting to meet him/her.

Even if you passed the 40 days, I do try and believe that the soul wasn't "lost". There are only children you are supposed to have, no one is forgotten behind.

I do think sometimes of this baby, and pray he sticks, not like my first, and I find myself hoping I'll still be able to love and remember the first, even though it gave me such a heartbreak and grief. It's hard to accept, but I figure it's the only thing I can do, or believe.
<3


----------



## sarahkr

mornin ladies...
well its a bit gloomy in here :( 
lw-i will be nice to the doctor for his first sentence... if i dont like it, i cant control my temper oooppppssss.....
well nina, that is true, if any of you believe in psychics or the occult etc... i went to see one, and i've had a m/c before, she said to me, that the child i lost was waiting next to me ready to come back... i was a bit freaked out as only me and my dad knew, she taped the whole session and they all listened to the tape, (as in oh, mum and dad) her exact words were... the child that you lost.. the little girl, which i didnt know girl or boy, was very strong around me in spirit, but she's coming back, when the times right, she'll be there for you, she even described her... so i knew when i had my first m/c, i said can you see her... she said yes, i said how old is she? she said now... about 5/6, which is totally right, she said something happened, and it wasn't meant to be, but she's very strongly attached to me... she's in the spirit world now, growing with me.. but when the times right, she's coming back! 
now i agree with nina, she might not look the same, but i would never have known what she looked like anyway, and i do think that its the body that dies, not the soul... if anyone believes in the supernatural etc.. ghosts, thats what they are, lost souls that think they are still alive... mad really! but i believe its true as one of my extended family was a medium, and she used to go cleanse houses, and guide them to "the other side"
hehehehe well i believe it, infact i've seen her when i was little doing some mad shit with ouija boards and crystals....
anyway, ramble over sorry got lost in thoughts there...
how is every one today? :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

That's such a beautiful way of looking at it with the souls! 
I hope we can create the perfect little body so my little soul can come back to me too!


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> That's such a beautiful way of looking at it with the souls!
> I hope we can create the perfect little body so my little soul can come back to me too!

:hugs:it will be hun, you may have lost a body, but you didn't loose the soul, she also mentioned josh, he was sent to me.. because i was getting out of control with alcohol and drugs, he was sent to change my life path, and he did! if i didnt have josh, god knows where i'd be now, so i truly believe things happen and are meant to be for a reason hun :winkwink: its just the something went wrong or the time wasn't right....thing, but apparently we're constantly being tested :shrug: so if you look at it in the way that the body wasn't strong enough, the soul was, its just the body wasn't xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

Well there certainly was a problem with my little ones body. I've never really paid much attention to those kind of things - but it's certainly what I will be telling myself now.


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Well there certainly was a problem with my little ones body. I've never really paid much attention to those kind of things - but it's certainly what I will be telling myself now.

:hugs:yeah, it also gives you hope too, to actually believe it was the wrong time... maybe in your own personal life, there was something that you needed to do :shrug: before the time was right if ya get me???? cos i went back to her 3 weeks ago, and told her about it, and she said to me, there was something you needed to do first, the time wasn't right, and i knew what she was talking about, see i've been on vallium for years, and i made a decision to reduce the vallium... as i've got panic disorder and am quite highly strung :blush: but i always said "i needed them", 2 months ago, i woke up, out of the blue and said NO MORE, i want off them... so i went to the drs and we planned a safe reduction... now if you'd have asked me this time last year to stop taking them, i would have laughed and said no way! but i just woke and decided i need to stop them :shrug: i felt like someone was telling me too.... hehehe spooky hey :wacko: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina my DH believes the same and tells me its body wasnt good enough but when we grow a good body then it will be the same spirit inside. We dont even follow any religion but he likes to think that and it does help.

So.........
Im cd17 now and got a negative opk this morning but no big temp rise. My temp was up a tiny bit but not very high like my usual post o temps. I hope i have ovulated. Do u think i have/will? We have been dtd everyday xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

The day I supposedly ovulated my temp went from very low to just below cover line. It was the next tree temps after that rose above not the actual day of O. Not sure if that's normal or not as its my first time charting :haha:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ok mine normally shoots up high but i also normally stop testing after my first positive opk so maybe continuing to test is confusing me. I hope my temp is high tomorrow. I cant keep dtd everynight lol xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Ok mine normally shoots up high but i also normally stop testing after my first positive opk so maybe continuing to test is confusing me. I hope my temp is high tomorrow. I cant keep dtd everynight lol xxx

mrs b, just got back from the docs, talking about clomid... now you do know it causes multiple ovulation? and talking to clearblue, you will only see one smiley in a cycle.. as its found your lh, so there will be no more rises in lh IF your not on fertility drugs, so which you are, and going from what the dr said about you can ovulate 2/3 times in 1 cycle on clomid, then going off what clearblue said, you keep getting smileys then chances are, your ovulating more than once :shrug: so possibly you will get your temp spike over the next few days, so i wouldn't worry hun, just keep dtd ;) xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

You don't ovulate more than once - clomid and the likes help more eggs mature to be released. The one lh surge is all that's needed to release 1 (or more if you have multiple dominant follicles). But that one lh surge can last in your blood for multiple days in certain women, giving positives. That's why they say go off the first positive. If you release more than one egg it's in about a 24 hour period. 

It's extremely extremely rare to actually ovulate twice.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks ladies.
Hopefully my temp will be higher tomorrow. 
X


----------



## twinmummy06

Fingers crossed mrsB!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Here is my chart. Do u think I will of ovulated?


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> You don't ovulate more than once - clomid and the likes help more eggs mature to be released. The one lh surge is all that's needed to release 1 (or more if you have multiple dominant follicles). But that one lh surge can last in your blood for multiple days in certain women, giving positives. That's why they say go off the first positive. If you release more than one egg it's in about a 24 hour period.
> 
> It's extremely extremely rare to actually ovulate twice.

:haha:yeah, thats what i meant lol, clomid can cause you to ovulate more than once but not days apart, within 24hrs... no longer, thats how you get twins born 24hrs apart :wacko: yeah and as for the smiley the reason you get one smiley is because its found your lh.. according to clearblue you will not get a smiley 2 days in a row due to it already finding it, even tho obviously you will still have lh in your system for days, the smiley wont smile cos its designed to pick up your increase in lh, so once its found it.. it wont smile again :wacko: till your next cycle and increase... and so on, BUT if you were to use cheapies, you'd probably find days of positives, this ttc lark is way to complicated... he doesn't recommend any of it, temping, opks, monitors he thinks they cause more stress than help... but then he's a friggin dr and they agreed to try and bang first time, happy healthy baby :growlmad: makes you mad :growlmad: i was asking about clomid cos i wanted to see how far he would go, and he said all this to me, its designed to force ovulation, and he said if your getting positive opk's theres no need.. so i'm to bring in my full chart of temps, he'll look over the pattern and then refer us to a fertility dr, as i'm getting old lol xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

I'm no chart expert but maybe you will O today (cd17?). I don't see any significant rise YET but isn't it 12-48 hours you can O after first positive?


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Here is my chart. Do u think I will of ovulated?
> View attachment 630897

:thumbup:yeah mrs b, i aint no chart expert, but that look like cd15 to me, so i take it tomoz's temp will give you cross hairs???? :wacko: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

sarahkr said:


> twinmummy06 said:
> 
> 
> You don't ovulate more than once - clomid and the likes help more eggs mature to be released. The one lh surge is all that's needed to release 1 (or more if you have multiple dominant follicles). But that one lh surge can last in your blood for multiple days in certain women, giving positives. That's why they say go off the first positive. If you release more than one egg it's in about a 24 hour period.
> 
> It's extremely extremely rare to actually ovulate twice.
> 
> :haha:yeah, thats what i meant lol, clomid can cause you to ovulate more than once but not days apart, within 24hrs... no longer, thats how you get twins born 24hrs apart :wacko: yeah and as for the smiley the reason you get one smiley is because its found your lh.. according to clearblue you will not get a smiley 2 days in a row due to it already finding it, even tho obviously you will still have lh in your system for days, the smiley wont smile cos its designed to pick up your increase in lh, so once its found it.. it wont smile again :wacko: till your next cycle and increase... and so on, BUT if you were to use cheapies, you'd probably find days of positives, this ttc lark is way to complicated... he doesn't recommend any of it, temping, opks, monitors he thinks they cause more stress than help... but then he's a friggin dr and they agreed to try and bang first time, happy healthy baby :growlmad: makes you mad :growlmad: i was asking about clomid cos i wanted to see how far he would go, and he said all this to me, its designed to force ovulation, and he said if your getting positive opk's theres no need.. so i'm to bring in my full chart of temps, he'll look over the pattern and then refer us to a fertility dr, as i'm getting old lol xxxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

The main point why the doctor doesn't agree with it all - because it's a HE! HE has no clue what we go through :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> I'm no chart expert but maybe you will O today (cd17?). I don't see any significant rise YET but isn't it 12-48 hours you can O after first positive?

:haha:hey i'm great at this temping lark me then lmao, i thought it was cd15 :haha: don't listen to me mrs b, i'm useless, listen to twin, yeah, positive opk, 12-36 hrs, according to the leaflet but according to the monitor it give you 48 hrs of peak, then a day of high, then back down to low :wacko: head frazzle :wacko: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes if u put a fake temp in tomorrow then it gives me cross hairs for cd15. Ive ovulated on cd17 before so that could be it as well. If it was cd17 then i would of expected another smiley today rather than negative. Like i said, i dont usually keep testing after my first positive so maybe i normally ovulate once the opk is negative
Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

hehehehe twin, your sooooo like me, i actually told him i had a phd... lmao, IN MY OWN BODY!!!! didnt like that much... oh well, pull your finger out your arse and stop telling me everything is wrong... when its my friggin body thats doing it, not his!!! lol xxxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Hey don't listen to me - I'm a charting NOOB :haha:

To me it doesn't look like you've O'ed but if you get crosshairs for the 15th with a fake temp for tomorrow then that's promising!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

U wouldnt think id been charting for two years lol xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Yes if u put a fake temp in tomorrow then it gives me cross hairs for cd15. Ive ovulated on cd17 before so that could be it as well. If it was cd17 then i would of expected another smiley today rather than negative. Like i said, i dont usually keep testing after my first positive so maybe i normally ovulate once the opk is negative
> Xxx

i really dont know hun, but according to clearblue on the smiley front, it gives you your smiley then your to assume ovulation between the next 12-36 hrs :shrug: and not to test again once you get it??? its their products, so i guess they must know something :shrug: you've been dtd tho hun, so you'll be fine chic :thumbup: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Hey don't listen to me - I'm a charting NOOB :haha:
> 
> To me it doesn't look like you've O'ed but if you get crosshairs for the 15th with a fake temp for tomorrow then that's promising!!

:haha::haha:your not a noob lmao, its complicated this charting :haha: hey can you just add a fake temp??? lmao just to get cross hairs :haha: hey i'm gonna do it if i dont get cross hairs, I WANT CROSSSS HAIRSSSSSS :brat: :haha:XXXXXX:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

sarahkr said:


> twinmummy06 said:
> 
> 
> Hey don't listen to me - I'm a charting NOOB :haha:
> 
> To me it doesn't look like you've O'ed but if you get crosshairs for the 15th with a fake temp for tomorrow then that's promising!!
> 
> :haha::haha:your not a noob lmao, its complicated this charting :haha: hey can you just add a fake temp??? lmao just to get cross hairs :haha: hey i'm gonna do it if i dont get cross hairs, I WANT CROSSSS HAIRSSSSSS :brat: :haha:XXXXXX:hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: won't be accurate crosshairs, but if that's what you want LOL


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinmummy06 said:
> 
> 
> Hey don't listen to me - I'm a charting NOOB :haha:
> 
> To me it doesn't look like you've O'ed but if you get crosshairs for the 15th with a fake temp for tomorrow then that's promising!!
> 
> :haha::haha:your not a noob lmao, its complicated this charting :haha: hey can you just add a fake temp??? lmao just to get cross hairs :haha: hey i'm gonna do it if i dont get cross hairs, I WANT CROSSSS HAIRSSSSSS :brat: :haha:XXXXXX:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: won't be accurate crosshairs, but if that's what you want LOLClick to expand...

:growlmad:better not then, hehehehe..... god i need to grow up!!! :haha: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

I'd be doing it too, or at the very least experimenting LOL.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I always experiment with different temps to see if it changes my cross hairs. I put it back to the correct temps afterwards x


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> I'd be doing it too, or at the very least experimenting LOL.

:rofl: hey great minds and that :haha: might set up another chart somewhere, and add just random temps JUST to get cross hairs, cos the way mines looking.. i'm not even alive :wacko: or barely breathing :haha: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I always experiment with different temps to see if it changes my cross hairs. I put it back to the correct temps afterwards x

:haha::haha:dont be giving me ideas, i'd probably forget to change it back lol :wacko: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I always experiment with different temps to see if it changes my cross hairs. I put it back to the correct temps afterwards x

I did this to temps I missed and it changed my o date to one day before - which would make me 6dpo. Which I like much better :haha: but going with 5dpo


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lol when i got my bfp i wasnt exactly sure which day was ovulation so i went with the longest dpo before i tested. But moving yourself forward is more fun xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Any less time I have to wait to test the better!


Who am I kidding - I'm gonna test early no matter the DPO :haha:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Another reason im thinking cd15 is that i was having those cramps then but im not now xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

What date ru starting to test? X


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Another reason im thinking cd15 is that i was having those cramps then but im not now xxx

:thumbup:listen to your body then hun, well thats what you told me :haha: you've had 2 rises since cd15... so one more rise innit? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes, well ovulation must be somewhere around that time if my temp continues to go up. And like u said, ive been dtd anyway! So who cares what the chart say lol its the sex that counts xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Yes, well ovulation must be somewhere around that time if my temp continues to go up. And like u said, ive been dtd anyway! So who cares what the chart say lol its the sex that counts xxx

:happydance:EXACTLY... without the sex, it wouldn't make a blind bit of difference what the chart says, as long as you've been dtd, you got your opk, your taking clomid.... that all that matters hun :winkwink: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

And a bfp! Thats all that matters X


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> And a bfp! Thats all that matters X

:haha:well thats the aim of the game hun :winkwink: stop stressin, you're fine xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Sarah and nina I love the comments on page 118

There's are people who really are destined for this world and the idea tht no soul is lost is beautiful.

Sarah that's unreal how she knew that and lovely hopeful story too


----------



## c.m.c

Does anyone know how I can share my ovu friend chart?


----------



## Left wonderin

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Here is my chart. Do u think I will of ovulated?
> View attachment 630897

You need 3 consecutive high temps post o/v to confirm o/v . If your temp stats high tomorrow you should get your cross hairs . To me looks like you o/v 2 days ago but won't be confirmed till tommrow :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Looks like you o/v on Saturday


----------



## twinmummy06

MrsBroodyPant said:


> What date ru starting to test? X

Probably 8dpo :haha:

I have 7 FRER's here so that one a day until 14dpo. 

I'm ok with negatives so that's why I'm choosing to test so early lol


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks for your imput. I cant wait to take my temp in the morning xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Here is hoping you get your cross hairs in the morning . Ill be stalking lol


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Twin - so u testing thursday 20th? X


----------



## lune_miel

Wow you guys chat a lot while I'm still asleep here in the States! :sleep:

While I am scared that I'll be too worried to embrace this next pregnancy, I'm more terrified that I won't even have another BFP. What do you do?!

Broody - I hope you get some good sleep so that you're temp isn't affected by your excitement! It's the one thing I look forward to getting up early in the AM!

Me I am approaching prime BD days...I just want to be in the TWW!! Wouldn't it be amazing if we all got our Rainbow BFPs!!!???


----------



## c.m.c

O my goodness we really are all going for it this month. It's so exciting.

I too worry that I won't have a BFP or if I do it will be another ectopic

I'm cd8 tomorrow ....have DTD today and yesterday......I'm determined to do it lots this month. From 21st to 25th il do it everyday....


----------



## xxDreamxx

Morning girls,

Didn't feel like posting last night - "Trueblood" (tv show) started again so I was glued to that, then went to bed and read a book. Decided not to BD as we did it Sunday (CD6) so will DTD tonight (CD8) and then again CD10 etc. My OPK dippie sticks are not even picking up a slight line so who knows, if I will start surging on Day 10 or go later.

Anyway, sat here drinking my coffee with hubby and 2 dogs snoring beside me!


----------



## Left wonderin

Dream what type of dogs do you have ? Me and OH have 4 , jack a black Labrador ( 5) Bruno a rottie ( 5) shep a border collie ( 4 ) and baby Ben ( 17 weeks ) a blue merle border collie . My OH is a dog trainer and an agility instructor ! We also do home boarding last weekend we had 10 dogs here lol..... Luckily we have a lot of land around the house lol.....


----------



## xxDreamxx

I have 2 Cavalier King Charles Spaniels. D'Artagnan is 4 and Porthos is 3 :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Twin - so u testing thursday 20th? X


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Tragic story i found out today that my brothers dog (king charles) was jumping up to the kitchen worktop and its collar got caught on a knob draw handle and it hung itself. They got up this morning to find it there. Poor dog :-( its so sad. I cant stop thinking about it. We always take our dogs collar off each night. Xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Twin - so u testing thursday 20th? X

Yup - not expecting anything though. Just need to feed my POAS addiction :haha:


----------



## twinmummy06

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Tragic story i found out today that my brothers dog (king charles) was jumping up to the kitchen worktop and its collar got caught on a knob draw handle and it hung itself. They got up this morning to find it there. Poor dog :-( its so sad. I cant stop thinking about it. We always take our dogs collar off each night. Xxx

Oh no :( how very sad


----------



## twinmummy06

Caelan and I just got off the plane and to the hospital. So bloody tired. I hate flying! Now to get this doctors appointment sorted and waste the rest of the day and then fly home to my other two babies. I miss them :(


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Tragic story i found out today that my brothers dog (king charles) was jumping up to the kitchen worktop and its collar got caught on a knob draw handle and it hung itself. They got up this morning to find it there. Poor dog :-( its so sad. I cant stop thinking about it. We always take our dogs collar off each night. Xxx

Oh no :( that's so sad. Ours don't wear collars in the house - I have heard of this happening before and it scares me. Your poor Brother and family :(

My 2 are microchipped so we only bother with collars when we go out.


----------



## xxDreamxx

twinmummy06 said:


> Caelan and I just got off the plane and to the hospital. So bloody tired. I hate flying! Now to get this doctors appointment sorted and waste the rest of the day and then fly home to my other two babies. I miss them :(

Where did you have to fly for the appointment? {hugs}


----------



## twinmummy06

We flew to Townsville from Mount Isa. Appointments done and dusted now we need to waste time until we need to be at the airport in what 6 hours :/ no friggin idea what we are going to do with no car and no money :haha:


----------



## twinmummy06

Pimples, that is all :grr:


----------



## sarahkr

mornin ladies,
how are we all????
cmc hun, if you go to the bottom of the chart and click share/print this chart, a box will open, then theres about 4 little boxes in it on the top, press signature, and copy and paste the url, and then add it to here by edit your signature hun ;)

lw- how many dpo's are you today hun??? when you testing? :)

mrs b- oooohhh did you get your cross hairs??? oh i hope so... well it doesnt really matter if you get them today or tomoz really, you've been dtd, so you'll be fine :)

ooohhhh no, i love dogs, i never thought about the collar thing :( i would be heart broken if i came down to that, oohh i might start taking their collars off :(

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes defo take their collars off when u are not with them.

I got cross hairs!! FF thinks i ovulated cd15 but it was sometime around then. Yipee! 
Tww!!! 

Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Yes defo take their collars off when u are not with them.
> 
> I got cross hairs!! FF thinks i ovulated cd15 but it was sometime around then. Yipee!
> Tww!!!
> 
> Xxx

:happydance::happydance:YIPEEEEEEEE..... hey look at me go, :haha: i read your chart lmao, now your gonna have to help me :haha::haha: 
yes i will deffo take them off, cant actually think of anything so horrible that i can actually prevent!! :cry: :thumbup: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

MrsB that's awful.....I am the biggest animal lover ever.....it's so sad your poor bro and family. Poor wee doggie.

My wee bailey got knocked down last yr...a man rang me at work to say he found him and I ad to get sent home I was crying so much


----------



## c.m.c

Thanks Sarah il give it a go


----------



## c.m.c

Ok my signature is too big so just put the link up

Never buy an iPad....this copying and pasting is doing my head in. Auto correct is doing my head in. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Hope you can all see it. My temp dipped to below 34 this morning but it wouldn't let me register it so I took my 9am temp. My opk had 2 lines but not a positive yet.

I take thyroxine everyday so need to add that


Thanks for looking if u get the time


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> Ok my signature is too big so just put the link up
> 
> Never buy an iPad....this copying and pasting is doing my head in. Auto correct is doing my head in. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Hope you can all see it. My temp dipped to below 34 this morning but it wouldn't let me register it so I took my 9am temp. My opk had 2 lines but not a positive yet.
> 
> I take thyroxine everyday so need to add that
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking if u get the time

:thumbup: yeah can see it hun, i've got a mac, is it the same to copy and paste? ctrl & tap ? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

I think it's a double click or something. Hating it right now


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I can see your chart. I like the heart sign for bd! Keep going with the opks. Hopefully it will be positive soon xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning Ladies! xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Morning Ladies! xxx

:hugs:helllooo you, you ok hun? not been on in a while... i'm now a 7 dotter lol, hey have a look at my chart hun, i'm sure i'm dead.... :shrug::shrug: :haha:
cmc hun, i love macs, but i was playing around with the ipad, and i nearly threw it across the floor, its ok, it was my knob jockey brothers, i was only trying to get on my emails :wacko: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

woohoooo 7 dots!! lol your not dead hun haha are you temping orally or vaginally?? 

Im good chick just had a hectic few weekends lol!

How is everyone!? Any BFPS? xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> woohoooo 7 dots!! lol your not dead hun haha are you temping orally or vaginally??
> 
> Im good chick just had a hectic few weekends lol!
> 
> How is everyone!? Any BFPS? xxx

:haha::haha:ORALLY.... well mines just perfectly... dead!!! no manic ups or downs :wacko: hey what if it stays like that lmao? that will mean i am dead lol :haha:

no, only nina and left :happydance: people are ov'ing tho, and loads of :sex: going on :haha:

where are you in your cycle now hun? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

before ov temps usually are boring hun! Mine were erratic cause i think my thermometer was broke but iv got a new one ready for next cycle now! Wont be long until you Ov now is it hun??

Awww god knows where I am lol! My cycle is messed up lol xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> before ov temps usually are boring hun! Mine were erratic cause i think my thermometer was broke but iv got a new one ready for next cycle now! Wont be long until you Ov now is it hun??
> 
> Awww god knows where I am lol! My cycle is messed up lol xxx

:haha:mines VERY boring hehehehe.... but, got a bit of tingly boobs comin so, will have to pounce on the oh tonight :haha: well this should be a 28 day cycle, but as my cycles are still messed up, i should ov on cd11 but its giving me cd13, so as long as i'm in, on and around there, i'll be ok, but i might just stay dead for the whole cycle lmao :haha:

i just looked at your chart, your about 8dpo hun? :happydance: bring on the BFP'S...... :happydance: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhh go and get him hun!! you using OPKS or anything?! 

Iv bought loads of vitamins for this next cycle too!

Well i dont know if i am 8dpo, my chart is all messed up cause my temps were off so I could be any dpo lol xx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Ohhh go and get him hun!! you using OPKS or anything?!
> 
> Iv bought loads of vitamins for this next cycle too!
> 
> Well i dont know if i am 8dpo, my chart is all messed up cause my temps were off so I could be any dpo lol xx

:haha:when he gets home, i'll tell him my cervix needs kick startin :haha: then it will be over in 1 minute, but i know when i'm gonna ov cos a strangely dream about :sex: a couple of days before :haha: yeah, i've got 10 million cheapies, the line today was stronger than yesterday, but still not strong enough to get the smiley out :haha:
what vits did you get hun? did you manage to get vit b complex?? 
hey you might not need them for next cycle :happydance: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

hahaha well it wont hurt to dtd today, then cd9,cd10,11,12,14,15,17? Thats what I would do I think hun! That way its spermies there waiting isnt it! Think thats the way ill do it this cycle! haha do you really? 

Nah we only dtd 4 days before ov so i know we are out but its ok as its my birthday monday so I can have a good drink then! 

no i didnt manage to get that :-( Iv got Vit c & Multivitamins, evening primrose oil, iron and summit else? does evening primrose oil extend your cycle? Done some research and it has extended some womens xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Woot woot fit crosshairs MrsB!!

And yay for 7 dots Sarah :haha:


We are home and I'm pooped! Ready for bed and its 8.15pm lol. Gotta get up and pee ASAP before I try to test at 7dpo :haha: must resist!


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> hahaha well it wont hurt to dtd today, then cd9,cd10,11,12,14,15,17? Thats what I would do I think hun! That way its spermies there waiting isnt it! Think thats the way ill do it this cycle! haha do you really?
> 
> Nah we only dtd 4 days before ov so i know we are out but its ok as its my birthday monday so I can have a good drink then!
> 
> no i didnt manage to get that :-( Iv got Vit c & Multivitamins, evening primrose oil, iron and summit else? does evening primrose oil extend your cycle? Done some research and it has extended some womens xxx

:haha:we're going on an everyday marathon... he doesn't know this yet lmao :blush:
no, epo hun is ONLY to be taken from the first day of af.. up till ov, then you must stop it, as it can cause contractions, and you dont want to contract while your going through implantation :winkwink: it helps with your estrogen and your cm, if you track it?? :shrug: i've been taking epo since jan, my cycles have always been clockwork till the m/c, so in answer to that, it hasn't to me :thumbup: and as for your cm, :haha: deffo does its job.. lmfao poor oh thought it was him making me aroused :blush: so i had to burst his bubble :haha::haha::haha: EVIL ..... xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Woot woot fit crosshairs MrsB!!
> 
> And yay for 7 dots Sarah :haha:
> 
> 
> We are home and I'm pooped! Ready for bed and its 8.15pm lol. Gotta get up and pee ASAP before I try to test at 7dpo :haha: must resist!

:happydance:i'm a 7 dotter :happydance:
how did your trip go hun??? :shrug: hope it went ok hun :hugs: when you gonna test hun :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Twin - have a nice sleep. We dont mind if u test in the morning  xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Twin - have a nice sleep. We dont mind if u test in the morning  xxx

:haha::haha:tis right mrs b, no we dont mind lmao ;) xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhh test tomorrow Twin!!! 

Hahahha That tickled me about saying OH thought it was him ahhh bless men and their ego's eh lol DF thought he was the king of sex whilst using preseed so I let him down gently after dtd lol! 

Ahhh thanks hun thats a great help! Ill start that when the witch arrives! xzxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> oohhhh test tomorrow Twin!!!
> 
> Hahahha That tickled me about saying OH thought it was him ahhh bless men and their ego's eh lol DF thought he was the king of sex whilst using preseed so I let him down gently after dtd lol!
> 
> Ahhh thanks hun thats a great help! Ill start that when the witch arrives! xzxx

:rofl::rofl: i didnt let him down gently, he was just like ooohhhh your really moist lmfao... i think i burst his bubble half way through, as i couldn't contain the laughter!!! :haha: i'm so evil.. but i found it sooo funny, it was putting me off lmao :haha:
well fingers crossed hun, the witch WONT arrive :happydance: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

You guys are NOT helping hahahaha. I want to test so bloody bad even though I know they likely good of a positive at 7dpo is pretty much NIL! Call me crazy LOL.


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> You guys are NOT helping hahahaha. I want to test so bloody bad even though I know they likely good of a positive at 7dpo is pretty much NIL! Call me crazy LOL.

what test are you using hun? xx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

hold out if you can, when is af due chic???

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=7

xxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Me, hold out :haha: no way. If I can hold out til 8dpo that's a miracle in itself. I'm using FRER's. AF should be due about the 26th


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Me, hold out :haha: no way. If I can hold out til 8dpo that's a miracle in itself. I'm using FRER's. AF should be due about the 26th

:haha:lmfao... go for it then hun... :happydance:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/brand-chart.php?hptbrandid=41

xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Do it! do it! Do it!! hehe xxx


----------



## Nina83

xxDreamxx,
I miss trueblood! I was just wondering when it'll be back! off to download :)


----------



## Nina83

cathgibbs,
Your chart looks great! 
sarahkr, You're too funny! I see you're starting to get the hang of temping?

It really feels like the ball has started rolling, doesn't it?! So exciting!


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> cathgibbs,
> Your chart looks great!
> sarahkr, You're too funny! I see you're starting to get the hang of temping?
> 
> It really feels like the ball has started rolling, doesn't it?! So exciting!

:hugs:ahhh thanks but i'm bloody not, have you seen my chart??? :wacko: i dont think i breathe, maybe i hold my breath in my sleep lol :haha: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sarah i think your chart looks good. Its easier to spot the dip and rise of ovulation when u have a lot of flat temps x


----------



## c.m.c

Wow ...I head out for the day and there's tons to catch up on.

I will stalk a few charts....now that I've started my own lol


----------



## Nina83

> ahhh thanks but i'm bloody not, have you seen my chart??? i dont think i breathe, maybe i hold my breath in my sleep lol

You're just in the beginning! Don't worry, it will look better as the cycle goes on! And I agree with MrsBroodyPant, it's much easier to read when levels seem, well, level! My chart is all over the place, textbook charts are wonderful!


----------



## Left wonderin

Its so tempting to make your chart look nice isn't it :blush: with a tweek here and there lol


----------



## twinmummy06

Resisted! Go me!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Awww will u be testing tomorrow morning? 
Crazy that u just got up and im just about to go to bed lol
Xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Morning peeps, 

Nothing really to add.... Just wanted to say hi


----------



## c.m.c

Morning dream.....night dream! I'm away to bed lol



.....hope you're still DTD.....tomorrow when I wake we are cd9 woop woop .....jiggly jig time from now to goodness knows when


----------



## xxDreamxx

Woke up in a bad mood this morning.... Am pissing myself off with my moodiness. Maybe it's hormones


----------



## twinmummy06

Going to see if I can resist tomorrow mrsB - doubt it :haha:

Nighty night mrsB and cmc x

Sorry your not in a good mood Susan :( hope it improves (chocolate always helps haha)


----------



## sarahkr

mornin lovelys,
how are we all???
twin, so proud of you hun... hehehehe when will you test now then? want more stats hun?
nina hun, hey, is that a good thing to have a text book chart? i had a spike, oooh look at me go, an erratic temp lmao ;)
susan, your so funny hahaha, i do that too, i put myself in a bad mood for no reason lmao...
thanks mrs b, i't actually started doing something now lol
cath, told you oh would kick start the old cervix lmao....
if i've missed anyone out sorry... sure we'll catch up today :) xxxxxx


----------



## ece77

Hi all ladies,

I wasn't around for ages I guess! I'm not sure if you were informed but there have been protests in all over Turkey for a couple of weeks and I didn't feel like connecting other than following the protests online! 

Now they kind of subsided and although it's not back to normal 100%, I kind of missed the talk here. Well, it seems there are tons of pages since I left. But please excuse me, I just don't have the time or patience to go through all of them. So I hope everyone is OK.

AFM - I'm in my 2nd cycle after the MC, and waiting to O in a week I guess. We're still waiting until my August cycle to TTC, so not much excitement over here. 
Last cycle I had a short luteal phase (11-12 days). It's not critically short but still... I tend to think, since I fell pregnant once I can do it again. We'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Morning everyone.

FF moved my ovulation day from cd15 to cd16. So im the same dpo as i was yesterday now. 
Susan sorry u are in a bad mood hun 
Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good to have u back ece77 x


----------



## sarahkr

ece77 said:


> Hi all ladies,
> 
> I wasn't around for ages I guess! I'm not sure if you were informed but there have been protests in all over Turkey for a couple of weeks and I didn't feel like connecting other than following the protests online!
> 
> Now they kind of subsided and although it's not back to normal 100%, I kind of missed the talk here. Well, it seems there are tons of pages since I left. But please excuse me, I just don't have the time or patience to go through all of them. So I hope everyone is OK.
> 
> AFM - I'm in my 2nd cycle after the MC, and waiting to O in a week I guess. We're still waiting until my August cycle to TTC, so not much excitement over here.
> Last cycle I had a short luteal phase (11-12 days). It's not critically short but still... I tend to think, since I fell pregnant once I can do it again. We'll just have to wait and see!

:happydance::happydance:YIPEEEEEEE its my little weather forecaster :haha: yeah been watching on the tv, funny enough i thought of you, your in istanbul aren't you hun? hows things going over there? we're flying to alanya on the 5th july, are we anywhere near you hun? whats the weather like? :haha:
ahhh, are you still testing/temping etc... hun? to see if your cycles getting back to normal? :thumbup: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> FF moved my ovulation day from cd15 to cd16. So im the same dpo as i was yesterday now.
> Susan sorry u are in a bad mood hun
> Xxx

:growlmad:mrs b, for friggin frigs sake!!! can it keep doing that? why? i dont get it, is it because your temps have gone up??? :wacko: well you were dtd weren't you? so you'll be fine hun :winkwink: bloody things, so basically, just keep dtd till it makes its mind up????? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes its only one day and we were dtd. I think FF has got it right now. It had better not change it again lol xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Yes its only one day and we were dtd. I think FF has got it right now. It had better not change it again lol xxx

:wacko:i still dont get how it changes it?? can i see your chart hun, to see what i'm looking for?? i had a temp rise this am... negative opk's, what if my temps go up??? i'm only just beginning to feel like things are moving :wacko: so i know i'm not ovulating yet, but will it do it to me if my temp rises again tomoz etc.... xxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks Nina but I think AF will show her ugly face!! ill be temping vaginally next time!!

Well done for resisting hun!! 

Morning ladies! How are we all?! 

Woohooo Sarah you had some movement in your chart haha xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

I'll be temping vaginally next time too Cath - heard its a smidge more reliable. OH thought temping every morning was odd - wait until he notices I'm sticking it up my woo-ha :haha:

Hopefully this move is FF's final decision mrsB!

Welcome back ece :)


----------



## twinmummy06

Sarah - I have honestly no clue about the chart thing :haha: but hopefully O's on its way soon!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I will post my chart for u to see sarah. Sometimes FF changes its mind but id rather it moved o day then to take my crosshairs away altogether! Ive had it do that before! I will have a look at your chart too. I will go on laptop as on mobile at mo xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Take the cross hairs away, NOOOOOOO! That would be devo :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Thanks Nina but I think AF will show her ugly face!! ill be temping vaginally next time!!
> 
> Well done for resisting hun!!
> 
> Morning ladies! How are we all?!
> 
> Woohooo Sarah you had some movement in your chart haha xxx

:haha::haha:told ya oh would kick start the old cervix.... now bring on the ov, :haha: the fertility monitor went high today too :happydance: boobies are tingling, so better get this marathon moving :rofl:
i'm an 8 dotter hehehehehe xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> I'll be temping vaginally next time too Cath - heard its a smidge more reliable. OH thought temping every morning was odd - wait until he notices I'm sticking it up my woo-ha :haha:
> 
> Hopefully this move is FF's final decision mrsB!
> 
> Welcome back ece :)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:i actually spat my drink out then...... :haha::haha::haha: thats sooooo funny.... you go girl, stick your thermometer up your woo-ha PMSL xxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I will post my chart for u to see sarah. Sometimes FF changes its mind but id rather it moved o day then to take my crosshairs away altogether! Ive had it do that before! I will have a look at your chart too. I will go on laptop as on mobile at mo xxx

:wacko: eh, can it like totally take them away????? i am soooooo confused with this??? but your on clomid, you've had your smiley, you've been through the cramps, if your anything like me, my body actually tells me???? :wacko: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes i think i have ovulated but in the past it has taken my crosshairs away. Probably because im strange and dont ovulate properly.

Ive tired to post my chart but it wont let me! I will try again in a bit hun.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

sarah your chart still looks good. what day do u usually o? x


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> sarah your chart still looks good. what day do u usually o? x

:wacko:god, thats so weird, i knew it would add confusion, but now, its already confusing me lmao :haha: well, i'm on a 28 day cycle, so it should be around cd11... but things are moving, so i predict i will ov friday, if i dream about sex tonight, i know i will ovulate in the next couple of days, my boobs tingle first, then the dreams, then the cramps :wacko: also i check my cp, its not quite open yet, although i do have slight cramps coming :thumbup: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Here is my chart:




Its good that u are so intune with your body. I guess your chart will just confirm it for u xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Here is my chart:
> 
> View attachment 631799
> 
> 
> 
> Its good that u are so intune with your body. I guess your chart will just confirm it for u xxx

:thumbup:ahhh i see, its cos of the extra temp rise followed by a stable 2 temps, well you dtd both days and the day after, so you'll be fine hun :thumbup: i'm no expert but i dont think it will take them away, as you've had 2 solid days of the same temp... which is high, its not likely it will drop and then go high again after so many days hun? :winkwink: i wouldn't worry :hugs: yeah, i'm really in tune with my body, it tells me more than an opk, or the fertility monitor, i knew yesterday that things were starting as my boobs were a bit tingly, so today temp is higher, and the fertility monitor has gone to high... so yeah i can feel my body gearing up :thumbup: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

exciting! Get bding x


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> exciting! Get bding x

:haha:yep, will wait for oh to come home lol, he knows its baby making week, and as i predicted he lasted all of one minute, but i wasn't really after last nights action, its the following days i'm after lmao :haha: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies - Random Question - I thought it was just me but after some research I have found its VERY common!!

Do anyone of you have red bleach like stains in your black underwear? I have noticed it more and more recently? xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Ladies - Random Question - I thought it was just me but after some research I have found its VERY common!!
> 
> Do anyone of you have red bleach like stains in your black underwear? I have noticed it more and more recently? xxx

:haha:just checking the knickers now.... errrr no, i ALWAYS wear black?? when you say red and bleach.. i think white bleach... now i've seen that???? but not red??? :shrug: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

You know like when you bleach black stuff and sometimes it can go red? Like that? Or white lol mine always go red though its the majority of my black undies! I thought it was me but a lot of women get it lol xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> You know like when you bleach black stuff and sometimes it can go red? Like that? Or white lol mine always go red though its the majority of my black undies! I thought it was me but a lot of women get it lol xxx

:wacko:mmm i have actually noticed orangey coloured.... i wear thongs so its quite narrow where your bits are :blush: but yeah, now you've mentioned it, i have seen discoloring in my knickers... what does it mean? or is it just a random question lol :haha: xxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol I have no idea I think its all our CM and the PH balance etc? I wear frenchies so my undies are stained quite a lot lol DF thinks im always on my period haha xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Lol I have no idea I think its all our CM and the PH balance etc? I wear frenchies so my undies are stained quite a lot lol DF thinks im always on my period haha xxx

:haha::haha:does he check you nik naks lmao xxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

hahah lol noooooo hahahahaha ya know like if he sees my undies drying on the line he will say 'Awww Cath you havent washed your nicks properly!! lol SHAME!! xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

That is a random question lol.
No i dont have that. If i do come on my period in my pants (before i get a pad on) i jusy throw them away lol
X


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> hahah lol noooooo hahahahaha ya know like if he sees my undies drying on the line he will say 'Awww Cath you havent washed your nicks properly!! lol SHAME!! xxx

:rofl:hehehehe i do make myself chuckle, i just had a picture in my head of andy checking my knickers lmfao :haha::haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Its not period MrsB Lol I would do that aswell thats just dirty to keep them its a stain left by your PH Balance in your CM


----------



## cathgibbs

https://www.mothering.com/community/t/831978/bleached-crotch-in-black-underwear/20

https://www.blurtit.com/q237075.html


See its quite common lol! xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Its not period MrsB Lol I would do that aswell thats just dirty to keep them its a stain left by your PH Balance in your CM

no, i know its not a period hun, its a weird discoloring obviously from our cm, i wonder if its before were fertile, as it acidic cm? :shrug: :haha::muaha::rofl:
i'm gonna go check all my knickers now, hey, thats a good sign for you hun, lots of those women were pregnant :) xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

I was thinking acidic too hun lol drinking more water and cranberry juice from now on lol xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> I was thinking acidic too hun lol drinking more water and cranberry juice from now on lol xxx

:thumbup:yeah, i drink mango juice all the time, and actually since i've stopped drinking alcohol, i havent seen it.. :shrug:
:happydance:but its a good sign for you, as its alot of pregnant women saying hun :winkwink: xxxxx:hugs:
:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Girls, now ive ovulated im getting really nervous. Im dying for a bfp and scared i wont get one. In fact obviously there is a higher chance of af than a bfp. I dont know how i will feel. God i need a bfp. I hope we can all get pregnant asap xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Girls, now ive ovulated im getting really nervous. Im dying for a bfp and scared i wont get one. In fact obviously there is a higher chance of af than a bfp. I dont know how i will feel. God i need a bfp. I hope we can all get pregnant asap xxx

:hugs:aahhh hun, we all feel like that :hugs: you've done everything you can, its just the horrible wait now :growlmad: whens your af due??? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im due about 29th June. I feel like im expecting to get a bfp so will be disappointment. When previously ttc i was dying for a bfp but never expected to ever get one. Now ive had one and know its possible for me to get pregnant im expecting it.....wish i could just relax xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww MrsB big hugs to you lovely but I got a feeling your bfp is VERY soon. After a loss you are very fertile xxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Id love to think i was more fertile. Is that just for people who have had a mc or am i just as fertile as i tfmr? X


----------



## c.m.c

MrsB you're totally normal

By the way we are all more fertile after a MC....so u have every chance of a BFP...I hope u get BFP this month


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks cmc.

I hope we all get bfps xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello girls , had a bit of a scare last night ( well a big huge scare ) I had some spotting when I wiped :nope: took me right back to when my mc started ! I nearly stopped breathing :nope: So far it was only the once and very small . It has so shaken my confidence and I'm now even more terrified than before if that's possible !!!!!!


----------



## Nina83

> Hello girls , had a bit of a scare last night ( well a big huge scare ) I had some spotting when I wiped took me right back to when my mc started ! I nearly stopped breathing So far it was only the once and very small . It has so shaken my confidence and I'm now even more terrified than before if that's possible !!!!!!

((hugs)) Drink lots of water! Try to stay calm, it's probably just a random spotting. How far along are you now?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sorry to hear that left wondering. Many people get spotting and all is well and healthy. I hope it has stopped for good xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Nina I'm only 5 weeks 1 day ....... Is water supposed to help ?


----------



## c.m.c

Left wonderin I hope all is ok

I've heard dehydration can cause spotting


----------



## Nina83

When I got my spotting I googled and found out that dehydration can cause spotting. And I didn't drink that day. I keep a water bottle- 750 ml at my desk, and at 14:00 it wasn't even half empty.
Since that day I've been drinking like a God damn camel, filling it up 3 times a day plus tea. And that's only at work. I've gained about 2 pounds in water weight, but I figure it's better to be bloated from water than terrified of spotting.
Not that I don't find other things to worry about! <3


----------



## Left wonderin

Nina and cmc thanks that's so reassuring !! Water cooler here I come :)


----------



## twinmummy06

Cath - yes I've noticed that after a while some of my darker undies have bleached patches :haha:

:hugs: mrsB - feel exactly like this. 

Left wonderin - I can imagine how you feel - after a loss all our 'pregnancy innocence' is ripped away and we are paranoid about everything (at least this is true for me!)
Dehydration can cause spotting as cmc and nina said. Also it's pretty common to spot after sex when preggo. Fingers crossed everything is just dandy in there :hugs:


----------



## lune_miel

I agree Mrs Broody, and Twin...60% of us will get a BFP in the 3 mos after m/c I think those are fairly good odds. 90% in the next 2 years.

Try hard to stay POSITIVE!


----------



## twinmummy06

They are good odds lune :)


----------



## twinmummy06

AFM - I couldn't hold out any longer :haha: tested this morning at 8dpo and no surprise here :bfn:

But the crazy testing period has stared lol.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Twin i like your crazy testing lol but i dont like the bfn. Good luck hun.

Lune good odds but i dont like the 90 in 2 years part! I dont want to wait that long. I know im only 29 but ive been ttc since i was 26 and still no children :-(. I hope 2014 is the year for giving birth to a healthy child or more lol xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

I much prefer the 3 months too mrsB! I think we all deserve a 2014 baby!


----------



## lune_miel

So when do you all get a pos opk?! I've been trying to test at 10:30 am then 5-6 pm but they are neg neg neg. Do you see it 2 days before O? I've been holding it for 4 hours and limiting water! :shrug::loo:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Grrrrr been getting slight lines on OPK and this morning can barely see it.... I definitely have not missed it, I know that.... Been testing twice daily


----------



## twinmummy06

I got a positive opk last cycle the day before I got O pains - tested twice a day at like 10am and 6pm ish. 

This time I tested like 4 times a day and never saw a positive!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I only tested once per day. Each morning with fmu which u can do with smileys. I got positive the day after some ovary pains xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Well I am CD10 today so could still happen. Haven't used smileys yet, was using FR dippies.


----------



## sarahkr

mornin lovelys,
how are we all? well a bit of doom in here... come on girls, cheer up!!! there is nothing we can do about it really, its not in our hands, once we've done everything we can, thats all we can do, we all want our bfp's... but theres like a 20% chance... i know its really hard, constantly thinking about ovulation, then if you are? but its something we've been going through for cycles since ttc... although i thought the fertility monitor would be the answer, it hasnt, it is taking a long time... and things did go wrong, but hey look at it this way, the little souls still waiting to come back WHEN THE TIMES RIGHT! and theres nothing we can do about it till then :( just keep trying....
lw- hun i had periods all the way through with josh, firstly, i didnt know i was pregnant and acting as normal, using tampons etc... had it confirmed at 6 1/2 weeks by a dating scan, BUT still had bleeds each months, just wasn't allowed to wear tampons... josh was born healthy, its soooo not uncommon to have the bleeds, especially in the first trimester, so chillax hun, i know you will be thinking about the time before... but things are looking good :)
apart from that.... who's due to ovulate? my charts gone haywire lmao, if it gives me crosshairs tomoz, i will see my arse, cos i know its wrong! i thought this temping would confirm it, not through bloody confusion into it lol xxxxxx


----------



## ece77

sarahkr said:


> :happydance::happydance:YIPEEEEEEE its my little weather forecaster :haha: yeah been watching on the tv, funny enough i thought of you, your in istanbul aren't you hun? hows things going over there? we're flying to alanya on the 5th july, are we anywhere near you hun? whats the weather like? :haha:
> ahhh, are you still testing/temping etc... hun? to see if your cycles getting back to normal? :thumbup: xxxxx:hugs:

Hi Sarah,
Yes, I'm in Istanbul, where the protests were at their highest. And unfortunately no, I'm nowhere near Alanya. Wish I was! It's about 1000 km from here I guess.

I am still temping and on CD 11 today. I guess I'll O in some days. But I can't say anything for sure as my cycles are quite off after the MC :wacko:


----------



## ece77

twinmummy06 said:


> I'll be temping vaginally next time too Cath - heard its a smidge more reliable. OH thought temping every morning was odd - wait until he notices I'm sticking it up my woo-ha :haha:
> 
> Hopefully this move is FF's final decision mrsB!
> 
> Welcome back ece :)

I thought about temping vaginally as I usually sleep with my mouth open (always had breathing problems). But I am quite sure that DH would lock me up in an asylum :)


----------



## ece77

MrsB - Hope you get your BFP this cycle. As Sarah says, you've done everything you can!

Left wondering - Many people have spotting and some even have serious bleeding and everything turns out to be OK. Try to stay calm and drink up!

twinmommy - It's still way too early for a BFP at 8 DPO. So still not out of the game ;)

lune-miel - I don't know for sure when I get a positive OPK since I have no O signs to tell :dohh:. No ovary pains, no boob pains, no headaches, no nothing. 

Last month was the first month of using OPKs for me. I got the +OPK 3 days before the temp rise and tested once a day, around 11 am, after no drinking and holding pee for about 2 hours.


----------



## sarahkr

ece77 said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance:YIPEEEEEEE its my little weather forecaster :haha: yeah been watching on the tv, funny enough i thought of you, your in istanbul aren't you hun? hows things going over there? we're flying to alanya on the 5th july, are we anywhere near you hun? whats the weather like? :haha:
> ahhh, are you still testing/temping etc... hun? to see if your cycles getting back to normal? :thumbup: xxxxx:hugs:
> 
> Hi Sarah,
> Yes, I'm in Istanbul, where the protests were at their highest. And unfortunately no, I'm nowhere near Alanya. Wish I was! It's about 1000 km from here I guess.
> 
> I am still temping and on CD 11 today. I guess I'll O in some days. But I can't say anything for sure as my cycles are quite off after the MC :wacko:Click to expand...

:hugs:ahhh god i hope your ok hun, is it manic over there???? 
yeah, i'm temping, well attempting to lmao, but i've had two rises, i'm due to ov between cd11-13, but hey, then theres still no guarantee's you will ov this cycle, so really... it truly is out of our hands :growlmad: so if i dont... on to the next one :shrug::wacko:
so whats the weather like hun?? ohhh were soooo excited :happydance: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Morning everyone!

Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Xxx

:hugs:mornin mrs b, how you feeling hun? i know its horrible, but you've ov'd and now its all in the hands of your body... you really have done everything you can, now you need to relax and hope for the best :thumbup: every month we go through the same shit, but its not something we can control hun, wish it was :cry: but, its not... so really, just dont worry PLEASE :hugs:
well, i didnt dream about sex last night, although i did dream that someone broke my thermometer :haha: i dont think thats related with sex :haha: its probably me thinking about doing my temps in the mornin :haha::haha: i've realized that i only come alive when i have sex lmao :haha: i'm dead for the whole 7 days, now i'm actually breathing lmao :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks for the advice sarah. I do want to relax so will try my best. Im going to be very busy with work over the weekend so im hoping that will take my mind off it and makes the time go quicker. Like u said, at least ive given myself a chance, thats all i can do
Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Id love to think i was more fertile. Is that just for people who have had a mc or am i just as fertile as i tfmr? X

Its for MC and for loss hun xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Thanks for the advice sarah. I do want to relax so will try my best. Im going to be very busy with work over the weekend so im hoping that will take my mind off it and makes the time go quicker. Like u said, at least ive given myself a chance, thats all i can do
> Xxx

:hugs:dont let your head stress your body hun, its the worst thing you can do... :thumbup: back off now and let your body not your head do all the work!! xxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsB Get some IC OPKS hun as When i was doing the CBFM trial I had a neg on the moniter in the am but a blazing OPK in the afternoon then a poson the moniter the next day but my OPK was turning neg so i would invest in some hun just to be on the safe side, i test at 10ish then at 6ish with the ICs aswell hun xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> MrsBroodyPant said:
> 
> 
> Id love to think i was more fertile. Is that just for people who have had a mc or am i just as fertile as i tfmr? X
> 
> Its for MC and for loss hun xxxClick to expand...

:hugs:mornin you, will you have a look at my chart hun????? its going crazy on me? if i get a temp rise tomoz, will it give me cross hairs? :wacko: i know i havent ovulated yet :wacko: hey, someone broke my thermometer in my dream :growlmad: this temping lark is getting in the way of me dreaming about sex :haha::haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

im not 100% Sure what im looking for hun as iv only been temping this cycle but it does look like your due to ov in the next couple of days!!! its confusing isnt it lol?

My boobs are sooooo sore today but its BFN and given that im due af on Monday (on my birthday may i add!!) so i think its just af gearing up! xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> im not 100% Sure what im looking for hun as iv only been temping this cycle but it does look like your due to ov in the next couple of days!!! its confusing isnt it lol?
> 
> My boobs are sooooo sore today but its BFN and given that im due af on Monday (on my birthday may i add!!) so i think its just af gearing up! xxx

:wacko: its well confusing hehehehehe.... my little brain cant take all this input lmao :haha:
:happydance: BFP comin your way, your chart looks great hun, it might be too early to test naughty, when did you test chic? do you get sore boobs before af? or is this not normal for you hun??? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I just received a letter about my antenatal classes through the post! Ive screwed it up so tight and drop kicked if across the front room :-( x


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I just received a letter about my antenatal classes through the post! Ive screwed it up so tight and drop kicked if across the front room :-( x

:wacko:hey????? dont they know????? insensitive gits :growlmad: xxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

I normally do I think hun but these are mega sore today lol! 

Awww MRsB I absolutely hate that!!! WTF surely they should be notified!! I had 2 letters regarding my scans sent to me on both losses WTF! check the records!! Hope your ok lovely xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks ladies.

It was from a local group rather than the NHS. It said to email my attendance so i emailed to tell them to remove me from there records
X


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> I normally do I think hun but these are mega sore today lol!
> 
> Awww MRsB I absolutely hate that!!! WTF surely they should be notified!! I had 2 letters regarding my scans sent to me on both losses WTF! check the records!! Hope your ok lovely xxx

:happydance:oooohhhh how exciting xxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I just received a letter about my antenatal classes through the post! Ive screwed it up so tight and drop kicked if across the front room :-( x

Oh mrsB I'm sorry! There's always things that seem to pop up to kick us back down. 
After my first loss and d and c, I got a phone call no less than a week later asking why I missed my first antenatal appointment. I burst into tears on the phone saying I had a miscarriage and just had a d and c through the same damn hospital and surely it's on your records!!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Twin thats horrible. I bet the caller felt bad. I still get emails from emmas diary saying 'your are 26 weeks pregnant' ive tried to email back but it doesnt register and they continue to send them x


----------



## xxDreamxx

Well, don't know if I have missed ovulation or not....my dippie OPKs never got really dark so hadn't broken out the smileys (did one tonight) and was negative. The lines on the dippies had lightened so who knows. Do you know if the dippies get darker or can they go light and then wham... You get a dark positive. We only BD twice....CD6 and CD8 and was going to today CD10. 

I will attach a pic. The bottom one is this mornings and above it are 2 from yesterday and then the day before's
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> Well, don't know if I have missed ovulation or not....my dippie OPKs never got really dark so hadn't broken out the smileys (did one tonight) and was negative. The lines on the dippies had lightened so who knows. Do you know if the dippies get darker or can they go light and then wham... You get a dark positive. We only BD twice....CD6 and CD8 and was going to today CD10.
> 
> I will attach a pic. The bottom one is this mornings and above it are 2 from yesterday and then the day before's

the dippies are a bit ermmm sketchy, they are hard to read, and it also depends on what time of the day you do them hun? i dont use fmu, i use 2nd/3rd... i get a line then, then if i did an evening one, i get nothing... even after a smiley :wacko: so the best way hun, is to get it as dark as you can, then pull out a smiley :winkwink: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Oh well, it's not like I could do anything different. We cannot BD daily as the end result is minimal. Mind you if I was to have got a smiley yesterday (for arguments sake) - it means ovulation in 24-36 hours so will stick with BD today


----------



## cathgibbs

Mine go from being quite dark to realyl light then go back dark - dont stress about it hun as your delaying ov then cxx


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> Oh well, it's not like I could do anything different. We cannot BD daily as the end result is minimal. Mind you if I was to have got a smiley yesterday (for arguments sake) - it means ovulation in 24-36 hours so will stick with BD today

:thumbup:yeah course, i mean you bd tonight, pull out a smiley tomoz, see what that says... your not loosing out, if its neg tomoz, dtd day after as planned, then try a smiley again.. if its still negative, then you may have just missed it, but you've covered your bases hun :thumbup: and as cath says, they do change dramatically in the space of hours... they are strange really, thats why i wait for my body and then get the cheapies out to waste.. and when i'm sure somethings happenin i'll use a smiley :) xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good advice sarah.
Susan i have read on another thread of it going wham suddenly positive and dark. I dont think u have ovulated yet.

Xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Cool, thanks girls. I won't stress.... I had ewcm yesterday so who knows... It's my first cycle after my MC so whatever happens, happens


----------



## sarahkr

no dont stress, just stick to your plan and you'll be fine hun really ;) xxxxx
AND THAT GOES FOR YOU TOO MRS B ;) xxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

You will get that eggy woman! Stick to your plan now you've a goot schedule! xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ha ha ok sarah i will do as im told xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Ha ha ok sarah i will do as im told xxx

:haha:finally.... she relaxes :haha: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

i bet i ovulate tomoz... got a driving lesson, lmao, whenever i have a lesson, i'm always cramping... he'll think i'm a right weirdo... i cant get comfortable in the car, and my mind wanders, cos i start thinking about whats going on in there... hehehehe xxxx


----------



## Nina83

> mornin lovelys,
> how are we all? well a bit of doom in here... come on girls, cheer up!!! there is nothing we can do about it really, its not in our hands, once we've done everything we can, thats all we can do, we all want our bfp's... but theres like a 20% chance... i know its really hard, constantly thinking about ovulation, then if you are? but its something we've been going through for cycles since ttc... although i thought the fertility monitor would be the answer, it hasnt, it is taking a long time... and things did go wrong, but hey look at it this way, the little souls still waiting to come back WHEN THE TIMES RIGHT! and theres nothing we can do about it till then just keep trying....

You're so positive <3<3<3
I wish we could meet over coffee one day. You'd be a good influence on me.


----------



## Nina83

xxDreamxx said:


> Cool, thanks girls. I won't stress.... I had ewcm yesterday so who knows... It's my first cycle after my MC so whatever happens, happens

xxDreamxx, Have you ever gotten a definite OPK before? 
My OPK look like that as well, I usually got a smiley around your second to last, but afterwards they faded slowly. You might not have missed, maybe your urine was too diluted. Keep testing! <3


----------



## lune_miel

Well I am convinced my batch of IC OPK dippies are bad, or just too sketchy to rely on. I realized I totally screwed myself by not drinking fluids so I could do the opk test, so then I tried to drink tons of water, then when it came time to BD I was still totally dry. Thank god for the preseed. But all this stressed me out which stressed DH out, we both really hate that we HAVE to BD on a specific day! We managed to BD so now I am trying to NOT obsess and stress out. Might try again tonight but extra insurance but I don't want another disaster. Supposed to O tomorrow.:dohh:


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> mornin lovelys,
> how are we all? well a bit of doom in here... come on girls, cheer up!!! there is nothing we can do about it really, its not in our hands, once we've done everything we can, thats all we can do, we all want our bfp's... but theres like a 20% chance... i know its really hard, constantly thinking about ovulation, then if you are? but its something we've been going through for cycles since ttc... although i thought the fertility monitor would be the answer, it hasnt, it is taking a long time... and things did go wrong, but hey look at it this way, the little souls still waiting to come back WHEN THE TIMES RIGHT! and theres nothing we can do about it till then just keep trying....
> 
> You're so positive <3<3<3
> I wish we could meet over coffee one day. You'd be a good influence on me.Click to expand...

:haha:i'm loopy hun!!! but its the way i look at it hun, we all want our bfp's but its patience and timing :winkwink: no point in stressing about it, the only bloody thing that stresses me is trying to work that chart out lmao :haha:
ahhh yeah, that would be ace meeting for a coffee.... dont think you'd be sane ever again :wacko::haha::haha: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

cathgibbs said:


> MrsBroodyPant said:
> 
> 
> Id love to think i was more fertile. Is that just for people who have had a mc or am i just as fertile as i tfmr? X
> 
> Its for MC and for loss hun xxxClick to expand...

Yes agreed.....fertility is a lot higher after any recent pregnancy, even after a full term birth, a loss, a MC or even after ectopics.

I guess it's to do with our bodies and recent HCG levels:happydance:


----------



## c.m.c

xxDreamxx said:


> Well, don't know if I have missed ovulation or not....my dippie OPKs never got really dark so hadn't broken out the smileys (did one tonight) and was negative. The lines on the dippies had lightened so who knows. Do you know if the dippies get darker or can they go light and then wham... You get a dark positive. We only BD twice....CD6 and CD8 and was going to today CD10.
> 
> I will attach a pic. The bottom one is this mornings and above it are 2 from yesterday and then the day before's

I dont think u hAve ...My dippies are light and I've used both them and smilies....I think they go light just before and also after O.....I'm thinking I'm a few days away from O I'm hoping to get a smilie face on Saturday


----------



## lune_miel

Not sure if it's been proven that we are more fertile, but I'll take it! My friend who's a nurse said it creates new blood vessels to help the next time or something like that...


----------



## twinmummy06

xxDreamxx said:


> Well, don't know if I have missed ovulation or not....my dippie OPKs never got really dark so hadn't broken out the smileys (did one tonight) and was negative. The lines on the dippies had lightened so who knows. Do you know if the dippies get darker or can they go light and then wham... You get a dark positive. We only BD twice....CD6 and CD8 and was going to today CD10.

Even though I now dislike the dippie ones - I've read that it's normal for them to get a little darker and lighter randomly. It's possible that your still yet to O! did you have any other signs of O like cm or temps?

Edited - just saw you had some EWCM. Either way your still in with a chance from your BD'ing!


----------



## twinmummy06

sarahkr said:


> i bet i ovulate tomoz... got a driving lesson, lmao, whenever i have a lesson, i'm always cramping... he'll think i'm a right weirdo... i cant get comfortable in the car, and my mind wanders, cos i start thinking about whats going on in there... hehehehe xxxx


This made me laugh hahaha - be a good icebreaker for the instructor :haha:


----------



## twinmummy06

As for me - I think I got a squinter this morning!!! So light I can't get it on a picture. But trying not to get my hopes up because it could just be my eyes seeing what they want to see!! 

How am I going to make it a whole 24 hours to test again :haha: FIRST WORLD PROBLEM!!!


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> i bet i ovulate tomoz... got a driving lesson, lmao, whenever i have a lesson, i'm always cramping... he'll think i'm a right weirdo... i cant get comfortable in the car, and my mind wanders, cos i start thinking about whats going on in there... hehehehe xxxx
> 
> 
> This made me laugh hahaha - be a good icebreaker for the instructor :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:i friggin well told ya... just got my smiley... god damn it, i'll be twitching again on my lesson!!! :haha:
:happydance::happydance:oh a bfp comin your way hun :happydance: xxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

:haha: Sarah! Murphy's law!! Lets hope this eggy is nice and doesn't have you bopping on the seat in pain LOL


----------



## Nina83

Pictures!!! tomorrow FMU isn't far away! 
Again, I demand pictures!


----------



## twinmummy06

It's a life time away :haha: a whole 24 hours of twiddling my thumbs thinking WHAT IF!!


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> :haha: Sarah! Murphy's law!! Lets hope this eggy is nice and doesn't have you bopping on the seat in pain LOL

:haha:i tell ya, my body is soooooo predictable, he's been away for 3 weeks lmao, everytime i have a lesson, i'm ov'ng or cramping... the day i had the m/c i was supposed to have a lesson :cry: but oh well..... thats in the past, hey maybe he'll bring me some luck :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> It's a life time away :haha: a whole 24 hours of twiddling my thumbs thinking WHAT IF!!

:haha:what time is it there hun??? ooohhhh i'm so excited, hey will you be on in our morning :shrug: wanna see this bfp :happydance: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

It's 6.21am here right now


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Twim - how exciting! Yes please post a pic tomorrow morning! I hope it is a bfp.

Sarah - go u with the smiley face! I cant wait to see how your chart turns out.

X


----------



## c.m.c

Twin get up and test....it's morning where you are.....we are all so excited


----------



## xxDreamxx

Twin - c'mon test again..... :)


----------



## twinmummy06

I can't test again hahaha. I took it this morning and that was 2 hours ago :haha:

Definitely testing tomorrow!


----------



## c.m.c

Lol we are all so excited.....I'm going to bed then when I'm back there's less hours to your test time....

I'm doing fmu with the clearblue O tests ....they say to use fmu on the pack.

I hope I get a smilie face


----------



## xxDreamxx

Oh.... The fact that you and I are in sorta the same time zone freaks me out.... Haha thought you had posted last night and were teasing us now by telling us it's morning haha


----------



## lune_miel

twinmummy what dpo are you?? pics! fx'ed for you!


----------



## twinmummy06

I'm only 9dpo, trying not to get my hopes up too much! Haven't even asked DH to see if he can see the line it's so barely there :haha: I just remembered I have a bunch of IC to pee on during the day to give me my PAOS fix. Not expecting to see anything on them though as they always show up after a pos FRER for me lol.


----------



## sarahkr

mornin lovelys,
thats it, bit more positive today :) well i know i'm up early, but some cramping woke me... is it just me, or does ovulation KILL... well thats just proved my driving lesson prediction right lol, he really is gonna think i'm a right weirdo..... i've only had 4 lessons, and it just so happens i'm always twitching....
thanks mrs b, i did a cheapie, got nothing in the day, i even did a smiley at about 3pm, nothing... then one huge twitch last night, i was like right, testing, got quite a dark line on the cheapie, i've got a cb easy, 2 equal lines, then i pulled out the smiley.. got my smile... so susan yeah, they are all very strange and as i had no line on the cheapie in the afternoon, goes to show how a matter of hours change xxx
ooohhhhhh twin hun, what time is it there now???? be about 4pm will it? grrrr so we will have to wait till tonight... hehehehe.... bring on that bad boy :) xxxxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Almost 4pm here Sarah  still got ages and its killing me!!


----------



## sarahkr

here you go twin hun, good odds on a faint... but don't get disheartened as it still can be 47% negative, thats at 9dpo, so your morning will be 10 dpo :) xxxx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=9


----------



## twinmummy06

I hate squinters! I'd rather see a stark white negative than drive myself batty with a possible line lol. But I do this to myself :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Almost 4pm here Sarah  still got ages and its killing me!!

:haha:its killing us hun :haha: oooohhhh why cant you be on the same time :growlmad: bet you dont go to bed till late... so say you go at 10pm, it'll be about 1pm here, so if you get 8hrs sleep... we shall see our pic by about 9pm tonight :happydance: how you feeling hun??? have you done any cheapies???? i really hate those ones :growlmad: but you've got a frer for the morning yeah hun? :happydance: ooooohhhh cant wait!!! :happydance: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

I've got cheapies but I never get a line on them until FRER are positive lol. 
I might even cave in and try tonight if I can hold my pee for a few good hours. Maybe :haha:

Symptoms so far - heartburn! Pimples, cramping, so tired, I still feel flu-ey, that's bout it I think.


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> I hate squinters! I'd rather see a stark white negative than drive myself batty with a possible line lol. But I do this to myself :haha:

:haha:me too, but here https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=10 are much better lines :happydance: so it wont be a squinter :haha: do you use the clearblue digital hun... the one which says how far along you are??? i've got one of them for the big day lmfao :haha: i'm gonna hold out as long as i can :haha: i just wanna see 1-2 weeks pregnant :haha: GOD I'M SO SAD!! hey, but af is due in turkey, so if she doesnt come, i might get to see my digital 1-2 weeks LMAO :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

frer 10 dpo hun https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/brand-chart.php?hptbrandid=1 ooohhh i cant wait, have you tried the cheapies??? lol ;) xxxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Cheapies are negative - surprise surprise lol. Im using first response early result - never used a digital before :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Cheapies are negative - surprise surprise lol. Im using first response early result - never used a digital before :haha:

:growlmad: i hate those cheapies.... even tho mine are like 10mui i've never seen a hint of a line on them, i'm not sure how sensitive the digital is? but i just wanna see 1-2 weeks pregnant lmao, but i'll have to see what happens in turkey :shrug: that means the bloody end of my chart will be missing and so will the first bit of next chart, if i dont get pregnant :growlmad: cos i'm not taking it to turkey, it'll be hot there, and the reading wont be true?? or will it :wacko: so you gonna keep that for the morning hun? are you temping this cycle? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Morning! 

This thread is sooo exciting! I cant wait til tonight for twin to test again! And people getting there positive opks!! Susan u will get yours soon.

Sarah i wouldnt take temp on hol, not just coz its hot but coz u need to relax on hol  
I love those cb digitals. I did loads when i was pregnant. Ive got 4 tests but no digitals but asda have an offer of 2 cb digitals for £10 so i will buy them if i get a line.

X


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Morning!
> 
> This thread is sooo exciting! I cant wait til tonight for twin to test again! And people getting there positive opks!! Susan u will get yours soon.
> 
> Sarah i wouldnt take temp on hol, not just coz its hot but coz u need to relax on hol
> I love those cb digitals. I did loads when i was pregnant. Ive got 4 tests but no digitals but asda have an offer of 2 cb digitals for £10 so i will buy them if i get a line.
> 
> X

:hugs:ahhh thanks hun :hugs: no, i dont really wanna be shoving a thermometer in my mouth when i'm relaxing, i will get 27 days of temp, this is meant to be a 28 day cycle... so will miss the end, or the beginin, but fingers crossed, there will be no beginin :thumbup: 
ooohhh are you like me, did you get to see 1-2 weeks lmao, i dont wanna see just pregnant lmao, i wanna see weeks and take a pic of it :haha: HOW SAD AM I??? lmfao xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Twin test tonight! Use an FRER if u can!


I'm so excited for u!


As for me......I am temping but my DD wakes lots and last night I was out f bed at 1am 5am 7am then I temped at 7.10.....will all my readings be wrong?


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> Twin test tonight! Use an FRER if u can!
> 
> 
> I'm so excited for u!
> 
> 
> As for me......I am temping but my DD wakes lots and last night I was out f bed at 1am 5am 7am then I temped at 7.10.....will all my readings be wrong?

:wacko:that was gonna be my question on todays temp, i woke at 6 it was 36.43.... then i went to the loo to do my monitor test, while i was waiting i took my temp again.. it was bloody 36.28???? :wacko: i usually temp at 7, so which one is right??? :wacko: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Twin I cant wait for you to test!!! EEkkkkkkkkkk!!

Sarah go get that egg woman!!

How is everyone else?!

Well I think Af is on her way soonish? Temp took a nosedive this am! xxx


----------



## c.m.c

i don't know Sarah it's so changeable isn't it?


Gues what!! I got a big fat smilie face on my O tests....it was negative last night and big fast flashing smilie there now.....shit I didn't DTD last night.....I won't get to do it till tonight!


I hope it stays smilie for a few days and we can DTD like crazy.

I'm do excited ....I'm not wise


----------



## c.m.c

I can't rem how to upload pics....I think I'm Oing from my left side as I'm sore.....but also sore right side at times.

Help me my heads totally fried after surgery!


Why does my chart have crosshairs on day 8


----------



## cathgibbs

When did you last dtd hun xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Twin I cant wait for you to test!!! EEkkkkkkkkkk!!
> 
> Sarah go get that egg woman!!
> 
> How is everyone else?!
> 
> Well I think Af is on her way soonish? Temp took a nosedive this am! xxx

:growlmad:oh noooooo, when is af due hun??? stupid temps.... hey, yeah but cant it do that?? wheres nina... i'm sure hers went down, dont quote me on it, have to wait for her to come on, i think it went down a little then right back up??? :growlmad:
i will all but try hun, thats all we can do :hugs:
cmc hun, its really mad, i thought if you moved and that, it goes up, not down :shrug: lmao, i'm so shit at this temping :haha: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Cath I think it was Monday...OH was working shifts but is off tHis morning and sleeping now...I wanna wake him and DTD but we have a 2 year old here.....

The tests I did were the new clearblue that are meant to give u 4 positive days....but I bet I O today!

The test last night was negative . No smilie face!


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> I can't rem how to upload pics....I think I'm Oing from my left side as I'm sore.....but also sore right side at times.
> 
> Help me my heads totally fried after surgery!
> 
> 
> Why does my chart have crosshairs on day 8

:wacko:mmmm dont know hun, but its got white dots, i think ff classes that as not an actual temp :shrug: its only given you 2 blue dots, so i really wouldn't read much into that hun, you know what your bodys doing, so you know you'll ov anytime now'ish so just dont worry hun :hugs: do you use the new smileys with the dual hormones hun? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Sarah I read that bbt is actually in the middle of the night but that's not practical so first thing before u move is better.

I'd say take the lower temp as our basal temp is all about our bodies lowest temp?????


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> Cath I think it was Monday...OH was working shifts but is off tHis morning and sleeping now...I wanna wake him and DTD but we have a 2 year old here.....
> 
> The tests I did were the new clearblue that are meant to give u 4 positive days....but I bet I O today!
> 
> The test last night was negative . No smilie face!

ah your on the new ones, is it a solid or a flashing smile hun? cos it works like the monitor :shrug: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Yes Sarah the dual ones.

They're the new clearblue digital that give u 4 days of fertility supposedly 

I bet I O from my left! Aw well il attack my DH tonight! Wonder could I off load DD at grannies for an hr lol


----------



## Nina83

c.m.c,
You had a big dip which was followed by a sharp rise, which stayed high for 3 days. Did you do anything different that day, as in wake up later, not sleep well? It could have just been a one timer.
I'm not familiar with ovufriend, but could you disregard that one day? Then it will try to find your new ovulation peak, after a new dip/rise.
Hope that all made sense :S


----------



## c.m.c

The symbol had went out so when I ejected it was flashing the smilie face....what does that mean?


----------



## c.m.c

Thanks nina...yeah I don't trust any temps as my DD wakes tons and I'm up and down at night like a yo yo. I have been temping diff times in the morning.....


----------



## sarahkr

hey nina hun, did you take a big dip on your temps before af? cath has...?? i said i thought yours did, but went right back up????
cmc hun, is the smiley solid or flashing chic? xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Nina does it look like AF is coming on my chart?

C.M.C Go and pounch on OH as soon as he wakes up hun! xxx


----------



## c.m.c

It's flashing! 


I wanna wake him up lol! Peppa pig is on at 9 I could get that to entertain Ava ....lol


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> The symbol had went out so when I ejected it was flashing the smilie face....what does that mean?

that means, your fertility is high, you need to find the solid smile... it works like the monitor, no face-low fertility, flashing face- high fertility so to get bd, then a solid face means its found your lh peak :thumbup: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

> hey nina hun, did you take a big dip on your temps before af? cath has...?? i said i thought yours did, but went right back up????
> cmc hun, is the smiley solid or flashing chic? xxxxx

They always went down before AF, but usually the day before, and a drastic dip, not slow.


----------



## c.m.c

So basically now I DTD as much as I can....when it goes solid it's my O day and its only hours left to DTD?


----------



## Nina83

Cath, it does, but from my experience you also have to see tomorrows temps. Anything could really happen. If they stay low then probably :(


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> hey nina hun, did you take a big dip on your temps before af? cath has...?? i said i thought yours did, but went right back up????
> cmc hun, is the smiley solid or flashing chic? xxxxx
> 
> They always went down before AF, but usually the day before, and a drastic dip, not slow.Click to expand...

:thumbup:ahhh thats what caths has done, i think its on her chart... your the temp queen lol, will you look at it hun :thumbup: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> So basically now I DTD as much as I can....when it goes solid it's my O day and its only hours left to DTD?

:thumbup:correct... i was going to buy those, but i'm on the monitor and they work just the same hun, so its telling you you've had an increase, and to get bd :happydance: so chillax sweety, when you get your solid, thats when you've got your lh, so bd till then, but as your cramping, it could be close hun... go pounce on him :haha::haha: xxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

haha thanks Temp queen Nina!! 

Yeah im not expecting a BFP to be honest hun but id rather AF come before Monday as its my birthday and dont want her as a gift lol xxx


----------



## Nina83

I am definitely not a temp queen!


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> haha thanks Temp queen Nina!!
> 
> Yeah im not expecting a BFP to be honest hun but id rather AF come before Monday as its my birthday and dont want her as a gift lol xxx

:growlmad:hey missy, it aint over till the witch comes!!! dont be so negative lol :haha: xxxxxx:hugs:
hey have you tested?? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> I am definitely not a temp queen!

:haha:nina the temp queen :happydance:
hey whats going on with my scatty temps, i woke at 6 it was 36.43, i went to the toilet and did my monitor thing, as i was waiting, i thought i would temp again... it went to 36.28 :wacko::wacko: which one is right LMAO :haha: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

The first one hun, you should only use the temp first thing in the morning withouth drinking, talking, using the loo or getting up, literally as soon as you wake grab the thermometer lol

Yep test bfn as usual lol, its ok though as im planning on consuming a lot of vodka jelly next weekend haha xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Nina I ignored that lower temp. It was at 9.30am?? The others were earlier I think! Not sure if I'm right to do that?


My friend is taking Ava to the park at 4 so that's our chance lol, plus tonight when she goes to bed


----------



## cathgibbs

wooohooooo Legs in the air after dtd hun! xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> The first one hun, you should only use the temp first thing in the morning withouth drinking, talking, using the loo or getting up, literally as soon as you wake grab the thermometer lol
> 
> Yep test bfn as usual lol, its ok though as im planning on consuming a lot of vodka jelly next weekend haha xxx

:wacko:so, i basically moved... and i went back to being dead lmao :haha: :wacko:
oh no, how many dpo r u hun??? :growlmad: stupid, annoying bodies :growlmad: could it be too early for a bfp??? xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> wooohooooo Legs in the air after dtd hun! xxx

:haha::haha::haha:i do that lmao, i'm really flexible so after we dtd, i literally do a head stand on the bed... :haha: andy pisses himself :haha: i sit in that position for a good 5 mins LMFAO :haha: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Lol Sarah you're so funny.

You went back to being dead:haha:

I wanna wake my DH up! He only got to bed before 9am after work 

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby: Does he not know we need one of these


----------



## sarahkr

hey i did it that fast one day, i fell off the side of the bed and hit my head on the cabinet and josh came running in, how devo'ed was i??? i was half naked on the floor, andy was laughing so much... and my son was standing there... omg i nearly died xxxx


----------



## c.m.c

Cath I your AF is due Monday u could just test okay. Ud know if AF coming or not then?

I got a BFP 4 days before AF was due with my DD


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> Lol Sarah you're so funny.
> 
> You went back to being dead:haha:
> 
> I wanna wake my DH up! He only got to bed before 9am after work
> 
> :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby: Does he not know we need one of these

:haha:its true, i was moving and breathing and while it was doing its thing... i must have died at some point :wacko: 
:haha::haha: just pounce on him... :haha: does he get pissed off if you wake him, or is he ok if its for a bit of :sex: :haha: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

yeah hun iv tested and its bfn xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

lol Sarah you need a harness whilst you headstand lol xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> lol Sarah you need a harness whilst you headstand lol xxx

:haha:no andy's usually got me, but that particular day, i did it so fast, i think its cos we hadn't been bd, and i got a smiley... nothing came of it, only a big lump on my head :haha: but i nearly died when josh ran in :blush: 
:growlmad:could it be too early?? have you got any af symptoms hun :shrug: xxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

hahaha Legs everywhere hahaha!! I would have been mortified too lol!!

Only sore boobies hun but with AF coming its most prob due to that! its fine though I wasnt expecting a bfp this cycle xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> hahaha Legs everywhere hahaha!! I would have been mortified too lol!!
> 
> Only sore boobies hun but with AF coming its most prob due to that! its fine though I wasnt expecting a bfp this cycle xxx

:growlmad:grrrr is that normal for you before af hun??? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah sometimes chick, they are very tender the past few days though but I remember they were like this last month, weird thing is if i were to ge a bfp I would have found out for def on my brithday so that would have been a lovely present but never mind like I said!! Bring on the vodka jelly and jaiger haha !!

im in such a stinking mood today, i feel like since iv moved to where df is from (2 years ago) my friends and myself have becomme distant and we always try and make an effort but iv asked one of my best friends to be bridesmaid and she said yes, its my birthday meal next week and none of them are coming and my bridesmaid told me earlier this week she has booekd her wedding for next May and she hasnt asked me to be bridesmaid, its hurt me and pissed me off slightly xxx


----------



## c.m.c

sarahkr said:


> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> Lol Sarah you're so funny.
> 
> You went back to being dead:haha:
> 
> I wanna wake my DH up! He only got to bed before 9am after work
> 
> :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby: Does he not know we need one of these
> 
> :haha:its true, i was moving and breathing and while it was doing its thing... i must have died at some point :wacko:
> :haha::haha: just pounce on him... :haha: does he get pissed off if you wake him, or is he ok if its for a bit of :sex: :haha: xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...



What man would be pissed off if here getting a bit lol!:haha:

My friend is taking Ava to the park later so that's a better time lol! I can't even have a pee without her following me lol


----------



## c.m.c

Awe cath sorry to hear..... Weddings really make u see what friends are there for u!

U will have a fab birthday without her ....if there's vodka Jelly it will be brill!


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Yeah sometimes chick, they are very tender the past few days though but I remember they were like this last month, weird thing is if i were to ge a bfp I would have found out for def on my brithday so that would have been a lovely present but never mind like I said!! Bring on the vodka jelly and jaiger haha !!
> 
> im in such a stinking mood today, i feel like since iv moved to where df is from (2 years ago) my friends and myself have becomme distant and we always try and make an effort but iv asked one of my best friends to be bridesmaid and she said yes, its my birthday meal next week and none of them are coming and my bridesmaid told me earlier this week she has booekd her wedding for next May and she hasnt asked me to be bridesmaid, its hurt me and pissed me off slightly xxx

:hugs:it would be a great birthday present :hugs:
ahhh, how far away did you move hun? thats kind of what happened to me... i mean the moving away thing, were you all close? sorry to ask, but how old r u all? i can quite honestly say in my opinion that moving away from all of them was the best thing i ever did! i dont think i ever really had like a group of trust worthy friends, you wouldn't believe me if i told you about my life! but if you were all close, it will hurt you, sometimes girls especially move on and distant themselves from their friends when they meet a bloke, then they kind of realize that they miss their friends, so i do understand how you feel hun, but if their all hanging around together, it will probably make you feel more "out of the loop" if you get me? are any of the other girls being bridesmaid's hun? xxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> Lol Sarah you're so funny.
> 
> You went back to being dead:haha:
> 
> I wanna wake my DH up! He only got to bed before 9am after work
> 
> :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby: Does he not know we need one of these
> 
> :haha:its true, i was moving and breathing and while it was doing its thing... i must have died at some point :wacko:
> :haha::haha: just pounce on him... :haha: does he get pissed off if you wake him, or is he ok if its for a bit of :sex: :haha: xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What man would be pissed off if here getting a bit lol!:haha:
> 
> My friend is taking Ava to the park later so that's a better time lol! I can't even have a pee without her following me lolClick to expand...

:haha::haha:yeah, if you've got your little one there hun, i mean it doesn't really make a difference what time you do it, as long as you've got some :spermy: in there :haha: xxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks girls, yeah we were all really close but i met DF in the January and moved in in the April, live not far....about 10 minutes away but cause we all got our own thing going on like kids, marriage, houses etc we are finding it hard to all meet up but shes moving to the south of France for 3 months with her fiance next week so im hoping to suprise her before she leaves. i have friends where we live now but not close friends, i just feel like since iv moved away iv moved from everything if you get me? Ahhhh im on a proper downer haha bring on the Vodka!! xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

OMG!! OMG!! OMG!! OMG!! OMG!! OMG!! 


There's two lines!!!!!

I'm having trouble getting it on a picture because it's dark out and my inside lighting is crap!

But it's there in real life and pink!!! Took a minute or two to develop :happydance:


----------



## c.m.c

Yeah I'm so happy for u twin!


How many days ago was AF?

If your AF not due yet then it will be faint but u cannot get a false positive. Yeah


----------



## twinmummy06

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zps6393e3d8.jpg


----------



## c.m.c

I totally see it! YES!!!!!


----------



## twinmummy06

This is the only pic that's even remotely close to showing, and even this is dodgy. Is darker and more pink IRL but faint. 
I'm 9dpo cmc, didn't O until cd27!


----------



## dancareoi

twinmummy06 said:


> https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zps6393e3d8.jpg

Just stumbled across this thread and saw your picture. That's how my first test looked at 9dpo, I even pulled the test apart to get a better look.

Look at my ticker now!


----------



## twinmummy06

Thank you Dancareoi! Hoping this ones a healthy, sticky bean!


----------



## dancareoi

twinmummy06 said:


> Thank you Dancareoi! Hoping this ones a healthy, sticky bean!

Wishing you lots of luck for a happy and healthy nine months.

I had 2 losses last year trying for number 4, plus I will be 42 in August!

All the best:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

Now I'm totally excited for my FMU test :haha: hopefully it will be dark enough to show OH without him thinking I'm nuts lol.


----------



## dancareoi

twinmummy06 said:


> Now I'm totally excited for my FMU test :haha: hopefully it will be dark enough to show OH without him thinking I'm nuts lol.

I did loads of tests on 9 DPO and 10 DPO and got the faintest, faintest line, so much so you needed to squint to even see it, it I was positive there was a line,

I also did a couple of opk tests and 2 lines appeared within seconds on those as well.

Good luck for FMU tomorrow


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Now I'm totally excited for my FMU test :haha: hopefully it will be dark enough to show OH without him thinking I'm nuts lol.

:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo: ITS ANOTHER BFP :happydance: congrats so so much hun.... :happydance::happydance: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

FFS........ DRIVING IN 20 MINS...... CRAMPING LIKE A BITCH :( xxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

:( at least you know the crampings worth it! I hope it eases up a bit for your lesson (doubt it lol) but worth a shot haha


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> :( at least you know the crampings worth it! I hope it eases up a bit for your lesson (doubt it lol) but worth a shot haha

:haha:he's gonna think i'm a right weirdo lmfao, i really feel sick too, its just the pain, i dont know why but i really suffer... so i guess i'm ov'ing now, gone all hot :wacko: andy better be home when i get back lmao xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Twin!! YAY YAYAYAYAY!! Congratulations Sweetie!! I cant wait for tomorrows test lol!! How you feeling??

Sarah Some people do feel ov more than others - i only feel it more cause of the ectopic but its real good that you can feel it lol no need for opks!! Good luck on your driving test hun xxx


----------



## ece77

twin - HUGE Congrats! So you're the 3rd one to get the BFP in our little group! I truly believe this is one lucky thread!

sarah - You are sooo funny. Your posts always make me smile, even when I feel down! Good luck with the driving lesson! And I must say I have no pain or sign whatsoever during O, and that sure makes me nuts!

cath - Even if this is af, I'm sure you'll soon have your BFP in our little lucky thread!

Well, no exciting news from me still, unfortunately. But it makes me happy to stalk all of you! I'm kind of feeling like a TTC intern :)


----------



## cathgibbs

ece77 when do you normally ov hun xxx


----------



## ece77

cathgibbs said:


> ece77 when do you normally ov hun xxx

Well, the thing is I have no idea! I only started tracking my cycles after the MC, and this is my 3rd cycle. 
The first one was ofcourse useless as it lasted almost 70 days (because of non-decreasing HCG)! 
In my 2nd cycle I O'd on CD17 according to FF and the whole cycle was 28 days. 
This cycle no O yet! 
But before pregnancy I had 24-25 day cycles so I assume I O'd around CD12-13.


----------



## Nina83

twinmummy06,
CONGRATULATIONS!!! <3<3<3


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congratulations twin!!! Yipee for your bfp! This is a lucky thread!

Cath - maybe your bfp is shy. What year did u meet your df? Weddings do show u who your true friends are. If u dont mind me asking...why are u waiting so long to get married? Is it because u would like a child first? 
Xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Thanks guys! This is a super lucky little group, so lets hope everyone else who's waiting BFP's are just around the corner!

Cath I'm feeling alright - only symptoms I've been having are shocking heartburn, extremely tired, PIMPLES!! i still feel flu-ey and cramping. 

I was going to put a ticker up but it's putting me at 3+1 which just looks dodgy :haha:


----------



## Nina83

twinmummy06,
I'm afraid to take off my cycle chart or put up a ticker :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww ladies if you dont want to put tickers up then dont - i dont think i will personally only because of previous incidents but only do it when your ready too girls xxxxxxxxx

MrsB We met in 2011 hun - yep we are waiting 2 years to get pg and for our friends to save and more importantly for us to save as i dont want to scrimp and save for jsut 1 day :-( although its going to be the best day of our lives :-D 

Oh and Sarah im 26 on Monday hun! 

Whats your plans for the weekend ladies? xxx


----------



## sarahkr

well.... that was entertaining, cramping like a mo fo, nearly crashed the car, i am so SHIT at driving, think i need to give it up as a bad hobby lmao.... he deffo thinks i'm a weirdo!!!!! hehehehe a little twitcher.... how are we all?? xxxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Twin mummy - woohoooo can't wait to see the morning test .... Post a pic :)

AFM... Was getting mild cramps and ewcm so tested when I got home from pub (oops) but no smiley. Will test in morning again.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Susan your Smiley will be soon  x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Twin - is it time for u to go to bed yet?? I want u to wake up early to test  x


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Twin - is it time for u to go to bed yet?? I want u to wake up early to test  x

Yeah, it's after 11pm here in Perth so would be after 1am where she is


----------



## lune_miel

Congrats, Twinmummy! What cd did you BD? :yipee::headspin::wohoo:

This thread is really filled with :dust:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Twin might be a sleep now! Dreaming of her FMU! I cant wait for her to test again

x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath - I have been looking at your chart. I'm hoping your temp goes back up tomorrow 
x


----------



## Nina83

> i dont think i will personally only because of previous incidents but only do it when your ready too girls

That's my reason. I do look at the "what fruit are you this week" sites and stuff, I think I just don't need it in my signature right now to remind me that we are all here on earth for a limited time :(
I have a small stone at work which was the size of my baby when it stopped developing. I see it and rub it everyday. That's reminder enough. I'm sorry I'm being such a downer.


----------



## lune_miel

Mrs Broody - what do you think of adding the BFP count on the thread name?

Nina - I hope you will feel better and less worried soon. I will feel exactly the same with my rainbow.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Like that??

I've written 2bfp's (left wonderin and Nina)

I will add Twin mummy once she has tested again!!! x


----------



## lune_miel

Awesome!:happydance:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

:thumbup:


----------



## cathgibbs

Thajk you mrsb I hope so too.

Right ladies I have a choca weekend ahead so if im not on much its because if that byt I will be stalking to see any more smilies and BFPs! ! Xxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Am i going mad? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

argh the pic wont expand!! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs




----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath, I think I can see a line but it could be my eyes playing tricks!!

Good luck hun, so many bfp's!!!! whoop whoop x


----------



## c.m.c

Cath u need an FRER !


I'm going to get DD to bed at 8 and DTD.....can't believe I have a Big fat smile face on my O tests woo hoo


----------



## Left wonderin

Twin wahooooo congrats on the BFP :) my goodness won't be long till we all have one :) !!! Cath I think I see something but can't be sure , hopefull you will get a darker line tommrow :) 

Nina I am the same , no ticker or grand announcements for me just yet .... Not till I don't feel this constant panic and anxiety that it could all end I an instant ! Which I have sadly learned . It's awful how mc takes away the innocence of pregnancy but also makes it all the more preciousxxxx 

Hope every one is well :)


----------



## Nina83

Cath, I think I see a line!
Do you have a digital?


----------



## twinmummy06

Cath I see a line!! Get a FRER or something :D


----------



## twinmummy06

Argh freakin out here. FMU test looks lighter than last nights. I know it's still early but nooooooo! 
And my temp went back down after previously going up higher again. Still way above cover line but still thinking the worst.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww twim. Some people seem to get a stronger line in pm than fmu for some reason. I hope u get a good line again next time u test and its a sticky bfp! 
Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Can u post a pic? X


----------



## twinmummy06

I'll pop up a pic but I can't get good pics of the lines - my indoor lighting is crap and outsides all bloody clouds of course :haha: so even the natural lighting is not helping!

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zpscb2c80d2.jpg

Also my chart - any charters can give me hope? :(

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zpsb2359288.jpg


----------



## hilslo

Hi Twinmommy - huge congratulations!!!! My best temping advice is that once you get you bfp STOP TEMPING!!!!

Your temp will fluctuate so there is no point in stressing yourself out over every little dip! I know it's hard for everyone who's been through what we have but just enjoy it!!! MrsBP is right - my friend found she always had darker tests in the adternoon and worried herself sick everyday but she's doing fine. 

I've been stupidly busy at work so not had chance to read back too far but Cath I'd say you are def number 4. This is def a lucky thread!!!!

I'm now on Cd 4 or 5 ( lost count already!) and hoping this one is more successful. I had lots of spotting and a v light 1-2 day period :-(( so hoping it's just because of what happened. I've had a short luteal phase since coming off the pill but nothing as rubbish as this. Poor show body. The school report would def read "must try harder!"

Good luck to all those near testing time! x


----------



## xxDreamxx

Twin mummy - HCG doubles every 48-72 hours so you will not see progression overnight or really even in 1 day. My FMU was never as good as my afternoon pee. Also, I think those lines look the same hon.... So..... What you need to do now, is wait till Sunday afternoon and hold your pee all afternoon and test again and compare to yesterday afternoons. {hugs}


----------



## xxDreamxx

I got my smiley!!!! For those of you in UK, you might appreciate the humour in this (although have no idea if she is still around...) I kept saying "Smiley, Smiley Carol Smiley" (she was presenter on changing rooms and there was a comedy skit done on her called smiley,smiley carol smiley") - don't ask me where I dredged that memory up from!

Anyway gonna BD this morning or do you reckon this afternoon is better? Or maybe this morning and tomorrow morning? Tell me when peeps!

:sex::blush::sex::sex:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## twinmummy06

Whoop whoop SMILEY!!!!

I'd probably go this morning and tomorrow morning etc - to get those squirmy little buggers up there and waiting ASAP. Do you need to BD every second day or are you ok to do it every day?


----------



## twinmummy06

Saw this today and thought it was appropriate! Except maybe more paranoid than anxious. 

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zpsce9761e5.jpg


----------



## xxDreamxx

twinmummy06 said:


> Whoop whoop SMILEY!!!!
> 
> I'd probably go this morning and tomorrow morning etc - to get those squirmy little buggers up there and waiting ASAP. Do you need to BD every second day or are you ok to do it every day?

Really every 2nd day. We have done it CD 6,8,10 and today 12. I think if I am ovulating in 24-36 hours then we need to tomorrow CD13 as if we wait for 14, we may miss it. It isn't ideal daily but whatever we get on CD13 is better than nothing and least we will have today.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Yeah, that somee card sums it up well


----------



## twinmummy06

xxDreamxx said:


> twinmummy06 said:
> 
> 
> Whoop whoop SMILEY!!!!
> 
> I'd probably go this morning and tomorrow morning etc - to get those squirmy little buggers up there and waiting ASAP. Do you need to BD every second day or are you ok to do it every day?
> 
> Really every 2nd day. We have done it CD 6,8,10 and today 12. I think if I am ovulating in 24-36 hours then we need to tomorrow CD13 as if we wait for 14, we may miss it. It isn't ideal daily but whatever we get on CD13 is better than nothing and least we will have today.Click to expand...

Yes we don't want you to miss it either!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Twin i can see the lines on both those tests. Do u want me to add u now as our 3rd bfp??

Susan congrats on smiley smiley carol smiley lol. Yes id bd again tomorrow. A try is better than not trying

Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi Hilslo, 
I hope this is your bfp cycle! X


----------



## twinmummy06

Yea sure, add me please :D


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congratulations twin!!! Our 3rd BFP xxx


----------



## sarahkr

mornin my lovelys,
YIPEEEEEEEEE for cath and twin, although cath chiccy, i've got bloody lines on my computer screen... i might have actually made a line up on yours LMFAO sorry, YIPEEEE...
susan hun YIPEEEEE i call my smileys smiley susan!!! ok, so you've been a good girl, and carried on with the plan pmsl.. so ideally would be good to do it today, but if you cant, go for tomoz morning, but if you can, go for tonight, and then tomoz night, so it will top you up like a mobile phone lol....
hey mrs b loving the name change.... ooohhh i so hope this is a lucky thread.... you pregnant girlies are still gonna stay in our group aint ya??? we dont want you to go booooo :( 
ece hun, i make myself laugh!!! i'm so DUMB hehehehe....
so how we all doing??? hope everyone is well, look like all us non preggies are all ov'ing around the same time.... YIPEEEE xxxxxxxx
oh i'm still dead, does that mean i'm still ovulating, not in much pain today.... will an expert check my chart PLEASE hehehehe YIPEEEEEEEEEEEE xxxxxx :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Morning!

I can only read FF charts. Yours confuses me lol. Im sure another lovely lady can give u info.

I cant believe how many people have got their bfp straight away! Such a lucky thread
Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Morning!
> 
> I can only read FF charts. Yours confuses me lol. Im sure another lovely lady can give u info.
> 
> I cant believe how many people have got their bfp straight away! Such a lucky thread
> Xxx

hey my ff one will probably confuse you tooo, although its given me a straight red line down today... but i'm still dead??? :shrug::haha: what does that mean?? i really dont know what i'm looking for, so i'm to assume to keep dtd till i come alive again???? :shrug:
yey, this is a lucky thread, so much doom the other day :growlmad: hehehehe and now look at us all.... little fighters :hugs: xxxxxxx:happydance:


----------



## twinmummy06

Charting noob here - but I don't see any temp rise YET? Judging by your EWCM and first positive earlier, if you did O your temp should start rising tomorrow?

Don't count on it though - I'm not very good with the charts :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Charting noob here - but I don't see any temp rise YET? Judging by your EWCM and first positive earlier, if you did O your temp should start rising tomorrow?
> 
> Don't count on it though - I'm not very good with the charts :haha:

:rofl:THANKS noob :haha: words of wisdom duly noted :rofl: so keep dtd till i have a rise, it had a slight rise today, does that count? :haha: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Your rise today doesnt seem high enough but not sure. Yep keep dtd hun xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Your rise today doesnt seem high enough but not sure. Yep keep dtd hun xxx

:hugs:see mrs b, now thats words of wisdom!! god, gettin bored now, back to it lmao xxxx:hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

Hi ladies I was wondering if I could join this thread. Ones I have joined most people became pregnant and have come to an end.... After a long time trying I finally conceived and then lost at the end of January a missed miscarriage that they discovered at scan. I had a d and c on the 1st of feb. my due date would have been 30th August and that is now creeping up quickly. I have had bloods and a scan of my ovaries all normal. Last week husband had a spem test and though only 22% mobility the doctor assured me it was 22% of a very high number (319) where normal is though of as 30 so not to worry. She did say come back if I'm not pregnant by September and she would refer me to a fertility specialist. I have to say I'm pinning all my hopes on falling before my due date!


----------



## sarahkr

ladyluck84 said:


> Hi ladies I was wondering if I could join this thread. Ones I have joined most people became pregnant and have come to an end.... After a long time trying I finally conceived and then lost at the end of January a missed miscarriage that they discovered at scan. I had a d and c on the 1st of feb. my due date would have been 30th August and that is now creeping up quickly. I have had bloods and a scan of my ovaries all normal. Last week husband had a spem test and though only 22% mobility the doctor assured me it was 22% of a very high number (319) where normal is though of as 30 so not to worry. She did say come back if I'm not pregnant by September and she would refer me to a fertility specialist. I have to say I'm pinning all my hopes on falling before my due date!

:hugs:hi hun, ahh thats awful, well welcome to the lucky thread.... the bfp's are rolling here :happydance: where are you in your cycle hun? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

CD 11 but the cbfm gave me a peak yesterday and today which is not like me I'm usually 16?! Cycles have been a bit funny since my loss. Previously I was always 28 days but
June 31 days
May 35 days
April 28 days
March 37 days 

So god knows. My scan showed I was ovulating though and the monitor was right. When I ovulated late in may I then came on late and scan confirmed this. So if I ovulate early will I have a short cycle this month?


----------



## sarahkr

ladyluck84 said:


> CD 11 but the cbfm gave me a peak yesterday and today which is not like me I'm usually 16?! Cycles have been a bit funny since my loss. Previously I was always 28 days but
> June 31 days
> May 35 days
> April 28 days
> March 37 days
> 
> So god knows. My scan showed I was ovulating though and the monitor was right. When I ovulated late in may I then came on late and scan confirmed this. So if I ovulate early will I have a short cycle this month?

yeah so your like me, i'm on the fertility monitor, the same happened to me hun, this is supposed to be my 28 day cycle, so yeah your peak would work out right on cd11 hun, i'm all over the bloody place too, i usually go 28 then 30, but things aint been right since the m/c, just go with what the monitor is telling you hun :thumbup: i've been on it since jan, and it does pick it up.. although sometimes later than a smiley :growlmad: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

Welcome ladyluck and I'm sorry for your loss. Best of luck xx


----------



## twinmummy06

sarahkr said:


> twinmummy06 said:
> 
> 
> Charting noob here - but I don't see any temp rise YET? Judging by your EWCM and first positive earlier, if you did O your temp should start rising tomorrow?
> 
> Don't count on it though - I'm not very good with the charts :haha:
> 
> :rofl:THANKS noob :haha: words of wisdom duly noted :rofl: so keep dtd till i have a rise, it had a slight rise today, does that count? :haha: xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Your welcome. That will be a $100 consultation fee payable via money order or PayPal :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Welcome ladyluck and I'm sorry for your loss. Best of luck xx

:rofl::rofl:friggin noob.... hey what if i stay dead????? :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinmummy06 said:
> 
> 
> Charting noob here - but I don't see any temp rise YET? Judging by your EWCM and first positive earlier, if you did O your temp should start rising tomorrow?
> 
> Don't count on it though - I'm not very good with the charts :haha:
> 
> :rofl:THANKS noob :haha: words of wisdom duly noted :rofl: so keep dtd till i have a rise, it had a slight rise today, does that count? :haha: xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Your welcome. That will be a $100 consultation fee payable via money order or PayPal :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:i'll put it in your paypal account... lmfao, i could have told myself that for free!!! lmao you crack me up !!!! :haha::haha: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi luckylady and welcome.

Sorry for your loss. I hope here is where u get your bfp. I will also be going back to my FS if no bfp soon. If u ovulate early then u will have a shorter cycle.
Good luck xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

I guess if you stay dead I will be like a lawyer - no bfp no fee :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> I guess if you stay dead I will be like a lawyer - no bfp no fee :haha:

:rofl::rofl:so your gonna keep hold of my money till i get a bfp.... but i will be dead, why arent i breathing??? why is my chart so friggin boring... its depressing me just looking at it lmao :haha: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

No I'll probably keep your money and skip countries :haha: you know like the legit chart predictor I am lol. 

Your chart will get more alive soon lol.


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> No I'll probably keep your money and skip countries :haha: you know like the legit chart predictor I am lol.
> 
> Your chart will get more alive soon lol.

:haha:right, i've got a plan, josh has a video camera, i'm gonna set it up in my room tonight, all paranormal activity style... and see, i bet i'm a robot.... dont breathe, dont move nothing.... hehehehehe see what i actually do in my sleep... then i'll post the robot video on here... titled "sarah the robot" :haha: :wacko::wacko: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

Sarah, Keep your eyes open for the next 3 days, those are the days you want to see the rise.


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> Sarah, Keep your eyes open for the next 3 days, those are the days you want to see the rise.

:happydance:yey its nina the chart queen :happydance: why am i so dead??? so am i to dtd for 3 more god damn days :wacko: ooohhhh i'm getting bored :haha: this will be day 5 of it, cos i've been more dead than usual for the past two days, am i to take it i'm ovulating now hun??? :shrug: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

Well, you already got a -OPK, so it means any day now, if not already. 
We DTD 3 days afterwards. If you have FF, can you add the link hun?


----------



## c.m.c

Girls I need your help!

My O test this morning wasn't a flashing smilie face it was a big solid smile....so I'm at peak fertility! Thing is the clearblue tests say they give u 4 peak days....I only had 2?

My boots O test is negative ....there's 2 lines but its not a dark second line.

My chart really thinks I O'ed on day 8 I'm now day 12?

What do I lot think?

I'm going to DTD this morning agin when DD goes to my mum for an hr


----------



## ece77

sarahkr said:


> oh i'm still dead, does that mean i'm still ovulating, not in much pain today.... will an expert check my chart PLEASE hehehehe YIPEEEEEEEEEEEE xxxxxx :)

Good morning Sarah!
I had the same pattern last month. 2 days of +OPKs, - on the 3rd day but no temp rise. And only on the 4th day my temp rose by 0.3 degrees C. So maybe you'll have your rise tomorrow?!

And FF put my O on the 3rd day, but with dotted lines!


----------



## Nina83

> My boots O test is negative ....there's 2 lines but its not a dark second line.

LOL, I totally read that as "my boobs O test"


----------



## ece77

luckylady - Welcome! Hope you get your BFP soon. As these ladies say, the BFPs are rolling over here :)


----------



## c.m.c

Welcome Lady Luck....so sorry for your loss


Dream.....yeah for the smilie


Sarah....we seem to be having a confused day with ovulation. 

I'm raging I didn't DTD for 3 days of my cycle 

My DH is bringing DD to my mums now....he thinks I'm mental lol


----------



## ece77

I had my +OPK this morning, on CD13. I guess I'm on my way back to my usual cycle pattern of ~24 days :wacko:


----------



## c.m.c

Nina...lol...it's my O test from the company 'boots' in the UK....they are not digital tests but they're expensive enough O tests .....don't know why they're negative?


Knowing me with this auto correct it could read boobs lol


----------



## c.m.c

Ece77 , yeah!!

I can't believe we are all either pregnant or ovulating here!!!!!!


----------



## ece77

1 more cycle waiting for me! How I would love time to pass in a blink!... Hope you get your BFP this cycle cmc :)


----------



## c.m.c

Awe you too ece77

Imagine if we all lt BFP this month....we are all in sync !


I think I haven't a clue when I'm O ing


----------



## xxDreamxx

Well I have spent the afternoon in bed and miss all this action... and no, I wasn't :sex: .... I felt sick so went for a nap which turned into a 3 hour nanna nap! Then hubby came in to talk to me and now he's in there asleep and I am out here on the computer... :haha:

I am so happy for our 3 BFP's...well done girls.... jealous as hell, but so happy for you :)

I would love to get knocked up without needing IVF.... *Please let the little :spermy: get where they need to! Hubby can be a bit lazy at times, so I have visions of the little things just laying around snoozing in there! :haha::haha:

:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
 



Attached Files:







d2363559adb583e07a8612e66e1bda37.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ladyluck84

sarahkr said:


> ladyluck84 said:
> 
> 
> CD 11 but the cbfm gave me a peak yesterday and today which is not like me I'm usually 16?! Cycles have been a bit funny since my loss. Previously I was always 28 days but
> June 31 days
> May 35 days
> April 28 days
> March 37 days
> 
> So god knows. My scan showed I was ovulating though and the monitor was right. When I ovulated late in may I then came on late and scan confirmed this. So if I ovulate early will I have a short cycle this month?
> 
> yeah so your like me, i'm on the fertility monitor, the same happened to me hun, this is supposed to be my 28 day cycle, so yeah your peak would work out right on cd11 hun, i'm all over the bloody place too, i usually go 28 then 30, but things aint been right since the m/c, just go with what the monitor is telling you hun :thumbup: i've been on it since jan, and it does pick it up.. although sometimes later than a smiley :growlmad: xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

My body doesn't like to make it easy for me!


----------



## ladyluck84

All BFPs that would be lovely :thumbup:

Haha I half expected the sperm analysis to say my husbands :spermy: to be snoozing to but happy they aren't....not as happy has him he actually fist pumped the air in front of the doctor!


----------



## sarahkr

hehehehe my body hates making things easy for me too.... ece and cmc, are you two temping girlies? 
nina hun, i would put it up, but it says its too big... i'll try again, and remove the ticker thing???? 
susan, you do make me giggle hun, i think that about my oh lazy arse sperm!! thats why i do a manic head stand lmao ;) xxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

ladyluck84 said:


> All BFPs that would be lovely :thumbup:
> 
> Haha I half expected the sperm analysis to say my husbands :spermy: to be snoozing to but happy they aren't....not as happy has him he actually fist pumped the air in front of the doctor!

:haha::haha:LMFAO... my oh is having his done when we get back from our jollies... if he air punched, i think i would kick the chair from under him :haha::haha: xxx:hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

He pretended he didn't care and it wasn't a big deal for him but it obviously was! I'm not temping it looks very complicated but have been really considering it as seemed to have tried every thing else going!


----------



## sarahkr

hehehehe MEN !!!!
girls... how do i share my ff chart??? it wont let me :( xxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Ladyluck - I alwlays avoiding temping because I thought it was confusing too. Its annoying having to set your alarm to wake up at the same time to temp - but other than that you plot the info in and ferility friend etc do the hard work.

I had to laugh at the sleeping sperm comment though :haha:


----------



## twinmummy06

sarah I have no idea how to share it - I ended up screen shotting from my phone lol


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> sarah I have no idea how to share it - I ended up screen shotting from my phone lol

:haha:chart queen.... lmao :haha: i've put something there, if you click on it, tell me what you see lmfao DUMBO!!!! xxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

I see a dead persons FF chart with a single red vertical line? :haha:


----------



## twinmummy06

this is what I did to begin with - did it ask you what your predicted O date was? When I did that it gave me the single red line rather than crosshairs.


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> this is what I did to begin with - did it ask you what your predicted O date was? When I did that it gave me the single red line rather than crosshairs.

:rofl::rofl:i see a dead persons chart too!!! LMFAO YOU CRACK ME UP!!!!! :haha::haha:
no it predicted it for monday, then it jumped to today :shrug: its cos i'm on a 28 day cycle.... :wacko: it went off my cm, cp and opk??? :wacko: it said monday cos last cycle was 13 day ov, but i have a 28 day cycle then a 30 day one... but it didnt know that :wacko:
hey you'll see a dead person sleeping tomoz... when i get my video camera out!!! :haha: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

Sleep, what's this sleep you speak of :haha:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Getting ovulation pains - so it's definitely imminent. 2nd month in a row of getting them...seems they have come back after losing little one.... I hadn't felt O pain for a while before I fell pregnant the first time.

FX! 

So when do I test in the 2WW? I normally wait until 4 days before period and do a FRER. I am CD12 today so that would be CD24. Do you reckon I can test earlier?


----------



## twinmummy06

I never had O pains until after our first loss!

But yay for impending O! Hurry up and burst little follicle so those spermies can get you :haha:


I would say if your ok with seeing a negative (because the earlier you test, the more likely the false negative) than I would say 8dpo+ but thats just me! 10/11dpo seem to be a pretty popular starting point


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Sleep, what's this sleep you speak of :haha:

:haha:i'm going paranormal activity tonight :wacko: i want to see if i do actually breathe/move... do anything... i wanna see if i am a robot lmao :haha::haha: xxxx:hugs:
susan hun, test when you feel like it anytime from 10dpo :thumbup:


----------



## hilslo

Twinmommy - loving your new ticker!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Ece - I would kill for a 24 day cycle - less waiting around!!! I don't normally ovulate unitl at least day 19 (usually around cd24) so I'm still waiting to o when you're waiting to test!

Sarah - I posted the method for putting your chart up a while back, I was so chuffed with myself for being able to do it as I'm a techno ******! I'll have a hent and repost.

Ladyluck - welcome! :flower: I love the image of your dh pumping his fist in the doctors - did the doctor manage to keep a straight face?


----------



## hilslo

hilslo said:


> OMG - I've finally figured out how to attach my chart!!!!
> 
> For those of you who would like to this is how I did it:
> 
> When you are on your chart page (using FertilityFriend ) use the drop down option on "sharing" tab at the top. Choose "getcode" in the "charting home page" sub-heading. You then need to copy and past the link contained in the "bbCode Code: (Message Boards) Chart Thumbnail:" box

Here you go Sarah - as you can see I was quite pleased with myself! I'm such a loser!


----------



## xxDreamxx

twinmummy06 said:


> I never had O pains until after our first loss!
> 
> But yay for impending O! Hurry up and burst little follicle so those spermies can get you :haha:
> 
> 
> I would say if your ok with seeing a negative (because the earlier you test, the more likely the false negative) than I would say 8dpo+ but thats just me! 10/11dpo seem to be a pretty popular starting point

Right...will start around 10/11 days past O so CD22... A negative would suck but I have to be realistic in my thought process and yet be hopeful at the same time. I am doing this while we wait for IVF so gotta remain hopeful too


----------



## sarahkr

hilslo said:


> hilslo said:
> 
> 
> OMG - I've finally figured out how to attach my chart!!!!
> 
> For those of you who would like to this is how I did it:
> 
> When you are on your chart page (using FertilityFriend ) use the drop down option on "sharing" tab at the top. Choose "getcode" in the "charting home page" sub-heading. You then need to copy and past the link contained in the "bbCode Code: (Message Boards) Chart Thumbnail:" box
> 
> Here you go Sarah - as you can see I was quite pleased with myself! I'm such a loser!Click to expand...

:thumbup:thanks hun, i had that up there, but its doing the same on my computer when i go to the tracker, it says problems loading the page... i just tried yours, so i removed that bit lol, does that mean you only get to see whats going on as of today??? :wacko: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

The doctor was a woman and she roll her eyes at me as I sat open mouthed! So maybe next month I will try temping but would have to post as no idea what I would be looking for!


----------



## Nina83

Sarah, I don't think it has enough info yet to base a coverline. Your chart is looking good though! Really, it is!
Have you checked out the chart gallery on FF, it's a big help!


----------



## Nina83

ladyluck84, you'll get lots of help here with charting and temping!
Look at Sarah, she's a pro now!
Hopefully you won't need lot's of practice <3


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> Sarah, I don't think it has enough info yet to base a coverline. Your chart is looking good though! Really, it is!
> Have you checked out the chart gallery on FF, it's a big help!

:haha:thanks hun :hugs: if my temps keep going up, will i get cross hairs?? :happydance: thats all i wanna see lmao :happydance: it put that big line there, so i guess its going off the last cycle, but it originally had monday as ov day, now its put a big red line there for today :wacko: thanks chart queen xxx:hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Ouch.... Ovulation cramps are painful. Haven't felt well all day - headachey and cold. Gonna head to bed. Night all xx


----------



## Nina83

> Ouch.... Ovulation cramps are painful. Haven't felt well all day - headachey and cold. Gonna head to bed. Night all xx

Feel better! I remember O pains hurt a lot more than AF cramps- but it's a good sign! I think I already mentioned my nutcase belief of putting my hand gently on the pain and sending good thoughts to the little egg and sperm. :dust:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Susan your o pains must give u hope. If u caught the egg once u can do it again.

Sarah i find it hard to post my chart too so i cheat. I save my chart as a pic then upload the pic on here. U need to change your mood to 'dead' lol at least until your video cam experiment. 

Twin i like your ticker xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey ladies I don't think jt was a bfp but iv been having lines but unsure if their evaps or not. Keep peeing loads and sore bbs but thats it. My short ross slightly after the dip yest what does that mean? Im slowly catching up from yesterday! Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Susan go get those spermies!!

Lol ladyluck thats summit df would do hahaa

How are you all ladies? Xxxx


----------



## Nina83

Keep POAS. I think that one evap line is possible, maybe two, but three... That's already good news.
Try different brands if you can as well.


----------



## cathgibbs

We were meant to get some earlier but was too occupied looking for toothpaste lol I can only use a certain brand and we run out and colgate gave me ulcers everywhere in my throat and mouth so im on the verge of tears so i run inti Boots thinking hpts and Aquafresh.....got home with just Aquafresh lol got my nephew for the evening aswell :-( 

How u feeling hun? Cxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath i hope its a bfp for u! Its a good sign that your temp went up although it didnt go up much. Try to keep hopeful. 
X


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone :) Sarah that chart is looking good , crosshairs for you soon me thinks ;) 
Cath uck about the mount ulcers they are painful ! And I'm still hopeful,for your BFP 
Nina how are you doing any ms yet ? Broody how is the Tww going driving yourself mad yet with SS ? 

AFM I'm ok , the days are dragging , came the closest I have to hurling today , it was the smell of BBQ pork chops in the shop ! Other than that while I'm starving there is ABSOULTLY nothing I fancy to eat which is not me at all !!!!! I LOVE my food ! A bit too much ! Grocery shopping was a pain as everything I picked up I thought nope , lol..........


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi left wonderin.
Those feelings of not fancying food are a good sign. I didnt have any symptoms at all when pregnant so id love a bit of ms. 
Im 6dpo now and no symptoms to report. Hoping and wishing for a bfp! 
Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Started spotting this morning after sex. Light pink at first. The it died off, now it's back and brown with strings in it- probably just CM colored, but I'm terrified.
I'm going to see my doctor first thing tomorrow.
I feel horrible for thinking so negative, every now and then I get a sliver of hope that I'll see a HB, but then the bad thoughts just take over. I know that's understandable, but I just wish I was more positive.
I'm a crying sobbing mess.
Please pray for me you guys, I can't go through this again, I just can't.


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Nina massive hugs lovely I totally understand where your coming from hun. When is your scan?

Left wondering thats fab about no appetite! 

Mrsb 6dpo is still early. You wa I t a few more days hun and I bet you'll have some xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Nina83 said:


> Started spotting this morning after sex. Light pink at first. The it died off, now it's back and brown with strings in it- probably just CM colored, but I'm terrified.
> I'm going to see my doctor first thing tomorrow.
> I feel horrible for thinking so negative, every now and then I get a sliver of hope that I'll see a HB, but then the bad thoughts just take over. I know that's understandable, but I just wish I was more positive.
> I'm a crying sobbing mess.
> Please pray for me you guys, I can't go through this again, I just can't.

Nina I totally understand how you feel ! I was there last Tuesday . The fact its brown and happened after sex is all good . I've banned sex as I know it can irritate the cervix causing harmless bleeding but too scary for me !!! I'm guessing this is what your bleed was . Try keep calm ( I know its a big ask ! ) xxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww Nina i understand u will be scared. Yes go see your doctor i think that will be the best thing u can do. Im sure it will be fine but worth a check and a chat. I will be thinking about u and willing that baby to stick. 

AFM on my bfp cycle i had sore boobs at 7dpo so if they are not sore tomorrow i will be gutted lol
Xxx


----------



## lune_miel

Praying for you, Nina


----------



## hilslo

Nina - try not to worry. It's v common to get spotting after dtd as your cervix is very sensitive and has more blood flowing to it than usual (so you could think of it as a good sign as your body is clearly setting up the right gear!).


----------



## twinmummy06

Nina I know how you feel hun, seeing blood automatically brings out fears for the worse! As the others have said spotting after sex can be completely normal but still my motto is any blood needs checking - I bled from 12+4 to 14+4 with DD1 and I think I was down at the hospital at least half a dozen times!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Nina - {hugs} I am sure things will be ok...but definitely worth getting checked out. I didn't have sex for the whole 16 weeks I was pregnant... I was too scared but as someone else said... The cervix does get increased blood flow during pregnancy and is easily irritated. The fact that its brown shows its old.

Get some reassurance and get checked out by the Dr {hugs}


----------



## rachellh08

I miscarried May of last year and still feel like I belong on this forum. Cycle came a few times after the m/c but has stopped the last 8 months... I hope this is my month for either a/f or pregnancy


----------



## xxDreamxx

Rachel - welcome to the group. I am sorry for your loss. Here's hoping your AF or BFP comes soon xx


----------



## twinmummy06

Welcome Rachel. I'm so sorry for your loss and I hope the good luck in this group rubs off on you too!


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> Started spotting this morning after sex. Light pink at first. The it died off, now it's back and brown with strings in it- probably just CM colored, but I'm terrified.
> I'm going to see my doctor first thing tomorrow.
> I feel horrible for thinking so negative, every now and then I get a sliver of hope that I'll see a HB, but then the bad thoughts just take over. I know that's understandable, but I just wish I was more positive.
> I'm a crying sobbing mess.
> Please pray for me you guys, I can't go through this again, I just can't.

:hugs:nina hun, is af due around now???? when i was pregnant, sorry tmi, but rough sex used to cause me a strange colored bleed thing.... one time, i was about 8 1/2 MONTHS and had really rough sex and i'm not jokin you i covered the bed with bright red blood :shrug: i went to a&e and they checked me over etc.. me and baby were normal :haha: yeah ok girls... as normal as i'll ever be :haha::blush: but it was so bad, it went through the sheets and stained the mattress :blush: i dont know if you've heard me say, i'll get andy to kick start my cervix, well when i was in hospital, the dr said that the penetration of the rough sex had, god cant remember the word he used now, but it was kinda like pounded it, and cos it gets extra blood when your pregnant, some had seeped out :haha: seeped out, he should have seen my bed!! well it was late at night, and i was still living at my mums, and i left her a note, and she went in my room and saw the bed and started crying, it was EVERYWHERE.... but we were fine, and the outcome was "dont have rough sex", i know you're worried hun, but you can have bleeds in your first trimester (all the way through if your me :haha:) your not in any pain hun? and would af be due? sorry for the ramble.... xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

mornin lovely's...
how are we all????
cath hun, your chart looks fabbie doodie chic!!! bring on that bfp!!!
welcome rachel, sorry for your loss :( lets hope our lucky little thread brings you some luck hun :)
susan hun, i was feeling your pain!!! imagine driving lessons with that lmao... i was twitching hahahaha 
well, i didnt need to go paranormal activity, wow my belly was hot last night... so i thought i'd temp it lmao, it was 37.1 degrees, ahh so while i was there i thought i'd temp my belly button that was close at 36.68.... so i thought I'M ALIVE.... well woke this am, temps gone up yipeee, i am alive!!! but no cross hairs??? ff said one temp above coverline??? whats my coverline?? ovufriend is still saying no ovulation detected??? i just dont get it, so am i to assume i need to dtd? my cervix is medium, firm and closed??? so i doubt much will happen??? soooooo confused 
well i hope we are all well??? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Pretty sure it has to be 3 consecutive high temps greater than the previous 6 lower ones. First high temp - CHECK!!

Two more that high or higher and you should get crosshairs!! Eeeep!!


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Pretty sure it has to be 3 consecutive high temps greater than the previous 6 lower ones. First high temp - CHECK!!
> 
> Two more that high or higher and you should get crosshairs!! Eeeep!!

:haha::haha:mornin chart noob :haha: can i add my belly button temp? lmao, how r u hunny bunch? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yeah twin is right. U are 1dpo now and at 3dpo u should get cross hairs. 
X


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Yeah twin is right. U are 1dpo now and at 3dpo u should get cross hairs.
> X

:happydance:thanks mrs b, what if i die again???? :shrug: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

sarahkr said:


> MrsBroodyPant said:
> 
> 
> Yeah twin is right. U are 1dpo now and at 3dpo u should get cross hairs.
> X
> 
> :happydance:thanks mrs b, what if i die again???? :shrug: xxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

:haha:

Lets hope you don't! Late ovulation sucks donkey balls!!


----------



## twinmummy06

sarahkr said:


> twinmummy06 said:
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it has to be 3 consecutive high temps greater than the previous 6 lower ones. First high temp - CHECK!!
> 
> Two more that high or higher and you should get crosshairs!! Eeeep!!
> 
> :haha::haha:mornin chart noob :haha: can i add my belly button temp? lmao, how r u hunny bunch? xxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

I'm alright! Trying not to obsess over the fact my lines not getting darker fast enough for my liking. I know it's normal but every other time mine have gotten dark fairly quick so it's doing my head in. Plus my temp dropped again this morning (3rd in a row!!) and I'm cramping (I rarely cramp!). 

MUST STOP TEMPING but I can't help the curiosity.


----------



## sarahkr

thanks mrs b... what will it do if i do die???? am i to be dtd today too???? ;)
twin hun STOP FRIGGIN TEMPING!!!!! you know it adds more stress... and as for the lines... who gives a shit, your pregnant hun, STOP TESTING lmao, god damn it! do NOT temp, test... or anything anymore, you naughty girl, you know stress can cause so many problems hun :) NOW STOP IT hehehehehe love ya really xxxxxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

I wish it was easier said than done - I'm so paranoid! I'm gonna beg the doctor tomorrow for my 6 week post D and C checkup to give me a beta for my levels and hopefully get an early scan booked (there's always a week or two wait for non urgent scans here).


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> I wish it was easier said than done - I'm so paranoid! I'm gonna beg the doctor tomorrow for my 6 week post D and C checkup to give me a beta for my levels and hopefully get an early scan booked (there's always a week or two wait for non urgent scans here).

:hugs:i totally understand your paranoia hun, but really on a serious note, dont add more stress to it.. theres no need, if you want to pee on someething, use an opk, :haha: yeah tbh drs here are shit, they just dont get how worried early pregnant women are, and especially after a horrible m/c... but you can all but try hun, shout... hehe thats what i do, i get my doctor to phone me, then i book an app to see him, and i shout! people say it gets you no where, but believe me, it does!! before i even sit down, he asks what mood i'm in, and if i start the convo with well...... he sits back in his chair lmao, think he thinks here we go.... she's gonna go off on one!!! :haha::haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

I'll probably end up a blubbering mess - that should work ;) :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> I'll probably end up a blubbering mess - that should work ;) :haha:

:haha:yep if all else fails plan b.... :cry: :haha: you'll be fine :winkwink: xxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Woohooo for ov Sarah! I hope you've caught the egg!

Awww twin hun please stop temping it means nothing after bfp hun xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

cathgibbs said:


> Woohooo for ov Sarah! I hope you've caught the egg!
> 
> Awww twin hun please stop temping it means nothing after bfp hun xxx

Twin I agree with catch , step away from the themometer !!!!! It will only cause you unnecessary stress xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh my god


----------



## twinmummy06

Take a FRER already crazy woman!!


----------



## twinmummy06

I think I'll ask the OH to hide the thermometer lol.


----------



## cathgibbs

I cant :-( We have had our nephew over night and hes still here lol just txt my sister to say hurry the f up!! haha xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

i was going to suggest that hun or throw it away as you wont be needing it again1 xxx


----------



## ece77

hilslo said:


> Ece - I would kill for a 24 day cycle - less waiting around!!! I don't normally ovulate unitl at least day 19 (usually around cd24) so I'm still waiting to o when you're waiting to test!

It's true about the waiting time; but unfortunately our bodies need a little more time to arrange things I believe!

MrsBP - Hope you get a BFP this cycle ;)

Rachel - Welcome! Have you spoken to your OB about AF not coming for 8 months?

Sarah - As others stated, FF will put the crosshairs after 3 consecutive high temps. Try putting some imaginary high temps for tomorrow and the other day and you'll possibly see the lines. And don't forget to clear them later :). About DTD, I guess there is no harm continuing until you see the crosshairs!

Twin- You most definately need to stop temping. It will make you go crazy!

Cath - I guess congrats are on the way for our 4th BFP :happydance:

Nina - All my prayers are for you today. And since it's my birthday, I believe they will be accepted. Big hugs!


----------



## Left wonderin

:cake:Happy birthday e.c.e.:cake:

Thinking of you Nina and sending lots of positive thoughts :flower:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Happy Birthday e.c.e - hope you have a lovely day :)


----------



## ece77

Thank you left wonderin! That looks like a very delicious cake :)


----------



## ece77

Thanks Susan! I have to work for a couple of hours, but will have dinner and a small celebration with my family later :)


----------



## twinmummy06

Happy birthday ece - mmmmmm cake!


----------



## ece77

Thanks twin! 
I love your ticker saying "I'm a teeny tiny group of cells". Very promising :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Happy birthday hun! Xxx


----------



## hilslo

Happy birthday Ece. I hope your work is out the way so you can enjoy the rest of your birthday properly!!

Cath - have you bought a frer yet????


----------



## hilslo

Happy birthday Ece. I hope your work is out the way so you can enjoy the rest of your birthday properly!!

Cath - have you bought a frer yet????


----------



## cathgibbs

On route to buy one! Xxx


----------



## hilslo

Ooh - I'm excited for you! I've got my fingers crossed! x


----------



## cathgibbs

Argghhh df won't let me use them until tomorrow morning wgich is also my birthday :-/ xxx


----------



## hilslo

Argh! Test..........

Your chart looks really good - a lovely rise today!!!!!

It would make a fab bday present though!


----------



## sarahkr

happy birthday ece hun...
cath YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :) :) :) :) :) :) :) XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## hilslo

Argh! Test..........

Your chsrt looks really good - a lovely rise today!!!!!


----------



## hilslo

Grr - why do i always end up with a double post when i write from my phone. It's the techno ****** in me coming out again!


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha I have no idea hun lol should my chart rise again tomorrow if im og? Af is due tomorrow? 

Thanks girlies. what are you all doing today? Im on the sofa with a pounding headache :-( xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Has anyone heard from Nina today , hope all is ok with her xxxxxx


----------



## hilslo

Grr - why do i always end up with a double post when i write from my phone. It's the techno ****** in me coming out again!


----------



## Nina83

Hello Lovelies,

The doctors appointment didn't go very well, but I wasn't expecting anything different. To be honest, something felt off with this pregnancy from around the time I got a BFP. I tried to shush it, but I knew.
This morning I started getting redder blood and more mucus clots.
There was a sac which measured 4-5 weeks, he sent me for a beta, which came back 1780. 
I don't need to be given false hope with "it happened to me and then the baby was fine" or "I didn't see anything at that point but a week later there was a strong HB".
Those are the good statistics. I'm on the bad side.
Plus, add the pad I'm almost soaking through, there's not much hope left. I'll be seeing my doctor again on Friday, but I hope we'll have a scan which shows and empty uterus. Not that I'll be looking. 
I seriously cannot believe this is happening again. But in all honesty, it's better than seeing a lifeless fetus on the screen. I'm glad I was spared from that.
And poor DH, he took it harder than the last time. I'm so over life right now.
I'm so happy I have you girls, I know you understand me, and will let me say whatever I want, and cry and curse life on earth.
I'm not sure if I want to get a BFP by October (my mind will probably change once I near ovulation), but I will be here cheering you all on. I think this is a lucky thread and by this time next year we'll all be competing in who gets the most sleep a night.
Love you all, Mwha!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Nina massive hugs to you hunny. I really hope by next week there will be a little bean on the screen! !! Massive hugs to you and DH xxxxxxxzx


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina83 said:


> Hello Lovelies,
> 
> The doctors appointment didn't go very well, but I wasn't expecting anything different. To be honest, something felt off with this pregnancy from around the time I got a BFP. I tried to shush it, but I knew.
> This morning I started getting redder blood and more mucus clots.
> There was a sac which measured 4-5 weeks, he sent me for a beta, which came back 1780.
> I don't need to be given false hope with "it happened to me and then the baby was fine" or "I didn't see anything at that point but a week later there was a strong HB".
> Those are the good statistics. I'm on the bad side.
> Plus, add the pad I'm almost soaking through, there's not much hope left. I'll be seeing my doctor again on Friday, but I hope we'll have a scan which shows and empty uterus. Not that I'll be looking.
> I seriously cannot believe this is happening again. But in all honesty, it's better than seeing a lifeless fetus on the screen. I'm glad I was spared from that.
> And poor DH, he took it harder than the last time. I'm so over life right now.
> I'm so happy I have you girls, I know you understand me, and will let me say whatever I want, and cry and curse life on earth.
> I'm not sure if I want to get a BFP by October (my mind will probably change once I near ovulation), but I will be here cheering you all on. I think this is a lucky thread and by this time next year we'll all be competing in who gets the most sleep a night.
> Love you all, Mwha!

Oh Nina I'm so sorry that this has had to happen again. Big hugs


----------



## ladyluck84

Struggling today with a uti I'm in so much pain so no baby making for me!


----------



## c.m.c

Nina I am so utterly devastated for you. I cannot believe you have had to go through this again...I can't begin to imagine how you and DH feel.

I hope you do gain your hope back ...... Your little soul is not lost....

Huge hugs for you.


----------



## c.m.c

There's so much to catch up on here....

Happy birthday ece!

Susan so annoying you're sore but it's so good you know your body and that it's revving up to reproduce.

Sarah.....any better idea about your O days?

Welcome to Rachel !! Are you getting tested to see why no AF for 8 months?

Cath....get an FRER....I'm too excited for u....

Twin..... Hope you're keeping well defo no need to temp lol

AFM....I am so confused when my O day is....anyone able to look at my chart?

I am soooo hungover today. My temp was high this am but that's prob from alcohol! I'm giving up I swear I don't even enjoy feeling like this anymore.


----------



## c.m.c

Lady Luck are u O ing around now? Uti are the sorest things ever....I've had tons. Get cranberry juice and drink tons of it


----------



## sarahkr

omg nina.... i'm so truly sorry, i really dont know what to say hun :( wish i could even think of something dumb to say..... :(

cmc hun, i think so, just gotta get my cross hairs, even though my cervix is now closed, i really dont think any more bd will help, but i think i have to wait for three more temps???

oooohhhh bloody hell, feel all emotional here.......


----------



## twinmummy06

Oh Nina! :hugs:

I'm so sorry you are going through this again. My heart is shattered for you!

I won't give you any false hope - I've been through a blighted ovum and its horrible. The waiting and people trying to convince you all will be ok. I'm glad your getting another scan just incase. It is odd you say you knew from the beginning because I felt the exact same way with my BO and was not surprised at all when I started bleeding at 8 weeks


Stay strong and take care if yourself hun, we are all here for you xxxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Cath - how can your OH make you wait to test - does he not know how anxious we all are over here to find out :haha: 

Lucky - argh no! A UTI! Ouchie!! I hope it clears up soon. So painful :(

Cmc - I'm not sure - the postive O's are growing me off lol. I would have said cd12 with the temp rise today, but could it possibly be 13 because still positive tests :/ have you had any fertile cm?


----------



## c.m.c

twinmummy06 said:


> Cath - how can your OH make you wait to test - does he not know how anxious we all are over here to find out :haha:
> 
> Lucky - argh no! A UTI! Ouchie!! I hope it clears up soon. So painful :(
> 
> Cmc - I'm not sure - the postive O's are growing me off lol. I would have said cd12 with the temp rise today, but could it possibly be 13 because still positive tests :/ have you had any fertile cm?

I don't really look too much but there nothing really...... It was sort of creamy cd 5 and 6 ....... I'm gonna DTD tonight again anyway...

My clear blue O tests are positive but the boots ones are negative...I'm so confused :dohh:

Thanks for looking twin!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi ladies.

So much has happened in our thread whilst ive been at work. Ive sat through 7 hours of ballet exams!

Nina - im so so sorry hun. I cant believe it. We will all be here for u. Lots of hugs xxxxx

Cath - i think u are bfp number 4! Cant wait to see your next test. Let me know when u are happy to be added on the bfp count!

Sarah welcome to the tww with me.

Ece77 happy birthday!!

Ladyluck sorry u have uti they are horrible. Ive had a few since ttc. 

Hope everyone else is good too xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

And twin needs to stop temping lol x


----------



## hilslo

Nina - oh hon, I'm so so sorry, what a cruel woman mother nature is. I know there is nothing I can say that will make you feel better right now but we are all there for you. I hope you and your hubby can pull together again - you seem like a good team. xx


----------



## ladyluck84

c.m.c said:


> Lady Luck are u O ing around now? Uti are the sorest things ever....I've had tons. Get cranberry juice and drink tons of it

my cbfm said I was ovulating Friday and Saturday.... So at least I got those days but I honestly can't sit still I'm in so much pain. I have kidney reflux so I get it a lot. I'm going to go to the doctors and get antibiotics in the morning. But I it makes me feel that I will already be out this month because my body really isn't happy! I have cranberry juice coming out of my ears:loo:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I love cranberry juice!! Try drinking it...i dont think putting it in your ears helps to cure uti's lol 

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Nina just reading your update now . I'm so sorry Hun sometimes life is just not fair is it :( pass on my hugs to your OH I'm guessing he is in need of them too . No one tells you this stuff in biology !! How bloody hard and heartbreaking the journey to having a LO can be . It's not a straight forward road but one with lots of twists and bends . 
I can only imagine how you are feeling right now , take care of each other xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lune_miel

Nina - :hugs:

So I am utterly annoyed that based on my temp this AM I don't think I O'd on CD18. All previous 3 cycles on Clomid I O'd on CD18. Even first cycle post-m/c I O'd - on my own - CD18. I am so confused if this first cycle trying again that I waited so long for is a bust. I told DH we should just keep BDing. Maybe by some fluke I will O later. I am so torn between just "taking a break" from all the TTC obsessing or putting my head down and doing what it takes to get that BFP like I did before. :shrug:


----------



## twinmummy06

MrsBroodyPant said:


> And twin needs to stop temping lol x

Day one of no temping successful LOL.


----------



## Left wonderin

Twin I too was addicted ! It gets easier each day now after 2 weeks I don't think about it at all . Xx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Nina - {hugs} I am so sorry hon. We are here for you to cry & vent to when ever you need. Just look after yourself and cuddle with hubby.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Cath - have I missed an announcement? I see your pregnancy ticker! Congratulations :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Ok... So all I seem to be doing is symptom spotting and it's way too early for that. Went to bed last night with sore ovary type pain and back ache and was laying there wondering... Grrrr gotta stop that!

Last 3 days at work this week, then see fertility Dr again on Thursday and Friday meet up with a friend who is due in a few weeks. Then Friday night is Pink! Yay!


----------



## c.m.c

Cath did you do another test? I see your ticker ! Congrats!,!!!

Happy birthday for tomorrow what a great present.


----------



## twinmummy06

Cath! I demand you come in here and fill us in on the new ticker! Now!! :haha:

Seriously Susan - I am so jealous your going to pink!


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies. Sorry I didn't update yesterday but as Nina had such terrible news I thought it wasnt the time or the place xxxx

Well we bought 2 tesco tests. Df was adamant we werent doing them last night but my boobs are soooo sore and I ate an entire lodge Dominos we decided to do a test......there were 2 little lines!!! Iv had 3 hours sleep cause I was adamant af was going to show. ....
No show....done the other hpt and the line is darker! Im in shock!!! Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

mornin ladies,
hope we are all well!!!
cath hun, i bloody knew you'd do it yipeeeee and what a birthday present!! happy birthday kidda :)
mrs b- i'm dead again! i dont know if i'm in the tww, no cross hairs, ff is saying 2dpo.... oh my little head! but the old cervix is closed for business???? packed up, locked up, and shut up shop :(
right, i'm gonna ask SOMEONE to look at my chart, NOOB.... come on give me your words of wisdom, since i paid good money for it lmao :)
HELP....... xxxxxxxxxx
hope everyones ok, and yes cranberry juice is brill!! drink like two pints in a row, neck it, fill your bladder with it, trust me, the next wee wee you will have, you'll sigh RELIEF!! xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun Im sooooo shocked and nervous but just going to enjoy it! 

Hhmmmmmm after ov shouldn't you have 3 high temps? Xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

The chart noob has no frickin idea Sarah :haha: maybe one more high temp will be the crosshairs - but the second temp isn't higher than previous temps (equal to?). But I have no idea if that counts :/


----------



## twinmummy06

As for me - so friggin annoyed. Had my post d and c check up today. 
1st - my placenta results from the 19th of MARCH are still not back and even better they're saying they were never sent!!! Which is a crock of shit because they were sent in the same container as my baby!! Stupid useless hospitals!!

2nd - I just booked in my first scan - and apparently in the last 3 months procedures have changed. We can bring our kids in - only one adult. What the FRICK am I supposed todo with my 2yo raises have my OH miss te scan. It might be standard in hospitals everywhere else, but it's never been like that here and in the last 7 years I have had ALOT of scans. :grr:

Oh and 3rd - the kids were feral little turds and because OH is on day shift I had to drag them down for the whole 3+ hours. NOT HAPPY JAN.


----------



## ece77

Nina - I am so terribly sorry this is happening again. It was devastating for all of us the first time round, so I can't even begin to imagine your's and DH's feelings. 
But I've read so many encouraging stories, I'm sure we'll all have our rainbows sooner or later. In my other group (molar) there are two women who had to have chemo and just had their babies; and 3 other are due December. 
So it can happen and it will happen!
Cry, vent, curse, do whatever you want. We are all here for you.
:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Thank you hun Im sooooo shocked and nervous but just going to enjoy it!
> 
> Hhmmmmmm after ov shouldn't you have 3 high temps? Xxx

:wacko:i dont bloody well know hun, ff is saying 2 temps above coverline???? whats the friggin cover line???? :wacko:
yeehaw..... i'm so bloody happy for you, yes, just relax now, and NO TEMPING! :haha: so have you booked in with your gp??? are you cooking a meal, or going out?? are you gonna tell your friends today? :happydance: xxxxx:hugs:
your still gonna stay on here yeah? i'll have no one to swear with :haha: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> The chart noob has no frickin idea Sarah :haha: maybe one more high temp will be the crosshairs - but the second temp isn't higher than previous temps (equal to?). But I have no idea if that counts :/

NOOB.... your such a ray of hope!!! :haha: maybe i'm dead all the way through??? actually looking at my last ff cycle, yeah i did stay pretty much dead, it was only after the second temp spike it went up to the 6's, but its adamant i'm 2 dpo, its even giving me bloody pregnancy percentages????? :wacko: 
why wont they let you bring your children??? thats a bit bloody stupid!!! xxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhh no temping for def. Be nice to wake up without ramming a thermometer in my gob lol! Im going to ring the drs later for an apt later in the week. Have to book a 6 week scan later aswell! Df and I are going out hun only to my fav pub yummmm we are all going out Saturday for a meal and drinks. Can't use antibiotics as an example as people know I dont care about that haha arghhhhhg excited! 

Hhmmm id keep using opks fir a few days hun. Just to keep checking! Of course ill still stsy here iv got to egg you ladies on! Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Oohhh no temping for def. Be nice to wake up without ramming a thermometer in my gob lol! Im going to ring the drs later for an apt later in the week. Have to book a 6 week scan later aswell! Df and I are going out hun only to my fav pub yummmm we are all going out Saturday for a meal and drinks. Can't use antibiotics as an example as people know I dont care about that haha arghhhhhg excited!
> 
> Hhmmm id keep using opks fir a few days hun. Just to keep checking! Of course ill still stsy here iv got to egg you ladies on! Xxx

:happydance:so thats a no to telling anyone? dont blame you hun, mmmm use your ulcers, eat like a spacca too and dribble :haha: :haha:
i've used opks hun, all non lines since sat, and the fm is on low.... so ovulation has passed, i'm just a dead person :haha: i suppose first temp was 2's and now i'm in the 4's i only went into 5 yesterday???? i dont bloody know :wacko: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## ece77

Sarah - You're not dead again! I think FF predicted the O day quite right. What it can't decide is your coverline, since your pre and post O temps are very similar and you have a higher temp on CD9! Did you by any chance temp later on that day, or had drinks the previous night, or anything that could raise your temp? If so, I'd say your coverline should be around 36.4, and until AF you should be expecting to stay over that. Of course any fluke is possible :)

Cath - Congrats again! Both for the pregnancy and for your birthday. So you're a cancer too! Cool :)

ladyluck - Sorry about the uti. Drink lots and lots of water! 

c.m.c - I'd say you O'd on CD12. Only after that you have a significant temp rise! +OPK on CD13 is a mystery of course :)


----------



## sarahkr

sorry noob misread that, you mean only 1 adult??? well since it takes 2 to tango, wtf is going on there??? of course you should be able to take your friggin partner in!!! well i'd be goin off my tits, i'd be shouting and screaming at them by now grrrrrrr xxxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Some hospitals and their rules really annoy the f out of me!!!! Wtf! 

Ece only the best are born in June hun haha xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Well I can take my partner in - but I can't take my 2yo in. Which means he would have to miss out to watch her. So bloody annoyed with them!! What the hell am I gonna do - I have no family in town to watch her :(


----------



## sarahkr

ece77 said:


> Sarah - You're not dead again! I think FF predicted the O day quite right. What it can't decide is your coverline, since your pre and post O temps are very similar and you have a higher temp on CD9! Did you by any chance temp later on that day, or had drinks the previous night, or anything that could raise your temp? If so, I'd say your coverline should be around 36.4, and until AF you should be expecting to stay over that. Of course any fluke is possible :)
> 
> Cath - Congrats again! Both for the pregnancy and for your birthday. So you're a cancer too! Cool :)
> 
> ladyluck - Sorry about the uti. Drink lots and lots of water!
> 
> c.m.c - I'd say you O'd on CD12. Only after that you have a significant temp rise! +OPK on CD13 is a mystery of course :)

:hugs:mmmm thanks hun, yeah actually that night, i didnt sleep very well, i woke up every couple of hours with the sweats, but i was cold???? :wacko: but it was a shit nights sleep, 2 days before i ov, i do have mad vivid dreams... usually about sex, but this time it was about my thermometer, i even shouted at oh, and said he broke it, it was that real... but thats usually how i know i'm gonna ov, by dreaming about sex :haha: but i was awake on the hour, every hour??? should i disregard that temp then hun??? xxxx:hugs:
friggin noob.... i want my money back lmao xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## ece77

AFM - FF puts me 3DPO today but I'm sure it will change its mind by Wednesday. I'll have 3 higher temps by then and my O day will possibly be CD14, June 23, my birthday! How nice it would be if we started TTC already :)

If anybody would like to take a peek at:

My chart


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Some hospitals and their rules really annoy the f out of me!!!! Wtf!
> 
> Ece only the best are born in June hun haha xxx

:haha:i disagree, i'm a cancer, and born july 21st, july girls are the best :haha: no jokin, i'm cusp born leo, i think thats where i get my temper from :haha: who am i kidding!!! i just love shouting at people, oh i do make myself chuckle..... :haha:xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

That's why I like you Sarah - I'm on the cusp of Leo and Virgo. I prefer Leo


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Morning.

Im 8dpo now. No symptoms. 

Sarah try putting 36.51 into your FF for tomorrow, see if it does anything. U can remove it afterwards.

Congratulations Cath and happy birthday!!! Xx


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> That's why I like you Sarah - I'm on the cusp of Leo and Virgo. I prefer Leo

:hugs:ahhhh thats why i like you too noob hehehe... yeah i've got more of a leo personality than a cancer!! i mean your supposed to have patience when your a cancer... :nope: i aint got that lmfao.... xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Morning.
> 
> Im 8dpo now. No symptoms.
> 
> Sarah try putting 36.51 into your FF for tomorrow, see if it does anything. U can remove it afterwards.
> 
> Congratulations Cath and happy birthday!!! Xx

:wacko:i tried that hun, it just keeps giving me the same.. 3 dpo, and pregnancy symptoms, oh i'm not arsed really, cos the shutters are down on my cervix, so it wont make any difference if we keep on bd... as it wont be able to go nowhere hun :haha: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Cath I'm so delighted for you!!


Ladies I took another clearblue digital today and my boots O test....both full blown positive. That's the first positive with the boots tests.....

Do you guys think I'm Oing today then?

The clearblue tests are meant to give 4 days of fertile periods and it has now!

Today is the first ever positive with the line O tests.....and my boobs are super sensitive. I think I feel O pain but I'm just so petrified of having another ectopic that every twinge makes me think I've got adhesions


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> Cath I'm so delighted for you!!
> 
> 
> Ladies I took another clearblue digital today and my boots O test....both full blown positive. That's the first positive with the boots tests.....
> 
> Do you guys think I'm Oing today then?
> 
> The clearblue tests are meant to give 4 days of fertile periods and it has now!
> 
> Today is the first ever positive with the line O tests.....and my boobs are super sensitive. I think I feel O pain but I'm just so petrified of having another ectopic that every twinge makes me think I've got adhesions

:thumbup:yep, its found your lh, get bd for the next few days hun, as ovulation will occur sometime from now and 3 days :thumbup: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Sarah ff and ovu friend moved my O day from 8 to 9 and now to day 11 so I'm hoping it moves again later this week as I hope I'm Oing today. DH working till 5 so when DD gets to bed tonight that's my only chance.

I was so hungover yesterday I was sick all day just couldn't face DTD


Sarah I bet your O day moves too....


----------



## c.m.c

Thanks sarah!!!


MrsB are you planning on testing this week?

How's everyone else today?

Nina just want to say I haven't stopped thinking about you..... Are you back for the other scan in a week? This week will be the worst week and. Hope you and your DH get through this awful week


----------



## c.m.c

Sarah you should be well covered with the amount of DTD you have been doing. You must be knackered lol


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sarah great minds! Ok well if u have tried that already then i guess u are a one line wonder!
U dtd plenty so FX! 

Nina im thinking about u too! Big hugs xxx

Im thinking about testin on Thurs at 11dpo coz ive got my hospital check up that day but cant decide. Think i will be disappointed then grumpy and even more depressed at my appointment.

I will add Cath on our bfp count.....number 4!! X


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> Sarah you should be well covered with the amount of DTD you have been doing. You must be knackered lol

:haha:actually, it wasn't a chore :haha: i dont know what they will do, but i always ov on cd11 on a 28 day cycle, ff is confused cos of last cycle, i ov'd on cd13, which is normal... but i was late, and temps were high so i think my last cycle has them all confused :haha: theres no point in me bd anymore as my cm and cp are non fertile, if they move it, it can only be earlier.. as i'm not likely to ov again now hun, i have all these mad things before ov... lmao, and i do really suffer with cramps on the run up... but thats all passed as of yesterday :wacko: i might see if he wants to bd tonight lol :haha: what i dont get with ff, is its got orange squares up to 5dpo... then no dpo and grey squares????? :wacko: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Sarah great minds! Ok well if u have tried that already then i guess u are a one line wonder!
> U dtd plenty so FX!
> 
> Nina im thinking about u too! Big hugs xxx
> 
> Im thinking about testin on Thurs at 11dpo coz ive got my hospital check up that day but cant decide. Think i will be disappointed then grumpy and even more depressed at my appointment.
> 
> I will add Cath on our bfp count.....number 4!! X

:rofl:heheheehheehe mrs b........ told ya i was unique!!!! i've even confused ff, now that must be skill lmao xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

Morning ladies. So made a doctors appointment then slept through it!! Ohps! looks like I will just stick with the cranberry juice. So I'm going to start temping next month. Does it matter which basal thermometer I get?


----------



## sarahkr

ladyluck84 said:


> Morning ladies. So made a doctors appointment then slept through it!! Ohps! looks like I will just stick with the cranberry juice. So I'm going to start temping next month. Does it matter which basal thermometer I get?

:winkwink:mornin, yeah honestly cranberry juice is the best, fill your bladder full of it, and i swear you will sigh relief when you next wee!! no, just get one off ebay, digital bbt hun :winkwink: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I buy those powders that u mix with water and they help with problems like uti. X


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I buy those powders that u mix with water and they help with problems like uti. X

:thumbup:yeah, there good too, cant remember what they're called now, but they taste minging :haha::haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I cant remember what they are called either lol x


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Sarah great minds! Ok well if u have tried that already then i guess u are a one line wonder!
> U dtd plenty so FX!
> 
> Nina im thinking about u too! Big hugs xxx
> 
> Im thinking about testin on Thurs at 11dpo coz ive got my hospital check up that day but cant decide. Think i will be disappointed then grumpy and even more depressed at my appointment.
> 
> I will add Cath on our bfp count.....number 4!! X

I am gonna test either 11DPO which is Wed of next week and my OBGYN appointment, or 10DPO. 

My natural instinct is to feel pessimistic


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> MrsBroodyPant said:
> 
> 
> Sarah great minds! Ok well if u have tried that already then i guess u are a one line wonder!
> U dtd plenty so FX!
> 
> Nina im thinking about u too! Big hugs xxx
> 
> Im thinking about testin on Thurs at 11dpo coz ive got my hospital check up that day but cant decide. Think i will be disappointed then grumpy and even more depressed at my appointment.
> 
> I will add Cath on our bfp count.....number 4!! X
> 
> I am gonna test either 11DPO which is Wed of next week and my OBGYN appointment, or 10DPO.
> 
> My natural instinct is to feel pessimisticClick to expand...

:nope:feel optimistic hun :happydance: we dont like pessimists lmao :winkwink: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

I've been busy all morning phoning about my pathology results.


They're back and being faxed to my GP now! I'm gonna phone my GP this afternoon and ask for the result......


----------



## sarahkr

mmmm, i've added loads of temps into it, 3 highs... then one low followed by 3 highs, it aint giving me anything... apart from that one red line on cd11???? i went up to 2nd july, no cross hairs, just dpo's????? what do you think? lmao, i'm a strange one ok.... xxxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Sorry would never offer advice on temps that I have noooo idea about!

Finally got a doctors appointment and she gave me antibiotics that are safe to take when trying


----------



## c.m.c

I got my pathology results today. Basically the left tube was healthy, there wasn't any reason why it happened. My body ruptured early on so there wasn't even a baby there just ectopic pregnancy cells ruptured out of the tube and on my bowel. Because it ruptured so early it never formed into a foetus.

I'm so pleased with the result. It makes me confident that my right tube is healthy too.....Dr says try away.....I'm Oing today so I'm going for it!


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> I got my pathology results today. Basically the left tube was healthy, there wasn't any reason why it happened. My body ruptured early on so there wasn't even a baby there just ectopic pregnancy cells ruptured out of the tube and on my bowel. Because it ruptured so early it never formed into a foetus.
> 
> I'm so pleased with the result. It makes me confident that my right tube is healthy too.....Dr says try away.....I'm Oing today so I'm going for it!

:hugs:brill hun, :happydance: go get him tiger.... xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Thanks sarah.

I feel like one of those black widow spiders. I'm so cross today! Am being a bitch so I better get in a good mood or he will run or the hills lol


----------



## ladyluck84

c.m.c said:


> I got my pathology results today. Basically the left tube was healthy, there wasn't any reason why it happened. My body ruptured early on so there wasn't even a baby there just ectopic pregnancy cells ruptured out of the tube and on my bowel. Because it ruptured so early it never formed into a foetus.
> 
> I'm so pleased with the result. It makes me confident that my right tube is healthy too.....Dr says try away.....I'm Oing today so I'm going for it!

Glad to hear all ok
:thumbup:


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> Thanks sarah.
> 
> I feel like one of those black widow spiders. I'm so cross today! Am being a bitch so I better get in a good mood or he will run or the hills lol

:haha::haha:go get a very sexy black and red outfit on, hehehehe.... and get bd :happydance: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

c.m.c said:


> Thanks sarah.
> 
> I feel like one of those black widow spiders. I'm so cross today! Am being a bitch so I better get in a good mood or he will run or the hills lol


We are women we are allowed to have times were we act like a black widow!:evil:


----------



## c.m.c

God I can't believe how sore my back and sides are, is this O pain?

Hope everyone is well today


----------



## Left wonderin

c.m.c said:


> God I can't believe how sore my back and sides are, is this O pain?
> 
> Hope everyone is well today

Cmc great news from your appointment :flower: time to get busy girl :winkwink:
Sarah I'm not sure what to make of your chart lol. It has me baffled lol..... You sure your human ? :haha: 

AFM : still takin it day by day and not counting on anything yet . Feeling quite icky for most of the day and totally lost my appetite . 

Nina think of you loads hope your doing ok :hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

:happydance: great to here your results were good! I had to laugh at the black widow comment LOL.


----------



## twinmummy06

Sarah your chart did what mine did right after O - a jump up, a fall back down but still a smidge higher than all the others, then mine jumped back up even higher and O was confirmed. Hopefully yours does the same ;)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Omg - all I do is symptom spot! Tell me I am not the only crazy one? Every fricking fart or bloated feeling has me trying to remember if I farted or felt bloated at 3dpo last time!

Crazy woman! Hahahaha :)


----------



## c.m.c

Hope u start to feel better soon left wonderin,... It's all good signs but horrible for u right now

Dream.....totally with u! I'm sore and I can't rem ever having O pain


----------



## twinmummy06

Dream we are all crazy right along side you :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

mornin lovely's,
susan your not mad hun, i'm the same, i always suffer after ov for the next couple of days... the first time i was aware that i'd ov'd, i swear by the symtoms day of ov and the next few days, i was symptom spotting, yeah bloated.. cramps, boobs hurt, I'M PREGNANT hehehehe wasn't tho :(
oooohhhh thats sounds awful, sorry susan hun, i mean you might be pregnant... oh shut up sarah :)
well noob.... now check out my chart... i had it on the wrong setting.... your the one looking after it, why did you fail to tell me it had to be on advanced?? lmao ;)
how are we all lovelys?
cath, how was your birthday hun? 
hope everyones ok :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

There's different settings?? :o :dohh:

:haha:

Oi your chart did exactly what mine did  but :happydance: for crosshairs!!


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> There's different settings?? :o :dohh:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Oi your chart did exactly what mine did  but :happydance: for crosshairs!!

:rofl:yessssss i had it on opk, fm watch, i had to change it to advanced or i deffo would have been a 1 line wonder :haha::haha: hey but i'm not sure if thats vip????? i'm not bloody paying for FF :growlmad: yey :happydance: for the crosshairs :happydance: well, i thought i'd be your twin... send me some of your baby dust :haha: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

I'll send you some but you will have to share! No hogging it

:dust:


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> I'll send you some but you will have to share! No hogging it
> 
> :dust:

:haha::haha:i'm bloody paying you for this dust!!! :haha::haha: ooohhhh noob, you do make me chuckle lmao :haha: well just looking at the old weather in turkey, i'm gonna miss the end of my chart :growlmad: i'm going on friday 5th so i'll enter that temp, and it'll be to early to test, so wont be able to tell you the results, but you'll know when i get back.... i'll have to see what dpo i am on the friday... but FF is saying test on thursday 11th :shrug: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

The 11th!! Tell FF to suck a fat one!
We can't wait that long! No wait, YOU, you can't wait that long :haha:


----------



## ece77

Sarah - Yay for crosshairs! I thought you were on advanced mode. That is what FF does as default I guess. And I'm almost sure it's not only for the paid version. By the way, we have internet over here in Turkey :). I wouldn't want to miss the news :).

c.m.c - Glad your pathalogy report came back OK. Go get those spermies tiger :)

Left wonderin - 1 day at a time, that's all we can do! 

Susan - Hope this is your month. I'm not sure I can do symptom spotting when we start TTC, since I had almost no symptoms the first time round. Just some mild cramping all the way and a loss of apetite. I remember I was secretly praying for MS!

Nina - My prayers are with you. Hope you are feeling a little better.

Hope everyone else is OK.

AFM - I'm almost sure I'm 2DPO today, but FF thinks 4! It'll come round tomorrow I hope :)


----------



## sarahkr

:haha::haha:noob, you do make me giggle... i dont know why its making me wait??? that will be 17dpo :wacko: :haha:
:happydance: yey its my little weather forecaster :happydance: i dont think i'll be taking my thermometer, it wouldn't be right with the weather would it hun?? cos obviously i'm not gonna be used to that temperature and will probably get sun stroke the first day lmao :haha: mmmm didn't think of that, they may have internet in the hotel??? but then they may not :shrug: is there any internet cafe's or something chiccy? xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi everyone.

Yipee for crosshairs sarah! 

Susan im SS too and so far its not matching me bfp cycle. What im finding strange is no sore boobs. I always get sore boobs even when bfn. I dont think my body is working......maybe im dead??? Lol x


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Yipee for crosshairs sarah!
> 
> Susan im SS too and so far its not matching me bfp cycle. What im finding strange is no sore boobs. I always get sore boobs even when bfn. I dont think my body is working......maybe im dead??? Lol x

:happydance:yipeee, thanks hun, friggin noob was supposed to be monitoring my bloody chart, all i got off her was a dead persons chart with a red line :haha:
you know what they say hun, every pregnancy is different, your not dead :haha: maybe its working the opposite this time? see even that for you is not normal, so its a sign :thumbup::happydance: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## ece77

Sarah - I'm sure there will be wifi in your hotel. Even the stupidest, littlest ones have it. We Turkish people are somehow addicted to internet :). And even with the tiniest chance that there is not, you can send me an SMS and I'll let everyone know ;).

MrsBP - I'm with Sarah on this one. If sore boobs are a must for you, I guess the non-existance of it means something ;)


----------



## sarahkr

ece77 said:


> Sarah - I'm sure there will be wifi in your hotel. Even the stupidest, littlest ones have it. We Turkish people are somehow addicted to internet :). And even with the tiniest chance that there is not, you can send me an SMS and I'll let everyone know ;).
> 
> MrsBP - I'm with Sarah on this one. If sore boobs are a must for you, I guess the non-existance of it means something ;)

:hugs:ahhh, your so sweet :hugs: yeah, its a big hotel... it'll have wifi surely??? well its a resort, so it prob will... but if not, yeah i can text you, i wasn't gonna take a test with me, but i might now :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

MrsB - don't rely on symptoms to predict pregnancy seriously. I know I should practice what I preach :haha: but seriously every single time has been different for me. 

My symptoms pre testing:

1st twins - my boobs were on FIRE! That was it. 
2nd - Blighted ovum - all I had was ALOT of heartburn. 
3rd - DD - nothing that I can remember. 
4th - our angel - nipples hurt (only when feeding.)
This one- my god the cramping! Heartburn, flu symptoms, pimples and constantly feeling tired!


----------



## sarahkr

god noob, how can you bloody remember all that hehehehehe....
josh-sick 6/12 weeks.... nothing, no weight gain, didnt even show till about 8 months, i went to a size 10
m/c- every single bloody af,ov,weird cramp going... lots of pain, sore boobs, and very veiny!! i think all the pain wasn't a good sign from the start tbh :(

like i said, every pain is different, your not looking for the same hun, you're looking for something thats different to you :) xxxxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

noob hun, random question.... is it true that you carry heavier with a girl??? what are you secretly hoping for? i love josh, but i'd also be very happy if i had a little girl ;) xxxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

What do you mean by carry heavier? Lower?

Those old wife's tails are fun but don't rely on them 
I carried very high with the twins and very low with DD.

I'm a chunky girl so never showed with DD2. 

I don't know what I want besides a healthy baby. I'd secretly love another boy (call me nuts) but a little girl (who we can actually bring home) would be good for our daughter to have a same gender sibling.


----------



## sarahkr

:) no i meant when i had josh, from the back you would never know, then from the front was yeah just perfectly round, my brothers mrs had a boy, she carried the same as me, they say with a girl, you gain weight all round???? 

yeah, it doesn't really matter what sex it is ;) as long as its healthy, but i STILL want a girl lmao ;) xxxxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Bahahaha oh I gain weight ALL AROUND no matter the sex :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Bahahaha oh I gain weight ALL AROUND no matter the sex :haha:

:haha::haha:well that was the theory lmao :haha: yeah who cares anyway, as long as its healthy :happydance: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

Morning all...

First off since I read yesterday there has been a conversation about baby dust: if we are sharing then pass some my way please

One about holidays to turkey: very jealous I have just got back have a lovely time

And symptom spotting: I record every twinge on my phone and compare month on month to my pregnancy, I'm addicted! 

Oh and the antibiotics are working I woke up feeling normal and had already called in sick yesterday to work as was in so much pain so I'm going to have a relaxing day at home catching up on missed sleep


----------



## ladyluck84

I think it's mostly an old wives tale but a friend was convinced she was carrying so differently she was having a boy and woke up to a message on Facebook that her little boy arrived today


----------



## Left wonderin

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Well ladies Goodluck with the SS spotting , in respect to sore oops remember BSB watch ! Big sore BOOBIE watch .... Well they never came and I still got my BFP ! Sarah wahoooo for crosshairs :) 

And to all xxxxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

Left wonderin said:


> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Well ladies Goodluck with the SS spotting , in respect to sore oops remember BSB watch ! Big sore BOOBIE watch .... Well they never came and I still got my BFP ! Sarah wahoooo for crosshairs :)
> 
> And to all xxxxxxx

:happydance:thanks hun.... yey lots of baby dust :happydance: see noob, lw hasn't charged me for some of her baby dust :haha: thanks hun xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

Edited coz I'm a twat :haha:

:dohh:


----------



## c.m.c

Morning ladies...ooooo I'm catching up here....Sarah I'm going to have a nose at your chart now....you finally it your crosshairs yippee...


As for me....ff decided to change my O day but hasn't told me when it is.... Ovu friend changed it to day 11 .....

What s the Craic with my chart??? Does anyone have a clue? I had a big dip this morning!


----------



## c.m.c

So cath how did your birthday go?

No vodka jelly....but totally worth it...woo hoo


----------



## twinmummy06

Left wonderin ignore me I just realised you were one of the first to get their bfp yea? :haha: 

Oh god I'm going mental, people need to put they're preggo in the sigs or on the first post hahaha. 

I can't keep up :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> Morning ladies...ooooo I'm catching up here....Sarah I'm going to have a nose at your chart now....you finally it your crosshairs yippee...
> 
> 
> As for me....ff decided to change my O day but hasn't told me when it is.... Ovu friend changed it to day 11 .....
> 
> What s the Craic with my chart??? Does anyone have a clue? I had a big dip this morning!

:happydance:thanks hun, you've got alot of open dots hun??? the dip could mean your ov'ing today??? so it could change again? whats your smileys doin hun?? https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php use this after your first 4hrs sleep, then convert it, its what nina gave us hun! :thumbup: cos i know your up and down :winkwink: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

Your chart is craaaaazy cmc! I don't have the slightest clue lol.

The big dip and all those positive OPK's maybe O hasn't happened yet? I'm confuzzled!


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Your chart is craaaaazy cmc! I don't have the slightest clue lol.
> 
> The big dip and all those positive OPK's maybe O hasn't happened yet? I'm confuzzled!

:rofl:come on noob.... whats the verdict lmao :haha: at least it aint a dead persons chart with a red line :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

My verdict -

I resign from chart spotter because I don't think I've gotten one O date right :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> My verdict -
> 
> I resign from chart spotter because I don't think I've gotten one O date right :haha:

:laugh2::rofl::rofl::awww: lmao, you do make me chuckle :haha: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

sarahkr said:


> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies...ooooo I'm catching up here....Sarah I'm going to have a nose at your chart now....you finally it your crosshairs yippee...
> 
> 
> As for me....ff decided to change my O day but hasn't told me when it is.... Ovu friend changed it to day 11 .....
> 
> What s the Craic with my chart??? Does anyone have a clue? I had a big dip this morning!
> 
> :happydance:thanks hun, you've got alot of open dots hun??? the dip could mean your ov'ing today??? so it could change again? whats your smileys doin hun?? https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php use this after your first 4hrs sleep, then convert it, its what nina gave us hun! :thumbup: cos i know your up and down :winkwink: xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Il look now thanks sarah. My smilies stay peak for 2 days so I can't use it again till tomorrow but my boots test was positive yesterday but the lines a little fainter today so I thought negative maybe:shrug:


----------



## c.m.c

Twin it's nuts isn't it?

I think O is today ??


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies I cant keep up lol!! your too chatty!!!

Birthday was fab thank you ladies, met my cousin for lunch and told her i was pg and she made me do a digi in Whetherspoons loo's haha!! The vodka jelly is this weekend ;-/ BUT im not going to make any, im going to have a drink with my meal because we are going to say what we want to drink whilst everyone is around me but when we move onto the next pub ill drink diet coke and when we all go back to mine ill drink diet coke - its going to be VERY hard to hide the fact im not drunk!! 

How are we all?! 

Sarah have you ov yet? 

C.M.C Soooo glad your happy with the results hun now go and get DH!


Nina how you feeling lovely?

Everyone whos due to Ov go and rape your OHS!!

Everyone in the 2ww any symptoms?

Everyone else whos pg how you feeling?

xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Left wonderin said:


> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Well ladies Goodluck with the SS spotting , in respect to sore oops remember BSB watch ! Big sore BOOBIE watch .... Well they never came and I still got my BFP ! Sarah wahoooo for crosshairs :)
> 
> And to all xxxxxxx

Thanks


----------



## sarahkr

cmc hun, i think your going to ov today too :) with having a dip, use that link each mornin cos your up and down all night hun, and when you first wake, write it down then, then when you actually get up, convert it :)

cath hun, hey check out my chart YIPEEEEEE i got crosshairs.... ahh i'm glad your night went well hun, i think one drink is ok, just act stupid, well be over happy, cos i'm sure thats not gonna be hard to do ;) and do what you would normally do when your shit faced hahahahaha xxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

So stupidly i just did an ic hpt at 9dpo at 5pm and got a total bfn......of course i knew it would be but it was worth a try lol xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> So stupidly i just did an ic hpt at 9dpo at 5pm and got a total bfn......of course i knew it would be but it was worth a try lol xxx

:growlmad:tooo early hun, especially if your not using fmu hun xxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I know but i felt the urge lol x


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I know but i felt the urge lol x

:haha::haha:try tomoz mornin :shrug: 10dpo.... whats your chart looking like hun? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

it looks like this


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> it looks like this
> 
> View attachment 634929

:happydance:hey looking great hun :happydance: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

as u can see i havent had sex for ages lol x


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> as u can see i havent had sex for ages lol x

:haha::haha:neither will i lmao :haha: might do it in turkey once :rofl: bit naughty really, feel like i'm abusing him!!! oh well nevermind lol xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Thats what my chart looked like hun xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks Cath.

My chart pretty much looks like that every month. Just depends if temp does down or not. x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath how many dpo were u when u got your first bfp? x


----------



## cathgibbs

Hhhmmmm im not 100% tbh hun as I don't know really when I ov but I think it was cd11? Ant other normal person would have thrown the test away but I could see the very start if something oh and fmu ws neg the bfp was fron evening urine xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Oh yes i can see on your chart. 11dpo x


----------



## c.m.c

Cath did u only DTD twice?

You're one fertile girl


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep! Cd10&13 apparently I ov on cd17! ! Ohhhh no way not fertile lol been ttc ever since ectopic last June so this bfp was a mahoosive shock :-D :-D :-D :-D xxx


----------



## c.m.c

It's just fab news cath

It's weird though isn't it. I rem when I got BFP with the twin pregnancy....we only DTD on the Monday and Friday of one week and bam! Weird!


----------



## HappilyTTC

So, I was pregnant in January, but had a miscarriage... I guess that means October woulda been around my due date... We actually think we got pregnant on our honeymoon, so that was a super sad loss... We both were hoping something like that would happen.

I turn 35 in September and would love to see a BFP before my birthday. I am sooo ready.

I'm new here and would love to join you ladies in this journey if possible. :baby:


----------



## ladyluck84

I feel a bit mean we :sex: a lot before and around ovulation and near the end of my cycle..... Nothing

Hi happilyTTC I'm new here too. Lovely, chatty thread! Sorry to hear of your loss. I had a missed miscarrage so baby's heart beat would have stopped in January too I was due August


----------



## lune_miel

cathgibbs said:


> Yep! Cd10&13 apparently I ov on cd17! ! Ohhhh no way not fertile lol been ttc ever since ectopic last June so this bfp was a mahoosive shock :-D :-D :-D :-D xxx

Congrats, Cath, long-deserved! I was also amazed that you could get a BFP 4 DAYS BEFORE O!


----------



## twinmummy06

Great chart mrsB. Plenty of time for that bfp! And my poor OH hasn't gotten any hanky panky either - and I'm pretty sure he knows he won't for a while - I realise sex wont cause a loss but that doesn't stop me from being a paranoid mess lol.


----------



## twinmummy06

My 2yo daughter was a one day wonder conception haha - ovulated on my birthday :haha: happy birthday to me lol.


----------



## twinmummy06

Welcome happilyTTC, I'm sorry for your loss. Hope you get your bfp soon :hugs:


----------



## HappilyTTC

Let's do this, ladies.

If one body is capable, our bodies should be capable.

That's what I tell myself when I run (because I hate it) and that's what I need to tell myself now. :thumbup:


----------



## Helena_

hey all! I was due at the end of September/Beginning of October. (Given a due date of October 3rd, but I was adamant on being due September 30th). I had another miscarriage in May, so back at trying now. Have seen a fertility specialist and after this cycle we will be pursuing further testing.


----------



## sarahkr

morning my lovely's,
how are we all?
cath, loving the clearblue digital... hehehehehe THATS WHAT I WANNA SEE lmao, not just pregnant, like 1-2 weeks, so its my special toy, got 4 cb pluses, 5 cheapies....AND then the special conception one whohoooooo xxxx
mrs b hun, are you gonna test today? can see your mind ticking, do you want some stats on the brand hun?
cmc hun, how you getting on? did you write your temp down? and then fill it in when you got up hun? ;) 
noob, was just dreaming about you lmao... dont ask me what it was, but we were at a party, didnt look like you, but i kept calling you noob and you were pregnant!! LMAO ;)
welcome to the other to ladies, sorry for your losses, and lets hope this lucky thread will bring us all some joy :) xxxxxx
hope everyone else is ok xxxxxxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Was I skinny? That's all that matters, well and being pregnant of course :haha:

Welcome Helena! Sorry for your losses and best of luck for this cycle. If not at least you have plans ahead xx


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Was I skinny? That's all that matters, well and being pregnant of course :haha:
> 
> Welcome Helena! Sorry for your losses and best of luck for this cycle. If not at least you have plans ahead xx

:haha:well, you had this like bandanna on??? NOOOOO you had a big bump!!! :haha: i think you were introducing me to your sister, god knows :wacko: get out of my dreams you lmao, :haha: well thats a random vivid dream.... :haha: its probably cos you make me chuckle so much :haha: hey have you seen the old chart :smug::tease: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

Morning all. A question for those of I that use a cbfm it said I was ovulating on cd 10 which was extremely early for me but when I looked at the stick there were 2 dark clear lines. But those lines have stayed and its now cd 15? Usually I can see from the sticks why the machine peaked but why has it stayed positive for 5 days?


----------



## Helena_

I LOVE seeing all the bfps here :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

ladyluck84 said:


> Morning all. A question for those of I that use a cbfm it said I was ovulating on cd 10 which was extremely early for me but when I looked at the stick there were 2 dark clear lines. But those lines have stayed and its now cd 15? Usually I can see from the sticks why the machine peaked but why has it stayed positive for 5 days?

:thumbup:yeah, i've seen it to hun, dont worry, it doesn't mean anything, it just dries and stays dark.. its the same with the opk's hun, i dont really know your cycle, so how long have you been on it? and how regular are your cycles? what cd do u usually ov on hun? if your unsure still, have you tried a smiley or another opk hun? usually the monitor is right hun xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

Sarah, a bandana?!?! Wtf are you doing to me in your dreams :haha:

Your charts looking very much alive now lol.


----------



## sarahkr

Helena_ said:


> I LOVE seeing all the bfps here :hugs:

:hugs:yep, and hopefully more to come :happydance: where are you in your cycle hun? xxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Sarah, a bandana?!?! Wtf are you doing to me in your dreams :haha:
> 
> Your charts looking very much alive now lol.

:haha::haha:i'm not doing anything lmao, you looked like a friggin fish wife :rofl: ok, when i next dream about ya, what do you wanna be wearing lmao barbie :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Helena_

ladyluck- I've only ever used the monitor during my clomid cycles as I was too irregular before that, but I always got odd results with them. Telling me I ovulated early and all that. When do you usually get a peak?


----------



## sarahkr

actually ll hun, looking back on all my cycles since jan, i've only ever seen 3 peaks... and there always late at picking it up, my body and a smiley get it everytime before the monitor, one cycle i did, it was reading low... the lines were really dark, and a smiley got it, but the monitor just went to high the next day???? so i dont know if that helps? but it seems to be the day after??? thats with me tho lol, everyones different xxxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

sarahkr said:


> twinmummy06 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, a bandana?!?! Wtf are you doing to me in your dreams :haha:
> 
> Your charts looking very much alive now lol.
> 
> :haha::haha:i'm not doing anything lmao, you looked like a friggin fish wife :rofl: ok, when i next dream about ya, what do you wanna be wearing lmao barbie :haha: xxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Well if your taking requests I think I'd like to be a supermodel :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinmummy06 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, a bandana?!?! Wtf are you doing to me in your dreams :haha:
> 
> Your charts looking very much alive now lol.
> 
> :haha::haha:i'm not doing anything lmao, you looked like a friggin fish wife :rofl: ok, when i next dream about ya, what do you wanna be wearing lmao barbie :haha: xxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well if your taking requests I think I'd like to be a supermodel :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:hahahaha anyone in particular??? lmao, i'd like to be a supermodel to :haha: ffs... bet i dream about you again tonight!!! :wacko::haha: xxxx:hugs: driving lesson tomoz.... bring on some cramps :growlmad: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## ece77

Hi HappilyTTC and Helena. So sorry for your losses but this is one lucky thread! Almost sure we'll all have our BFP's by October :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Welcome helena and happilyttc. Sorry for your losses. I hope this is where u get your bfp. 

Afm - my temp is the highest today but i stupidly tested again with fmu and bfn. Nevermind. Serves me right for testing early. Id normally wait til af is late but when i see others getting bfp early i want one too!! Lol im not testing again xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Well if you get cramps tomorrow Sarah, lets hope they're implantation cramps


----------



## twinmummy06

Sorry for the BFN MrsB :(

Still lots of time, but your gonna torture us all and not test til AF? Boooooo :haha:


----------



## ece77

MrsB - It's still early so I don't think you're out of the game yet ;). Personally I could never test before AF I think. I'm terrified of having a chemical prgenancy. Better think it's AF rather than that!

Sarah - Every morning I wake up thinking what funny things Sarah might have written today and you never seize to amaze me :). By the way, your chart looks super alive now, so congrats!


----------



## ece77

As I predicted, FF moved my O day again and now I am 3DPO. Hope it stays that way and I have a longer luteal phase this month!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks ladies.

Ece77 good luck with LP.

Sarah your chart looks good hun.

I had a chemical in April 2012 so thats why i never test early but this time i was hoping id be lucky. 
X


----------



## sarahkr

ece77 said:


> As I predicted, FF moved my O day again and now I am 3DPO. Hope it stays that way and I have a longer luteal phase this month!

:happydance:yey, were all around the same time :happydance:
mrs b, dont get disheartened yet, whens af due??? 
yeah ece hun, i'm with you, i dont like testing early, i couldn't have my hopes dashed either :cry: i'd rather get af, than see something thats not there :thumbup: yey, i'm alive!!! i do actually breathe.... hehehehe, i was worried for a sec, that i was a flatliner :haha::haha: 
twin hun, its too early for implantation cramps aint it?? i know i'll be cramping, he knows i'm a weirdo, so there will be nothing new there :haha: it will be a bloody miracle if i'm not, actually, just thinking about it has started some light twinges :growlmad: hey, if it doesnt happen tomoz, i've got a lesson the day before i go to turkey, YIPEEEE :happydance: ahhhh ece hun, wish i was going back to olu deniz, thats near you aint it hun? could have popped and met you :haha: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## ece77

sarahkr said:


> ahhhh ece hun, wish i was going back to olu deniz, thats near you aint it hun? could have popped and met you :haha: xxxxxx:hugs:

Oh no Sarah, Oludeniz is also far far away from me! I'm almost on the northest part of Turkey. Oludeniz is on the western coast but much south (~700-800 km); and Alanya is almost on the southest part (~1000 km). I wish I lived down there. I hate the cold winters here in Istanbul.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks sarah af due on Sunday xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Thanks sarah af due on Sunday xxx

:thumbup:so were still only wednesday now :thumbup: all depends on when implantation took place hun, then the secretion of hcg.... so chillax hun :winkwink: 
:haha:hehehehe ece hun, well i wouldn't get very far if i did go to oludeniz then either lmao, i'd still be a million miles away, i'd be saying to andy, were just going on a short bus ride.... to istanbul :rofl: 3 days later.... might get to see you lmfao xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I will test monday if no af. But im sure she will be here before then. X


----------



## twinmummy06

Sarah, yea it is unlikely to implant that early, lets hope your cramp free for your lesson lol.


----------



## twinmummy06

No mrsB - she's not welcome!


----------



## sarahkr

thanks noob, but i WILL have some mad twitching of some sort going on?? OR tingly boobies hehehe.....
mrs b.... STOP being negative, it aint over till the witch comes hun, but fx'd the witch stays away from this thread ;) xxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I cant help being negative. Im feeling a bit down. My best friends baby is due any day now and i just feel jealous. I know i sounds nasty but i cant help feeling sad and sorry for myself. This ttc business has been in my life for so long. I cant see myself ever being a mum at this rate x


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsB My af was due Monday just gone and I didnt get a standard pos until the Sunday, if i werent such a psycho woman with staring at ICs I wouldnt have even known it was a BFP until the Sunday Monday hun, you WILL get your BFP!!!! xxxx


----------



## c.m.c

Hi ladies....welcome I all the new lovely ladies....I love this thread and I truly believe it's lucky too.

Ovu friend moved my O day again! And ff says my O is a diff day to ovu friend yet it's the same data?????

MrsB I'm sorry you're feeling crap....it's so understandable. By the way...have u maybe tested too early?


----------



## c.m.c

I couldn't have DTD yesterday.....the pain I was in was terrible....is that O pain?

When would an implantation dip happen.....8 dpo?


----------



## twinmummy06

Big :hugs: mrsB. I can't completely understand how you are feeling right now and it's totally normal. Not very nice, but normal! 

Don't give up hope hun. A lady on a FB group I'm part of finally got her second child after over 10 years TTC and one early loss. You will too! 

Ps you are totally already a mum, to an angel xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u twin for your kind words. 
I do think ive tested too early and anything could happen but i just know af is the most likely outcome. Wish i didnt want children so much lol life would be a lot easier xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Implantation can happen anywhere from 6-12dpo hun - xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Also today im going to be making up a memory box to take with me to hospital appointment tomorrow. We were given a box from another couple who had lost a baby and im making one to leave for someone else. I think its bringing it all back xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsB Massive :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u. Sorry girls, i dont want to bring u down  xxxx


----------



## c.m.c

MrsB you won't bing us down but it's good for you to share.

I think Tomorrow will be hard. It's lovely the memory box plan but sad too.

Hugs to u and your OH mrsB


----------



## cathgibbs

Thats what we are here for hun, vent away lovely xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Awww thank u. X


----------



## twinmummy06

The memory box is a lovely pass the love on gesture. Some other family will appreciate it, just as you do yours :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

ahhh, mrs b, hey chin up, ITS NOT OVER.... see, thats why i dont test early, it puts a right downer on things, caths right hun, stats really go in your favour as close to af as possible, some women get lucky, christ i've heard of some women missing 2 periods before it came up positive! now that would be a shitter (that'll probably happen to me lol!) so, its really does depend on when implantation occurred, so say for arguments sake.. it was 12dpo, then it takes a further 4 days to start secreting hcg, then it needs to build up, that would all ready be 16dpo then say it doubles every 2 days.. that would give you positive at 18dpo.. technically... so, yeah 10dpo, really is too early, andd like i said, it all depends on implantation hun :) xxxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Thats what we are here for hun, vent away lovely xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:haha:loving the pic hun :baby: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> I couldn't have DTD yesterday.....the pain I was in was terrible....is that O pain?
> 
> When would an implantation dip happen.....8 dpo?

:growlmad:yep, thats the pain i feel everytime i have a driving lesson hun :haha: i think that your ov will move again to yesterday hun, cd15:thumbup: whats FF saying hun?? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Ff saying cd11 and ovu friend say cd12

Sarah I think it was cd 15 too....I've never suffered pain like it....well apart from ectopic pain


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> Ff saying cd11 and ovu friend say cd12
> 
> Sarah I think it was cd 15 too....I've never suffered pain like it....well apart from ectopic pain

:wacko:mmm, but there are a lot of dots on your chart hun, i know when i'm ov'ng cos i suffer REALLY bad too hun, the first time i ever got my peak, and i ov'd whilst ttc i actually rang the docs :blush: i really thought something was wrong, see i'd been on codeine for years, suffered from withdrawal headaches, so i'd never noticed it, but when i came off them... jesus!!! didn't need no opk, fm to tell me i was ovulating :haha: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im going crazy lol i just bought 4 more cheapie tests. What am i playing at x


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Im going crazy lol i just bought 4 more cheapie tests. What am i playing at x

:haha:STEP AWAY FROM THE TESTS!!! :haha: what did you use this am? xxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Just a cheapie test strip this am. X


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Just a cheapie test strip this am. X

:growlmad:i hate them, i've never seen a line on them :wacko: have you got a digital too hun? xxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I havent. Ive got a boots line test if af is late. I would defo buy a digital if i ever got a line xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Mrs B I never got a positive with those cheap ones....they're a waste of money in my eyes.

O goodness Sarah if I O'ed yesterday I hope I DTD enough??


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I only paid £1 for them so i dont mind. They will do if i get the urge to test lol. I didnt use any when pregnant so have never seen a line on them either lol x


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> Mrs B I never got a positive with those cheap ones....they're a waste of money in my eyes.
> 
> O goodness Sarah if I O'ed yesterday I hope I DTD enough??

:thumbup:yeah sneak one in tonight hun, and you'll be good to go :winkwink: 
mrs b a quid aint bad, but i to have never seen a line on them :( i might take a test to turkey, or i might wait till i get back :shrug: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Just wait til u get back hun. Try to forget about all things ttc on ya hol. Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Just wait til u get back hun. Try to forget about all things ttc on ya hol. Xxx

:haha:i know but i'll be in a bikini lol :blush: i cant use pads "just in case", and i dont know if tampons will be good for me :wacko: i'm taking tampons etc.. over with me, its just af will be due the tuesday :wacko: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I never use tampons, i always use pads. I had af on my last holiday and wore my bikini top with some tiny hot pants rather than just bikini bottoms x


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I never use tampons, i always use pads. I had af on my last holiday and wore my bikini top with some tiny hot pants rather than just bikini bottoms x

:thumbup:yeah i'll take both hun thanks xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

Hello Lovelies, 
I've been trying to catch up but failing miserably. 
MrsBroodyPant, did I miss something important? Are you testing already?!
I think I need to be more "around" to know what's going on! I thought it would be a good idea to take a break, but I miss you guys <3


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Nina , we have missed you too , theses girls are so chatty it's hard to keep up ! Even after a few hours lol but I have to go to work !!! Hope your doing ok xxxxxx 

Ms broody the memory box is such a lovely idea :) did I read right you are bringing one for another family ? How does it work ? What domyouput in it ? 

AFM : work is mental busy which is good , we are minding 4 dogs as well as our own 4 so its like a zoo here at the moment !!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> Hello Lovelies,
> I've been trying to catch up but failing miserably.
> MrsBroodyPant, did I miss something important? Are you testing already?!
> I think I need to be more "around" to know what's going on! I thought it would be a good idea to take a break, but I miss you guys <3

:hugs:hi nina hun, hope your ok chic, glad to have you back :happydance: yeah mrs b is being naughty and testing :haha: what have you been up to hun? hope your well :winkwink: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nina83

> hi nina hun, hope your ok chic, glad to have you back yeah mrs b is being naughty and testing what have you been up to hun? hope your well xxxxxx

I totally spilled the bean to everyone at work. I thought what the hell. 
I have a close friend at work, which I opened up to her and we both sobbed together. It felt so good to talk to someone who doesn't try to say anything "smart", just listen. She doesn't have any children, and started to tell me that they've just started TTC, and she's already stressed out. It feels so good to talk with someone about this face to face.
No offence, I love you ladies and wish we could meet over coffee.
Sarah, your chart looks good! 
mrs b, I'm watching you!!!


----------



## sarahkr

yeah course it is hun, its so much more relieving to talk to someone face to face, and like you said, if you'd have told me... i'd have burst out crying with you too hun! i'm glad your feeling a little better, i know theres nothing anyone can say to you hun, but as long as your staying strong.. thats all that matters ;)
hehehe i'm not dead anymore, really started to worry i was gonna be a flatliner lmao xxxxx


----------



## Nina83

LOL, I love how you call it dead!


----------



## c.m.c

Nina you're so right to talk....I told people I worked with too ( I had surgery in the same hospital I work in and the all knew I was in) ...it's def easier to go through it when you can talk...do u have another scan at the end of this week? How are you physically nina?

Nina do you think from my chart I O on day 12? Ff says day 11 and ovu says day 12..... You're o good at this temping!


----------



## c.m.c

Mrs b I soooooo wanna get u an FRER nd make u test again....I'm a crazy tester too


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> LOL, I love how you call it dead!

:haha:i swear when i woke and started temping, every morning i just looked at and went mmmm dead again, i looked at every ones charts... they were all everywhere, so i even thought of using josh's video camera to see if i do actually breathe or move in the night :haha: but then i came alive :happydance: and then died again the next day :wacko: hehehehe.... i was a dead persons chart with a big red line lol xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

c.m.c, I think you ovulated on CD 15. I think it would make more sense if you did after you got the +, and not while you were getting the +. Did you get a definite + for three days?
But look out for the following temps. What CD did you usually ovulate on?

Physically I'm doing fine, I think the bleeding has started spotting. Dark red and brown and definitely just every now and then. A few small clots here and there though. I hope it's over. US this Friday to make sure everything is gone, betas next week. I am praying that AF comes on time this cycle and doesn't take her sweet sweet time. Even O this month could be sweet. Just want my body back to normal!


----------



## Nina83

Oh, and I bought a bunch of cheapy HPT plus 2 CB digital HPT to make next time I test super fun. I can't wait to use them :)


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> Oh, and I bought a bunch of cheapy HPT plus 2 CB digital HPT to make next time I test super fun. I can't wait to use them :)

:hugs:ahhh so glad your back hun.... :happydance: yeah, let it all go back to normal, all our fingers are crossed for you :happydance: xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

> ahhh so glad your back hun.... yeah, let it all go back to normal, all our fingers are crossed for you xxxxxxx

Crossing my fingers for all you lovelies as well! <3<3<3


----------



## Left wonderin

Nina83 said:


> Oh, and I bought a bunch of cheapy HPT plus 2 CB digital HPT to make next time I test super fun. I can't wait to use them :)

Nina glad your feeling ok and hoping that your AF comes right on time for you :flower: I really admire your strength xxxxxx 

Sarah am I looking at the wrong chart ? You don't look " flatlined " to me lol. There is some movement :)


----------



## c.m.c

Thanks nina...yeah I was using the new clearblue digital O tests that give 4 peak days. They were high fertility on fri then peak sat sun and mon ...I was so sore cd15 so that explains I. I hope I've timed it ok.

Gosh nina I hope u get everything back on track soon and that the dr is happy on Friday. Can't believe your at work this week but t prob helps the days pass during this time 


Sarah you're so funny....dead but funny lol


I've never checked when I O before...it's o new to me lol


----------



## Nina83

It helps that there was a project due this week. Staying at home, I would have just cried all day.I didn't tell my boss (I feel pathetic telling her a second time), but she knows something is up. She asked if I was OK, and I can feel comfortable talking. I think next week I'll take a few days off. I think it will probably only really sink in this weekend.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi Nina
We have missed u. Im so very sorry for all u have been through. Talking to friends does help. Xx

Yes ive been naughty and been testing which is not like me at all. Im normally good and wait til af is late. 

When i was in hospital and gave birth to my angel baby i was given a memory box from another couple who had lost a baby in 2011. Inside it has a little story about them and their email - we havent got round to emailing yet but we will. It also has a candle, seeds to grow, an angel, a poem and a little birth certificate card for me to fill in. I have now made a smiliar box to take to hospital tomorrow which can be given to another couple who lose a baby. 

I think its a lovely idea as u want to keep all your memories together but would never find the time to do it. I have my scan pics and baby pics in mine. Also a little tiny teddy that the midwife put next to my baby when i saw her and a keyring of her tiny footprints. 
Xxx


----------



## c.m.c

MrsB that is so beautiful. It really is.


----------



## c.m.c

It's just going through that...knowing someone else who gave u the box knows exactly how u feel...would make me feel not so alone.....


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes its lovely. Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im feeling better now. Not so down in the dumps lol. 

The thing is, i have been ttc for over 2 years now so never expected a bfp. But since i took clomid and had lots of sex and got my bfp in Feb, i now think thats all i need to do and i should be pregnant this cycle ......laughable as i know it doesnt work like that xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh broody that is so wonderful what a beautiful idea xxx


----------



## lune_miel

Nina- glad you're back and I hope your cycle returns to normal fast so you can try again.:hugs:

Naughty Mrs B, do not cave in to testing too early - it is a waste and a letdown :trouble:[-X


----------



## ladyluck84

Wow ladies you talk so much...I have to work..... its taken me half an hour to catch up!
Sarahkr and Helena: I usually ovulate about cd 16 it's just odd that I had positive ovulation on cd 10,11,12,13,14, and 15?? What?

Mrsbroodypant: I think it's natural for us to feel a bit jealous I know I certainly do. The box idea is so lovely!

Nina: welcome back, I'm glad your feeling ok and are ready to carry on the journey


----------



## twinmummy06

MrsB - IC are fun but damn they suck! By the time I get a visible line on an IC my FRER are blazing. This is the first FMU when I can finally see a half-assed line on my IC's ;)

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zps0d52b42f.jpg


----------



## twinmummy06

I'm glad you confided in a friend nina - it's good to have someone to just cry with :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

twinmummy06 said:


> MrsB - IC are fun but damn they suck! By the time I get a visible line on an IC my FRER are blazing. This is the first FMU I can see a half-assed line on my IC's ;)
> 
> https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zps0d52b42f.jpg

Twin what a lovely line :flower:


----------



## ladyluck84

Wow what difference! What a lovely sight I pray for that


----------



## twinmummy06

Thank you left wonderin! I may have been obsessively testing watching it grow darker :haha: I'm now out of FRER and not buying any more lol. 

I do have about 5 IC's left though :haha:


----------



## twinmummy06

It's crazy ladyluck - same cup of pee!
I've had the same thing happen the last 3 pregnancies. Yet I continue to buy the IC's :haha:
They're still a fun, cheaper way to satisfy the addiction lol.


----------



## ladyluck84

Hahaha same cup of pee! Made me laugh:haha:


----------



## Left wonderin

I used my last ic this morning :blush: and I got my BFP 3 weeks ago :haha: no more testing now ....... Well maybe just a little digital till I get my 3+ lol...... Meant to buy one last weekend but didn't get around to it . This weekend and that's it :winkwink:


----------



## twinmummy06

Hahahaha we are all as bad as each other! Love it!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks for the pic twin. It defo shows me how rubbish the ic are! 
Im going to be good and not test again......i think...

Xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

My last day of work is over with. Went for pizza and drinks with the girls (and hubby) - they got me $113 of amazon vouchers for my leaving gift :) 

My Dad is in hospital and had major surgery last night - going to see him today. He has me so worried, I just hope that this is the last surgery for a while and that he can relax now and start getting well.

Off to see FS and get my blood results and ovarian reserve levels. I hope he doesn't push us back from starting IVF cos of my weight. I am really going to spend the next 3-4 weeks trying to get some more off.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Oh and seeing that FRER makes me glad my OCD had me stocking up - I have about 17 of those bad boys :lol:


----------



## lune_miel

Good pics Twin- I think we rationalize that we are saving money by testing early using an IC, when really it's a crock.


----------



## Helena_

got my smiley today! https://i570.photobucket.com/albums/ss150/hparnicky/smiley.jpg


----------



## xxDreamxx

Helena_ said:


> got my smiley today! https://i570.photobucket.com/albums/ss150/hparnicky/smiley.jpg

Don't you just love a smiley :)


----------



## Helena_

absolutely! It means my cycles are normalizing. Two back to back "normal" cycles after my second miscarriage! I usually ovulate around cd 28-30, so this is very good news


----------



## twinmummy06

Woot woot! Smiley!!


----------



## twinmummy06

Susan glad to hear you've finished up work! Less stress for you. 
Good luck for your FS appt xx


----------



## Helena_

this thread is hard to keep up with!

nina- so sorry for your loss. 

lady- that's really odd. Maybe a fluke? or maybe an extremely early ovulation! Did you baby dance to make sure? 

mrsboody- what dpo are you now? I bet it's just too early to test. The memory box is such a great idea 

cmc- your chart looks great. When does ff say o day is? Implantation dips can happen anytime after 6-7dpo I believe. Some don't get one until 12dpo or later. Some never get one at all! It isn't a sure thing, either. You can get one without actually being pregnant.


----------



## sarahkr

mornin my lovely's,
noob, you still peeing on sticks!!! lmao
susan hun... we love smileys yey....
well, will someone look at my chart please? i had a massive spaz attack in the night buy the looks of it???? i went to bed at about 11pm, woke up an hour later... i was freezing, then woke up at 5.30am i was bloody sweating my tits off??? 
i know what it is, its cos i've got a driving lesson... i've got bloody pains.... i friggin well knew it, i cant go a lesson without twitching!!! 
noob, cant remember what i dreampt about last night sorry hun, but whatever it was, it sure made me spaz lol xxxxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Hey Sarah, I stopped temping - isn't that good enough for you? :haha: and I am very disappointed I wasn't in your dreams last night :cry:

Stop panicking about your temps - that's a beautiful rise!

And you and your twitching lol. I swear you convince your body to do it by constantly thinking about it hahaha. Your instructor must think your a right nutter :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Hey Sarah, I stopped temping - isn't that good enough for you? :haha: and I am very disappointed I wasn't in your dreams last night :cry:
> 
> Stop panicking about your temps - that's a beautiful rise!
> 
> And you and your twitching lol. I swear you convince your body to do it by constantly thinking about it hahaha. Your instructor must think your a right nutter :haha:

:haha::haha:yes, thats good enough, at least you have stepped away from the thermometer..... but now, STEP AWAY FROM THE GOD DAMN STICKS pmsl :haha:
:wacko:a beautiful rise??? its a shot through the roof!!! hey maybe i was dreaming about you as a supermodel :haha: maybe thats what caused me to spaz :rofl: 
:haha: of yeah, he deffo thinks i'm a nutter, cos i keep twitching in the chair, i go.. no not comfortable... chair up, no, still not, chair down, errrr seatbelts too tight, errr no too high, i do this for about 20 mins.... i dont know what i do, but he deffo has some effect on my body :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

:haha: got a visual of you constantly fidgeting in your seat for the whole lesson lol. 

Rise is good!!


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> :haha: got a visual of you constantly fidgeting in your seat for the whole lesson lol.
> 
> Rise is good!!

:haha::haha:i do..... he even sighs lmao, it must be about 20 mins while i'm adjusting everything, then i loose my rag and think sod it, he's got control of the car too, if i go into a mad spaz... i might close my eyes :rofl: 
:wacko: what do you think that spaz attack was in the night??? hey, when i woke freezing, i moved nearer to andy, lmao thought i'd steal his body heat :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

Ha I hated driving lessons and just was very sweaty! Today focus....pick a seat position and stick to it :flower::thumbup: hehe


----------



## twinmummy06

Hahahaha he sighs at you!!! I bet he just loves seeing your name on his schedule for the day :haha:

I dunno what could effect the rise, if you had enough sleep and temped at the same time it should be correct? Maybe it's just another rise. Mine had rises after being fairly stable. Where's our chart expert lol.


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Hahahaha he sighs at you!!! I bet he just loves seeing your name on his schedule for the day :haha:
> 
> I dunno what could effect the rise, if you had enough sleep and temped at the same time it should be correct? Maybe it's just another rise. Mine had rises after being fairly stable. Where's our chart expert lol.

:haha:you are my bloody chart expert!!! noob :haha: 
hey cos i was talking about a bikini, you with a pregnant belly, and a bandanna on, maybe i had a nightmare :rofl: is it possible for the thermometer tp pick up nightmares? lmfao :haha:
:thumbup: yeah LL hun, i'll just get in, adjust once, and take off pmsl.... if i get to spazzy, i will just close my eyes lmao xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

Trust me, if I was in a bikini that would definitely class as a nightmare :haha:


----------



## ladyluck84

For the record I am clearly stating 'eye closing' is not recommended!


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Trust me, if I was in a bikini that would definitely class as a nightmare :haha:

:rofl: thats it then.... i had a nightmare, i was talking about turkey, and wearing a bikini and not knowing if i should take a test with me, cos i dont wanna wear a tampon "just in case" and i'll be in a bikini, so i doubt the wings would look very attractive lmfao :haha:
but mrs b said, leave testing till i get back :shrug: i go friday 5th, and af is due tuesday :shrug: xxxxx:hugs:
no seriously, can it pick up nightmares??? lol xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

ladyluck84 said:


> For the record I am clearly stating 'eye closing' is not recommended!

:haha::haha:he keeps sighing at me tho lmao, cos i twitch too much?? i'm sure he even looked at his watch once too :haha::wacko: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

OMG...... i'm changing my mood/cramping to saturday now, its just been dropped on me that the friggin mother-in-law is coming AGAIN to stay......... SHOOT ME NOW!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## ece77

Good morning ladies,

Nina - So glad you're back. You seem very strong, I adore you. Hope your cycle gets on track asap. 

Sarah - Good luck with the driving lesson. I know I have to take them at some point but I just hate driving. Traffic in Istanbul is just a huge mess! 
Your spike this morning seems quite interesting. Is it possible you caught the flu? If not, maybe this is the second temp rise due to pregnancy?! I know it's very early but let's hope so until proven otherwise ;)

Twin - You should be a good girl and stop POASing!

Susan - Yay for your last day at work! Now you can totally devote yourself to TTC :). Hope your dad will have a speedy recovery.

Helena - Yay for the smiley! Now go get working :)


----------



## sarahkr

mmmm its very strange.... no, i'm not ill, although my head is hot, maybe i'm getting run down :( if i were to take it now, after he just told me that, it would probably double.... my blood is boiling hehehhehe.......
so i'll be dead on saturday then by sunday it'll be through the roof until she goes back home lmao GOD I'M SOOOOOOO NASTY....;)
hahaha i wouldn't bother driving hun, i hate it, i dont even know why i'm bothering, i'm not interested in it at all, and even if i did pass my test, i'd never drive, theres to many nutters on the road, and i'd be one of them lol :) xxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im 11dpo now.....bfn....opps! 

Yipee for the smiley!
And Susan leaving work! 

Good luck on ya driving lesson twitcher xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Im 11dpo now.....bfn....opps!
> 
> Yipee for the smiley!
> And Susan leaving work!
> 
> Good luck on ya driving lesson twitcher xxx

:haha:twitcher lmao :haha:
:growlmad:stop testing naughty.... whats your chart looking like hun?? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

My temp is still high. No sore boobs though and think i can feel a mild af cramp ever so slightly. 
X


----------



## c.m.c

O my goodness this thread is on hot rails...

Helena...so happy for your smilie...I got excited seeing it lol. Ff say I O on day 11 and ovu says day 12 but I was soooooo sore day 15. It's weird.

Dream...sending thought your way for your dad. Hope he makes a speedy recovery.

Dream....yeah for no more work woo hoo


----------



## c.m.c

MrsB AF cramps are good....I got lots of AF cramps both times I was pregnant


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> MrsB AF cramps are good....I got lots of AF cramps both times I was pregnant

:thumbup:yeah mrs b, i had every bloody weird cramp last time :thumbup: but not that i can remember with josh :shrug: but saying that i was probably pissed all the time, cos i didn't know and i was only just 20, so i was out clubbing etc.... xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Helena_

Broody- I cramped so much both times that I swore up and down af was coming. I wasn't even going to test the first time but af was way late. It seems that cramping is a good sign! 

Cmc I would definitely say o was cd 12. You didn't get a positive until cd 11, so it can't be cd 10. Plus cd 10 is crazy early

Sara- I only just got my license last month. I refuse to drive by myself here. The roads in California are so different to nj and I'm a pansy :p

My left ovary hurt so much today. We were getting down to business :haha: and I gasped because it felt like it was swollen. I took more opks And theyre all crazy dark. Hopefully that means a nice little (ahem, big) eggy. Here's hoping for a temp dip tomorrow!


----------



## Left wonderin

Mrs B you do not need sore boobs for BFP ... I learned that lesson this time round lol..
Sarah rises are good we like rises , I had a big spike on 7 DPO ! Fxd for you your chart is looking good girl xxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

Left wonderin said:


> Mrs B you do not need sore boobs for BFP ... I learned that lesson this time round lol..
> Sarah rises are good we like rises , I had a big spike on 7 DPO ! Fxd for you your chart is looking good girl xxxxx

:haha::haha:its like a little fairy came in the night and jabbed some life into me :haha: xxxxxx:hugs:
:haha:but saying that, i'll probably die again tomoz lol :haha:


----------



## twinmummy06

MrsB - I've also been cramping since about 7/8dpo! Not bad but definitely there and annoying!


----------



## twinmummy06

'Twitcher'

BAHAHAHAHA love it!


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> 'Twitcher'
> 
> BAHAHAHAHA love it!

:haha::haha:i'm not actually twitching mmmm now thats strange, but hey its only 10am, 3 hrs to get my twitch on :happydance: i'm friggin tired, i'm soooo tempted to phone up and cancel.... noob, give me a good excuse, or i'll have to pay?? xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Thanks Helena....cd12 would be perfect.

Sarah I'm loving your chart...nice high temps post O

Helena....get DTD girl....they're good lines


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks ladies.
I had af cramps with my bfp too but i also get them with bfn cycles! The only thing i had different on my bfp cycle was lots of ovary twinges in my tww but i havent had any this tww.

Good excuse Sarah - im in love with u! I need a lesson off to get over u lol
X


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> Thanks Helena....cd12 would be perfect.
> 
> Sarah I'm loving your chart...nice high temps post O
> 
> Helena....get DTD girl....they're good lines

:haha:you mean that freak one this am??? i wouldn't hold your breath hun, i'll die again by tomoz..... mmmm just canceled the driving lesson... used josh as an excuse, he's got suspected glandular fever????? :shrug: :nope: xxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Thanks ladies.
> I had af cramps with my bfp too but i also get them with bfn cycles! The only thing i had different on my bfp cycle was lots of ovary twinges in my tww but i havent had any this tww.
> 
> Good excuse Sarah - im in love with u! I need a lesson off to get over u lol
> X

:haha::haha: yeah he'd buy that, i'm a weirdo twitcher!!! well i've just text him, god i feel like a naughty girl... ooohhh if the phone or door goes...hide :haha: :wacko: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lol as if u cancelled......i suppose u have enough to deal with with your MIL on the war path.
Im sure u will twitch next driving lesson too x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lol as if u cancelled......i suppose u have enough to deal with with your MIL on the war path.
Im sure u will twitch next driving lesson too xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Lol as if u cancelled......i suppose u have enough to deal with with your MIL on the war path.
> Im sure u will twitch next driving lesson too x

:haha:i soooo did, and went back to bed!! just woke up, and i'm still not dead???? 36.90.... thats my progesterone kicking in, innit? see the doc wants to see my dead persons temp chart, before he refers us... mmmm cant really show him now its gone crazy, well i suppose i'm having my 21 day bloods tuesday, and then andy's havin his SA when we get back... :shrug: shall i just say i forgot it, no cos then he'll make me do it again the next month, shit, oh, i can bring all the temps down cant i??? hehehehheehe xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes i suppose u can change your chart if u need to con the doc. 
Im off to my hospital appointment now then straight to work xx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Yes i suppose u can change your chart if u need to con the doc.
> Im off to my hospital appointment now then straight to work xx

:hugs::thumbup:yep, i'll bring them all down, cos the nutty proffessor told me to say there was no rise, i lied... :wacko: but i dont want him to think i'm not ovulating, i'll just lower them all just a tad above cover line :haha: have a good day at work hun xxxx:hugs:
and good luck with the hospital xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Helena_

My temp rose instead of dipped,so I input two fake high temps for Friday and Saturday and it gave me crosshairs for the day of the pos opk. Luckily, we've been dtd like high schoolers :p I'd still feel better with today or tomorrow being o day but I'll take what I can get. I need to call my doctor to get the saline sono. Boo. Has anyone had one? Less painful than an hsg?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Helena looks like u will be getting crosshairs in a few days then. Id still dtd again just incase.
Ive had hsg but not the other. Good luck hun.

My hospital appointment went well. Just a chat. Confirmed my baby was female and had triploidy. Was told next time im pregnant i should get extra care and more scans for reassurance xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Also got told that even though i have a blocked tube my working tube can pick up the egg from the other ovary! Ive heard about this and read it but never been told by a pro before  that gives me hope xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Also got told that even though i have a blocked tube my working tube can pick up the egg from the other ovary! Ive heard about this and read it but never been told by a pro before  that gives me hope xxx

:hugs:ahh thats great news hun :happydance: glad it went well, yeah when i get pregnant i'm gonna be under the care of the epau, i dont think he can handle my erratic behavior lol... 
helena_ hun, is your chart todays actual, or have you entered info to get crosshairs hun? sorry must have misread it xxx:hugs:


----------



## Helena_

I deleted the fake temps, so accurate now. No cross hairs yet!

That's amazing news about the egg/tube! I didn't know that. Amazing what our bodies can do


----------



## sarahkr

Helena_ said:


> I deleted the fake temps, so accurate now. No cross hairs yet!
> 
> That's amazing news about the egg/tube! I didn't know that. Amazing what our bodies can do

:wacko:you've got cross hairs hun??? JESUS you've been busy in the bedroom lmao :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Helena_

No, the cross hairs were due to the fake high temps I put in for the next two days. Haha funny story. When dh and I went to the fertility specialist he asked how often we have sex. I said every day. He looks at dh and goes, niiiiiiice. Complete with head nod lmao


----------



## Helena_

Oops! Forgot to delete them. All fixed now. Hopefully I get a nice rise tomorrow. I'd like a dip, too! Going to start progesterone at 3dpoo


----------



## sarahkr

Helena_ said:


> No, the cross hairs were due to the fake high temps I put in for the next two days. Haha funny story. When dh and I went to the fertility specialist he asked how often we have sex. I said every day. He looks at dh and goes, niiiiiiice. Complete with head nod lmao

:haha::haha:followed by a huge air punch pmsl :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Also got told that even though i have a blocked tube my working tube can pick up the egg from the other ovary! Ive heard about this and read it but never been told by a pro before  that gives me hope xxx

I've heard of this. Isn't our body amazing! Every extra chance counts!


----------



## twinmummy06

I just got woken up at 2am to an upset tummy, borderline the runs with sickening cramps. My god it's horrible and I'm not quite sure if I want to leave the bathroom yet, or ever :haha:

Yes I just shared that with you all bahahaha.


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> I just got woken up at 2am to an upset tummy, borderline the runs with sickening cramps. My god it's horrible and I'm not quite sure if I want to leave the bathroom yet, or ever :haha:
> 
> Yes I just shared that with you all bahahaha.

:haha::haha:lmfao..... your so funny!!! tell me your not on the loo now??? :rofl: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Poor u twin x


----------



## Nina83

I am exhausted. These past 2 days I can barely make it past 21:00. I took a HPT yesterday, and this morning. This mornings was darker than yesterday. I've been reading too much google, and now I'm afraid of a partial molar or something like that. 
Not sure if I should see the doctor tomorrow without an appointment or just wait for Tuesday. 
Bha.


----------



## Nina83

> No, the cross hairs were due to the fake high temps I put in for the next two days. Haha funny story. When dh and I went to the fertility specialist he asked how often we have sex. I said every day. He looks at dh and goes, niiiiiiice. Complete with head nod lmao

LOL, I love that!


----------



## Helena_

DH was so close to giving me a high five. I saw it in his eyes and then he told me later how tempted he was hahaha

nina- I wouldn't worry too much yet. My hpts were extremely light when I started my second miscarriage. I got a blood test and hcg was 12. I stopped testing when I started bleeding. Then took another test on a whim and it was blazing dark, got another blood test and hcg was 30. I had another bleed (very light) and then it started dropping again. It took about 2 weeks before it cleared out, but my uterus was clear on the scan. It's likely just taking a bit to clear

twin- you made me spit my coffee out hahaha. Bnbing on the toliet, I hope. I love it! :haha:

hubby woke me up stupid early because for some reason he thought it would be fun? I guess he wanted to make sure I temped, but I wanted to punch him! So I ended up napping later on and was woken up by my brother in law adding me on facebook. Now I want to punch his entire family. I'm such a grump haha. I can't wait for saturday morning so I can see if my temp rises. We'll also be going to our nieces ballet recital. I can't wait to see all the pink! We're extremely lucky that dh was stationed about an hour or two away from all his family. Considering I suck at making friends, or rather have no drive to, it helps. His sister is just as broody as me. She hated both her pregnancies, so I think she wants to adopt. Hopefully there are lots of little people running around soon! Preferably before we're forced to move again :p


----------



## ladyluck84

Mrs broody: what great news about the tube! I never knew that.

Nina: even after my d and c 11 days later I still had a very clear digital pregnant but doctors said not to worry it was normal

Been for a smear test today. That was one of the last things on the doctors list before we get referred to a fertility specialist. God they are horrible and even though they assured me that it was fine even if pregnant because they don't go that far up... it has left me achy and sore :blush:


----------



## ladyluck84

Helena: just looked at your chart.....he is one lucky man!


----------



## twinmummy06

Hahahaha Sarah, no by then I was back asleep in bed lol


----------



## twinmummy06

Nina - don't worry about partial molar. They would have known on your on your scan as a partial molar placenta is cystic and very distinguishable. It's one of the things the can happen with a Triploidy baby so I've researched my little heart out about it lol. 

There were days my hpt was a little darker than the day before when I was in the double digits for hcg on the way down. 
I just put it down to my urine must have been more concentrated than yesterday's, so even though it looked darker, had I drank more the night before it should have been lighter. IYKWIM. 

STAHP GOOGLING. STAAAAAAHP!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yeah yeah twin i think u were b&bing on the toilet. 

Helena - i love that your niece does ballet. Im a ballet teacher. And your hubby is one lucky fella!!

LL84 its good u have had a smear done. I hope u are not too sore.

P.s i wrote this whilst on the toilet lol xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Hahahah me to for the toilet action. Walked in the door...picked up ipad...went for a wee


----------



## twinmummy06

No I was, not denying that :haha: was just saying by the time she replied I was back in bed LOL.


----------



## Helena_

I think we're all guilty of b&bing on the toliet :haha:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lol i love a good long sit on the toilet lol xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Only time I get any peace. Actually no scrap that. They usually find me there too :haha:


----------



## Helena_

hubby is constantly asking me if I'm alright in there. I just like chilling :haha:

I need to stop testing with opks. How am I going to get through the next 2 weeks without testing?! I'm actually dreading it all. The day I can test is the day dh leaves for 2.5 weeks :( Hopefully there's a bfp to make that time a little better. I'd probably have my first scan when he gets back.


----------



## xxDreamxx

twinmummy06 said:


> I just got woken up at 2am to an upset tummy, borderline the runs with sickening cramps. My god it's horrible and I'm not quite sure if I want to leave the bathroom yet, or ever :haha:
> 
> Yes I just shared that with you all bahahaha.

Are you chatting to us from the loo? :lol:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Morning girls,

Well officially finished with work now! My Dads operation went well & he is recovering in hospital & my FS visit went well.

The DR said we can start the cycle after counselling which is 23rd July with our nurses IVF talk and finance discussion being 26th July. So early August is when I will start injections. In the mean time I need to lose as much weight as I can as technically I am 12kg (26lbs) above the max IVF weight. I won't be able to lose 26lbs in 7 weeks but will have a fair stab at it!

I am meeting a pregnant friend today. She is due within next 2 weeks - we know each other from a wedding forum we were on years ago and then made contact again when I asked for info on IVF on Facebook. She gives me hope that this IVF will work :) 

Then PINK TONIGHT!!!!


----------



## twinmummy06

Yup I was susan LOL. 


Glad to hear your dad is doing well. Enjoy your catchup with your friend. 

Now stop rubbing in your going to pink :grr:


:haha:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Oooops :lol:


----------



## twinmummy06

Yes, I'm sure it was an accident ;) :haha:


----------



## c.m.c

twinmummy06 said:


> MrsBroodyPant said:
> 
> 
> Also got told that even though i have a blocked tube my working tube can pick up the egg from the other ovary! Ive heard about this and read it but never been told by a pro before  that gives me hope xxx
> 
> I've heard of this. Isn't our body amazing! Every extra chance counts!Click to expand...

My dr told me this too....it's crazy but fab!

Now my one tube better play catch with that egg.

Helena...wooooooooh u really have been DTD tons....good stuff


----------



## c.m.c

You girls are so funny and chatty

I'm just back from a wedding I've missed tons


Dream....tons going on with u...so glad ur dad doing better. Woo hoo for Ivf....though u could get a BFP before.

Helena I'm the Same it will kill me waiting in the tww


Nina.....I think molars are seen on scans too...try not to worry....it's so hard waiting for an end and there being nothing you can do....... I hope your tests go neg soon.....btw do you have any pain? If not then its not ectopic and hopefully no molar either so fx for u!


Twin......awwww u poor thing. Hope ur better soon.


Sarah....bring ur first half of ur chart to your dr lol.......that's the dead half lol


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hey Twin - I am typing this from the loo :lol:


----------



## lune_miel

Mrs B - I hope the Dr didn't open up the wound for you. It makes me sad just to hear it again and know that she was a girl :hugs:

On a brighter note, very good news on the tubal front! Our bodies are amazing!

I've been feeling some twinges, do not want to think too much into it...


----------



## sarahkr

mornin lovely's
ahhh you do all make me chuckle..... i can safely say, i have never bnb'd on the toilet, i'm too god damn lazy to take the laptop up!!
susan grrrrrrr you lucky bloody thing, i sing blow me one last kiss to andy when he pisses me off hehehe.. i've even taken the time to add it twice on his work ipod!! ah i'm glad your dads ok hun:)
cmc hun, i dont know whats going on with my chart, a little fairy has injected me with some life lol, yeah what i'll do, is bring all the temps down, kind of in a straight line over the cover line, and say look, i'm just dead.... cos i dont want forced ovulation, if i'm doing it on my own, tbh i dont know what i want really, maybe him to put a ready formed baby in my belly????? or is that asking to much??
helena_ your sooooooo like me, my oh is having his done when we get back, and i know if he air punches, or shouts get in there my son, i so will kick the chair from underneath him!!! lmfao... it aint no football match pmsl :)
noob... how you feeling now hun? 
well today i'm gonna be a moody cow, and all weekend... i've got my mum and coming for tea tonight, andy's mum STAYING the weekend... i actually might go and hide in the toilet too, i'll take the laptop! nah, she'd only come up and knock on the door... are you ok love??? hehehehehe grrrrrrr yes i'm fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hope everyones ok lovely's xxxxxx


----------



## Helena_

I can't believe I'm saying this but, I can't wait to get my damn cross hairs so I can stop having sex. We've only been with each other on and off every few weeks for the last year, so we have a ton of hot rabbit sex every chance we get (out highest was 10+ times in one day :haha: ) but now life is settling down and I just want to....not sleep with a soft cup in. He'll be leaving on the 10th for 2.5 weeks, so I guess we'll be more than ready for hot rabbit sex again hehe 

I took a nap earlier. I was SO tired. Completely dead. Then hubby woke me up and we had some amazing sex and then he got my food. I felt like a man. it was nice. I think I could easily get used to being a man


----------



## ladyluck84

Morning ladies!oh Sarah I wouldn't fancy the mother in law over either. I'm going to be a moody cow this weekend too, my husband is away for the weekend mountain biking in Wales which leave me on my own : (


----------



## Helena_

sara- any good mother in law stories? Mines like 5 hours away, but I dread having to see her. She's just overall crazy and spazzy. She makes a point to wear any navy apparel she has to, I guess, one up me? i have no idea, but it's stupid.


----------



## sarahkr

helana hun, WOW, 10 times in one day!!! no way... tbh, i wrote on the calendar "our sex days" then i showed him, i might as well have had a ruler and pointed at it like a teacher... then when i was reading it out, i was thinking shit, i cant do that!! but i was like so tuesday.... blah blah, he went pale lmfao... oh i remember the bunny days, but we've been together 3 years now, so it just aint the same lmao.... no his mum is really nice, she's already pissed me off tho, she started crying on the phone when he told her we were going to turkey, i'm quite highly strung ( mmmm don't know if you've noticed lol) so i fuckin flipped, i do this annoying thing.... i walk around the house and pick things up, then slam them down, i'll pretend i need a glass or something, then slam in down on the work top, and slam the door, walk past him, and kick him.. i'm a right nasty cow lmao, she's sooooo over protective of him, fuck knows why she was crying??? i said WE NEED A HOLIDAY!! end of conversation lol.....
LL where in wales are you from hun? i was born in wrexham? 
helena hun, does your hubs work away chic? xxxxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Helena my vagina is crawling up into my uterus at the thought of ten times a day :haha:


Sarah - I hope you weekend with your mother is a painless as possible. That's my idea of a nightmare. I don't share my house well :grr:

Lune I hope the twinges are a good sign!



Lady Luck - some days I wish my OH would disappear for a few days. I'd probably miss him after the first day. Maybe :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Helena my vagina is crawling up into my uterus at the thought of ten times a day :haha:
> 
> 
> Sarah - I hope you weekend with your mother is a painless as possible. That's my idea of a nightmare. I don't share my house well :grr:
> 
> Lune I hope the twinges are a good sign!
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Luck - some days I wish my OH would disappear for a few days. I'd probably miss him after the first day. Maybe :haha:

:growlmad:noob... she AINT my mother lmao, my mother is banned from staying 24hrs in any sort of confined space as me!! my mum and me have this pact, you stay out of my way... and i'll stay out of yours lol, no my mum is a piss head, so i cant be doing with her for longer than ermmm 3 hrs, as soon as she opens her can of cider, i'm already packing her things to go.... :haha: lets just say... we dont hold our tongues :blush: i didnt speak to her for 2 years, they lived in france for 12 years and came back over here to live last jan, my dad had a breakdown in france, he couldn't stand being away from his family, and she just made him worse, so they sold up and came back here, i only started speaking to her last july!! i'll never forgive her for what she did to my dad, and when she gets pissed, she blames him and his nervous breakdown for her sad life back here! so we had eachother on the floor, i belted her, i nearly ripped her eyes out :blush: i raised myself and my brother cos she was always pissed!! oh and that was my dads fault for fucking working away!!! she's a selfish cow!! mmm sorry about that, rant over...... :blush: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

> nina- I wouldn't worry too much yet. My hpts were extremely light when I started my second miscarriage. I got a blood test and hcg was 12. I stopped testing when I started bleeding. Then took another test on a whim and it was blazing dark, got another blood test and hcg was 30. I had another bleed (very light) and then it started dropping again. It took about 2 weeks before it cleared out, but my uterus was clear on the scan. It's likely just taking a bit to clear

I hope it's going down. I hope next blood work (next Thursday) shows me down in the 2 digits. After my D&C it took 2 weeks to get back to zero, but I didn't take blood before to check. I'm sure they were higher than now though.
I decided not to go see my doctor today, in the morning it's full or pregnant woman, and I don't want to wait. Tuesday evening is better, usually in the evening I don't even need to wait.


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> nina- I wouldn't worry too much yet. My hpts were extremely light when I started my second miscarriage. I got a blood test and hcg was 12. I stopped testing when I started bleeding. Then took another test on a whim and it was blazing dark, got another blood test and hcg was 30. I had another bleed (very light) and then it started dropping again. It took about 2 weeks before it cleared out, but my uterus was clear on the scan. It's likely just taking a bit to clear
> 
> I hope it's going down. I hope next blood work (next Thursday) shows me down in the 2 digits. After my D&C it took 2 weeks to get back to zero, but I didn't take blood before to check. I'm sure they were higher than now though.
> I decided not to go see my doctor today, in the morning it's full or pregnant woman, and I don't want to wait. Tuesday evening is better, usually in the evening I don't even need to wait.Click to expand...

:hugs:good luck with the docs nina hun xxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

Argh Sarah I totally meant to type mother in law and I didn't even register :haha: SORRY!!


----------



## Nina83

> Helena: just looked at your chart.....he is one lucky man!

A girl on FB said that she didn't know when she ovulated or something like that, so they just BD everyday since the bleeding stopped for three weeks. "Hoping I got everything covered."
Uh... I think you do! But I should be talking, my BD days weren't that shabby either! DH is dead set on getting me knocked up again. as in, at this moment. I really do want some intimacy as well.
Before, I decided I wanted to dunk in the Mikva, a Jewish custom. Dunking to be purified after bleeding. I wanted to do it after the previous MC, for good luck, or cleansing, but missed the date. Afterwards, I felt I had missed the chance, it was gone. When I started getting scared about this pregnancy, I decided to dunk for good luck. You need to abstain from sex at least 7 days, and with no bleeding. So, no sex from last Sunday. When I started to notice a pinkish discharge, I figured I'd need to start my 7 day count again, so we DTD. After that everything went haywire down there. This week, while bleeding, of course there was no action going on whatsoever.
So, I need some lovin. :sex: (LOL, gotta love that one!)
Sorry for the Jewish lesson of the day up there, I just really feel the need for a cleanse of that sort. Like it will help me feel like I've started a new chapter, turned the page, wiped the board, or something like that.


----------



## Nina83

> hubby is constantly asking me if I'm alright in there. I just like chilling

ME too!
DH is always in and out. It drives me crazy. Toilet time is when I do soduko, or crosswords, when else do I have the quiet and time to do those? Plus, the pencil sharpener is always in there. No need for searching! That's already a major plus!


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Argh Sarah I totally meant to type mother in law and I didn't even register :haha: SORRY!!

:haha::haha:sorry, i so thought i was over my mum!! quite clearly she still touches a nerve with me :growlmad: :nope: we're ok now, you really wouldn't believe me if i told you the story of my life!! when i got pregnant, and told them, she threw a glass at the wall and locked herself in the toilet, then realized she'd forgot her cider... lmfao, so came back out to get it!! then went back in :rofl: so i left!! i moved out when i was 16, moved back when i was 18 to get clean, then fell pregnant, moved out... and the rest is history really.... BUT i'm a real bad daddy's girl, so i'm quite over protective over him, i flew to france when he was locked up in the nut house, walked in with josh, and he was just sitting there... staring out the window :cry: didn't know me or josh :cry: broke my bloody heart :cry: but he's all good now, :thumbup: she phoned me everyday when they took him in, and she cried, i got so angry, i jumped on the plane to go get him out, so i brought him home for 4 weeks to live with me, so he could pull through it, with his family around him... and he did :happydance: i'm not telling them that we're trying, although it has nothing to do with her :growlmad: i just cant be arsed with not seeing my dad again for years xxxx:hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

I am a plonker! I did a test! FRER! Negative of course.... Seriously at 6dpo if I were knocked up, it wouldn't have implanted yet! 

Plonker!


----------



## ece77

Nina - Please don't worry yourself sick over something that is not even there! It's quite normal for the hpt's to show positive for some time. You know, I had a partial molar and the bloody hcg took almost 10 weeks to clear out! I'm sure your levels will drop soon enough.

Twin - I like to read the paper in the loo as I can't seem to find no other time for that ;)

Susan - How was the concert? I really like Pink and her songs. Wish she came here too!

Helena - 10+ times in one day?! That is rabbit sex! Even the thought of it makes me sore ;)

Sarah - Sorry about how you feel about your mom. It sounds like you really had some tough time :(. Hope all will be well with your family from now on. And on the bright side, it looks like you came to life! Nice temps hun :)

AFM - 5DPO and counting! Hope this luteal phase will be a little longer than last month's.


----------



## sarahkr

ece77 said:


> Nina - Please don't worry yourself sick over something that is not even there! It's quite normal for the hpt's to show positive for some time. You know, I had a partial molar and the bloody hcg took almost 10 weeks to clear out! I'm sure your levels will drop soon enough.
> 
> Twin - I like to read the paper in the loo as I can't seem to find no other time for that ;)
> 
> Susan - How was the concert? I really like Pink and her songs. Wish she came here too!
> 
> Helena - 10+ times in one day?! That is rabbit sex! Even the thought of it makes me sore ;)
> 
> Sarah - Sorry about how you feel about your mom. It sounds like you really had some tough time :(. Hope all will be well with your family from now on. And on the bright side, it looks like you came to life! Nice temps hun :)
> 
> AFM - 5DPO and counting! Hope this luteal phase will be a little longer than last month's.

:hugs:thanks hun, yeah i dont know whats going on with my temps?? bit weird, they weren't this high last cycle, even tho bloody FF said i had possible implantation :wacko: maybe its the thought of the weekend :haha:
susan, you lucky thing :growlmad: what time are you going to see pink hun??? and naughty girl for testing lol :haha: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Concert starts at 7:30 but support act is on first. It's 4:35 here now so off round my mates in awhile for a few wines and some nando's


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> Concert starts at 7:30 but support act is on first. It's 4:35 here now so off round my mates in awhile for a few wines and some nando's

who's the support act hun? oh and i love give me just a reason, tbh i think all her songs are great, i'm soooo jealous xxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

Your not the only jealous one Sarah :haha: I'd love to see her one day!


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Your not the only jealous one Sarah :haha: I'd love to see her one day!

:happydance: yeah, i'm sure she was touring here once, i think andy asked me if i wanted to go, but i always think about these concerts, and think what if i needed the toilet??? how would i be able to get back lmao xxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

sarahkr said:


> twinmummy06 said:
> 
> 
> Your not the only jealous one Sarah :haha: I'd love to see her one day!
> 
> :happydance: yeah, i'm sure she was touring here once, i think andy asked me if i wanted to go, but i always think about these concerts, and think what if i needed the toilet??? how would i be able to get back lmao xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Bahahaha FIRST WORLD PROBLEMS :haha:


----------



## c.m.c

Nina you're sooooo good ovu friend Now say day 15 for me!!


----------



## c.m.c

Ok ff says day 11 still.....ovu says day 15 ????????????????????????


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinmummy06 said:
> 
> 
> Your not the only jealous one Sarah :haha: I'd love to see her one day!
> 
> :happydance: yeah, i'm sure she was touring here once, i think andy asked me if i wanted to go, but i always think about these concerts, and think what if i needed the toilet??? how would i be able to get back lmao xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Bahahaha FIRST WORLD PROBLEMS :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:yep, or just take andy with me!!! lol xxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> Ok ff says day 11 still.....ovu says day 15 ????????????????????????

:thumbup:i'm still going with cd15 hun, wheres your FF chart? do you pay for it hun??? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

cmc hun, is your FF set to advanced settings? or opk? cos i didnt realize mine was set to opk and fm, so i just had one red line, going off the opk, then when i changed it to advanced, it gave me cross hairs? xxx


----------



## Helena_

Looks like cd 17 was o day. I woke myself up crying last night. Not just crying but bawling. No idea why but I keep crying on and off now. I also can't stop sleeping and I'm nauseous. Opks are still positive. I guess all progesterone related? I'm actually starting to wonder if o was actually cd 14 or maybe even before?. It could work. I think my dog knew something was up because she was sleeping on top of my head. Like on all of my pillow with me at the bottom. Little brat. 

I'll catch up with you all when it isn't 5am


----------



## sarahkr

Helena_ said:


> Looks like cd 17 was o day. I woke myself up crying last night. Not just crying but bawling. No idea why but I keep crying on and off now. I also can't stop sleeping and I'm nauseous. Opks are still positive. I guess all progesterone related? I'm actually starting to wonder if o was actually cd 14 or maybe even before?. It could work. I think my dog knew something was up because she was sleeping on top of my head. Like on all of my pillow with me at the bottom. Little brat.
> 
> I'll catch up with you all when it isn't 5am

:shrug:mmm could be cd14 hun? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Helena_

Yeah. It's odd. I guess I'll stick with cd 17! Just weird that the progesterone is killing me already! I was starving when I woke up so had a bowl of cereal and then wanted pancakes. Now I'm full and sleepy. Today, I shall be a glutton :p 
DH got me flowers the other day but for some reason the smell is bothering me. I swear I'm about to chuck them. Damn him and his feelings :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Helena_ said:


> Yeah. It's odd. I guess I'll stick with cd 17! Just weird that the progesterone is killing me already! I was starving when I woke up so had a bowl of cereal and then wanted pancakes. Now I'm full and sleepy. Today, I shall be a glutton :p
> DH got me flowers the other day but for some reason the smell is bothering me. I swear I'm about to chuck them. Damn him and his feelings :haha:

:haha:yeah, sod him :haha:if you did ov on cd14, would you be 5dpo today?? cos your chart seems to have done the same mad shit as mine :wacko: i went for a lie down, and just got woke up by a stab in my left ovary :shrug: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

sarahkr said:


> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> Ok ff says day 11 still.....ovu says day 15 ????????????????????????
> 
> :thumbup:i'm still going with cd15 hun, wheres your FF chart? do you pay for it hun??? xxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

I have my ff app on my iPad I don't pay o not ure if or how I can her. It's basically same as my ovu hart but has crosshairs on day11:shrug:

I think you're right my pain defo was day 15 ...flip I hope I DTD ok as I din o it day 15


----------



## c.m.c

Nina83 said:


> Helena: just looked at your chart.....he is one lucky man!
> 
> A girl on FB said that she didn't know when she ovulated or something like that, so they just BD everyday since the bleeding stopped for three weeks. "Hoping I got everything covered."
> Uh... I think you do! But I should be talking, my BD days weren't that shabby either! DH is dead set on getting me knocked up again. as in, at this moment. I really do want some intimacy as well.
> Before, I decided I wanted to dunk in the Mikva, a Jewish custom. Dunking to be purified after bleeding. I wanted to do it after the previous MC, for good luck, or cleansing, but missed the date. Afterwards, I felt I had missed the chance, it was gone. When I started getting scared about this pregnancy, I decided to dunk for good luck. You need to abstain from sex at least 7 days, and with no bleeding. So, no sex from last Sunday. When I started to notice a pinkish discharge, I figured I'd need to start my 7 day count again, so we DTD. After that everything went haywire down there. This week, while bleeding, of course there was no action going on whatsoever.
> So, I need some lovin. :sex: (LOL, gotta love that one!)
> Sorry for the Jewish lesson of the day up there, I just really feel the need for a cleanse of that sort. Like it will help me feel like I've started a new chapter, turned the page, wiped the board, or something like that.Click to expand...

I love knowing other customs an I love the idea..go for it,if u can abstain :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> Ok ff says day 11 still.....ovu says day 15 ????????????????????????
> 
> :thumbup:i'm still going with cd15 hun, wheres your FF chart? do you pay for it hun??? xxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have my ff app on my iPad I don't pay o not ure if or how I can her. It's basically same as my ovu hart but has crosshairs on day11:shrug:
> 
> I think you're right my pain defo was day 15 ...flip I hope I DTD ok as I din o it day 15Click to expand...

:haha:lmao, what do you mean "you hope you dtd ok?" lmfao.... your like the friggin energizer bunny!.. girl :haha::haha: i'm going for cd14 :thumbup: which would make you 4/5 dpo hun :happydance: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

xxDreamxx said:


> I am a plonker! I did a test! FRER! Negative of course.... Seriously at 6dpo if I were knocked up, it wouldn't have implanted yet!
> 
> Plonker!

If it helps I'm always super tempted too....FRER are good but not THAT good:haha:


----------



## c.m.c

sarahkr said:


> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> Ok ff says day 11 still.....ovu says day 15 ????????????????????????
> 
> :thumbup:i'm still going with cd15 hun, wheres your FF chart? do you pay for it hun??? xxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have my ff app on my iPad I don't pay o not ure if or how I can her. It's basically same as my ovu hart but has crosshairs on day11:shrug:
> 
> I think you're right my pain defo was day 15 ...flip I hope I DTD ok as I din o it day 15Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:lmao, what do you mean "you hope you dtd ok?" lmfao.... your like the friggin energizer bunny!.. girl :haha::haha: i'm going for cd14 :thumbup: which would make you 4/5 dpo hun :happydance: xxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Says you who DTD everyday....I said to DH.... FFs I was ovulating and u were working... We should have done it everyday!

He thinks I'm mental:happydance: I prob am:haha:

You are sooooooo well covered this month mrs!:happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> Ok ff says day 11 still.....ovu says day 15 ????????????????????????
> 
> :thumbup:i'm still going with cd15 hun, wheres your FF chart? do you pay for it hun??? xxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have my ff app on my iPad I don't pay o not ure if or how I can her. It's basically same as my ovu hart but has crosshairs on day11:shrug:
> 
> I think you're right my pain defo was day 15 ...flip I hope I DTD ok as I din o it day 15Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:lmao, what do you mean "you hope you dtd ok?" lmfao.... your like the friggin energizer bunny!.. girl :haha::haha: i'm going for cd14 :thumbup: which would make you 4/5 dpo hun :happydance: xxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Says you who DTD everyday....I said to DH.... FFs I was ovulating and u were working... We should have done it everyday!
> 
> He thinks I'm mental:happydance: I prob am:haha:
> 
> You are sooooooo well covered this month mrs!:happydance:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:me or helena?? lol xxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> xxDreamxx said:
> 
> 
> I am a plonker! I did a test! FRER! Negative of course.... Seriously at 6dpo if I were knocked up, it wouldn't have implanted yet!
> 
> Plonker!
> 
> If it helps I'm always super tempted too....FRER are good but not THAT good:haha:Click to expand...

:haha:whats clearblue plus like hun? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

cmc hun you dtd the day before... so it could have met the eggy ;) xxxx


----------



## Helena_

twin- It was probably not the best idea&#8230; I ended up with a horrible UTI. It made me shudder at the thought of sex for like a month. I was popping cranberry pills like crazy haha. Terrified to get another! DH loved that he "broke me" though lmao

lune- how the twinges are an excellent sign! Not much longer until testing :D

sara- I'm the same way. It's all too obvious when I'm pissed. Good for you for sticking up to your over emotional MIL and your own mom! My mom was not pleased when I told her I was pregnant, but I think that's only because it came out of the blue for her. She got used to the idea pretty quickly and was able to be there for me when I had my miscarriage, so that's nice. I'm excited to tell her I'm pregnant again (when I'm pregnant again) because I think she'll be happier. There was a lot going on when I told her. She didn't know I was seeing my (now) husband at the time and had thought I was still with the guy who she is absolutely gaga over. I stopped talking to her for a bit. Not stopped seeing her, but stopped telling her things so she was shocked. My nephew was also still under my care (I was his foster mom for almost a year) at that point, so I guess she was concerned. We didn't have the best relationship growing up. She was always with her boyfriend instead of taking care of her young kids, so we more or less fended for ourselves. It wasn't that bad, but I used to fake being sick so I could stay home from school and see her for a few hours. We're close now and have been for some time, but only because she never had any authority over me when I went through my teenage rebellion years. I don't think we'd have been as close for as long as we have been if I actually ever cared about her input. I think she'll be happy for me this time. I live across the country, so sad that she won't be able to be here all the time, but still happy. There's a pretty biggish chance that I'll be moving to Japan in a few years. She's gonna flip when she hears that ugh. And yeah, my husband is in the Navy, so he's away on short sea trips (underways) all the time. No long deployments yet, but that'll likely happen sometime next year. Really dreading his next trip! It's all very odd, my chart. I guess I should just go with what fits my opks. Although, is it normal to get a positive opk the same day as ovulation? I know it is, but I didn't get a positive until PM. I also tested AM. I guess I'll continue to temp until tomorrow and then just start the progesterone. Then a lovely 10 days to wait and twiddle my thumbs while my I wish I could just cut my boobs off for just a little bit. I may just test on the 6th. That'll be either 10dpo or 13dpo. Seems like a good compromise. 

nina- my first M/C ended at 8 weeks and the HCG was present for 2 weeks. My second M/C ended at 5-6 weeks, and the HCG was present for 2 weeks. With the first, my hcg was in the 11,000s when I miscarried and with my second my HCG was in the 20-30s. So I guess it doesn't matter so much how high it all was. I hope you'll be back to zero by then! I think the cleanse sounds like a great way to start a new chapter. I actually knew all about that! haha I grew up in New Jersey in a very Jewish area. Most of my best friends were Jewish. How much longer until sexy time? Monday? God you must be going crazy! The bathroom is definteiyl my favorite place to read. Growing up I didn't have much privacy, so the bathroom is where I would go to get it. I guess it's stayed that way. Plus, as much as I love him, DH can be so annoying sometimes. I shouldn't complain, but sometimes I just want to read a damn book without having him cuddling me. 

dream- way too early! When will you test again? Enjoy Pink!

cmc- is your fertility friend chart in your sig? I swore I saw it the other day, but now don't? Why don't you split the difference and test early AND later? :haha:


----------



## c.m.c

Sarah u are not too far behind Helena with the amount of DTD..... Rabbits lol


No I've never Been able to share the ff chart...it is exact same as ovu but just diff assumptions on O day?

It's strange tht it's 4 days difference...weird.


----------



## sarahkr

bloody hell girl!!! what an essay!! lol, hey what i told you was only a tiny spec of what i've really been through! i almost lost my life last august, i stabbed myself in the stomach! i couldn't cope... i was in ic for a week, i flat lined in the ambulance, it was all due to me being pissed and bad memories! selfish i know, but i really thought at the time, everyone would be better off! but i now realize that i am alot stronger... and i dont take any shit! not off anyone, yeah i've been a junkie, yeah i've lived on the streets for 2 years, yeah i blame my mum, but i tell you what, the scar i have down the stomach is a constant reminder to me of how i was, and what i've become... i'm so happy now, andy isn't josh's dad but he might as well be! he wants to adopt him, wants us to have a baby and get married next year... you would not believe how much my life has changed since i finally woke up and realized i cant let her dictate my life anymore! i love her, we're fine with eachother now, but when she gets pissed, my dad gets it... and i cant fuckin stand it! so yeah 24hrs with her would never happen as she's already warned me the next time i lay a finger on her, she will have me locked up, and tbh, i'm so above her mental abuse now! (even tho i would still like to scratch her eyes out every now and again) i suppose thats why i went down the road of psychopharmacology and psychology, to deal with my demons, and try to help other people who too have suffered the abuse of an alcoholic mother and help them deal with their emotions rather than turn to heroin or alcohol....
its strange really, its never really affected my brother, he's older than me, but i had to grow up really fast otherwise we wouldn't get fed or go to school, the days i used to come home from school and she was wrecked asleep on the sofa!! 
but hey onwards and upwards :) xxxxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> Sarah u are not too far behind Helena with the amount of DTD..... Rabbits lol
> 
> 
> No I've never Been able to share the ff chart...it is exact same as ovu but just diff assumptions on O day?
> 
> It's strange tht it's 4 days difference...weird.

:haha:hey believe me the first night was a minute wonder, the second was ok, the 3rd and 4th was i so cant be arsed, then the weekend was like when we first met :haha: so if i am pregnant, i hope it was made by teenager sex and not ffs sex lmao :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Helena_

you're all just jealous of sara and mine rabbit sex. With our partners...not each other :haha:


----------



## Helena_

sara- I'm more than glad that everything turned out ok for you. I'm a psych student too. I remember visiting my old high school english teacher and she asked me what I was doing in college. When I told her she was all, oh that's great! you've had so many problems so may as well make something good out of it. I was ready to punch her. The only reason she knew about any of my "problems" was because she was a mentor to my creative writing teacher and I didn't feel like doing a poetry assignment so just handed in something I had written during a particularly horrible time in my life. The teacher then goes to the mentor to ask her if she should be worried. How old are you hun?


----------



## Nina83

c.m.c said:


> Nina you're sooooo good ovu friend Now say day 15 for me!!

Yup, I RULE!!! ;)


----------



## Nina83

Helena, 
Last MC the baby stopped developing at 7 weeks, and I was too dumb and didn't check the betas before. 1 week after the D&C (at 9 weeks) I got 200. The week after a BPN.
I'm _assuming_ my levels were higher that 1780 before. This pregnancy ended at about 5 weeks. So I'd think they'd be lower. Ugh. So much math and numbers!
I really just want everything to go back to normal.

You have to wait 7 days from when the bleeding stops to dunk. So, today I'm barely spotting, I hope it stays that way, so next week :( Oh man...
Unless I get a BFN and a smiley, then we'll be DTD. I can dunk after! Babies come first... But really, like that will happen...!


----------



## sarahkr

Helena_ said:


> sara- I'm more than glad that everything turned out ok for you. I'm a psych student too. I remember visiting my old high school english teacher and she asked me what I was doing in college. When I told her she was all, oh that's great! you've had so many problems so may as well make something good out of it. I was ready to punch her. The only reason she knew about any of my "problems" was because she was a mentor to my creative writing teacher and I didn't feel like doing a poetry assignment so just handed in something I had written during a particularly horrible time in my life. The teacher then goes to the mentor to ask her if she should be worried. How old are you hun?

:hugs:i'll be 34 next month hun :blush: :haha: be ready for my bus pass soon... god yeah i know exactly what you mean, i remember bumping into an old teacher not long after i had josh, and he kind of gave me that "i knew you'd end up pregnant look" :growlmad: he was a high school teacher tho, by that time i'd already gone off the rails, and was getting back on the right track, so he was shocked when he found out i wasn't on benefits, and i'd gone down the road of psychology, sociology and criminology :haha: i went to college for that, now i'm studying psychopharmacology (drug psychology) and the affects it has on people and their surroundings...
its really annoying when you get judged for your past, but i truly believe the past has made me what i am today, and as bad as it was, i would never change it!! weird really, ahh your so nice to talk to, how old are you hun? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Helena_

I'll be 23 next month. psychopharmacology is so interesting. I'll be finishing up with my undergrad soon. Just 4 more classes. I moved, so am taking the semester off. Part of my wishes I just stayed put for my last semester, but I think I'm just missing having something to do. I worked in a child research lab at the university and really miss the kids. I'm also disappointed that I was so close to finishing up my study. I was miserable there, though. I hated never getting to see hubby and after the miscarriage, really needed his support. Having to go through that was really tough. I went to the ER during work and ended up staying there for like 8 hours holding my cup of pee because they never took it and just left me in the hall. I was miscarrying in the bathroom when a homeless man walked in on me because the door didn't lock properly. As I was crying in the hall, a million doctors tried to get me to "cheer up" and kept asking what was wrong. Honestly, at that point, what was wrong was that I wanted to go home but they wouldn't let me go until they took blood. That took another 2ish hours and then I had to wait for results. I guess that's what you get for going to an inner city hospital. I only went there because it was across the street from campus and seemed easier than going to another. Oh the best thing was that they gave me someone else's discharge papers and someone else got mine. Didn't realize that until I got home. They then wanted to charge me for a printout of my blood test so I could give it to my doctor. All that was meant to be included in MY discharge papers. Oh god I can't even remember my original point now


----------



## sarahkr

ahhh bless you hun, it must have been so hard going through that on your own! yep, drs are knob heads... i think they have their heads up their arses sometimes! so did you move to be closer to your hubby hun? god it must be hard him working away alot... or have you "kind of got used" to it now? so how often is away/home hun? ahhh i really hope this is your month chic ;)
oh and i hope its ALL of ours too lol xxxxxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Helena_ said:


> Looks like cd 17 was o day. I woke myself up crying last night. Not just crying but bawling. No idea why but I keep crying on and off now. I also can't stop sleeping and I'm nauseous. Opks are still positive. I guess all progesterone related? I'm actually starting to wonder if o was actually cd 14 or maybe even before?. It could work. I think my dog knew something was up because she was sleeping on top of my head. Like on all of my pillow with me at the bottom. Little brat.
> 
> I'll catch up with you all when it isn't 5am

Oh I do this too! Sometime can't even remember dreaming


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi ladies. 

Ive been looking after my 7 month old nephew all day so didnt get chance to come online. I tested again this morning at 12dpo and bfn....nevermind.

Sorry to hear how some of u have been through tough times and upbringings. Im quite shocked at the things u have gone through. Im quite protected and clueless when it comes to life. I only see things like u describe on tv and soaps. It must be hard but im glad u are moving on and forward to a bright future
Xxx


----------



## Helena_

Yeah, we moved when he switched duty stations. He's not gone for long but I've been living here for a month he's been gone for something like 2 weeks out of that. I can't even remember now haha. Eventually he will be gone for up to 8-12 months. Not sure when though. Him Being away was easier when I was back home because I had school and my friends and family there. I haven't met anyone here yet and only have his family. Luckily, for ththis next underway, a friend of mine is visiting and will be here for most of the time that he's gone. I'm just upset because it was meant to be 5 days but they randomly changedit to 16. I guess I need to get used to it. When hhe's actually home, he gets out pretty early. Like today, he got home at 12pm so it's nice. Theyre also great about giving him free time off for doctors appointments with the fertility specialist. 

Btw. Bnbing on the toliet :haha:


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Lol i love a good long sit on the toilet lol xxx

Haha sick note but Im in the loo longer than df lol he hates it! A girl needs go catch up wgen she has 5 minutes ha xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

sarahkr said:


> twinmummy06 said:
> 
> 
> Helena my vagina is crawling up into my uterus at the thought of ten times a day :haha:
> 
> 
> Sarah - I hope you weekend with your mother is a painless as possible. That's my idea of a nightmare. I don't share my house well :grr:
> 
> Lune I hope the twinges are a good sign!
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Luck - some days I wish my OH would disappear for a few days. I'd probably miss him after the first day. Maybe :haha:
> 
> :growlmad:noob... she AINT my mother lmao, my mother is banned from staying 24hrs in any sort of confined space as me!! my mum and me have this pact, you stay out of my way... and i'll stay out of yours lol, no my mum is a piss head, so i cant be doing with her for longer than ermmm 3 hrs, as soon as she opens her can of cider, i'm already packing her things to go.... :haha: lets just say... we dont hold our tongues :blush: i didnt speak to her for 2 years, they lived in france for 12 years and came back over here to live last jan, my dad had a breakdown in france, he couldn't stand being away from his family, and she just made him worse, so they sold up and came back here, i only started speaking to her last july!! i'll never forgive her for what she did to my dad, and when she gets pissed, she blames him and his nervous breakdown for her sad life back here! so we had eachother on the floor, i belted her, i nearly ripped her eyes out :blush: i raised myself and my brother cos she was always pissed!! oh and that was my dads fault for fucking working away!!! she's a selfish cow!! mmm sorry about that, rant over...... :blush: xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Awww Sarah thats so sad hn. Your poor dad bless him :-( xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Oh Sarah that does sound a tough upbringing. I'm like you mrs broody I had the perfect childhood and am still extremely close. I don't think I could have coped with my loss if it wasn't for my family. Are u and your son close Sarah?


----------



## c.m.c

Ok I ave seriously sensitive nips today....could that be after ovulation?


MrsB did u use a IC again? Cause they really will be bfn for a loooong time


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes just a cheapie hpt. It says it can be used from af dd so i guess it cant be very sensitive but ive given up hope of a bfp this cycle. X


----------



## twinmummy06

MrsB don't lose hope - those IC truely are rubbish. Do you have a FRER to test when your due or late or what ever?


----------



## xxDreamxx

OMG Pink was amazing! Will discuss more later when I am not on iPad. Hate trying to type long paragraphs on here! 

I have such a hangover this morning and eating a quarter pounder at 1am was probably not my finest moment - ughhhh


----------



## sarahkr

mornin lovely's, 
how are we all???
LL me and josh are soooo close, we're like best mates, he too had to grow up fast! so he's older for his years. he's only really known a stable life since i met andy! his dad turned his mobile phone off when i went into labour, i only got the csa involved when i met andy, he contested the fact he was his dad, so we all went for dna, stupid prick, shot himself in the foot by doing that, so they sent a letter with his details on, i gave them to josh and he tore them up, and said, i dont know the man, andys more of a dad! which actually has brought tears to my eyes just typing it lol ;)
cath, god i nearly blubbed when you said that about my dad.. i love him so much, i was so scared and angry when she had him locked up in france.... i brought him back cos NO ONE was doing anything, just poor russ! i just thought, thats my daddy, alone, confused and scared in a nut house in france! my french aint fluent, but they understood the words "get his fuckin discharge papers", i'm taking him home!!! he looked so bewildered :(
helena hun, you've had it tough too, and you'll appreciate how good it feels when you do actually turn your life around, i hate talking about it, didn't mean to blurt it out :( sorry, i dont know where it all came from, but i'm glad someone understands, parents and child hood, do effect children later on in life, but we're lucky, we chose to fight back! i think your great!! :)
mrs b, your soo lucky, i wouldn't wish anything i've been threw on any of you, but i cant even say i envy your relationship with your mother, cos i dont suppose i could ever imagine what it would feel like :(
well anyway, enough of the crap... 
how are we all, susan you lucky devil, did she sing give me just a reason? i bet it was awesome!!! 
noob... whats going on with my chart? why am i not dead yet? the mother in law is coming today, i should be dead?? or maybe i will die tomoz??? 
hope everyones ok?? sorry to spill all that out!!! ;) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Helena_

Sara- how old is josh?


----------



## sarahkr

Helena_ said:


> Sara- how old is josh?

:hugs:mornin you, josh will be 13 next month :growlmad: a TEENAGER lmao :haha: he's got a heart of gold, and he's very protective over me, he actually shouts at my mum lmao, when he goes to stay at theirs for the weekend, if she slags me off, he will gob at her :haha::haha: dont know where he gets it from :blush: how are you hun? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

helena hun. i dont know if you believe in psychic's but i went to see one a few months ago, she told me that josh was "sent" to me, as my guardian angel cos my life was spiraling out of control.... she mentioned drugs and alcohol, it was really mad, and she said the m/c i had was a little girl, and she's waiting in spirit "till the times right " to come back to me... hehehe freaky hey? it was all on tape, she talked about my mum and dad, so i made them listen to it, so i said to my mum, for your 60th birthday, thats my gift to you, i'm taking you to see her, and she agreed, i wanna her to hit her hard and make her realize what she has done!! xxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Morning all.

13dpo now. Temp gone down a little so i expect af today or tomorrow. 

Im so close to my mum. I run my own business and she works with me and helps me. My dad died just before i was born so i think thats why we are so close.

Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 13dpo now. Temp gone down a little so i expect af today or tomorrow.
> 
> Im so close to my mum. I run my own business and she works with me and helps me. My dad died just before i was born so i think thats why we are so close.
> 
> Xxx

:growlmad:oh no, but caths went down, then shot back up hun :thumbup: is af due tomoz hun?
ahhh bless, sorry your dad died and you didn't get to meet him :cry: yeah, thats probably made you both alot closer hun xxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Mine went down and went back up hun! Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Mine went down and went back up hun! Xxx

cath hun, was just looking at your chart??? :wacko: did FF get your ov day right hun?? or was it earlier??? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## ece77

Good morning ladies!

Susan - I envy you so! Waiting for the details of the concert!

Sarah - So happy you, DF and Josh are so happy after all those years. All you need now is your little girl coming to you when the time is right! Your chart's looking lovely btw. 

MrsB - As it seems, there is still hope. Chin up until AF shows up ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

No hun it was either cd16/17blol xxx


----------



## sarahkr

wow cath, you really must be very fertile... lol, no cant be arsed sex for you hun lmao, is it tonight your off out with the girlies??? xxxx

ece hun, thanks... i think, i'm not really sure why its so high? what exactly am i looking for, forit to keep rising, i've looked at other charts, and mine is just friggin weird.... i dont really know what i'm looking for lol :) xxxxxx


----------



## c.m.c

Hi everyone!


MrsB so sorry to hear your dad died so early....in Ireland people are believed to have cures and charms....if a persons dad dies before they're born then that child will have a cure.......I've taken Ava to a chef I used to work to cure thrush in her mouth....his dad died before he was born....he just said a prayer and blew into her mouth....its a bit weird, I don't know if I believe it all but my mum and dad swear by charms!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol def not very fertile hun. Been trying since the ectopic last June lol I think it was a mixture if giving up smoking and dfs sperm being vert good and strong loo. I dont think this pregnancy us going to last tho. Cb digi still saying 1-2 when it should be saying 2-3 had a bit if brown cm yesterday and pink watery cm xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Lol def not very fertile hun. Been trying since the ectopic last June lol I think it was a mixture if giving up smoking and dfs sperm being vert good and strong loo. I dont think this pregnancy us going to last tho. Cb digi still saying 1-2 when it should be saying 2-3 had a bit if brown cm yesterday and pink watery cm xxx

:cry:oh no, PLEASE stop testing hun, whens your scan??? ffs.... are you in pain? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

I feel better for testing if you get what I mean? Nope no pain at all chick. Scan 8th July. Im feeling ok tho. I was worried cause we had been ttc ever since the ectopic so I was getting worried but I feel better that we had got a bfp but im still on the list to see the cobsultant! Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> I feel better for testing if you get what I mean? Nope no pain at all chick. Scan 8th July. Im feeling ok tho. I was worried cause we had been ttc ever since the ectopic so I was getting worried but I feel better that we had got a bfp but im still on the list to see the cobsultant! Xxx

:hugs:yeah, if it makes you feel better hun, can they get you in the epau asap hun??? well no pain is good, and its quite normal to spot in the first trimester hun :thumbup: i really wouldn't go by the cb conception, i think its just designed to tell you when you conceived, not how the baby is growing (i think so) just stay strong and positive till your scan, can you request a referral hun? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Its pointless going down there hun as nothing can be done sadly. They cant see anything until your hcg reaches 1500 I think and my hcg isnt even above 200 yet. The cb indicator changes 2-3 at 200 hcg you see. Its ok tho.

How are you hun? Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Its pointless going down there hun as nothing can be done sadly. They cant see anything until your hcg reaches 1500 I think and my hcg isnt even above 200 yet. The cb indicator changes 2-3 at 200 hcg you see. Its ok tho.
> 
> How are you hun? Xxx

:hugs:oh bloody hell, when did you get your bfp 1-2 weeks? is there any chance it could change like tomoz or something? wasn't it a week last monday that you got 1-2 hun??? NO stay positive.... it will be ok :hugs:
i'm ok hun, just plodding along, getting more confused by the day with my bloody chart.. :wacko:
xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

> Its pointless going down there hun as nothing can be done sadly. They cant see anything until your hcg reaches 1500 I think and my hcg isnt even above 200 yet. The cb indicator changes 2-3 at 200 hcg you see. Its ok tho.

Cath, didn't you get a beta test? Sometimes those CB could be wrong, I don't trust those weeks.


----------



## Helena_

Got my cross hurrrrrs wahoo!


----------



## Helena_

it's 6:30am. I woke up because I was hungry, but when getting milk realized that my fridge shelves slide out. It excited me so much that I had to wake up Anthony and tell him. Oh god

cath- I've never used the conception indicator (don't have them in the US), but I've read a lot about them (wanted to see if it was worth paying double for them haha) and they don't seem all that reliable. All you know right now is that you have that little baby all snuggled in warm. :hugs:

sara- it's lovely how close you two are. I love him yelling at your mom :haha:


----------



## Helena_

does anyone use progesterone supplements? I've always taken it orally, but decided to try vaginally. I was thinking of sticking a softcup with it, but wasn't sure about that


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Helena yipee for your crosshairs.
I have af cramps now. Im sure she will be here today or tomorrow. 

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

MrsBroodyPant, you don't know that yet ((hugs))


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks Nina. I love the way u ladies keep me positive. But i just know lol.
X


----------



## c.m.c

MrsB please do an FRER ....... Honestly both pregnancies of mine I was convinced AF was coming....


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ive never bought a frer before. Where would i buy one from? Im just planning on seeing if af comes. Im not lucky enough to get a bfp this quickly. It took me 22 cycles to get my first bfp. X


----------



## Nina83

POAS this evening, ever so faint second line.
I can't believe that less than a week ago I was still pregnant and now it's all gone.
I am somewhat happy, the spotting stopped, so I guess we can technically start trying again. I think within the week I'll get a BFN, maybe the next blood test Thursday will be negative.
I was thinking today that I do want to TTC again, this cycle. I am afraid, but I think hope is stronger than fear. If my body is ready- I will succeed. 

I also need an opinion. My cowroker, who sits in the office next to me is pregnant. She's due I guess in December, one month after when I was first due. It's absolutely tearing me up inside. I want to talk to her- tell her that I am happy for her, but explain why I'm sad? I don't know, I feel so bad for not even saying congrats yet. I just can't do it. 
What should I do?


----------



## Nina83

> Im not lucky enough to get a bfp this quickly. It took me 22 cycles to get my first bfp.

Stop thinking that way! I was sure it would take me forever as well, but it took one cycle! It will not take that long again! :hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

:hugs: Nina

I also believe that if my body is ready right away it will work, so we started straight away. 

I'm not sure how I'd go with the coworker. I can't even say hello to my friends I see in the supermarket that were due right alongside me. Now sporting their beautiful bumps. I just see them and go the other direction. I think I'd burst into tears if I had to confront them :cry:


----------



## twinmummy06

MrsB I hope it's not AF, I've been cramping like a mofo since like 7dpo and still going now. 

I can buy FRER at the shops or a chemist here.


----------



## c.m.c

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Ive never bought a frer before. Where would i buy one from? Im just planning on seeing if af comes. Im not lucky enough to get a bfp this quickly. It took me 22 cycles to get my first bfp. X

Are u in the UK?

I got my first response in boots.....amazon and eBay should have them too


----------



## cathgibbs

Ill be joining u after this bleed goes xxx


----------



## Nina83

> Ill be joining u after this bleed goes xxx

Oh no, I'm so sorry ((hugs))


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath im so sorry. 

And af has got me! Cd1 

X


----------



## twinmummy06

:cry:

I'm so sorry Cath and MrsB :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

mornin ladies,
cath i'm so so sorry hun :( god, i just dont know what to say :(
mrs b... sorry the witch came, hey, its roll on to month 2, its just become "normal" now to spend the first half hoping you'll ov, then the second half hoping your pregnant!! i'm sure this ttc is no good for our healths!! :(
nina hun, i'm totally with you on the way your feeling, tbh be like me, if you don't want to do some thing, then dont! who cares! remember you've got your own issues, and you sure as shit dont have to justify yourself to anyone... my brothers mrs had a baby last month, my nephew, i only saw him last week, and i didnt even bother holding him, my mum called me a nasty bitch, i was like... fuckin whatever... i'm NOT holding him because I DONT WANT TO.... end of!! ;)
helena yipee for your cross hairs, what cd did you ov hun?? and yeah me and josh have a really great relationship, he calls my mum a dragon sometimes lmao, but he's seen all the fighting, the hurt, the tears.... so its really made us best mates :)
noob hun, you still cramping??? i've had the mil here, and no cramping... nothing, BUT hey driving thursday ;) still time, why's my temp so high?? maybe i'm ill, i dont feel anything but tingly boobs, oh and i had a bit of heartburn last night, never had it before... JESUS it hurts, i was like andy, punch my back, it was hurting in my back????? he said take a renee???? other than that... every month i go through bad pain, so nothing this month???? very strange :( 
hows everyone else doing? xxxxxxx


----------



## c.m.c

Aww cath and mrsB I'm so sorry


----------



## c.m.c

Nina I tried before my first AF after surgery....I was in agony with pain from my stitches but I still tried...it's impossible to do nothing sometimes 

When my friends told me to wait I said NO! I said look my body wont get pregnant f it's not ready

So Nina if I was in your boat I know I'd feel the exact same as u


----------



## c.m.c

Nina tell your co worker...she will understand ....and appreciate your honesty.....


----------



## Nina83

I'm sorry Mrs.B ((hugs))


----------



## Nina83

I had a crappy weekend.
This Wednesday I told y Mom and she was in shcok. I was the one who had to reaasure her I was OK. We planned on going to her house for the weekend, I thought it would be nice to talk, and just have time with her.
Stupid me. We've never been close. with the previous loss, she came to our place after the D&C and while we didn't talk about it, she did ask how I was, and later on told me she read about it, and she knows I'ms trong, will get through it, yada yada.
When we arrived at her house she just hugged us both, like she always does when we come. No asking me how I'm doing, how I'm feeling... The whole weekend it was, ackward, I kept waiting for her to ask me if I'm OK, if I need anything. Tell me she loves me, anything. But nothing. I just wanted to go home.
I was so dissapointed, she's my Mom, and she's supposed to be there for me. Care about me, ask how I am, let me cry on her shoulder. she has more interaction with my brothers 20 year old girlfriends. 
I'm just disapointed. disapointed I expected anything from her. I asked DH if maybe I should have started the conversation, or something, but why wouldn't she ask?
I'm just blah. I don't know why I share with her, if everyting it's the same.


----------



## ladyluck84

Cath I'm so so sorry! have u seen someone have they definely confirmed it? (Sorry missed all the messages yesterday)

Sarah: I had the worst period like cramps from a week after I ovulated and that was my biggest sign I was pregnant. I went to the doctor and he sai it was normal they stopped about a week after my BFP 

Had an awful nights sleep last night. Woke up feeling so sick! I'm meant to still be asking my antibiotics for the kidney infection last week but they say to take with food but I can't stomach anything... Hope I'm not getting ill again


----------



## twinmummy06

Oh Nina hun. I'm not sticking up for your mum for her not saying what you wanted to hear and supporting you - but it seems to be difficult for people who haven't been through a loss to talk to us about ours. It's like they don't want to hurt our feelings, bring up memories or make us cry, etc. What they don't understand is that we want to talk, to know that our babies are remembered. 

My mum hasn't brought up our loss either and we are pretty close. This is all I can put it down to. But then again I'm to nervous to try talk to her about it as I think she wouldn't know what to say and it would end up awkward. A vicious cycle :(


----------



## twinmummy06

Sarah your chart looks beautiful! Stop worrying about this rising - rising is good ;)

Hahaha sorry I had to laugh at the heartburn! I'm still getting it and its horrible hey :(

And yup still crampy, but not as bad now. Just light, niggly and annoying rather than ouchie.


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> I had a crappy weekend.
> This Wednesday I told y Mom and she was in shcok. I was the one who had to reaasure her I was OK. We planned on going to her house for the weekend, I thought it would be nice to talk, and just have time with her.
> Stupid me. We've never been close. with the previous loss, she came to our place after the D&C and while we didn't talk about it, she did ask how I was, and later on told me she read about it, and she knows I'ms trong, will get through it, yada yada.
> When we arrived at her house she just hugged us both, like she always does when we come. No asking me how I'm doing, how I'm feeling... The whole weekend it was, ackward, I kept waiting for her to ask me if I'm OK, if I need anything. Tell me she loves me, anything. But nothing. I just wanted to go home.
> I was so dissapointed, she's my Mom, and she's supposed to be there for me. Care about me, ask how I am, let me cry on her shoulder. she has more interaction with my brothers 20 year old girlfriends.
> I'm just disapointed. disapointed I expected anything from her. I asked DH if maybe I should have started the conversation, or something, but why wouldn't she ask?
> I'm just blah. I don't know why I share with her, if everyting it's the same.

:hugs:yeah, i know that feeling hun, thats exactly why i'm not telling my mother anything..... 
my mum is exactly the same with my brother and his girlfriend, its like he's golden boy, when i know different! :growlmad:
have you and your mum been close? did things change when you got married?
sometimes hun its better to not assume anything of them, to avoid the disappointment, i know it sounds harsh, and i know that "feeling" of expecting your own mother to show some emotion, but i've learned not to even bother.... cos your the only one who ends up feeling shitty! i dont know what your mums like or if you've ever been close, but my best friend is andy, i keep things away from my dad to protect him, and i dont tell my mum things, cos its none of her business, and i know she'll end up destroying any kind of happiness i have, or laughing at my loss! 
but you and your partner are the ones that WILL be there for eachother, and thats all you need hun xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

Helena - yay for crosshairs!!

Lady Luck - a kidney infection can't be good to leave without antibiotics :( can they give you something else that doesn't need food?


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Sarah your chart looks beautiful! Stop worrying about this rising - rising is good ;)
> 
> Hahaha sorry I had to laugh at the heartburn! I'm still getting it and its horrible hey :(
> 
> And yup still crampy, but not as bad now. Just light, niggly and annoying rather than ouchie.

:haha::haha:noob your so funny, i mean MEAN lmao, no really, i've never had it before, i seriously had my arm twisted and was banging my back :wacko: then i told andy to punch me in the back... wtf is that??????
i'm worrying cos its so high :wacko: isn't that a bad thing???? 
jesus, still cramping, whens your scan chiccy? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

Twin, I'm not sure, I think she just feels like she can't/doesn't want to talk to me. 
I know after my sister had her stillborn, they talked all the time. 
My mom constintly told me what was going on with her, how often she visited, what she bought her. I know her loss was different, but I'm her daughter as well and need her.
She told me "you're my strongest child, I don't need to worry, I know you'll get through whatever comes you way". Comforting, but I'd just like a hug. Growing up with someone who never really cared what I was up to or how I felt, made me become that strong. I just feel alone. Family should be those who we feel most comfortable, or ccomforted by. DH's parents care, but ask more questions than console. We just feel so alone right now.


----------



## sarahkr

ladyluck84 said:


> Cath I'm so so sorry! have u seen someone have they definely confirmed it? (Sorry missed all the messages yesterday)
> 
> Sarah: I had the worst period like cramps from a week after I ovulated and that was my biggest sign I was pregnant. I went to the doctor and he sai it was normal they stopped about a week after my BFP
> 
> Had an awful nights sleep last night. Woke up feeling so sick! I'm meant to still be asking my antibiotics for the kidney infection last week but they say to take with food but I can't stomach anything... Hope I'm not getting ill again

:wacko:thats the thing hun, i aint had ANY cramps, but my temp is high, i'm worried..... every month i go through the same shitty crfamps, ov/af/crazy cramps, but nothing this month????? :wacko:
yeah noobs right hun, i'm sure you can get liquid form of antibiotics, i know they say take with food, i never do, i just take them as and when hun, but if its a kidney infection, you do really need them hun xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

> but you and your partner are the ones that WILL be there for eachother, and thats all you need hun xxxxxx

Sarah, you're right, it just makes me sad that our family isn't around for us right now.


----------



## ladyluck84

I was fine taking them until yesterday when my apatite went complete and now feel a bit sick too. I'm going to try a force myself to have slice of toast


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> but you and your partner are the ones that WILL be there for eachother, and thats all you need hun xxxxxx
> 
> Sarah, you're right, it just makes me sad that our family isn't around for us right now.Click to expand...

:hugs:i totally understand that hun, but really, what would you want off them?? a hug?? an "i love you"???, it'll be ok??? or is it just acknowledgment? you and your dh are the ones that are gonna pull eachother through hun, i totally understand how you feel, except my opinion is different, i dont want ANYTHING off them, not even a congratulations, they will only find out anything when i start to show, and if it was like josh... i'd be giving birth the next month! so they wont have time to make me feel anything... if ya get what i mean hun? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

Oh right... No cramps well surely anything different from normal could be a good sign! Don't be worried be hopeful (I'm crossing fingers)


----------



## sarahkr

ladyluck84 said:


> Oh right... No cramps well surely anything different from normal could be a good sign! Don't be worried be hopeful (I'm crossing fingers)

:wacko:well i know i'm not looking for the same, but if i wasn't temping, i would deffo think, mmm nothing this month, not in with a chance... but as i am, and its high, i'm worried, its like my bbt is high, but my body has gone into... i aint doing shit mode..... if ya get me? :wacko::haha:xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone . Cath I'm so sorry Hun xxxxxxxxx Nina families can be so difficult to figure out sometimes ! With my loss my mam was a bit like that , once there was a initial conversation about it was never mentioned again , she would at times say quite insensitive things , my niece was pg at the same time I was and she would say things like " when your pregnant you get all those pains " ect referring to my niece . I wanted to scream at her but I was pregnant !!!! I don't think she meant to hurt me but maybe just didn't understand what an impact the loss had had. 
Mrs broody sorry AF arrived xxxxxx 
Hope everyone has a nice lazy Sunday xx


----------



## Nina83

Sarah, I think I just want an "I love you, and we will be here for you whenever you need us." 
I absolutly hate the fact that I don't really have any feelings towards "family". I never felt love from my family, I never understood how family love worked. 
I think that when we're young we need love, but we need family love even more as adults.


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> Sarah, I think I just want an "I love you, and we will be here for you whenever you need us."
> I absolutly hate the fact that I don't really have any feelings towards "family". I never felt love from my family, I never understood how family love worked.
> I think that when we're young we need love, but we need family love even more as adults.

:hugs:it seems as you've had it tough too hun, yeah i guess when i had josh and turned my life around, maybe i hoped to much that my mum had done the same, and we could have become friends not enemies... are you the eldest? remember, with you feeling like that, it will make your love and your bond so close and strong with your own children, its like giving them something that you never had, AND that feeling is amazing, the love, the smiles, the laughter, the hugs... THE I LOVE YOU MUMMY'S... it WILL be all yours hun.
i think that in your and my case hun, we never knew the normal love, it was always a case of that feeling, but never love, i dont think i needed love when i was young, i had to grow up fast.. or my brother would not be fed etc.. 
now we're older, i think yeah of course it would be great to have the love, but remember hun, strength and happiness comes from within, thats from you, what you created, and how long have you lived without others support.. hence you'll always get "she's big and ugly enough to cope", yes i am... but you made ,me that way! just sometimes it would be nice for that pat on the back maybe..... i do totally get where your coming from hun.... :hugs:
remember no matter what, you are strong, you made yourself strong, and you have all that love inside you, that you will share with "your own family" hun xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

I just cant shake these grumpy/hormonal/sad friggin mood swings today! Everything anyone has done today has just annoyed the crap out of me. Just the OH looking at me I wanted to gouge his eyes out with a fork. I keep reading all the pregnant people updates (further along than me) and holding back tears. I dont know why! Im so grateful to be given the chance again but then I just keep thinking I should be 30-32 weeks, not back at the beginning where it's scary again.


Had a shitty day :cry: It's night time but can't sleep either. ARGH.


----------



## ece77

Hi dears,

Nina & Sarah - So sorry you have such difficult relationships with your mothers :(. I also have a complicated one, but in a much different way. "I" am the distant and silent one most of the times. Don't know why, always have been that way, with almost everyone. I haven't even told my mother about the pregnancy or the MC! It was mostly because I didn't want to upset her, since she is such an emotional woman and would cry day&night if she learnt about it. And I didn't want to see the pain in her eyes everytime we were together. It would be such a torture for her and for me!
I agree with you Nina, we are who we are because of what we've been through in our childhood. But I think the best strategy is to accept everyone as they are and not give into false hopes. Because that hurts more than anything else.
And I agree with Sarah too. The most important person in my life is DH. He's my bestfriend, my lover, my father, my child, my life. I can talk anything with him, vent to him, laugh with him or at him. And I feel so lucky we've found each other. 
To cut a long story short, don't expect behaviours/emotions from your mother which you haven't seen upto now. It means she's just not capable for one reason or another. Or if you're so much annoyed and can't live until these issues are resolved, just talk to her, tell her how you feel, and give her a chance to justify herself. It still may be possible that you too will work everything out :)


----------



## ece77

MrsB - Sorry the witch got you :(. On to July then :)

Twin - It's just so normal to feel the way you do. If pregnancy is a rollercoaster, pregnancy after a loss must be the ghost train! You can let yourself to be upset every once in a while! But then remember that you have a little miracle growing inside you and get ecstatic!

Cath - Hope it's just a random bleeding you're experiencing. How are you now?

Helena - Yay for the crosshairs :) 

AFM - I am 7DPO today and I fear I may have a progesterone deficiency. Even my post-O temps are so low compared to everybody else's (36.4 at most this cycle). I think I'll just have a CD21 progesterone test next cycle.


----------



## c.m.c

ece77 said:


> MrsB - Sorry the witch got you :(. On to July then :)
> 
> Twin - It's just so normal to feel the way you do. If pregnancy is a rollercoaster, pregnancy after a loss must be the ghost train! You can let yourself to be upset every once in a while! But then remember that you have a little miracle growing inside you and get ecstatic!
> 
> Cath - Hope it's just a random bleeding you're experiencing. How are you now?
> 
> Helena - Yay for the crosshairs :)
> 
> AFM - I am 7DPO today and I fear I may have a progesterone deficiency. Even my post-O temps are so low compared to everybody else's (36.4 at most this cycle). I think I'll just have a CD21 progesterone test next cycle.


This is the first time I've ever temped and mine are low too:shrug: I've no idea ?

Are low temps attributed to low progesterone ....what ones progesterone do?


----------



## sarahkr

ece thanks hun, and yeah, see your like i am with my dad, he doesn't get told things to protect him, he would be the one hurting like me, and i NEVER want to see that hurt in his eyes again, but yeah, your older now, you will always have feelings for your parents, but i think you do tend to wrap your arms/life around "the one,your partner". its the same here, andy is my rock! he saved me in a way, he took that bitterness away and turned it into love and happiness, he will always be there... no matter what i've done, who i was, he gets the "good, bad and ugly" with me, and yeah they are allstill my family, BUT i live with my REAL family... the one thats gonna keep me safe FOREVER :)
noob hun, lmfo your so funny.... are you awake, cos your in a mood??? why dont you just lie there, and pretend your sleeping, and elbow your oh in the face hehehehe then say oopsssssss.......;)
cmc, you have a lot of open dots hun, so its hard to know what your true temp is... but yes, remember what the nutty professor told me about the second half of my chart, its where my chart said implantation had occurred, and he laughed, and said it was my progesterone, so i guess the rise is that kicking in, but if i dont get pregnant, i'm bringing the second part of my temps right down to a tad above the coverline, cos thats what he told me to do, he said that if he saw a problem, he would have something to investigate.... are you using that adjuster hun? if you've not saved the link to your tool bar, i'll send it you again hun :) xxxxxx


----------



## c.m.c

Sarah you're defo right....adjust so u can o and get good advice. How long have u been TTC?


When I use the adjuster it brings my temps down more sooo low that ovu friend won't let me enter a low as that????

Il give it another go here..... My temps won't be right as Ava wakens most nights....then some night she doesn't so I suppose the temps are messed up


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> Sarah you're defo right....adjust so u can o and get good advice. How long have u been TTC?
> 
> 
> When I use the adjuster it brings my temps down more sooo low that ovu friend won't let me enter a low as that????
> 
> Il give it another go here..... My temps won't be right as Ava wakens most nights....then some night she doesn't so I suppose the temps are messed up

:thumbup:yeah i'll be doing that hun, i dont want him to think i'm not ovulating, cos i dont want forced ovulation :wacko: i'm doing that myself... i just want a bloody miracle, just put ready formed in my belly, surely that aint to much to ask?? :shrug::haha:
we've neen trying for 8 months... well 9 this time hun, but age and weight are against me hun, so any help would be grateful! :thumbup:
do you get a good 4hrs sleep straight hun? what time is your first wake? is it before or about 4 hrs straight? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

Ordered my thermometer last Monday and still not arrived : (

So apart from making sure that you have at least 4 hours sleep and do it as soon as u wake at the same time. Is there anything else I should know?


----------



## c.m.c

sarahkr said:


> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> Sarah you're defo right....adjust so u can o and get good advice. How long have u been TTC?
> 
> 
> When I use the adjuster it brings my temps down more sooo low that ovu friend won't let me enter a low as that????
> 
> Il give it another go here..... My temps won't be right as Ava wakens most nights....then some night she doesn't so I suppose the temps are messed up
> 
> :thumbup:yeah i'll be doing that hun, i dont want him to think i'm not ovulating, cos i dont want forced ovulation :wacko: i'm doing that myself... i just want a bloody miracle, just put ready formed in my belly, surely that aint to much to ask?? :shrug::haha:
> we've neen trying for 8 months... well 9 this time hun, but age and weight are against me hun, so any help would be grateful! :thumbup:
> do you get a good 4hrs sleep straight hun? what time is your first wake? is it before or about 4 hrs straight? xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

I suppose I do get 4 hrs but I wouldn't have time to temp as when she wakens she cries looking me...my therm is o crap it takes ages to get my true temo:dohh:

Aww lets hope ur BFP is round the corner sarah....this could be your month:hugs:


----------



## Helena_

I need to catch up on the last 3 pages, but also needed to vent. First off, 4dpo and BORED. At least my Opks are finally negative. I didn't test yesterday, so not sure what they were. Been sticking the progesterone up my hooha. Lots of fun :p 

Yesterday started off pretty nice. We went to our nieces dance recital. It was HOT. In San Diego it was like 77, but by his sister's house it was 107. It SUCKED being in that tiny gym with a ton of people watch the kids. We had dinner at his sister's with the family and had a pretty great time. I played with the kids for most of the time. Our niece (she's 3) sang me a lullaby to put me to sleep and then we read bedtime stories. I miss her already haha. 
After we left things went downhill. We got into a sorta big fight. What happened was he was talking to his dad and was asked when he would be deploying. He told him July to October of next year. Fine, great. Only problem is....he never told me that. I only found out about this when he told his father. I had to act like I knew about this all night. I was pissed and upset, but let it slide. On the way home I asked him to please tell me about important things like that (this wasn't the first time this has happened). He suddenly yelled at me (or "raised his voice" as he said) that he did tell me about this. I would have remembered this bit of important information. So I just stopped talking to him because I didn't want to fight. We get home and we talk after my silent treatment no longer worked. He then continues to fight with me that he already told me and I just forgot. Then all of a sudden changes his tune and said he didn't tell me because it was just a rumor and he didn't want to tell me until he knew for sure. ok...so which one is it? You told me or you didn't tell me? what the fuck. The issue here is that he has ALWAYS told me any bit of information rumor or not. In fact, he just told me about moving to Japan in a few years. This is also a rumor and nothing official has been announced. Almost everything he tells me is just a rumor. It's never official until it's just about to happen. I deserve to know anything that majorly impacts my life. Like my husband being for 3-4 months. He also worded this to his father that it was a fact. So all night all I could believe was it was a fact. a fact he didn't tell me. He was adamant that I was being ridiculous all night until I asked him if he'd like me to not tell him about pregnant next time. I could just wait until 13 weeks so i know the baby is set in stone. I think that struck home for him. I also reminded him that while he wants to make his father proud (and for some reason his father seems happy when he talks about deployments...ass), I'm the one sitting at home alone missing him every single day. His dad doesn't give a shit if he doesn't see him for a few months. That's what they're used to so it's absolutely nothing to him. I'm the one that matters when it comes to him leaving. Impressing his father is nothing. That he needs to start putting me first and that we're married and live together so this information should first be told to me and not something I find out by eavesdropping. Also that it's selfish of him not to give me an idea of when it'll happen when he has even a small hint of information because at this point, if I were to get pregnant this cycle out kid would be about 4 months old when he leaves. He won't be back until s/he's about 7 months old. Of course, this means that the child could be younger or I could just be about to give birth when he's away. Leaving me alone with an infant or making me go through child birth alone is infinitely selfish when we could just as easily plan around him leaving. We could wait a few months to try to avoid that time frame. Not giving me all the information he has so that we can come to an agreement on the best time frame together is terrible. As it stands, I still want to go ahead and keep trying but knowing everything is extremely important in this decision. I also hated the fact that while I'm trying to internalize that in a year he'll be gone (during my birthday and possibly leaving me with an infant) in front of 10 people. his dad is cracking jokes about me being alone. At that point I took a shot and left the room. We worked things out, but honestly I'm still hurt by it.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi Girls,

Sorry for not being around much over the weekend - have been feeling pretty awful all weekend, firstly a hangover on Saturday and then sore throat and fever yesterday.

Pink was AMAZEBALLS!!!! Awesome show! Drank too much wine and tried to ignore the fact that I was meant to have been 23 weeks exactly that day. I had my eye brows waxed the next morning and the lady who did it, said she was leaving concerts till next year due to being pregnant - I then saw her bump and smiled but inside was thinking "She'd be about 24 weeks" - I then felt down :(

Anyway, PINK was the best show I have ever seen. Check out this clip taken in Perth Arena (Where I saw her)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCQXHY9A9GM

I have done a few HPT's - way too early for that and of course they are negative BUT I just don't feel pregnant.... mind you, what does pregnant FEEL like....*sigh*

Anyway, Day 1 of stupid detox starts today. Protein only! I am doing 3 days of Bodytrim before going back to 1200 calories...but will continue to stay away from carbs. So feeling sad and sorry for myself right now.

{{{{hugs}}}} to everyone that needs them. Will read through everyone's posts now. Sorry to MrsBroodyPant - saw that AF has showed. Sucks Balls doesn't it!!!! {hugs}


----------



## sarahkr

mornin ladies,
susan... pink looks bloody amazing, soooooo jealous ;)
LL.. yeah thats it really, you need 4 hrs straight and take it the same time each morning hun :)
cmc... if its too difficult taking it with the little one, i really wouldn't worry about your temps being off hun, if you are worried ask your doc for cd21 bloods, i'm going to have mine done tomoz, to measure my progesterone ;)
helena hun, christ, mmmm i hear what your saying chick, i think that would deffo throw my blood pressure through the roof too!! its like you've been trying so hard AND he was totally aware of what you we're trying for, then dropping it on you, or worse not !! and then the comment about not telling him "till its set in stone"well at that point i would have been packing andy's things!! last month he made some comment, and i blew up like a bottle of pop, it was all over work too, now i've been a single parent for most of josh's life, and i thought i love andy and ok yeah we'll have a baby! but when he started talking about working all these hours, i flipped... he went back to bed, so i barged upstairs, went in the "drawer" got all my opk's, smiley's, pg tests, monitor, sticks... etc... started taking pics of them, he jumped up and started crying and said please dont do this, i was like do what?? i'm not having a baby with you END OF!!! bad idea, if your not gonna be around, then i aint being the single parent AGAIN!! so this month, he's really got involved, asking to see my charts etc.... no, i'm totally with you, and you have every right to be angry hun! oh yeah its fun making a baby, but you never know how you'll be when the baby is born, i'm so not saying you'll be bad, but i always think "what if i dont bond with it?" horrible i know, but i've seen so many single parents go into depression afterwards... cos you do need support from someone, or you will go stir crazy!! no, i think he was a bit bang out of order chic... i hope you cleared the air now tho? lmao at putting your progesterone in your wooha, what exactly does it do? i'm having my 21 day bloods done, whats "bad" hun? i dont understand what i'm looking for, its supposed to be tomoz, but i started spotting the day before, so i thought sod it, i'll walk down today, plus i want the results before i go on friday lol....
hope everyone else is ok? xxxxxxxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Helena that must be very hard. I would hate it if DH had to go away. I think you have a right to be upset. Do u think that he was trying to protect you and then when his dad was around he said it not thinking that, that would be the way you would find out?


----------



## ece77

Good morning everybody,

cmc - I agree with Sarah If you're waking up a lot during the night, just don't worry yourself over temps and get the CD21 test.

Susan - Pink looks absolutely amazing. Hope she comes over here soon!

Helena - Can LL84 be right? Maybe he was just trying to figure out the best time to tell you and got caught when his dad asked?

Sarah - I also want to get my progesterone checked. Do you know if you "have" to do it on CD21? I'm on CD22 today. But since I'll already go and get my HCG checked today (for the follow up of the molar), it'll be very convenient for me if I can get it done too. What do you say? And also the prolactin thing, are you getting it done too?


----------



## sarahkr

ece77 said:


> Good morning everybody,
> 
> cmc - I agree with Sarah If you're waking up a lot during the night, just don't worry yourself over temps and get the CD21 test.
> 
> Susan - Pink looks absolutely amazing. Hope she comes over here soon!
> 
> Helena - Can LL84 be right? Maybe he was just trying to figure out the best time to tell you and got caught when his dad asked?
> 
> Sarah - I also want to get my progesterone checked. Do you know if you "have" to do it on CD21? I'm on CD22 today. But since I'll already go and get my HCG checked today (for the follow up of the molar), it'll be very convenient for me if I can get it done too. What do you say? And also the prolactin thing, are you getting it done too?

:shrug:i'm having mine done today, i'm cd20, but i did start spotting the tuesday, so, i'm just gonna pretend hun :haha: i'll just say yeah i'm cd21 :haha: i'm not really sure if it matters if your a day out hun :thumbup: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey ladies!

Im back with you all! had a mc over the weekend.

Fill me in then ladies! whos due to ov?! Whos due to test?!

Sarah are you still dead? xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Im back with you all! had a mc over the weekend.
> 
> Fill me in then ladies! whos due to ov?! Whos due to test?!
> 
> Sarah are you still dead? xxx

:haha::haha:i wasn't, but am slowly dying :haha::haha:
:hugs:how are you getting on hun? i'm so sorry chic xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Cath...so sorry for your MC...hugs...


Sarah and ece....I got pregnant 1st cycle both times o I'm hoping my progesterone is ok...I think my real hassle will be having one tube now.

Helena...I know how u feel...he prob doesn't wanna stress u out when u are TTC....though men are dopes! He is right...I bet nothing is true till it happens! Though its nice to be prepared mentally so tell him that's why u need to know... My DH was away from our DD from 5 to 11 months working and I coped fine!


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> Cath...so sorry for your MC...hugs...
> 
> 
> Sarah and ece....I got pregnant 1st cycle both times o I'm hoping my progesterone is ok...I think my real hassle will be having one tube now.
> 
> Helena...I know how u feel...he prob doesn't wanna stress u out when u are TTC....though men are dopes! He is right...I bet nothing is true till it happens! Though its nice to be prepared mentally so tell him that's why u need to know... My DH was away from our DD from 5 to 11 months working and I coped fine!

:haha:i'm gonna walk down now, and lie lmao :haha: i really want the results before i go xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

im ok girls, im just looking at it as a delayed af.

Wheres everyone at? xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Sarah last night DD kept from 8.30pm to 8.00am!! So maybe I got a true temp lol!!

The only thing to me that matters the most is having lots of sex and getting a positive preg test....the temps are just a good distraction in the tww! It's so hard waiting..

When are u ladies going to test?


----------



## cathgibbs

I researched loads of thngs about temping last night and i must agree temping is the way forward and like you said its a good distraction! xx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Morning all,

Cath im sorry u had a mc....big hugs hun xxx

Sarah - when do u go on hol?

Susan im glad u had a fab time seeing Pink. 

Cmc - next cycle im not going to bother testing early. Seeing a bfn got me down a bit. 

Im cd2 now and i start clomid tonight! Yipee! Lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Yay for Clomid hun!! Word of advise - get some pre-seed in as clomid dries things up and it can become sore :rofl: xxx


----------



## sarahkr

just got back, i'm sure the silly cow took too much blood out of my little arm, felt funny walking home.... 
and ffs..... your supposed to be on a break and not ttc, cos if i'm pregnant, my levels will be high..... oooohhh you wait till i get back and see dr knobhead!!!!!!

cath hun, thats the way i would probably look at it hun :)
cmc, mmm not really sure if thats a true temp either chic, did you have no sleep at all?? bet your knackered hun 
mrs b i go friday YIPEEE then get back, the monday andy's gotta take a sample to the hospital, SA.... so will see what the results are, then just make up some temps and take them into dr knobhead, scream and shout then be referred (hopefully) if he keeps to his word xxxxxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Well I am 9DPO and need to stay away from the fricking tests! Just did another and got a squinter of a line - NO ONE SAY A WORD....it's probably just an indent line. I took the test apart to look closely and am sure its an indent. It doesn't have colour. I will try and stay away from the tests for a few days! I swear next time, I am going to leave it until 14DPO like the time I got pregnant and only do the test then!

I have started to get sore boobs (nips only) BUT, I used to get that before a period. Have been getting some twinges where my ovary is BUT again, sometimes you just see symptoms where they are just symptoms are AF due in 8 days.

Anyway....I slapped myself around the face for standing the garden with the inside of a FRER and my iPHONE and when I googled "Inverting pregnancy tests" - well then I came here to announce that;

I HAVE FRICKING LOST MY MIND!!!!


----------



## twinmummy06

Eeeeeep!! Susan! I got a line that looked like an indent at 8dpo!! Had bfp by 9dpo night pee. 

I know, I know! I'm not helping :haha:


----------



## xxDreamxx

twinmummy06 said:


> Eeeeeep!! Susan! I got a line that looked like an indent at 8dpo!! Had bfp by 9dpo night pee.
> 
> I know, I know! I'm not helping :haha:

Don't suppose you stood in the garden with your iphone and took a pic of your "Indent BFP" did you? :blush:


----------



## twinmummy06

Errrrr if I said yes would you not feel so alone :haha:

But yes I am guilty of going outside with my tests and iPhone to get natural light LOL. We are all a little bit crazy ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

Upload the pic?? xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

twinmummy06 said:


> Errrrr if I said yes would you not feel so alone :haha:
> 
> But yes I am guilty of going outside with my tests and iPhone to get natural light LOL. We are all a little bit crazy ;)

I showed hubby when he got home and he just shook his head. He said it looks like an indent :wacko:

hmmmm when to test again (That was on a not very long hold...about 1-2 hours). Should I leave it till tomorrow morning (10DPO) or leave it till Wed morning (11DPO)?

OMG...its bound to be an indent...but the other 3 I took in the last few days didn't have them :blush:


----------



## twinmummy06

Well I think the main question here is - 

How many FRERs do you have to use :haha:


----------



## xxDreamxx

cathgibbs said:


> Upload the pic?? xxx

Seriously...it's an indent...the rational side of myself knows this. :cry:

Click on the test and tilt your head as if you were tilting the test and look from the tops of your eyes.... 

SEE???? I need to be incarcerated in the nearest loony bin. :blush::blush::blush::blush:
 



Attached Files:







test resized1.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## xxDreamxx

twinmummy06 said:


> Well I think the main question here is -
> 
> How many FRERs do you have to use :haha:

15 FRER, 1 FR and 1 Clear Blue Digital :blush:


----------



## twinmummy06

Well that can only mean you should def test tomorrow fmu!!

And I totally see the line your talking about.


----------



## xxDreamxx

twinmummy06 said:


> Well that can only mean you should def test tomorrow fmu!!
> 
> And I totally see the line your talking about.

Yeah...but let me show you a fabulous indent that I got last year....
 



Attached Files:







373.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## xxDreamxx

anyway....as I said, I am 99% sure its an indent BUT....will continue to test....


----------



## twinmummy06

Holy jeebus. That is a doozy of an ident!! Was that in the time frame? 

I got an evap on a FRER about a year ago that just about gave me a heart attack (wasn't ttc) but was left for hours.


----------



## twinmummy06

xxDreamxx said:


> anyway....as I said, I am 99% sure its an indent BUT....will continue to test....

Yes, you must!! :haha:


----------



## xxDreamxx

twinmummy06 said:


> Holy jeebus. That is a doozy of an ident!! Was that in the time frame?
> 
> I got an evap on a FRER about a year ago that just about gave me a heart attack (wasn't ttc) but was left for hours.

Yep...that doozy of mofo came up within the 3 minutes and that pic is just taken with camera - no editing - just zooming. SERIOUSLY A MIND F**K! :dohh:


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh hun I cant see anything BUT BUT BUT I cant see anything EVER one FRERS unless its a beaming pos lol thats why i dont buy them i dont like them but test tomorrow or Wednesday hun!! eekkkkkkkkkkkkkk my first loss last year i used a frer for that and had what i though was an evap/indent but turned into a BFP!! xxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

xxDreamxx said:


> twinmummy06 said:
> 
> 
> Holy jeebus. That is a doozy of an ident!! Was that in the time frame?
> 
> I got an evap on a FRER about a year ago that just about gave me a heart attack (wasn't ttc) but was left for hours.
> 
> Yep...that doozy of mofo came up within the 3 minutes and that pic is just taken with camera - no editing - just zooming. SERIOUSLY A MIND F**K! :dohh:Click to expand...

That's just horrible!


----------



## sarahkr

YIPEEEEEEEE
see susan hun, the plan payed off!!! test tomoz... praying for a happy, sticky one hun xxxxxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

sarahkr said:


> YIPEEEEEEEE
> see susan hun, the plan payed off!!! test tomoz... praying for a happy, sticky one hun xxxxxx

Sarah, this is exactly why I didn't want to post :lol: it's almost certainly an indent


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> YIPEEEEEEEE
> see susan hun, the plan payed off!!! test tomoz... praying for a happy, sticky one hun xxxxxx
> 
> Sarah, this is exactly why I didn't want to post :lol: it's almost certainly an indentClick to expand...

:wacko:a line is a line..... try again in the morning, what time is it there? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

sarahkr said:


> xxDreamxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> YIPEEEEEEEE
> see susan hun, the plan payed off!!! test tomoz... praying for a happy, sticky one hun xxxxxx
> 
> Sarah, this is exactly why I didn't want to post :lol: it's almost certainly an indentClick to expand...
> 
> :wacko:a line is a line..... try again in the morning, what time is it there? xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

It's 7:49pm here now and a line is not always a line - that pic before of me holding the FRER was an indent and not an actual BFP. But we shall see soon enough


----------



## sarahkr

yes, do one again in the morning! 
your not temping are you hun?? xxxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

sarahkr said:


> yes, do one again in the morning!
> your not temping are you hun?? xxxx

No, although I did buy the thermometer - could just never be bothered


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> yes, do one again in the morning!
> your not temping are you hun?? xxxx
> 
> No, although I did buy the thermometer - could just never be botheredClick to expand...

:nope:neither can i atm.... roll on friday!! xxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I wont say anything Susan....except good luck hunxxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I wont say anything Susan....except good luck hunxxx

Thanks.... It's a mind f*** isn't it.... The normal rational me is aghast that I would even post the pic when I am thinking it's most likely an indent. 

This TTC milarkey makes me crazy esp as its the first time after the loss.

Last night I dreamt I was giving birth but never found out what happened to the baby I gave birth to :( 

I guess Wednesdays Obgyn appt is weighing on my mind - hoping we get answers.

Anyway off to bed

{hugs}


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I know it certainly plays with your head. I'm so over this ttc milarkey.........not lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Good luck for testing in the AM hun! xxx


----------



## c.m.c

sarahkr said:


> just got back, i'm sure the silly cow took too much blood out of my little arm, felt funny walking home....
> and ffs..... your supposed to be on a break and not ttc, cos if i'm pregnant, my levels will be high..... oooohhh you wait till i get back and see dr knobhead!!!!!!
> 
> cath hun, thats the way i would probably look at it hun :)
> cmc, mmm not really sure if thats a true temp either chic, did you have no sleep at all?? bet your knackered hun
> mrs b i go friday YIPEEE then get back, the monday andy's gotta take a sample to the hospital, SA.... so will see what the results are, then just make up some temps and take them into dr knobhead, scream and shout then be referred (hopefully) if he keeps to his word xxxxxx


My stupid iPad again:dohh:

I meant she slept 12 hrs so I it tins of unbroken sleep for once:happydance:


----------



## c.m.c

xxDreamxx said:


> Well I am 9DPO and need to stay away from the fricking tests! Just did another and got a squinter of a line - NO ONE SAY A WORD....it's probably just an indent line. I took the test apart to look closely and am sure its an indent. It doesn't have colour. I will try and stay away from the tests for a few days! I swear next time, I am going to leave it until 14DPO like the time I got pregnant and only do the test then!
> 
> I have started to get sore boobs (nips only) BUT, I used to get that before a period. Have been getting some twinges where my ovary is BUT again, sometimes you just see symptoms where they are just symptoms are AF due in 8 days.
> 
> Anyway....I slapped myself around the face for standing the garden with the inside of a FRER and my iPHONE and when I googled "Inverting pregnancy tests" - well then I came here to announce that;
> 
> I HAVE FRICKING LOST MY MIND!!!!

Susan I'm so excited or you!! O flip u ave to test everyday now o know I would...o goodness you're same cycle day as me I'm tempted too

My nipples are soooooo sensitive nd tingly too


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> just got back, i'm sure the silly cow took too much blood out of my little arm, felt funny walking home....
> and ffs..... your supposed to be on a break and not ttc, cos if i'm pregnant, my levels will be high..... oooohhh you wait till i get back and see dr knobhead!!!!!!
> 
> cath hun, thats the way i would probably look at it hun :)
> cmc, mmm not really sure if thats a true temp either chic, did you have no sleep at all?? bet your knackered hun
> mrs b i go friday YIPEEE then get back, the monday andy's gotta take a sample to the hospital, SA.... so will see what the results are, then just make up some temps and take them into dr knobhead, scream and shout then be referred (hopefully) if he keeps to his word xxxxxx
> 
> 
> My stupid iPad again:dohh:
> 
> I meant she slept 12 hrs so I it tins of unbroken sleep for once:happydance:Click to expand...

:thumbup:ahhhh i get ya hun, well that will be your true temp hun, dont know why its got an open dot??? :shrug: wheres nina the chart pro??? OR noob :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

an open one means that FF thinks that that temp is a bit off or it doesnt match up with the others - just ignore it lol i do haha xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> an open one means that FF thinks that that temp is a bit off or it doesnt match up with the others - just ignore it lol i do haha xxx

:thumbup:thought it was something like that, although it should be right if she took it at normal time, and had lots of sleep :shrug: oh i dunno hun, i've got the attention span of a gold fish today, and a serious case of idontgivafuckitis :haha: dont know whats up with me, should be happy i'm going away :happydance: ffs need to snap out of this :growlmad: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Dream I see it too:) sweet dreams and fxd for your test in the am xxxxx 
Hi everyone else , boy ye are a busy lot !!!! I can't keep up !!! That's it ill have to hand in the notice in work to concentrate full time !!!!


----------



## c.m.c

Hey left wonderin how are u keeping?

Yes it's a busy thread isn't it


----------



## Helena_

thanks guys. I was really just upset that I heard it when he told his dad. I know it isn't set in stone, but still. He told his dad as if it were. He's also always told me everything rumor or not. my guess is that he just didn't want to think about it, but his dad gets all proud and beamy when they talk about him going out to sea. I know I'll be fine, but my worry has a lot to do with the fact that I just moved to a new city (across the country, 3000 miles away) and know no one except for his family who aren't even local. I'm over it now, but if he pulls this crap again there will be hell to pay!

so I'm not 5dpo. I hate the first half of the tww. there's nothing to do :haha: I called my fertility specialist and I have an appointment on july 30th at 2pm for a saline sono. I have to start birth control when/if I get my period. BOOOOO. 


I hope to see lots of bfps before that! get busy, ladies


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im also finding this thread really busy and hard to keep up and remember who is doing what lol. I cant cope if anyone else joins lol only joking.
Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ive taken my first clomid tablet! I hope it helps to make a lovely little egg who can come live with me and call me mummy xxx


----------



## Helena_

have you taken clomid before, mrs. b?


----------



## Left wonderin

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Ive taken my first clomid tablet! I hope it helps to make a lovely little egg who can come live with me and call me mummy xxx

Here is to twins :winkwink:


----------



## ladyluck84

Yay come on little tablet work your magic!

I'm sorry being really stupid what is an indent? It looks like a faint line to me?


----------



## ladyluck84

So if I'm going for my old 28 day cycle then I'm due on in 8 days... But the last 3 months I have 31,35,28 and this month I appear to ovulate cd 10! so I have actually no clue when I'm due, when I would be late or even when I would think about testing?!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Morning! 

Well after a night of waking every hour and checking the time & needing to pee and telling myself to hold it I got up at 5:30 and peed.

I am seeing something but am not sure if its an indent, hubby didnt even bother looking and said he would when he woke up :lol: soooo nothing conclusive so I need to keep testing. Maybe I need to hold for 4 hours this afternoon and limit liquid intake whilst I do it?

So, still none the wiser


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

This is my 4th clomid cycle. I got my bfp on my 2nd cycle. 
I'd love twins but it can give u added complications which i dont want. I'd like a non eventful pregnancy please! 

Ladyluck - if u know how long your LP is then just test after your longest one

X


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hey Twin - my random diet of protein yesterday has lost me 1.1kg (2.4lbs) overnight.... This detox crap is fun. My throat is swollen & sore though so added cups of hot tea yesterday & will continue today :)


----------



## twinmummy06

Susan I always lose like 3kg in the first few days - water weight of course! I bloat so much from carbs! But it's good to see lol. 

And two possible indents can't be a coincidence (I hope!). 

I actually seem to get darker lines in the arvo, after a few hours hold and not drinking much. Worth a shot? You do have a lot of tests to spare :haha:


----------



## xxDreamxx

twinmummy06 said:


> Susan I always lose like 3kg in the first few days - water weight of course! I bloat so much from carbs! But it's good to see lol.
> 
> And two possible indents can't be a coincidence (I hope!).
> 
> I actually seem to get darker lines in the arvo, after a few hours hold and not drinking much. Worth a shot? You do have a lot of tests to spare :haha:

Well hubby checked the test out and says he can't see anything (I didn't take this one apart) :blush: Anyway, he does have awful vision and it was 6am standing in the bathroom :haha:

I think I may just leave them alone now....and not test ........ if I can....


----------



## twinmummy06

xxDreamxx said:


> I think I may just leave them alone now....and not test ........ if I can....

:rofl:


----------



## xxDreamxx

twinmummy06 said:


> xxDreamxx said:
> 
> 
> I think I may just leave them alone now....and not test ........ if I can....
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Well rushing into the garden, the minute hubby has left for work so I can stand in the freezing cold in short sleeves taking photos of a test from every angle with my iPhone is not normal behaviour....:-=:-=:-=:-=

Maybe the sore boobs and ovarian twinges are AF on her way early - I am due in 7 days, who knows if she will follow my 28 day cycle after the MC.

Anyway - as you were people..... no more craziness from me.... no siree-bob!

:coffee:


----------



## sarahkr

mornin all,
LL when is your af due hun? my Lphase is 17 days, which is quite long, it should be 14/15 ish, 
helena hun, your chart looks great so far :lol:
susan, you crack me up!! i agree with noob....:)
LW wow congratulations hun, your going to be one busy lady.... :) 
hope everyone else is ok? xxxxxx


----------



## ladyluck84

MrsBroodyPant said:


> This is my 4th clomid cycle. I got my bfp on my 2nd cycle.
> I'd love twins but it can give u added complications which i dont want. I'd like a non eventful pregnancy please!
> 
> Ladyluck - if u know how long your LP is then just test after your longest one
> 
> X

I know it is meant to be the same every month but mine appears to range 12-16 days?!


----------



## sarahkr

ladyluck84 said:


> MrsBroodyPant said:
> 
> 
> This is my 4th clomid cycle. I got my bfp on my 2nd cycle.
> I'd love twins but it can give u added complications which i dont want. I'd like a non eventful pregnancy please!
> 
> Ladyluck - if u know how long your LP is then just test after your longest one
> 
> X
> 
> I know it is meant to be the same every month but mine appears to range 12-16 days?!Click to expand...

is that since the m/c hun? have you always had irregular cycles?? or have they been normal?? xxx 12-16 LPhase is normal hun :thumbup:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Uhhh day 2 of being a housewife and I am bored bat shit crazy! my throat is sore so not up for much, so just been laying around being lazy.

Have my OBGYN appointment tomorrow and am hoping we get some answers about what happened to our baby. Just seems like a lot of waiting around.

How is everyone else's day going... or evening.... early morning? I don't do time zones well - it requires math!


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> Uhhh day 2 of being a housewife and I am bored bat shit crazy! my throat is sore so not up for much, so just been laying around being lazy.
> 
> Have my OBGYN appointment tomorrow and am hoping we get some answers about what happened to our baby. Just seems like a lot of waiting around.
> 
> How is everyone else's day going... or evening.... early morning? I don't do time zones well - it requires math!

:haha:8.10am here.... cooking a roast chicken :wacko: ooohhhh good luck for tomoz, i hope you hear what you need hun xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

sarahkr said:


> xxDreamxx said:
> 
> 
> Uhhh day 2 of being a housewife and I am bored bat shit crazy! my throat is sore so not up for much, so just been laying around being lazy.
> 
> Have my OBGYN appointment tomorrow and am hoping we get some answers about what happened to our baby. Just seems like a lot of waiting around.
> 
> How is everyone else's day going... or evening.... early morning? I don't do time zones well - it requires math!
> 
> :haha:8.10am here.... cooking a roast chicken :wacko: ooohhhh good luck for tomoz, i hope you hear what you need hun xxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

shit man...a roast chicken at 8:10am - you sound like a proper housewife. My chicken normally comes in a Nando's container

:haha:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Mmmmm Nando's!!!!

:coffee:


----------



## sarahkr

lmfao :lol: i just dont know whats wrong with me, i'm like a walking zombie.... 3 times i've opened the wardrobe door and looked at my clothes... then shut it!!! i NEED to start packing..... 
shoot me now!!!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

sarahkr said:


> lmfao :lol: i just dont know whats wrong with me, i'm like a walking zombie.... 3 times i've opened the wardrobe door and looked at my clothes... then shut it!!! i NEED to start packing.....
> shoot me now!!!!!! xxxxxxx

Maybe you're pregnant? When are you testing?


----------



## ece77

Good morning all!

10:30 (am) here!

Sarah - I have to agree with Susan. Roast chicken at 8:10?! You are one hell of a housewife :)

Susan - I kind of see a line too :). Are you sure about the other "indent" incident? Is it possible you had a chemical pregnancy then? Hope this one is a real line!

MrsB - Good luck with clomid. I fancy about twins some times but then realize I'd probably go nuts worrying about every single thing :).

Cath - So sorry for the MC. But I must say I admire your strength!

AFM - CD9. Probably will start spotting tomorrow. Had an awful sleep last night. It was so cold, I was shivering! And had nightmares till I woke up :(.


----------



## cathgibbs

xxdreamxx - sore throat, ovary twinges and sore boobs are all a sign of early preg! Have you done a diff test? i hate FRER lol 

Sarah - a roast chicken?! at 8.10?! Get back to bed and watch Jezza woman lol! i loved having a few days off last week, was a right lazy mare  xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ece thank you hun, i was a shivering before my bfp! xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

ece77 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> 
> 
> Susan - I kind of see a line too :). Are you sure about the other "indent" incident? Is it possible you had a chemical pregnancy then? Hope this one is a real line!
> 
> 
> AFM - CD9. Probably will start spotting tomorrow. Had an awful sleep last night. It was so cold, I was shivering! And had nightmares till I woke up :(.

hmm could have been...but after getting 2 lines like that, I used a test from another batch (same day) and it was stark white.

I really hope the lines I am seeing now progress... anyway.... too scared to talk about it....

hmm I have been shivering too - I went to bed before but the ovarian twinges woke me up so I went and sat in the sun in the back garden to warm up. I cant believe I used to tough out English weather and now I shiver when it's 15ºc


----------



## xxDreamxx

cathgibbs said:


> xxdreamxx - sore throat, ovary twinges and sore boobs are all a sign of early preg! Have you done a diff test? i hate FRER lol
> 
> Sarah - a roast chicken?! at 8.10?! Get back to bed and watch Jezza woman lol! i loved having a few days off last week, was a right lazy mare  xxx

We don't have many tests in Australia that are reliable. FRER are the earliest you can use. I have a normal First Response dip stick and a clear blue digital but I don't want to see a "false negative" if its too early for that one.


----------



## c.m.c

Dream you're tempting me to test but I'm going to wait to sat or sun.....AF due next tues


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> Dream you're tempting me to test but I'm going to wait to sat or sun.....AF due next tues

:happydance:yay, same day as me..... i think, if it makes up its mind!!! :wacko: 
:haha:cath... the chicken has been on since 7am..... i was just getting it out the fridge to put in the roasting tin, but ended up turning the oven on :wacko: so might aswell let it cook now, it'll be done in 5 mins..... i wont do the roasties etc yet....

mmm yeah, me thinks i might go back to bed!!!!! xxxx:hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

c.m.c said:


> Dream you're tempting me to test but I'm going to wait to sat or sun.....AF due next tues

Yes, don't do it.... it fecks with your mind....it really does. :cry:


----------



## cathgibbs

hahaha Sarah im like that, ill start prep a sunday dinner as soon as i wake up and before I know it its cooked and iv done a cooked breakfast all by 11 lol! xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> hahaha Sarah im like that, ill start prep a sunday dinner as soon as i wake up and before I know it its cooked and iv done a cooked breakfast all by 11 lol! xxx

:haha::haha:i didnt mean to turn the oven on at like 7am :wacko: think i just went into auto pilot, yeah its like bloody christmas day!!! thats what i do then :wacko: i need a good slap!!! suitcase is more important and i'm cooking a bloody roast dinner :haha::wacko: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

xxDreamxx said:


> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> Dream you're tempting me to test but I'm going to wait to sat or sun.....AF due next tues
> 
> Yes, don't do it.... it fecks with your mind....it really does. :cry:Click to expand...

I hate the tww....it's the most stressful but ever:growlmad:



Sarah get packing you've an amazing holiday to go to:happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> xxDreamxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> Dream you're tempting me to test but I'm going to wait to sat or sun.....AF due next tues
> 
> Yes, don't do it.... it fecks with your mind....it really does. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I hate the tww....it's the most stressful but ever:growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah get packing you've an amazing holiday to go to:happydance:Click to expand...

:thumbup:YES i must start packing.... i will go do it now! the chicken is cooked, and i WILL NOT just stare in the wardrobe :haha: i will actually pack :thumbup: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Ok Susan now I'm going mental!

I just did a clearblue digital test.....of course it's bfn but when I ejected the cartridge I swear I can see a faint second line....am I going crazy?


----------



## twinmummy06

cmc - I think all digitals have two lines, no matter bfn or bfp :(


----------



## c.m.c

twinmummy06 said:


> cmc - I think all digitals have two lines, no matter bfn or bfp :(

The one from the same pack I did when checking that my HCG was zero defo didn't have 2 lines!

I was just being ridiculous .... My AF isn't due till next tues!! I'm crazy testing this early!

I've no tests left thank goodness so il wait till I'm meant to like a good girl:haha:


----------



## xxDreamxx

c.m.c said:


> twinmummy06 said:
> 
> 
> cmc - I think all digitals have two lines, no matter bfn or bfp :(
> 
> The one from the same pack I did when checking that my HCG was zero defo didn't have 2 lines!
> 
> I was just being ridiculous .... My AF isn't due till next tues!! I'm crazy testing this early!
> 
> I've no tests left thank goodness so il wait till I'm meant to like a good girl:haha:Click to expand...

Yes wait.... Otherwise you will end up like me.... Peeing on sticks at different times of day and standing in the garden at stupid times of the morning with your iPhone and pregnancy test in hand


----------



## twinmummy06

I think we are all entitled to be a little bit crazy :rofl:


----------



## xxDreamxx

twinmummy06 said:


> I think we are all entitled to be a little bit crazy :rofl:

Bat shit crazy is what it is....:lol:


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah the CB Digi have 2 lines on one strip and one on another strip (both strips inside the digi) Those tests are so confusing when opened! I do like the digis tho! xxx


----------



## c.m.c

cathgibbs said:


> Yeah the CB Digi have 2 lines on one strip and one on another strip (both strips inside the digi) Those tests are so confusing when opened! I do like the digis tho! xxx



It's weird....awww I bet I'm not preggers:cry:


----------



## cathgibbs

Have you got any tests to use hun? I dont know how the CB Digi recgonises a bfp but i think its read by laser? any symptoms? xxxx


----------



## c.m.c

I had no symptoms with my pregnancies.... But my nipples are so tingly and sensitive?


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Have you got any tests to use hun? I dont know how the CB Digi recgonises a bfp but i think its read by laser? any symptoms? xxxx

:shrug: no i'm not sure how they work either, or in fact how sensitive they are??? :shrug: cmc hun, dont be disheartened, its still well early, what dpo are you hun? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Sarah I know. .....I wish I hadn't tested I'm mental!

I promise I'm going to wait......my AF due next tue so I'm only cd21


----------



## c.m.c

https://www.babymed.com/getting-pregnant/when-does-the-pregnancy-test-become-positive

Ok tomorrow someone else can be crazy...I'm losing my mind lol


----------



## xxDreamxx

c.m.c said:


> Sarah I know. .....I wish I hadn't tested I'm mental!
> 
> I promise I'm going to wait......my AF due next tue so I'm only cd21

The CB digital is only ok to use at most 4 days before AF as they detect hcg once you reach 50miu/l whereas FRER are when you reach 25miu/l


----------



## c.m.c

O god Susan il be out tomorrow buying an FRER.....stop me!!!!!!


----------



## xxDreamxx

c.m.c said:


> O god Susan il be out tomorrow buying an FRER.....stop me!!!!!!

DO NOT GO OUT AND BUY FRER - resist the urge. Did that work? As Twin said, only test if you are ok with seeing a negative (or a possible false negative)


----------



## cathgibbs

I think the cb digi is more sensitive tbh hun. I took one Fri and got 1-2weejs but my hcg was only 28........they do say 50miu tho! Xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

I got everything x for you ladies xxxxxx


----------



## Nina83

> Yes wait.... Otherwise you will end up like me.... Peeing on sticks at different times of day and standing in the garden at stupid times of the morning with your iPhone and pregnancy test in hand

Oh the stupid things I've done... ;)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good luck girls. I hope u get your bfps in the next couple of days  xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

sarahkr said:


> ladyluck84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsBroodyPant said:
> 
> 
> This is my 4th clomid cycle. I got my bfp on my 2nd cycle.
> I'd love twins but it can give u added complications which i dont want. I'd like a non eventful pregnancy please!
> 
> Ladyluck - if u know how long your LP is then just test after your longest one
> 
> X
> 
> I know it is meant to be the same every month but mine appears to range 12-16 days?!Click to expand...
> 
> is that since the m/c hun? have you always had irregular cycles?? or have they been normal?? xxx 12-16 LPhase is normal hun :thumbup:Click to expand...

Only since miscarriage I was regular before


----------



## ladyluck84

So I ovulated 6 days earlier than usual so I'm guessing af will arrive six days earlier. Which means tomorrow and I have had cramps today : (


----------



## lune_miel

xxdreamxx - I was too chicken to poas today either. I learned my lesson from your battyness :haha: 

No sign of :af: yet tho...I don't feel symptoms really either way. Must...hold...out...another...day :brat:


----------



## cathgibbs

Fx for you all ladies. We need some more bfps xxxxx


----------



## c.m.c

Realistically I think I can hold off testing till sat!!! Maybe Friday if my amazon order arrives.....hopefully it won't as that will defo stop me! 

I swear clearblue nd FRER are making tons of money out of me


----------



## ladyluck84

c.m.c said:


> Realistically I think I can hold off testing till sat!!! Maybe Friday if my amazon order arrives.....hopefully it won't as that will defo stop me!
> 
> I swear clearblue nd FRER are making tons of money out of me

Haha I hate to think how much I have spent on tests and ovulation sticks. If you added up all the money spent on this thread alone then we are make mr clearblue and mrs first response very rich indeed!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Did another test this morning - still very faint but then I am only 11DPO on my calculations (or 11 days past smiley). I won't count this until I have it verified by a blood test on Monday or Tuesday so no changing the title of the forum because right now I am so very scared & weepy (as I thought we needed IVF and only really did it this month so I wouldn't feel left out in here :lol: )

The picture has been run through camera plus with auto clarity but that's all - it just took out the glare. Hubby is as blind as a bat and he saw the line on the test this morning without his glasses
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hilslo

Susan - I see it!!!!!! I'll hold off with the dancing until the blood tests but I think this is it. I have everything crossed for you!

Sorry for disappearing for a while ladies. I've been working v long hours so coming home and going straight to bed. I'm cd 16 now so could have anywhere from 3-12 days until o according to my previous irregular cycles. We're now dtd every other day until i get a bit of a change in my cm then it's every day. Hb had better watch out!


----------



## lune_miel

dream - I see the line, too! Can't wait for another test tomorrow!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Thanks girls... I am so scared. Just keep sobbing. I didn't expect to see that with my half ovary, low reserve and hubby's issues. Anyway.... Gonna start again. Will be a complete mess by the time I see the Dr at 2pm


----------



## twinmummy06

Yippee Susan! Good luck today x


----------



## sarahkr

mornin ladies,
now can i say it susan? YIPEEEEEEE our plan worked ;)
lune hun, your chart is looking great too, good luck hun :)
LL yes, clearblue have made shit loads of money out of me too!! infact i'd be too scared to add it up! the monitor alone was £80, been on that since jan, sticks have been about £23 pm, then smileys, opks, pg tests... vits, oohh and may i add still buying bloody pads/tampons :( so its a huge cost!!
how are we all? 2 days to go for me, and i'll be flying high!!! not so moody now, although i did punch andy when he walked in and called me A GOOD HOUSE WIFE!!!
hope every ones ok :) xxxxx


----------



## Nina83

Susan, I definitely see a line!!!
:headspin:


----------



## Nina83

Sarah, your chart looks GREAT!
Are you going to be testing or waiting for AF just not to show?


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> Sarah, your chart looks GREAT!
> Are you going to be testing or waiting for AF just not to show?

:hugs:thanks hun, dont know why my temps are so high, i've been freezing the past couple of days, like an ice cube :shrug: no, i'm not testing, i'll take one with me just in case af doesn't turn up, but i'm a bit worried about going to water parks?? i wont be clubbing or anything as i dont drink and am to god damn old now :haha: so FF says test thursday :shrug: how you gettin on hun? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

See I said a line! When are u going to get the blood done?


----------



## Nina83

Sarah, I have no idea about water parks, might be a good idea to sit that one out, or maybe just the slides for the little kids ;) Not a lot of action. But have fun! I don't think you should stop everything because there's always a chance. Enjoy yourself, you'll be sorry afterwards if you didn't :hugs:

Is AFM appropriate here? I have no idea what that stands for but I think it goes here...
I think I got a +OPK smiley today, used CB. the HPT I took at the same time was almost invisible, so hoping it's a true +!
DTD this morning, and I got some blood. I never had spotting with O before, I think everything has gone bezerk since MC. I smell different down there as well, and my boobs have definitely not gone back to their normal size!
Oh well. DH doesn't complain!
I plan on trying an OPK later on today to see, although I've never gotten a + with dips strips. I've read some women get false positives after MC, but with all this side pain these past days- I truly think this is it.
I'll be seeing my acupuncturist tonight for balance and getting things back on track, and starting maca this Friday.
Blood tests next week, including beta. 
I'm definitely excited to "get back in the game".
I also met my sister last night and had a good talk. She had a stillborn a few years ago, and is currently 37 weeks. I could tell it brought back memories for her, but it was good to talk. She didn't try to tell me that "these things happen" and all that other "really encouraging stuff" but only that I shouldn't give up and try again, that's the only thing that matters and helps. I know I'm emotionally ready, and it was good to hear that from here <3


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina: it's funny you should say that because I had NEVER spotted/ bleed when I ovulated and since my loss I do every month! no idea why? Glad your "back in the game"


----------



## sarahkr

thanks nina hun, oh yeah i deffo will enjoy myself.... hehehe but i'm like a little kid at water parks, but obviously if i am, i wont be doing any bombing in the pool! :lol:

ahh thats great that you spoke to your sister... and it must be tough on her too! i agree, i think "you know" and "you body" knows when its ready to go again, i always saw it as well, my body is giving the signs, so what the hell ;) 
yeah i think the hpt will be right, did you use the same urine hun? and a little spotting isn't too bad hun, was it rough sex? that always gives me a little bit of spotting (sorry tmi) 
ooohhh bring on the next ovulation hun, my fingers are tightly crossed for you :) xxxxx


----------



## Nina83

> Nina: it's funny you should say that because I had NEVER spotted/ bleed when I ovulated and since my loss I do every month! no idea why? Glad your "back in the game"

I keep on finding it wonderfully strange how our bodies work.


----------



## Nina83

Sarah, I haven't been at a water park for AGES! DH keeps wanting us to go but I'd rather the beach!
The sex was _slightly_ rough, when I felt it too deep I told him to stop, and switch over (sorry, TMI!) it still kind of freaks me out when it's too deep. So I'm guessing that might be it. I've only spotted very lightly before during sex, never noticed if it was around O though. I think I may have been overly freaked out because it might have seemed like a lot, only because, well... There was other stuff coming out (I am SO sorry for that info!)


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> Sarah, I haven't been at a water park for AGES! DH keeps wanting us to go but I'd rather the beach!
> The sex was _slightly_ rough, when I felt it too deep I told him to stop, and switch over (sorry, TMI!) it still kind of freaks me out when it's too deep. So I'm guessing that might be it. I've only spotted very lightly before during sex, never noticed if it was around O though. I think I may have been overly freaked out because it might have seemed like a lot, only because, well... There was other stuff coming out (I am SO sorry for that info!)

:haha:its ok hun, :blush: i'm the same when its rough and deep :blush: i change aswell, i dont like it THAT rough :blush: mmm it could be a coincidence or it could be your observing a lot more than usual hun :shrug: or maybe you've always spotted around ov, cos thats not uncommon either :thumbup:
:haha:its my rule when i go abroad... act as much like a kid AS possible lmao :haha: especially if i am kid free, i dont have to act like a mother... i can be as immature as i like hehehehe, but on a serious note, if i am, i will have to sit out the water parks :growlmad: cos there's no way i could go and watch.... so yes the beach is the best xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Dream I definitely see a line and I never see them ..... Everything crossed for you this afternoon xxxxxx
Nina delighted your ready to get back in the game , Goodluck for this month xxx 
Sarah your chart is looking really great ..... Definitely not dead !!!!!


----------



## sarahkr

Left wonderin said:


> Dream I definitely see a line and I never see them ..... Everything crossed for you this afternoon xxxxxx
> Nina delighted your ready to get back in the game , Goodluck for this month xxx
> Sarah your chart is looking really great ..... Definitely not dead !!!!!

:thumbup:thanks hun :hugs: ooohhh and twins :happydance: your gonna be one busy lady xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Eh did I miss something ? Lol. ........ Who is having twins lol....... I'm not sure there is even one in there yet lol 

The twin comment was for mrs broody re taking clomid :)


----------



## Left wonderin

I wish I was having twins would loooooove them xxxx


----------



## sarahkr

Left wonderin said:


> Eh did I miss something ? Lol. ........ Who is having twins lol....... I'm not sure there is even one in there yet lol
> 
> The twin comment was for mrs broody re taking clomid :)

:haha:ahhhhh... i thought you were having twins lmao :haha: have you had your scan hun? xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Right girls, just got back from seeing my OBGYN. Firstly let me tell you what was said about the baby we lost. Firstly, we lost a Boy, not a Girl. The Verifi blood test we had obviously picked up my cells - so effectively I paid $1250 to be told I am a girl :dohh:

Anyway, he passed on from Triploidy and in addition (or maybe it was a sign of the triploidy...we'll never know) he had Adrenal issues and a heart defect. Poor little angel just wasn't meant for this earth :cry:

Ok...so I blurted out as my butt was hitting her chair that I thought I was pregnant...so tomorrow I go for a blood test and will have pregnancy monitoring for about 8 weeks where they test my HCG and Progesterone levels every 48-72 hours. Anyway, please pray that the blood work confirms that I am pregnant because I will feel like a right nonce if not. I am not due for AF until Monday so it feels odd to be having blood work before she is due BUT I guess if a FRER picked up feint lines, then blood HCG is stronger in quantity so should be detected.

My Ob said not to cancel my counselling and IVF chat just yet, I can always do that at the last minute.

So there we have it.... an emotional day all round.

:hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Nope not till next Friday 9 days to go ! Please pray for a healthy sticky beanie :) xxxx


----------



## sarahkr

oh god susan, so sorry :( well at least you have closure on that now! 

well our fingers are totally crossed for you hun, hope this is a healthy baby hun :) xxxxx


----------



## Nina83

Hey Love, 
I am so happy for you!
I just wanted to let you know that I had my blood drawn about 3 days before AF was due and it was only 7. But as the nurses said- it has to start from somewhere! And they did go up. It's good you'll have them drawn every 48-72 hours to keep track.
I'm praying hard for you!

I am so sorry for your loss, some souls aren't meant for this world, but they bring is so much with them. I guess that is what matters, the lives they change, and how they change them. Only years from now I suppose we'll see the reasons we were given the chance to love and carry them <3


----------



## sarahkr

Left wonderin said:


> Nope not till next Friday 9 days to go ! Please pray for a healthy sticky beanie :) xxxx

:hugs:i'm praying for all of us hun :hugs: :dust::dust: i want them all to be healthy :winkwink: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

xxDreamxx said:


> Did another test this morning - still very faint but then I am only 11DPO on my calculations (or 11 days past smiley). I won't count this until I have it verified by a blood test on Monday or Tuesday so no changing the title of the forum because right now I am so very scared & weepy (as I thought we needed IVF and only really did it this month so I wouldn't feel left out in here :lol: )
> 
> The picture has been run through camera plus with auto clarity but that's all - it just took out the glare. Hubby is as blind as a bat and he saw the line on the test this morning without his glasses

Ok I'm catching up on the past four pages now

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Susan this is soooooooo plain to see!! I'm so so happy for you!:hugs:

How many dpo are u? That's a fab line considering your cd22 or 23


----------



## twinmummy06

Big hugs Susan :hugs: at least you have the 'reason' your little boy isn't with us. And take comfort in the likelyhood of it happening again is so so slim. FX for the bloodwork!!


----------



## Nina83

Just an update, the second OPK wasn't positive, but definitely more dark and clear than yesterdays. I'm just going by the "cheapies don't work for me".
I think if I continue to spot I might just have to go see the doctor. I don't want an infection. 
I also feel super nauseous, I really just want to go home and have a madmen marathon.


----------



## Left wonderin

xxDreamxx said:


> Right girls, just got back from seeing my OBGYN. Firstly let me tell you what was said about the baby we lost. Firstly, we lost a Boy, not a Girl. The Verifi blood test we had obviously picked up my cells - so effectively I paid $1250 to be told I am a girl :dohh:
> 
> Anyway, he passed on from Triploidy and in addition (or maybe it was a sign of the triploidy...we'll never know) he had Adrenal issues and a heart defect. Poor little angel just wasn't meant for this earth :cry:
> 
> Ok...so I blurted out as my butt was hitting her chair that I thought I was pregnant...so tomorrow I go for a blood test and will have pregnancy monitoring for about 8 weeks where they test my HCG and Progesterone levels every 48-72 hours. Anyway, please pray that the blood work confirms that I am pregnant because I will feel like a right nonce if not. I am not due for AF until Monday so it feels odd to be having blood work before she is due BUT I guess if a FRER picked up feint lines, then blood HCG is stronger in quantity so should be detected.
> 
> My Ob said not to cancel my counselling and IVF chat just yet, I can always do that at the last minute.
> 
> So there we have it.... an emotional day all round.
> 
> :hugs:

Sorry dream looks like we cross posted ,that sure is a emotional day :hugs: your little boy sounds like is was quite poorly :( I hope you find some comfort in the answers you have received :hugs: and I am delighted you paid all that money to find out that you are a girl :haha:

Your line looks very like the one I got at 12 DPO :) I had a look back at it ! I'm keeping everything crossed for you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Thanks girls....

Just gotta get through tomorrow. I have bloods drawn between 7-8:30 and then I call after 2.30pm to find out the levels.

I am a sobbing mess.... so lets hope the news is good. If I fell naturally with my poor buggered half ovary & hubby's low count then... well... it will be down to Sarah for telling us to get jiggy with it from CD6 onwards, even though I didn't surge until CD12 :lol:

I am 11DPO at the moment.... FINGERS CROSSED!


----------



## xxDreamxx

This song sums up everything in my life. Love this song!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQIfBJVFTWE


----------



## c.m.c

xxDreamxx said:


> Right girls, just got back from seeing my OBGYN. Firstly let me tell you what was said about the baby we lost. Firstly, we lost a Boy, not a Girl. The Verifi blood test we had obviously picked up my cells - so effectively I paid $1250 to be told I am a girl :dohh:
> 
> Anyway, he passed on from Triploidy and in addition (or maybe it was a sign of the triploidy...we'll never know) he had Adrenal issues and a heart defect. Poor little angel just wasn't meant for this earth :cry:
> 
> Ok...so I blurted out as my butt was hitting her chair that I thought I was pregnant...so tomorrow I go for a blood test and will have pregnancy monitoring for about 8 weeks where they test my HCG and Progesterone levels every 48-72 hours. Anyway, please pray that the blood work confirms that I am pregnant because I will feel like a right nonce if not. I am not due for AF until Monday so it feels odd to be having blood work before she is due BUT I guess if a FRER picked up feint lines, then blood HCG is stronger in quantity so should be detected.
> 
> My Ob said not to cancel my counselling and IVF chat just yet, I can always do that at the last minute.
> 
> So there we have it.... an emotional day all round.
> 
> :hugs:

Awww Susan not sure what to say, but I'm glad you were able to have this app.....nothing you or DH did to cause it and I assume its a one time event triploidy? I think it's good to know your angel was a Son:hugs:

As for bloods:happydance: they should pick it up.

We are all super fertile after a MC loss or birth:happydance:


----------



## c.m.c

Nina I think it is O I really do.....so glad hope has never been lost I truly feel the same as you!

How is everyone? Welcome back hilslo how are you?

Ll. how's you in your cycle?


Sarah.....test! Before u go away and leave us!

Twin and left....how's your pregnancies going? Any scans yet?


----------



## ece77

Susan - So sorry for your little boy! But I just can't help thinking how these fancy tests can be so dumb! How are we supposed to believe what they say when we here stories like these first hand?!? 
On another note, I definitely see a line, so congratulations are on the way I suppose! Good luck for tomorrow hun!

Sarah - Only 2 days to go! Yippee.. The weather seems quite bearable for this time of the year, around 32 degrees only. You're really & truly lucky :). About water parks, I'd defo stay away! Your temps really look promising ;)

Nina - Your body seems amazing! It gets right on track very fast!. Fingers crossed for you dear :)

AFM - Hubby's cousin had a baby yesterday. She is born prematurely (34 weeks) so she will stay for 2-3 days at the ICU but it seems everything is OK. I was very nervous going to the hospital but I've managed quite OK I guess. Well, I must admit we weren't allowed to see the baby and that maybe why I didn't end up crying, but it's still some achievement!


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> Thanks girls....
> 
> Just gotta get through tomorrow. I have bloods drawn between 7-8:30 and then I call after 2.30pm to find out the levels.
> 
> I am a sobbing mess.... so lets hope the news is good. If I fell naturally with my poor buggered half ovary & hubby's low count then... well... it will be down to Sarah for telling us to get jiggy with it from CD6 onwards, even though I didn't surge until CD12 :lol:
> 
> I am 11DPO at the moment.... FINGERS CROSSED!

:thumbup:hey it worked.... god dont put any pressure on me :wacko: yeah you surged on cd12.... and :sex: on cd12... so my guess it was those lil spermys, or cd10's :thumbup: xxxxxx:hugs:
ooohhhh i'm sooooo happy for you :hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Oh another thing, is that besides having an auto immune condition which got picked up through my thrombophilia screen (but isn't hazardous to a pregnancy) I have borderline immunity for Rubella (but she said they keep changing the levels and it can wait until I am safe to be revaccinated). ALSO I was positive for Protein C (borderline levels though) which can cause clot issues so once a HB has been established in any future pregnancy, I will need to go on Aspirin.

Anyway...cross your fingers that this is not some weird cosmic joke and a nice coloured indent or evap and that I get good news tomorrow.

Right...enough of that...


----------



## sarahkr

lol, i'm not testing... i have to wait till thursday next week.... i'd rather NOT see a line, and be late if you get me???? 

ece... 32??? bloody hell, guess i'll take my jeans and jumpers out lmao :) i'm getting really excited now, been like a friggin walking doo-lally zombie the past few days, i'm always a scatter brain, but my heads been up my arse!! 

feeling better today :) xxxxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Hey Cmc - going alright. I think I spend more time running to the toilet with that wet gushy feeling just expecting it to be blood. Tests are nice and dark (coz you know I might still be testing :blush:) and scan booked for the 15th. This is a long torturous wait.


----------



## c.m.c

Stop testing twin.......though who am I to talk.....I'd prob still be testing too lol!

Once u get that first scan it will hopefully help


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Morning!

Susan i can see the line. I hope this is your bfp. Good luck hun.

Sarah u must be excited for your hols! Your chart looks good! 

Nina its good that your body is getting back on track. Good luck hun. AFM stands for: As For Me..

Twin its good u have strong lines on your tests. I hope the 15th goes well 

Left wonderin id love twins too  lol. Good luck for your appointments.

Hilslo nice to have u back. Sorry u have to wait soooo long to ovulate. X

Sorry i didnt mention everyone. Im finding it hard to remember where everyone is up to. Xxxx

X


----------



## Nina83

Mrs.B!


> Nina its good that your body is getting back on track. Good luck hun. AFM stands for: As For Me..

I thought it was At The Moment or something. I ignored the F LOL!


----------



## sarahkr

thanks mrs b, yeah i'm getting excited now, i think packing yesterday helped!! :)

how are you hun?xxxxx

AND noob- STOP TESTING :lol: xxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im ok thanks. Im cd4. Hoping like hell that this cycle will bring me a bfp. But trying not to think much about ttc just yet. Got a bit of time to chill before the action starts. 
X


----------



## cathgibbs

Susan I see it and i never see FRER! eeekkk everything x for you hun xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Susan I see it and i never see FRER! eeekkk everything x for you hun xxx

:hugs:ahh cath your pic looks lovely hun :thumbup: right just phoned the docs for my blood results... they said a dr needs to phone me???? oooohhhh whats that mean???? i'm scared :cry: xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

dont panic hun - mine normally do that as a formality - when i rung on Monday for my HCG results she said the dr will ring me as she hasnt seen them yet (the receptionist hasnt a clue what HCG is so i knew it was) try not to worry hun :hugs:

Thanks chick, its me in my wig lol the other pic DF looked like a tool haha xxx


----------



## lune_miel

Caved today and :bfn: on a digi. Still no sign of AF...:shrug:


----------



## cathgibbs

Have you got any other tests hun? xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> dont panic hun - mine normally do that as a formality - when i rung on Monday for my HCG results she said the dr will ring me as she hasnt seen them yet (the receptionist hasnt a clue what HCG is so i knew it was) try not to worry hun :hugs:
> 
> Thanks chick, its me in my wig lol the other pic DF looked like a tool haha xxx

:hugs:ahhh you look lovely on both hun, dh looks a tool lmao :haha: well i just said to her, i'm seeing him the monday i get back... i wasn't worried, but bloody am now... i said to the silly cow, what does that mean, "i dunno... he wants to speak to you".. well is it bad? "dunno" fucking silly cow!!! xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

lune_miel said:


> Caved today and :bfn: on a digi. Still no sign of AF...:shrug:

:hugs:keep testing hun? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

hahaha coming to think of it i think she said that to me about my cd21 tests aswell? I think its because the receptionists dont know whats normal or not and dont want to release the results to you to make you worried? xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> hahaha coming to think of it i think she said that to me about my cd21 tests aswell? I think its because the receptionists dont know whats normal or not and dont want to release the results to you to make you worried? xxx

:haha:well the dopy bitch has made me worry now!! normally when i have my liver function bloods done (every 4 months) she says yes sarah, its normal... wasn't expecting a stupid "dunnnooooo" grrrrrr :growlmad: well, i cant do anything till i get back anyway now, i've booked in to see him 9.30am monday morning, andy is having his SA at 8.30am... so a lovely monday morning :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

How long are you going on hols for hun? xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> How long are you going on hols for hun? xxx

:happydance:just a week, we go about 9.30am friday, land in turkey friday night, leave the following friday, land in manchester sat 12.20 am :happydance: then, monday am... all that crap, but hopefully he will keep to his word and refer us... cos i'll have my spaz prepared lmao xxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhh I thought you meant this Monday then - thought you were going for a weekend. ahhh fab hun! Well the Dr has until tomorrow evening to get to you, give them a ring in an hour and say you need to know today or you will go and sit in the middle of the reception area and scream xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Ahhh I thought you meant this Monday then - thought you were going for a weekend. ahhh fab hun! Well the Dr has until tomorrow evening to get to you, give them a ring in an hour and say you need to know today or you will go and sit in the middle of the reception area and scream xxx

:haha::haha:i spoke to him on the phone last week... i needed a letter off him for my meds to take, i needed a double prescription, to take with me, i said to him do i need an appointment for today in case i have to come down and start screaming and swearing at everyone? he said no, please dont do that again, i will sort it, so he has... i told her then to tell him to ring me, she said he cant, and he's bloody off tomoz :growlmad: so i'll have to wait :growlmad: grrrr no point in winding myself up :haha: if its bad news, it'll be better to hear it when i get back :thumbup: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

nice temp dip at 9dpo and your temps are rising :-D xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> nice temp dip at 9dpo and your temps are rising :-D xxx

:shrug:i dont know why, i'm absolutely freezing, this will be the third day now :shrug: i usually suffer all the tww with bad cramps :shrug: but i aint feeling nothing, thats why i'm not testing hun, my temp might have rose, but i dont feel pregnant... FF have moved my af to sunday :shrug: i'd love my weekend cycle back, but its due tuesday :wacko: not sure why they have moved it??? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Ummmm I didn't feel pg no cramps and I was freezing. ....just saying !!;-) xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Ummmm I didn't feel pg no cramps and I was freezing. ....just saying !!;-) xxx

:wacko:mmm, well i'm not gonna get my hopes up, but saying that the m/c was agony, ov cramps, thrown in with af cramps, then really mad twitching :wacko: just pure pain, should have known it was a non starter from the pain xxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lune m. Sorry about the bfn. Good luck if u test again.

Sarah im sure its nothing to worry about but i hope u get can answer before your hol as u will be thinking about it. 

Cath your pic is nice
Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Lune m. Sorry about the bfn. Good luck if u test again.
> 
> Sarah im sure its nothing to worry about but i hope u get can answer before your hol as u will be thinking about it.
> 
> Cath your pic is nice
> Xxx

:hugs:thanks hun but :nope: i'll have to wait, dont worry by that time, i'll be as wound up as a grandfather clock :haha: so he will get it mon am xxxx:hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

Well I'm now feeling completely miserable! I came home to find a letter from my cervical screening saying I have 'high grade dyskaryosis' and have been called for a colposcopy. The letter says it is unlikely to have developed into cancer but I'm now feeling very emotional and thinking surely it my turn for something good to happen too! I'm sick of hospitals and sck of bloody opening my legs!


----------



## cathgibbs

Aww hun. Massive hugs to you lovely :hugs: when is your apt?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sorry to hear that LL84. Big hugs hun xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Not sure when my appointment is yet by the time I read the letter the hospital appointment line was closed. The letter says that it will be within 2 weeks. But to be fair they said my results would take 2 weeks and they came in 5 days!


----------



## xxDreamxx

ladyluck84 said:


> Well I'm now feeling completely miserable! I came home to find a letter from my cervical screening saying I have 'high grade dyskaryosis' and have been called for a colposcopy. The letter says it is unlikely to have developed into cancer but I'm now feeling very emotional and thinking surely it my turn for something good to happen too! I'm sick of hospitals and sck of bloody opening my legs!

You poor love (hugs) just try and keep calm, it is unlikely indeed to have turned to cancer and if they need to, they can laser away the bits that are not normal. Just think of this test as a necessary evil. 

We will be with you in spirit hon, just remember that (hugs)


----------



## c.m.c

Ll....hugs to you. As dream says....the test has caught it and can be treated...cervical screening is to test for Pre cancerous cells rather than developed disease ...fx you get your colposcopy soon


----------



## xxDreamxx

Morning girls, 

Had the best nights sleep last night, I have not been sleeping well but last night got a good 7+ hours :)

It's 5:08am here and hubby and dogs are sleeping around me. I go for my blood test anytime from 7-8:30 and then after I think I will mooch around the shops and treat myself to a cuppa. I ring for the results at 2:30. 

I can't even go visit my Dad to keep busy as I have this chesty cold and he's just had major stomach surgery so the last thing he needs is a cough or cold.


----------



## c.m.c

Dream I'm so so excited for you. I can't wait to see your updates .....my fingers and toes are crossed for you


----------



## sarahkr

mornin ladies,
how are we all???
susan hun, glad you had a good nights sleep, and fx'd everything is well (god you've well put pressure on me!!) :lol:
LL oh bloody hell, i hope your ok hun, BUT they have caught it early, (sorry not even sure what it is) is it a biopsy your having??? :( 
mmm, nothing much to report here, last day today, last temp tomoz, then i'm offski YIPEEEEE......
hope everyones ok :) xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

this bloody FF keeps moving my af day??? yesterday it was sunday, now its bloody wednesday??? wtf is that all about, it should be tuesday??? xxxxxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Well I'm not really sure either. It's basically they go in with a flash light and have a look round and if they need to at the time take a biopsy. Surely when I had a d and c in feb they would have seen if there was something wrong with my cervix?


----------



## sarahkr

ladyluck84 said:


> Well I'm not really sure either. It's basically they go in with a flash light and have a look round and if they need to at the time take a biopsy. Surely when I had a d and c in feb they would have seen if there was something wrong with my cervix?

:thumbup:mmm was this done due to a smear test hun?? yeah i'm sure when you had your d&c they would have noticed something wrong with your cervix? have you recently had a smear test? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi Girls,

Just had it confirmed! I got my :bfp: :thumbup: I am in shock...complete and utter shock! I haven't cried yet, but I can feel it there bubbling under the surface.

I go for my next bloods on Monday and then will have them twice a week to monitor my progesterone and HCG levels up until 7/8 weeks when I will have a scan before being signed over to my Ob.

Anyway, just shocked..:cloud9:


----------



## twinmummy06

:happydance: yaaaaaaaaay Susan!!!!!!
I've been dying for your update!!! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

xxDreamxx said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Just had it confirmed! I got my :bfp: :thumbup: I am in shock...complete and utter shock! I haven't cried yet, but I can feel it there bubbling under the surface.
> 
> I go for my next bloods on Monday and then will have them twice a week to monitor my progesterone and HCG levels up until 7/8 weeks when I will have a scan before being signed over to my Ob.
> 
> Anyway, just shocked..:cloud9:

Yahooooooooo:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Susan I am over the moon for you !!!! No wonder you are on cloud 9 :cloud9: 
Enjoy. Ever second of it :) girl you are a hope bringer :) Miricles do happen :flower::flower: :cloud9:


----------



## Nina83

Oh Susan, I am so so happy for you! I had a good feeling about you guys! Thee amazing things happen at the least expected times <3


----------



## Nina83

Left Wonderin, it's so strange, I can't "thanks" your posts!
I wanted to love your miracles do happen!


----------



## cathgibbs

Susan FAB news hun!! YAY!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Nina83

I'm trying not to notice coincidence's, but it's hard not to.
I've got unexplained bruises on my legs, happened last times as well. I know it's way to early for anything, but these things just make me think.
I've got all these feelings, hard to explain where they come from.
No temp rise this morning, but got a -OPK, which did make me happy. I guess yesterday was a real smiley! DTD this morning as well, what a great way to start the day. 
Last cycle my temps started to go up 2 days after the +, so I'm not worried. Dull side pains today. Exactly like last cycle.
I'm a big heap of mixed feelings. I still _feel_ pregnant, maybe it's something I just can't let go of yet, or maybe it's good I still feel it- good thoughts to help things along.
I cannot remember who said it here! But something along the lines of "you could just be days away from your rainbow"
Not giving up!


----------



## sarahkr

yipeeeee susan hun :) xxxxxx


----------



## ece77

LL84 - Sorry about that dear. Just try to be positive and it will be OK. When I had the molar, I was almost sure I'd have cancer! We're all here for you :hugs:

Sarah - That is very strange about FF moving your AF?! Maybe it's because your temps keep going up than down?! This is your first month charting, right? So it doesn't have any reference to line up to. I'd say just ignore it ;)

Susan - So so so much happy for you! Almost as if I was pregant ;). All the fingers&toes crossed for you dear :happydance:

Nina - Hope you catch that eggie!

AFM - As expected, started to spot yesterday on CD10. AF must be tomorrow or Sat. Last cycle before TTC and I'm starting to get nervous as the time is nearing :wacko:


----------



## c.m.c

xxDreamxx said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Just had it confirmed! I got my :bfp: :thumbup: I am in shock...complete and utter shock! I haven't cried yet, but I can feel it there bubbling under the surface.
> 
> I go for my next bloods on Monday and then will have them twice a week to monitor my progesterone and HCG levels up until 7/8 weeks when I will have a scan before being signed over to my Ob.
> 
> Anyway, just shocked..:cloud9:

I'm rushing out if the house but just had to log on to see this


I'm over the moon for you susan:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Happy and healthy nine months to you:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

ece77 said:


> LL84 - Sorry about that dear. Just try to be positive and it will be OK. When I had the molar, I was almost sure I'd have cancer! We're all here for you :hugs:
> 
> Sarah - That is very strange about FF moving your AF?! Maybe it's because your temps keep going up than down?! This is your first month charting, right? So it doesn't have any reference to line up to. I'd say just ignore it ;)
> 
> Susan - So so so much happy for you! Almost as if I was pregant ;). All the fingers&toes crossed for you dear :happydance:
> 
> Nina - Hope you catch that eggie!
> 
> AFM - As expected, started to spot yesterday on CD10. AF must be tomorrow or Sat. Last cycle before TTC and I'm starting to get nervous as the time is nearing :wacko:

:nope: no hun, i did the last part of last month, after ov... but my cycles are 28 then 30 days, i'm on a 28 day this time :shrug: :thumbup: yes i will ignore it, well i wont see it till i get back anyway :happydance: soooo excited xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Nina when did your levels go to 0 hun xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congratulations Susan!!! Very happy for u! Are u ready to be added as our number 5 bfp???

X


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Congratulations Susan!!! Very happy for u! Are u ready to be added as our number 5 bfp???
> 
> X

Go for it.... If there is 1 thing we all know is that we have to have hope, even after all we've been through. So I need to acknowledge it, so put me as number 5 :)

Fearful 5


----------



## Nina83

I'm guessing today or yesterday. Yesterday the HPT was a real squinter.
I am totally ignoring the fact that I might have gotten a smiley yesterday because of HCG levels and a negative today because it's zero. 
Besides, I don't believe OPK are a reliable substitute for HPT. Last time I got a negative OPK about a week before my levels hit zero.

Are you getting blood tests? If I remember correctly your levels were quite low, so a HPT would probably be enough.
Oh, hugs hun, I hate that we're going through this again together :(
As much as I'm sad right now, I'm having an easier time picking myself up this time. I truly feel that things are going to better this time.


----------



## Nina83

> Fearful 5

Lucky number 5!!!


----------



## twinmummy06

Nina83 said:


> Fearful 5
> 
> Lucky number 5!!!Click to expand...

Agreed! Fantastic 5!!


----------



## c.m.c

Nina I think your O was yesterday too...... I defo think you can O before HCG goes to zero.....our bodies are designed to reproduce and that's what it's trying to do....long before HCG us zero our bodies will know it needs to release an egg......hope you got that egg!


----------



## cathgibbs

Nina83 said:


> I'm guessing today or yesterday. Yesterday the HPT was a real squinter.
> I am totally ignoring the fact that I might have gotten a smiley yesterday because of HCG levels and a negative today because it's zero.
> Besides, I don't believe OPK are a reliable substitute for HPT. Last time I got a negative OPK about a week before my levels hit zero.
> 
> Are you getting blood tests? If I remember correctly your levels were quite low, so a HPT would probably be enough.
> Oh, hugs hun, I hate that we're going through this again together :(
> As much as I'm sad right now, I'm having an easier time picking myself up this time. I truly feel that things are going to better this time.

No i totally agree with you on that hun about using opks as hpts etc i dont think their as sensitive on that front! well I showed DF my hpt yest and he said he could still see something VERY faint so i guess my levels are something like 11 as the test measures hcg from 10 lol but today bleeding finally stopped so i assume its all gone? 

Keep using opks hun - do you use cheapy ones?? im finding it alot easier this time round i think maybe im grateful its not ectopic??

I know it sucks big time but atleast we got each other :hugs: xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

c.M.C im agreeing with you aswell hun xxx


----------



## Nina83

c.m.c. I told my acupuncturist yesterday that I'm still getting +HPT but feel O is right around the corner. First off- strong feelings definitely play a roll. I also believe that trying to manage your feelings- helps your body.
It's not just enough to want, you also have to feel. Not sure if that makes sense. 
She also said that the leftover HCG can help getting pregnant. I didn't understand exactly her explanation, but it was reassuring.
I'm trying to get more in touch with my body, and actually feel it's working. It's hard to trust it, and let it "so it's thing" after so many years abusing it.


----------



## Nina83

Cath, I used the cheapies until they got darker. I never got a positive with them. That might be the reason it took us so long in the first place. Once I switched over to digitals- within 3 months we got pregnant.
I took another digital today- negative. Might do another cheapie tonight- just to make sure the second line is really getting lighter.
((hugs))


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh really?! Mines always been spot on with me, yeah keep poas hun with the cheapies! xxx


----------



## sarahkr

yeah nina, i think your ov was yesterday too, when you say you got a positive, was that with a smiley hun? i can never get a positive with the strips, the only time i ever got a strong dark, was the end of last bloody cycle???? 

yes, our bodies are truly amazing things, how quick they can recover from trauma its brill, after my m/c the doc told me to have 3 cycles off, for my body to adjust... i really was gonna have a break, but my body was kind of telling me "hey i'm ready" so my head said ok then, lets go for it!! i think both your head and body know when it needs a break.
xxxxxxx


----------



## c.m.c

Ok my nut job status has remained....I just tested its an FRER I'm only 9dpo....it was afternoon diluted urine.....I swear I think I can see a second faint line

I'm going to get DH to look too!

Like Susan I've ripped it apart and it looks more obvious

I can't touch my boobs sorry tmi but they're sooooo sensitive


----------



## c.m.c

Ok I think it's an indent defo!! Ignore my craziness

DH refused to look at it he said I'm crazy


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> Ok my nut job status has remained....I just tested its an FRER I'm nay 9dpo....it was afternoon diluted urine.....I swear I think I can see a second faint line
> 
> I'm going to get DH to look too!
> 
> Like Susan I've ripped it apart and it looks more obvious
> 
> I can't touch my boobs sorry tmi but they're sooooo sensitive

:happydance:ooohhhh how exciting hun, how many tests have you got hun??? whens af due?? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

c.m.c said:


> Ok I think it's an indent defo!! Ignore my craziness

I felt like that with mine.... Just leave it a day or 2 (if you can). I got mine at 9dpo and it was only by 11dpo where it looked like something


----------



## c.m.c

I've none left but have 4 coming from amazon......I might hold till sat am....AF isn't due till Tuesday so I think maybe my eyes are deceiving me


----------



## Nina83

> DH refused to look at it he said I'm crazy

Ugh, guys! DH thinks I'm nuts as well, last night he saw my display of OPKs and HPT and refused to talk to me for the next half hour. 
I told him he'd never understand. It's the only way to get some sense of control, or understandment right now.


----------



## c.m.c

I know nina I actually hide the fact I'm temping from him lol


----------



## c.m.c

I know it might sound silly but I feel like exactly how I did when I was pregnant with Ava, sensitive breasts and a mild feeling like AF is coming.

I didn't have any if that with the heterotopic and I knew the whole time something wasn't right....I think you know your own body. That's why nina I think you're right about yourself, you just know when something's right or wrong


----------



## c.m.c

I tested 3 days early with dd as I really felt AF was coming and I was going to a wedding lol


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> I tested 3 days early with dd as I really felt AF was coming and I was going to a wedding lol

:thumbup:hold out till sat then hun :thumbup:

nina, :haha: men REALLY dont get it :haha: andy came in with me to the docs to see the "top" doctor, the one who told us to wait till august!! and then when i got my smiley, he did actually change his mind, cos at first i was on a sex ban :haha: soooo childish, he soon came round tho :winkwink::haha: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

My OH thought I was nuts when he woke up to my alarm and saw me temping :haha: 

I didn't even bother showing him my faint 9dpo and 10dpo tests as he would have been like 'line, what line?' Lol. 

But def test again in a few days Cmc. I had a line on 8dpo that I though was for sure just an indent line!


----------



## Nina83

When I showed DH the + on CB, he was like, oh, cool.
I went out and came back home about an hour later. I went to take a picture of the +, and saw someone had already beat me to it.
I didn't say anything, but obviously men have a tough time showing their feelings! It was a sweet warm feeling seeing he had taken the picture. He got an extra snuggle for it ;)


----------



## twinmummy06

Nina - I had a scan (that found the left over placenta) and they saw my body was already maturing an egg (my hcg was about 15 and still picking up a really, really faint line on a FRER). 
Like a week later I finally o'ed and my hcg on that day was 5. 

So I didn't O with heaps of hcg in my system BUT I definitely had more hcg than normal when my body kicked back into egg maturing mode. 

I'd say def possible (and most likely ) that you are infact O'ing or about to.


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> My OH thought I was nuts when he woke up to my alarm and saw me temping :haha:
> 
> I didn't even bother showing him my faint 9dpo and 10dpo tests as he would have been like 'line, what line?' Lol.
> 
> But def test again in a few days Cmc. I had a line on 8dpo that I though was for sure just an indent line!

:haha::haha:you were temping your whoohaa tho weren't you lmao xxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

No I wasn't Sarah :haha: but that was the plan for next cycle ;)


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> When I showed DH the + on CB, he was like, oh, cool.
> I went out and came back home about an hour later. I went to take a picture of the +, and saw someone had already beat me to it.
> I didn't say anything, but obviously men have a tough time showing their feelings! It was a sweet warm feeling seeing he had taken the picture. He got an extra snuggle for it ;)

:hugs:yeah i think deep down, men do have feelings, but they just dont show it like us girls :shrug: andy doesn't get how i can come on here and talk to strangers about it :shrug: COS he doesn't talk, and girls know more about their bodies, plus your all great to talk to xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> No I wasn't Sarah :haha: but that was the plan for next cycle ;)

:rofl:oh yeah, that was the next plan :blush: thank god i didnt have to see your whoohaa temps :haha::haha: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

DF used to tell me to stop using my 'sticks' (OPKS) as they were crap and macking me stress but since the mc and ectopic he keeps asking if i have used my sticks to see if i have ov lol and when i showed him my progression last month with my hpts he was saying how faint they were and that last times were darker bless him, he checks my opks with me now to see if they are pos or not and he asked if i could take his temp on sunday with my thermometer lmfao until i told him where it had been haha that GROSSED him out lmfao! xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

sarahkr said:


> twinmummy06 said:
> 
> 
> No I wasn't Sarah :haha: but that was the plan for next cycle ;)
> 
> :rofl:oh yeah, that was the next plan :blush: thank god i didnt have to see your whoohaa temps :haha::haha: xxxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

I know. I'm devo. Was really looking forward to sharing them with you Sarah :rofl:


----------



## twinmummy06

cathgibbs said:


> he asked if i could take his temp on sunday with my thermometer lmfao until i told him where it had been haha that GROSSED him out lmfao! xxx

:rofl:


----------



## sarahkr

oohhh god, i can just picture it now noob...... will someone look at my chart?? eeewwww do we have to lmfao.... :lol: would have been funny as fook tho ;) xxxxx

cath seriously, are we checking for cross hairs on your whoohaa lmfao xxxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

haha no i was going to do it that way as thats the most accurate way to do it but it wouldnt have been pleasant to do the last couple of days so its orally now which I think will end up wrong :-/


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> haha no i was going to do it that way as thats the most accurate way to do it but it wouldnt have been pleasant to do the last couple of days so its orally now which I think will end up wrong :-/

:hugs:it will all come together hun, in the words of kelly clarkson.... what doesn't kill you makes you stronger :thumbup:
:haha:soooo glad we aint looking at your vaginal temps :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

tbh though my chart from last month was f****d up, it couldnt even detect an ov until i chucked a random + in there so think i may do vaginally, atleast we know its accurate then? xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> tbh though my chart from last month was f****d up, it couldnt even detect an ov until i chucked a random + in there so think i may do vaginally, atleast we know its accurate then? xxx

:haha:ok so when you starting this vaginal temping :haha: i really would be scared in case i poked it through my cervix or something :wacko: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

haha you dont go 'all the way up' so to speak lol, as long as the tip goes in (sounds soooooooooooooooooooooooooo wrong!!) its fine lmfao! xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Yup, as Cath said. No need to impale yourself :haha:


----------



## cathgibbs

Just the tip!! :rofl: xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

No need to mount the thermometer. 

:rofl:

Ok this could go on for a while :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> No need to mount the thermometer.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Ok this could go on for a while :haha:

:haha::haha:i've got visions on popping the tip through my cervix :blush: :rofl: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Sarah just think aswell when your due to ov your CP is high so if you ever do temp vaginally be gentle around your non fertile days, just incase you do end up with the thermometer stuck in your cervix :rofl: imagine going to the drs walking like Jon Wayne 'ummmm excuse me Doc can you give me a hand - i appear to have got it suck hahaha xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Sarah just think aswell when your due to ov your CP is high so if you ever do temp vaginally be gentle around your non fertile days, just incase you do end up with the thermometer stuck in your cervix :rofl: imagine going to the drs walking like Jon Wayne 'ummmm excuse me Doc can you give me a hand - i appear to have got it suck hahaha xxx

:rofl:OMG... he already thinks i'm bonkers lmao :haha: but i'd be mortified if my whoohaa was a flatliner.... :haha: what if it just stayed the same temp??? :haha: omg, someone has got to try it LMFAO :haha: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

You girlies are so funny....was laughing to myself reading!

Cath you'll prob get better idea of O if you do that, I think you're super fertile anyways


----------



## cathgibbs

FX hun - i got my opks now - i didnt have them last month as they came late so I should know aswell, a bit of me is thinking though whats the point in getting pg for a mc to happen all over again xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> FX hun - i got my opks now - i didnt have them last month as they came late so I should know aswell, a bit of me is thinking though whats the point in getting pg for a mc to happen all over again xxx

:growlmad:hey dont think like that!!! be positive, what will be, will be :hugs: new cycle, new baby :thumbup: might have the same soul, but will have a brand new strong body :winkwink: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

> FX hun - i got my opks now - i didnt have them last month as they came late so I should know aswell, a bit of me is thinking though whats the point in getting pg for a mc to happen all over again xxx

Oh Hun, don't think that way! I've thought about it as well, I've already gone through it- bring it on, lets get this over with, but those are the down days. Things have to start getting better <3

I keep thinking to myself- when am I going to meet all of you?! I'd really like for us to all sit down and laugh a bit together. There's so much positivity here, it feel so good to laugh through the tears!!!


----------



## c.m.c

Cath you never know what happens try to be positive


----------



## c.m.c

I am starting to hope AF will show.... I ave so much left sided subcostal pain tonight...I think I might have stretched too much today when fixing a trampoline net....now I'm petrified its another ectopic!

I've right side dull pain too!! I'm going to actually make myself sick with worry


----------



## cathgibbs

Sorry ladies just having one of them days!

C.m.c hun I get really sharp one sided pain throughout my cycle hun especially on the ectopic side but like I said to you before your chances of another ectopic are as slim as a person who hasnt had an ectopic xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Onwards and upwards ladies! Lets keep positive. There are plenty more bfps to come xxx


----------



## Nina83

> Sorry ladies just having one of them days!

((hugs))

https://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lvulzmsSaQ1qad0zjo1_500.jpg


----------



## c.m.c

Thanks cath! Yeah it's my left side sore. The weird thing is when I had my ectopic I was never sore on my left...it was central!

The pain come and goes and is very sharp it scares me. I've lost my marbles during this tww!


----------



## c.m.c

Thanks nina


----------



## cathgibbs

If its any consolation hun. ......ovary pain is a early preg symptom ......:-D xxxxxxxxxxx chin up sweetie xxxxxxx


----------



## c.m.c

It's under my ribs it's sore...that's where my ectopic pain was but I did stretch today fixing the net on the trampoline so lets hope it's a pulled muscle.

I dunno about u cath but I think having an ectopic and the pain of it is never going to leave me....well till I've had all my kids anyway (fingers crossed there's more to come)!

Anyways....chin up as u say!

Sarah I'm sooooo jealous I hope u have a fab holiday!

Cath have u started your 'proper' temping then? This cycle will be super interesting


----------



## xxDreamxx

Ughhhh been awake since 2:49am. It's now 4:29am and I am listening to hubby and our 2 dogs snoring. 1 Dog is about 2cm away from hubby's face & they are both snoring soooo loud!


----------



## c.m.c

Dream I hate snoring...I shout at DH if he breathes heavy lol...I feel your pain


----------



## Left wonderin

Me. Too my OH gets poked in the ribs quite a lot !!!!!!!


----------



## c.m.c

I did a preg test a day ago....it was neg after ten mins so I turned it over and forgot bout it...I went to through it out there and there's 2 blazing lines...I assume they're false positives as the time frame has obviously passed long after I was meant to read it? I'm tryin to upload but haven't a clue how to I took a pic with the iPad here


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmmmmm didn't think you could get false positives ???????


----------



## c.m.c

It was waaaayyyyyy after the time frame though? Every time I try o upload this pic it freezes grrrrrr


----------



## xxDreamxx

C.m.c - if you are on the ipad thn you need to click on 'desk top version' at bottom of screen, then 'go advanced' then click on manage attachments and you should be able to browse for you pic and press 'upload'


----------



## xxDreamxx

You can get evaps with HPT's but have never seen them with FRER. I used to always go back hours later and check my negatives. You can get indents with FRER but they are grey lines. 

I would suggest testing again when you are ready. If you can't upload then email me the pic so I can see elsha_ (at) hotmail (dot) com .... Wrote it like that to stop any random spammers (obviously use @ and .) :lol:


----------



## c.m.c

ok im on the laptop...kept freezing on me... here goes
 



Attached Files:







AHHHHH.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 8


----------



## c.m.c

excuse my pj's, this was the hcg test the hospital gave me when they thought i had just had an MC so i found it in my bag...its more than 24hrs old. i had it on my beside cabinet and had turned it over after 10mins or so...maybe longer!!! so its a really delayed look...surely its false as the manufacturers always say these things can happen??????


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

That certainly looks positive but u are not meant to read it after the time frame. Test again in the morning and see what happens. Best of luck xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Susan sorry u cant sleep. Hope u are feeling ok and positive about your bfp. X


----------



## c.m.c

thanks mrsB... i know i wasnt even gonna look at it as i was throwing it out... but as you can imagine they lines are much more clear in real life

i know its naughty to look at it later


----------



## xxDreamxx

c.m.c said:


> excuse my pj's, this was the hcg test the hospital gave me when they thought i had just had an MC so i found it in my bag...its more than 24hrs old. i had it on my beside cabinet and had turned it over after 10mins or so...maybe longer!!! so its a really delayed look...surely its false as the manufacturers always say these things can happen??????

I am not familiar with those tests so don't know if they have nasty evaps. I would suggest testing again in the morning. FX


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Susan sorry u cant sleep. Hope u are feeling ok and positive about your bfp. X

Still wide awake and trying not to smother hubby in his sleep :lol:

I am trying to feel positive but am mostly just scared to be honest... I need to get past the twice weekly blood tests, first scan and 12 week screening and then maybe I will feel calmer - right now I am a mess.


----------



## c.m.c

yeah ive never ever used them- it was just the one from the hospital...im going to wait to sat or sun first morning urine.... i had negative today sure so surely its an evap...i promise im never ever testing early ever again it wrecks your mind!!!

hope you are able to sleep susan and feel well!!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

xxDreamxx said:


> MrsBroodyPant said:
> 
> 
> Susan sorry u cant sleep. Hope u are feeling ok and positive about your bfp. X
> 
> Still wide awake and trying not to smother hubby in his sleep :lol:
> 
> I am trying to feel positive but am mostly just scared to be honest... I need to get past the twice weekly blood tests, first scan and 12 week screening and then maybe I will feel calmer - right now I am a mess.Click to expand...

Susan I know exactly how you feel :hugs: just take one day at a time , it's all we can do :) xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## c.m.c

Susan it's so understandable to be scared and nervous. Just take one day at a time! Be good to yourself, rest when you need it and I know it's hard but try to be as stress free as u can!


----------



## lune_miel

Susan - Bask in your BFP!

Nina - I love that - I hope I am only 1 day away from my rainbow.

cmc - it's still early

So weird I still have no AF going to test again tomorrow would be 14dpo. Maybe the digi wasn't sensitive enough at 12dpo. 

my DH says to stop obsessing but I agree it's the only sense of control we have.


----------



## sarahkr

mornin ladies,
just gonna say goodbye...
lune hun, keep testing :)
cmc hun, keep testing :) 
susan hun, i'm sure you'll settle in to your new body soon!! ;)
nina hun, it would be so great for us all to meet, just keep positive and catch that eggy ;)
mrs b, onwards and upwards... catch the eggy too ;)
cath sweety, no negativity KEEP POSITIVE your sooooo strong!!! it will all come together ;)
noob gonna miss your madness lmfao good luck with the scans ladies who are going :)
catch you all when i get back, see all those bfp's and the rest of you girlies get catching the eggy, chin up, keep strong xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Oh cmc test again! 

Well update the NHS are shit. I rang the hospital yesterday as instructed on the letter and they said they had no record of me. When I said I have the letter in my hand which say I need to phone straight away and make an appointment she said ok I will get someone to call you back.......NOTHING!?


----------



## twinmummy06

Have a good trip Sarah!!! Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

twinmummy06 said:


> Have a good trip Sarah!!! Xxx

:hugs:thanks noob, gonna miss ya :haha: good luck with the scan hun xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Have a great holiday Sarah :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Sarah have a ball on your holiday :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Have a lovely hol xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

I am hoping to get back to the uk for a holiday at some point in next year or 2. Sooo expensive though..


----------



## Left wonderin

Dream pop on over to Ireland too while your in that part of the world ;) you won't regret it !


----------



## xxDreamxx

Left wonderin said:


> Dream pop on over to Ireland too while your in that part of the world ;) you won't regret it !

Where are you from? I have been to Dublin, Avoca and a few other towns years ago and loved it. Flew over to see Robbie perform at Millenium? Stadium and made a 9 day holiday out of it. I LOVED it.


----------



## Left wonderin

I am originally from Dublin near the coast, but have moved to Meath to the countryside as we needed room for our 4 dogs ! Lol.......


----------



## xxDreamxx

Left wonderin said:


> I am originally from Dublin near the coast, but have moved to Meath to the countryside as we needed room for our 4 dogs ! Lol.......

Yeah, been to Meath, we did a day trip and it passed through Meath and we spent a little while there


----------



## c.m.c

Sarah...have a great holiday


Lune.....I've heard digital tests are slower....ooooo test again!

Ladyluck.....that's is infuriating.....phone the complaints department and I bet you get sorted ASAP!


Dream......Ireland has soooo many beautiful areas....im a huge fan of Galway....come to the north too.....you do t even have to exchange your currency if you've been in England! If you're a Titanic fan go to Belfast!


Nina...how are you today?


MrsB ece and cath....how's your cycles going? Any news?

Left, twin and dream....how's all the pregnant people? Hope you're all starting to relax and not worry too much....I'm sure it's impossible with hat we have all been through. 

Dream...do u have bloods done every 48hrs then?


----------



## Nina83

Sarah, have an amazing holiday!!!


----------



## c.m.c

My test was defo an evap.....I just to bfn on a repeat


----------



## Nina83

I'm sorry about that Hun. You're still on CD 10, you're definitely not out yet <3


----------



## Nina83

So here's the deal, I was hoping for a rise in my temps this morning, but got a slight dip.
We usually don't sleep with the AC on, but last night was really hot so we did.
I slept like a rock. During the week I had really restless nights (which can cause a more elevated temp).
I'd trying to believe that the dip was just because of the AC and a good nights sleep.
Does my chart look OK? I'm hoping that the smiley was real and I did O. My cervix was so high and quite soft last night, today is still high but firm. DTD every day for the past 5 days, hoping it's enough.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40f9e8/?i=5275535&

And another thing. Last year my birth father passed away and left us inheritance. The money finally came through a few weeks ago, and I wanted to buy myself some jewelry from the money so I can remember him with it. We weren't close, and I hadn't talked to him in about a year before he passed. I felt awful about it.
Since then I had both MC, and wanted to get something to remember everything. 
I found the perfect piece. It's a simple gold chain with 3 pendants, one chunk of gold, a pendant with a diamond, and another with an antique diamond. several gold rings are between each pendant. I know each one is for each soul I've lost, I don't know which belongs to which though. I most definitely don't want to add any more pendants. I was holding back the tears when I bought it, I just feel drawn to it. It's the perfect gift from my father <3
I'll try to share a picture later.


----------



## lune_miel

Nina - sometimes your body is slow to react to the rise in progesterone, so you may not see temp rise until tomorrow. That is a beautiful necklace.

Right after I took another test this AM and BFN then I started spotting. On to the next cycle...we are going on vacation for 9 days which will end just before I O so I am debating if I should just make myself not obsess and just try to have fun.


----------



## c.m.c

Nina that necklace sounds so beautiful!


The air con and good sleep will prob have affected the dip


Lune....sorry AF is here...maybe it could b a holiday baby?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lune sorry af came :-(. Best of luck for this next cycle. 

Nina the necklace sounds a lovely idea

X


----------



## hilslo

Hi ladies

Just been reading through about a hundred pages to catch up with everything - so much has happened.

Firstly - Susan - woooo hoooo!!!!! I love your new footer!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

I know it's almost impossible not to worry but try to enjoy it. You are pregnant!!!!

Sarah - I hope you're havng a fab holiday. I'm v jealous!!

ladyluck - the NHS are wonderful at times but other times they are infuriatingly bad. I hope they get back to you and apologise too! 

Have a lovely sunny weekend ladies!!!


----------



## c.m.c

ive been thinking about this for days and didnt want to post as i didnt feel right. i think this is is reasons ive been testing and i should have waited.

my MIL keeps telling me about people who are pregnant...even the day she saw me when i started to bleed and knew it was a MC she was saying about DH's cousins being pregnant. well she told me about another of DH's cousins who is due right when i would have been. she had a son 2 weeks before my daughter was born and i am so happy for her...i know she tried IVF and lots more for over 10 years and she had her son naturally and now is pregnant again naturally.....i am happy for her but i cant help feeling like im being left behind.

i know i have a beautiful DD and am so thankful for that but it hurts to know others who have one my DD's age are now having number 2 or have had.

i am sorry if i sound selfish to anyone with multiple losses and TTC number 1. i just cant tell anyone else as when i begin to say it everyone says sure you have DD or else they say.,..you will be pregnant again>>>> thing is im not so confident!

sorry for the rant. im sure i will be ok tomorrow. just need to prob start to cry sometime as i havent done that yet


----------



## hilslo

Cmc - don't apologise for venting. We're all here for the good times and the bad. You lost your baby, whether you already have a child or not is irrelevant. 

It's tough, you can think you're doing fine, then wham, a thoughtless comment comes and it's tough to keep the positive momentum. Could you mention it to your dh so he can have a quiet word with her? I really hope it's just that she's not engaged her brain otherwise she is a real cow! 

Huge hugs xx


----------



## hilslo

Cmc - don't apologise for venting. We're all here for the good times and the bad. You lost your baby, whether you already have a child or not is irrelevant. 

It's tough, you can think you're doing fine, then wham, a thoughtless comment comes and it's tough to keep the positive momentum. Could you mention it to your dh so he can have a quiet word with her? I really hope it's just that she's not engaged her brain otherwise she is a real cow! 

Huge hugs xx


----------



## c.m.c

thank you hilslo... yeah it just annoyed me today. i even had an arguement with DH over nothing im just so pissed off today.

how are you? are you DTD at the min? does your chart say your O ing?


----------



## hilslo

I think I'm about to. Got a positive opk today so will jump dh again tonight. So worried about getting a stupidly short luteal phase again though. Last time I started spotting at 7dpo - eek!

I've got to try and think positively though!


----------



## c.m.c

yes hopefully as each cycle comes your LP will be longer...hopefully even if you got 10 or 11 days this time it be good!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) cmc sorry you have having a bad day , hope tommrow is a better one:hugs: 

No relaxing for me just yet ....... A long time to go before we get there :wacko: 
Still one day at a time , no looking beyond that right now .


----------



## Left wonderin

Nina I would love to see a photo of your chain it sounds so special xxxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Left wonderin said:


> Hi everyone :) cmc sorry you have having a bad day , hope tommrow is a better one:hugs:
> 
> No relaxing for me just yet ....... A long time to go before we get there :wacko:
> Still one day at a time , no looking beyond that right now .

Me too - so scared! Just not ready for a ticker.... I altered my signature and that's it.

With my 1st pregnancy and falling on 1st IUI I felt it had been too easy and then when things went wrong I said to hubby that I knew we'd had it too good...that it had to be too good to be true.

He asked me if I felt that way now about this pregnancy and I said No, not so much. I am worried but that's because of what we have been through, I do feel that it worked the first cycle we tried which is almost too good to be true but I am trusting that it is Gods plan for us and trying not to fixate on feeling that way.

I am just soooo nervous about the 12 week screening. :(

Sorry peeps for burdening you...


----------



## ladyluck84

Hi ladies....

Cmc don't feel u can't vent. Even though I'm desperate for baby number one. Having another child doesn't make your miscarrage less painful at all.

Dream: 'burden' away I don't think any of us can now relax through a pregnacy and the first 12 weeks are the most stressful. Just think positively that this little bean is the one! 

NHS update: phoned hospital again and still no record of me and appears my paper work has 'been misplaced' finally my own GP phoned me back at 6 tonight very apologetic and said she would sort it. So hopefully I will at least know when my appointment is on Monday. I'm guessing there will be a wait for the procedure itself. Good speaking to the GP thoughts she said even though. Need a biopsy no actual cancer cells were found only server abnormalities and for that there is treatment so fingers crossed the biopsy comes back saying the same :flower:


----------



## ece77

Good morning ladies,

Sarah - You must be in Turkey now. I guess there's a good chance you can read these. So I hope you're having a great time :)

Nina - Last month my temp did not rise until a couple of days after the +OPK. Our bodies are so strange really! I'm sure the AC would effect your temp. And your bracelet sounds lovely.

cmc - Sorry for the bfn, but it's still early. There still is a chance ;)

Lune - Sorry the witch got you. On to next month then ;)

hilslo - Good luck with the BD. Hope you catch the eggie ;)

susan - You have every right to be worried. I was worried even the first time even if I had nothing to compare to. But as every one else says, try to take one day at a time. It seems to help :)

LL84 - Good luck with the biopsy dear. I'm sure everything is fine. FX for you.

AFM - AF is here. Last cycle before TTC. I am happy, impatient but so nervous at the same time :wacko:


----------



## Left wonderin

Good morning everyone :) hope you are all having a lovely morning . The weather is supposed to be lovely today here so hoping for some sunshine :) another morning of dry heaving for me , its like clock work the last 5 mornings 5 mins after my feet hit the ground , I'm not complaining :) it's offers me comfort :) but it is the weirdest thing ever !!!!! 

Dream one day at a time :) Sarah hope you are having an amazing holiday :)
Everyone else have a great weekend xx


----------



## ticklemonster

Hi girls, sorry not been on for a few weeks as mega busy with work. So much seems to have happened on here. Congrats to all those with positive tests great news and good luck to those still waiting. 

Well my witch showed up around 16 days go but only lasted 3 days. So I'm just waiting for my next cycle to come then I think we are going to try again. We are not preventing at all at the moment but not trying either. I'm get too confused on the whole when I'm ovulating thing so we decided just to go with the flow and if its meant to be it will happen..

Hope you girls are all ok x x x


----------



## Helena_

Morning ladies. 
I need to do a proper update on you guys, but just wanted to say I was thinking about you all.

10dpo and my temps did a wacky thing. My boobs haven't started hurting until last night and now they're on fire (but looking fantastic). thinking I'll test on monday.


----------



## Nina83

Helena, that could be an implantation dip...
:dust:


----------



## hilslo

Helena - your chart looks v exciting!!!! We can't wait until Monday! Test now! ;-) x


----------



## ladyluck84

Oh Helen all sounding very good. Fingers crossed


----------



## ladyluck84

Sorry HelenA... Predictive changed it


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good luck helena x


----------



## c.m.c

Good luck Helena. Am excited for Monday. That dip looks brill


----------



## Helena_

I'm hoping that's what that dip is! I started getting little oddpains and such since the day before yesterday. Nothing super painful, but they make me jump. Feeling super calm about it all. A march baby would be perfect. I decided not to test until monday because you need like 3 days after a dip to see a bfp. I showed hubby my chart and he saw the spike and said "oh so you ovulated" lmao


----------



## xxDreamxx

Helena - good luck for Monday :) 

It's 4am here and wide awake.... I fell asleep around 7:30 last night on couch and hubby woke me to go to bed at 8:30. Have done that last 3 nights.

My Dad is back in hospital, he coughed and felt something pop inside where they operated week before last so needed to be operated in again :( 

Today we're off on a cavalier kc spaniel play date with loads of other dogs - we all meet 1st Sunday of each month, it's so much fun :)

Then Monday morning 7am I will be down my hospital for more bloods and check my beta HCG levels - I am so scared!


----------



## Nina83

How normal is it to have ovulation pains for almost a week?
They started last Sunday, light, got very painful and all the time around Wednesday through Friday, and yesterday and today dull pains.
I know a MC makes things wacko but still.
Plus, still no major rise in temps. It's kind of bumming me out.


----------



## c.m.c

Hey nina, I never had O pains ever before. But this month I was sore for 2 days, defo O pain.

What day did your opk,s think O was? Your temps might be a bit off till or if AF arrives


----------



## c.m.c

Jus had a glance at ur chart....mmmmmm I'm not sure! Can it takes days after positive O test for us to actually O?


----------



## Nina83

I got the +OPK on Wednesday, and the dip on Friday. I did get some sort of a rise, but not a nice big one. O is supposed to happen a day or two after the +OPK. it usually happens for me the day after.
I think I'm just having a really bad day. Month, year, life. Whatever.
My coworker in the office next door is scheduling her 16 week scan. My life officially stinks.


----------



## c.m.c

Nina I bet it's because this is your first month after the MC....my post O temps look weird plus I got bfn this morning.....just want AF to show and try another month.

You and DH are very fertile. It will hopefully happen quickly again for you.


I hate 2013 nothing nice has happened to me.


----------



## Nina83

> Nina I bet it's because this is your first month after the MC....my post O temps look weird plus I got bfn this morning.....just want AF to show and try another month.
> 
> You and DH are very fertile. It will hopefully happen quickly again for you.
> 
> 
> I hate 2013 nothing nice has happened to me.

I'm sorry hun ((hugs))
I just hate my life right now. This past year has been nothing but miserable.


----------



## c.m.c

Hugs nina...... Lets hope we have an amazing 2014!!!!!!!!!!! Don't panic about your temps this month......next month I bet you will be back to normal


----------



## Nina83

I'm just so tired of disappointment after disappointment.
I feel childish saying this- but it's not fair.


----------



## c.m.c

Your right.....it isn't fair!!! Don't feel bad for thinking it..... You deserve a happy ending and I do sooooooo hope we all get it here.


----------



## ladyluck84

Oh ladies I'm with u on that. On New Year's Eve I was pregnant and thought 2013 was going to be an amazing year . Nope crap! temp drop for me the last 2 days and cramps think af is about to show up


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina i feel the same.....its isnt fair! My best friend had a baby yesterday and i want to feel happy for her but its such a punch in the face. I hate 2013 as lots of bad things have happened not just with ttc. I hate my life right now as ive been standing still for two and half years whilst watching everyone around me moving forward with their lives. It really isnt fair at all. 2013 is the worse of my life. 2014 will be amazing!!! Hopefully 

I think your body is trying to o but hasnt yet. Keep using opks as u might get another + soon. 
Xxx


----------



## Nina83

> I think your body is trying to o but hasnt yet. Keep using opks as u might get another + soon.

I don't think so, I tried again yesterday and it was super faint. I just hope this cycle ends soon. Whatever way.

I hope the second half of 2013 is better for all of us.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ok maybe u will get a temp rise tomorrow. Does ff give u cross hairs if u put a high temp in for tomorrow? On my bfp cycle my temp didnt go up til 4 days after +opk. 
X


----------



## Nina83

Yes, I put in fake temps, not even high, just the same- 36.6 which is higher than the dip I had and it gave me crosshairs. I just wish my body would let me know whats going on.


----------



## xxDreamxx

I really hope the 2nd half of 2013 (and 2014) is all our year. It's not been a good start at all :(

I have been getting some lovely cuddles from my Dogs today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## c.m.c

Awww your wee dog is o cute Susan!



Ladyluck and mrsB im sorry you ladies feel like this too............I think my AF is coming...I don't know why but I think I'm ok when AF arrives...I can move on to the next month...I hate that my AF is almost due, I've got a bfn n I can't do anything! I just want AF now so I can move on to a new month



Ladies one thing is for sure.....we all got pregnant once before so it can and it WILL happen again for us!!


----------



## ladyluck84

As predicted she is here. Right on with the next cycle! day 1


----------



## Nina83

> As predicted she is here. Right on with the next cycle! day 1

Oh Love, I'm sorry. Join our pity party? 

https://static.someecards.com/someecards/usercards/6cb3a74e043eee1001521e28846d888f.png


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

LL84 sorry af came but this new cycle could be the one! Best of luck lovely.

Cmc if u arent getting a bfp then i hope your af comes soon so u can move forward
Xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina83 said:


> As predicted she is here. Right on with the next cycle! day 1
> 
> Oh Love, I'm sorry. Join our pity party?
> 
> https://static.someecards.com/someecards/usercards/6cb3a74e043eee1001521e28846d888f.pngClick to expand...

Ha yes I will join you... Here's to eating cake and drinking wine!


----------



## Helena_

11dpo.....I'M PREGNANT


----------



## Helena_

super super faint, but showed up as soon as the pee hit it
 



Attached Files:







20130707_090711.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Wow congratulations helena xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I can totally see the line xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Helena yahoo I see it too :) congratulations :) 

Everyone else your right life is so not fair sometimes errrrrrrr ....... Hope you feel better soon Nina sounds like your having one of " those " days :hugs: 

So far 2012 had a crappy end ...... The start of 2013 was too hectic either ! 
I'm so hoping the end of it is wonderful and 2014 brings my rainbow safely to me . I'm getting really anxious now my early scan is only 5 days away :wacko: 
My edd is also coming soon , me and on have taken the day off work and plan to do something to mark the day .


----------



## c.m.c

Helena that's brilliant!!! Congratulations!! Woo hoo


----------



## Helena_

I don't get how we're meant to cope with our edd. It's going to kill me. We're all supposed to be bump buddies hanging out in the trimester pages. Life was so amazing before. 

DH leaves on wednesday so we're going to hang out at the museum today and then spend the night watching movies. I'm rather nauseous, but as long as I eat and drink water I feel better for a bit. I'm hoping to get a blood test tomorrow to check my levels. I don't care so much about my hcg level because I know it'll be super low, but I want to know my progesterone. I've been taking the prometrium vaginally, so i'm hoping that that's helped, but since it's vaginally it won't show up in my blood so I'll be able to get a better idea of where they are naturally. I'm also going to request that they prescribe something stronger. Like actual suppositories. I'm super nervous about testing tomorrow. I have a good feeling about this gummy, but there's always the slight worry the line won't get darker and it'll happen again. I'm so glad I have you girls :hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good luck for testing in the morning. Have u got a digital? x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Left wonderin its lovely that u are going to do something to mark the edd. 
Good luck with your scan xxx


----------



## Helena_

yeah, I have 2 or 3 of them. I won't use them until a much darker test though. not willing to see "not pregnant"!


----------



## Left wonderin

There is a memorial called "angels plot " in the cemetery for all babies , I think we will get a single white rose , I want to write a letter too and go visit it . Just to remember , I'd like it to become a yearly thing . That little soul was so much a big part of my life that it is only right they are remembered :cry: 

Would like a walk on the beach after and maybe some lunch out :winkwink:


----------



## c.m.c

Sounds beautiful and very appropriate left wonderin!! Hope scan goes well for you


----------



## Helena_

that sounds lovely. Let us know how the scan goes :hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

Yay Helena!!! :happydance:

Good luck for your scan LW and the memorial plans sound wonderful. 

I feel like crap. It's 7am and the first day for the kids back at school after just over 2 weeks off. Doesn't sound like long but OH. MY. GOD. they've driven me crazy. Poor little things have been so bored and just want to see their friends. Not sure who's more excited for them to go back :haha:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Helena_ said:


> super super faint, but showed up as soon as the pee hit it

Totally see the line - congratulations :) when you know your due date, let us know. Good luck with bloods :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Morning,

Managed to force myself to stay awake till 9:30 last night so slept until 5am :) I have my 2nd beta bloods this morning and I am anxious. I haven't peed on any more sticks for progression, I just didn't want to mess with myself.

Will know results by 2:30pm. Going to keep myself busy with housework till then! 

Twin - the kids are in school holiday for next 2 weeks here so going to see a lot of posts on Facebook of my cousins whinging about their kids. I remember in the past if I have commented, I have gotten "Sue, your lucky you don't have kids" and I like "oh, lucky? Right....that's what it is" - gotta love insensitive comments from family eh?


----------



## twinmummy06

People sure put their foot in their mouths sometimes Susan :hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

twinmummy06 said:


> People sure put their foot in their mouths sometimes Susan :hugs:

Sometimes they pull 1 foot out just to change it with the other :lol:


----------



## Helena_

I hate people who say shit like that. Nothing pisses me off more!

I'll be due March 19th :D


----------



## xxDreamxx

Helena_ said:


> I hate people who say shit like that. Nothing pisses me off more!
> 
> I'll be due March 19th :D

I am due 1 day before you :)


----------



## Helena_

Wahoo! Bump buddies :D


----------



## Left wonderin

Good luck this afternoon dream :)


----------



## c.m.c

Good luck dream!! Let us know how you get on!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi Girls,

Thanks for the thoughts. I rang and got my results and HCG has gone up from 40.9 to 275 and Progesterone from 62 to 77 :happydance: I go back again Thursday for the next level check. The nurse told me to book in my first scan for about 14 days time but both ultrasound places were booked...so earliest I could get was 21 days time either on 29th July at a regular ultrasound place or 30th at the private ultrasound place where I went before for all my scans. I chose that place as I felt taken care of there (even though it was where we went for the last bub's scans). So I will be 7+1 by then (as my ticker is not on Aussie time.... :lol: I am 4 weeks today!)

I am going to continue to pray with all that I have, that the outcome this time is different. I will also continue to pray that there are more :bfp: in store for this group. :hugs:

My Dad is doing really well and is coming home tomorrow....I told him about the pregnancy, as he's been so low with this surgery and I wanted him to know he has a reason to get well for. I am really close to my Dad. I lost my Mum to cancer when I was 23 so I have grown even closer to my Dad after that.

Anyway.... what's new with everyone? I hear the UK has been having a heatwave. My friends in Bristol said it was 28ºc there yesterday and my best mate in London was drinking wine on her patio in a photo on facebook. It's been 19ºc here and sunny but bloody cold. I was shivering at the train station this morning wondering whether I should invest in a pair of gloves. It was probably about 5ºc then!

:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Dream I am sooooo delighted for you! And waiting to 7+1 weeks will be much better...you will see so much better detail and be far far far more reassured that all is well!

I am soooooo happy for you. I bet your dad is over the moon too!!


Yes I'm not back to Work till I'm 8 weeks post op so I'm filling a paddling pool and relaxing in the garden with dd and 2 jack Russell's


----------



## c.m.c

ladyluck84 said:


> As predicted she is here. Right on with the next cycle! day 1

Sorry AF came.:hugs: Mines due tomorrow and she will be here


----------



## cathgibbs

Sorry iv been MIA lately ladies - this weather has distracted me!!

Any BFPS?! xxx


----------



## ece77

Good morning ladies,

With Sarah on holiday, this place is really quiet :rofl:

Susan - So happy your levels are increasing nicely :thumbup:. We will all be praying for you :hugs:

Helena - Huge congrats! I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry! This is a fresh page!

cmc & LL84 - Sorry AF is here. On to the next cycle then :winkwink:

AFM - I had my CD3 hormone screening today. I asked them to e-mail the results to me as well. Hope they will be fine. I'm so nervous :wacko:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Dream. Im so pleased your levels are increasing and u dont have to wait long for a scan. Best of luck hun

Helena are u ready to be added as bfp number 6??? How exciting!

Im cd9 now. Starting to dtd every other day. I had a dream last night that i got my bfp. I wish it would come true
Xxx


----------



## Helena_

Tests are darker :happydance:


----------



## Helena_

Great results dream!I had an appointment set up for the 30th for a sono saline, so now I'm hoping to change that to a ultrasound. We'll have scan pictures to compare! 

Woke up with a horrible headache and tummy ache. hoping somewater helps. Ick


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Post us a pic of your test xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath we are both on cd9 and have the same length cycles. Good luck to us xxx


----------



## c.m.c

MrsB....good girl....get DTD as much as you can

Ece let us know how your results go...fx for you!! Are you worried about egg supply is tht why your having cd3 tests?


Helena...good news they're darker......fab news


Dream....hope your chilling now with those great results. Am super excited for you

Ladyluck.....il be your cycle buddy...AF will hopefully here tomorrow for me

Cath.....get DTD!!! Cd9!!!!!!!!

Nina....how's the temps now? Any better idea of your chart?



God I wonder if Sarah has tested??????? 

ATM....I'm not catholic but my husband is....his mum told me to pray to Saint Gerard the patron Saint if motherhood..... I might do this (I'm Christian but not catholic so there no harm I'm sure as long as I play by my religions rules?)!


----------



## Helena_

went to get my bloods drawn an hour ago. Will call and find out what my beta is in an hour. They aren't going to draw progesterone until tomorrow because I need to speak to my doctor and only he can authorize that. When I speak to him today, I'll also ask him to give me a script for progesterone
 



Attached Files:







20130708_061549.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 5









20130708_063505.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Left wonderin

c.m.c said:


> MrsB....good girl....get DTD as much as you can
> 
> Ece let us know how your results go...fx for you!! Are you worried about egg supply is tht why your having cd3 tests?
> 
> 
> Helena...good news they're darker......fab news
> 
> 
> Dream....hope your chilling now with those great results. Am super excited for you
> 
> Ladyluck.....il be your cycle buddy...AF will hopefully here tomorrow for me
> 
> Cath.....get DTD!!! Cd9!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nina....how's the temps now? Any better idea of your chart?
> 
> 
> 
> God I wonder if Sarah has tested???????
> 
> ATM....I'm not catholic but my husband is....his mum told me to pray to Saint Gerard the patron Saint if motherhood..... I might do this (I'm Christian but not catholic so there no harm I'm sure as long as I play by my religions rules?)!

Ooh you have just reminded me , my mum who is very religious ( catholic ) rosary every night gave me a prayer about a month before I got my BFP . I did say it once or twice , maybe it had something to do with my BFP . If anyone would like it pm me and I'll send it to you xxxx


----------



## Helena_

c.m.c- I don't see why you shouldn't do that. I've heard of that before. Any time I meet anyone named Gerard I wonder if the mother had a hard time conceiving.


----------



## c.m.c

Left wonderin said:


> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> MrsB....good girl....get DTD as much as you can
> 
> Ece let us know how your results go...fx for you!! Are you worried about egg supply is tht why your having cd3 tests?
> 
> 
> Helena...good news they're darker......fab news
> 
> 
> Dream....hope your chilling now with those great results. Am super excited for you
> 
> Ladyluck.....il be your cycle buddy...AF will hopefully here tomorrow for me
> 
> Cath.....get DTD!!! Cd9!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nina....how's the temps now? Any better idea of your chart?
> 
> 
> 
> God I wonder if Sarah has tested???????
> 
> ATM....I'm not catholic but my husband is....his mum told me to pray to Saint Gerard the patron Saint if motherhood..... I might do this (I'm Christian but not catholic so there no harm I'm sure as long as I play by my religions rules?)!
> 
> Ooh you have just reminded me , my mum who is very religious ( catholic ) rosary every night gave me a prayer about a month before I got my BFP . I did say it once or twice , maybe it had something to do with my BFP . If anyone would like it pm me and I'll send it to you xxxxClick to expand...


Yes send it to me please. I googled and got the saint Gerard prayer. My own mums prays to st Anthony when he looses things lol:dohh:


----------



## Left wonderin

On the way :) I pm it to you :)


----------



## ladyluck84

Ladies so af wasn't arriving. For incredible pain and ended up in hospital last night and been diagnosed with suspected ectopic. I'm only 17 dpo but my hcg was 3000? Is that normal? They said my uterus was empty but cervix was closed. Had no blood only dark discharge and pain has now stopped. They are taking me to surgery tomorrow but I keep thinking what if they are wrong and there just hasn't been enough time to see the sac? They can't see a baby in my tube but can see a mass. Is there any chance it could be a cyst?


----------



## c.m.c

Ll I'm so so sorry youre going through this. I doubt it's a cyst as they appear black due to being fluid, on ultrasound a mass will be echogenic......

Omg I can't believe this!

17dpo is very early for ectopic symptoms.

Did u do a test?

I guess the hospital prob know best.

I'm thinking of you lady !!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

If there's no ectopic I'm sure they can come back out, you dont want to risk losing your tube! 


I was 7+3 when I had my surgery and there was no baby in the tube just a huge mass of pregnancy cells attached to the colon and ruptured out of the tube. I think if there's pain, HCG and a mass it could be ectopic. With me the ectopic was so hard to diagnose as all along there was a baby in the womb too.



Shit.....keeps us informed, I will be thinking of you all night and tomorrow. xxxxxxx


----------



## ladyluck84

No I hadn't tested because I hard darker discharge the day before I was due and cramps so thought af was arriving. That's why I can't believe my hcg has come back 3000! u had a normal period last month. I had a real pain but now no pain or spotting. They have said they will always take my tube as leaving it after an ectopic would cause big risk of another. U suppose I just need to know they are a hundred percent sure and they keep telling me they aren't but my uterus is empty


----------



## Nina83

ladyluck84, I'm sending you big hugs!
Wouldn't 3000 be high for ectopic? Shouldn't it be lower? :s
I'm so sorry you're going through this- I hope you get more solid answers tomorrow!
Keep us updated ((hugs))


----------



## ladyluck84

Sorry had and u (writing in my phone and predictive keeps changing it


----------



## Nina83

Crappy cramps.
Seriously, I didn't have this bad of symptoms when I was pregnant. I am having BAD cramps, nausea in the evening and through out the day, tired... What a cruel reminder to what isn't.
Temps still haven't gone up. I'm OPKing, but it's really faint. HCG on Thursday, hope it's zero, or maybe a medical miracle and I'll have a super high number, surprise! 
I'm very realistic though. I'm really not that dumb.


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina83 said:


> ladyluck84, I'm sending you big hugs!
> Wouldn't 3000 be high for ectopic? Shouldn't it be lower? :s
> I'm so sorry you're going through this- I hope you get more solid answers tomorrow!
> Keep us updated ((hugs))

U thought the same that 3000 was too high for 4 weeks but the doctor said I must be 6 weeks but I did have a period 28days ago and a positive ovulation peak this month on the fertility monitor


----------



## c.m.c

Lady they will never take the tube unless the know its ectopic and it sounds like it is. They will know for 100%sure when they do the laparoscopy as they will see it.....it is much safer to take the tube (and that's what I was devastated about) but fingers crossed they can keep your ovary.

I lost the baby in the womb at 6+4 and the day of my ectopic 7+3 my HCG was 5000!

I can't believe you have to go through this. If you have any questions don't be afraid to ask me and make sure you get a good talk with your surgeon before and after.

I know years ago they saved the tube but it caused so many future ectopics. Then they started to remove the tube and ovary but again they realised what they do now is best.

Check out the ectopic pregnancy trust.org I got good answers there

I'm thinking of you!


----------



## c.m.c

Lady I had a day of pain then nothing, then pain then bleeding the no pain for days and days then bang severe pain the day it ruptured and that was my surgery day.

I think it's normal for pain to go away...mine did for two weeks before the rupture


----------



## c.m.c

https://www.ectopic.org.uk

The FAQ questions with answers bit was a God send to me after


----------



## xxDreamxx

ladyluck84 said:


> Ladies so af wasn't arriving. For incredible pain and ended up in hospital last night and been diagnosed with suspected ectopic. I'm only 17 dpo but my hcg was 3000? Is that normal? They said my uterus was empty but cervix was closed. Had no blood only dark discharge and pain has now stopped. They are taking me to surgery tomorrow but I keep thinking what if they are wrong and there just hasn't been enough time to see the sac? They can't see a baby in my tube but can see a mass. Is there any chance it could be a cyst?

{hugs} I am so sorry that you are having to suffer through this. It's just not fair. All the best for the surgery....I will be thinking of you xx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Very sorry for what u are going through. I will be thinking about u xxx


----------



## ece77

c.m.c said:


> Ece let us know how your results go...fx for you!! Are you worried about egg supply is tht why your having cd3 tests?

Still no results :(. But yes, I just turned 36 and can't shake the feeling that something's wrong about quantity and/or quality :(.

LL84 - I'm so sorry about what you're going through. Big hugs!

Nina - I've read that sometimes your body gears up for O, you get a +OPK but for some reason it can't. That may be what you're going through. I guess you'll get another +OPK soon and then you'll O. Good luck for Thursday!


----------



## c.m.c

Think of you today Lady Luck!!:hugs:!!


----------



## xxDreamxx

I cannot stop eating! Soooo hungry!


----------



## c.m.c

AF arrived.

I'm happy, I had some pain this month and was petrified of another ectopic.

I am 7 weeks post surgery so defo good to let my body heal

Onwards and upwards.....cd1


----------



## Helena_

Hcg was 15. Going for more bloods on Wednesday. Doctor was really surprised thatmy hpts were positive haha. He's not checking my progesterone, but giving me suppositories instead. I'll start them tonight and continue taking my progesterone cream and take the oral supplements from my last pregnancy. Not worried about my low hcg because I had only implanted two days prior and it's always been low for me in the beginning.


----------



## Helena_

Cmc- hope this is your lucky month

Lady- oh dear :( :huge: please keep us updated


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladyluck I am SOOOO sorry your going through this hun but i agree 300 is VERY high for 17dpo hun! I think the highest my levels went up too were 2000 that was after methotrexate and that was at 6 weeks = im praying they managed to save your tube hun - i hate hearing about women who have been through ectopics - I dont think unless you have been in that situation just how scary it actually is njot just from our point of view but from out OHs view aswell :-( Hope you can update soon lovely xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

MRsB Any sign of ov? My tests are going really dark now CD10 they were stark neg 3 days ago - i guess after a mc anything can happen!



Nina - maybe your body still had some HCG lying around hun? I know when i tested at CD5 my HPTs looked neg but my opks were still pos my hcg 7 days prior to that was only 28 aswell then they went neg but now getting really dark so keep testing hun and keep dtd :-D

Helena Huge congrats hun!

C.M.C im glad that your glad AF arrived hun as i know how much you were worrying xxxxx

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## Nina83

Cath, both OPK and HPT are snow white.
Two days ago the OPK was slightly there but this morning nada. I do have a blood test Thursday, but I'm sure it will be negative.
I'm breaking out like a teenager. I have no clue what's going on anymore. Maybe AF?
And you are so right- anything can happen after MC. I think it's the biggest medical mystery ever!


----------



## cathgibbs

omg my skin is really bad too hun!! Its been the same since 3 days before my bfp its annoying me so much!! 

Thats weird then hun?? I was looking at your temps earlier and i cant figure it out? xxx


----------



## Nina83

I read an article today about IVF and a break through in the medical world.
I have no idea how to say it in English- but apparently, 15 embryos were made (?) and out of them each was checked for chromosome/DNA. Out of 15 only 3 were good (3!!!) One was returned and a sweet baby was born in May. 
Apparently, most times IVF doesn't catch is because of the chromosome abnormalities. A woman under 40- only 1 out of 10 embryos will make it. That is NOT a lot! Scary :(
While the article was very hopeful- for preventing early MC in IVF patients, it's still sad and painful to know that the natural way still doesn't have any guarantees. the numbers are still the same, and nothing will heal my pain :(
I'm happy that women who have trouble conceiving might not have to go through another heartbreak of MC.
This took place in Britain, I'll try to find an online article later.


----------



## Nina83

I know. I looked at anovulatory charts, and they were all over the place. Mine just looks... Dead as Sarah would say!
I do break out before AF, so maybe that's what's happening. Hoping, crossing my fingers, let just finish off this cycle!


----------



## cathgibbs

I was looking at reasons for mc and what my consultant will be testing me for as I have reacurring mc and the scary thing is that if it is a chromosone prob then there is literally nothing they can do you just have to keep trying and trying and trying and that scares the life out of me xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Awww cath I'm hoping its not chromosome related !!!

I know cath ectopics are scary......scary for future fertility! Did you lose your tube?

Nina....u may have caught the egg last week or maybe your body is getting ready for AF and a brand new cycle to TTC again!!

I was so worried about some of the pains I had this month so I'm happy with being cd1 today


----------



## Nina83

> Awww cath I'm hoping its not chromosome related !!!

I'm hoping it IS chromosome related, then it's just bad luck for us, and hopefully next time will be luckier.
I don't want to go through this again, then testing to find out something is wrong with one of us.


----------



## cathgibbs

No hun my tube is saved but cause it might have scaring the chance of another ectopic high its a no win situation isnt it hun? 

Im glad af arrived for yoi hun as I knew you worrying xxx

Im going t buy df and I a pool now lol who says you need a child to act like a kid :-D xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Nina83 said:


> Awww cath I'm hoping its not chromosome related !!!
> 
> I'm hoping it IS chromosome related, then it's just bad luck for us, and hopefully next time will be luckier.
> I don't want to go through this again, then testing to find out something is wrong with one of us.Click to expand...

I meant genetic:dohh:

I'm useless!! Yes you're right at least chromosome means it just pot luck and next time should be ok:thumbup:


----------



## c.m.c

Cath in this heat you defo need a pool!!!

We have been in ours all day! Wrecked!! Loving this hot weather!!


----------



## Helena_

We were all set to test everything this next month before I got a bfp, but I'm terrified. Two back to back miscarriages at my age, just a few months from each other is not normal.I'm just hoping it was bad luck and trying my best to stay optimistic. It's all really terrifying. 

I had a dream that I birthed a mini hippo. Later on it turned into a baby girl, but I called it hippo as a pet name. I think that's what I call it :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cmc - sorry af came although i know u were worried. Good luck for this new cycle...onwards and upwards!

Nina its strange how your temp hasnt changed much. Looks like u are dead lol. I hope u get some answers soon

Dream stop eating everything lol

Cath i ovulate quite late so am starting opks on cd13. Im really looking forward to it lol. Will hopefully dtd tonight

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

We actually had genetic testing done- usually everyone here does it before TTC, and everything came back OK.
So I am hoping it's just bad chromosome luck, and not something with my eggs or DH's swimmers.


----------



## Left wonderin

Nina I heard a radio interview about that research about 2 weeks ago , it was scary what they were saying . They found during the research for IVF that up to 70 % of ALL women's eggs have abnormalities !! That is why you ever only have 20-30 % of concieveing every month . He said that most eggs get fear listed but never impant thus all the bfn . This they have now found is also true for the blastocysts in IVF , before they may have being putting back a blastocyte that had chromosome abnormalities and no chance of implanting :( currently IVF chances I 1 in 4 but now with new screening your chances will increase to 2.5 -4 . Good odds :) however if you think about it the other way its a miricle the human race has survived !!!!!!


----------



## Nina83

My sister calls them "walking miracles". That's what we all are.
It is amazing a baby is even born, after everything they go through in just 9 months!


----------



## Left wonderin

It sure is the more I learn the more I realise each and every one of us walking on the planet earth is a little miracle :) makes you almost thankful for every day :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

4:09 in the morning and I am wide awake and paying for all the food I ate yesterday - dodgy tummy! Blurgh!

I think being at home doesn't help.... I get bored and then I eat. Stopping that today!


----------



## ladyluck84

Hi ladies so they took my tube said this was better for future fertility as if they had left it it would likely happen again. Had a bad night with pain and for some reason not able to wee at all so they have had to put a catheter in so not likely I will be allowed home today


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh hun I am so so sorry if you need a chat a few of us have hsd ectopics here. They didn't take my tube but took C.M.C I think xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

:hugs: lady luck. I'm so sorry :cry:


----------



## Nina83

Oh Hun, I'm so sorry <3
I hope you have a speedy recovery ((hugs))


----------



## ece77

So sorry dear. Hope you'll get well soon :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Lady I'm so sorry to hear all you have been through, wishing you a speedy recovery xxxxxxx


----------



## c.m.c

ladyluck84 said:


> Hi ladies so they took my tube said this was better for future fertility as if they had left it it would likely happen again. Had a bad night with pain and for some reason not able to wee at all so they have had to put a catheter in so not likely I will be allowed home today

Hey I'm so sorry.

I know exactly how you feel. I was absolutely devastated at loosing my tube! But I did a lot of research after and taking the tube is the best thing. Did they save your ovary?

I too had to have a catheter to drain my bladder I think it takes a day or two after anaesthetic for the bladder to recover.

I stayed in 2 nights after as I was very sore. I was told to take 6-8 weeks off work to heal but if I felt up to I could go back in 2 weeks....needless to say I've took 8 weeks!

My back got very very sore, like hardly able to walk after...think that was due to the progesterone plummeting!

Take your time, rest as you don't want to over heal and cause adhesions 


I'm thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

LL84 im so sorry hun. Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

C.M.C Is right hun - I think (THINK) that even with one tube the remaining tube can work for both if you get wht i mean?! Is that right C.M.C?? Like I told C.M.C the other day with the ectopic tube gone your chances of another ectopic are the same as a person who hasnt previously had an ectopic whereas myself whos tube was saved my chances are higher so i agree with C.M.C It might night seem it right now hun but having the tube removed was the best option, massice :hugs: to you lovely xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Ladyluck84 - I am sorry hon {hugs} hope you are on the road to recovery soon


----------



## c.m.c

cathgibbs said:


> C.M.C Is right hun - I think (THINK) that even with one tube the remaining tube can work for both if you get wht i mean?! Is that right C.M.C?? Like I told C.M.C the other day with the ectopic tube gone your chances of another ectopic are the same as a person who hasnt previously had an ectopic whereas myself whos tube was saved my chances are higher so i agree with C.M.C It might night seem it right now hun but having the tube removed was the best option, massice :hugs: to you lovely xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Yes cath you're totally right, the Fallopian tubes are not attached to the ovary, they merely brush past and scoop the best egg in! With one tube if it knows the best egg is in the opposite ovary it can brush over to it and get the egg!!

Our bodies are unreal!!

Ip when they do a laparoscopy they always look at your good side before they remove the tube with the ectopic so they should know if your remaining side is healthy.

Mine looked healthy and I know people get ectopics due to inflammatory disease but 90% of ectopics there's no underlying reason or cause for it......so FX it's a one off:thumbup: 

It's so much to take in in such a short time:hugs:


----------



## Helena_

Massive higs ladyluck. Just remember that our bodies are amazing and you have a wonderful fighter tube in there ready to scoop up that eggie. 


I have my second beta today. Getting nervous, but had an amazing progeression with my tests in just 12 hours, so hopefully it'll be a nice high number. I also started the endometrin yesterday and it sucks. Very leaky, but worth it. I'm 4 weeks today!!!


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,

Got my CD3 blood results just now.

FSH - 6.1
LH - 3.3
E2 - 61.6
Prolactin - 22
TSH - 1.4

I've read everywhere that FSH/LH ratio should be close to 1:1. Do you think 2:1 poses a problem? And also it seems that E2 is better when lower than 50. What do you all think?


----------



## Helena_

I don't have much advice to offee except tell you that my FSH was 4.77. I had the test done about 2 years ago. I can't remember any o my other numbers except my AMH being 2.9


----------



## Helena_

Did your doctor say anything about them? Yours are so close to what you say they should be that I'd think it's fine. There's always wiggle room with those tests


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ece77 sorry i dont know anything about those tests.

Helena im glad u are seeing progress

X


----------



## hilslo

Ladyluck, I'm so so sorry. Like cmc, I've also suffered an ectopic and had the tube removed. The surgery really does take it out of you - I was fit and healthy so expected to bounce back quickly but my body had other ideas.

I had a laparotomy and it took around a month before I went back to work. To be honest I was still very sore around the incision line and couldn't walk very well (think hunchback old lady shuffling!) but I found that work took my mind off it for a while which was abit of a relief. I do work in an office though so expect to take off quite a bit longer if you do anything remotely active!

My surgeon and the leaflet that they gave me when I left hte hospital confirmed the tube picking up the other ovary's egg though so it's not just a wives tale.

Take care of yourself and huge hugs from us all here :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

Well it turns out I had fallen with the ectopic on my second cycle so after 11 month with the first miscarrage oddly optimistic. All looked healthy with the other tube just been told I was very 'unlucky'. Doctor said I could try again when every I felt physically ready. They like to say 3 months but this is for dating purposes. Yes both ovaries looked good. They showed me photos and my tube had actually ruptured. so glad u chose surgery and not the injection now I know that. Been in now since Sunday that's 4 night and 5 days tomorrow so hopefully they will remove the catheter and u can go home


----------



## Helena_

such amazing news today! My beta went from 15 to 78 in two days!
well above normal doubling time :DDDD I'm crying. I have my first scan booked for the 30th


----------



## HappilyTTC

Helena_ said:


> such amazing news today! My beta went from 15 to 78 in two days!
> well above normal doubling time :DDDD I'm crying. I have my first scan booked for the 30th

Such great news!!! So happy for you!:thumbup::happydance::flower:


----------



## Helena_

I've been searching the internet all day for someone with a similar doubling time as me (21.86 hours). I can't find anything as low as mine! Close was 24 hours with twins. The doctor was very happy with the rise, but now I'm worried that it could be something bad? I need to walk away from the internet :p


----------



## xxDreamxx

Helena - stop worrying, I know it's hard but googling stuff won't help. Are you having another beta? You will find it changes anyway and your next doubling time may be completely different.

I just had my 3rd beta and hcg has gone from 275 - 860 which is fine but I'd just hoped for it to be much higher. My progesterone has dropped from 77 - 63.2 so have to go back on progesterone pessaries. Next beta is Tuesday :)


----------



## c.m.c

Ece not sure at all about those tests. What did your Dr say?

Helena....try not to worry, the Internet sometimes s worse or us

Ll84 Take your time at recovering ....I still have pain and it wasn't even 8 weeks ago!
Glad you didn't need methotrexate either that's defo good for future TTC!


----------



## ece77

LL84 - Glad that your other tube and the ovaries are OK. Hope you'll feel better soon enough to try again!

Helena & Susan - Great news about rising HCG! Try not to be too picky about numbers ;)

AFM - My OB thinks my numbers are good. It seems they are in a good place according to the internet too. It's just the FSH:LH ratio I'm confused about. Well, I guess it's better not to think much of it :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Morning all.

Helena and susan im so pleased for u both x

Ece77 im glad your doc thinks everythings good. X

AFM im cd12 now and going to start digital opks tomorrow morning. I sooo hope this is my lucky month. A baby from this cycle would be due in April and i had my baby in April so that would be nice x


----------



## cathgibbs

LL84 yeah glad you didnt have MTX i had that hun and it just delays everything! its a horrible drug with horrible side effects!! Iv got everything x that you can come home today hun - how are you feeling??

Helena & Sus thats great news,

Ece i havent a clue what the numbers are meant to be but if your Dr is happy thats good!! woohoo xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Just waiting for my hcg levels to come back. The day I went In They were 3900. I'm in pain but so ready to come home. Doctor hasn't said anything about recovery time. sorry been wrapped up in my own little bubble but congrats Susan and Helena x


----------



## cathgibbs

Dont be silly hun you got enough on your plate - the ladies will understand that - iv got my fx that you can come home lovely xxxx


----------



## Nina83

Got my blood drawn this morning for clotting and HCG.
Came back negative. Ugh. It feels horrible. 
I also took a OPK last night, it was a squinter. I almost burst into tears because I want a HPT to be a squinter, I want to see the line, not hope it's not there. 
:(


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh Nina :-( :hugs: You will see a squinter soon lovely!!! I noticed your temp took a dip and your CM has changed to watery maybe ov is on its way?? xxxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

ladyluck84 said:


> Just waiting for my hcg levels to come back. The day I went In They were 3900. I'm in pain but so ready to come home. Doctor hasn't said anything about recovery time. sorry been wrapped up in my own little bubble but congrats Susan and Helena x

You just concentrate on getting better and resting up {hugs}


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina its so confusing emotionally. Try not to put too much pressure on yourself.

LL84 i hope u are allowed home soon. Take good care of yourself hun

X


----------



## Nina83

I think I used this before, but this is seriously how I'm feeling right now!

https://media3.giphy.com/media/K6VhXtbgCXqQU/original.gif

I'd put in an animated giff of someone going "ptshhhh" with their tongue stuck out, but I don't know how to call that! I think I'm just, whatever, body- you are free to do whatever the heck you want, not like you asked me before.


----------



## Helena_

I'm not going to worry anymore. I may call and request another beta for Monday, but for now it's fine. Another set of rising numbers will ease my mind. 

Nina- you'll get your squinter....and then your blazing positive! :hugs: the cycle after a miscarriage is usually wonky. Mine have been oddly textbook (which is very weird for me) and I even had an awesome ovulation rise. My chart went triphasic.....and nada. no bfp. This cycle my chart was an absolute mess and bfp. I ovulated the day of my positive opk which is weird. Everything was messed up

ladyluck- don't be silly! I think we're all in our own little world. I really hope you have a very very quick recovery.


----------



## frsttimemama

I would LOVE to be pregnant again by October 2013.. as soon as possible really! We found out we were pregnant on October 19, 2012. It was one of the happiest days of our lives. :) We lost our little guy at 39 weeks 1 day.. so just a few weeks ago. I was in the hospital being induced.. my water broke and there was blood. I had an emergency C-section, but he was gone d/t velamentous cord insertion. It was a freak thing. We plan to start trying again as soon as we can; we don't want to replace our little guy as we know that no child ever can. We simply want to be parents. We are just at that place in our lives. My hubby and I have talked about it, and we are on the same page on the matter. Before I got pregnant with him, in August of last year, they told me that they thought I had PCOS. I changed my eating habits and lost 20 pounds and got pregnant! Hopefully that is the case. I gained 36 pounds with this pregnancy, and I've lost 26 so hopefully that will get things working they way they should. The incision on my belly has healed up already. I'm feeling pretty good overall.. still a little sore at times, but otherwise, really pretty good. Has anybody had any experiences with a pregnancy soon after a C-section?


----------



## Helena_

so sorry for your loss, first. I hope you find your ttc journey short lived and your motherhood journey lasting a lifetime :hugs:


----------



## frsttimemama

Thank you! We hope that is the case, too! Good luck with your pregnancy, as well!


----------



## cathgibbs

ohhhh so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: 

I think you arent meant to ttc for atleast 9-12 months after a c-section but I may be completely wrong hun! what has your dr said? xxx


----------



## Helena_

I believe the recommendation is 18-24 months, but hardly anyone follows that and is absolutely fine. I would speak to your doctor


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah I think it depends on how well your scaring is and how well you have healed as I know the scars can come open a few months down the line if pressure is there


----------



## frsttimemama

We haven't talked to her yet. We aren't actually TTC just quite yet; I'm still having some bleeding.. but we plan to after my appointment. I have a f/u appointment with her the week after next so we are going to talk to her about it then, and I'm going to tell her that I don't want to take any birth control or anything like that.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thats good that your going to talk to her, like you said nothing will replace your little boy but you need something to fill that void :hugs: I hope she says you can TTC quite soon! xxx


----------



## frsttimemama

I hope so, too, because we probably will anyway. I know that is probably bad, but I can't help it.


----------



## cathgibbs

Its not bad at all hun - you do whatever makes you happy isnt it? xxx


----------



## frsttimemama

That's true.. I just hope she agrees with us because I would sure hate to go against doctor's orders! Haha. On the flip side of that, it's not uncommon to hear of people who are pregnant when they go back for their follow up so hopefully all will work out this time around.


----------



## cathgibbs

no I know what you mean hun, after my ectopic I had Methotrexate and I was told under Drs orders DO NOT GET PREGNANT as all my natural folic acid had been stripped and we thought i was preg 6 weeks later and when i rung my dr he was NOT happy lol felt like a little girl again but these things happen hun so dont feel 'bad' going against their orders :-D Have you done research on people concieving few weeks after a c section? xxx


----------



## frsttimemama

I have tried, but I haven't really found much. I pretty much just keep seeing not to get pregnant for 6-24 months afterward.


----------



## c.m.c

frsttimemama said:


> I would LOVE to be pregnant again by October 2013.. as soon as possible really! We found out we were pregnant on October 19, 2012. It was one of the happiest days of our lives. :) We lost our little guy at 39 weeks 1 day.. so just a few weeks ago. I was in the hospital being induced.. my water broke and there was blood. I had an emergency C-section, but he was gone d/t velamentous cord insertion. It was a freak thing. We plan to start trying again as soon as we can; we don't want to replace our little guy as we know that no child ever can. We simply want to be parents. We are just at that place in our lives. My hubby and I have talked about it, and we are on the same page on the matter. Before I got pregnant with him, in August of last year, they told me that they thought I had PCOS. I changed my eating habits and lost 20 pounds and got pregnant! Hopefully that is the case. I gained 36 pounds with this pregnancy, and I've lost 26 so hopefully that will get things working they way they should. The incision on my belly has healed up already. I'm feeling pretty good overall.. still a little sore at times, but otherwise, really pretty good. Has anybody had any experiences with a pregnancy soon after a C-section?


I'm so sorry for your loss:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Frsttimemomma I hope you get your rainbow baby!

My cousin got pregnant 6 months after a c section, though she was told not to, think all went well


----------



## c.m.c

Ll84 I hope you're starting to feel less pain and get home!!

My HCG was 5000 day of surgery and went to zero within 2.5 weeks. AF arrived 22 days after surgery

Think this happens sooooo fast as the tube has been removed so FX for u too


----------



## Nina83

frsttimemama, 
I'm so sorry for you loss ((hugs))
I can only share my sisters story-
She found out at around 36-38 week (I can't remember) that her baby had died- a cord incident. She had the baby naturally and conceived 3 months later.
I don't think she wanted to replace that baby, no one and nothing ever will, but she wanted to have another one as soon as she could. It is healing I suppose, after a loss to have something to hold and love. 
I think your body should heal- how ever much time it takes when a C-section is done (is it 2 months?) and then start TTC. I would believe that's what would be advised after natural birth as well. There are always women who get pregnant after about 6 months of having a baby, so why not. 
I'm looking forward to getting to know you better, this is a great little group <3


----------



## frsttimemama

Thank you. I don't imagine it will happen for a little while, but who knows! I'm at least waiting until I see the doctor which will be 4.5 weeks after C-section and who knows how long it will take for things to get back to whatever normal is. I wasn't normal since I started taking birth control pills 4.5 years ago and stopped a year and a half ago..


----------



## cathgibbs

Was thinking hun. If you waited 6 months I know you dont want too I dont think anyone would tbh hun but then when you catch, you wont show until 4-5 months so then that makes it 10-11 months post c section? Am I making sense or talking rubbish lol xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

frsttimemama said:


> I would LOVE to be pregnant again by October 2013.. as soon as possible really! We found out we were pregnant on October 19, 2012. It was one of the happiest days of our lives. :) We lost our little guy at 39 weeks 1 day.. so just a few weeks ago. I was in the hospital being induced.. my water broke and there was blood. I had an emergency C-section, but he was gone d/t velamentous cord insertion. It was a freak thing. We plan to start trying again as soon as we can; we don't want to replace our little guy as we know that no child ever can. We simply want to be parents. We are just at that place in our lives. My hubby and I have talked about it, and we are on the same page on the matter. Before I got pregnant with him, in August of last year, they told me that they thought I had PCOS. I changed my eating habits and lost 20 pounds and got pregnant! Hopefully that is the case. I gained 36 pounds with this pregnancy, and I've lost 26 so hopefully that will get things working they way they should. The incision on my belly has healed up already. I'm feeling pretty good overall.. still a little sore at times, but otherwise, really pretty good. Has anybody had any experiences with a pregnancy soon after a C-section?

{hugs} I am so sorry for your loss. 

Welcome to our group - I am glad you found us. These girls are the best! So supportive and just lovely to be around. 

Where are you from? We're a multi cultural group. I am from UK originally but live in Australia now :)


----------



## twinmummy06

Welcome frsttimemama. I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:

I hope when you decide you are ready that it happens quickly xx


----------



## twinmummy06

Lady Luck - I hope you can go home soon. Being stuck in hospital isn't any fun. Recovering at home should make it a 'little' bit easier. Thinking of you hun xx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi Girls, 

I have started a BFP by Oct 2013 pregnancy chat group (link at bottom of post), I did this because its such a sensitive time when you have had a loss and being confronted by pregnancy chat is not always something you want to see. Also I believe the rules of the TTC after a loss forum are such that they prefer you to move over to the Pregnancy after a loss forum.

That being said, none of us are going anywhere, we just will leave pregnancy chat for the other group. The other group is open and anyone is welcome to post there if they are up to it {hugs} 

I believe this group should be about supporting each other in our bids for :bfp: by October :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...r-2013-pregnancy-chat-group.html#post28377257


----------



## Helena_

soon we'll all be in it!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thank you all. We live in the US. 

I also hope that it happens quickly (and easily!) for all of you!


----------



## ece77

Welcome frsttimemama! I'm so utterly sorry for your loss. I guess one needs a little bit more waiting time after a c-section, but i hope that once you're ready you'll get your bfp quickly!

Nina - Your temp seems to be dropping dramatically. I guess O might be just around the corner?!


----------



## cathgibbs

Susan thats a lovely thoughtful idea hun xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ec do you think mine has dropped too? Im out of opks until this afternoon xxx


----------



## ece77

Cath - Your temps seem to be having an up-down movement. So I wouldn't be too confident in saying they plummetted. Let's hope they did and you'll O soon too :)


----------



## cathgibbs

All over the shop in they! I was a bit bunged up sun-wed so most prob slept with my mouth open ga.

How are you hun xxx


----------



## Nina83

> Nina - Your temp seems to be dropping dramatically. I guess O might be just around the corner?!

Could be! I took a test two days ago, super faint. Yesterday, again, very faint, today I POAS about 10 minutes ago, after reading you comment went to check- there's a definite line! Not positive, but maybe in a few days?
Seriously though, I was hoping AF was going to come within the next few days so we could start TTC properly again. Not that we won't be trying now!
My stomach has been twinging though, and dull pregnancy like cramps on my left side. Never had them on that side. I hate them. Reminds me of being pregnant.


----------



## Nina83

Susan, that's very thoughtful of you, and I appreciate it.
I think I can say without hurting anyone, that the pregnancy talk is painful, but I know how exciting it is to chat- especially with the lovely girls here who have gone through this journey together <3
So thank you, it's very considerate of you ((hugs))
I hope we all move over there soon and can archive this group <3


----------



## Nina83

Cath, what happened on Sunday? What day do you usually ovulate on? I'm sorry for repeating myself a gazillion times with the same questions, but I forget everything :s


----------



## frsttimemama

Thank you. I hope so, too. I like to think that when my body is healed enough, it will know, and we will get pregnant. Hopefully, it's quick! :) Good luck on your journey as well!


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha its k hun. Normally ov between cd14-18 tests have been pretty dark for anout 5 days! Come onnnnn ov!! Xxxx


----------



## Nina83

Out of nowhere I just started cramping, as in crazy worse than MC cramps. They're all over, mainly in the middle, it seriously hurts, and I have a high pain tolerance. Even DH noticed something is wrong.
Has anyone experienced this before first AF, or anytime during their cycle? Maybe this is what O pains feel like after a MC? 
It really hurts...


----------



## Left wonderin

No nina , maybe you should visit the doc to have it checked out just for your peace of mind xxx


----------



## Nina83

They just disappeared, just like that. Strange, I'm so tired of trying to figure things out!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Nina83 said:


> Out of nowhere I just started cramping, as in crazy worse than MC cramps. They're all over, mainly in the middle, it seriously hurts, and I have a high pain tolerance. Even DH noticed something is wrong.
> Has anyone experienced this before first AF, or anytime during their cycle? Maybe this is what O pains feel like after a MC?
> It really hurts...

My Ov pains after my MC were noticeably painful. Had to take a pain killer it hurt so much


----------



## Helena_

mine were pretty painful too. Just a perfect little eggie probably! You did have a nice temp dip. I bet you have a rise in the next day or so :D


----------



## Nina83

Maybe, but my OPK are pretty light. I might try the digital tomorrow though, just to be sure. It would be great if I did O in the next couple of days.
My O pains post MC last time weren't like this. Maybe it was just something I ate, or gas.


----------



## twinmummy06

My first O after the loss was the worst O cramps I've ever felt. I then proceeded to have bad cramping for the whole 10 days after until AF got me. Was a very odd cycle - well the end half haha. The first half was just painfully loooong.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yeah Nina i think it could be o pain.
I hope everyone is ok.

Im cd13 now and neg opk. Dtd every other day. FX. Im desprate for this cycle to be successful
X


----------



## c.m.c

Nina83 said:


> Out of nowhere I just started cramping, as in crazy worse than MC cramps. They're all over, mainly in the middle, it seriously hurts, and I have a high pain tolerance. Even DH noticed something is wrong.
> Has anyone experienced this before first AF, or anytime during their cycle? Maybe this is what O pains feel like after a MC?
> It really hurts...

Nina my O pains this month were unbearable!! I couldn't DTD that day it was sooooooooooooo bad!

Maybe it was your O?


----------



## hilslo

Nina - where is the pain? Is it where you would normally get cramps before o or af? 

Afm - My body is serously messed up 5dpo and I've started spotting. I may as well not bother trying as there is no chance anything could implant with such a duff luteal phase. I just want a normal cycle. Then at least i would feel like as was in for a shot each month. 

Sorry for the rant - but today it's really hit home that a bfp is nowhere in sight for me any time soon. x


----------



## c.m.c

twinmummy06 said:


> My first O after the loss was the worst O cramps I've ever felt. I then proceeded to have bad cramping for the whole 10 days after until AF got me. Was a very odd cycle - well the end half haha. The first half was just painfully loooong.

Twin I agree my first cycle was like this!!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Oh thank goodness it's morning. Been awake off and on since 1am and had an awful nightmare about stuff.... Sooooo glad to be awake! 

What's everyone got planned for the weekend? Is the uk still having a heat wave?


----------



## twinmummy06

c.m.c said:


> twinmummy06 said:
> 
> 
> My first O after the loss was the worst O cramps I've ever felt. I then proceeded to have bad cramping for the whole 10 days after until AF got me. Was a very odd cycle - well the end half haha. The first half was just painfully loooong.
> 
> Twin I agree my first cycle was like this!!Click to expand...

It was so odd! The cramping had me believing something was going on in there, it was so severe. Then I got AF at 10dpo which I've never had that early before. Crazy bodies!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi ladies.

Yes UK still nice hot and sunny. Im cd14. Neg opk. 
X


----------



## ece77

Susan - It's very considerate of you to think of a seperate chat room. Personally I don't feel sad or offended reading pregnancy updates, as they give me hope for the future! Let's hope we'll all be joining you over there soon :)

Nina - How are your cramps? Did you get a +OPK today?

hilslo - Sorry spotting started so early. Although I've read that it doesn't have to be a bad sign necessarily. Are you planning to see your OB and ask about that?

MrsBP - More BD on the way ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend . The sun is still shining here so I intend on cleaning the house and sitting in the garden to read a good thriller :) 

Hilso sorry your having such a crap cycle its awful when our bodies just do what they like !!!! 

MrsB happy b'ding :) go catch that eggie :) 

Ece I'm sure we will all be on the pg chat room in the very near future xxxxxxx


----------



## Nina83

It's bloody hot here as well, but I shouldn't be surprised at that.
DH wants to go to the beach but I just want to do nothing at home.
I didn't get a +OPk this morning, still darker than before though.
I had a rise in temps, but it might just be because I'm coming down with something, I've been stuffy since yesterday and today my throat is sore. 
I might have ovulated yesterday, and the +OPK would have been Thursday, when I didn't think of testing because I had my betas taken.


----------



## ladyluck84

Hi ladies. Well managed to put my own knickers on today so feeling a bit better. Still very swollen but the sun is making me feel better. Hope your all ok


----------



## xxDreamxx

ladyluck84 said:


> Hi ladies. Well managed to put my own knickers on today so feeling a bit better. Still very swollen but the sun is making me feel better. Hope your all ok

It's a great feeling when you can put your own Knicks on isn't it {hugs}

All good here, just sitting here knitting whilst hubby cooks tea. We're having hot dogs with Angus beef sausages, onions, American mustard and Tomato Sauce - I am starving :)


----------



## twinmummy06

Oh Susan that sounds so yum! We had stirfry and it was so boring :haha: 

I think I need to put hotdogs on my food shop list for Monday lol. Mmmmmmmm. 


Big :hugs: ladyluck. Small steps xx


----------



## twinmummy06

Nina I'd comment on your chart but we all know I suck at predicting those things lol. Hopefully you've O'ed so you can move forward, be it AF or preggy of course. I know which one we all would prefer. 

MrsB - come on eggy - be free!! Come and play :haha:

Leftwonderin - hope you enjoyed your book!

Hilslo - how's the spotting going? I'm sorry your LP is not cooperating :(

Ece, Helena, Cath, frsttimemama and Cmc - hope your all well. 

Sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## Nina83

Lady, sending you big hugs.
My heart aches every time I see another angel added to a signature <3


----------



## Left wonderin

Nina83 said:


> Lady, sending you big hugs.
> My heart aches every time I see another angel added to a signature <3

I Agree with Nina its so sad to see :( Lady take it one day at a time and give yourself time to heal both physically and emotionally xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

helllooooo lovely's,
i'm back....
haven't read everyones, but congrats helena hun! :)
how are we all?? 
i'll have a good read in a bit :)
have i missed anyone else's bfp's???
xxxxxx


----------



## Helena_

I've been good! Just exhausted and antsy for my husband to come home. He'll be home for the day on Monday and then out again until the 26th. But home in time for my birthday, at least! Then we have our scan. that's a whole other set of worries. My tests have progressively gotten darker (SO much quicker and darker than they did the first time. I'm amazed), but there's still the fear, you know? I need this bean to sick. I cannot have a third angel :( On the bright side, I do have a really great feeling about hippo. 

wait. just got an email from my husband annnnnd.... he won't be back until the 26th. Well, there goes my day :( no Monday visit


----------



## sarahkr

Helena_ said:


> I've been good! Just exhausted and antsy for my husband to come home. He'll be home for the day on Monday and then out again until the 26th. But home in time for my birthday, at least! Then we have our scan. that's a whole other set of worries. My tests have progressively gotten darker (SO much quicker and darker than they did the first time. I'm amazed), but there's still the fear, you know? I need this bean to sick. I cannot have a third angel :( On the bright side, I do have a really great feeling about hippo.
> 
> wait. just got an email from my husband annnnnd.... he won't be back until the 26th. Well, there goes my day :( no Monday visit

:hugs::hugs:ahhhh bless hun, whens your scan?? 
:winkwink:thats it, positive thoughts hun xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Sarah we missed ya on here , very quiet without you lol........ How was your holiday ?


----------



## Nina83

> On the bright side, I do have a really great feeling about hippo.

Helena, are you calling you little one Hippo?!
That's funny because DH and I always call our future kids baby elephant :) Well, in Hebrew it's one word and it sounds better!


----------



## sarahkr

Left wonderin said:


> Hi Sarah we missed ya on here , very quiet without you lol........ How was your holiday ?

:hugs:ahhhh i missed you guys toooo :hugs: it was a disaster the first 2 days, as you can probably see, but then i thought sod it, i'm gonna act like a kid now :haha: AND i did :happydance: 
hey, i've got loads to catch up on here lol, hows you hun??:hugs:

:haha:i'm gonna kill bloody ece... i'm as burnt as a mofo, 30 degrees my arse, it was 38 yesterday :haha::haha:
xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Helena_

July 30th. Just need to make it through the next 17 days without going too crazy!

how was your vacation?


----------



## Helena_

nina- yes. The night before I got my bfp i had a dream that I birthed a little hippo haha


----------



## Left wonderin

Me is good Sarah got to see my little bean yesterday and all is well :) 38 wow that's hot !! Yeah had a peek at your chart the f******g witch looks like she fancied a trip to turkey too ! Did you eat out a lot ? Was the food nice ? Hope you had lots of fun .


----------



## sarahkr

Helena_ said:


> July 30th. Just need to make it through the next 17 days without going too crazy!
> 
> how was your vacation?

:thumbup:you and your lil hippo will be fine hun :hugs: you've got all us lot to keep you busy :hugs: well me anyway, as i talk all the time :haha::haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Helena_

ah seems my emotions are going rampant today. I'm sitting here crying like a crazy person! 

So girls. I requested a third beta. I was going to go with DH when he was here on Monday, but now he won't be here. Should I just wait the extra week and go when he comes home or get it done sooner? I wanted him here just in case it's bad news. I CANNOT go through another bad news phone call by myself again (he wasn't here for either of my losses). I guess by waiting my numbers will be nice and sky high. I'll be exactly 6 weeks when he comes home


----------



## sarahkr

Left wonderin said:


> Me is good Sarah got to see my little bean yesterday and all is well :) 38 wow that's hot !! Yeah had a peek at your chart the f******g witch looks like she fancied a trip to turkey too ! Did you eat out a lot ? Was the food nice ? Hope you had lots of fun .

:hugs: ahhhh i'm soooo happy you got to see your lil one :hugs: 
well i started cramping and spotting on the sat, then i put a pad on, and i passed the biggest clot ever.... so i got andy to take a pic, i'm taking it to the docs, it was huge!!! and hurt that was the sunday, so only stopped spotting thursday, but my cervix seems to have turned to mush :shrug: friggggg knows, so on monday, i'm gonna go in take ALL my clothes off and lie on the examination bed and refuse to move till he does an internal.... :growlmad: i wasn't supposed to be on knicker watch till the tuesday :cry: 
nevermind, you cant win em all hun :thumbup:
yeah we ate out every other, the food in the hotel got boring :haha: oooohhh i went on a jeep safari trip, it was water fights all the way, this was the monday, i'd already passed "it" by then, so i had the biggest water gun ever :haha::haha: SO NEED TO GROW UP :rofl: xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Helena_ said:


> ah seems my emotions are going rampant today. I'm sitting here crying like a crazy person!
> 
> So girls. I requested a third beta. I was going to go with DH when he was here on Monday, but now he won't be here. Should I just wait the extra week and go when he comes home or get it done sooner? I wanted him here just in case it's bad news. I CANNOT go through another bad news phone call by myself again (he wasn't here for either of my losses). I guess by waiting my numbers will be nice and sky high. I'll be exactly 6 weeks when he comes home

:thumbup:i'd wait for him hun, i know we're all here for you, but theres nothing like a proper :hugs: and especially from your DH :hugs: BUT if you can handle it, go for it!! just dont think negative.... you will be A OK :thumbup: xxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Hi ladies,

I'm roasted 32 degrees in N Ireland yesterday!! Been away for nice day trips and just home.

I'm going to see Mumford and sons in Dublin tomorrow I cannot wait!M

Sarah welcome back! Hope the hol was fab

Ll84, glad you're a little better!! The Craic we have when we're not well lol......I never buttoned my jeans for 2 weeks after surgery and I didn't give one shit lol. Take your time and rest

Hope everyone else is well


I'm not thinking about my cycle this month. Going to relax more, have lots of DTD everyday from next Thursday but not over stressing like last month!!

How's everyone's cycle going?

How's the pregnant ladies? Hope all your scans and results coming back good!


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm roasted 32 degrees in N Ireland yesterday!! Been away for nice day trips and just home.
> 
> I'm going to see Mumford and sons in Dublin tomorrow I cannot wait!M
> 
> Sarah welcome back! Hope the hol was fab
> 
> Ll84, glad you're a little better!! The Craic we have when we're not well lol......I never buttoned my jeans for 2 weeks after surgery and I didn't give one shit lol. Take your time and rest
> 
> Hope everyone else is well
> 
> 
> I'm not thinking about my cycle this month. Going to relax more, have lots of DTD everyday from next Thursday but not over stressing like last month!!
> 
> How's everyone's cycle going?
> 
> How's the pregnant ladies? Hope all your scans and results coming back good!

:thumbup:hol was fab thanks hun :winkwink:

:growlmad:sorry the witch got you :growlmad: 

:thumbup:yeah, chilax and no stressing hun :hugs: better that way!! not so much pressure on yourself! :hugs:
:haha:ooohhh cant wait to use the thermometer, i've missed it :blush: lmao, see what time i get up, start temping again, not trying this cycle, body is fooked xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

So brother in law announced the birth if their daughter today. Haven't told them about the ectopic as didn't want them to feel they couldn't be happy about their little girl. But all is not well she is in intensive care and all doesn't look good. Keeping everything crossed for them. We need at least one healthy baby in the family!


----------



## Nina83

c.m.c said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm roasted 32 degrees in N Ireland yesterday!! Been away for nice day trips and just home.
> 
> I'm going to see Mumford and sons in Dublin tomorrow I cannot wait!M
> 
> Sarah welcome back! Hope the hol was fab
> 
> Ll84, glad you're a little better!! The Craic we have when we're not well lol......I never buttoned my jeans for 2 weeks after surgery and I didn't give one shit lol. Take your time and rest
> 
> Hope everyone else is well
> 
> 
> I'm not thinking about my cycle this month. Going to relax more, have lots of DTD everyday from next Thursday but not over stressing like last month!!
> 
> How's everyone's cycle going?
> 
> How's the pregnant ladies? Hope all your scans and results coming back good!

Mumford and Sons?! Have fun!!! I am so jealous!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

ladyluck84 said:


> So brother in law announced the birth if their daughter today. Haven't told them about the ectopic as didn't want them to feel they couldn't be happy about their little girl. But all is not well she is in intensive care and all doesn't look good. Keeping everything crossed for them. We need at least one healthy baby in the family!

Oh Lady ill keep your niece in my prayers xxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Welcome back Sarah. Hope u had a fab holiday.

Ive got ovulation pain now so hopefully get a +opk tomorrow or the next day
X


----------



## c.m.c

Ll84. I really hope and pray your niece gets well soon xxxxx


----------



## c.m.c

Nina....thanks I'm soooooo excited I love Mumford and sons. Love Carey mulligan too and she's married to Marcus 


Sarah sorry AF arrived for u too.... But I think we will be good with being more relaxed. Is your OH,s tests Monday?


I'm back to work Wed!M. First day since the surgery. My back is still sore but I'm ready to get back to normality


----------



## c.m.c

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Welcome back Sarah. Hope u had a fab holiday.
> 
> Ive got ovulation pain now so hopefully get a +opk tomorrow or the next day
> X

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: get DTD!!!:haha:


----------



## Nina83

MrsB, I hope this is it!


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Welcome back Sarah. Hope u had a fab holiday.
> 
> Ive got ovulation pain now so hopefully get a +opk tomorrow or the next day
> X

Woohoo hopefully your O is near :)


Sarah - Welcome back :)


----------



## ladyluck84

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Welcome back Sarah. Hope u had a fab holiday.
> 
> Ive got ovulation pain now so hopefully get a +opk tomorrow or the next day
> X

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## sarahkr

mornin lovely's
LL so sorry about the ectopic hun :(
susan hi hun, hows the pregnancy going?? ;)
mrs b thanks i did, bloody hot tho, gonna kill bloody ece... lmao, ooohhh get bd chic :)
cmc hun, yeah tomoz is my "go off my rocker blocker day", andy has to ya know in a pot at 8am, then drop it off at the hospital for 8.30am, then we're off to the docs for 9.30am, i've had a whole week to be angry, so poor man aint gonna know whats hit him when i go.... i wont be arrested this time, as i'm gonna strip naked and lie on the examination table UNTIL he does an internal.... my cervix is seriously "strange"... its like ermmm mushy??? cant really say soft, its so weird... god i dont know whats happened??? 
hope everyones ok?
nina... where you at hun? ;) 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Helena_

weird about the clot.... I hope the doc can clear that up for you. Tell that nasty witch to stay away! 

I walked around for like 10 miles today and am now BURNT! I keep forgetting how sunny it actually is here :haha: None of my jeans fit. it's so horrible. I dug out some old jeans that were too big that fit okayish, so I'll try to get by with those and yoga pants. It's far too early to have nothing fit. Probably all the progesterone I'm taking? I'm actually getting very down about it. I managed to lose 50-60lbs recently and have developed a bit of a body image issue during all that. I actually feel that I look bigger now than I did then. My hips seem wider and I have a lovely muffin top, so really that's what's bothering me. I don't want to complain because I am SO happy, but this awkward early frump is annoying me. On a brighter note, hubby called me today! I was so happy to hear his voice. I miss him so much. I've been getting very emotional over everything lately. I just need my husband here to tell me how silly I am over worrying :(


----------



## Nina83

Sarah, I'm in Israel. 
I had this thought this morning after slight cramps, that maybe I need a break. 
I got another dip (my temps have never been this low) and a very -OPK.
I feel bloated and get these side pains every now and then. I guess my body still thinks it's pregnant, and I know I still feel like it, even though chances I am are lower than me winning the lottery right now. 
I know I feel like my body didn't really work that hard, but I guess it did.
I'm so tired, emotionally drained. I'm tired of trying to understand everything and analyze everything. My body hurts. I think I need to give it some time to heal. 
These fake pregnancy cramps are just killing me- emotionally, not physically.


----------



## sarahkr

ahhh helena hun, its your hormones chic, he will be there to tell you everythings ok hun ;) just try not to stress too much, just relax now and enjoy your pregnancy ;)

yeah, i've seen that clot before, i took a picture of it to show him, i'm taking my chart in too, i've NEVER had a 25 day cycle... so, i need answers off him... he'd better keep to his word and refer us, as he's a bit of a dipshit lol 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nina83

Sarah, 
How long are your cycles usually? 25 is quite short, but it might still be the MC messing stuff up. Clot included. If you don't trust/like you doctor- switch! It's so important to have a doctor you feel you can trust.


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> Sarah, I'm in Israel.
> I had this thought this morning after slight cramps, that maybe I need a break.
> I got another dip (my temps have never been this low) and a very -OPK.
> I feel bloated and get these side pains every now and then. I guess my body still thinks it's pregnant, and I know I still feel like it, even though chances I am are lower than me winning the lottery right now.
> I know I feel like my body didn't really work that hard, but I guess it did.
> I'm so tired, emotionally drained. I'm tired of trying to understand everything and analyze everything. My body hurts. I think I need to give it some time to heal.
> These fake pregnancy cramps are just killing me- emotionally, not physically.

:haha:i know your in israel hun, i meant in your cycle sorry :blush:
yeah i asked cos i looked at your chart, :wacko: mmmm, is there any chance you may have ov'd earlier??? and maybe your pregnant again??? :shrug: are you disregarding the positive opk hun? :shrug:
:thumbup:yes, only YOU will know when your head and body are ready again hun, like my body and my head are saying, dont even bother... so i'm not, i'm just gonna temp this one, and have my bloods done AGAIN, as your not supposed to be ttc :wacko: 
if your head and body aren't in it hun, theres no shame in having a month off to heal, time really is a great healer :hugs: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> Sarah,
> How long are your cycles usually? 25 is quite short, but it might still be the MC messing stuff up. Clot included. If you don't trust/like you doctor- switch! It's so important to have a doctor you feel you can trust.

:wacko:i used to be a sat 28, then a sun 30, but the m/c messed the 28 sat one up, so that turned to 30, then last cycle was 31 days, and it ended well i started with the horrible cramps before i even got on the plane, so i was a right naggy cow, then they stopped the sat i started spotting, then the sunday was in agony, passed a huge clot... then was just spotting black stuff till thursday :wacko: 
:haha::haha:he's the 3rd doctor i've switched too, but if he doesn't keep to his word, i will be going to the "top" doctor... hehehe they all dread me coming in anyway lmao xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nina83

Whoops ;)
I'm supposedly on CD 22. I was puzzled by the darker OPK yesterday, I still FEEL pregnant and have this strong feeling like I could be, or will be soon.
It's crazy how strong that feeling is. Whoa- there goes another side pain :(
My chart is crazy. I think the rise yesterday was because I had a slight cold yesterday, went up to 37.4. Last night we slept with the AC on, maybe that's why it's so low?
I was thinking I O'd 2 weeks ago, then with the dip and semi there 2 line figured it was this Thursday. Maybe AF is coming. It came 24 days after my previous MC, hoping this time it will be the same.


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> Whoops ;)
> I'm supposedly on CD 22. I was puzzled by the darker OPK yesterday, I still FEEL pregnant and have this strong feeling like I could be, or will be soon.
> It's crazy how strong that feeling is. Whoa- there goes another side pain :(
> My chart is crazy. I think the rise yesterday was because I had a slight cold yesterday, went up to 37.4. Last night we slept with the AC on, maybe that's why it's so low?
> I was thinking I O'd 2 weeks ago, then with the dip and semi there 2 line figured it was this Thursday. Maybe AF is coming. It came 24 days after my previous MC, hoping this time it will be the same.

:thumbup:yeah, i think by looking at your chart, that you may have ov'd earlier, the dark opk COULD be the hcg hormone :shrug: you sound like you have all the symptoms hun :thumbup: yeah the air con could have affected your temp chic....
:hugs: ahhh no, wouldn't you like to be pregnant again so soon hun? cos its a possibility :thumbup: your chart could be all over the place due to the weather :shrug: your the pro :haha: SURELY the weather does have some effect on your bbt??? :shrug: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

I'm sure our crazy weather is making my chart (and me!) go crazy.
I actually got my blood back Thursday- it's back to negative. I was also thinking that the semi "surge" might just be AF gearing up to arrive.
I would like to be pregnant, but also sane again! I know I'll sound pathetic saying - I hope my chart is wrong and I actually am pregnant. If I wasn't charting I'd for sure be thinking that. Seriously, I have all the symptoms. I just want to be back at the starting point. Not knowing whats going on SUCKS!

Sarah, did you go on the water slides in the end?!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi Girls,

Its 3.24pm here and I am in a lazy mood today! How's your weekend's going?

:)


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> I'm sure our crazy weather is making my chart (and me!) go crazy.
> I actually got my blood back Thursday- it's back to negative. I was also thinking that the semi "surge" might just be AF gearing up to arrive.
> I would like to be pregnant, but also sane again! I know I'll sound pathetic saying - I hope my chart is wrong and I actually am pregnant. If I wasn't charting I'd for sure be thinking that. Seriously, I have all the symptoms. I just want to be back at the starting point. Not knowing whats going on SUCKS!
> 
> Sarah, did you go on the water slides in the end?!

:hugs:well your the ONLY person who has the phd in your own body hun, just cos your temp is going crazy, i really would put it down to the weather hun :thumbup: i mean it was so hot in turkey, like 32 degrees at 7am, then air con on most nights, mine would have been all over the place too hun :thumbup: so if your feeling like your pregnant, i'd go with your body :thumbup: i know how you feel, not knowing is horrible... my cervix is worrying me, and as he's a dipshit, he probably wont know, so i'll still be like god i just wanna know whats wrong :growlmad:
:nope: hehehehehe i went on a jeep safari instead, i had a huge water gun, hanging out the jeep, spraying all the other people in the jeeps :haha: such a child :blush: so what eh :haha: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Its 3.24pm here and I am in a lazy mood today! How's your weekend's going?
> 
> :)

:haha:your pregnant :happydance: so what, CHILAX :thumbup: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

Thanks Sarah. If this has taught me anything it's that with all this weeing on sticks and little machine you actually know your body best. I was confused why I was late and I'm never late, I was confused I had ovulated in day 10. And all along it was because I was pregnant. I never tested as af had arrived twice!! At day 30 even though I was pregnant. I don't know of this was because they baby was in the tube and not the uterus. But I got to seven weeks and had no idea until the pain. The doctor recommened testing every month now even if the which arrives and that way they can scan me early. Don't give up and hassle that doctor until u get what u want. Again u know your body and when something isn't right!


----------



## Nina83

Oh wow, just turned to our online news and saw that Glee actor Cory Monteith was found dead...
I'm not a huge Glee fan but still... It always shocks me how human they all are in the end...


----------



## sarahkr

ladyluck84 said:


> Thanks Sarah. If this has taught me anything it's that with all this weeing on sticks and little machine you actually know your body best. I was confused why I was late and I'm never late, I was confused I had ovulated in day 10. And all along it was because I was pregnant. I never tested as af had arrived twice!! At day 30 even though I was pregnant. I don't know of this was because they baby was in the tube and not the uterus. But I got to seven weeks and had no idea until the pain. The doctor recommened testing every month now even if the which arrives and that way they can scan me early. Don't give up and hassle that doctor until u get what u want. Again u know your body and when something isn't right!

:hugs:ahhh bless you hun :hugs: yep, even if i didn't test for ovulation, i'd still know as i feel it strong.. suffer like mad :growlmad: where are you going from here hun?? have you been told to have a break? :shrug: i'm not too sure on the witch chic, as i had periods ALL the way through with josh, thats why i didn't know, he got dated by a scan as my bloody period had just stopped :wacko: our bodies are weird, but amazing things :thumbup: 
:haha::haha:dont worry, he knows what i'm like, i'll be booking an appointment once a week... just to annoy him lmfao xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

It's about 29 right now, and it's only morning. 
I'm all stuffy. Maybe tomorrow I'll stay home...


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> Oh wow, just turned to our online news and saw that Glee actor Cory Monteith was found dead...
> I'm not a huge Glee fan but still... It always shocks me how human they all are in the end...

:cry:oh no, i love glee, who was that? not mr schu???? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

No, Finn. He was so cute...


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> No, Finn. He was so cute...

:cry:no way...... what was it? drugs? xxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Morning ladies.

I got my +opk just now .
We dtd last night! Hopefully we can keep going. 

I hope u are all well. Sometimes i feel like taking a break too but somehow can not let myself x


----------



## Nina83

Good morning MrsB!
So happy for your +OPK! 
:dust:


----------



## sarahkr

yayyyyyy get bd mrs b ;) xxxxxxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Yay MrsBroodyPant :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nina83

I just got my blood results- some of the blood clotting. I still have to take 5 more.
But they're VERY low, if the norm is 0.0-20, mine is 0.6! I guess it's good it's not high, but too low can't be good either!
My doctor is away until next Wednesday, not sure if I should be worried or not. How paranoid would I be if I see another doctor about this?
My family doctor doesn't really understand these things, he'd refer me to a specialist. 
Does anyone understand this stuff?
 



Attached Files:







BT-01.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sarahkr

nina, just looked it up, some women have said anything under 11 is normal, but then some women have been prescribed baby asprin to prevent miscarriages???? sorry, not really sure if that helps any hun :( xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks ladies.

Nina i dont really understand it. Id definately go see another doctor if u want to talk about it. Definate hun xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Nina, 

I just read up on it, as I have had a full thrombophilia screen as well and will need to take aspirin as soon as we see a heart beat on a scan. I tested borderline for protein c which is a clotting disorder.

I just read was cardolipins are and it did say on one site, that further testing 6 weeks after initial tests are done is advised to see if its persistent or temporary. I would go see another Dr or even your Ob as they should be able to explain further.

I don't have copies of my reports or else, I would tell you what mine said. All I know is I have an Auto Immune condition and tested right on the border for protein C.

:hugs:


----------



## ece77

Hi all ladies, 
Sarah-Welcome back! You know, i was a little worried as they were announcing 90 percent humidity in alanya in the news couple of days ago. Guess it must be crazy. Anyways, it sounds like you had a nice time. Sorry af got you. And hope the doctor can answer your questions. As others say, if you're not happy with him, just switch to someone else. 
Nina- Our bodies can be crazy after mc. Please try not to worry. And if you feel like you need a break, take all the time you need.
MrsBP- Hope this is your month.
Helena-Praying for your little niece.
All the others-Hope you're ok. 
AFM-Just a lazy sunday over here ;)


----------



## Nina83

I think AF is on it's way.
Just went to the bathroom and wiped pinkish blood. Never had AF start this way though, usually it's spotting.
I'm excited something is FINALLY happening!

ETA- I also checked and it's high and soft. Ugh, isn't it supposed to be low and hard?!
I also thought that your cervix is supposed to be SLOW during O- Soft/low/open/wet.
Stupid me, it's SHOW! High. Words are too similar! ;)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina im glad something is happening for u so u can move forward xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsb! I think we could be cycle buddies hun! Had ps opk last night and a not so pos one this am!

Sarah! Glad your holidays were good hun. Don't worry too much of yohr cervix being mushy mine is after af hun its rank lol

Lady luck how is your niece and how are you? 

Hey everyone ekse. Hope your all enjoying this beautiful weather! 

I dont know what the hell is up with me! Pos opk yest. Almost pos one today. Tenps rising? ! Have I ov or not hmmm xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Nina get baby aspirin bun. I self prescribe it. At 75mg it cant hurt but could help xxx


----------



## sarahkr

helllooooo girlies,
ece hun, i had an ace time thanks, alanya is so lovely... bloody hotttttttt tho, my trusty weather forecaster lmao, was gonna kill ya when it hit 38 lmfao... god job you prepared me tho hun lol ;)
cath hun its been mushy before af???? its really hard to explain, it like totally went right up inside me, then when i could touch it, it was squidgy (sorry tmi) very strange????
hows you anyway hun?
nina are you sure your not spotting hun?
xxxxxx


----------



## Nina83

Sarah, I was slightly spotting light pink.
I did POAS earlier and uploaded a picture for opinions. I'm not sure if it's the reflection of the control line, faulty test or what. Over time the second line is blurry and faint, but there. DH wouldn't see it though. Besides, I don't want to give him proof he married a fruit loop!
I've never had this strong of a feeling- against ALL the "odds". It's crazy.
I'm only 9dpo if I O'd when I got the first smiley, so whatever- it is early.
I have a strong stabbing pain on my right upper leg, around the crotch area.
I'm NOT POAS again until Tuesday though.
I'll see what happens tomorrow, I'm also thinking maybe my temps went bezerk because of the hormones left over. I don't have a clue.
 



Attached Files:







invert.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 6









curves.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Nina83

I don't even know what baby aspirin is :(


----------



## Nina83

sarahkr said:


> helllooooo girlies,
> ece hun, i had an ace time thanks, alanya is so lovely... bloody hotttttttt tho, my trusty weather forecaster lmao, was gonna kill ya when it hit 38 lmfao... god job you prepared me tho hun lol ;)
> cath hun its been mushy before af???? its really hard to explain, it like totally went right up inside me, then when i could touch it, it was squidgy (sorry tmi) very strange????
> hows you anyway hun?
> nina are you sure your not spotting hun?
> xxxxxx

Your cervix is supposed to be low and firm during AF. Mine is also "mushy" and super high. I couldn't even find it at first.


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah hun. I was a bit grossed out by it lol im syre its all normal abd just the stupid changes our cervix goes through. If its not normal for you tho its best to get ut checked in it.

Hhmmmm Nina I think I see something hun? Will you test tomorrow? ? Vaby aspirin us just low dose aspirin hun ....75mg xxx


----------



## Nina83

cathgibbs said:


> Yeah hun. I was a bit grossed out by it lol im syre its all normal abd just the stupid changes our cervix goes through. If its not normal for you tho its best to get ut checked in it.
> 
> Hhmmmm Nina I think I see something hun? Will you test tomorrow? ? Vaby aspirin us just low dose aspirin hun ....75mg xxx

Probably not. Maybe. I don't want to. Maybe in the evening? I just want to wait until something happens so I don't get riled up over nothing.
Also, it's a pretty amazing illusion trick, if you look at a -HPT for long enough, you'll start to see the second line ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

:hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nina83

cathgibbs said:


> :hugs: xxxxxxx

That just confirmed how much of a crazy woman I am! ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Nina I definitely see a second line , no question about it and I never see them . I don't want to gt your hopes up but there is one there .


----------



## Left wonderin

Has your spotting stopped or gotten heavier ?


----------



## xxDreamxx

See it was a squinter of a hint of a line that had me standing in the garden at 7:30 as hubby's car was backing out of driveway so I could check out the innards of a frer.... I was going nuts :lol:

I see something too Nina.... So leave it till the next evening or 48 hours after 1st test and try again 

{hugs}


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina i see a second line too.

We dtd tonight and i feel very sore and sensitive inside. Do u thibk it could be because im fertile and my cervix is open? Maybe its still sore from the baby? I dont know but strange x


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Nina i see a second line too.
> 
> We dtd tonight and i feel very sore and sensitive inside. Do u thibk it could be because im fertile and my cervix is open? Maybe its still sore from the baby? I dont know but strange x

I don't think it would be from baby, I think it's sensitive due to ovulation. Remember the hormones can affect blood flow to the cervix making it more tender than normal


----------



## Nina83

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Nina i see a second line too.
> 
> We dtd tonight and i feel very sore and sensitive inside. Do u thibk it could be because im fertile and my cervix is open? Maybe its still sore from the baby? I dont know but strange x

I'm pretty much always sore during ovulation. There are some positions that are simply a no go.


----------



## Nina83

Left wonderin said:


> Has your spotting stopped or gotten heavier ?

No, it's pretty much just "lightly staining" the pantyliner. Wiped this morning and there was even less. We'll see throughout the day though, I guess. AF has never started like this before.
I used up all my FMU so I won't test again ;)


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> I don't even know what baby aspirin is :(

:hugs:no, dont go down the route of baby asprin hun, my ears pricked up at the docs when he said "you'll be taking baby asprin next"... WHOOOOO i said "why, whats that do?" it prevents miscarriages BUT as our bodies can be amazing, there could have actually been a problem with the baby, hence the miscarriage would have been for the best :shrug: i know that sounds awful, but sometimes our body reject "alien" substances for a reason hun :thumbup:
:wacko:as for your cervix hun, it sounds EXACTLY the same as mine before/during and after af????? :wacko: like, ermmm yeah when you touch it, its well yeah mushy???? :wacko: 
:thumbup:i've got a strong feeling your pregnant too hun :winkwink: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

mornin lovelys,
how are we all???
mrs b hun, sex is quite painful during ov, i suffer really bad so yes as nina said, some positions are most deffo out of the question lol... you'll be fine hun, and thats how you want your cervix ;)
nina hun, sorry didn't even see your test :( wow, i have a great feeling for you, but please dont take baby asprin UNLESS your gp or fs has prescribed it to you, it could cause more problems than its worth.... hey, its gone through my head SOOOOO many times ;)
sorry cath, i know you take it, but honestly i'm totally up for taking anything lmao.. but theres something in my little brain telling me no :(
hows everyone else?
hey where's crazy noob? 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## ladyluck84

sarahkr said:


> ladyluck84 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Sarah. If this has taught me anything it's that with all this weeing on sticks and little machine you actually know your body best. I was confused why I was late and I'm never late, I was confused I had ovulated in day 10. And all along it was because I was pregnant. I never tested as af had arrived twice!! At day 30 even though I was pregnant. I don't know of this was because they baby was in the tube and not the uterus. But I got to seven weeks and had no idea until the pain. The doctor recommened testing every month now even if the which arrives and that way they can scan me early. Don't give up and hassle that doctor until u get what u want. Again u know your body and when something isn't right!
> 
> :hugs:ahhh bless you hun :hugs: yep, even if i didn't test for ovulation, i'd still know as i feel it strong.. suffer like mad :growlmad: where are you going from here hun?? have you been told to have a break? :shrug: i'm not too sure on the witch chic, as i had periods ALL the way through with josh, thats why i didn't know, he got dated by a scan as my bloody period had just stopped :wacko: our bodies are weird, but amazing things :thumbup:
> :haha::haha:dont worry, he knows what i'm like, i'll be booking an appointment once a week... just to annoy him lmfao xxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Nope not giving up I'm getting straight back on the horse as soon as I can. The doctor said that they say 3 months so that you have had to cycles but that is only to help doctors date. She said when ever in physically ready. So basically waiting for af to arrive as scars should have healed by then and in on it again! I fell on my second cycle after miscarrage so hears hoping 3rd time lucky!!!


----------



## xxDreamxx

sarahkr said:


> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> I don't even know what baby aspirin is :(
> 
> :hugs:no, dont go down the route of baby asprin hun, my ears pricked up at the docs when he said "you'll be taking baby asprin next"... WHOOOOO i said "why, whats that do?" it prevents miscarriages BUT as our bodies can be amazing, there could have actually been a problem with the baby, hence the miscarriage would have been for the best :shrug: i know that sounds awful, but sometimes our body reject "alien" substances for a reason hun :thumbup:
> :wacko:as for your cervix hun, it sounds EXACTLY the same as mine before/during and after af????? :wacko: like, ermmm yeah when you touch it, its well yeah mushy???? :wacko:
> :thumbup:i've got a strong feeling your pregnant too hun :winkwink: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I have been prescribed baby aspirin as my protein c is borderline. My last baby had chromosome issues but my Ob feels it will be beneficial to be on baby aspirin


----------



## cathgibbs

Sarah as its a low dose it cant help but could prevent its only for blood clotting reasons. If the body will reject a pregnancy I dobt think aspirin will stop it tbh hun. The success rate in aspirin is really really high! Its more or less the same effect as FA hun honestly xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

cathgibbs said:


> Mrsb! I think we could be cycle buddies hun! Had ps opk last night and a not so pos one this am!
> 
> Sarah! Glad your holidays were good hun. Don't worry too much of yohr cervix being mushy mine is after af hun its rank lol
> 
> Lady luck how is your niece and how are you?
> 
> Hey everyone ekse. Hope your all enjoying this beautiful weather!
> 
> I dont know what the hell is up with me! Pos opk yest. Almost pos one today. Tenps rising? ! Have I ov or not hmmm xxx

Hi, my niece is stable. They are surgeons are making a decision today about what she needs so hopefully we will find out more. Looks like she will spend at least the next few weeks in intensive care and will have heart surgery. 

I'm feeling a lot better. I took my dressings off yesterday and was shocked and upset about the mess they have made with stitching me up. I have never seen a scar like it!!


----------



## Nina83

xxDreamxx said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> I don't even know what baby aspirin is :(
> 
> :hugs:no, dont go down the route of baby asprin hun, my ears pricked up at the docs when he said "you'll be taking baby asprin next"... WHOOOOO i said "why, whats that do?" it prevents miscarriages BUT as our bodies can be amazing, there could have actually been a problem with the baby, hence the miscarriage would have been for the best :shrug: i know that sounds awful, but sometimes our body reject "alien" substances for a reason hun :thumbup:
> :wacko:as for your cervix hun, it sounds EXACTLY the same as mine before/during and after af????? :wacko: like, ermmm yeah when you touch it, its well yeah mushy???? :wacko:
> :thumbup:i've got a strong feeling your pregnant too hun :winkwink: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have been prescribed baby aspirin as my protein c is borderline. My last baby had chromosome issues but my Ob feels it will be beneficial to be on baby aspirinClick to expand...

Next time I get pregnant I plan on asking if there's anything I can take for precaution. If he says no, which he probably will, I'll get a second opinion. I do love my doctor, but I want to know everything is as OK as I can make it.
It does calm me in a way though, knowing my blood tests came back OK. I got a doctors opinion, and they're definitely in the lower norm range.


----------



## Nina83

Oh Dear, it will get better! Don't worry, it always looks like a mess in the beginning.
DH once had surgery on his arm and he looked like Frankenstein for a few weeks :haha:
You can hardly see it now, and it's not because of hair, it's on his inner arm. ((hugs))


----------



## ladyluck84

Oh and cath....did u day you got positive OPK yesterday? what day are u on? I'm beginning to not trust them and think I'm just gonna do the deed everyday around that time whilst keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhh bless the poor little thing! Hope she improves quickly hun! :hugs:

Did you have a Laparoscopy? 

I had it on Saturday chick but I think my body is trying to ov I dont think I have ov yet! Thats the best way to do it hun. Every other day and you will get that egg xxxxx


----------



## Nina83

Argh, the pregnant co worker is talking about pregnancy check ups... :(


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Sarah as its a low dose it cant help but could prevent its only for blood clotting reasons. If the body will reject a pregnancy I dobt think aspirin will stop it tbh hun. The success rate in aspirin is really really high! Its more or less the same effect as FA hun honestly xxx

:haha::haha:hey cath hun, stop putting thoughts in my head :haha: your SUCH a bad influence on me LMFAO... i'd totally talked myself out of it :haha: now i'm ticking :haha::haha: BAD GIRL lmao xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha sorry hun lol. Have a browse online hun and do a bit of research hut im almost positive it wouldn't keep a pregnancy going if your body were to rejec it chick xxx

Awwww Nina :hugs: know how hard that is xxxxxxxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina83 said:


> Argh, the pregnant co worker is talking about pregnancy check ups... :(

Deep breaths and walk away....

(My lot seem to be unable to stop themselves it's pretty much all they can talk about!!)


----------



## Nina83

> Awwww Nina know how hard that is xxxxxxxx

Oreos make everything better :)


----------



## ladyluck84

cathgibbs said:


> Ahhh bless the poor little thing! Hope she improves quickly hun! :hugs:
> 
> Did you have a Laparoscopy?
> 
> I had it on Saturday chick but I think my body is trying to ov I dont think I have ov yet! Thats the best way to do it hun. Every other day and you will get that egg xxxxx

Yeah I did that's why the scar has shocked me!! it looks like the stitches are too tight and tucking me up at one side! my stomach...though never has been a wash board wasn't that bad and now looks a real mess!


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Haha sorry hun lol. Have a browse online hun and do a bit of research hut im almost positive it wouldn't keep a pregnancy going if your body were to rejec it chick xxx
> 
> Awwww Nina :hugs: know how hard that is xxxxxxxx

:rofl:already have.... its on my note pad for dr knobhead :haha::haha: hehehehe god i'm so easy to persuade :haha::haha:xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Lady I hope the scaring gets better hun. Mines almost non existent. Hopefully it'll fade in time hun xxx

Haha Nina that's the spirit hun.

Yeah ask him Sarah altho my gp didn't have a clue regarding aspirin lol xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Awww Lady I hope the scaring gets better hun. Mines almost non existent. Hopefully it'll fade in time hun xxx
> 
> Haha Nina that's the spirit hun.
> 
> Yeah ask him Sarah altho my gp didn't have a clue regarding aspirin lol xxx

:haha:no he was the one who originally told me about it and what it does, but he did say DONT lmfao.... i dont know why i listened, i never listen to anything normally, so.... i did actually look on amazon to buy some :growlmad: but then changed my mind lmao :haha: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi all.

I wouldnt take anything your doc hasnt told u to. But im a good girl and do what im told lol. 

Nina keep your chin up hun xxx

Cath, i havent ovulated yet either but should today or tomorrow i hope! Looking for that temp rise xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Buy it from boots hun its only summit like £1odd, 75mg its such a low dose it cant hurt really? 

Arghhh I dont know what the F is wrong with my body!? My opks are on the verge of being pos -0 even had a pos on Saturday but temp hasnt risen?! Come onnnnn ovulation!! Cant keep up bding all the bloody time lol xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

My friend who I met online originally, years ago in a wedding forum has had her baby last night. We became closer friends (mainly texting and messaging eachother online) last year when I announced on facebook that I was having fertility treatment.

Anyway, she is 40 and had her 1st baby last night...She is an IVF baby and my friend had a hell of a pregnancy so I am soooo pleased for her. She had a baby girl.

BUT....it launched all the sadness in me. We were a trimester apart and she was my text friend when I found out I was pregnant (last time & this time). I have pretty much sat here and sobbed off and on this morning. Agghhhhh!!!! :cry:

I know you girls will understand.... I AM soooo very pleased for her, but I am just a bag of nerves and worry.

Sorry for dumping on you all. I just thought about how I had thought we were having a girl and how I had sobbed and cried for a baby girl when we first came home from the hospital and then to find out that the baby was a boy... Oh well... I guess I need to get a grip!

Sorry.... :cry:


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Buy it from boots hun its only summit like £1odd, 75mg its such a low dose it cant hurt really?
> 
> Arghhh I dont know what the F is wrong with my body!? My opks are on the verge of being pos -0 even had a pos on Saturday but temp hasnt risen?! Come onnnnn ovulation!! Cant keep up bding all the bloody time lol xxx

:haha::haha:i'll ask him now, i'm off to be arrested lmao xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww Susan i totally understand my best friend had a baby last week and i feel the same. It brings back all the sadness for me. Big hugs hun
Xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Aww Susan i totally understand my best friend had a baby last week and i feel the same. It brings back all the sadness for me. Big hugs hun
> Xxx

Its been a horrid day tears wise. I was doing my Tax Return this afternoon and logged onto Medicare (like NHS...only different) to see my claims history to make sure the statement they sent me was correct. I was paging through loads of blood tests and my IUI treatment and then saw "2nd Trimester Birth Induction" and the charges associated. (It was all covered by Medicare and my Private Health Provider) - I just paid the first $250 excess. Just to see it there in black and white "Birth" made me sob!

:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

xxDreamxx said:


> MrsBroodyPant said:
> 
> 
> Aww Susan i totally understand my best friend had a baby last week and i feel the same. It brings back all the sadness for me. Big hugs hun
> Xxx
> 
> Its been a horrid day tears wise. I was doing my Tax Return this afternoon and logged onto Medicare (like NHS...only different) to see my claims history to make sure the statement they sent me was correct. I was paging through loads of blood tests and my IUI treatment and then saw "2nd Trimester Birth Induction" and the charges associated. (It was all covered by Medicare and my Private Health Provider) - I just paid the first $250 excess. Just to see it there in black and white "Birth" made me sob!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh Susan, I'm so sorry. But you've got so much to look forward to right now- try to focus on your new little one <3
I hate how some days are great, and then one thing happens and brings it all down- I hope the rest of your day is better. Maybe have a date with the Mr?


----------



## xxDreamxx

Nina83 said:


> xxDreamxx said:
> 
> 
> Oh Susan, I'm so sorry. But you've got so much to look forward to right now- try to focus on your new little one <3
> I hate how some days are great, and then one thing happens and brings it all down- I hope the rest of your day is better. Maybe have a date with the Mr?
> 
> I know :hugs: and I don't mean to vent my hurt, I just knew you girls would understand.
> 
> I am trying to look forward and focus but the twice weekly BETA's have thrown up their own worries. BUT, I won't burden you all with my worries there.
> 
> Gonna sit down and eat dinner in an hour and watch Trueblood with Hubby :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## cathgibbs

Susan massive :hugs: hun you vent away if needed - whats up with your Betas hun xxx


----------



## Nina83

I didn't mean it that way! I'm sorry. If we can't vent and bitch here, what's the use? ;)
:hugs:
Trueblood... I need to watch episode 3 tonight! Wearing a braid today in honor of Jessica ;) (do you "wear" a hairstyle?)


----------



## xxDreamxx

cathgibbs said:


> Susan massive :hugs: hun you vent away if needed - whats up with your Betas hun xxx

Nothing...its just a worry going twice a week. Last time, they stopped doubling at 6+5 and I don't know if this had anything to do with the triploidy which took LO. Oh well...just gotta keep breathing and get through each test.

:hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Nina83 said:


> I didn't mean it that way! I'm sorry. If we can't vent and bitch here, what's the use? ;)
> :hugs:
> Trueblood... I need to watch episode 3 tonight! Wearing a braid today in honor of Jessica ;) (do you "wear" a hairstyle?)

I know you didn't.... I am ok hon :hugs: I am just conscious that I don't want to be burdening you all in this thread with my worries.... I know you are all here for me though :hugs:

I don't do special hair styles but I do like to get the old "Eric" mug out.

https://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/29596_10151205135078131_361190833_n.jpg


----------



## Nina83

xxDreamxx said:


> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't mean it that way! I'm sorry. If we can't vent and bitch here, what's the use? ;)
> :hugs:
> Trueblood... I need to watch episode 3 tonight! Wearing a braid today in honor of Jessica ;) (do you "wear" a hairstyle?)
> 
> I know you didn't.... I am ok hon :hugs: I am just conscious that I don't want to be burdening you all in this thread with my worries.... I know you are all here for me though :hugs:
> 
> I don't do special hair styles but I do like to get the old "Eric" mug out.
> 
> https://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/29596_10151205135078131_361190833_n.jpgClick to expand...

That's what we're here for <3

I love your mug! Ah, Eric the vampire...


----------



## xxDreamxx

Nina,

I swear Eric does strange things for me!!!! hahahaha....I am a huuuuuge Vampire Fan...love novels with Vampires in them, loved Twilight, Vampire Diaries etc.

I think Jessica is fantastic too!!!! I met the author of the Sookie Stack House books, Charlaine Harris - she was lovely! She signed a heap of my books for me :)


----------



## Nina83

Hmm, cramps are getting more... "crampier"


----------



## ladyluck84

Hahaha that mug has the power to cheer everyone up!!


----------



## c.m.c

Hi ladies!

Just home from Dublin. Had a fab weekend but have blisters on my toes from walking soooooo much in flip flops in hot weather!


Susan:hugs: I know it's all coming back to you time wise! Just try to focus on your rainbow you are having:hugs: I too was away this weekend with my DH and our two friends, my DH,s friend and his wife. She is due exactly 3 weeks after I would have been, we even planned to TTC together and now I feel sooooooooo left behind!! I should be 16 weeks now:cry:

Ll84 I'm do glad your niece is doing better and I hope that continues. I too have 3 scars it didn't annoy me too much as my dd has left me with sooooo many stretch marks my stomach is gross anyway:thumbup: I hope AF comes soon so you can TTC

Nina...I was so saddened too to read about Finn from glee!! Finn is my fav boys name and he was hot. Very sad news. Nina I hope you get answers tomorrow with fmu! Could this be a BFP? I have a friend who had 3 MC then took baby aspirin and has 2 perfect kids

Sarah...hope the apt goes well for u and OH!:thumbup:

MrsB....so glad this is O...keep DTD :happydance:

How us everyone else?


I'm cd7 so DTD today but totally not even stressing this month. I'm back to work wednesday and I can't wait to get back to normal! I had the worst back pain ever after surgery so it's finally eased a bit:flower:


----------



## cathgibbs

C.M.C Glad you had a nice time hun.

Its soooo hot in the office today - no air con so we have about 20 fans between 7 of us ahha HOT HOT HOT HOT!! I love this weather though! xxx


----------



## Nina83

cathgibbs said:


> C.M.C Glad you had a nice time hun.
> 
> Its soooo hot in the office today - no air con so we have about 20 fans between 7 of us ahha HOT HOT HOT HOT!! I love this weather though! xxx

I FREEZE my office. That way no one comes in to bug me :happydance: Besides, that's you kill the germs ;)
I love to be cozy when it's freezing!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhh Nina when its the winter im like a little fireball - have a heater under my desk and hot water bottle!! Right now tho we are having a mini heatwave so way tooooo warm :-D So grateful though as we never ever have summers here! xxx


----------



## Nina83

Nope, even in the winter I like the AC in my office. I love sweaters (I'm a knitter) so the colder the better!
I always like the feel of me "melting" when I step outside!


----------



## cathgibbs

Id love air conditioning in the office - our office is a lister building though so we cant do anything to it!!

I think im ov!!! Woohoo few ov pains and my opks are now pos but DF said he might not be able to dtd as its too warm and hes going to the gym!! WTF well just leave a few of your swimmers in a cup for me lmfao :rofl: Cant believe i just said that haha xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

cathgibbs said:


> Id love air conditioning in the office - our office is a lister building though so we cant do anything to it!!
> 
> I think im ov!!! Woohoo few ov pains and my opks are now pos but DF said he might not be able to dtd as its too warm and hes going to the gym!! WTF well just leave a few of your swimmers in a cup for me lmfao :rofl: Cant believe i just said that haha xxx

I woulda said the same thing!

We got a job to do so we gotta do what we gotta do! :blush:


----------



## cathgibbs

Exactly hun. No point moaning its hot! ! Just get on with the job in question lmfao xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Ll84 can I ask where your scars are?

I lost my left tube yet my scars are at my belly button, above my bikini line and then over to the right which I am finding strange. They defo took my left tube they said as it was stuck to the sigmoid colon which is at the left side


----------



## cathgibbs

They have to make a incision either side for instrument purposes hun e.g left side to hold tbe tube...incision right side for instrument to cut it. I only have a scar on right side and my belly button xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

arhhhhh I didn't mean right side lol ignore me hun. The second cut is fkr instrument use tho xxx


----------



## c.m.c

It's just there's no incision on my left side!

I suppose belly button is camera incision the they went middle and right incisions to go over to the left....suppose maybe thy couldn't just cut into the left side with not knowing how big it was..?

Thanks cath I'm just freaking out as usual but thankfully here I can get reassurance


----------



## ladyluck84

See if this works...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ladyluck84

So I'm still very swollen but wasn't expecting that!


----------



## cathgibbs

Did they do an incision in your belly button too hun? Xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Yes they did but u can't see that one because its right inside though I can certainly feel it!


----------



## c.m.c

Mine are very much like the left side of yours! Never was deep like the right side. Though I didn't look at mine much I know it wasn't that deep. They do heal well but mine feel lumpy


----------



## ladyluck84

I don't even need to look I can feel like i could keep my phone in there! went for my check up and showed GP but she didn't seem shocked!?


----------



## c.m.c

Hope this attaches. It's taken in the mirror so the scars are actually in the middle and one at the right
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## c.m.c

It does look quite deep on your right side! Was the tube grossly enlarged?


----------



## ladyluck84

Yeah that's like my little one. I wonder why they made such as mess with the other? I know they were shocked at the size of my tube.


----------



## c.m.c

My tube had ruptured early, I know there was tissue on my bowel but my tube wasn't overly enlarged I think it was 1.5cm! Maybe that's why that side is so large for you.

It's big compared to the other side but then again you could have died so it has saved your life....hopefully it heals well....you're still very early post op


----------



## ladyluck84

I know I should be grateful it was just such a shock because theybhad said it was keyhole I ruptured the day before surgery at about 7 weeks. But not a full rupture. They showed me a photo and it looked like a big sausage with a bright red split.


----------



## c.m.c

I was nearly 8 weeks at surgery. I collapsed due to blood loss and pain but I actually had awful pain at 6 weeks so I assume that's when my tube ruptured. 

My tube defo wouldn't have been enlarged and if ur surgeon said it was huge then that's prob why!! It will hopefully heal better


----------



## ladyluck84

Surprised they went in that way. I know a few others that ended up with c-section like scar instead. Did u spot after surgery? How long until af arrived? I was 35 days after my d and c but I think my hormone levels had been dropping for 3 weeks before as it was a missed miscarriage so I'm guessing it will take me longer this time?


----------



## c.m.c

No I had only very light spotting the day after surgery.

I had MC on 14-16May then the ectopic surgery 20May. AF arrived 11june, 22 days after surgery.

I was having HCG checks and they went from 5000 day if surgery to 29 on 15th June!! So pretty fast.

Some people take 8 weeks others 4 I think there no fast rules to it


----------



## cathgibbs

Cmc thats what mine looked like hun altho the worst scar was my belly button as it got infected and got admitted again grrr


----------



## c.m.c

O cath that sounds awful....my belly button one feels like a lump it's gross!


----------



## hilslo

I am one of those with the c- section type scar. Mine ruptured at 13.5 weeks so was too large (7.1cm) to take out by keyhole. However, even with the swelling the scar never pulled in like yours. There should be a nurse trained in wounds at most surgeries so if can can see if you can get an appt with him/her rather than your regular gp.

I found the swelling to be the worst part. Even once my stitches were healing nicely it took a long time (around 6 weeks) for it to go. It felt like my body was mocking me for nit being pregnant anymore. I certainly looked like it - so it definitely added insult to injury! 
My af took 50 days to show up but i definitely ovulated which made me feel a bit better that sonething was going on in there.

I also only had v light bleeding/ apotting after the surgery but from what I've read it seems to vary hugely between women. 

Hope you starting to feel a bit more human again. I'm thinking of you. xx


----------



## hilslo

I am one of those with the c- section type scar. Mine ruptured at 13.5 weeks so was too large (7.1cm) to take out by keyhole. However, even with the swelling the scar never pulled in like yours. There should be a nurse trained in wounds at most surgeries so if can can see if you can get an appt with him/her rather than your regular gp.

I found the swelling to be the worst part. Even once my stitches were healing nicely it took a long time (around 6 weeks) for it to go. It felt like my body was mocking me for nit being pregnant anymore. I certainly looked like it - so it definitely added insult to injury! 
My af took 50 days to show up but i definitely ovulated which made me feel a bit better that sonething was going on in there.

I also only had v light bleeding/ apotting after the surgery but from what I've read it seems to vary hugely between women. 

Hope you starting to feel a bit more human again. I'm thinking of you. xx


----------



## hilslo

I should probably have added that my cycles were a bit wonky before my surgery ( and it took my body 3 months to kick into gear after I came off bcp) so I expect my af took longer than yours will if you used to have normal cycles.


----------



## cathgibbs

Ah ladies im so pissed off. Had a pos opk yest but df didn't want to dtd cause his ummmm willy was sore and iv had another pos opk today I feel like it's such a waste cause your more fertile after a mc. Last time we dtd was sat. We want a baby before we get married but its like he doesn't care and is in no rush :-( xxx


----------



## Nina83

cathgibbs said:


> Ah ladies im so pissed off. Had a pos opk yest but df didn't want to dtd cause his ummmm willy was sore and iv had another pos opk today I feel like it's such a waste cause your more fertile after a mc. Last time we dtd was sat. We want a baby before we get married but its like he doesn't care and is in no rush :-( xxx

Oh Cath, I'm sorry <3
Have you guys DTD in the past days? I'm not sure how it works with multiple +OPK, which one really counts, but it's not that bad if you miss one day, as long as it's every other.


----------



## cathgibbs

Saturday was the last hun. Last month we dtd 4 days before ov and caught and every month prior to thar we dtd rvery other including ov day and didn't catch so might be lucky but its just peed me off :-( I think you count the first opk? Xxz


----------



## Nina83

I heard it was the last, but I'm not sure. I never got more than one positive.
It's not over yet, I think this month hasn't been lost yet :hugs:


----------



## Nina83

So I don't really know what's going on. Spotting was a bit heavier this morning, but still pretty light. 
Last night's HPT was pretty negative, only invert showed something very very light. No cramps, and very nauseous this morning. Temps are weird.


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh yes sorry hun its the last one but after you get your first pos opk you shouldn't worry about getting more. I only ever get 1 day too.

Hhmmmm my hpts were more like evaps for the first 2 days before my bfp hun. I seriously doubted myself. Your temps are weird it doesn't appear to be any rise ir anything does it? Are you using opks now? Xxxx


----------



## Nina83

Maybe you're getting more than one because of the MC. Our bodies are weird like that.
Maybe I'll POAS tomorrow, I'd be about 10 or 11 dpo now if O occurred when I got the +OPK. So it is early.


----------



## cathgibbs

Very weird things hun! 

Yeah keep poas every morning. ...I hope you start to see some sort of progression hun :hgs: if not...get the oreos out ;-) xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Cath I ovulated after my positives the day I got my first negative so tell him to DTD tonight and tomorrow lol


----------



## ladyluck84

Cath I have always got more than one positive so would try and do it everyday. Does he know you have had a positive? I wouldn't worry too much just try again today


----------



## cathgibbs

Iv been having my niggly pains since yesterday hun so I think i ov yest/today and my temp had a little rise today :-( He wont do it now cause his thing his hurting - man up he wants to lol!! I think he may have slow swimmers as last month we dtd 4 days before and got a bfp and normally we dtd 2 days before ov and day of ov, i just dont bloody know - I do know that he has irritated me haha xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah he knows hun I showed it to him last night his reply was 'oh' and walked away - I could kill him on days lol xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Men are our reasons for no BFP !! They not give a toss sometimes!

You DTD sat which is still good!


----------



## Nina83

Maybe he's afraid of trying again? Men have a strange way of showing their feelings.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Nina83 said:


> Maybe he's afraid of trying again? Men have a strange way of showing their feelings.

Yep, I think they do too. They don't communicate like us women do!


----------



## cathgibbs

I was thinking that too but hes not one to beat around the bush lol! I did ask him before if me doing opks and telling him when i ov is off putting and he said 'why is it off putting?! We get to dtd a few times a week I LOVE it' haha I just txt him now to ask how his you know what is like today and does he think he will be able to dtd tonight and he txt back maybe - WTF maybe!? 

C.M.C I completely agree their the reason why we are getting BFN!! haha xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Usually maybe means yes!!! Men are from mars !! They really are!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ill just prance around naked that usually does it haha!! 

How you feeling today hun - are you back in work tomorrow or am I making this up lol? or is Ladyluck thats back in work tomorrow? xxx


----------



## c.m.c

I showed my DH my fertility calendar last night and he was like, I don't wanna see it. But then he did so he should know we need o DTD from this Friday for 5 days solid maybe 6 lol


----------



## c.m.c

I'm back to work tomorrow!

I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Nina83

cathgibbs said:


> Ill just prance around naked that usually does it haha!!

I just go like this :bunny:
works ev-ery time! ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha C.C.C Does your hubby get put off by looking at it? I know some guys get 'stage fright'!!

oohhhh yay!! how long have you been off for??

Nina :rofl: haha do the bunny dance!! haha i LOVE It!! 

Ahhhh im all out of OPKs now :-( xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Nina83 said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> Ill just prance around naked that usually does it haha!!
> 
> I just go like this :bunny:
> works ev-ery time! ;)Click to expand...

I usually annoy the heck outta DH by saying in a high pitched voice "Bow Chicca Wow Wow"

:shrug:


----------



## cathgibbs

LMFAO hahaha I should try that! xxx


----------



## Nina83

Originally DH didn't want to know when I O so it doesn't "effect my performance".... Uh, yeah, right...
Then I told him and he got excited that I wanted to do it a few days straight. 
This cycle he didn't want us to really try, so I didn't tell him when I got the +OPK.

I usually just wiggle my butt at him in front of the TV or "drop" something on the floor. Hehehe, men are so easy ;)


----------



## Nina83

> I usually annoy the heck outta DH by saying in a high pitched voice "Bow Chicca Wow Wow"

:rofl:


----------



## cathgibbs

Nina you and I are so alike lol!!! 

I tried doing a sexy dance infront of the TV last night but i fell down the stairs yest morning so im a bit sore and didnt do it right haha xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

see.....being a big girl...there is too many wobbly bits for me to do any dancing in front of hubby! Things jiggle that have no business jiggling!

:headspin:


----------



## c.m.c

Cath I've been off nice 8th May!! Surgery was 8 weeks ago so im sooooo ready to be back!! 

My DH is doin shifts now so FX I cn time it right lol!!

Must try that dance nina lol


----------



## ladyluck84

I'm not back to work this week. See how he is when he is home and ask why he doesn't want to. Maybe he has actually damaged his willy? my DH never ever days no and he laughs and says he knows exactly when I'm ovulating because its the only time I come onto him. I do point out that I don't have the opportunity to make the first move because he has got in there first!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh I bet you can't wait to get back then hun abd you have had lovely weather lately!

Lady....he does have a sore willy now and then. I think its inflamed scar tissue but a few days every mont it hurts normally when af is here luckily! Iv still got ewcm thats good right? How you feeling hun? Xxx


----------



## Nina83

AF is in the house. I've already scheduled a taxi to pick her up in a few days though ;)


----------



## ladyluck84

Cath that is a good sign! can I ask what the scar tissue is from?

Nina she is here so fingers crossed this is going to be a good cycle


----------



## HappilyTTC

Nina83 said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> Ill just prance around naked that usually does it haha!!
> 
> I just go like this :bunny:
> works ev-ery time! ;)Click to expand...


Oh. My. Gosh. That's hilarious!

My way of starting things is a lil TMI for this thread! Haha!


----------



## Nina83

HappilyTTC said:


> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> Ill just prance around naked that usually does it haha!!
> 
> I just go like this :bunny:
> works ev-ery time! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh. My. Gosh. That's hilarious!
> 
> My way of starting things is a lil TMI for this thread! Haha!Click to expand...

Even though I don't cry every day any more, I still think it's awesome we can laugh in a group/thread like this!


----------



## cathgibbs

Its from his circumcision he had a few years back hun

Sorry af arrived nina but glad you've booked her taxi back! 

I love hearing all the ways in which we seduce our ohs haha xxx


----------



## Helena_

haha I should definitely try the bunny dance! I just usually take off his pants


----------



## c.m.c

Yeah Nina now you can get AF gone and get DTD soon and make that baby!


----------



## Nina83

c.m.c said:


> Yeah Nina now you can get AF gone and get DTD soon and make that baby!

I can't WAIT. It's like the TWW but backwards. Or, the other way... :wacko:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina at least now af is here u can start a fresh and a new lucky cycle.

I get my DH in the mood in lots of different ways. In the car on our way home from somewhere i will just get my boobs out lol. Usually in the house i will dress in something sexy and that gets him going lol x


----------



## cathgibbs

Found a new way to get to dtd.....'oh love please can I have a back massage? But I have to strip down to my girl boxers as its soooooo hot' 10 minutes later....im doing headstands to push those swimmers up mwahaha xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsb I like it Hahaaaa I love the diff ways we get them in the mood! Xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

cathgibbs said:


> Found a new way to get to dtd.....'oh love please can I have a back massage? But I have to strip down to my girl boxers as its soooooo hot' 10 minutes later....im doing headstands to push those swimmers up mwahaha xxx

Woohoo! That has worked for me before, too!

:thumbup:


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha happily we know how to turn them on ;-) xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

cathgibbs said:


> Found a new way to get to dtd.....'oh love please can I have a back massage? But I have to strip down to my girl boxers as its soooooo hot' 10 minutes later....im doing headstands to push those swimmers up mwahaha xxx

Hahaha well done : ) I'm so gonna try the bunny dance when I'm mended!!


----------



## c.m.c

Good woman cath!!! 

Ll84 I DTD 3 weeks after surgery...was sore a bit but I haven't looked back I feel grand now....I wanted to TTC ASAP....but now I'm glad I didn't get a BFP....we need proper healing


----------



## twinmummy06

Trying to catch up and all I'm seeing is how you guys seduce your men :haha: you girls crack me up!


----------



## HappilyTTC

twinmummy06 said:


> Trying to catch up and all I'm seeing is how you guys seduce your men :haha: you girls crack me up!

Gotta work it to get it!!!

@cathi- yup, we know just what to do- heat and all!


----------



## xxDreamxx

It's the opposite of hot here - damaging, gale force winds, severe weather alert, pelting rain and cold. I am snuggled on couch under a blanket with 2 dogs keeping me company


----------



## Nina83

Where's Sarah? I wonder how her appointment went?
I know this is crazy, and it's driving me mad, but even when I have AF, I still feel pregnant. I think that once AF is gone, and we can start TTC again- for real- I'll feel "normal" again.
I asked DH if he think it'll catch this month and he said "I think I want to wait" Wha?! Where'd that come from?
I told him I definitely do not want to, what does it matter if we wait 2 months or none? I'm ready. He needs to start sending good vibes to his men down there if we want this to work again.


----------



## ece77

Good morning ladies,

Couldn't connect much the last couple of days. DH's father had a minor operation. But he's quite well now!

Nothing too exciting for us anyway, as we're still not TTC this month, but O is around the corner for me. The last before we start trying! I get more nervous as the day is nearing!

We'll be going on holiday next week. So 10+ days away from big city life will be quite relaxing before ttc anxiety hits both of us again :wacko:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hello everyone.

My temp shot up today so i guess ive ovulated! I can stop the seduction now and just tell DH to put the bin out etc.. lol

Cath have u ovulated yet? Are we in the tww together?

Ece77 - not long til u start ttc. Once u have enjoyed your holiday it will come quickly.

Nina i have times when i still feel pregnant too :-(

Susan sorry u arent getting good weather 

Xxx


----------



## hilslo

Ugh - my spotting started on 5dpo and lasted 5 days but now seems to have stopped today (even after a bm - sorry tmi I know!). My temp dipped a couple of days ago and with the early spotting I expected af to arrive. However, now my temps have gone back up and the spotting has stopped ( at least for the time being). I'm desperately reasoning with myself ytrying not to get that glimmer of home. Also slighly scared that the spotting was my af(!) and my temps are now just up because it's sooo hot in the uk and our bedroom is like an oven.

I don't want any kind of encouragement that it might be something other than bad news as I'm trying to brace myself for the usual disappointment. How can I rein in my excitable heart??? I need tips of discouragement!!!!!!


----------



## Nina83

hilslo said:


> Ugh - my spotting started on 5dpo and lasted 5 days but now seems to have stopped today (even after a bm - sorry tmi I know!). My temp dipped a couple of days ago and with the early spotting I expected af to arrive. However, now my temps have gone back up and the spotting has stopped ( at least for the time being). I'm desperately reasoning with myself ytrying not to get that glimmer of home. Also slighly scared that the spotting was my af(!) and my temps are now just up because it's sooo hot in the uk and our bedroom is like an oven.
> 
> I don't want any kind of encouragement that it might be something other than bad news as I'm trying to brace myself for the usual disappointment. How can I rein in my excitable heart??? I need tips of discouragement!!!!!!

All I'm saying is that the dip is around the right time...


----------



## cathgibbs

Nina I feel exactly the same when AF is here hun :hugs: Why is DH saying that?! Tell him to stop saying so much rubbish lol! Just do the bunny around ov time haha!! 

MrsB I think I have finally ov hun - I run out of OPKS yest :-( My temp shout this am but I think I inputed the wrong temp as I fell back asleep after I had took my temp lol! 

Woohooo for being in the TWW hun!! :happydance: !! Loving the 'i can stop the seduction now' hahahaha Snap hun! 

Hilslo - agree with Nina hun - its all at that time...will you be testing soon? xxx


----------



## hilslo

I shouldn't even be thinking of testing given that my body is so useless at creating a snuggly home - last month af barely progressed from spotting and I've already had 5 days of spotting this minth.

That said....FF says to test tomorrow. Eek - not sure I dare. At least I can be a bit hopeful right now rather than getting the cruel ine line!!!!

IF my temps ate still up and no further signs of spotting I'll prob test on Saturday. Not sure I could hold back the tears (or excitement - fingers crossed) at work. I'll need the weekend to reciver either way.

Oooh, my trying to brace myself is going terribly -I'm so excited at just the potential lol!

MrsB / Cath - woo hoo for o! Such a good feeling to see thise temps rise. Now you can sit back and relax! Ha ha - as if. You can join the two week neurosis club!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hilslo good luck. The hot weather hasnt affected my temp so i dont think u need worry about that. Just wait til the weekend FX

Cant believe how hot it is!!! X


----------



## HappilyTTC

Nina83 said:


> I asked DH if he think it'll catch this month and he said "I think I want to wait" Wha?! Where'd that come from?
> I told him I definitely do not want to, what does it matter if we wait 2 months or none? I'm ready. He needs to start sending good vibes to his men down there if we want this to work again.

He needs to send those positive thoughts. Waiting? No. Bunny dance. Yes. (though, side note, I have seen bunnies :sex: . You don't want it to last as long as a bunny go at it.) Haha!



cathgibbs said:


> Woohooo for being in the TWW hun!! :happydance: !! Loving the 'i can stop the seduction now' hahahaha Snap hun! xxx

Woohoo! Sweatpants and hair in a bun for the next two weeks! Haha!


----------



## Nina83

HappilyTTC said:


> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> I asked DH if he think it'll catch this month and he said "I think I want to wait" Wha?! Where'd that come from?
> I told him I definitely do not want to, what does it matter if we wait 2 months or none? I'm ready. He needs to start sending good vibes to his men down there if we want this to work again.
> 
> He needs to send those positive thoughts. Waiting? No. Bunny dance. Yes. (though, side note, I have seen bunnies :sex: . You don't want it to last as long as a bunny go at it.) Haha!Click to expand...

Bunny Dance, so is that a new term for it?! ;)


----------



## c.m.c

Hi ladies

Wow first day back is over! Feel wrecked. Could hardly sleep!

How's everyone? I'm cd9 so hope to DTD tonight to get going lol


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cmc well done on your first day back. I bet u will sleep better tonight as a good BD sess lol xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Nina83 said:


> Bunny Dance, so is that a new term for it?! ;)

Yup. It will soon be all the rage in Texas. Hahaha! :haha:

:bunny: :bunny: :bunny: :bunny: :bunny:


----------



## ladyluck84

CMC how was the first day back? Did everyone know why you were off? I'm going to drop in for half a day on Monday and in a bit nervous about it.


----------



## ladyluck84

Good luck to all those on the TWW I actually like that time best because in hopeful!


----------



## c.m.c

Hi ll84 yeah I work in the same hospital I had my surgery so they all knew....I don't mind though!

I enjoyed being back but I missed my dd soooooooo much....I got used to being at home ith her I loved it.


Gosh I hate the tww it's so stressful but I am not testing this month till at least 2 days before AF

How ya feeling? Are u sore? My back was agony that was the worst part and took ages to heal


----------



## ladyluck84

I am sore but not nearly as bad as I was. Do u think it would be really irresponsible to want to try again straight away? I couldn't bear to actively avoid getting pregnant. saying that the hospital have asked me to test on the 29th do they are obviously not expecting my levels to have gone back until then


----------



## c.m.c

I certainly didn't prevent. I tried before AF but timed it wrong!


----------



## ladyluck84

Well I have been bleeding for 3 days so I'm guessing that's a period? But can't imagine my levels have dropped so shouldn't think I will ovulate this month. I fell in my 2 true cycle after my miscarriage so I'm hopeful it will happen again quickly!


----------



## c.m.c

Yes there's no reason why it shouldn't.

I got BFP first try with dd and the last pregnancy so I know I'm being silly but I'm in a right panic


----------



## c.m.c

Omg!!! Jus getting ready for work and did one of my digi opk,s!

It was neg 2 mornings ago, I didn't test yesterday as last month I got my 4 positives (using th new clearblue which gives 4 days) on cd11 12 13 14 and O dip was 15!

I'm only cd10 and got my peak smile....not even a flashing one but a peak one...... I really wanted to DTD last night, sorry if tmi but I just needed to iykwim? I just thought I was fertile...weird how we know our bodies

Wonder when O will be this month?


----------



## Nina83

c.m.c said:


> Omg!!! Jus getting ready for work and did one of my digi opk,s!
> 
> It was neg 2 mornings ago, I didn't test yesterday as last month I got my 4 positives (using th new clearblue which gives 4 days) on cd11 12 13 14 and O dip was 15!
> 
> I'm only cd10 and got my peak smile....not even a flashing one but a peak one...... I really wanted to DTD last night, sorry if tmi but I just needed to iykwim? I just thought I was fertile...weird how we know our bodies
> 
> Wonder when O will be this month?

That's awesome! Our bodies definitely know! 
The night before I got my +OPK I couldn't sleep because I was so excited to get a smiley the next morning and DTD. It's weird!


----------



## ladyluck84

Yay! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good luck LL84

Cmc i hope u ovulate soon.

My temp is still high today so i must be 2dpo. 
X


----------



## xxDreamxx

Good luck girls :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Its bloody exciting!! xxx


----------



## Nina83

Cath, I knew yesterdays temp was funny! Your chart looks good! You got crosshairs!


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah Yesty temp was off the chart lol I dont know what the hell was going on with it lol was 99. something haha I think I slept with my mouth open as it was soooooo warm that night so I adjusted it - so I hope its correct !! 

Has the taxi picked AF up yet or is she still visiting? Have you lived in Israel all your life Nina? xxx


----------



## Nina83

cathgibbs said:


> Yeah Yesty temp was off the chart lol I dont know what the hell was going on with it lol was 99. something haha I think I slept with my mouth open as it was soooooo warm that night so I adjusted it - so I hope its correct !!
> 
> Has the taxi picked AF up yet or is she still visiting? Have you lived in Israel all your life Nina? xxx

They called and sent out a taxi, she'll probably be gone by Sunday- the latest. She's such a bitch :haha:
I moved to Israel when I was 11. I'm originally from Canada.


----------



## cathgibbs

Make sure she pays for the taxi aswell hun! I agree she is a bitch and she always shows up when she isnt wanted!!! 

ohh really!! Do you ever go back to Canada? 

I wonder how Sarah is? xxx


----------



## Nina83

cathgibbs said:


> Make sure she pays for the taxi aswell hun! I agree she is a bitch and she always shows up when she isnt wanted!!!
> 
> ohh really!! Do you ever go back to Canada?
> 
> I wonder how Sarah is? xxx

Sarah got temporarily banned :haha:
PMing you.

I visited a few times, the trip there is so long and expensive. Last I've been there was 3 years ago. Too long :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahahaha woopsie!! 

Just pmd you chick.

Ahhhh I bet! We have family in Canada and DF wants to visit but the amount it will cost id rather go to NY :-( xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

:happydance: for all these O's and impending O's!!

:rofl: Sarah is a rebel that one :winkwink:


----------



## HappilyTTC

I hope I never get banned. 

Might happen.

I tend to have TMI/ verbal vomit issues. :blush: 

Haha!


----------



## Helena_

How is everyone? I've had guests over, so haven't been on much.what happened to sarah?!


----------



## Helena_

Cmc- are those the new cb digis? Do you like them? I reallt wanted to give them a go. Seemed like the inbetween option of smiley digis and the monitor


----------



## c.m.c

Hi girls.

Helena I love the new advanced cb digi,s they're on sale on amazon so was good value!

Mrs b did u time your DTD this month well!! 2 dpo now the awful tww

Will sarah be back?


----------



## c.m.c

Ok ladies, the top is the ejected cb the middle is what he cb shows for 2 days and bottom is a boots O test I took 5 mins ago:happydance:

Dunno what's happened they're upside down
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hilslo

I use the boots ones too - I never get a line that is as strong as the control but I know what a positive is for me. Cmc - hope you're putting all the seducing tips into practice!!!

AFM - I caved and bought a FRER on my way home. I'm slight scared to write this down but I got a :bfp:

After 5 days of spotting I'm not sure it's viable but I'm praying it sticks and has a better satnav than the last one. MrsB - if you don't mind, please don't put me down as a bfp in the title just yet. I'll need a scan at 6 weeks (if I make it that far) to see where it has implanted - if everything is okay then, I might be brave enough but for now I'm holding my breath.....


----------



## c.m.c

Hils yeah:happydance: that's fabulous

You're number 7!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats I really hope it is sticky:thumbup: and I hope all the BFP ,s know it's the uterus as their sat nav destination


----------



## hilslo

Thanks cmc - with only one tube I thought I was in it for the long haul - especially after last month's period was so light. I'm not sure it will stick with such a think lining but I'm going to try to peruade my gp to prescribe some progesterone but I've heard UK doctors are loathed to prescribe it :wacko:


----------



## c.m.c

I know exactly how you feel I'm petrified with only having one tube.

I'm super delighted for u


----------



## hilslo

I hope I give you hope/confidence that it will be you too soon x


----------



## ece77

Hilslo-Such great news! So happy for you. Hope it sticks!

Yay for all the O's (including mine). Hope you catch those eggies this month and I'll follow right after you ;)

How are the preggo ladies? Did MS kick in?

And Sarah, where are you? I'm starting to get worried?!


----------



## Nina83

hilslo said:



> I use the boots ones too - I never get a line that is as strong as the control but I know what a positive is for me. Cmc - hope you're putting all the seducing tips into practice!!!
> 
> AFM - I caved and bought a FRER on my way home. I'm slight scared to write this down but I got a :bfp:
> 
> After 5 days of spotting I'm not sure it's viable but I'm praying it sticks and has a better satnav than the last one. MrsB - if you don't mind, please don't put me down as a bfp in the title just yet. I'll need a scan at 6 weeks (if I make it that far) to see where it has implanted - if everything is okay then, I might be brave enough but for now I'm holding my breath.....

I knew it!!! I am so hoping this sticks!!!
I knew this thread was lucky <3


----------



## Nina83

So, how morbid is it of me to wish that I have twins- just so that the I'll have more chance of at least one surviving? :(
That's the only thing I think about since the MC, and I finally had to let it out.


----------



## HappilyTTC

hilslo said:


> I use the boots ones too - I never get a line that is as strong as the control but I know what a positive is for me. Cmc - hope you're putting all the seducing tips into practice!!!
> 
> AFM - I caved and bought a FRER on my way home. I'm slight scared to write this down but I got a :bfp:
> 
> After 5 days of spotting I'm not sure it's viable but I'm praying it sticks and has a better satnav than the last one. MrsB - if you don't mind, please don't put me down as a bfp in the title just yet. I'll need a scan at 6 weeks (if I make it that far) to see where it has implanted - if everything is okay then, I might be brave enough but for now I'm holding my breath.....

Oh my gosh!!!!!

Yay!

Congratulations! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Lovin' this lucky, lucky thread!


----------



## HappilyTTC

Nina83 said:


> So, how morbid is it of me to wish that I have twins- just so that the I'll have more chance of at least one surviving? :(
> That's the only thing I think about since the MC, and I finally had to let it out.

You're not alone. I kinda think the same thing sometimes. After going through a miscarriage, I am super nervous about when I would tell anyone I am pregnant now if I get pregnant. :shrug:


----------



## c.m.c

Nina83 said:


> So, how morbid is it of me to wish that I have twins- just so that the I'll have more chance of at least one surviving? :(
> That's the only thing I think about since the MC, and I finally had to let it out.

I know nina..... :hugs: you will have your rainbow, maybe even twin rainbow tha wouldbe amazing!

I used to hate the thought of having twins and now after loosing twins I feel like God is punishing me:cry:

Now I'd love nothing more than having twins as a rainbow


----------



## c.m.c

hilslo said:


> I hope I give you hope/confidence that it will be you too soon x

More than you know!! You really have given me hope:thumbup:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Wow congrats hilslo so happy for u!! I wont add u yet then. Just let me know when u are ready.

I timed bding perfectly so FX but im not getting my hopes up xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hilo yahoo , congratulations :) just to let you know I spotted from 10dpo to 19dpo ( got BFP on 14dpo ) was implantation bleeding , so try not to worry xxxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

I spotted so much one day I actually put a tampon in !


----------



## Nina83

c.m.c said:


> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> So, how morbid is it of me to wish that I have twins- just so that the I'll have more chance of at least one surviving? :(
> That's the only thing I think about since the MC, and I finally had to let it out.
> 
> I know nina..... :hugs: you will have your rainbow, maybe even twin rainbow tha wouldbe amazing!
> 
> I used to hate the thought of having twins and now after loosing twins I feel like God is punishing me:cry:
> 
> Now I'd love nothing more than having twins as a rainbowClick to expand...

Oh Hun, I'm sorry :( God is definitely not punishing you, or any of us. I don't think it's to "teach us" something either. I don't know why God "chose" us to appreciate life and out loved ones that much more.


----------



## ladyluck84

hilslo said:


> I use the boots ones too - I never get a line that is as strong as the control but I know what a positive is for me. Cmc - hope you're putting all the seducing tips into practice!!!
> 
> AFM - I caved and bought a FRER on my way home. I'm slight scared to write this down but I got a :bfp:
> 
> After 5 days of spotting I'm not sure it's viable but I'm praying it sticks and has a better satnav than the last one. MrsB - if you don't mind, please don't put me down as a bfp in the title just yet. I'll need a scan at 6 weeks (if I make it that far) to see where it has implanted - if everything is okay then, I might be brave enough but for now I'm holding my breath.....

So happy for you....doing it for the one tube girls!


----------



## ladyluck84

So does anyone body know Sarah's huge crime? I miss her on here....when is she allowed back?


----------



## ladyluck84

My best friend has just messaged to say she is so sorry about the timing but she is pregnant. Not gonna lie I'm devastated!


----------



## HappilyTTC

ladyluck84 said:


> My best friend has just messaged to say she is so sorry about the timing but she is pregnant. Not gonna lie I'm devastated!

That's so hard!

I would be, too.

See the positive-maybe her postive :dust: will positively affect you!

And then you'll affect us! 

:shrug:


----------



## twinmummy06

:happydance: woohoo Hilslo!!! Lucky number 7!


Ladyluck - :hugs: it's heartbreaking to hear of others good news - especially a bestie. And the way you are feeling is completely normal.


----------



## hilslo

Oh hon - I'm so sorry. I had a similar message from a friend about two weeks after mybop. Although I was happy for her I found it devastating. It was one of the lowest points of the whole experience.

Be brave but be honest about how difficult it is for you and that if you avoid her for a bit it's nothing personal. She'll appreciate it and understand.


----------



## xxDreamxx

hilslo said:


> I use the boots ones too - I never get a line that is as strong as the control but I know what a positive is for me. Cmc - hope you're putting all the seducing tips into practice!!!
> 
> AFM - I caved and bought a FRER on my way home. I'm slight scared to write this down but I got a :bfp:
> 
> After 5 days of spotting I'm not sure it's viable but I'm praying it sticks and has a better satnav than the last one. MrsB - if you don't mind, please don't put me down as a bfp in the title just yet. I'll need a scan at 6 weeks (if I make it that far) to see where it has implanted - if everything is okay then, I might be brave enough but for now I'm holding my breath.....

Congratulations - wonderful news! Will pray that little bean has a good sat nav and is nice n sticky where he/she should be {hugs} :)


----------



## Helena_

congrats hilslo! wahoo number 7!!!!


----------



## c.m.c

ladyluck84 said:


> My best friend has just messaged to say she is so sorry about the timing but she is pregnant. Not gonna lie I'm devastated!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

I'm ovulating, my DH has a really sore back tonight he's lying on the bed...needless to say I went mental and am not speaking to him

This is my chance, I feel hopeful tonight and now he's ruined it all


----------



## Left wonderin

ladyluck84 said:


> My best friend has just messaged to say she is so sorry about the timing but she is pregnant. Not gonna lie I'm devastated!

:hugs: I'm sorry lady that has to be so hard :nope: . Life sometimes just keeps the curve balls coming !!! Errrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Left wonderin

c.m.c said:


> I'm ovulating, my DH has a really sore back tonight he's lying on the bed...needless to say I went mental and am not speaking to him
> 
> This is my chance, I feel hopeful tonight and now he's ruined it all

C.m.c when he says sore back , how sore ??? Is b'ding totally off the cards ?


----------



## ladyluck84

One week to the day that I came out of hospital I wish they had waited to tell me. I feel like I have been kicked in the stomach. I haven't replied I don't even know what to put?


----------



## cathgibbs

Wooohoooo Congrats Hils!! :happydance: !! 

Aww LL im so sorry hun - message her back when your feeling ok to hun - explain then in the message that you were a bit delayed in messaging her back cause you were a bit hurt - not that your not happy for her - but its still a bit raw xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Left wonderin said:


> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> I'm ovulating, my DH has a really sore back tonight he's lying on the bed...needless to say I went mental and am not speaking to him
> 
> This is my chance, I feel hopeful tonight and now he's ruined it all
> 
> C.m.c when he says sore back , how sore ??? Is b'ding totally off the cards ?Click to expand...

He does have a terrible back at times he has had broken ribs the works but we DTD this morning so I'm happy now lol:happydance:


----------



## c.m.c

ladyluck84 said:


> One week to the day that I came out of hospital I wish they had waited to tell me. I feel like I have been kicked in the stomach. I haven't replied I don't even know what to put?

Yeah it's totally shit timing I think they could have waited..I mean I'm sure she's not showing yet, how many weeks is she?..you're only bloody out of hospital it's so raw still.:hugs:

My friend is due 3 weeks after I was but we both knew when we were Oing and she got her BFP a day before my MC! So that's different! She hasn't even sent a scan pic to me as I know she doesn't wanna hurt me!

Is this your best friend?


----------



## xxDreamxx

CMC - Yay for the :sex:

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cathgibbs

Yat for dtd hun!! wooohooo! xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cmc im glad u got your wicked way 

LL84 im sorry hun. Cant believe she text to tell u instead of waiting a while and maybe telling u in person. I hope u are ok. 
Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I got crosshairs  x


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I got crosshairs  x

Woop woop :)


----------



## Nina83

Oh Lady, I'm sorry.
I think she should have been a bit more sensitive and told you in person. <3


----------



## Nina83

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I got crosshairs  x

:dust:


----------



## cathgibbs

me too MrsB!!! Woohooo im officially 3dpo! xxx


----------



## Nina83

So many O's and crosshairs!!! I am so hoping for all you Lovelies!!! I have a good feeling- I really do!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks Nina - I hope the bitch has left! xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

She even sent it as a private message on Facebook! She said she felt to bad to say it to my face. 

When people say "what can I say I'm just really fertile" .... Not helping just makes me hate you a bit more, I'm not impressed by this fact. So many people have said this too me. And if I here "third time lucky" one more time I swear I can not be held responsible for my actions!!!

Sorry rant over


----------



## ladyluck84

Hear not here (bad grammar)


----------



## cathgibbs

LL :hugs: hun - I too am fed up of 3rd time lucky - It was not 3rd time lucky - its not the luck of the draw with me obviously i have some sort of medical problem which rejects pregnancy - How far gone was you when you had your mc chick? xxx


----------



## c.m.c

I'm so excited for all these O,s

Cath and ll84....... I'd be raging too if someone said 3rd time lucky!! Not nice,, people are idiots sometimes


----------



## Nina83

3rd time lucky...
In Hebrew the saying goes "Third time Ice Cream"
When I get my BFP I plan on asking DH out for ice cream. See how long it takes him to figure it out!
If someone said it to me though... Better get a fire extinguisher! 
Honestly though, I seriously feel like third time has got to be it. I just feel it.


----------



## cathgibbs

Saying that lol iv got that saying above my pic << lol but that was when i was away with the fairies lol! How do i remove that?! xxx


----------



## Nina83

Isn't it "third times a charm"?


----------



## Nina83

Cath, I remember it took me a while to figure out how to change it again.
It's under edit your details, but I can't remember how many times and what I had to do for it to save my changes.


----------



## cathgibbs

Something like that hun?? Ohhh i like the ice cream idea!!! 

What could it be for me now? 4th time......?? xxx


----------



## Nina83

I've changed my status to Cherry Garcia. My favorite flavor. It'll be an inside joke. I need to remind myself to smile every now and then. Who cares if no one else gets it?! ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha As long as it puts a smile on your face chick isnt it?? xxx


----------



## Nina83

I don't know Hun, think of something that makes you happy <3 It'll be a fun and happy little reminder to what you're working towards :hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Roughly how long after the peak opk does O happen? My tests are not as full blown dark as yesterday......will I O tomorrow then?

I feel like O pains today I think but my temp didn't dip...I'm dead like Sarah says


----------



## HappilyTTC

cathgibbs said:


> me too MrsB!!! Woohooo im officially 3dpo! xxx

This may seem dense of me, but what are cross hairs? :wacko: :shrug:


----------



## cathgibbs

C.M.C Im not sure about the peak with FM etc but your chart is continuing to rise hun, give it 2 more days and see if it can pin point your ov??

Happily cross hairs happen when ovulation has been detected by inputting your temps, CP's, CM and if you use opks etc hun :-D xxx


----------



## Nina83

c.m.c, I never really got a dip before, your temps are going up, so that's already a good sign!


----------



## Nina83

AF is pretty much gone, but heavy cramps started around noon.
Mother Nature, you suck.


----------



## cathgibbs

Hhmmmmm what the hell is the bitch up too!? xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

c.m.c said:


> ladyluck84 said:
> 
> 
> One week to the day that I came out of hospital I wish they had waited to tell me. I feel like I have been kicked in the stomach. I haven't replied I don't even know what to put?
> 
> Yeah it's totally shit timing I think they could have waited..I mean I'm sure she's not showing yet, how many weeks is she?..you're only bloody out of hospital it's so raw still.:hugs:
> 
> My friend is due 3 weeks after I was but we both knew when we were Oing and she got her BFP a day before my MC! So that's different! She hasn't even sent a scan pic to me as I know she doesn't wanna hurt me!
> 
> Is this your best friend?Click to expand...

Yes she is. She i my tested yesterday so I wish she had just waited. She said she needed to get it off her chest. But u feel like she has made herself feel better at my expense


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina83 said:


> 3rd time lucky...
> In Hebrew the saying goes "Third time Ice Cream"
> When I get my BFP I plan on asking DH out for ice cream. See how long it takes him to figure it out!
> If someone said it to me though... Better get a fire extinguisher!
> Honestly though, I seriously feel like third time has got to be it. I just feel it.

Ha third time better be it!! Positive thoughts


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

LL84 so your friend hasnt even waited til 12 weeks to tell u? Cant believe she would tell u asap rather than wait fir both your sakes x


----------



## Left wonderin

Eh how long is Sarah banned for ???? What was the crime ? 

And yahooooo and lots n lots of fairy dust to alley o/v and crosshairing !!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## c.m.c

MrsBroodyPant said:


> LL84 so your friend hasnt even waited til 12 weeks to tell u? Cant believe she would tell u asap rather than wait fir both your sakes x

Totally agree.....


:hugs:ll84. This just wasn't your time but it WILL come just keep faith that your time will come:hugs:


----------



## Helena_

cmc- I think she probably didn't wait because most people don't seem to realize there is a "safe period". I see a lot of people just blurting it out as soon as they find out. We told many people the first time right away, but will likely wait a bit this time. Probably not until 12 weeks, but that's really because my mom will be visiting me at 10 weeks and I want to be able to tell her in person


----------



## ladyluck84

Well she knows about my losses and another close friend of ours lost a few months ago too and found no heart beat at the scan so she does know. That's why I was shocked and confused why she wouldn't have given me a bit more time to heal both physically and emotionally before letting me know


----------



## ladyluck84

Any way on a happier note how are all you ladies on the tww surely you are all symptom spotting? And your ladies with the BFPs how are u all feeling?


----------



## c.m.c

Ll84 I told my very close friends and family when I was early on with dd but I kinda thought that f something bad happens then I would want them to know anyway!

Next time FX!! I will prob wait. I do have a friend who has fertility probs and I didn't tell her because I know it annoys her.

If my close friend ad an ectopic I'd keep it quiet. Maybe she thought t better to hear it from her than someone else.


AFM......I think today is O day!! I bet I O from my bloody left side. Though last month O day was very painful I'm not sore this time. Though yesterday I did have some O pain and back pain!


----------



## ladyluck84

On the ectopic trust website it says all is not lost if you ovulate from the side you have no tube as it is possible for the remaining tube to pick it up


----------



## c.m.c

ladyluck84 said:


> On the ectopic trust website it says all is not lost if you ovulate from the side you have no tube as it is possible for the remaining tube to pick it up

I know but I think it's only a 20percent chance of picking the opposite egg

We DTD twice today but never finished iykwim:dohh: so I bet I'm out this month:growlmad: sorry tmi


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

My FS told me about the other tube picking up the egg as i only have one working tube. He said its a chemical reaction that draws the tube to the releasing egg x


----------



## Nina83

Good morning Lovelies, how is everyone's weekend?
Mine is sadly over and I'm back at work.
I feel like CRAP. And I wish my damn coworker would stop dragging her feet. 
Bleh.


----------



## c.m.c

Hey nina! Aww hope work gets better today! I am back in on Monday at 8!!!!! Yuk! My backs still sore from surgery so I hope if I get out exercising more it will build me up again!

How's your cycle going? Is the witch away so you can get DTD?

I think O was yesterday as I had a temp rise this morning! Think il be out this month!


----------



## Nina83

AF was pretty much gone Thursday. Friday and yesterday was just barely there spotting.
I think I might go home early today, I really feel awful, plus I'm getting dizzy. That's never a good sign!


----------



## c.m.c

Awww that's not good nina....get home defo and rest


----------



## Nina83

I'm sorry if this has been asked already, or answered, or talked about. (my memory is crap)
But have you started trying again, or are you waiting? Why do you think you're out?


----------



## c.m.c

Yes nina I'm TTC...I TTC in June and got bfn but was ok about it as I know I was still sore.

Sorry if this is tmi but i Think I'm out as we only DTD twice, on wed night and fri morn....we DTD twice yesterday (sat) which was my O day (I think) but we didnt finish if you know what i Mean? This never happens...must be the blood heat or something???


----------



## Nina83

Yeah, the heat is a real killer :( 
You never know, Friday might have done it! Plus, even if not everything "got in" you only need one fast swimmer!


----------



## c.m.c

I hope so! Like us all here I'm just dying for a BFP ASAP!! I wanna forget about what's happened to me and focus on one thing new! Wed night and fri morn was good so FX!!

I can't believe how early my O seems to be. Last month was cd15!

Does your O day alter much Nina?


----------



## Nina83

I always used to get a +OPK on about CD 15, and the month I got pregnant I decided to start testing earlier and got a +OPK on CD13. Maybe that's why it took us so long in the first place?
The next cycle +OPK was on CD 14. So I'm not sure, from now on I start testing on CD 10 and onward. I'm also learning my body better, and it's signs. That definitely helps.


----------



## c.m.c

Yes that's def good knowing cycles and trends in them. I used to have a 21 day cycle when I was young and I noticed when I came off the pill it was 28-29 days but its getting shorter! It was 26 days the month I got BFP with the heterotopic!

The sperm meets egg plan also says to opk from day 10! And DTD every other day from cd8


----------



## c.m.c

MrsBroodyPant said:


> My FS told me about the other tube picking up the egg as i only have one working tube. He said its a chemical reaction that draws the tube to the releasing egg x

I hope so mrsB! My Dr at the early pregnancy clinic says that fertility is only reduced by a few percent when comparing one tube to two! I hope he's right!:thumbup:


----------



## Nina83

c.m.c said:


> Yes that's def good knowing cycles and trends in them. I used to have a 21 day cycle when I was young and I noticed when I came off the pill it was 28-29 days but its getting shorter! It was 26 days the month I got BFP with the heterotopic!
> 
> The sperm meets egg plan also says to opk from day 10! And DTD every other day from cd8

I think that's why I started testing at CD10. 
I can't remember how long my cycles were when I was on the pill. But afterwards it was about 28 days. Once we started ttc they started being 30+ days. Maybe because of stress.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Morning Girls,

Its Sunday afternoon here and I am just finalising Hubby's and my Taxes online ready to lodge. I hate tax time, its a pain in the rear! Oh well, least it's done now. He gets a refund, I get a tax debt! Grrrr!

Had a pretty lazy weekend - Went and saw my Bro and Sis in Law yesterday and hung out with my 2 Nieces and Nephew. They are 6, 7 and 9. Lovely kids :) Then today, I went over to my Dad's house to see him and get some assistance on a knitting project (from my Step Mother). I am now finished that project and ready to start another....I am beginning to like this knitting malarkey.

Hubby is away over night for work on Wednesday - I don't sleep well when he's away. I could go to my Dad's but it means taking both dogs and it would just be more of a pain that having a sleepless night.

Ok....to do any personals, I am going to have to now go back and actually quote....forgot to do that before typing (oops).

:dohh:


----------



## Nina83

Susan, are you a knitter as well?!
Are you on ravelry by any chance?
Knitting has been a lifesaver, but these days I've moved on to sewing!


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> My FS told me about the other tube picking up the egg as i only have one working tube. He said its a chemical reaction that draws the tube to the releasing egg x

It amazing how they can do that! I am the opposite, I have 2 working tubes but only half an ovary.... the other ovary is a small nub of tissue. It's weird cos I thought the first surgeon when I was 19 removed the whole thing but my surgeon last year who did my fibroid surgery, said that there was a small unusual nub left. Weird! Our body's are a miraculous thing at times arn't they!



Nina83 said:


> Good morning Lovelies, how is everyone's weekend?
> Mine is sadly over and I'm back at work.
> I feel like CRAP. And I wish my damn coworker would stop dragging her feet.
> Bleh.

Hope you feel better soon :hugs: I don't miss work (miss the money as I was on a good wage....but don't miss the work) Mind you, I am bored to tears and will probably have knitted heaps of stuff by the end of next week at this rate....(that or wasted a lot of time watching tv with the dogs) 



c.m.c said:


> Yes nina I'm TTC...I TTC in June and got bfn but was ok about it as I know I was still sore.
> 
> Sorry if this is tmi but i Think I'm out as we only DTD twice, on wed night and fri morn....we DTD twice yesterday (sat) which was my O day (I think) but we didnt finish if you know what i Mean? This never happens...must be the blood heat or something???

As Nina said, it really only takes 1 swimmer and you have DTD the day before right? Sperm can last a good few days so there was some there waiting for your little eggie :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Nina83 said:


> Susan, are you a knitter as well?!
> Are you on ravelry by any chance?
> Knitting has been a lifesaver, but these days I've moved on to sewing!

No, but I have gotten my current project from ravelry. Think I need to join as it looks good. 

Knitting helps me relax and I don't realise that hours have gone by until I see the amount I have knitted :)


----------



## Nina83

There's a "HAPL" group which is great support. After my last pregnancy I stopped reading and sharing, but it's a great place. You definitely need to join!
Yay, another knitter! Whatcha making? ;)
I just cast off a shawl last night and plan on starting another blanket tonight. After the first MC I knit a "therapy" blanket for the next little bub, during the last MC I cuddled and cried with it every night, it was more like a blankie for me though.
So tonight I plan on casting on yet another healing blanket :(


----------



## Left wonderin

Nina83 said:


> I always used to get a +OPK on about CD 15, and the month I got pregnant I decided to start testing earlier and got a +OPK on CD13. Maybe that's why it took us so long in the first place?
> The next cycle +OPK was on CD 14. So I'm not sure, from now on I start testing on CD 10 and onward. I'm also learning my body better, and it's signs. That definitely helps.

Nina , I was always convienced I o/v on the cd14 every month due to having 28 day cycles however when I started Opk testing I found that it changed from anything from cd11-14 . It was different nearly every cycle . Average between cd 12-14 so I was starting to try to late , I then started b'ding every other day from cd9 and every day for 3 days following + Opk . Xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Nina83 said:


> There's a "HAPL" group which is great support. After my last pregnancy I stopped reading and sharing, but it's a great place. You definitely need to join!
> Yay, another knitter! Whatcha making? ;)
> I just cast off a shawl last night and plan on starting another blanket tonight. After the first MC I knit a "therapy" blanket for the next little bub, during the last MC I cuddled and cried with it every night, it was more like a blankie for me though.
> So tonight I plan on casting on yet another healing blanket :(

HAPL???

I knitted a baby's trousers/leggings as my first project....only because it was small and a good easy pattern. I am now making a baby blanket in a silvery/grey colour (hard to describe...it's a lovely colour though). I need patterns that are easy to make as I am not very proficient as yet.

:blush:

Your projects sound lovely. My late mother taught me to knit when I was a child but I never really had the patience to sit and knit. My Step Mother is a knitter and loves to crochet too so I got some needles and yarn from her and had a practice and realised that I enjoyed it. It's very very therapeutic.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Left wonderin said:


> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> I always used to get a +OPK on about CD 15, and the month I got pregnant I decided to start testing earlier and got a +OPK on CD13. Maybe that's why it took us so long in the first place?
> The next cycle +OPK was on CD 14. So I'm not sure, from now on I start testing on CD 10 and onward. I'm also learning my body better, and it's signs. That definitely helps.
> 
> Nina , I was always convienced I o/v on the cd14 every month due to having 28 day cycles however when I started Opk testing I found that it changed from anything from cd11-14 . It was different nearly every cycle . Average between cd 12-14 so I was starting to try to late , I then started b'ding every other day from cd9 and every day for 3 days following + Opk . XxxClick to expand...

Yep, I am a 28 day cycle girl too but when I had my IUI, they called me in a panic on CD10 and I rushed to the clinic for the procedure as I was surging then. When I was having tracked cycles, I missed ovulation once as CD9 I must have surged and they didn't spot it. So anywhere from CD9-CD13 is when I surge.


----------



## Nina83

Healing After Pregnancy Loss :(
I made the Immie blanket which was super duper easy. Pretty much in the same color as below. There are a bunch of really easy blankets. It's addicting :)

https://images4.ravelrycache.com/uploads/madder/69810713/DSC_6814sm_medium2.jpg


----------



## Left wonderin

That's beautiful Nina and certainly does not LOOK easy .


----------



## Nina83

Trust me- it's easy! It just looks complex. I think it took me about 3 days to knit it. BTW- that's not my project. I wish I had a baby sleeping under mine :(


----------



## hilslo

Morning ladies! Cmc - I always think the bd the day before o is the best one. I don't know why but I figure it gives the spermies time to swim to the right place but not enough time to start deteriorating. My fingers are crossed for you! 

I feel like I'm in the tww too (though usually I only have a 10 day wait so i guess this is my first tww!) as i have to wait two weeks to see if it is in the right place and until then I'm trying not to think of myself as pregnant.

Nina and Susan. I'd love to start knitting. I'm quite prone to stress and I've heard it's great for relaxing. My mum tried to teach me once but I was terrible - I kept adding in stitches ( or whatever they're called) so that my "square" ended up more like a triangle! How did you ladies get into it?


----------



## xxDreamxx

hilslo said:


> Nina and Susan. I'd love to start knitting. I'm quite prone to stress and I've heard it's great for relaxing. My mum tried to teach me once but I was terrible - I kept adding in stitches ( or whatever they're called) so that my "square" ended up more like a triangle! How did you ladies get into it?

My Mum taught me as a kid but then I didn't touch it again for years. My Step Mother as been a big help as has youtube. I watched youtube to learn how to cast off. :lol:

This is the project I just finished. Hope you can see it, as I linked from facebook

https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/969352_10151567624523131_338132788_n.jpg


----------



## Left wonderin

I would also,love to take knitting up , I did learn in school but I'm a lefty and the teacher was right handed so I couldn't follow how she did it as everything I did was the opposite so plain ended up being pearl ect ..... I couldn't follow patterns to save my life !!


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh they are cute dream . How is the blanket coming on ?


----------



## Nina83

Susan, those are sweet!

I am self taught. I think it started with me wanting warmer socks for Pilates! After that, I just saw more and more pretty projects I HAD to knit! Plus, yarn is so friggin soft!
It's really relaxing to curl up with DH and a TV show and knit.


----------



## hilslo

Wow - you ladies have real talents. Really impressive. I just don't think I'd be able to do it but there's a really cute sewing/ knitting cafe at the end of my road which does lessons so I think you may have inspired me to sign up for lessons!

I've been thinking of trying a hobby for a couple of years as I don't have any other than eating and drinking! I think I may have found it!


----------



## Nina83

I used to go to our local knitting group and it was really fun to just sit and talk. Sometimes you need to get out and sit with people who aren't your friends in the "friend" kind of way.


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol Susan and nina now look what you have done started our very own little knitting club :) I love the idea of the knitting cafe . It does sound really cute and quaint :)


----------



## Nina83

It is fun! Usually I didn't really knit, just drink coffee and admire others work LOL!


----------



## hilslo

Just checked it out. They have beginners lessons starting on 16th sept. Woo hoo!


----------



## ece77

Good afternoon ladies,
How nice we share much more than just TTC stuff. I'm more of a sewer (not that I'm a big talent) but I love knitting as well. My grandma was a semi-professional tailor and I was amazed watching her sew when I was little. I guess she must be the one who taught me knitting too. One of my aunts was an avid crocheter (doily-like stuff, which is not my cup of tea) and my other grandma knitted booties!? (I don't know if that makes sense but they are like half-socks to keep you warm in winter).
I sewed like 3-4 dresses for myself and some tops, and knitted headbands last year. I'm dreaming of sewing and knitting stuff for my rainbow baby, but will leave that until I get my BFP. Hope it will be sooner than later ;)


----------



## Nina83

My Mom just called to tell me my sisters on the way to the hospital and it'll be happening today.
I don't think I can go over there tonight. My Mom just talked to me like it was no big deal and something like, well, I'll see you there this evening when it's all over.
I really wish I could find that hole in the ground that will swallow me up.
I'm so tired of this fake smile.


----------



## c.m.c

Thanks dream and hilslo yes I did it the day before!

Awwww dream and nina your knitting is beautiful!!

I wish I could crochet or knit. My friend who was at my house last night promised to teach me......it's so healing relaxing and it's productive!

I'm just back from a 5 mile walk/jog! Hoping it strengthens my back!


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina83 said:


> My Mom just called to tell me my sisters on the way to the hospital and it'll be happening today.
> I don't think I can go over there tonight. My Mom just talked to me like it was no big deal and something like, well, I'll see you there this evening when it's all over.
> I really wish I could find that hole in the ground that will swallow me up.
> I'm so tired of this fake smile.

I feel ya!! stay strong....it will be us soon!!


----------



## Nina83

ladyluck84 said:


> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> My Mom just called to tell me my sisters on the way to the hospital and it'll be happening today.
> I don't think I can go over there tonight. My Mom just talked to me like it was no big deal and something like, well, I'll see you there this evening when it's all over.
> I really wish I could find that hole in the ground that will swallow me up.
> I'm so tired of this fake smile.
> 
> I feel ya!! stay strong....it will be us soon!!Click to expand...

:hugs: Thank you, it will be us soon <3


----------



## Nina83

So I screwed around with my charts, putting them together. 
If HCG reaching 0 triggered both Ovulation and AF, that would put me at 9 DPO.
If I did in fact O last Friday, after the dark almost positive OPK and sharp cramps, my chart isn't looking that bad.
I'm so pathetic LOL!
Seriously though, I am cramping hard today.
 



Attached Files:







Untitled-1.jpg
File size: 107.5 KB
Views: 28


----------



## c.m.c

Nina83 said:


> My Mom just called to tell me my sisters on the way to the hospital and it'll be happening today.
> I don't think I can go over there tonight. My Mom just talked to me like it was no big deal and something like, well, I'll see you there this evening when it's all over.
> I really wish I could find that hole in the ground that will swallow me up.
> I'm so tired of this fake smile.



:hugs: your time will come and it will be just as precious :hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Hilslo try to not panic.......I know It s impossible.....most ectopics are a fluke once in a lifetime thing.....that's what I'm telling myself anyway too!

FX it's got perfect navigation!


----------



## HappilyTTC

Nina83 said:


> My Mom just called to tell me my sisters on the way to the hospital and it'll be happening today.
> I don't think I can go over there tonight. My Mom just talked to me like it was no big deal and something like, well, I'll see you there this evening when it's all over.
> I really wish I could find that hole in the ground that will swallow me up.
> I'm so tired of this fake smile.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I don't think you should go over there tonight. You need to do what is emotionally healthiest for you. I think the people in our lives understand the emotional fortitude that it takes to press on more than we give them credit. And if they don't, it doesn't matter. I don't think I would be able to go over there in the throes of it all. I would wait at least a day or two. :shrug:


----------



## c.m.c

Hey happily..... When are you testing? How has your cycle been?


----------



## HappilyTTC

c.m.c said:


> Hey happily..... When are you testing? How has your cycle been?

Thanks for asking!

I'll be testing this Thursday if everything goes well...

This cycle seemed to be right on and according to my CM and such, I should've o'ed the 10th. We'll see!

My basal thermometer was broken, so I exchanged it for another one which came in this weekend. I started temping today.

I have a few potential symptoms, but they kinda went away over the weekend, so I don't know what this means. 

Bought some pregnancy tests today, just in case. Got my OPKs, fertilecm, and thermometer ready in case this cycle is a no go.

Hoping for the best, preparing for the potential, ya know?


----------



## lune_miel

Back from vacay and lots of catching up to do on here!

I think you've inspired me to take up knitting! Can you teach yourself on the internet?

BD'd tonight I should O in 2 days. fxxxxx'd


----------



## Nina83

My Sister had her baby last night, well, this morning at about 3am!
I will be going to see her tonight and put on a brave face.
I swear I will punch her MIL if she says "soon for you" (a Hebrew saying) 
I know she has no clue, and she also went through several MC, but I hope my sister told her so she'll keep to herself.
Even better if no one is there. 
I'm happy but sad today :(
Still freaking nauseous with cramps and side pains. My chart still looks pretty good according to my theory though. ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Nina What did she have hun? 

I have to be honest - my bestie got pregnant 2 weeks before me the first time and when she had her baby I was thinking of excuses not to go but in the end DF made me go and i was on the verge of crying walking into her house but as soon as I seen him and held him I couldnt stop smiling - I think you'll be amazed at how diff your emotions will change hun - its obvously going to be very hard right now but as soon as you see your new little niece/nephew you will feel nothing but love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

I have no hobby in the way of knitting or sewing but I customise converse and phone covers and currently customizing a Mr & Mrs sign for when we get married xxx


----------



## Nina83

She had a girl.
She actually just called me and told me that she understand if I don't come and I can come visit when she gets home.
I started crying, so I told her I'll let her know. I think I'd rather see her at home, but not with all the family around. I'd rather it be just us. 
Plus, she's in a crappy hospital I hate. I don't know, I'll see.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Morning everyone.

Cath is right Nina. I had to see my brothers baby and my best friends baby and really forced myself to go. Both times it was easier than i had expected. Good luck hun.

Happily good luck for testing.

Lune miel i hope u had a nice time.

AFM im 6dpo now and no sore boobs :-(. I had sore boobs by now on my bfp cycle and not sore at all on my bfn cycles when taking clomid
X


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsB im 6dpo too hun but dont worry chick I dont think my sore boobs started until 10DPO hun - is it 2-3 days after implantation that symptoms start to appear? 

xxx


----------



## Nina83

I started bloating at about 6dpo both times.
I never had sore boob though!
Mrs.B, every pregnancy is different, don't forget ;)


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Cath is right Nina. I had to see my brothers baby and my best friends baby and really forced myself to go. Both times it was easier than i had expected. Good luck hun.
> 
> Happily good luck for testing.
> 
> Lune miel i hope u had a nice time.
> 
> AFM im 6dpo now and no sore boobs :-(. I had sore boobs by now on my bfp cycle and not sore at all on my bfn cycles when taking clomid
> X

I had sore boobs last pregnancy before my :bfp: but nothing this time so don't think symptoms always remain static


----------



## cathgibbs

I agree Susan - cycles where im adamant im pg cause of my symptoms turned out bfn but my june bfp I had hardly any symptoms apart from soore boobs and a bfp 2 days later lol xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u ladies.

That helps to keep me more positive. Without clomid i get sore boobs every tww without fail. So its very strange for me that on clomid i never get sore boobs except the one time i had a bfp. But i guess u could be right and each pregnancy is different. I hope so!

xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsB your right there that in every pregnancy is diff hun - dont worry too much about not having any symptoms yet as 6dpo is very very early ok chick? you most propb havent implanted yet? Do you chart? xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

yes im charting. i will post it x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

You've certainly covered all your bases hun!! xxx


----------



## Nina83

Your chart looks great!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u.

FX i will get lucky this cycle but im not holding out much hope x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath, can't believe we started our cycle on the ame day and ovulated on the same day too. Yet our charts look so different. Yours is very up and down. i wonder what that means? x


----------



## cathgibbs

I think it was the weather hun as i kept waking up every hour or so until 3am cause i was thirsty BUT saying that my previous chart was up and down a lot - im a sleep walker/talker so maybe that affects it?? xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

im surprised the weather didnt effect my chart but i dont think it has. Im a good sleeper though, sleeping is like a hobbie for me. I do it instead of knitting lol. 

Yes your previous chart was up and down. Maybe the sleep walking doesnt help lol x


----------



## cathgibbs

Im normally like that hun but the past 2 weeks iv been waking up constantly before 3am on the verge of crying cause Im having restless sleep lol! 

Either that or my bbt is an up and downer lol, iv said it before but i think next cycle ill temp vaginally ? xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

yes maybe that will work better for u x


----------



## hilslo

Nina - so glad your sister has been understanding. I think visiting when she's home and it's just you and her will be much easier as you can talk/cry and no-one will see. I really hope it's not as painful as you think. I think it is often the anticipation and dread that is worse than the reality. One day soon it will be you too. X

Cath MrsB - getting to the exciting stage!!! I'm with Cath, until it implants and the additional hormones are released your body won't know that egg and sperm have met so any symptoms (or lack of) before this is just coincidental. You're still v much in the game missus! 

I've booked my early scan in for Aug 8. I'm dreading it. It's brought back all the emotions of finding out last time. I can't bear the thought of losing my last tube. I'm terrified beyond belief....


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hilslo im glad u got a scan booked. Good luck. U are bound to be scaried. I hope u get good news and your rainbow. Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww hun your bound to be scared! I think anyone would be hun - massive :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Nina- glad your sister is so understanding! Great idea seeing here when she gets home.

Cath- I think I may need to temp vaginally, I just started, but my temps are crazy low, I think.


----------



## cathgibbs

Happily do you get any cross hairs? what are you temps pre ov and what are they post op? xxx


----------



## Nina83

I'm having a really BAD DAY.
I talked to DH and he wasn't very understanding. more like "so, you wanna go see her? OK, we'll go, don't want to? Sure, whatever"
I asked him his opinion and he said whatever. Ugh. I was totally pissed off at him and let him know.
After a few hours he calls me and says "So, do you want me to go buy her a present?" Um, I never said we would go today. it's like he wants to go see her so I told him he can say hi for me, because I never said we would go. He can do whatever the hell he wants.
I asked him if he understood why I was upset and he said- yes, because you weren't sure if you wanted to see all his side of the family.
Right... So THAT'S why I'm upset! Screw him. I told him he never even asked how I feel about this, and he said he did- he asked if I was comfortable or not going to be with all the family at the hospital. Seriously.
I don't even want to go home right now I'm so pissed off at him.
And if I do go, and yell at him, he still won't get it. I feel like what happened didn't really "do" anything for him. When I bring it up he's all like- "the time will come"
All I've done today was cry.


----------



## HappilyTTC

cathgibbs said:


> Happily do you get any cross hairs? what are you temps pre ov and what are they post op? xxx

Well, I just started temping because the first thermometer was broken. No idea yet, but if I am not pregnant, I should start my period this week. 

I am hoping temping will help me understand when I OV a lot better.


----------



## HappilyTTC

Nina83 said:


> I'm having a really BAD DAY.
> I talked to DH and he wasn't very understanding. more like "so, you wanna go see her? OK, we'll go, don't want to? Sure, whatever"
> I asked him his opinion and he said whatever. Ugh. I was totally pissed off at him and let him know.
> After a few hours he calls me and says "So, do you want me to go buy her a present?" Um, I never said we would go today. it's like he wants to go see her so I told him he can say hi for me, because I never said we would go. He can do whatever the hell he wants.
> I asked him if he understood why I was upset and he said- yes, because you weren't sure if you wanted to see all his side of the family.
> Right... So THAT'S why I'm upset! Screw him. I told him he never even asked how I feel about this, and he said he did- he asked if I was comfortable or not going to be with all the family at the hospital. Seriously.
> I don't even want to go home right now I'm so pissed off at him.
> And if I do go, and yell at him, he still won't get it. I feel like what happened didn't really "do" anything for him. When I bring it up he's all like- "the time will come"
> All I've done today was cry.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I totally understand how you feel, Nina. My husband is the same way about all of this. I think it's like they don't experience it so to them it's not as traumatic, maybe? Mine thinks we have all the time in the world and every miscarriage just wasn't the one for us. He doesn't get it.

I'm sorry you are having such a bad day. Yelling won't do anything. I think I would just wait for the calm. Let him go alone if he wants to go so badly and when things are calm, explain to him that it's so much more than he even comprehends.


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Nina hun they dont think the same way as we do - dont feel pressured into doing anything you dont want to do your sister will understand hun :hugs: to you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Yeah once you have started a new cycle with the same thermometer you get a better understanding of your temps then as you have only started the new thermometer at the end of the cycle you cant really look into your chart :-( xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hugs Nina.
Maybe u are just upset and sensitive right now. Your hubby didnt seem to do much wrong really. He sounds like he wants to do whatever will please u and let u decide when u are ready. Maybe he wanted to buy the present incase it was too painful for u to do. Men like to protect us and keep their emotions under control. I think it does affect them too but they try to hide it inorder to look after us. My hubby sometimes does the same. Its his way of getting me to move on and be positive. I hope u are ok? 
Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Nina xx like the pp I also was dreading Christmas morning last as I had only had my dnc on Christmas Eve and had to go see my mum and dad Christmas morning . My sister and her 4 week old baby was there . Needless to say I was DREADING it . However it actually turned out ok and I instantly fell in love with my niece , it was not as hard as I thought it was going to be xxxx but do what feels right for you Hun xxxxxxx 

Mrs B I too was obsessed with having sore boobies to evidence a BFP , this time round not even the tiniest of pains until 6 weeks !!!!! So no sore boobies do not = BFN 

Any one know when Sarah will be back ? Lol


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks hun.

I dont even know what Sarah did to get banned? I dont know how long u get banned for? X


----------



## Left wonderin

Mrs B are you charting ?


----------



## c.m.c

Nina....hope you're ok. Is this sister the one who had the stillbirth a while ago? I know seeing her at home is much better. I bet you fall in love with your niece as soon as you set eyes on her.


MrsB don't worry about symptoms, with my DD I had no symptoms the entire pregnancy and everything was perfect.

Can't believe we have a royal baby boy now!!! Have been watching sky news all evening


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I wonder what the royal baby will be called?

I had no symptoms with my pregnancy and that was because of my low hormones which was due to the chromosome disorder. Im hoping for full on sickness with my next bfp lol xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I wonder what the royal baby will be called?
> 
> I had no symptoms with my pregnancy and that was because of my low hormones which was due to the chromosome disorder. Im hoping for full on sickness with my next bfp lol xxx

Yeah, my hcg struggled to make 9000 at nearly 8 weeks and this time it was 21,200 at 5+3. I wished for morning sickness the next time.

The nausea is bad enough so am hoping I don't get full on vomits.


----------



## lune_miel

First time trying digi opks and got Smiley today! Waiting for DH to get home and get one more BD in for good measure...xxx

Mrs B - Your chart looks great :thumbup:

Nina - Hope tomorrow finds you doing better :hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

So 2 weeks today I had my surgery and levels were 6000 I was told not to expect them to drop for 3 weeks and tested today any way and bfn. So hopefully that means cycle will return to normal and I will ovulate soon


----------



## Nina83

Ugh. Last month exactly I miscarried. It feels both like yesterday and a lifetime ago.
Somehow it seems the days are just getting worse, not better. 
I'm not sure I want to continue trying anymore.


----------



## c.m.c

Lune great news on the opk.....keep DTD!!


MrsB...I too wish for sickness and pain free

Ll84....great news you must be at zero....I went to zero ve,ry fast too


Nina.....thinking of you today....lets hope this month is your sticky BFP

AFM...I got my crosshairs this morning but I've got awful pains both sides today just as if I am Oing today?? It's weird.....I'm not sure now when I O? Last night an opk had 2 defo lines but one defo a lot lighter. Last thurs was the darkest lines ever!!


----------



## xxDreamxx

OPKS are just confusing aren't they.....that's why I liked the smileys.....took away the guess work.

How is everyone today? I have had my last blood work this morning at the hospital and they have said I don't need to go back, which is a relief as it makes me so darn nervous.

Weather is getting windy here - think we're in for a storm this afternoon!

:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes thunderstorms expected here too.

Dream im glad u dont need to go back. Everything must be looking good. Congrats.

Lune miel keep dtd as the smiley means u are fertile for the next two days! 

Cmc i hope your cross hairs are right. Like Susan said, i only use smiley opks as its so much easier.

Nina big hugs hun. Maybe take a break rather than giving up. U have been on such a rollercoaster lately. U need to remember that u are actually doing well to cope with all this bad luck. U are a strong person. I hope u have had a chat with DH and he has been supportive xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Nina ....massive hugs hun - iv felt like that sooo many times the past 15 months hun and i have taken a few breaks inbetween and felt so much better for it hun so maybe a break will do you good xxxxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Nina :hugs: Maybe just take a break. Don't stop trying. You know how much you have to give to a child; why stop trying? It will come. Our day has to come. :hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I hope u are all ok.

Im going away for a couple of nights for my 3rd anniversary. Cant wait to relax and chill out with my hubby . Hopefully it will take my mind off the tww
Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

When are you going hun? xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Well, :bfn: for me today. 

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag110/Happily_Me_TX/photo2_zpsd7d9742c.jpg

Boo. :cry:

Another month, I suppose. Now, if my period would just come so I can start over. :shrug:


----------



## cathgibbs

Whats the 2 lines for on the test hun? xxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Going to Chester.

One of those tests has two lines???? How many dpo are u? When do u expect af? Xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Cath and MrsB:

Today is the 29th day of a normally 29 day cycle- due for my period today or tomorrow.

The two lines are just the traditional lines inside the digital- I think you get three if you are pregnant or something to that affect. (They're the same test; the strip is just what's inside the digi.) I don't feel like my period is coming any time soon, which, if I'm not pregnant is a bummer. It means my cycle remains wacky and the only way to fix that is birth control for three or more months- no good. 

We'll see. Maybe I just have a newer really long cycle... since we only BDed on 10-12, I don't think I'd wind up pregnant since we for sure didn't have sex any other possible ov day. 

Ladida.


----------



## cathgibbs

From what I have read hun - the other line is only visible through laser or someweird crap like that lol :-(

Ahhh so sorry hun :-( This sucks! xxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

U never know. It might be too early to test. I dont think digitals are very sensitive xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Mrs broody: have a lovely time!! Nearly mine too. 

Happily: fingers crossed she stays away, your not out of the game just yet!

Yes I'm feeling positive day. I was surprised my levels have dropped so quickly but irritated i still have the horrible dark brown cm. hoping that will stop soon. 

I never thought to ask about when I could start having sex again. Anyone got any idea. Some websites say 6 weeks!! Surely that's not right?


----------



## lune_miel

BD past 2 days, today should be O day. I am feeling extra positive about this month! :happydance:

Mrs B - have fun and forget about the TWW.

Nina - Your rainbow is coming soon, give yourself some stress relief.


----------



## c.m.c

I used the smilie opk,s and got peaks last thurs and fri so I hope O was sat! I just use cheapiess too fr fun

Lune ...hope this is your month.

Ll84 I felt ready after 3 weeks and DTD!

MrsB hope you have a great time away!

Happily.... Hope AF comes soon....hope you're not having really long cycles!


----------



## c.m.c

Dream it looks like you're 'graduating' into the normal stream of pregnancy....I'm so excited for you and so happy all is going well


----------



## ladyluck84

Dream how many weeks are u now? How have u been feeling?


----------



## ladyluck84

Just popped back into hospital with a card and chocs to say thank you for my amazing care!


----------



## Helena_

That's really sweet of you, lady :)


----------



## Helena_

Happily- sorry about the bfn :( but digis are really crappy at picking up hcg


----------



## HappilyTTC

Helena_ said:


> Happily- sorry about the bfn :( but digis are really crappy at picking up hcg

That would be amazing if that is the case with my situation. Amazing. :hugs:


----------



## Nina83

Lady, that's super sweet of you. My Moms a nurse, and I know how much they appreciate those little gestures!


----------



## Nina83

Got back about an hour ago from visiting my sister. It was blah because my Mom was also there.
Plus, DH and I didn't really talk the whole hour+ ride there. 
I was kind of pissed at them both because my Mom wasn't really gentle with me, and gave DH the baby to hold (without asking if I wanted to before) and then DH kept asking if I wanted to hold her. I didn't.
She has a head of dark hair, which got my Mom talking about how my MIL told her DH was born with a head full of black hair, and how nice that would be etc. I know how nice it would be. I was supposed to find out in November. I was so pissed off, she didn't even ask how I was.

Plus, I hurt REALLY bad down there, cramps are intense, but mainly to the sides, more like aching on the bones, and every now and then around the pubic bone.
I took a OPK and faint line, I suppose in 2-3 days I'll get a positive. CM is wet, and I just got a glob of EWCM.
I think I'm going to have to have "make-up sex" with DH, even though I really don't want to make up.
_sigh_ :nope:


----------



## Nina83

HappilyTTC said:


> Helena_ said:
> 
> 
> Happily- sorry about the bfn :( but digis are really crappy at picking up hcg
> 
> That would be amazing if that is the case with my situation. Amazing. :hugs:Click to expand...

I always considered digitals to confirm after a positive, just to get that awesome "pregnant!"
How many DPO are you? It's not over until AF comes.


----------



## HappilyTTC

Nina83 said:


> Got back about an hour ago from visiting my sister. It was blah because my Mom was also there.
> Plus, DH and I didn't really talk the whole hour+ ride there.
> I was kind of pissed at them both because my Mom wasn't really gentle with me, and gave DH the baby to hold (without asking if I wanted to before) and then DH kept asking if I wanted to hold her. I didn't.
> She has a head of dark hair, which got my Mom talking about how my MIL told her DH was born with a head full of black hair, and how nice that would be etc. I know how nice it would be. I was supposed to find out in November. I was so pissed off, she didn't even ask how I was.
> 
> Plus, I hurt REALLY bad down there, cramps are intense, but mainly to the sides, more like aching on the bones, and every now and then around the pubic bone.
> I took a OPK and faint line, I suppose in 2-3 days I'll get a positive. CM is wet, and I just got a glob of EWCM.
> I think I'm going to have to have "make-up sex" with DH, even though I really don't want to make up.
> _sigh_ :nope:

I'm sorry it was such a difficult visit. :hugs:

Maybe you shouldn't have makeup sex... maybe you should wait until you can really be into it?

I hope DH comes around and sees how hard all of this is on you.


----------



## c.m.c

Nina sorry its been so hard.....I know about the make up sex....I felt like I had o me nice Friday to DH because I needed to DTD and I was so cross at him not doing it thurs with me.

I hope you have ur rainbow soon.


This royal baby's making me sooooo broody!


----------



## HappilyTTC

Nina83 said:


> HappilyTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helena_ said:
> 
> 
> Happily- sorry about the bfn :( but digis are really crappy at picking up hcg
> 
> That would be amazing if that is the case with my situation. Amazing. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I always considered digitals to confirm after a positive, just to get that awesome "pregnant!"
> How many DPO are you? It's not over until AF comes.Click to expand...

14 DPO. I should be starting my period today, but AF is staying away. Maybe I don't produce a lot of HCG and maybe I will actually get a :bfp: ! That would be nice!

I know- I like that awesome "pregnant" thing, too. I think I am gonna buy some of the traditional FRER tonight and confirm with a digital when I finally get what I think is a BFP. :thumbup:


----------



## ladyluck84

Ha the royal baby is even making me cross! I should be due in 5 weeks with my first and as it draws closer I am feeling panicky.

Nina I'm sorry the first visit was like that. Do u think it will be better next time if it is just you and your sister? I know what you mean about the makeup sex, I have to say I have 'made up' on more than one occasion because of timing rather than actually wanting to. Reminds me of a friends episode with Monica and chandler when they were trying for a baby!


----------



## Left wonderin

The Royal baby will be a constant reminder for me too , my LO was due on the 16th of July , I can't help wondering if I had gone over I may have had them around this time :(


----------



## Left wonderin

They looked so happy and natural I am delighted for them , and she is so beautiful !


----------



## ticklemonster

Hi girls, just to keep you in the loop, I'm currently on day 39 of a usual 28 day cycle, and still no sign of the witch! Have taken a digi and normal test both negative so I have no idea what is happening with my body? Anyone else had Any experience of this?


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Nina im so sorry hun but i agree with happily - maybe dont have make up sex if your only doing it as your ov and your not ready to 'make up' as it will only be on your mind after sex hun :hugs:

I was sat outside Asda watching KAte And Will come out of hospital and it made me soooo broody too but I absolutely loved watching it! they looked sooo proud and so natural and she looked bloody gorgeous! FAB! xxx


----------



## Nina83

I read that Prince William said something along the lines of "As any other first time parents can understand, we're very excited"
That totally got to me and I had to bite back my tears.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Nina83 said:


> I read that Prince William said something along the lines of "As any other first time parents can understand, we're very excited"
> That totally got to me and I had to bite back my tears.

Yeah that brought a lump to my throat too.


----------



## cathgibbs

They seem to be a very lovely 'normal' couple. love her post bump too! Lush! xxx


----------



## Nina83

Makeup sex it is!
I just sat in the bathroom for about 10 minutes playing with that glob of EWCM. I have never gotten stuff like that before! It's awesome ;)

So Lovelies, talk to me about EWCM. How long does it come before LH surge? When I got it before (much less and much less egg whitey) right after the MC it was gone the day it came. 
Could these pelvic pains actually be really strong O pains, a week before? Why haven't my tests gotten darker? My strips are practically snow white.

Besides, I kind of feel sorry for the guy ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

Well I had mine this cycle hun I had it 3 days before and on OV - iv never had it before or if i did its been very little!! Glad you dtd!! woohooo!!

Iv just sat in the toilets in work crying - My NHS apt for the consultant - im on a 5 month waiting list - I thought it was 2 months - iv got 4 more months left to wait - Private apt - is £150 just for a consultation - the chromosome test is £150 - why is everything going wrong xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

I never really got Ewcm so used pre seed lubricant which is sperm friendly.


----------



## hilslo

I'm the same as dream. I used preseed for the first time this cycle and seems to work well! Though did have to room to the bedroom first to put some in as the insertion does feel a bit clinical!

I've been getting twinges on my good side. I really don't think this can end well. I've brought my appt forward to Aug 1st but given the twinges are only on my right side I'm not hopeful. I'm just so scated of being left with no tubes. Even if i get the shot I'm not going to be able to try again for 3 months so def won't be pregnant by my due date.

I hate this. I thought getting pregnant with one tube was going to be the difficult part but this is much worse. I feel like a ticking time bomb.


----------



## HappilyTTC

cathgibbs said:


> Well I had mine this cycle hun I had it 3 days before and on OV - iv never had it before or if i did its been very little!! Glad you dtd!! woohooo!!
> 
> Iv just sat in the toilets in work crying - My NHS apt for the consultant - im on a 5 month waiting list - I thought it was 2 months - iv got 4 more months left to wait - Private apt - is £150 just for a consultation - the chromosome test is £150 - why is everything going wrong xxx

Oh, no, Cath. I am so sorry. Maybe something will open between now and then? Can you call and check for cancellations in the mean time? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Nina83

I'm so sorry Cath <3 Ask to be put on the waiting list- people always cancel. I hope it comes earlier than you expected- or even more- that you won't need it :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Apparently the list is the waiting list :-( its 5 months from the date of referal so whoever is the next person on the list after the person who cancel they get seen next if you know what i mean? I know I shouldnt moan as the NHS is great on times but when you have been contributing towards the NHS for over 10 years you dont expect to have to go and pay privately for something :-( xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Cath- I agree. I can see how frustrating that would be. I really hope something comes up that changes the long wait. That's a bummer to have to be on their waiting list... fingers crossed for you, honey.


----------



## Nina83

cathgibbs said:


> Apparently the list is the waiting list :-( its 5 months from the date of referal so whoever is the next person on the list after the person who cancel they get seen next if you know what i mean? I know I shouldnt moan as the NHS is great on times but when you have been contributing towards the NHS for over 10 years you dont expect to have to go and pay privately for something :-( xxx

You never know how many people are on the waiting list Hun <3 
5 months is a ridiculously long time to wait, I'm sure many of them end up paying privately :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks Chick - yep 2 weeks compared to 6 months is such a difference! Just getting quite scared now as I had a lot of PID before DF and I decided to ttc and I know they can be a cause of mc but I just hope they dont tell me to stop ttc for a few months while they sort it out - although i know it would be for the best but i mean what the hell am i meant to do every month without ttc lol! Ill miss POAS! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol Nina I was just thinking I bet they say 6 months so people will go privately instead ppffftttt buggers!! lol!! I would take the risk and wait but for £150 I think we will just go ahead with it, if we do have a problem atleast it can get sorted ASAP but at a cost! xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

cath: so my doctor had said she would refer me but at the end of August. But that was before the ectopic. I was wondering this morning if to bother but if waiting lists are that long I feel like I should try because I would hate to have waited before referal and then to wait again. 

Nina: I rarely get EWCM and twice I have been pregnant and both times I had so this could be a really good sign!

Hislo: do you have an early pregnancy unit near you. If you ring them with concerned they may offer you an internal scan. A close friend had got herself really worked up as she had lost before and they saw her the next day


----------



## HappilyTTC

cathgibbs said:


> Thanks Chick - yep 2 weeks compared to 6 months is such a difference! Just getting quite scared now as I had a lot of PID before DF and I decided to ttc and I know they can be a cause of mc but I just hope they dont tell me to stop ttc for a few months while they sort it out - although i know it would be for the best but i mean what the hell am i meant to do every month without ttc lol! Ill miss POAS! xxx

I have had PID before... only last year in fact. It was terrible. I never thought of that in relation to my TTC efforts now. Yikes... the gyno didn't seem to think that it was an issue when I had an exam in February. I am due for another one in August... maybe I'll be preggers by then, though.


----------



## c.m.c

cathgibbs said:


> Apparently the list is the waiting list :-( its 5 months from the date of referal so whoever is the next person on the list after the person who cancel they get seen next if you know what i mean? I know I shouldnt moan as the NHS is great on times but when you have been contributing towards the NHS for over 10 years you dont expect to have to go and pay privately for something :-( xxx

The NHs target it 13 weeks and was being brought down to 9 weeks (4for urgent and 10days for anything suspect cancer), Trusts are fined if they don't make this....write a letter and ask why you're waiting more than 13weeks!


----------



## lune_miel

ticklemonster said:


> Hi girls, just to keep you in the loop, I'm currently on day 39 of a usual 28 day cycle, and still no sign of the witch! Have taken a digi and normal test both negative so I have no idea what is happening with my body? Anyone else had Any experience of this?

Have you temped in the past? Take your temp tomorrow and see if it is low or high for you. If it is low perhaps you are having an anovulatory cycle. If it is high perhaps you are in the TWW and your cycle did not start immediately after your m/c so you O'd later than you thought.


----------



## lune_miel

Happily I got a temp rise this AM! C'mon ladies we need more BFP's in August!!!


----------



## HappilyTTC

lune_miel said:


> Happily I got a temp rise this AM! C'mon ladies we need more BFP's in August!!!

That's awesome! FXed!

I need a :bfp: soon.


----------



## Helena_

is it possible to stay on the waiting list and switch to them once your time is up and go private in the meantime?


----------



## xxDreamxx

hilslo said:


> I'm the same as dream. I used preseed for the first time this cycle and seems to work well! Though did have to room to the bedroom first to put some in as the insertion does feel a bit clinical!
> 
> I've been getting twinges on my good side. I really don't think this can end well. I've brought my appt forward to Aug 1st but given the twinges are only on my right side I'm not hopeful. I'm just so scated of being left with no tubes. Even if i get the shot I'm not going to be able to try again for 3 months so def won't be pregnant by my due date.
> 
> I hate this. I thought getting pregnant with one tube was going to be the difficult part but this is much worse. I feel like a ticking time bomb.

I wouldn't go straight for that worry but yes get checked out for piece of mind.

The twinges could be because you ovulated from that side and the corpus luteum (cyst like thing on ovary that released egg) is producing hormones. 

{hugs to you}


----------



## cathgibbs

apparently its 18 weeks hun :-( my case is 'non urgent' aswell, nice to know that constantly miscarrying is classed as non urgent! https://www.nhs.uk/choiceintheNHS/Rightsandpledges/Waitingtimes/Pages/Guide to waiting times.aspx

xxx


----------



## Nina83

Oh Cath, I'm sorry :(
Like they say- only after 3 miscarriages you go for tests.
It's horrible, knowing you might be creating life just for it to die so you can get tested.
It's awful telling people they have to go through that pain 3 times, and sometimes more and only afterwards they start checking. 
I think 1 is bad luck. After the second consecutive- I think it might be more than that (even though I'm hoping it's not). There's not reason someone should have to continue to hurt <3
I'm sorry, I truly hope you won't need to wait that long, I hope a BFP comes your way much before :hugs:

(That made me so pissed off right now!!!)


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww thanks chick :-( We were referred as we didnt get pg a year after the ectopic so as we have now had 2 mc I know for a fact (you jsut get that feeling dont you?!) the next is going to be a mc so everytime I have one I will jsut keep ringing them and telling them to sort the F out!

How are you today hun anyway? xxx


----------



## Nina83

I think feelings say a lot, and I can understand how you start to just "feel" like it won't work out after it's happened a number of times, but try to stay positive :hugs:
I don't know how I feel about this cycle yet, because I felt so positive last time, praying and sending good thoughts every minute of the TWW, I kind of feel like I rushed things that weren't supposed to happen- you know what I mean? Not saying I have special powers (;)) but maybe I pushed a little too hard.
I think you should get tested privately, I think you'll just be under too much stress until then- and you shouldn't put yourself in that place.
I wish I had something smarter to tell you :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Like I said before hun - our bodies are sooooo clever - after a mc i our bodies feel like it isnt ready to have another pregnancy - it wont let us get pregnant - I didnt get pregnant after my last mc but got pg the cycle after hun - i have everything x for you, .........................if you do have special powers can you send some my way please hun??

Yah I think we are def going to go private - even if its just the consultation - like someone else said - private healthcare seem to care more about you - maybe its cause your paying them lol. my chart is looking ok - I think? xxx


----------



## Nina83

Do you have private insurance? I'm not familiar with health care there.
I told DH last night that he has to be extra positive these days and if he can, send some good thoughts down there.
Every night I go to sleep with my hand on my stomach sending warmness and positive thoughts. Reiki I guess. I'll try not to overdo it this cycle though. I don't want to mush stuff up :(
Our bodies do know. Your chart looks fine except for last Saturday. What happens there with those temp spikes?! Other than that it's fine, I wouldn't worry about the dip.


----------



## cathgibbs

Well we have the NHS (not sure if you know about that) We pay National Insurance every month (comulsary) and that goes towards the NHS so we dont literally pay for anything via NHS as we are contributing towards it - we have private options available but the rich generaly use that (im poor lol) but for the sake of £150 im going to get the consultation done. ahhhh Last Sat i had such a bad nights sleep!! Fell asleep at 4 and woke up at 8 - i was soooo hote so I think we can disregard that lol! 

I might start doing that hun? It cant hurt can it? I know DF wont send good thoughts down there lol he doesnt believe in stuff like that :-( When do you normally ov hun? xxx


----------



## Nina83

My OPK are getting darker, but still very faint. I usually ovulate around CD14, and I'm 10 right now, so that makes sense. I also O usually around 36.6, and so far my temps are steady!
I still have awful stabbing pain around my hip area, I read about it yesterday and am afraid I have some sort of pelvic pain. It gets worse in the evening. I'll see my doctor next week about it, if it doesn't go away. It really hurts. 
It's similar to the pain I had when pregnant, so that's why I think it's the pelvic pain, maybe something moved too much, as early as I was, but still.
We have something like NHS here, but DH and I also got private. When I had the D&C I was so grateful for it. My insurance guy was so helpful (phoned around on the weekend for info) and I got more than half the money back after the procedure. If I didn't have private I would have had to wait over a month, and privately I got the next week. I couldn't have waited that long.
When stuff like that happens I guess we just say thank God we went for it. You always say "I hope I never have to use it" and then when the time comes :( 
After all the running around we did, and calls we made, it was awful, we also said we'd pay the little extra for a nurse coordinator. If anything like that should ever happen again, or worse, I need someone with a clear mind to make the calls and set everything up. We didn't do that yet- but IMHO- when you're in a bad place- a nurse like that would be a Godsend.
I hope I never have to use my insurance again :(

Reiki wouldn't hurt, it's also calming and makes me feel like I'm doing something productive, other than lying in bed and worrying!
When I was pregnant I also send thoughts to the little bean, telling her/him how much we loved them already. Even during the TWW I do that, just in case the little bean is in there <3


----------



## cathgibbs

A Month?!!? Bloody hell!! oh no you would get seen pretty much asap for something like that which is good. awww he done a fab job then hun didnt he? like you said you need someone with a level head incase of emergencies - you dont think about how much you will need to rely on someone like that until the time comes :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nina83

It was ridicules. I had to phone 4 hospitals, one put me on a waiting list, and one had in June- earliest... That was in the beginning of April!
I asked in one of the places if they think someone will cancel and she told me "most are electives, so probably no one will cancel" I was shocked that I had to wait and they didn't.
Ugh. Talking about it just gets me angry. In the waiting room there were about 2 or three girls also having electives and they were looking at the US and talking how it's their body and they should be able to bla bla bla. I wanted to scream.
It makes me so angry that they probably had a perfectly healthy baby and I didn't.


----------



## c.m.c

Hi ladies.

Cath I can't believe how slow that waiting list is. I work for NHs but I know every trust is different. I think paying the 150 is defo money well spent.


AFM....I had an app today....an obs and gynae Dr reassured me with a scan that all is healing well. I had an internal, a swab taken and a tv ultrasound. I have defo long gone past O as my endometrium is thick and he says it's good that I O early!! 

Just was amazing having peace of mind!


----------



## ladyluck84

Cmc did they offer u a follow appointment because if the ectopic?


----------



## hilslo

CMC - so glad the doc said everything looks good. It's amazing when something just works right for a change! x


----------



## c.m.c

ladyluck84 said:


> Cmc did they offer u a follow appointment because if the ectopic?

No it's just something I wanted to do off my own bat! I just needed reassurance and it was a different gynae dr than who did my surgery. He also said he would see me for scans if I get pregnant again! I get swab results Monday. I had tins of infections after dd so FX I'm ok


----------



## ladyluck84

Glad all is ok


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi ladies,

Im back. Had a lovely time away and romantic anniversary. 

I hope everyone is ok? 

Im 10dpo now. No signs or symptoms to report :-( x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww C.M.CFab news hun!!!! YAY!!

MrsB gla you had a lovely time chick! Just what you needed

Im starting to have headaches like i did last month - as soon as i wake - also boobs are a teeny bit sensitive - bfn tho - got the day off work and im determined to clean every room in the house which means getting rid of loads of crap! xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I love throwing things away when cleaning lol. I hope though symptoms are good signs for u Cath x

I feel my aim for a bfp by Oct is slipping away :-(

xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

haha im on a mission when i start hun - 2 recycling bags full already mwahahahaha and its mainly dfs things lol i tell him that if they are left in a place for longer than a week and make the house look untidy....out it goes haha! 

Awww hun why do you say that? 

Df and i have decided to go private so do i wait until af arrives to ring and book an apt or just ring now? takes 2 weeks for an apt to come through xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Just ring now and u can always cancel if u need to. 
What day do u expect af? X


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ive only got August and September left to get a bfp. Cant see it happening xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

ummmmm Wednesday?? I think ill jsuty wait until AF cause then i should be due to ov when we have the apt.

You dont know that hun - try and be positive its happened before and it WILL happen again - like i said to nina our bodies are sooooo clever maybe it doesnt feel physically ready after your loss? xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes i know. Maybe my body isnt ready yet, then fair enough i suppose. I just feel under pressure. I want a bfp asap. Im getting left behind
Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Your not getting left behind hun!! im here!! C.M.C is here!! Nina is here!! im sure there are a few others just cant think right now - we are all here hun, dont feel pressured at all, i hate it when people say this to me but from past experiance hun - the months you dont think about it as much and put pressure on yourself is the month is happens - look at last month - i was adamant i was gonna get a bfn i wasnt even testing everyday from 6dpo which i normally do lol it was only by fluke that i tested at 12dpo and got a bfp xxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks hun.

I know u are all here and it helps to know im not alone but in my real life i am left behind. All friends and siblings have children now. My life is just wasting away without children :-(. 

Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath your chart looks good xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

how old are you hun if you dont mind me asking? i know how you feel as im in the asme situation - as much as im happy for friends i cant help feeling a pang of jealousy xxxx

p.s just rung the fertility clinic got an apt 10th august :happydance: xxx


----------



## Nina83

Mrs.B! Glad you had a good vacation! Where did you guys go? 
Don't say it's over yet :hugs: and plenty of things can happen in 2 months! We're all still here, and those of us "left behind" will help each other get through it <3
I'm dreading the approach of November (my edd)


----------



## Nina83

Cath, the 10 is right around the corner. I'm so happy you're going to get checked this soon.


----------



## Nina83

I feel left behind in real life as well. 
My pregnant coworker is a constant reminder of what I should be.
Another guy walking in to her office and they were talking, he has 3 kids, and was telling her how happy he is for her and "your life really doesn't mean anything until you have kids".
That meant an extra long coffee break for me.
I am happy with DH and myself, and right now that's all that's important, that him and myself are happy and healthy. But there's always that part that's missing. 
It will happen for us all though. It happened once (or more!) It will happen again <3


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath well done for getting an appointment. Not long to wait.

Im 29 and hubby is 34. I know im not very old but ive wanted to be a mum for soo long. I know u all feel the same as i do. 
X


----------



## cathgibbs

Arghhhh Nina thats all im seeing on FB is status from newly mums saying 'you dont know what love is till you become a mother' a mother is the most rewarding thing ever' i know they dont know about other peoples problems but i feel like a kick in the gut dya know what i mean?! i suppose ill be the same though! 

No MrsB i know what you mean - yes you maybe young but if youve wanted this for sooo long no-one will understand - apart from us chums :-D

Dya really think my chart looks good? i think it looks shite lol

iv spent 7 hours cleaning and STILL not finished!! argh! xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes Cath your chart looks good to me. Good dip and now its going up xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

thanks hun - are you charting? if so can i peek at your chart? xxx


----------



## Nina83

Mrs.B you're like us, I'm 29 (30 ack! in December) and DH will be 33 in October. October 8th is our anniversary, the 19th is his birthday, it would be great if we could celebrate an extra something in that month!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes Nina we are similar. Its so annoying when people who got married after us now have a baby in their arms.
Cath do people expect u to get married first then ttc? I think once u are married everyone expects a baby next. Even the royals have beaten me by over a year. All my friends and family have married before children. I know lots do it the other way round now which is totally fine but not the people i know. So being married 3 years and no children is so disapointing :-(

I do chart. I will try to post it later. Im on my mobile at mo
Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

well me and DF are trying for a baby before he wedding so we have our baby at our wedding but if it doesnt happen the September before the wedding we will use protection until after the wedding. Ahhhhh hun i bet you constantly get people saying ';ohhhhhh about time a baby come along now?' i hate the way people just expect stuff to happen xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Do people not expect u to be ttc yet? Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

When are u planning on testing? X


----------



## HappilyTTC

Mrs B- it's not over yet! :hugs: Like Cath said, our bodies are so clever they know when they are ready for another go. I know I've only been trying for 9 months or so, but it still feels like forever to me, and, to be honest, I've only known my husband 15 months so I started trying as soon as I could. :thumbup: It's not my fault it took him so long to find me. :haha:

Nina- I so know what you mean. I feel that, too, and my husband doesn't get it. We were married in Dec 2012 and his cousin was married in March 2013. They are already expecting a baby. In fact, they were a few weeks pregnant at their wedding. She is not even super healthy or any younger than me and she got pregnant with a snap. And my husband insists we go to lunch with the on Saturday- her with her full belly- she is already showing so much because she has been pregnant before- she has three kids. Not super looking forward to it. I am happy for her, but still a little jelly. I am happy that my husband and I have each other, but it doesn't mean I don't feel like something is missing. And my husband just keeps saying- we'll get it next time. (to which I say, (and I know me complaining about this gets old, but it's real for me), we have to sex to get me pregnant!)

Cath- yay for your Aug 10th appointment! As for FB, I deactivated my account for a bit. Tired of seeing a million and one pregnancy updates. Something different about seeing them here- seeing them here, it makes me happy for everyone, I guess because I know their struggle or experience. Seeing it on FB is annoying. :shrug: Not only that, without my FB, people actually call me to get together because they don't know what's going on with me otherwise. :haha:

Well, girls, I think we should all just get pregnant in August. That settles it. Let's do this. (I am thinking speaking with an assertive voice will do the trick. :winkwink: )


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes bfps in August....i like it!!

I also deactivated my fb and life is much better without that crap xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Happily, u still waiting for af? Is she over due? X


----------



## Nina83

Yeah guys, this group is closing August 31st! :)

So many who have gotten married after us already have kids. It's so frustrating. We actually started trying 6 months after we got married, but then I got laid off, so that delayed everything for over a year. I think that was the hardest part of being unemployed- knowing that I wasn't able to start a family yet.


----------



## c.m.c

Mrs b glad you had a good time.

I have days hen I panic too....but panicking is not going to help.

Your rainbow would be great before October but try not to stress about dates. 40weeks is such a short short time.... As soon as you get your BFP (and believe me you will) you will fly through all those weeks and you will wonder how you ever got through it.

You have conceived before so you know you can do it!


Hug to you I day though as I know I have shit days when I feel like this


----------



## c.m.c

Cath did you get a private date?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks cmc. 
Thanks everyone. I know u ladies understand.

Nina that must of been hard being unemployed. Just shows u are a good person to wait to ttc. So many people have babies without any source of job or money. 
Xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Still waiting. I had a temp dip the last two days so I am thinking AF will be coming tomorrow morning. I usually start in the morning as soon as I wake up. :haha:


----------



## cathgibbs

Hhmmmm happily iv got everything x your temp will rise! When mine drops I get af that day so fx it was a late implanter!

C.m.c yep hun I called the private clinic. 10th August! 

Omg only now im sitting down after cleaning from 9am....its now 6.20! Just cooked df spag bol and a shepherds pie for me yummm xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Cath you're like the energiser bunny today!

So glad you gOt a date...it will be worth every penny


----------



## HappilyTTC

cathgibbs said:


> Hhmmmm happily iv got everything x your temp will rise! When mine drops I get af that day so fx it was a late implanter!
> 
> C.m.c yep hun I called the private clinic. 10th August!
> 
> Omg only now im sitting down after cleaning from 9am....its now 6.20! Just cooked df spag bol and a shepherds pie for me yummm xxx

I didn't know that! Maybe I am still in the game... that would be amazing. And explain why I have eaten ice cream every night this week. (oh wait, that's because I bought it. I never buy it because I eat it all.) It would explain all the crying I have done this week! :haha:


----------



## cathgibbs

I know! Im pos I got ocd coming tho tbh. I got a thing about lists I have lists of lists....written lists then computerised lists and lists on excel and now it's moved onto clutter eekkkkk xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Omg happily iv been an emotional mess too lol I cried over a sheep coming first place in the royal welsh haha xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I love lists too and ice-cream!

Happily u are not out yet! I hope af stays away.

Cath u have been busy today
X


----------



## HappilyTTC

Haha! A sheep! :haha:

I hope so, girls, it's nice to hope! I will keep ya'll posted on this crazy body of mine!


----------



## ladyluck84

Sorry if TMI but today I have lots of jelly like cm is it possible to be ovulating 17 days after ectopic surgery? I haven't any ovulation sticks to check!


----------



## Nina83

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Thanks cmc.
> Thanks everyone. I know u ladies understand.
> 
> Nina that must of been hard being unemployed. Just shows u are a good person to wait to ttc. So many people have babies without any source of job or money.
> Xxx

No, it means I'm a sucker :(
I think I'm the only one who thinks that although you're not allowed to be fired when pregnant, no matter if you just started working, and even if you start the job pregnant but don't tell, it's just wrong and you should wait the 6 months just to be fair.
I'm a stupid sucker. I should quit now and find a new job, but just can't bring myself to being that kind of person.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I dont know but it could be x


----------



## Nina83

ladyluck84 said:


> Sorry if TMI but today I have lots of jelly like cm is it possible to be ovulating 17 days after ectopic surgery? I haven't any ovulation sticks to check!

Could be! Both last cycle and this one, I got the jelly like EWCM a few days before ovulation. Last cycle I was 7 days after the MC I got it.
How are your HCG levels?


----------



## Nina83

Mmmmm, shepherds pie!!!


----------



## ladyluck84

Did a test on Tuesday and was negative so presume down to zero


----------



## Nina83

ladyluck84 said:


> Did a test on Tuesday and was negative so presume down to zero

That's good! Maybe O is right around the corner then!


----------



## HappilyTTC

That's great! Fingers crossed for you!!! :dust:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi Girls, 

Sorry been AWOL but have spent most of the last few days in bed. I feel sick & headachey and just had a good cry to hubby. I am very low spirit wise at the moment. Also have this weird tender patch on my stomach and am now worrying that its shingles - it's itchy and I don't know if its tender cos I scratched. Can't see a rash or anything.

We have had gale force winds, torrential rain and thunder/lightening all day yesterday and overnight and it's howling out there now. I had 2 dogs in my bed last night shaking. I just feel so bloody low & miserable at the moment. 

I cried to hubby that I am happy..... I am just tired, sick & miserable seperate to that. 

:(


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi Susan. 
I hope u are ok and feel happier in the morning. You have a lot to hope for.

AFM my temp went even higher today but the weather is warm again and maybe its going extra high before af hits on Monday.

Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Here is my chart


----------



## Nina83

Mrs.B your chart looks really good! 
When are you going to test? Or are you?


----------



## c.m.c

Awww dream hope you start to feel better soon. Your body maybe needs this rest so just relax and rest as much as you can. Your doggies will love all the snuggles. FX it isnt shingles....get that checked out


Wow mrsB I'm loving that chart!! Looks fab. When us AF due.

AFM in cd19.......just waiting about lol


----------



## Nina83

I'm on my way out but look what I got this morning! Positive? I'll try with a CB digital later, but I'm positive it's either today or tomorrow!
DTD already ;)
Yesterdays test was almost snow white so this is quite a surprise. Plus CD 12?! early! But I suppose anything is possible after MC :/
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4464 small.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Left wonderin

Nina83 said:


> I'm on my way out but look what I got this morning! Positive? I'll try with a CB digital later, but I'm positive it's either today or tomorrow!
> DTD already ;)
> Yesterdays test was almost snow white so this is quite a surprise. Plus CD 12?! early! But I suppose anything is possible after MC :/

Yahoo I'd say your right bet its darker by tommrow . Happy b'ding :)


----------



## hilslo

Mrs B - that chart really is looking good. As you told me when my temperature rose - the hot weather at that time didn't make yours rise so hopefully this rise is a sign of other things......:p

LadyLuck - i'm so happy you've got negative. Now you can start looking forward and plotting for your rainbow. The say it you typially get AF 4-6 weeks after the operation so if you o in he next couple of days you would fit right in that timing. :flower:

Susan - sorry you're feeling low. Just remember that you've got your rainbow on board and that the low feeling is probably as a result of lots of hormones doing crazy things! I love huges storms when I'm all curled up and warm inside, though if your dogs are scared I can see it's not as much fun. Give them lots of cuddles.


----------



## ladyluck84

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Here is my chart
> 
> View attachment 649167

Fingers crossed all looking good


----------



## xxDreamxx

Oh girls, I am always hopeful.... That's not what I was whinging about. I just don't feel well in general .... I spent most of today in bed and hubby has looked after me well. This darn headache just will not relent. I have a GP appointment on Tuesday so will discuss then. 

The torrential rain is still going and it's very cosy here. One of the dogs is more sooky than the other though and shakes if the rain is too loud hahahaha


----------



## ladyluck84

It must be horrid feeling like that but just think the headache is most probably because of your hormones caused by little bean


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks ladies.

AF is due on Monday for me. I will test that morning if AF hasnt got me. Im sure the witch will come. My charts always look good lol. Ive got light cramps now.

Nina i hope this is ovulation for u. 

Xxx


----------



## lune_miel

Mrs B - yes your chart looks excellent! I am hoping you cave and test this weekend! :test:


----------



## Nina83

Update! I had to pee so bad but kept it in to test at home. Used a dippie and CB.
Top is FMU, second and last is, well, this afternoons :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4468small.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina get dtd 

Thanks lune miel. I think i will resist lol i know i will only be dissapointed xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Nina83 said:


> I'm on my way out but look what I got this morning! Positive? I'll try with a CB digital later, but I'm positive it's either today or tomorrow!
> DTD already ;)
> Yesterdays test was almost snow white so this is quite a surprise. Plus CD 12?! early! But I suppose anything is possible after MC :/

Nina mine was like that this month too....snow white then bam cd10 it was darker than that :happydance::happydance: yeah for O



I mite stop temping in the tww....I feel Totally stressed looking at my chart thinking that I'm out this month but I've ages to wait for AF....does my one else detest the tww?


----------



## hilslo

Yeay Nina. I 'm so glad your cycle looks like it's back on track! Now get bding!

I've been getting sharper pains today so phoned the epu. They don't do scans on Saturdays (?!?!) so they've booked me in at 9.40 tomorrow morning. I'm expecting bad news. These stitch like pains are really one-sided so I can't see it ended well. :-((


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hilslo try not to worry. I hope all is well. It could just be from the cyst that can occur where the egg is released. I wish u all the luck in the world. Will be thinking about u
Xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

hilslo- I get those pains and it ALWAYS (for me) due to the CL cyst from when the egg was released. That's all it is. Stay positive. :hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hilslo - all the best for the scan today {hugs} xx


----------



## Helena_

deleted


----------



## c.m.c

Hilslo.....I'm praying its ok for you.

I know after an ectopic we feel everything so I hope it's just that ....I'm thinking if you!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good luck hilslo

Morning all. My temps down a bit.....ready for AF :-( xxx


----------



## hilslo

Just about to leave. I've never been so scared in all my life. Thank you all for your encouraging words. Fingers crossed it's just a cyst. I'll let you know how I get on.

Mrs B - sorry your temps went down but it's never over 'til the witch shows her face. Could just be a random temp!


----------



## Nina83

Hilslo, I know that it's scary and every little thing causes us to worry!
The crampings and pains are normal :hugs: I only got one sided pains during pregnancy.
How far along are you? 
Waiting for an update!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hilslo - thinking of you {hugs}


----------



## c.m.c

My temp shot up this am!! But I'm hung over so I bet that's why!!


----------



## Nina83

Are you hung over hung over, or did you just drink last night?
It was up yesterday as well, so it might not be from drinking!
My last cycle before pregnancy was weird, up and down and up again... you know what they say- it's not over till it's over!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cmc that rise looks good!! 

Ive got quite strong af cramps now :-( xxx


----------



## Nina83

Ugh, stupid phantom pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

What symptoms u got nina? X


----------



## Nina83

Nausea. It's not going away :( I just feel like throwing up all day long.
The cramps I'm going to go with ovulation pains. if they continue tomorrow and the day after- I've got a doctors appointment next week. I read google too much and freaked out I may have some kind of pelvic pain.
I showed DH where it hurt Thursday and he told me that's where the ovaries are (and I'm the woman!) so that got me all upset as well. Maybe it was still the O that tried to happen last cycle and didn't? 
I just hope my temps rise tomorrow to confirm O. If not- that will make me even more worried.


----------



## hilslo

I have a sat nav spec on board! I cried like a baby when she told us. The relief is incredible.

Cmc - good rise. Hopefully this is the cycle for us ectopics!!!

Nina - i hope you get some answers from the doctors. You've had a rough road lately. xx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congratulations Hilslo.
Now do u feel ready to be added as number 7? Lucky 7! X


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina sorry u feel so sick and crampy. I hope ovulation is confirmed soon xxx


----------



## hilslo

Nervous but please go ahead and add me! x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Whoop whoop!!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Nina83

hilslo said:


> I have a sat nav spec on board! I cried like a baby when she told us. The relief is incredible.
> 
> Cmc - good rise. Hopefully this is the cycle for us ectopics!!!
> 
> Nina - i hope you get some answers from the doctors. You've had a rough road lately. xx

I'm not sure what that means, but I'm so happy it's good news! This is such a lucky thread <3

I'm hoping the pain goes away after ovulation :(


----------



## c.m.c

Hilslo I'm sooooo delighted for u! I bet that's such a relief


----------



## lune_miel

Great news, Hislo, and Congrats! :happydance:

5dpo for me...waiting to symptom spot!


----------



## ladyluck84

Hilslo I'm so happy for u. Been thinking of you today!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good luck lune miel. Did u dtd a lot around ovulation? X


----------



## Helena_

I had a bit of spotting overnight. I am now officially terrified of my scan on tuesday. Worried the bean won't be in the right place. Of course today is my birthday too. All I really want to do is cry


----------



## Nina83

Aw Helena, big hugs :hugs:
I'm sure everything is right where it's supposed to be <3


----------



## Nina83

Cervix is low and firm. I guess that mean ovulation already happened.
Awesome, now we can have sex again :)
The only thing annoying about O time, is that my sex drive is higher, but everything has to be so damn timed so it's kind of difficult to actually enjoy the high sex drive.
If ya know what I mean... ;)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Happy birthday Helena - sorry about the spotting. I hope everything is ok. Try not to worry as many ladies spot and all is well. At least u dont have long to wait until Tuesday. Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina u naughty girl lol xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Hilslo- don't know what that means, but I am so happy for you! :haha: :thumbup:


----------



## c.m.c

Nina83 said:


> Are you hung over hung over, or did you just drink last night?
> It was up yesterday as well, so it might not be from drinking!
> My last cycle before pregnancy was weird, up and down and up again... you know what they say- it's not over till it's over!

I was drinking at a party....didn't get to bed till 3.30am:dohh:

I never learn....drink and me don't agree I always feel so ill th next day


----------



## c.m.c

Nina my Dr the other day said that pain around O is really good!! Lets hope you get your temp rise tomorrow.

Helena....FX for Tuesday.....I hope all goes well for you and you get some peace if mind

MrsB....AF cramps are what I had with both my pregnancies....it's not over yet..when r u testing?


----------



## Nina83

c.m.c said:


> Nina my Dr the other day said that pain around O is really good!! Lets hope you get your temp rise tomorrow.
> 
> Helena....FX for Tuesday.....I hope all goes well for you and you get some peace if mind
> 
> MrsB....AF cramps are what I had with both my pregnancies....it's not over yet..when r u testing?

Well I did have heavy O pains the last 2 times, so I hope this is a good sign!

About last night- at least you had a good time! I seriously can't remember the last time I went out and drank. I'm such a pooper! ;)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cmc - At least u had a fun time partying. Like Nina, i don't go out much and if I do I just drive and don't drink. I'm at a hen do this next weekend so i will make up for my lack of partying! 

I will test at 7am if AF doesn't come before then. I definately expect a BFN! I know u ladies told me before BUT i just can't see myelf getting a BFP without sore boobs 

xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Mrs broody remember back to BSB watch ? Well that was me the cycle I got my BFP wasn't a sore boob in sight!!! Not till 6 weeks . Fxd for you :)


----------



## Left wonderin

BSB ( big sore boobies )


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks 

xxx


----------



## lune_miel

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Good luck lune miel. Did u dtd a lot around ovulation? X

2 days before and day before.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I tested and BFN.....booooo!!!

Nevermind, its what i expected
X


----------



## Nina83

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I tested and BFN.....booooo!!!
> 
> Nevermind, its what i expected
> X

>snuggle icon<
When is AF due?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Today! 
I knew i wasnt pregnant anyway. AF should arrive today sometime. I did 2 tests and both stark white BFN
X


----------



## Nina83

I got a temp rise! Slow, but it's a rise! And we slept with the AC on.
I do put my clock on snooze though, start it at 6:30 and then on and off until I temp at about 6:50. Then I continue to snooze until 7:15 (I'm awful, I know)
If I do that every day, it's OK, right? As long as it's the same pattern? I don't get up or anything, just bam the clock and roll over.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina as long as u do the same each day then its a fair test. Congrats on temp rise! X


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning Ladies!!

Hillslo I dont know what that means hun but congrats!!

c.c. your chart is looking fab hun!!

Nina yay for ov!!

MrsB sorry hun :hugs: 

everyone else hi! 

My chart is looking poop so im going to expect AF on Wed I think!? My boobs are very sore but i think they normally get sore around af is due xxx


----------



## Nina83

Cath, your chart doesn't look that bad!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi Cath.
I think your chart looks good hun. I hope u get lucky!! We need for one of us to. . 

I just want AF to come now so i can move on

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Well I just checked CP and I think the bitch is on her way but its ok - my body just didnt want to get duffered this cycle so soon after the mc. stupid body lol! 

I know what you mean hun as soon as shes here you can get yourself prepared for ov then cant you?

Did you all have a nice weekend? xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes had a nice relaxing weekend thanks. Did u? X


----------



## cathgibbs

got VERY VERY drunk Sat at my friends hen night - im mortifited xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lol class. Im on a hen do this next sat night. Where was it at? X


----------



## cathgibbs

I used to go out like every Sat and get soooo drunk but lately i only go out max 4 times a year and we were drinking pints of homemade strawberry daquiri's from 12 LETHAL! Lol it was just at the hens house from 12pm then we went to Cardiff at 6.30 got in about 2ish.........still ill now! xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I bet u are ill. I used to go out a lot too but im out of practise now. 
In Oct i was on a hen do and got very drunk. It felt like a big mistake the next day!
I dont want to get too drunk this weekend, altho now AF will be here i have a good excuse xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

haha im the same hun - way out of practice although i can drunk DF under the table ;-D haha! 

thats the perfect excuse to get VERY drunk hun, where will you go? xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

We are going to Manchester which is about an hour away. 

Have u thought if what u would like to do for your hen do? I went to Leeds for mine, dressed as playboy bunnies and went to a drag cabaret club, it was class
X


----------



## cathgibbs

Id love a night out in Manchester have you ever been?? 

Well I know we are going away for a weekend but where I do not know as we are getting married in Cyprus I know a lot of people who are coming wont afford a weekend away too, I have always said I wouldnt go to Cardiff as Cardiff isnt good for a night out but we had such a laugh - we went to a gay club and there was a drag artist there....hysterical! haha loving the bunny theme ;-D xxx


----------



## Nina83

Whats this Hen you guys are talking about?
I'm thinking bride or bridesmaids?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina the hen is the bride xxx

Cath Manchester is grear for a night out. Plenty of gay bars. 
I wanted the playboy theme as then i was addicted to watching the girls of the playboy masion x


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhhh I love that too!! haha! 

Hhmmmm Manchester could be a possibility! Is there much trouble there? xxx


----------



## Nina83

So, I really need to VENT and be a bitch right now.
I'm so sick of people in forums who have no clue as to what's going on.
"I'm 9DPO and didn't take a HPT and went for blood this morning because I feel pregnant. This is my first month trying, and I just KNOW".
Screw you bitch. I think if this is your first month ever trying, how in the hell will you know what to even look out for. I was so ridiculously pathetic the first months of trying it's sad. 
I'm so evil sometimes but that just annoyed me. Why draw blood if you don't have to? UGH. I just want to go home and snuggle under the blanket and watch mindless true blood episodes.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

There was no trouble when i was there Cath but i was far too drunk to notice. Lots of hens and stags tho.

Aww Nina, vent away here. I feel the same. I hate posts that say 'finally bfp after 4 long months' wtf!!! Annoys me soooo much.

Just dtd to see if it will bring on AF lol. Ive got my cramps back now. DH thinks we are not out just coz i got a BFN test. He says we are not out til my period comes lol he'd be good on here
X


----------



## Nina83

MrsBroodyPant said:


> There was no trouble when i was there Cath but i was far too drunk to notice. Lots of hens and stags tho.
> 
> Aww Nina, vent away here. I feel the same. I hate posts that say 'finally bfp after 4 long months' wtf!!! Annoys me soooo much.
> 
> Just dtd to see if it will bring on AF lol. Ive got my cramps back now. DH thinks we are not out just coz i got a BFN test. He says we are not out til my period comes lol he'd be good on here
> X

Yeah, or how about "I got pregnant on the first try last time, and now I'm on my second cycle and I'm so worry something's wrong".
You probably just got lucky last time. I hate it when people like that complain around others who have been trying for so long.
So usually I'm a witch about it and say "we got it on our 8th month, then lost it but then got it again on the first month after that. Only to loose it again. Luck plays a big part in TTC. I'm sure there's nothing wrong"
It's called perspective BITCH.


----------



## cathgibbs

AWwww Nina like MrsB said hun vent away!!

What grips my goat is people saying - have you got kids and i say no and they say ohh your lucky !! I just give them a stare as if to say 'ohhh really?!' xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lol. I know. I agree. We need to be careful what we say tho coz ive seen a thread get closed for slagging off what other people write lol. It is rediculous tho. They need to get a grip lol. Im on month 28 of ttc now xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

28?! Ohhh hun :hugs: have you been to the Drs to see if they will refer you? im on month 21 xxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes we were referred to a FS before and we have had lots of tests then when i was given clomid i got my bfp. Im going to go back to FS now that im running out of clomid. Ttc is such a tough road. Strange coz ive been looking fwd to ttc all my life and expected it to be good and fun. Xxx


----------



## Nina83

I'm so sorry Cath and Mrs.B <3
We're on cycle 14, it seems like forever :(


----------



## cathgibbs

A pile of crap isnt it hun? You see so many people that get duffered as soon as they try it makes you get a bit jealous :-( xxx


----------



## Nina83

I'm getting sharp pains around my pubic bone. I can't take this anymore. I just want to feel OK.
Seriously, I haven't gotten any work done today. Bleh.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im glad ive found people like u ladies who understand xxx


----------



## Nina83

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Im glad ive found people like u ladies who understand xxx

Definitely <3 I do feel bad bitching here because I know some have had it worse, but I don't feel like anyone feels "superior" or better, or worse off than others here. We've all been through pretty much the same crap, one way or the other :(


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes i agree Nina. We have all been through crap that we shouldnt of had to. We all deserve a happy ending. I hope we all get that soon xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Where is my AF?
Ive got a massive headache but no cramps anymore.
DH thinks i still have a chance at a BFP. I dont x


----------



## HappilyTTC

:hugs: I agree. Even though our struggles may be different, they are the same, too. I don't feel judged or anything here. I feel so supported, and not just like everyone will agree with me. I feel like everyone will be honest with me, too.

Still no sign of AF for me, either... no idea where she could be...


----------



## c.m.c

Holy fuck !!

I have felt sick all day I'm cd21 but 9 dpo!

Just took an FRER and there's 2 defo lines with evening urine


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

OMG cmc! 
Can u post a pic? Congratulations xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Happily im glad u feel supported here. I guess our AFs must be playing together x


----------



## c.m.c

Here goes
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## c.m.c

It's so obvious in real life....don't know if it's clear here...my DH saw it too


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes i can see it very clearly!!!
Congratulations number 8 
Xxx


----------



## Helena_

wahoo!


----------



## HappilyTTC

Oh my gosh!!! Congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## c.m.c

Please pray it sticks and in the right place!


O gosh I feel so bittersweet...one of my best buds who has a dd same age as my dd just had her 2nd MC today it was mmc at 11 weeks baby measured 8 I feel so utterly upset for her. I won't be saying to anyone for a loooong time as u all know how how precious and sudden it can end....I'm panicking about ectopics chemicals I kinda wish I hadn't tested but I feel like I'm gonna puke all day


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

The sickness is a good sign and the lines u are getting for 9dpo is also good. Nothing u can do to change the outcome so try not to worry. Im sorry about your friend. Yes keep it secret for as long as u can. I wouldnt be telling anyone until they can see im pregnant (if i ever get the chance again) like 16 weeks or more. 
Do u want me to add u to our bfps count yet? X


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Oh im sooo happy for u. I think this is your rainbow xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Gosh why not! I just won't have a ticker.


Thank you so much for your wise words mrsB


Btw I have no sore boobies mrsB either!! Did u test?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes i tested and its stark white. Total utter bfn. I think u got my bfp lol. 
Im waiting for AF so i can have a glass of wine. DH still has hope and wont let me drink until AF shows. 

What symptoms do u have? Just sickness? X


----------



## lune_miel

Congrats *CMC*! :happydance:

Any chance you have experienced creamy CM? I am 6dpo and lots of it, hoping it is a positive symptom.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

U next Lune miel. When do u plan on testing?
X


----------



## c.m.c

MrsB I had no symptoms with my dd!! So you never know...did you O late?

Lune yes I have super creamy cm!! Just noticed that today. I just feel sick like ya know when your starving and you feel light headed but just a wee bit sickish? That's how I feel and my heads busting sore


----------



## c.m.c

Lune your temps are soooo high...that's fab


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I know im defo 13dpo as my chart showed a clear rise. 
Last bfp i got at 15dpo and it was strong lines and digital said 2-3 weeks so id defo expect sometime by now if i was pregnant
X


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

P.s i didnt test before 15dpo last time xxx


----------



## Helena_

mrs. broody- my hcg was super low, and then skyrocketed. The doctor was surprised I even got a positive home test when I went for my bloods. There's always hope until the witch shows


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

What dpo did u get a positive test Helena? X


----------



## Nina83

c.m.c congratulations!!!
<3<3<3


----------



## Helena_

11dpo, but it was so light and evapish. it didn't start looking like a proper bfp until 13 or 14 dpo. At 12dpo my hcg was 15, so at 11dpo it must have been close to nothing. I actually question if it was a real bfp now.


----------



## Left wonderin

Number 8 :) congrats cmc delighted for you :) and I'm praying that everyone else is not far behind . I would love love to see everyone with their BFP by October xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Me too! I suspect everyone will have their bfp but me lol. 
Only joking im getting a bfp next cycle. 3rd time lucky
Xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Thanks. 

I pray it stick and in the right place! I am starting to imagine pain up my back passage again sorry tmi but i had it soooo bad with my last ectopic that im petrified! like petrified it could be another!

I wonder did the dr notice last week something as he said my endometrium was really thick and asked if I was still taking folic acid. He did an internal plus a trans vaginal ultrasound.

I'm wishing baby dust to everyone! MrsB is your AF late? I know tons of people with BFP but not till after AF due


----------



## hilslo

:yipee::yipee::yipee: Huge congratulations cmc - it must be the month for us ectopic ladies!!!!

I am probably the most hypocritical person in the world for the next comment I'm about to make but try not to worry too much about it being in the wrong place - I completely freaked out but it was all fine so have faith! 

Have you phoned for an early scan yet?

MrsB - what type of test did you use - was it a frer? If you're normally very regular then it's a very good sign that the :witch: hasnt yet shown....


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Af is due today according to my other bfn clomid cycles. Clomid has made my cycles regular. Without clomid im all over the place. I want AF tonight do i can finish my clomid tablets by the weekend when i go on hen do. 

X


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I did an IC and then a boots own brand. They both say to test from the day AF is due and 99 percent acurate. I tested with FMU. I must be out lol
X


----------



## c.m.c

Hilslo I went to a dr last week I'm going to pay for private early scans..il see him his week in work so il arrange it then and see when he wants to book me

I'm also going to my GP FX this week if I can...and if I still have my BFP....I'm sooooooo scared its not real? My GP should arrange an EPu referral through the NHs as i only want my early scans private....god I feel so wrong and surreal for planning....after my year I can't plan anything


----------



## c.m.c

MrsB you neede FRER......I used that....I always got bfn with everything else till waaaaaay after AF due!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Just take one day at a time hun. But dont feel bad for planning as its exciting and we all need nice thoughts and exciting things after what we have all been through. 
X


----------



## c.m.c

I'm just remembering how drunk I was on Saturday night! Feel a bit bad now. I'm going to see my friend later this week. I just can't stop thinking about her I feel so upset for her!


----------



## hilslo

Mrs B ICs are RUBBISH. Can you pick up a frer?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im sure AF will be here soon. If not then i will buy a test in a few days. Probably wednesday 
Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

How much in £s is a FRER?
X


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I wanna be number 9 as it says nine at the end of my name  xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Good thinking mrsB...I actually wanted to be 8 as I got married in 2008.... My original wedding date was 08.08.08 but then we changed to 06.06.08. 8 means infinity 


I'm rooting for you as number 9 woop woop


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I know in China number 8 is very lucky.

My name is Janine xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Then you're defo number nine!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lol i just looked back at my IC and can imagine a second line on it. But i know its in my head and has no colour. One can always hope lol xxx


----------



## c.m.c

MrsB IC,s are awful...if you see a faint something then I bet you would see a line on a first response!! 

I vote you go out and buy the FRER!!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ha ha im not taking votes 

I showed DH and he said there is nothing there, keep dreaming! Lol

Nevermind xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Well if the witch doesn't show you have to get a FRER:haha:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I will....on Wednesday. She will defo come in the night or tomorrow morning. 

X


----------



## c.m.c

Well if she does come I have high hopes for August...theres lots of baby dust in this thread


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks hun. 
Xxx


----------



## hilslo

Hehehe Buy a frer tomorrow and if af shoes you can use it next month. If she doesn't show you can test on Wednesday. Or.. You can buy the twin pack and test tomorrow afternoon after holding your pee for a bit. 
Sorry - I don't mean to hound you lol but just have a good feeling for you!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks hilslo.
But ive got AF cramps again now. I like that u have a good feeling for me. It must be for August 
X


----------



## HappilyTTC

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Thanks hilslo.
> But ive got AF cramps again now. I like that u have a good feeling for me. It must be for August
> X

I hope it's a good feeling for now. :thumbup:

I'm still waiting for my AF. I dreamed my best friend was pregnant last night. She's still finishing her PhD so she's scared and doubling up on birth control. :haha:


----------



## xxDreamxx

C.M.C Congratulations :) so pleased for you! 

{hugs} to everyone


----------



## lune_miel

MrsB- it ain't over, fx'd no witch!

I have my friend's bday party Sat so I feel I should test then even tho it'll be early at 11dpo. I need to pick up a frer.


----------



## Nina83

Mrs.B, my name is also Janine!
Well, not anymore. Only my Father and Baba called me Janine, everyone else Nina. A few years ago when we moved to Israel it was changed into an Israeli name.
Every time I hear that name I remember my Dad (passed away 2 years ago) and Baba (lives in Canada, haven't seen her in three years :( )


----------



## jssmprime29

I too have problem conceiving a baby. I don't know when we'll be having our own baby. Is taking clomid safe?


----------



## c.m.c

So this is fmu at 10 dpo...I took AF 3 weeks ago today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## c.m.c

nina ....awww that nice to remember that name as just his name or you! It keeps it so special! Who baba?


Lune you could test 11dpo with an FRER......though I'm do impatient I always test early so don't listen to me lol


----------



## Nina83

Baba is my grandmother. It's funny, I thought everyone knew what a baba was, I guess that's what you get for learning is a school where they teach Yiddish!

Your line is mighty strong for 10dpo!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Morning.

My temp has taken a massive nose dive and is now really low :-(. At least that means AF will be here and i can start a fresh cycle!

Cmc your lines look great.

Susan hope u are well.

Nina as if your name is Janine too lol. Ok, u can be number 9 

Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ive never heard of Yiddish before . I can speak Jibberish xxx


----------



## Nina83

Mrs.B- Why don't you link your chart here?
I'd love to be #9 if AF shows for you. I'm so hoping it happens for all of us soon. :hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

Cmc wow congratulations. I just get so much hope when another one of us gets a bfp especially after an ectopic. Ok mrs broody if your number nine can I reserve the number ten that would be a good one to be! in having a month off at the moment do idea when in ovulating or when af will arrive. Trying not to stress


----------



## Left wonderin

Cmc that line is looking good for 10dpo :)is it sinking in yet ?


----------



## Left wonderin

So anyone know what happened to Sarah ? Surely she is not still banned !!! That must have been some crime committed !


----------



## Nina83

She is still banned!
She's allowed back in on August 15th I think.


----------



## Nina83

I felt awful last night, and had a low temp fever (37.4) 
I read that it could be a super early symptom- before implantation as the body recognizes the fertilized egg as a foreign body.
Hmmm.... I'm keeping a close eye on things.

Yes, I realize I am pathetic. However, still thinking positive thoughts, sending out love to the little egg and bean and praying it sticks. I'm acting as if it has been fertilized and just needs to do it's thing now. I guess it's all up to him now.


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant - I am fine thanks....seen the GP and have been checked out and prescribed drugs. I need to take Aspirin 100mg once daily (on referral from Ob) and also have been prescribed Maxalon for the nausea. The Tinnitus there is nothing that can be done. The Dr said to always have music, Tv or background noise so that my ears stop focusing on the buzzing which is what has been causing the constant headaches.

How is everyone going?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I would link my chart but dont know how. Ive had it explained many times and tried loads but just cant do it lol. Im quite stupid really.

Nina how do u know about Sarah? X


----------



## Nina83

She's on facebook. I understood you don't have an account, or closed yours. Smart woman!


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsB!! Our cycles are mirroring each other!! mine took a nosedive too! checked CP low and mushy and bit of pink - i did think i was going to have a bfp this cycle but there we go. cycle twins!!

C.m.c huge congrats hun that line is really dark woohoooo!! also i had the bum pain with ectopic too lol!! why is that do you think>?? xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww sorry Cath. At least we can go through this together.

Yes i closed my facebook. Life is good without it lol. 

X


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep! Cycle buddies now hun - although how long are your cycles? mine used to be 28 their now 32 grrrrr! 

Ahhh i love FB im too nosey to live without it haha xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Mine have 29 days on clomud but this one will be 30. Im thinking of testing on sept 1st and trying to chill a bit this cycle. 
X


----------



## cathgibbs

Me too hun but I know it wont happen with me lol! 

Got our apt 10th August so thats something i suppose xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Oh yeah not long til your appointnent. Im going to make a GP appointment so i can get referred back to my FS
X


----------



## cathgibbs

You may aswell hun - summit to look forward to then isnt it? xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lol yeah  x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Has your AF come yet? X


----------



## cathgibbs

no but shes on her way hun - pink cm when i checked CP and my chart took a dive this am xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yeah same here. I wish she would hurry up! I want her here and gone by this hen weekend x


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh yeah!! Hopefully she will be gone by then hun! the bitch!! ggrrrrrrrrrr xxx


----------



## Nina83

I'm still confused with all this hen talk...


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha What you confused about hun? Who the hen is is it? Its the bride :-D xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lol its when a bride goes out for one last girls night out before her wedding - its called a hen do. The groom is the stag and goes out with his male friends on his stag do. 
Have u never heard of it before?

X


----------



## Nina83

It's like a bridal shower? Bachelorette party?
Who's getting married? Are the bridesmaids or just friends? Cath, when are you getting married- next September?


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep like a bachelorette party hun! Lots of drinking! Crazy outfits and just mayhem lol! I love hen nights!! no mines not until sept 2015 hun in Cyprus xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath, my new aim is to have a baby by your wedding date . 

My grandad was born in 1915 so i always wanted a baby 100 years after him lol and my nanna waa born 1919 so id like a baby in 2019 too. 
My plan was a baby in 2012, 2015, 2017 and 2019. 
Im not doing ver well so far lol
Xxx


----------



## Nina83

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Cath, my new aim is to have a baby by your wedding date .
> 
> My grandad was born in 1915 so i always wanted a baby 100 years after him lol and my nanna waa born 1919 so id like a baby in 2019 too.
> My plan was a baby in 2012, 2015, 2017 and 2019.
> Im not doing ver well so far lol
> Xxx

You'll have one before that Love :) Maybe you'll be celebrating the first birthday? ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

hahaha awwww bless you!!! Well if thats your aim hun I love it but I can gaurantee you will have one before then!! My aim is to have one well...ummmm i just worked it out and my aim was to be pregnant by August THIS YEAR lol so the baby would be 18 months when we get married - sooo um new plan is! 



Be duffered by Dec this year! xxx


----------



## Nina83

Hmm, if you want God to laugh tell him your plans :(
My plan was to have 2 by now.


----------



## cathgibbs

Life never works out the way you want it planned xxx


----------



## Nina83

:(
Maybe it's better that way.


----------



## HappilyTTC

:hugs:

I agree. Our plans are not what should be happening, I guess.

It's tough. I always thought I only wanted one, but I am feeling like I should have two. That's if all of this works out like I hope it will within the next six months. I am going to talk with my mom today or tomorrow and let her know that we are for sure trying... I had kinda been avoiding it because my parents don't think we should have kiddos, though my mom has said that she is just glad we actually talk about it and don't just go get preggers because we're "supposed to." Still, I wanna let them know so they can get used to the idea... once my parents know it's my decision, they tend to be super supportive and it's like their sheer faith or positivity sends vibes my way. :thumbup:

Well, I am still sitting here waiting on AF. Had a huge temp drop today.


----------



## cathgibbs

Happily your cycle was very long this month hun xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Cath- No kidding! :cry: and I am still waiting... hoping it will come soon. preferably today...


----------



## cathgibbs

You still testing hun? xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

My AF is here!!! 
Gutted and happy all rolled into one lol.

Happily i hope u get answers soon.

Im now sat in garden with wine and tunes on, watching DH cut the hedges and bushes xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Cath- I may test again later this week just to see if there is some fluke in my HCG levels and I am indeed preggers, though I have NO symptoms at all. I go to the grocery store this evening, so I will pick up another box of FRER so I can test. 

MrsB- yay! :wohoo:


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahahah love it mrsb!!! I dont blame you either!! Heres to the bitch being here! xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cheers xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

When I entered my FF numbers into lilypie, it shows that I should test in two days... shot in the dark with our BD schedule this last month, but you never know... we BDed right before potential ovulation day, so maybe... 

My period may either come Friday, according to FF, or the 9th, according to the "My Days" app I have in my Iphone.

We'll see.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww sorry its such a long wait. I know what its like. Without clomid my cycles could be 45 days long. X


----------



## HappilyTTC

I know! If I'm not pregnant, I will be put on Clomid at my Aug 16 GYN appt. :thumbup:


----------



## Nina83

Mrs.B, I'm sorry, but also happy you can start a new cycle. 
I said this before- As frustrating as AF is, I always fell brand new afterwards, It's a new beginning.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Wise words Nina. Thank u xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Sorry AF arrived mrsB...but at least you can start your August TTC and be our nine !

I got HCG checked in work it's 67!!!!!! I go back thurs again! I can't believe it's real...I only took AF 3 weeks ago today ....still petrified so how hey double by thurs.

Hope you're ll well


----------



## HappilyTTC

So excited for you, cmc!!! :wohoo:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Excellent news cmc. 
X


----------



## Nina83

I have a low fever again tonight.
I don't know if I'm sick or what. I got home at 19:00 and it was 37, and now at 20:30 it's 37.3
Maybe I'm just hot :(


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

How do u feel? Sick still? X


----------



## cathgibbs

C.m.c thats great for 10doo hun!

Awww nina sorry your not feeling well hun xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath has AF not showed for u yet? X


----------



## ladyluck84

New cycle mrs moody...day one of what could be your month! Feels very odd not using fertility monitor. Very nearly got ovulation sticks today but determined just to leave it and not count days until af arrives and I get my first cycle since ectopic. Nina when is af due?


----------



## cathgibbs

Nope hun still not here but I think she will suprise ne in the morning grrrrrr xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath i hope your temp shoots up tomorrow .

LL84 im going to try to chill out too but i will still do opks. Im only going to temp around ovulation and thats it. Loads of sex and then chill chill chill and then bfp xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Still no af but another dip grrrr just hurry up af!

Mrs b thats the best way to do it hun! Xxz


----------



## c.m.c

Nina hope you're feeling a bit better...you temps might be off now if you are I'll.

MrsB day 2 !!! New cycles always excited me ...I hate the tww as its waiting and being able to do nothing.

Cath...and ll84 ....how are u? Dud AF show cath?


AFM....my test thus morning isn't darker than yesterday so I'm really scared


----------



## xxDreamxx

C.M.C - mine took several days to get darker...once I got past 12DPO they started to darken more each time. Just wait for your next bloods and go from that.


----------



## c.m.c

Dream thank you! Il get bloods tomorrow...just scary this early isn't it! Saw your scan its amazing!! So happy for u


----------



## Nina83

Slight dip this morning, and am feeling better. Light headache and tired. Might be from this heatwave. I am so happy tomorrow is Thursday! Halleluiah.
I think the 2 Tylenol I took last night for my migraine might have made my temps dip a bit, I'm not going to be too worried about them. Previous months I conceived I also had a slight drop around 4DPO so, taking this as a good sign!

I saw on FB another girl I know is pregnant. Married after me as well. Everyone who got married after me is pregnant. Except for one couple who were married long before us. I hope everything is OK with them and they just don't want kids right now.

What I hate most is seeing our pictures, DH and myself, from "before", like in my profile picture. We look so happy, we WERE happy. little did we know what we would have to deal with afterwards. It's like the "I am the face of MC". Smiling faces, you'd never think that such pain and sadness was behind them. Everyone is fighting their own battle, right?
What I find so hard is that life truly does go on. You don't really have a choice but to keep going. 
Sorry if I'm being too morbid. 
When I told a coworker what happened she asked if I cry a lot at home. Stupid question, but she knows I'm very sensitive and cry a lot at work from stress and whatnot. During those days I put on a brave face so she had no clue anything was wrong. We don't have any other choice, do we? Inside I was dying, but you have to just smile and continue on. That's the pain of first term loss. You're all alone, even if people did know, it's not like having a bump already, or talking about development. It's the alone that hurts. :(


----------



## moonlyte

Count me in ladies


----------



## Nina83

moonlyte said:


> Count me in ladies

I'm sorry you're joining us :hugs:
May your stay here be short and sweet, October is just around the corner! ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

C.m.c just rememember hcg doubles every 48 hours so if your test isnt darker the next day - dont worry - like dream said as long as your blood hcg is doubling thats the main thing xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina sorry u feel sad today. I understand all u are saying. I had such an amazing life before ttc. Ever since i came back from the Maldives on honeymoon its gone down hill. Now im just pretending to be happy. 
Im going for a meal tonight with friends and it will be baby talk all night. Everyone knows what we have been through coz id got to 12 weeks then told everyone stupidly believing that a positive test and a scan equals a baby! I find it hard to cope sometimes but considering everything i think we are all doing really well.

But October is getting closer :-( only 2 chances left


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I just posted that at 9.14 which is the time my baby was born but in the pm. Does anyone else always see the time or date their baby came?
Every single day i happen to see 9.14 without looking for it
X


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies Massive :hugs: I felt like that last year after the mc and ectopic but this year after the mc i just kinda got on with it because i knew it was going to happen again if you know what i mean?! still hurts now and then but it will happen for you both and for me before Octoper!! if not then we shall just change the thread name! xxxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Af is arriving - thank F as my stomach is in bits!! forgot how much it hurts to have the first af after a mc ouuuccccccccchhhhhhhh! xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath im sorry your AF is painful. Mine was yesterday and i had to sleep with a hot water bottle on my tummy. 
At least we can move on together
X


----------



## cathgibbs

im sat in work with a hot water bottle as we speak hun lol have to go out for food tonight though eurgh could do with a hot bath instead :-( 

Yeah thats right hun, only 1 day behind you so still cycle buddies lol xxx


----------



## Nina83

You guys could be bump buddies ;)
:dust:


----------



## cathgibbs

Heres hoping Nina :-D 

Hey Nina I dont think you ov after your mc hun i know you got a smiley but that could have just been your body geariing up to ov? Heres hoping for this cycle :-D xxxxx


----------



## Nina83

cathgibbs said:


> Heres hoping Nina :-D
> 
> Hey Nina I dont think you ov after your mc hun i know you got a smiley but that could have just been your body geariing up to ov? Heres hoping for this cycle :-D xxxxx

LOL, no I did not! I have no idea what was going on last cycle. Everything was clearly messed up.
I am talking to this little bean like he's in there. I'm not sure if I have a feeling or I'm just hoping. If I'm really impatient, 1 more week to test at 9DPO. Not sure I want to do that again though!
I am feeling better today (so far!) still some pelvic pain and a heavy feeling though.


----------



## cathgibbs

Iv got everythign x for you lovely!! why dont you want to test at 9dpo for hun?

Ohhhhh i want to go home to bed my stomach is so sore xxx


----------



## Nina83

cathgibbs said:


> Iv got everythign x for you lovely!! why dont you want to test at 9dpo for hun?
> 
> Ohhhhh i want to go home to bed my stomach is so sore xxx

Thank you <3 I've got everything crossed for you as well, along with everyone else here!
I just might test. Last time testing so early got me way too stressed out. Was it a line? Wasn't it? :(
Did you test before or wait for AF to be late?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yep cycle buddies Cath!

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh no I test when I want hun - Id rather see a bfn than wait for AF as I think that hurts more xxx


----------



## Nina83

What does everyone else do- wait for AF or test?


----------



## cathgibbs

im not sure hun xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I've done both.

I waited for AF when I got my BFP and obviously it didnt come so i ended up testing. Seeing a BFN is really sad and waiting for AF you still have a bit of hope which gets me through. 
x


----------



## Helena_

I tested well before af, but that's because I saw an implantation dip and needed to start endometrin asap if I was pregnant.

My scan was perfect. Everything where it should be. I have another one in 2 weeks. My doctor wants to check again around when I first miscarried


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im glad your scan went well Helena. Congratulations x


----------



## lune_miel

8dpo and my chart is looking promising- I even compared mine to* CMC*'s and very similar! I just keep praying to God for my take-home baby. The end of this TWW is going to be especially hard if it doesn't end with a bfp.


----------



## c.m.c

Nina....I really pray for bfp,s for you all here...its so shit seeing the facebook notifications!!! as soon as you get your bfp the feeling of being left behind will pass...my fx for you Nina. you have had such a bad year.

im going to see my friend tonight..she had her 2nd MC this year a few days ago... she has a DD who is my DD's age and she is justy devastated. Im so devastated for her too. I think when theres a loss its soooo natural to feel like we all have felt...


----------



## cathgibbs

Congrats Helena fab news.

I was supsrised i wasnt that upset after the 2nd mc, just grateful it wasnt another ectopic although now it has happened it does worry me that I will be one of those women that constantly mc but no point worrying about it yet until after my apt on the 10th.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im glad your scan went well Helena. Congratulations x


----------



## Nina83

Helena- that's wonderful news, and your scan is amazing!


----------



## Helena_

Cath- I wasn't as upset over my second either. I think I was still mourning my first and I wasn't that far along. I was relieved that it wouldn't hurt physically as much, but was wrong. The pain didn't last as long though.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lune miel i hope this cycle ends good for u . I took this one quite badly as baby would of been due in April when my loss was and could of made that sad time happy. I hope u get your rainbow xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

I didn't cry as much with the ectopic even though I lost a tube because I hadn't known I was pregnant even though I was further gone. With my missed miscarriage I had planned and got excited. My due date is August the 30th so I have booked a holiday because I can't bear just being sat at home thinking about it. I had prayed I would be pregnant before then. I had never considered that I would have fallen pregnant and lost again in that time.its such a huge help to talk to others who actually understand. I'm a big talker and if something is upsetting me I need to talk about it to make myself feel better but I think others are now sick of hearing about it and think I should be 'moving on' (yes I have been told this) b


----------



## Nina83

ladyluck84 said:


> I had prayed I would be pregnant before then. I had never considered that I would have fallen pregnant and lost again in that time.

That. Exactly :(


----------



## Nina83

Got a temp rise again this morning! 
I think, by looking back at all my charts (countdown to pregnancy was where I started charting) I usually have triphasic cycles. I wonder what that says about me?


----------



## hilslo

Hurray for crosshairs Nina!


----------



## Left wonderin

ladyluck84 said:


> I didn't cry as much with the ectopic even though I lost a tube because I hadn't known I was pregnant even though I was further gone. With my missed miscarriage I had planned and got excited. My due date is August the 30th so I have booked a holiday because I can't bear just being sat at home thinking about it. I had prayed I would be pregnant before then. I had never considered that I would have fallen pregnant and lost again in that time.its such a huge help to talk to others who actually understand. I'm a big talker and if something is upsetting me I need to talk about it to make myself feel better but I think others are now sick of hearing about it and think I should be 'moving on' (yes I have been told this) b

Lady , moving on ?????? Your loss was not even a month ago !!!! It takes time to come to terms with a loss , especially as traumatic as it was and I think your Intitled to grieve and come to terms with it for as long as you need . Losses are not something you " get over or move on from " they are something you learn to live with , the pain eases with time but you never forget . The experience changes you fundamentally and become part of your lived experience .


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Morning ladies.

Im cd3 now. I hope u are all ok? X


----------



## cathgibbs

Lady - who the hell has told you you should be moving on?!?!

MrsB CD2 - right behind you wom!!

Nina yay for a rise wooohoo!

Hope everyone is ok? xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

LL84 thats terrible that someone would say that to u.

Nina.....yipee!! 

Cath - it feels like we have a long way to go! 
X


----------



## ece77

Hi all ladies, 
We are on holiday, hence the absence of posts. 
Cmc-Congratulations! Hope you'll be able to ease your mind! I know it's easier said than done but try to take each day as it comes. 
Yay for all the O's. Hope you'll catch those eggies. 
And also yay for the new cycles. Hope this will be our month.
Helena-So glad your scan went great. I'd like to ask something about the endometrin. I was tested for cd21 progesterone lately and got a 9.71 which is not so great. What is your value so that you need the supplement? And do you take it only after pregnancy is confirmed? I've read women start taking it after O and continue until expected af and poas and if bfn stop taking it and wait for af. But then it can take up to a week for af to show up. I'm afraid it will mess up my cycle! Called my ob but he's on holiday too so I'm totally confused :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Ece I hope your enjoying your holiday hun!! 

MrsB Eurgh it is AGESSSS away lol xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Ece77 - endometrim is progesterone right? I am on 100mg suppositories daily. I took it after pregnancy was confirmed as my Progesterone dropped from 75 to 62.3. I will remain on it for 12 weeks


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ece i hope u are having a good holiday xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Ladies I gave in and used an ovulation stick!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Nina83

ladyluck84 said:


> Ladies I gave in and used an ovulation stick!

go go go!!!
:dust:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Get bding xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Kicking myself for not waking my husband up when I got in bed last night!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nevermind, u have time to make up for that. Enjoy lol x


----------



## cathgibbs

Get and dtd woman! xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Ha he needs to get home from work first!


----------



## cathgibbs

go and rape him in work lol xxx


----------



## Helena_

Ece- well, I was originally taking prometrium in my previous pregnancies because my progesterone when pregnant was a 4. I took it 200mg orally. Miscarried both naturally despite the progesterone. Started temping and take progesterone in the tww (orally still) got af naturally deapite the progesterone. Then my bfp cycle, I took the prometrium vaginally in the tww. Started endometrin vaginally once bfp was confirmed (doc didn't check progesterone, just assumed it was low) and started taking the leftover prometrium orally. No reason to double up, but I have it so may as well for peace of mind.


----------



## ladyluck84

Haha I would like him to keep his job : )


----------



## ece77

We are having a great time, but will be back on Saturday :(. Wish it was a little longer. Thank you on the progesterone feedback ;)


----------



## c.m.c

Yeah for crosshairs nina!!

Ll84...... Good lines get DTD


----------



## c.m.c

My HCG went from 67 to 176 in 48 hrs


----------



## Left wonderin

More than doubling in 48 hours looking positive :)


----------



## HappilyTTC

So awesome, CMC! Sounds so strong and viable! :dust:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congrats cmc so happy for u. I hope it continues well for u 
Xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Yay cmc such great news!


----------



## c.m.c

Thanks ladies. Have a stitch under my ribs all day...I'm never going to relax


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

U have a stitch and i have the witch lol xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Cmc I had every pain known to man till I got my first scan . Shoulder pain , left side pain , right side pain !! Was CONVIENCED I had an ectopic , and then a chemical or a blighted ovum !!!! It's so hard not to worry and notice every little thing about your body xxxx


----------



## hilslo

Cmc - don't worry. I had a stich under my ribs too (go back a few pages and you'll hear me panicking about it. You'll get every imaginable twinge before your first scan. Once you find out it's in the right place I promise the twinges even out between the sides and in the middle! 
Hope you're doing okay! x


----------



## c.m.c

Left wonderin said:


> Cmc I had every pain known to man till I got my first scan . Shoulder pain , left side pain , right side pain !! Was CONVIENCED I had an ectopic , and then a chemical or a blighted ovum !!!! It's so hard not to worry and notice every little thing about your body xxxx

Thank ou. I'm so petrified I didn't think I'd be o bad it's terrifying :cry:


----------



## c.m.c

hilslo said:


> Cmc - don't worry. I had a stich under my ribs too (go back a few pages and you'll hear me panicking about it. You'll get every imaginable twinge before your first scan. Once you find out it's in the right place I promise the twinges even out between the sides and in the middle!
> Hope you're doing okay! x

I was going to ask you about it as I rem u mentioning it.

I thought I also feel pain up my back passage too....my heads fried:dohh:


----------



## Left wonderin

Cmc I really feel for you , all I can say is hang in there it does get easier as time goes by . At one point I really felt I was heading towards a panic attack if I didn't stop stressing !! I had to then put effort into keeping myself busy and trying not to over think everything . It was such hard work !!


----------



## c.m.c

I wish I wasn't off work for a week!! My DH says there's nothing I can do right now but try to relax eat well sleep well etc so I guess I just have to let nature take its course. If its ectopic then it's Gods will, if it's not then I hope God has sent me a rainbow!!

I hope everyone is well.

Nina did you DTD much before your crosshairs? FX this is it.

Ll84...... Hope you're not on this but DTD with your DH!!

MrsB......when do you O? R u gonna plan to DTD early?

Lune did you test?


----------



## ladyluck84

So I dtd everyday apart from the day before which has annoyed me as he had fallen asleep! I know they say you can get pregnant with doing it every other but the twice I have fallen I have done it everyday!


----------



## Nina83

Lady, when I got pregnant- once we dtd every day except for the day before, the time after we didn't the day after, and this time we managed every day except for the day after O.
It's hard not to find the connection every time, maybe this was the reason, or that was the reason... I simply cannot have sex during that time and not put my hips up. I'm sure it's psychological now, if I don't put my hips up I won't get pregnant. How can I take that chance? (I'm such a looney some times)
Hoping this is the cycle for both of us <3


----------



## c.m.c

ladyluck84 said:


> So I dtd everyday apart from the day before which has annoyed me as he had fallen asleep! I know they say you can get pregnant with doing it every other but the twice I have fallen I have done it everyday!

Ll84 look at my chart....anytime I've ever been pregnant its not been everyday!


----------



## c.m.c

Nina83 said:


> Lady, when I got pregnant- once we dtd every day except for the day before, the time after we didn't the day after, and this time we managed every day except for the day after O.
> It's hard not to find the connection every time, maybe this was the reason, or that was the reason... I simply cannot have sex during that time and not put my hips up. I'm sure it's psychological now, if I don't put my hips up I won't get pregnant. How can I take that chance? (I'm such a looney some times)
> Hoping this is the cycle for both of us <3

I hope so too nina....I also put my hips up:haha:


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies - unless you have had you OH's sperm tested to see its mobility - DONT dtd every day - If your oh swimmers arent in tip top conditioning then you will be ruining your chances by doing it every day as your not giving his 'stock' enough time to replenish - dtd 2-3 days is best - everytime I have concieved i have done that and with my 2nd mc we dtd 4 days before Ov! Get some preseed and just use that when you dtd during ov week. dont stress out as I know from history - when your constantly thinking about it and thinking of ov your more likely not to concieve. Drs will tell you to throw away OPKs use the money on a bottle of wine instead and just dtd 2-3 times a week - you always hear of people getting duffered when drunk from 1 night stands so take that approach lol Sorry if i sounded harsh but it honestly is the truth,

C.M.C your hubby is right, if its ectopic you wont know until 6 weeks so just try and relax and im sure everything is fine, your hcg is doubling more than enough so thats good.

MrsB how you feeling my twin cycle? 

Nina - How you coping lovely? massive :hugs:

Everyone else - hey! xxx


----------



## Nina83

Cath, DH had a SA, the only "problem" is 7% morphology, which the doctor don't see as an issue. 
I agree though, if there was a problem, we'd be doing it every other day. Something is screwed up in my head though.
DH sometimes says he doesn't understand how people around us are overweight, smoke, eat junk and are out-rightly unhealthy and get pregnant. I don't either. Maybe we should have a "carefree" weekend and maybe something will come out of it :(
Love wine, but it's dangerous around me! I could finish off a bottle myself.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thats how i used to look at it hun but it made me so bitter and i started to resent people who were pregnant - TTC is such a horrible time hun :-( when im due to ov this month we are just going to do it every 2 days but not use OPKS (so she says haha) and just see what happens - We got our private apt in 8 days too so be interesting to see what our scan and SA says! I am slightly worried tho ;-( xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi everyone.

Im feeling ok today. Not really thinking about ttc. How are u cath? X


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsb im the same but I think im more pre-occupied with my apt coming up so iv got something to take my mind off it? And iv started back excercising - well I say starting back ppffftt the last time I did any excercise was in school back in 2002 lol! 

What you up to today hun xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Yes had his sperm tested and all good on that front. I know it stupid but I'm like Nina I think it's psychological. And I feel I that I need to do everything possible to increase my chances


----------



## cathgibbs

oh hun :hugs: TTC is howwible like i said to Nina -all of last year and the year before I was beating myself up EVERY month when AF came - after the mc and ectopic last year i realised those cycles we were relaxed and had fun and didnt dtd JUST to get pregnant and law and behold we got duffered - we couldnt try for 3 months because of MTX so when we could thats all we would do is dtd every day around Ov and nothing - took the relaxed approach in June and bang - got duffered. 

MrsB your approach this month will be perfect hun - no OPKs - no thinking of ttc no thinking of poas jsut have fun and spend time being a couple without the ttc business hanging over your head and I think you will be in with more of a better chance this cycle.

We will all get there ladies!! PMA! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

howwible!??! WTF lol horrible! xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lol

I think i will do opks tho lol not sure. But going to try to relax. Its easy to say but difficult to do, especially for a whole month. Im going to cut the grass now lol then pack for the hen do xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

I know it is hard but speaking as an overweight person who has on occasion eaten junk, I don't think that makes me undeserving of the chance to get pregnant. 

Maybe I am overly hormonal but that just struck a chord with me


----------



## twinmummy06

Another overweight mumma here who deserves the chance as well. 
I know it's difficult (and I have NOTHING to compare to some of the struggles you ladies have been through!). Sometimes we all need to take a step back because TTC sometimes seems to bring out the bitterness and that's not what we are here for :nope:
We need to be supporting each other, and even if you don't think what your saying is bad, chances are you've already offended someone, and more than once.


----------



## cathgibbs

Sorry if i have offended anyone girls! xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Nina83 said:


> Cath, DH had a SA, the only "problem" is 7% morphology, which the doctor don't see as an issue.
> I agree though, if there was a problem, we'd be doing it every other day. Something is screwed up in my head though.
> DH sometimes says he doesn't understand how people around us are overweight, smoke, eat junk and are out-rightly unhealthy and get pregnant. I don't either. Maybe we should have a "carefree" weekend and maybe something will come out of it :(
> Love wine, but it's dangerous around me! I could finish off a bottle myself.

I know you had a second MC but you did conceive your first month trying after your MMC....I think it will happen again soon for you. Try not to worry....though I know it's impossible


----------



## cathgibbs

But Twin i do agree it brings out the bitterness - i for one was def bitter at certain points over the last 3 years but now iv just kinda .....hmmm.... I dont know but dont try to think about ttc as much if you get me? xxx


----------



## Helena_

After a massive weightloss of 50lbs, I am no longer overweight. But for the bulk of the three years I was trying, I was. I have pcos and it took control of my body. I DID NOT eat junk. I really resent your statement. Some of us as not lucky enough to just be slim. Some of us have to constantly monitor everything we eat and take medication that turns every carb and junky food into a trip to the bathroom. PCOS is embarassing enough. You can't tell from the outside. I just looked like another overweight woman, but if I was lucky enough to have gotten pregnant during those three years of trying and multiple medical intervention, then I would have hoped that others would have supported me and cheered me on instead of judging my fat. Perhaps next time you can reserve judgement and wonder just who else has had a rough road to motherhood.


----------



## c.m.c

ladyluck84 said:


> Yes had his sperm tested and all good on that front. I know it stupid but I'm like Nina I think it's psychological. And I feel I that I need to do everything possible to increase my chances

That's why I temped and took several brands of opk,s.....I needed to think I was trying my best. There's no harm in doing that! FX you will conceive fast after the ectopic:hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

Helena_ said:


> After a massive weightloss of 50lbs, I am no longer overweight. But for the bulk of the three years I was trying, I was. I have pcos and it took control of my body. I DID NOT eat junk. I really resent your statement. Some of us as not lucky enough to just be slim. Some of us have to constantly monitor everything we eat and take medication that turns every carb and junky food into a trip to the bathroom. PCOS is embarassing enough. You can't tell from the outside. I just looked like another overweight woman, but if I was lucky enough to have gotten pregnant during those three years of trying and multiple medical intervention, then I would have hoped that others would have supported me and cheered me on instead of judging my fat. Perhaps next time you can reserve judgement and wonder just who else has had a rough road to motherhood.

:hugs:

And well done on your weightloss!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies im sure Nina didnt mean to cause upset by the comments xxxxxxxxxx

Well done on the weight loss Helena xxx


----------



## Helena_

Lady- do whatever you feel absolutely necessary! I worried if we didn't dtd daily, we'd miss the egg. It was exhausting, but I freaked out worrying we'd skip a day. Silly, I know what with all I know about sperm and daily usually not being the best. But when we first concieved it was on vacation and we were dtd multiple times a day, so I felt we needed to make that happen again. Also, oddly enough...each time we've concieved, we were in california. Each time I miscarried I was back home in NJ. I refuse to go back to NJ until well into my pregnancy now. Absolutely no reasoning behind it other than me being crazy. Oh how our silly minds work :haha:


----------



## cathgibbs

Wow - this thread has changed!

LL good luck hun - hope you concieve after the ectopic as I know what its like to worry after something like that

MrsB!! Catch that egg this month hun! my cycle twin!!

Nina..........:hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Good luck in your cycles ladies and H&H 9 months


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Whats happened whilst i was out cutting the grass!?

I know Nina wouldnt want to offend anyone. We all need support whilst ttc, so lets keep it light in here 

X


----------



## Helena_

Haha you go away to cut grass and everything goes crazy! I think it's a sign that you should be off any and all chores. It's for the greater good ;) 

I agree, keeping it light is best. I just had to stand up for myself and other curvy women as it just struck a cord with me. But moving on!


----------



## twinmummy06

I'm sure she didn't mean it, but it just strikes a raw nerve :(

This thread definitely needs lightening up. Not sure how many people have noticed but its not the same as when we all started. I know I've personally taken to lurking as the comments about people conceiving quickly a while back really upset me. I cannot even pretend to imagine to pain of long term trying to conceive and it's difficulties. 
But I do know the pain of losing a child. And that's why we are here. United in grief and determination. We all know that a bfp is not the goal. A healthy baby in our arms is. 

Big :hugs:


----------



## Helena_

twinmummy06 said:


> I'm sure she didn't mean it, but it just strikes a raw nerve :(
> We all know that a bfp is not the goal. A healthy baby in our arms is.

Exactly this :hugs: we all just want the baby. The bfp doesn't matter when we all know how quickly it can all turn south :(


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Please dont take offence at people conceiving quickly, we wish we could be like them  thats a compliment! 

Anyway lol im not used to this kind of talk. 
X


----------



## cathgibbs

MRsB Pop over to my journal to let me know how your getting on this cycle hun - I wonder if the relaxed approach will last ;-D xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Helena_ said:


> twinmummy06 said:
> 
> 
> We all know that a bfp is not the goal. A healthy baby in our arms is.
> 
> Exactly this :hugs: we all just want the baby. The bfp doesn't matter when we all know how quickly it can all turn south :(Click to expand...


As quoted from Susan in a previous discussion :thumbup: I thought it just summed things up perfectly.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath sorry u are leaving us. Its all turned sour all of a sudden. I will come to your journal and stalk u  x


----------



## twinmummy06

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Please dont take offence at people conceiving quickly, we wish we could be like them  thats a compliment!
> 
> Anyway lol im not used to this kind of talk.
> X

It was the chatter that surrounded it :nope:

But onwards and upwards :thumbup:


----------



## cathgibbs

I feel like im a ghost hun lol - yeah please do! I wonder if we will get a BFP the same time?? 

xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I hope so! I really want us both to get BFP! Then be bump buddies x


----------



## cathgibbs

Imagine that lol - Fab hun! Speak soon :-D xxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

See u in the BFP Announcement section  x


----------



## Helena_

Good luck cath..hope to see you in the bfp group soon :)


----------



## Nina83

Well, I'm out of here.
I know everyone lives their lives differently, and I've had my share as well.
I was overweight when I was about 20 and fell deep into bulimia. When I started throwing up blood- I just started starving myself. Anorexia hit me bad, it was the worst year of my life and I'm still paying for the damage almost 10 years later.
I am not naturally slim, an work hard every day to try and keep my weight healthy without starving myself. So Helena, I really resent your statement as well.
When a healthy guy all of a sudden drops dead, and you hear he doesn't smoke, never drank, worked out, the whole ten yards, you don't go around thinking to yourself- well then- that doesn't give me the right to even be alive!
I never said that anyone who is overweight, drinks, is unhealthy, does drugs, smokes, whatever, doesn't deserve to have a baby. I never ever said that no one deserves a baby, or deserves to wait forever to actually get pregnant. 
Yes I got pregnant first cycle after my miscarriage, which took 8 months to get and lost it, so how lucky am I?
Maybe I offended someone more than once? That's wonderful to know I've done it before and am such a horrible person. I'll get out of everyone's way now.
I'm in tears right now, but I guess that's OK after hurting other feelings I do deserve it, right?

It was a mistake even coming here.
Mrs.B, I'm hoping your turn comes real soon- big hugs.
Cath, I'm still stalking.


----------



## Helena_

Good luck cath..hope to see you in the bfp group soon :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hugs Nina xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I would feel the same way as u. Good luck hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Hugs, Nina. 

Hugs, Cath.

Hugs, Mrs. B.

Hugs, everyone! :hugs:


I think emotions are just charged and, I know for me, when that happens, it can be easy to misunderstand someone's intent.

Of course, everyone has the right to get their BFP and add to their own family. Of course.

And we never know how hard someone else is trying to have a baby- we can't see their effort, nor should it matter.

But, it's kinda hard to see a veritable baby smoking cigarettes while pregnant and I'm over here trying as hard as I can... (knowing full well maybe she tries to get pregnant and just doesn't have a good role model for how to BE PREGNANT. My heart still aches for her, because I am sappy like that.)

My motto, even still: Be kinder than necessary. *Everyone* is fighting their own battle. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

We're all in this together. 

One of my favorite lines from P. S. I Love You is, "We may all be alone, but we're all together in that, too." 

So very true. 

Happy Friday!


----------



## c.m.c

Ladies this thread and you all are what has gotten me through every day since my ectopic. I was on BnB when using cloth nappies with DD and then I left BnB as I didn't need it....after the ectopic I needed it sooooo much!

I have found great support in ALL of you ladies, every one of you!!! We all have our good days and bad days and I hope we can all still realise our goal here is supporting each other through it all


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Well said cmc . Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Im back.....thread is a nicer calmer place tbis evening and ill miss my ttc girlies too much...

Nina get your ass back on here lovely. We are here for you xxxxxxxx im gonna hunt you down on fb! Xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

I wish it was evening here, Cath. I still have 2.5 hours to go before I get to leave for the day... Cannot stop counting the minutes. :blush:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Xxxx

I hope Nina will come back xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Happily have u tested yet? Hope u are having a good day at work x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww its 8.10pm here hun thank god im exhausted today! Yeah did you test hun xxx

Iv just messaged Nina on fb now xxxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Cath- I sent Nina a PM on here. 

Cath and Mrs B- I tested this am, but had a :bfn: which I kinda figured I would. Still no AF, though. Just waiting for it... :shrug:

Okay, so now I know you are about 6 hours ahead of me. Can't wait for my 810pm to come around! :happydance:


----------



## Nina83

Yes Cath, you are a stalker <3
I don't really feel like sharing right now. Just need some time to lick my wounds. I'm not angry, just feel really hurt.
I love you guys, I'll be back soon. Mucho love :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Happily thats weird hun how many days late r u? 

Lol ill be fast asleep in 6 hoursi need my zzzz 

Awww Nina. ..we are here for you lovely ok just remember that hun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## c.m.c

Happily .....sorry you got bfn...do you usually have long cycles?? 


AFM...DH asked me if I wanted a bottle of wine when he was going to town to the shop...I was like...eh...r u serious? He forgot god love him. Ava is in bed...she's so tired we took her to a play f her fav book .room on the broom. So now DH is having a beer I'm off to the bath with a lush bath bomb!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Im having a glass of wine now....dont normally drink but after today I bloody need it! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello !!!!i go to work and miss all the drama !! Lol and poor Susan missed it all !!! This journey is so so hard at every stage everyone has different struggles , we also all have good and terrible days :( 

I for one am glad to see everyone back xxxxxx I'm sure no one ment any offence , personally I resented anyone and everyone who could and was pregnant . It was NOTHING to do with them and EVERYTHING to do with my own grief and anger . 
Proper hugs to everyone , hopefully tommrow will be a better day xxxxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

cathgibbs said:


> Happily thats weird hun how many days late r u?
> 
> Lol ill be fast asleep in 6 hoursi need my zzzz
> 
> Awww Nina. ..we are here for you lovely ok just remember that hun xxxxxxxxxx

I'll be headed to the bar in 6 hours. LOL My girlfriend is coming in from Houston. 

From my "normal cycle"? I am about 9 days late. Yup. So, I guess this cycle will be abnormal. I hope I get my period at least and don't completely skip it. When I was a lot younger, I would go months without a period. That's when they diagnosed me with PCOS. The kicker was that I was completely appropriate weight for my height so there was little I could do to help myself. Since then, my periods regulated and for the last two years, I've had regular periods until the miscarriage. :shrug:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Happily im sorry u are still waiting and got bfn. Have u been to the docs about your cycles lately? Clomid would help u i think. Xxx

Left wonderin hope u are ok hun. Susan didnt miss it, she was here. I was out cutting my grass lol.

Cmc funny that your DH asked if u wanted wine. I will be drinking my fair share tomorrow night.

Nina come back when u are ready. U will be welcomed with open arms xxx

Cath i hope u have enjoyed your wine hun

Xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Once my husband goes for his sperm analysis, which was rescheduled for Wednesday, I will be able to be placed on Clomid on the 16th when I go to the doctor. He won't do it without the SA, which makes sense, but is so frustrating. 

More frustrating? The SA is $130 and is probably not covered by insurance. IF the SA comes back with abnormal results, we have to pay another $335 for the FS to consult with us about the results before they are released to my Gyno. :cry: Here's hoping they are okay.


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol I didn't mean Susan I mean the REAL bold one of the group SARAH :haha:


----------



## ladyluck84

Helena_ said:


> Lady- do whatever you feel absolutely necessary! I worried if we didn't dtd daily, we'd miss the egg. It was exhausting, but I freaked out worrying we'd skip a day. Silly, I know what with all I know about sperm and daily usually not being the best. But when we first concieved it was on vacation and we were dtd multiple times a day, so I felt we needed to make that happen again. Also, oddly enough...each time we've concieved, we were in california. Each time I miscarried I was back home in NJ. I refuse to go back to NJ until well into my pregnancy now. Absolutely no reasoning behind it other than me being crazy. Oh how our silly minds work :haha:

I think if I thought doing handstands with my tongue out would make me pregnant then I would! : )


----------



## ladyluck84

cathgibbs said:


> Im back.....thread is a nicer calmer place tbis evening and ill miss my ttc girlies too much...
> 
> Nina get your ass back on here lovely. We are here for you xxxxxxxx im gonna hunt you down on fb! Xxx

Oh good! I'm glad your back!!! NINA.....come back!!


----------



## hilslo

Hey lady - how are your scars doing these days? Did the swelling go down? 

I tucked my knees up to my chest for an hour with my hips propped up on a cushion then didn't get up to go to the loo until the morning. V uncomfortable and not very dignified but it seemed to do the trick!


----------



## ladyluck84

Hi well the one on the left and in my tummy button are tiny flat lines and I'm sure they will fade to nothing. I'm afraid the one that they took everything out of isnt great. it has healed well but is a hole it's just like an extra belly button! I'm just going to have to think of some great story to tell people ....shark bite?....what do you think?


----------



## hilslo

Shark bite is probably unrealistic as it would have left a bigger bite. How about a stingray attack ( the tail could have got you!) or a stab would from when you saved someone from a knife attack - then you sound like a hero too! Bonus points!


----------



## ladyluck84

:thumbup:Ha being a hero yes I like the sound of that!


----------



## c.m.c

Happily I hope the SA goes well......FX for you. Hope something happens with AF even...it must be frustrating getting bfn and no AF!! I not know much about clomid but I guess it's not called a wonder drug for nothing!


Ll84..... Maybe that scar will just always be there...hope it fades a bit!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol left wondering im sure one of the others have told Sarah lol apparently they had seen it coming for a while?! Wtf?

Awww happily df and I are paying to go private aswell hun its very costly. If you do need to see the fs will that be covered? 

Morning mrsb has af yet gone yet?

Hey Ll86. How are you doing hun xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Morning.

Af has pretty much gone. Gone for 9 months lol. 
Happily i hope the sa comes back good. Clomid will sort your cycles out.

Im setting off for hen do now. Have a nice weekend everyone xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

cathgibbs said:


> Lol left wondering im sure one of the others have told Sarah lol apparently they had seen it coming for a while?! Wtf?
> 
> Missed this part of the conversation. Where is Sarah and what's been coming for a while?


----------



## c.m.c

BrsB...good attitude to have...don't be buying any tampax this month because you will DTD and get your BFP!! I think Sarah's advice was good to DTD from day 6 on then we are all covered. I did that and dream too...don't know if it helped 


Cath your app is next week don't it? Oooo my FX for you guys! His SA should be grand though as you've got pregnant before. FX for some answers


----------



## cathgibbs

Lady im not shre what that was referring to either tbh hun . sarah has been banned off bnb sbe will be back in August I think hun.

Oohhh yay for no more af for 9 months! Nice to see you sounding positive! Have a fab hen do!

Yeah c.m.ci was scared incase there was a problem with df swimmers but we have been pg 3 times so obviously the problems lie with me so fx its a quick fix!

How are you hun? Xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

How much is it to go private?


----------



## c.m.c

Ll84.... For antenatal care it's 3000!!! 


Not sure about fertility specialists...I assume a first appointment would be 150 to 200 quid??!


----------



## ladyluck84

3000 wow wee!


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,
We're back from the holidays. Had a great time! And now we're back and at long last will be starting TTC again this month. I'm excited and terrified at the same time! Had a short & light AF again this month so I'm afraid I have a thin uterine lining :(. Will be taking baby aspirin for that and I am also looking for supplements!?
I also started taking a B Vitamin complex which I read helps with the luteal phase and low progesterone. 
I'm on CD4 and guess I'll O around 13th August. So will start BD around the 8th. Hope I'll manage to get and stay pregnant this time [-o&lt;


----------



## Left wonderin

Last cycle when I got my BFP a nurse in work told me to take Brazil nuts as they improve the quality of your lining and help with implantation . I took 3 per day from just after o/v to testing day :) ... Just thought I'd pass it on xxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Not great for thE waist line lol. ......


----------



## c.m.c

Fingers crossed for you ece.......I take pregnacare....does the Pre conception pregnacare help with the lining?


----------



## hilslo

Ece - i was (still am!) worried about my light af. I barely got two days and v light. My luteal phase has always been on the short side. I read up ALOT on it and found various things to help. I took a vitamin b complex (apparently you need b6 and b12) and started taking vit c the cycle i got my bfp. Not sure if it was a coincidence but I'd def give it ago as you can't mess your body up by taking vit c! I also found out that l-arginine and magnesium are good. I have two unopened packs in my drawer as was planning on trying them next cycle but my bfp got in first. 
I'm still worried about a thin lining but then I tell myself that my last little bean managed to implant in my tube. ( and was thriving at past 13 weeks until it got too big for the tube) so maybe they don't need as much of a cushion as we think!

Hope you had a fab holiday. I'm in countdown mode for mine. One week on Thurs! Woo hoo!


----------



## HappilyTTC

Just take heed with the kind of magnesium you get. I take the prenatals and all those large pills no problem, but something with the consistency of a regular mag pill makes it stick in my throat. I have to get gel coated capsules. Also, it give me the poops a little bit. :rofl:


----------



## ece77

Left wonderin - I'm not sure I can find Brazil nuts in Turkey but I'll try ;)

Hilslo - What you're saying really makes me wonder! Maybe when the little bean is healthy on its own, it really does not need much to thrive!

cmc & HappilyTTC - Thanks for the advice ladies ;)

How are you all? I know some of us are more or less are in the same days of our cycle, waiting for the big O! How are the preggo ladies? Has MS kicked in?


----------



## cathgibbs

LL its £150 for a consultation in the fertility clinic where i live hun - C.m.c is right though it averagwes from 150-200.

MrsB How was the hen weekend hun?? 

Ece glad you had a fab holiday hun!! Nice and refresh ready to ttc!! 

Happily - any sign of af yet? xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Off to have a sexual health test tomorrow! My gp as said they need to rule everything out before referal was anyone else asked to do this?!


----------



## cathgibbs

hhmmmm my GP didnt recommend it but after the ectopic I made df and I go as Iv heard a cause of mc's can be due to an infection - not necesssarily a STD or STI but just a bacterial infection like BV or something hun xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

ladyluck84 said:


> Off to have a sexual health test tomorrow! My gp as said they need to rule everything out before referal was anyone else asked to do this?!

When I was referred to a fertility specialist the first thing they did was a full std screen, thyroid function, ovarian reserve test (Amh) & all the auto immune stuff like lupus etc


----------



## cathgibbs

When a GP refers you a GP will not do all of that - its diff to Australia/USA to the UK - your first apt with a FS in the UK/Ireland will be a talk through of your family history, see what vaccinations you have had as you may need a top up - if so you cant ttc for a few weeks. then they will weigh you and take measurements etc then will make an apt for you to go back and have DH's SA and for you to have a scan etc and maybe even book you in for a HSG - thats why we are going private - my apt for NHS is in December then I will have to go back for SA and scans whereas private I will get scanned, DF will get his SA and they will go through the next step - hopefully if I need a HSG we can just jump back to the NHS then


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi ladies. 
Im back from the hen do. Had a good weekend. Very tired still.
Ive not been thinking about ttc. Im not going to temp or think about what cycle im on. I will prob be quiet on here this cycle and see if it helps. Prob wont help get me a bfp but might help me feel happier and not as obssesed.
I hope u are all doing ok xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsb I havent took my temp since Sat and feel so much better for it - I think we are going to take the relaxed approach too hun xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Broody glad you enjoyed the hen did ya have much of a sore head lol..


----------



## c.m.c

ladyluck84 said:


> Off to have a sexual health test tomorrow! My gp as said they need to rule everything out before referal was anyone else asked to do this?!

No but I rem before they knew about the ectopic the Registrar thought I had an infection (like a STI) and did a swab....needless to say it came back clear and my pain was obviously not due to an STI but an ectopic. I think ectopic s are more common in women who have maybe been carrying something like clamydia for years without knowing. Not to scare you but I guess it's just to rule out anything that could cause it to happen again.

90% of ectopics are a fluke....no reason no cause for it so I wouldn't worry if I were you. It's prob just a formality :hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Temping drove me a wee bit to obsession!! I stopped when I got my BFP as it was falling a bit and I was in a panic!

I think the O tests are fab though......


----------



## cathgibbs

yeah c.m.c i heard something like that too - I was a paranoid mess going there but its such a relief after you have gone though isnt it? 

I love LOVE LOVE using OPKs but I know when we go to the clinic they will tell us to stop using opks (as my cycles are quite regular) and just dtd ever 2-3 days cause iv heard that from a few people who have been and i know df will grass me up if i say im not using them lol so if I dont use them this month I can say with confidence - no I dont but I used to haha ill start back up after the apt then! xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ive been temping for ages too so its nice to stop. I stopped before when i got my bfp. I cant decide if i should do opkz. Prob not as i know roughly when i o with clomid anyway. Im just going to enjoy the summer hols and sex lol.

I didnt get very drunk so no sore head 
Xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Broody- Not getting drunk? Well, that's no fun! :haha:


----------



## c.m.c

MrsB glad you had a good time.....you're very good not getting drunk 


Cath...yeah it's scary at the time but defo good when it's done. A relief when it came back ok


----------



## ladyluck84

Well had scan, blood tests, husbands had sperm test and the GP said they are more likely to accept the referral if I also have an sti check. Because I haven't been trying for 2 years my local authority can turn down the referral until then. I have to say I have been married for 5 years so its unlikely but did I guess your right I also read that with an ectopic some can be tube damage from having an infection years before and have been unaware. I would be really upset if this was the case as only had 2 partners....I would be very unlucky!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I got a bit drunk just not very drunk lol.
There was a girl on the hen do who was 13 weeks pregnant so that made me feel a bit down thinking that i should be pregnant too. 
X


----------



## c.m.c

MrsB I know that would ave been difficult.:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks hun. I know u guys understand. I keep feeling so down. I just want me baby back and i keep having a little cry. Im not the same person anymore. This stuff changes who u are. I used to be confident and an achiever. Now i just feel like a failure. 
Sorry im not very positive. I dont want to bring u girls down. Im just thinking out loud. 
X


----------



## HappilyTTC

:hugs: MrsB. No need to feel bad about being down. We can try to pick you back up!


----------



## Nina83

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Thanks hun. I know u guys understand. I keep feeling so down. I just want me baby back and i keep having a little cry. Im not the same person anymore. This stuff changes who u are. I used to be confident and an achiever. Now i just feel like a failure.
> Sorry im not very positive. I dont want to bring u girls down. Im just thinking out loud.
> X

You're not a failure hun <3
I wish I had something wiser to say, but I don't. This stuff does change a person, I keep telling myself that in a few years I'll understand that this molded me into who I will be. Stronger. That's the only thing I have that can keep me going. It's so hard to understand and accept though. ((hugs))


----------



## ladyluck84

I feel exactly the same! I'm not the person I issued to be. We celebrated our anniversary a few weeks ago and I just kept thinking wow I was so happy then and if only I knew what was lying ahead of me. But I totally agree with Nina it has changed us but in a few years time we will look back on this a stronger person and wonder how we ever got through it


----------



## ladyluck84

* used (not issued predictive text)


----------



## c.m.c

Hugs everyone.


I agree it does change us!!


I hope in years to come we look back and think...wow we got through that!! Because we will get there.....I don't think we will begin to get over it till there's rainbow babies in each of our arms


----------



## Nina83

ladyluck84 said:


> I feel exactly the same! I'm not the person I issued to be. We celebrated our anniversary a few weeks ago and I just kept thinking wow I was so happy then and if only I knew what was lying ahead of me. But I totally agree with Nina it has changed us but in a few years time we will look back on this a stronger person and wonder how we ever got through it

Sometimes fate is like a small sandstorm that keeps changing directions. You change direction but the sandstorm chases you. You turn again, but the storm adjusts. Over and over you play this out, like some ominous dance with death just before dawn. Why? Because this storm isn't something that blew in from far away, something that has nothing to do with you. This storm is you. Something inside of you. So all you can do is give in to it, step right inside the storm, closing your eyes and plugging up your ears so the sand doesn't get in, and walk through it, step by step. There's no sun there, no moon, no direction, no sense of time. Just fine white sand swirling up into the sky like pulverized bones. That's the kind of sandstorm you need to imagine.

An you really will have to make it through that violent, metaphysical, symbolic storm. No matter how metaphysical or symbolic it might be, make no mistake about it: it will cut through flesh like a thousand razor blades. People will bleed there, and you will bleed too. Hot, red blood. You'll catch that blood in your hands, your own blood and the blood of others.

And once the storm is over you won't remember how you made it through, how you managed to survive. You won't even be sure, in fact, whether the storm is really over. But one thing is certain. When you come out of the storm you won't be the same person who walked in. That's what this storm's all about.

&#8213; Haruki Murakami, Kafka on the Shore 

<3<3<3


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks ladies.

U girls are amazing. U always know the right things to say. I never thought about looking back and thinking that. I hope our luck changes soon and we can all be happy again. 
Thank u everyone xxx


----------



## lune_miel

What a great statement - I really feel like a different person, too! I wonder to God why I was given these struggles and if he'll ever bless me with a child. I don't know if I should pray for it or pray to let me stop obsessing and leave it up to him.

I'm sure you feel as I do that you never thought _you'd_ be one to face fertility challenges.

I got AF so August is my last month on Clomid. DH is going to have SA this week. Idk why since we just conceived in Feb no problem. The doc said maybe he just had a lucky sperm that one time and I kinda wanted to slap her. Oh well, RE is next but I hope I don't need it!


----------



## c.m.c

Lune my fingers are crossed for August for you.

Hopefully your OH sperm is good as you were pregnant earlier this year. FX


----------



## lune_miel

CMC - thanks- did you do anything special to catch your rainbow?


----------



## c.m.c

Lune I remember dream saying that Sarah told her to DTD from cd6..... So I did that.....well cd7 ....I Had O really early...I got my peak smile day 10..... Have you heard of SMEP? Sperm meets egg programme or plan....not sure if the P is for plan or programme but I wanted to do that...I was DTD every other day but low and behold O was so early I never really got to do SMEP.

Hope Sarah's advice was what did it for dream and myself!!


----------



## Helena_

Lune- I also dtd starting as soon as af left. It was something like cd 5-6


----------



## lune_miel

Did you lay there after or use softcups? I can't remember exactly what I did when I got my bfp. But this last month we were in a hurry one day so I had to get up and the other time I tried to lay there on a pillow but I had drank so much water to be hydrated that I had to get up to pee! I'm afraid I didn't give them a chance to swim up. 

I just watched the Great Sperm Race (youtube it) so it's on my mind!


----------



## c.m.c

Once we were going out so I lay 10 mins!! I think I did try to lie for 20mins and not move!!! I put my ass in the air for about 5 mins too lol:haha:


----------



## xxDreamxx

I did what Sarah suggested as hubby has a very low sperm count (4 million when the average is 20 - 40 million). I started cd6 & every 2nd day till smiley on cd12, then did cd13 for luck. I used pre seed lubricant about half hour before dtd & laid with a wedged pillow under me for half an hour, also tmi but made sure I had the big 'O' each time too as I heard it causes the cervix to spasm and can draw sperm up.

Still I don't ovulate on my own without follicle stimulating shots, so the Dr believes it was what happened the previous month that maybe forced my body into ovulating.


----------



## Helena_

I used preseed and softcups almost every time


----------



## Nina83

Lune, we DTD in the morning and kept my hips up. Kegels afterwards is also supposed to help. Yup, did that too!
Hope it proves to work again.
Have you seen this- Sperm meets egg? It's amazing! (it also makes things look awfully simple in some sort of a way, doesn't it?)


----------



## ladyluck84

What an amazing video.


----------



## hilslo

Nina - your chart is looking really good. When are you thinking of testing?


----------



## c.m.c

Nina you will not believe this but I saw that video when I was first pregnant with the ectopic here on BnB....I have spent the last 4 days trying to find it again and couldn't.

Thank you Nina!!


----------



## Nina83

c.m.c said:


> Nina you will not believe this but I saw that video when I was first pregnant with the ectopic here on BnB....I have spent the last 4 days trying to find it again and couldn't.
> 
> Thank you Nina!!

I know, isn't it amazing?! I showed DH and we both sat there in shock. Life is such a miracle! (am I the only one who sort of felt for the sperm that was stuck and left behind?!)


----------



## cathgibbs

Nina your chart is looking FAB! xxx


----------



## Nina83

hilslo said:


> Nina - your chart is looking really good. When are you thinking of testing?

I've already tested and nothing. But I'm not disappointed. Last time I got a level of 7HCG on 12dpo, and only a clear +HPT on CD14 so I know anything can happen. 

If this doesn't end in pregnancy, there is something seriously wrong with my body and I need my hormone levels and all that checked out. I feel like crap stepped on more than once.


----------



## c.m.c

I was wondering are the sperm really that small in comparison to the egg!?.???....?


----------



## Nina83

cathgibbs said:


> Nina your chart is looking FAB! xxx

Thanks, it looks kind of rocky, but then all my charts are. FF picked up a triphasic pattern which is no surprise, Most of mine are.

Is your appointment on the 10th? This weekend! So soon!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina your chart is great. The video is class. DH and i have watched loads of videos on youtube. 
X


----------



## Nina83

c.m.c said:


> I was wondering are the sperm really that small in comparison to the egg!?.???....?

They are. The egg is the biggest cell in the human body! That's crazy. 
I remember a video I also saw of an egg being fertilized. It took like, 15 second from when the sperm met the egg until the egg formed it's envelope around it, or whatever it's called. I'll try to find it at home!


----------



## ladyluck84

c.m.c said:


> Nina you will not believe this but I saw that video when I was first pregnant with the ectopic here on BnB....I have spent the last 4 days trying to find it again and couldn't.
> 
> Thank you Nina!!

It just shows how easy it is for the egg to settle in a tube!


----------



## cathgibbs

When will you test hun? It looks REALLY good!! Fx!!!

Yep Sat but tbh its a waste of time DF And I had a huge row last night and iv realised i dont want to ttc any more - we got until December to get a bfp and my heart isnt in it anymore - in my mind im thinking whats the point in getting pregnant just to have a mc after mc oh and maybe another ectopic thrown in?? xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Oh no cath! trying can be really stressful maybe you just need a break? Why do u only have until December.


----------



## cathgibbs

tbh hun we arent really into TTC iygwim? Just have sex around fertile week. we are getting married in Sept 2015 so any later than December would mean me dieting like a mad un to fit into my dress and we want the baby to be older than 9 months - df is not happy at all xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Cath it's so hard to keep going when you feel like that. It's so understandable. You've wanted this app for ages so give the appt a go!!

I have a work friend who had 8MCs then she went over to st Mary's in London (where Prince George was born lol) and they did loads of tests....turns out it was a simple solution...she needed anti coagulant injections every week to 35 weeks gestation....she now has 2 perfect children.

I know it's soooooo hard, I can't even begin to imagine what it's like....but don't lose hope xxxx


----------



## ladyluck84

so do you think you will keep trying until December then?


----------



## Nina83

Cath, You know that with that attitude you're probably going to get pregnant after December, right? ;)
I'm sorry about your fight, but I know that after we fight and I think- this is it- it's the end, this is THE fight, it all gets better a few days later <3


----------



## cathgibbs

We will go on the pill after December - I really dont want to be flying to Cyprus with a 3 month old and trying to organise little bits and bobs out there at least if we get preg before December the baby will be 12 months so mil or my mother could have the baby. I think we are going to stop ttc from now - we will go to the apt on Sat otherwise we will get charged a cancellation fee, and its handy to know if there is anything wrong? my head feels like its going to explode xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

ill still be here though!! I want you ladies to get your bfps!! xxx


----------



## Nina83

cathgibbs said:


> We will go on the pill after December - I really dont want to be flying to Cyprus with a 3 month old and trying to organise little bits and bobs out there at least if we get preg before December the baby will be 12 months so mil or my mother could have the baby. I think we are going to stop ttc from now - we will go to the apt on Sat otherwise we will get charged a cancellation fee, and its handy to know if there is anything wrong? my head feels like its going to explode xxx

I'm sorry <3 It is good to know if there is anything wrong though, don't cancel.


----------



## ece77

Hi Cath
Sorry you're feeling low! I myself have my down moments quite a lot, so I guess I can feel for you. I know it's totally your decision and I wouldn't want to interfere or such but why are you so keen on the date? 
I was doing a phd forever and all I could think was finishing it and then starting ttc. Well, guess what, I couldn't finish the phd; it was so overwhelming in the end, I was almost crying every single day. I guess putting off ttc month after month added extra stress too. 
And now I'm struggling to have a baby and I'm also 35+ which doesn't make things easier. Sometimes I think, maybe I just could have a baby and finish my phd if I wasn't so stubborn about thinking everything should be in a certain order that I dictated.
I know you're still much younger and have much more time ahead of you. But I know I regret all those years which seem so much wasted right now. Why don't you at least try until June 2014? Then the baby will be around 6 months old at the wedding and you'll have plenty of time putting off weight and even be able to leave him/her to your mil/mother ;)
Hope you won't take my words as meddling.
:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sorry Cath. Just do what u think is best. Maybe dont stop ttc but just not think about it as much. I think i need to do that too. Its very tough ttc for so long. X


----------



## cathgibbs

Ece of course I dont think your meddling hun :hugs: im a very organised person lol I know you cant really be organised when ttc lol although I do think we will have to extend the 'cut off' mark to maybe June like you said? It such hard work isnt it ladies? Df and I are back talking but it still doesnt make me feel any better? Maybe im getting myself worked up and paranoid theres going to be something bad they find in this apt?? 

Anyhow...enough about me....

How are we all ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Cath- I am sorry you are not feeling upbeat. :hugs: I understand what you mean about gearing yourself up in case something is found in the appt. It's going to be great, though. I think you may just get pregnant when you are not trying. :haha:

Nina- holy moly, your chart looks great!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Happily i cant believe u are still waiting for af....suxh a long cycle
X


----------



## HappilyTTC

No kidding, Mrs B! Still waiting. I have a little cramping right now, but with the way my temps spiked up who knows? I never ever ever have cramped with AF but maybe this is just a different cycle.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes its strange the way your temp has gone down then up. X


----------



## Helena_

Happily- I had a spike like that with my bfp!


----------



## HappilyTTC

Helena: Well, I don't think it's that, but that would be awesome! We didn't BD very much this cycle. I have had what is like a creamy EWCM the last couple of days... I am supposed to start Friday, according to My Days and tomorrow according to FF. If the few times we BDed knocked me up... that would be amazing! 

I'll keep you posted. :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Helena_ said:


> Happily- I had a spike like that with my bfp!

Me too !!! All other charts I had a dip , month I got BFP I had a spike :)


----------



## HappilyTTC

That's exciting. I finally told my parents I am trying so they are super happy and supportive. Hope we caught it! That would be amazing. If not... next month!!!


----------



## Helena_

My Ovulation ChartHere's my bfp chart. I didn't even have the greatest rise for ovulation. My non bfp charts were so much more obvious. And my opk was positive for only the day of o. Thank god we dtd every day haha but with that said, we dtd days and days (I'm talking 3-6 days. He has strong swimmers i guess) before o and never right around o with my two miscarriages. So anything is possible


----------



## cathgibbs

Happily when are you testing hun?? xxxx


----------



## c.m.c

Happily have u tested again?

Do you use opk,s?

It's soooooo strange how long this cycle has been


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Happily. Did u tell your mum about losing your baby? Its nice that u have shared and are getting supported. X


----------



## HappilyTTC

Well, I tested this morning, and nada.

My mom knew about the miscarriage. She experienced one with her first pregnancy, too. She's kinda matter of fact about some things, so to her it was no big deal.

My cycle is super confusing me this month!!!


----------



## ladyluck84

Well I'm 9 dpo and have been very achy. this will be first af after ectopic and I feel she might be on her way in the next week


----------



## ladyluck84

Where is everyone else in their cycles and how are u all feeling?


----------



## c.m.c

ladyluck84 said:


> Well I'm 9 dpo and have been very achy. this will be first af after ectopic and I feel she might be on her way in the next week

Hi Ll ....my first cycle was very sore. I had bad O pain and a lot of twinges nd healing aches. When AF arrived I was happy to have another month to heal. The 2nd month was my BFP month....it was different I int have much pain. FX you're healing well:thumbup:


----------



## ticklemonster

Hey everyone, hope your all ok. I've just got back from my hols last night. Thought I would do a test this morning.............it was a BFP. I have no idea how far on I am, all I know is my last period was 14th June. I did test before I went away last week but it was negative. Any clues?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congratulstions ticklemonster.

LL84 good luck hun

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

ticklemonster said:


> Hey everyone, hope your all ok. I've just got back from my hols last night. Thought I would do a test this morning.............it was a BFP. I have no idea how far on I am, all I know is my last period was 14th June. I did test before I went away last week but it was negative. Any clues?

Congratulations! Maybe you ovulated later than you thought?
Only a scan will tell :)


----------



## twinmummy06

Congrats ticklemonster! 
No idea about dates - do you have any idea when you may have ovulated?


----------



## xxDreamxx

Congratulations Ticklemonster - wonderful news. My LMP was just before you 11 June but I ovulated 2 days early so I am 8+4 by LMP but 8+6 by O. Maybe you ovulated later, hence why you didn't show a BFP before your holiday.


----------



## hilslo

Woooo hooooo! Congratulations tickle monster!!!!! At least you get to bypass some of the weeks of worry in the first tri!!!!! Are you going to book an early scan so you can be dated? Number 9!!!! 

Ladyluck - good luck for your tww. Fingers crossed for you. Even if it's a no go, Cmc and I both got our bfps on our second cycle....

Nina - how are you feeling hun? Are you going to test today or wait for af to be late? Any gut feeling either way? My fingers are crossed tor you! xx


----------



## ladyluck84

Congratulations we are doing well on this thread! 

yes I'm happy to wait until next cycle, didn't really try this time as I'm not sure I'm physically ready


----------



## c.m.c

Wow tickle monster that's fab! Congrats


When did you take he last test? U maybe O later?


----------



## ticklemonster

I took a test on the 2nd August which was negative. Then took the positive one this morning. I have no idea when I ovulated. Any one know roughly for me? Think I will have to book in for an early scan x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I will add u as number 9  x


----------



## lune_miel

Nina - :test:

CD6 for me :coffee:


----------



## c.m.c

lune_miel said:


> Nina - :test:
> 
> CD6 for me :coffee:

Cd6....... Get dtd:haha:


AFM....I think I can feel discomfort at my right side....I'm soooooo petrified :dohh:


----------



## Nina83

lune_miel said:


> Nina - :test:
> 
> CD6 for me :coffee:

LOL! I have no idea what's up with me. I did have a slight dip, but it's really minor. I did test, something faint came up, not sure if it's an evap or not.
Whatever. I'm 13dpo, and my LP is usually 15 days. I start spotting about a day or 2 before though. Nothing yet.
I still have sharp pains on my side every now and then, and super wet/creamy (comes and goes though) Cervix is high and medium soft.
If by 15dpo I don't get AF I'll schedule a blood test. I've had enough of HPT.


----------



## c.m.c

Nina83 said:


> lune_miel said:
> 
> 
> Nina - :test:
> 
> CD6 for me :coffee:
> 
> LOL! I have no idea what's up with me. I did have a slight dip, but it's really minor. I did test, something faint came up, not sure if it's an evap or not.
> Whatever. I'm 13dpo, and my LP is usually 15 days. I start spotting about a day or 2 before though. Nothing yet.
> I still have sharp pains on my side every now and then, and super wet/creamy (comes and goes though) Cervix is high and medium soft.
> If by 15dpo I don't get AF I'll schedule a blood test. I've had enough of HPT.Click to expand...


Something faint.......:coffee: o please don't keep us waiting that long!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Tickle monster congradulations :) yahooo . My lmp was the 14th of May so I will be 13 weeks on Tuesday , so I'm guessing your between 8 and 9 weeks ? 

Nina I'm hoping that the "faint line " is the start of your BFP xxxxxxx


----------



## Nina83

Left wonderin said:


> Tickle monster congradulations :) yahooo . My lmp was the 14th of May so I will be 13 weeks on Tuesday , so I'm guessing your between 8 and 9 weeks ?
> 
> Nina I'm hoping that the "faint line " is the start of your BFP xxxxxxx

I'm just hoping something happens. Seriously, the pain is bearable, but it's been going on for too long and for no apparent reason, it's starting to worry me.
I hope it's just a little one digging deep.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good luck Nina xxx


----------



## ticklemonster

Left wonderin said:


> Tickle monster congradulations :) yahooo . My lmp was the 14th of May so I will be 13 weeks on Tuesday , so I'm guessing your between 8 and 9 weeks ?
> 
> Nina I'm hoping that the "faint line " is the start of your BFP xxxxxxx

Will I be that far along though as I gt a negative test only last week? I'm so scared to go to drs too, as I keep thinking its another blighted ovum and they are going to tell me the baby isn't growing!


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina a faint line? That sounds good! Was that today?


----------



## twinmummy06

Ticklemonster - the odds are definitely in your favour. I've had one BO out of 5 pregnancies. The odds of getting two BO's (especially in a row) are low, so try relax (I know, I know :haha:)


Good luck nina - I hope this is it.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Ticklemonster - get a digital test with conception indicator or see your Dr & ask for hcg levels to be tested. Then you can organise when you want a scan. At the very least, even if its too early, they can see a sack in the uterus. {hugs} how long are your cycles normally?

Nina - keeping everything crossed for you :)

Sarah should be back this week - yay! That month must have seemed so long for her


----------



## ticklemonster

xxDreamxx said:


> Ticklemonster - get a digital test with conception indicator or see your Dr & ask for hcg levels to be tested. Then you can organise when you want a scan. At the very least, even if its too early, they can see a sack in the uterus. {hugs} how long are your cycles normally?
> 
> Nina - keeping everything crossed for you :)
> 
> Sarah should be back this week - yay! That month must have seemed so long for her

My cycles are normally every 28 days, usually like clockwork. I'm going to talk with my dr hopefully tomorrow and see what she suggests. I feel 8 weeks pregnant with the bloat but was just confused as to why it only showed positive this week?


----------



## xxDreamxx

I would ask for an early scan, I think you are far enough that they should see something. Not sure why you didn't get your BFP before your trip.... I am sure the Dr can assist though :)


----------



## ece77

Good morning ladies,

Ticklemonster - Congratulations! Try not to worry (as if it's possible :)). And I'd second Susan. Just ask for an early scan for ease of mind.

Nina - Did you test again? FX for you!

How are all the other preggo ladies? And the yet-unpreggo ones?

I'm on CD12 today and had my 2nd +OPK which is quite darker than yesterday's. We could only start BD last night, since DH had a painful skin abscess on his buttocks for a couple of days :(. Since we have such a short time span this month, we just forgot about every two days and decided to go with 2 x every day :rofl:.

I guess I may have a temp rise tomorrow morning or the day after so I'm not very hopeful with this cycle. But I'll just keep on doing what needs to be done and pray...


----------



## cathgibbs

Tickle I wuld say about 8 weeks too hun congrats!! Id advise against a CB digi conception as they just cause sooooo much worry - request an early sacan hun - they should give you one or just say you dont know when your last AF was haha! 

How are you all doing ladies? 

xxx


----------



## Nina83

I think AF has come. Right on time. Our bodies are friggin amazing.


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh hun im so sorry!!! xxxxxxxxx bloody bitch!! have you phoned a taxi for her? xxx


----------



## ticklemonster

Thanks girls. I did a digi this morning and it said 2 to 3 weeks I'm even more confused now lol x


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep - lol they arent the best hun - they confuse you if your not sure of the dates etc - dont listen to the digi- best bet is to book an early scan hun if you can self refer - if your unsure if you can or not - give your EPU a call and ask thats what I did and cause of my history i was allowed a 6 week scan - ring them up and say your unsure of dates etc xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

jsut noticed you had a BO in May - im sure if you tell them that etc they will scan you for dating reasons xxxx


----------



## ticklemonster

I'm just waiting for my dr to ring me back xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Let us know hun....so exciting! xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Boo, Nina! :hugs: Get that :witch: outta there asap! Here's to a new chance!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww Nina sorry AF got u. Good luck with this new cycle.

Tickle - dont worry about the digital. Just wait for your scan.

Happily u still waiting for AF? Shes taking her bloody time.

Xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Mrs B- yeah. Still waiting. Someone in my journal thought it looked like i ovulated on CD42; actually, several people thought that, so we're going with 7DPO, which means I test in a week or so. I am gonna have the doctor order a blood test at my GYN appt on Friday. 

I guess I'm in a TWW... :wacko: 

Just in case, I am getting my thyroid checked Thursday since that can affect periods among other things. :shrug:


----------



## ticklemonster

I have an appt in the morning for an early scan. Very nervous but excited at the same time x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Tickle thats soooo exciting!!! Good luck hun.

Happily it does look like u may have ovulated late. I hope u are finally in the tww. X


----------



## c.m.c

Happily I really hope that you're in tww......finally!! God love u to been a long cycle.

Nina...sorry the witch came....FX this is your month.

Tickle......Fab....let us know how it goes.

AFM ...had HCG done today...will get results tomorrow. Had abdo scan.....can see a sac but I'm not hopeful till I see a heartbeat. I'm only 4+6..... There's a black thing to the left of the sac....Dr not sure what it is....though don't think he thinks it's another sac so who know? Strange. Hope it nothing bad
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## HappilyTTC

Thanks, CMC! It would be lovely if the TWW is finally here and I can get a :bfp: or at least get a period to know what's up... I am hoping I ovulated late... that would be amazing and CRAZY that our infrequent BDs would be appropriately timed, whether or not I get pregnant. So, now I wonder...

Do I got with the full TWW? Or do I go with the 45 day cycle theory which would mean I'm already late?

I ask because my doctor will probably order a blood test on Friday, so I am thinking I may save the orders for next Friday, if I can...

I don't know much about scans... but, what would lead you to believe that's not two little sacs? Looks like two little sacs to me.


----------



## hilslo

Looks like two sacs to me too!

I've had some pinkish spotting over the weekend :-(( so have brought my scan forawrd to 4pm tomorrow. Keep telling myself that if there's no red blood or cramping it's ok but I'm not convinced....

Nina - noooooooo! I'm so sorry af arrived. I was hoping she was gone for 9 months! Hope you've got that taxi booked for her.


----------



## cathgibbs

C.m.c looks like twins to me hun! 

Hilslo hugs hun but your pma is great....pink is fine as long as the cramps stay away...even with cramps it still can be fine.

Happily your cycle is crazy! 

Anyones oh had a sa? Df has had his results xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Thanks, Cath! I know! :haha:

I changed two days of watery/ creamy to ewcm and got crosshairs on the 5th, so I am just waiting now. 

Darn cycle.

:shrug:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yeah Cath my DH has had 3 SAs xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Hilslo pink potting is totally normal but you're sooooo right to get your scan moved....will be great to reassure you


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahh great mrsb ill post his results tomorrow...I think its all ok apart from one thing but he will be retested next week...luckily it cones under the price of our consultation x


----------



## Nina83

DH also had SA. Did your doctor talk to you about the results? I hate when they just hand them to you and that's that. You always expect the worst even if it's all perfect.


----------



## ladyluck84

Wow that looks like 2 sacs!!

I'm a bit worried on Wednesday I'm meant to be going to this colposcopy for precancerous cells and the letter says you can not go during your period. Well I had to cancel last month as I had ectopic and now I feel af is gonna appear any second. it also says on the letter if you cancel twice the hospital will discharge you. Both times they are completely out of my control. Do I wait and see if she arrives or do I phone them and see what they say?


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina sorry af has arrived hun I'm with you for a sep bfp

Hilso: try not to worry and keeping fingers crossed for you


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm what an interesting day all round !! Cmc defo looks like 2 sacs to me ;) maybe exciting times ahead !! Hilso its hard but try not worry I had pinkish / brown spotting on week 5 but all ok . 

Ladies where AF arrived , its crap she didn't stay away but now ya have only 2 weeks to wait to try again !! 

AFM : Had my dating scan today and I've been catapulted into the second tri !!! I thought I was 12+5 but turns out baby measuring way ahead at 14weeks !!! So they have offically changed my dates ! I still can't quite figure it out as I was charting but all I can say is I now think every month I was leaving it TOO LATE to get b'ding ! From my now dates it looks like I actually ov,d on cd9 ( luckily I used SEMP ) for the very first time ever !! And caught the egg !!! Girls my advice is get b'ding earlier than ya think ya need to !!!!! That was also the advice given to me the month I got my BFP . I thought I had the perfect chart , I'd took my temperature religiously every morning , used Opk but looks like Mother Nature cheated them all and I Ovd a week before !!!!


----------



## lune_miel

3 SA's?! Were they all different or the same?

Awaiting the results of DH's SA any day now. I am just not sure if it will mean much.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

LM - Yes they all came out different. Each time there was something borderline so he needed to repeat. Was live quite far from hospital so sperm were dying on the way lol. The 3rd SA was done at the hospital with 'mens material' for inspiration lol and the count and everything was a lot higher as it was tested a lot sooner. Also the first 2 were done by regular hospital department but 3rd was more acurate coz it was tested in the IVF lab xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Mrs broody glad the third came out 'good' so what's next for you?


----------



## cathgibbs

Left wondering fab news.

semen Volume 3.9
Sperm concentration 11.2
Total Sperm number 43.68
Total Motility 73
Progessive Motility 70.5
Sperm morphology 4


----------



## cathgibbs

Lady luck ring the clinic and explain the situation they will be fine with that


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

LM - ive got a doctors appointment on 20th to be referred back to the FS. The hospital can only see u after referal and when i got bfp they took me off. I was told that if i dont get a bfp by 6 months then i will get help. Dont know what help they mean though xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

They said to me back in march if I wasn't pregnant by the end of August then come back and they will refer me. But now I have had an ectopic do u think they still will because I have fallen twice and when I went for my check up she said your just 'unlucky'


----------



## cathgibbs

No hun - technically an ectopic doesnt count as a mc - i had my first private consultation on Sat and he said that same thing to me - as iv had 2 mc and 1 ectopic the nhs wont to do anything or technically they wont either as it will be a waste of money - as harsh it is. They dont know if the mc could have progressed to a pregnancy


----------



## ticklemonster

Hi guys just back from my scan. No news really. They saw an empty sac so said I was either very early like 4 weeks pregnant or its going to be another miscarriage. Got to go back for a repeat scan in 3 weeks. Fingers crossed I will be 7 weeks by then xxx so scared now.


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh hun iv got everything x for you!! when was your last AF? do you temp or use opks or anything? xxx


----------



## ticklemonster

My last af was 8 weeks ago but they said my cycles may have been all over place since bo in may. I don't keep track on anything. I'm hoping everything is going to be ok.


----------



## cathgibbs

And you said you took a hpt on the 2nd Aug and it was neg so realistically you could have Ov late as in 4-6 weeks late and your only 4 weeks now...did they take bloods? xxx


----------



## ticklemonster

Yeah tested neg on the 2nd then positive on the 10th. So I'm thinking fingers crossed I did ovulate very late. No bloods taken. Guess its a waiting game now xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thats what I think it is hun and that would work well with the scan then as you said its dated about 4/5 weeks along? 3 weeks is an awful long bloody time to wait though isnt it! xxx


----------



## ticklemonster

It really is. Think I'm just going to try putting it to back of my mind until then. Otherwise it's going to drive me insane.


----------



## HappilyTTC

Fingers crossed for you! Like Cath said, you probably just ovulated really late and the pregnancy isn't as far along as you thought. Don't sress. Keep your body relaxed and healthy. :hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good luck tickle. Yes best thing u can do is try to relax and not think about it too much. Im sure u are just too early along to see anything yet xxx


----------



## c.m.c

FX tickle...I think O must have been later for u


----------



## hilslo

Hi ladies. Not very good news from me. Turns out there are two but one has died already and the other has a slow heart rate of 108. It's measuring where it should do (7w2d) so it's not that I'm earlier than i thought. I going to have lost 3 babies in 4 months. I'm devastated. We have to go back in for another scan on thursday as we're supposed to be going on holiday on friday morning
I'm likely to miscarry on holiday. Life is officially sh*t


----------



## ladyluck84

Oh hilslo...what have they said about the one with a heart beat is there any chance it will be ok?


----------



## ladyluck84

ticklemonster said:


> Hi guys just back from my scan. No news really. They saw an empty sac so said I was either very early like 4 weeks pregnant or its going to be another miscarriage. Got to go back for a repeat scan in 3 weeks. Fingers crossed I will be 7 weeks by then xxx so scared now.

Well if it didn't show positive before your hols then it sounds more likely that your dates are just wrong.


----------



## lune_miel

hilslo - :hugs: Praying that the little bean can hold on


----------



## Nina83

Oh Hilslo, I'm so sorry ((hugs)) Those little ones are stronger than we think, I'm sending good thoughts your way <3


----------



## Nina83

ticklemonster, I think you're just earlier than you think. Is there any way to get a scan earlier?


----------



## c.m.c

hilslo said:


> Hi ladies. Not very good news from me. Turns out there are two but one has died already and the other has a slow heart rate of 108. It's measuring where it should do (7w2d) so it's not that I'm earlier than i thought. I going to have lost 3 babies in 4 months. I'm devastated. We have to go back in for another scan on thursday as we're supposed to be going on holiday on friday morning
> I'm likely to miscarry on holiday. Life is officially sh*t

O hilslo:hugs:

Are they sure about the other? Is 108 hb slow?

I don't understand how they can be so sure you'll lose it:shrug: ESP as its measuring so perfect

I can't believe this is happening to you:cry:


Edit.....I've read heart rate a 7 weeks should be 90 to 110....... I'm praying u dont lose this hilslo


----------



## HappilyTTC

hilslo said:


> Hi ladies. Not very good news from me. Turns out there are two but one has died already and the other has a slow heart rate of 108. It's measuring where it should do (7w2d) so it's not that I'm earlier than i thought. I going to have lost 3 babies in 4 months. I'm devastated. We have to go back in for another scan on thursday as we're supposed to be going on holiday on friday morning
> I'm likely to miscarry on holiday. Life is officially sh*t

:hugs:

Maybe the dates are wrong and you are not as far along as they think. Sending as many positive vibes your way. 

I hope this is nothing. I hope it all turns out with a healthy rainbow baby.


----------



## ticklemonster

ladyluck84 said:


> ticklemonster said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys just back from my scan. No news really. They saw an empty sac so said I was either very early like 4 weeks pregnant or its going to be another miscarriage. Got to go back for a repeat scan in 3 weeks. Fingers crossed I will be 7 weeks by then xxx so scared now.
> 
> Well if it didn't show positive before your hols then it sounds more likely that your dates are just wrong.Click to expand...

It's not that my dates are wrong it's just the lack of periods and not knowing when I ovulated that have messed it up Hun, my last period was defo in June as I mark it down and I've been making a note of my negative and positive tests. I'm praying I'm just early, don't think I could cope very well with another miscarriage xx


----------



## ticklemonster

Nina83 said:


> ticklemonster, I think you're just earlier than you think. Is there any way to get a scan earlier?

They said because it maybe so early in the pregnancy it wouldn't be worth doing another scan as they can't really see much before 6+ weeks :cry: it's just gonna be an awful waiting game xx


----------



## ticklemonster

Sorry to hear your news Hilslo, fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## ladyluck84

fingers crossed.....all us ladies seem to do is wait!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Oh hilslo im sorry. I hope your little bean gets stronger. FX for a good outcome. Thinking about u Xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

{hilslo} - with my last pregnancy my baby's HB measured 108 at 6+5 and I was worried & th technician said anything over 100 was good at that early stage. Please don't lose hope just yet. I will hold your little one in my thoughts & prayers.

{hugs}


----------



## twinmummy06

Hilslo - I'm sorry to hear one little bean didn't make it :cry:
Try not to give up hope, 108 isn't that low and I'm pretty sure it's in the normal range for that early. Sticky bean vibes x


----------



## twinmummy06

Ticklemonster - definitely sounds like late ovulation. Fingers crossed for a great scan in three weeks.


----------



## hilslo

At 7 weeks it should be in the range 120-160. The doctor was very clinical and not very warm. She basically said there's not much hope and we may want to think about whether we go ahead with our holiday. We are going to Vancouver so my husband van visit friends and family. I can't bare the thought of miscarrying at someone's house


----------



## ladyluck84

so do you think u will cancel?

off for the colposcopy this morning and wish I hadn't read about it in the Internet as now worried about the pain. Tested this morning just incase bfn : (


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Hilslo sorry one didnt make it hun i have everything x for the other one - are you still gonna go away? 

LL goodluck hun


----------



## ece77

Ticklemonster - Hope you're still early! Our cycles can be all over the place after mc and such so I guess it's quite possible that you ovulated really late!

Hilslo - Sorry about the vanished bean. I've read some on this quite some time ago but I remember it was more common than you'd expect. FX on the other one. My prayers are with you.

AFM - Don't now what's going on with me? I had +OPKs on the 11th and 12th, and neg yesterday and today. But I still didn't have a temp spike. And today my cervix is really soft and I have watery cm (sorry for tmi). From what I've read it seems like my body geared up for O but couldn't do it. Wonder when will be the real thing?! We're quite tired of daily BD :blush:


----------



## cathgibbs

Ece just dtd every other day hun that way you get best results you have all the spermies there waiting - We had our consultation on Saturday and our consultant told us not to DTD every day - even though DFs might be ok (which we have now discovered isnt ok) doing it every day is a no go - every other day your giving his spermies the best chance of getting stronger and there will be more spermies per ejaculation and nothing to block the way of the new ones coming through


----------



## ece77

Since we started BD late this cycle (or so I thought!) we said, "what the heck, we have a couple of days only, so let's go with the flow" :). But 4 days after +OPK my temp still didn't go up. And now I wish we BD'ed every 2 days. This TTC game is such tricky!!! Hope I'll see a rise tomorrow morning...


----------



## cathgibbs

FX for you hun


----------



## ladyluck84

Well ladies I had a loop excision in the end and they shaved the bit if my cervix that had the precancerous cells. It wasn't nearly as painful as I thought it was going to be but they have said no tampons, swimming or sex for 3-4 weeks!!! To make it even worse I go on holiday on Friday! Rubbish

I randomly just started crying in the middle of the procedure. And they stopped thinking I was in pain. It was just legs in stirrups being in the same hospital I just thought wow I have been here way to many times before and the emotions just bubbled up out of nowhere and I couldn't stop!


----------



## Nina83

Oh Lady, I'm sorry. Emotions can get us at the least wanted, or expected times.
We went out for dinner this week in the same complex my doctor is in, I really didn't want to go simply for the reason that I didn't want to be near that place. I tried to think about the happy news we got there instead.
Life stinks so bad sometimes :(


----------



## c.m.c

Ll I'm glad it went well.

I don't blame u for crying I would be too. Lets hope this is a new start for u and your BFP is just around the corner I really hope the 3 weeks fly by


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Well done LL84. Dont worry about crying, ive done the same before and they thought i was in pain too but i was just upset. I hope u can relax over these next few weeks xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Thanks ladies well I'm hoping af isn't going to arrive for another week and there might be a chance I can catch ovulation...just


----------



## cathgibbs

LL :hugs:


----------



## hilslo

Well as expected it's bad news. Baby a's heartbeat has now stopped too. Waiting foe a "manual vacuum aspiration". Small op under local anaesthetic to remove both. Can't fly for 48 hours though so holiday has had to be delayed. Thank god we have travel insurance as mew flights are costing us £3600. I might or might not be back in here so just wishing you all well and luck in getting your bfps


----------



## cathgibbs

hun - i am so so so sorry............you come back when your ready - dont rush into anything - I hope your feeling mentally well enough to fly hun....massive massive :hugs: to you lovely xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
I'M BACK............ :happydance:
how are we all, will look through and have a quick catch up xxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Hiya Sarah hun - welcome back lol xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Hiya Sarah hun - welcome back lol xxx

hey cath chick :haha::haha: PMSL.... hey 9 bfp's... who? better get reading, or can you give me a quick fill in lol xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ummmmmmm c.m.c is one hun 
Hillslo has sadly miscarried twins - poor thing she was due to go on holidays tomorrow aswell but shes rescheduled it for a few days ahead :-(

Im not sure who else tbh chick! 

Any news? 

oohhh could you post your OHs SA on here please? we went to a private consultation on the weekend and they done DFs SA and scanned me etc so I just wanna compare SA :-D xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Ummmmmmm c.m.c is one hun
> Hillslo has sadly miscarried twins - poor thing she was due to go on holidays tomorrow aswell but shes rescheduled it for a few days ahead :-(
> 
> Im not sure who else tbh chick!
> 
> Any news?
> 
> oohhh could you post your OHs SA on here please? we went to a private consultation on the weekend and they done DFs SA and scanned me etc so I just wanna compare SA :-D xxx

oh no... poor hislo... ffs :growlmad:
could do, but the fs has them, i can tell you the numbers that i remember hun...
sperm count- 152million
morphology- 42%
motility- 35% normal, 25% sluggish and the rest werent moving.... :haha: the sluggish ones will be the boys!! :haha:
outcome- excellent
xxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

how come you went private hun? how much is that costing? we're not entitled to ivf cos i have josh... so i saw dr knobhead, he said he knew, i swear i wanna punch that man in the face!!! so i said well how much is bloody ivf?? he said all in all about 3 grand... well, i tell ya, its shit! andy doesn't have kids, so why do the men get left out??? total shit xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhh I think ours are measured differently - they do that in some clinics.

Dfs were

Semen Volume 3.90 (normal is 1.5 lol he has a high sex drive lol)
Sperm Concentration norm 15 Million - DF 11.2 - has to have that retested
Sperm number Norm 39 Million - DF 43.68million 
Total Motility norm 40% - DF 73%
Progressive Motility Norm 32% - DF 70.5%
Morphology norm 4 - DF 4

I got my HSG booked for a few months time if my tube is blocked its being removed and if i get preg im going on progesterone - if the worse happens AGAIN ill be having all the tests and we are eligible for IUI on the NHS! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

We went private hun cause we werent gonna get seen until December - it cost £150 for an hour consultation and my scan and DF SA but hes referred me back to the NHS so its cheaper - that sucks that does!! I dont think thats very fair :-( Have you had a look at any private clinics near you? Thakn God your back.....iv been feeling like a bloody ghost! xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

hilslo- I'm sorry for your losses. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

lady- I can completely understand crying during that procedure, based on your history AND based on the adrenaline rush of the procedure and what it means and everything. It's a tough procedure. 3-4 weeks? Yikes! Though, if you have my husband, 3-4 weeks is a normal time frame. Welcome to my sex world. :hugs:

cath- FXed for you as always. :hugs: I hope everything goes well with the HSG and that everything can happen on its own.

Thank you to everyone for all the information ya'll always bless with me with! I appreciate these forums so much!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Happily!! Still no AF!!!?!?!? WTH!! xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> We went private hun cause we werent gonna get seen until December - it cost £150 for an hour consultation and my scan and DF SA but hes referred me back to the NHS so its cheaper - that sucks that does!! I dont think thats very fair :-( Have you had a look at any private clinics near you? Thakn God your back.....iv been feeling like a bloody ghost! xxx

:haha::haha:i'd better behave myself then :haha::haha: no its not very fair on andy, i'm having two blood monitored cycles, then i see the top man on the 10th october, i've had loads of blood done, cd4 done, booked for cd21... then same again next cycle... its all gettin on my tits tbh hun, but... if it comes to shit eggs or something, we will have to pay, but hopefully, all this pain.. will be due to something fixable, or hopefully, all my hormones are out?? :shrug: SHOOT ME pmsl xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Have they offerend you a FSH test?? that tells you how many eggs you have left? I refused that test on Sat as I didnt want to know - im 26 so if they told me my eggs are running out I would go into overdrive!! What was your CD21 test results? You and Andy have caught before havent you? I wonder what it could be? xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Have they offerend you a FSH test?? that tells you how many eggs you have left? I refused that test on Sat as I didnt want to know - im 26 so if they told me my eggs are running out I would go into overdrive!! What was your CD21 test results? You and Andy have caught before havent you? I wonder what it could be? xxx

:wacko:i had that one done on monday... trust me i have lost the fuckin plot over that one, i dont know the results yet, it was cd4 fsh/lh.... shitting myself, andy has caught me twice now, so there is something seriously up with my body :cry: i didnt realize it was for that, cos it was supposed to be done on cd2, but i bloody come on friday, so its been done cd4, then i googled it to see how important it is, and yeah, i came across all that shit.. i went off my tits on friday.... i'm so scared now... but in reality, i cant do anything about shit eggs, but, would think about a donor?? ffs... its all hard this :cry: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Dont think straight away that there is something wrong hun - DF and I have been pregnant 3 times in the last 16 months but I am ADAMANT that I will get duffered and last the whole 9 months soon!! Sometimes these things just happen - my consultant was saying that even though im now private they cant do the tests as the ectopic dont count as a mc so iv only had 2 mc and 1 ectopic - soooo many people have 2 mc and go onto healthy pregnancies they refuse to do the testing (obvs if you havent caught within a year they will start the testing etc) hhmmmmmmmmmmmmm Im trying to think of more tests arghhhhhhh racking my brain! When will you get the FSH results back hun? xxx


----------



## ece77

Hilslo - I'm so sorry for your losses. Hope you'll feel a little better with time. :hugs:

Happily - Still no af? Do you always have longer cycles?

Welcome back Sarah, you've been missed around here :hugs:. I had my CD2 tests last month. And I totally get you about being terrified about the results. Mine were not so bad (as I dreaded they would be), only estrogen was a little bit near the upper end of normal. I guess I can live with that :) What concerned me more is my CD21 progesterone. It came as 9.71 which is not brilliant (10 seems to be the lower limit, but the more the better it seems) :(. Still haven't seen my OB but I guess I'll need to supplement progesterone once I get a bfp!

Cath - I don't know nothing about SA but your DF's numbers and the norms seem to be matching well, if not better. Why are they concerned? I need to convince DH to take an SA as well!

And still no temp rise today :nope:. I'm on CD15 and never O this late. Hope something's is not badly messed up :wacko:


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Dont think straight away that there is something wrong hun - DF and I have been pregnant 3 times in the last 16 months but I am ADAMANT that I will get duffered and last the whole 9 months soon!! Sometimes these things just happen - my consultant was saying that even though im now private they cant do the tests as the ectopic dont count as a mc so iv only had 2 mc and 1 ectopic - soooo many people have 2 mc and go onto healthy pregnancies they refuse to do the testing (obvs if you havent caught within a year they will start the testing etc) hhmmmmmmmmmmmmm Im trying to think of more tests arghhhhhhh racking my brain! When will you get the FSH results back hun? xxx

ok so we saw him on the 6th, we left, i went to the path lab i had full blood count done, liver function test (my past), prolactin and this other test for clotting, then 4 blood request forms, this cycle.. cd2 fsh/lh then cd21 progesterone, then the same for next cycle, we see the top man on the 10th of october, he wants scans etc done, he took andys sa results, looked at my charts, wants me to carry on ttc.. he said dtd every 3 days?? :shrug: but he didn't tell me about the friggin fsh one, i saw that on google... am shitting myself xxxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

ece77 said:


> Hilslo - I'm so sorry for your losses. Hope you'll feel a little better with time. :hugs:
> 
> Happily - Still no af? Do you always have longer cycles?
> 
> Welcome back Sarah, you've been missed around here :hugs:. I had my CD2 tests last month. And I totally get you about being terrified about the results. Mine were not so bad (as I dreaded they would be), only estrogen was a little bit near the upper end of normal. I guess I can live with that :) What concerned me more is my CD21 progesterone. It came as 9.71 which is not brilliant (10 seems to be the lower limit, but the more the better it seems) :(. Still haven't seen my OB but I guess I'll need to supplement progesterone once I get a bfp!
> 
> Cath - I don't know nothing about SA but your DF's numbers and the norms seem to be matching well, if not better. Why are they concerned? I need to convince DH to take an SA as well!
> 
> And still no temp rise today :nope:. I'm on CD15 and never O this late. Hope something's is not badly messed up :wacko:

:hugs: ahhh blesss.... well i promise i'll behave :haha::haha:
i phoned today about my bloods, still waiting, but i think i might put it off till october :haha::haha: WHAT A BABY :haha: cos, at least if i have a mental breakdown, it will be infront of the FS :rofl::rofl: i'll be a hysterical mess pmsl.. rolling on the floor, crying, swearing.. i'm sure he'll offer me ivf, just to get me out of there :blush::haha: xxxxx
hows you hun? where are you at? xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

E.c.e im not sure what they measure progesterone where you are hun? Its measured diff bloody everywhere isnt it?! mine was 65.5. Doesnt low progesterone affect Ov? im not really sure though hun? 

I think they want a repeat as his count was 3. something million lower than the norm but drugs can even that out and he did have a hot bath before the clinic!

Sarah you have had a load of tests then hun! yeah i would say every 2-3 days aswell hun thats what my consultant told us we never dtd every day though id be exhausted lol! If you can try and have the scans when you are about CD10 as they can see how good your follicle and egg is etc? i was CD11 on Saturday and they kept saying how good my follicles and egg looked as im due to ov! xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> E.c.e im not sure what they measure progesterone where you are hun? Its measured diff bloody everywhere isnt it?! mine was 65.5. Doesnt low progesterone affect Ov? im not really sure though hun?
> 
> I think they want a repeat as his count was 3. something million lower than the norm but drugs can even that out and he did have a hot bath before the clinic!
> 
> Sarah you have had a load of tests then hun! yeah i would say every 2-3 days aswell hun thats what my consultant told us we never dtd every day though id be exhausted lol! If you can try and have the scans when you are about CD10 as they can see how good your follicle and egg is etc? i was CD11 on Saturday and they kept saying how good my follicles and egg looked as im due to ov! xxx

well i phoned up last thursday, some were back and normal, so i'm guessing that would be my full blood, cos i always have that done :wacko: cant be my liver, unless its repaired itself :shrug: but she said a couple would take 2 weeks, i doubt he can do anything until i see him, so i might just stay like a big baby and wait :haha::haha: yeah hun, i think that is his plan, is to get the jist of my cycle, then scan me, andys told his boss cos its gonna be alot of piss arsin around, back and too... but there done with him, so i think knowing the results now, and my app would possibly do my head in :wacko: so stop me ringing.... PLEASE KEEP ME SANE..... well as sane as i'll ever be :haha: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ece77

Cath - I think we go with US norms regarding progesterone. But as I say the higher the better. I've seen women talking about 30s. Progesterone doesn't affect O but implantation and pregnancy. So basically if you don't have enough, there will be no implantation, a poor implantation or an early MC!

Sarah - Don't worry yourself sick over something you don't know yet. It is scary but they'll probably come back fine. We just started TTC again this month but I have no idea where I'm at?! I'm usually an early ovulator but by CD15 I still haven't seen a temp rise!


----------



## sarahkr

sorry meant to say knowing the results and NOT having an app until 10th october would do my head in xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Would your liver affect TTC? not a baby at all hun - its an important - worrying test to have done! I bet they will all be fine though hun! How old are you? 

Oh and I have a tilted uterus which they seen on the scan but they said that shouldnt be a cause for concern so thats good :-D xxx


----------



## sarahkr

ece77 said:


> Cath - I think we go with US norms regarding progesterone. But as I say the higher the better. I've seen women talking about 30s. Progesterone doesn't affect O but implantation and pregnancy. So basically if you don't have enough, there will be no implantation, a poor implantation or an early MC!
> 
> Sarah - Don't worry yourself sick over something you don't know yet. It is scary but they'll probably come back fine. We just started TTC again this month but I have no idea where I'm at?! I'm usually an early ovulator but by CD15 I still haven't seen a temp rise!

:haha:thanks hun, yeah, i'm just gonna be a big fat baby and wait :haha: ok progesterone... 10-15 high possibility of m/c, 15-25 top end would be able to sustain a pregnancy, and 25 and over is considered safe, when did you have your bloods done hun? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohh sorry hun I thought you had to have a certain level of progesterone for it to show that have ovulation has occured....... lol god knows where i got that from! is there anything natural you can take for the time being hun? Well my CD21 tests were very high but my consultant still wants me to take progesterone when i get preg next - im not gonna argue with that!! He also told me some very weird info on baby aspirin which i was like 'Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!?' when he told me lol! 

Have you been worried about anythimg chick? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

SArah my prog with the ectopic was in the high 70s - with the mc it was in the high 60's so to me my losses arent progesterone related xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Would your liver affect TTC? not a baby at all hun - its an important - worrying test to have done! I bet they will all be fine though hun! How old are you?
> 
> Oh and I have a tilted uterus which they seen on the scan but they said that shouldnt be a cause for concern so thats good :-D xxx

my uterus is slightly tilted hun, i shit myself when he said that too :haha: chillax, its normal :haha: well friggin tilt it back :haha:
:nope: a womans liver levels should be 25, my last count was 47, so my gastro dr said its not a problem, it was 172 this time last year :cry: but all healing now, i'm 34 hun, so times ticking for me... eggs start deminishin at 35... well thats if theres any there xxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol I know! When they scanned me him and his chaperone were whispering about my uterus so i was like ummmmm what the hell is wrong and they said oh nothing its slightly tilted but its nothing to worry about?!? Well why whisper like its a concern grrrrr just means more headstands after dtd haha!

Bloody hell hun!! those levels have dropped significantly!! thats great news on that front isnt it! even though your 34 hun I bet their great! I think you need to know the results for your own sanity chick! xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Ohh sorry hun I thought you had to have a certain level of progesterone for it to show that have ovulation has occured....... lol god knows where i got that from! is there anything natural you can take for the time being hun? Well my CD21 tests were very high but my consultant still wants me to take progesterone when i get preg next - im not gonna argue with that!! He also told me some very weird info on baby aspirin which i was like 'Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!?' when he told me lol!
> 
> Have you been worried about anythimg chick? xxx

yeah you do hun, thats just the levels of it to sustain a pregnancy, tis all v confusing.... mine was 27.4, suggested no ovulation... so he had to google it, usually over 10??? but, i still dont friggin well get it... i either did or didnt innit? i think i need progesterone, i think i need a friggin miracle, yeah baby asprin is what they will give me if it comes back i've got that clottin thing....
cath hun, i'm friggin shittin myself over everything xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Lol I know! When they scanned me him and his chaperone were whispering about my uterus so i was like ummmmm what the hell is wrong and they said oh nothing its slightly tilted but its nothing to worry about?!? Well why whisper like its a concern grrrrr just means more headstands after dtd haha!
> 
> Bloody hell hun!! those levels have dropped significantly!! thats great news on that front isnt it! even though your 34 hun I bet their great! I think you need to know the results for your own sanity chick! xxx

:haha::haha:innit, a woman did mine, she was goin ummmhummmmm, all the time... i was nearly gonna say wtf are you UMHUMMMMMING at? :haha::haha: oh and then the comment, lining nice and thin.. nice and friggin thin.... i dont want it nice and friggin thin, ooohh i tell ya... no wonder i have a short fuse, i'm surrounded by idiots pmsl :haha::haha:

yeah liver's repairing, it still takes up half my belly tho, oh i aint got diabetes, my thyroid is normal, have you had those tests done hun? xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ece77

Cath - You're right about prog. It's secreted after O (I meant it doesn't affect O but is a byproduct of sorts). So higher than a certain level (here: 5) means you O'ed somehow. But 10 or more is what is considered good. Remember these are Turkish and US norms, it's a different unit system -thus different values in the UK. That's why your numbers are much higher. But I don't understand why your doc wants to put you on it when your values are already high?!

Sarah - I got my first prog test last cycle ~20 days ago. Since it was not so brilliant I am of course worried about it now too (besides a ton of other things). So I'm planning to get my CD21 prog for a couple of months to be able to get a clear picture.


----------



## sarahkr

ece77 said:


> Cath - You're right about prog. It's secreted after O (I meant it doesn't affect O but is a byproduct of sorts). So higher than a certain level (here: 5) means you O'ed somehow. But 10 or more is what is considered good. Remember these are Turkish and US norms, it's a different unit system -thus different values in the UK. That's why your numbers are much higher. But I don't understand why your doc wants to put you on it when your values are already high?!
> 
> Sarah - I got my first prog test last cycle ~20 days ago. Since it was not so brilliant I am of course worried about it now too (besides a ton of other things). So I'm planning to get my CD21 prog for a couple of months to be able to get a clear picture.

:wacko:god.. its different everywhere, some like it to be in the 30's here, so its low, but not like seriously low, so yeah, 2 monitored cycles, cos your levels change each cycle :wacko: so not only do i have to worry about the fsh one this cycle, i have to go through it again next cycle, i tell ya, once you've opened that can of worms, you wish you hadn't... but... its what we want, just hope i can be fixed :cry: its all a bloody worry hun, you just dont know exactly whats really goin on inside do you? STRESSSSS xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

SEND ME BACK TO ALANYA.... PLEASE :( xxxxxx


----------



## ece77

sarahkr said:


> SEND ME BACK TO ALANYA.... PLEASE :( xxxxxx

Oh, send me back to my mother's womb please.... :wacko:


----------



## sarahkr

ece77 said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> SEND ME BACK TO ALANYA.... PLEASE :( xxxxxx
> 
> Oh, send me back to my mother's womb please.... :wacko:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:oh god, send me anywhere but there, a nut house will do :haha: i'm half way there as it is pmsl xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

oh heres another head wobble... opk's... dont confirm ov, fertility monitor... doesn't confirm ov..... temping.... doesn't confirm ov, so wtf does?? surely these products should not be sold, the temp rise happens naturally, well wasn't having that, me and my thermometer have become attached, he said add your cervix as high, soft open, you'll loose your cross hairs, it will be classed as an anovultory cycle.. it friggin well does too....
ffs this just gets harder.... xxxxxx (sorry spellings shit)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Welcome back Sarah!!!! Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Welcome back Sarah!!!! Xxx

:haha::haha:thanks hun, how are you, who's all the 9 bfp's hun? xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ece77

sarahkr said:


> oh heres another head wobble... opk's... dont confirm ov, fertility monitor... doesn't confirm ov..... temping.... doesn't confirm ov, so wtf does?? surely these products should not be sold, the temp rise happens naturally, well wasn't having that, me and my thermometer have become attached, he said add your cervix as high, soft open, you'll loose your cross hairs, it will be classed as an anovultory cycle.. it friggin well does too....
> ffs this just gets harder.... xxxxxx (sorry spellings shit)

Made me laugh! But deep down I can't agree more. Today I was thinking there should be a home-use ultrasound to check yourself whenever you need to :rofl:. I had 2 days of +OPK, cm, high&soft cervix, but no temp rise for 5 days. What the heck?!?


----------



## sarahkr

ece77 said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> oh heres another head wobble... opk's... dont confirm ov, fertility monitor... doesn't confirm ov..... temping.... doesn't confirm ov, so wtf does?? surely these products should not be sold, the temp rise happens naturally, well wasn't having that, me and my thermometer have become attached, he said add your cervix as high, soft open, you'll loose your cross hairs, it will be classed as an anovultory cycle.. it friggin well does too....
> ffs this just gets harder.... xxxxxx (sorry spellings shit)
> 
> Made me laugh! But deep down I can't agree more. Today I was thinking there should be a home-use ultrasound to check yourself whenever you need to :rofl:. I had 2 days of +OPK, cm, high&soft cervix, but no temp rise for 5 days. What the heck?!?Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:ffs... do you know what i mean... you cant win, just have sex every 3 days... well you just practically told me i'm not ovulating and these things are wrong :wacko: so what does innit, yeah ece hun... i'm gonna buy one off ebay, and lie there everyday scanning myself... bet i still get that doesnt confirm ov ffs... SHOOT ME :haha::haha::haha: XXXXXX


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah ece us and uk measures are completely diff for a whole lot of things its madness! He only wants to put me on prog when I get my bfp...I suppose maybe when iv had prog done whilst pregnant its high but then it could drop to cause a mc? I have no idea but then again he knows what hes talking about lol hes a really good gynaecologist where I live so im happy with his guidance.....for now lol

Sarah I totally agree hun as soon as the tests start your head is jn cuckoo land but its best to tests everything isnt it hun? That way then you can get the best help if needed isn't it. Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol ece about going back to your mothers womb haha



Hilslo how are you hun


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Yeah ece us and uk measures are completely diff for a whole lot of things its madness! He only wants to put me on prog when I get my bfp...I suppose maybe when iv had prog done whilst pregnant its high but then it could drop to cause a mc? I have no idea but then again he knows what hes talking about lol hes a really good gynaecologist where I live so im happy with his guidance.....for now lol
> 
> Sarah I totally agree hun as soon as the tests start your head is jn cuckoo land but its best to tests everything isnt it hun? That way then you can get the best help if needed isn't it. Xxx

:wacko:i'm already in friggin cuckoo land, then i've gotta go through it again next cycle, i think i might just hide in a cupboard and come out on the 10th of october... and just hear it all off him lmfao... :wacko::haha::haha: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

Hilslo: I'm so so sorry for your loss. when are u have the procedure done?

Happily: your comment made me smile. My husband is the opposite after 3 weeks he is gonna be climbing the walls!

Sarah: welcome back! since your little holiday away from us I have unfortunately fallen pregnant but it was ectopic, lost my right tube, found out I had sever cell abnormalities from a smear, and had a bit of cervix removed. I'm now on the mend but got to have the next month off as no sex allowed! : (


----------



## sarahkr

ladyluck84 said:


> Hilslo: I'm so so sorry for your loss. when are u have the procedure done?
> 
> Happily: your comment made me smile. My husband is the opposite after 3 weeks he is gonna be climbing the walls!
> 
> Sarah: welcome back! since your little holiday away from us I have unfortunately fallen pregnant but it was ectopic, lost my right tube, found out I had sever cell abnormalities from a smear, and had a bit of cervix removed. I'm now on the mend but got to have the next month off as no sex allowed! : (

:hugs::hugs:ahh bless you hun, well i had to have last month off hun, its not that bad, i was still temping etc.. testing, just no sex hun.. maybe you need to rest your head and heart hun too :thumbup: give them a rest? :hugs:
ooohhh holiday was fan friggin tastic thanks hun... missed you lot!! must behave myself in future :haha: xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

hilslo said:


> Well as expected it's bad news. Baby a's heartbeat has now stopped too. Waiting foe a "manual vacuum aspiration". Small op under local anaesthetic to remove both. Can't fly for 48 hours though so holiday has had to be delayed. Thank god we have travel insurance as mew flights are costing us £3600. I might or might not be back in here so just wishing you all well and luck in getting your bfps

I cannot believe that's happened to you. It is so unfair!

I don't even know what to say I feel so utterly sad 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

I can only second what cmc has said Hilso . I'm so sorry you have to go though this again . Life is so unfair and cruel sometimes . Good luck with the proceedure xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hilslo im so sorry for your losses. It is terrible. We will all be here for u when u feel ready. Big hugs for u xxx


Sarah i cant remember all the bfps lol tickle monster was the latest one
X


----------



## ticklemonster

Hugs to you Hilslo at this awful time xxxxxx


----------



## Helena_

So sorry hilso :(

Welcome back sarah


----------



## twinmummy06

I'm so sorry Hilslo :hugs:





Welcome back Sarah, I've missed your smiley spam here :haha:


----------



## ladyluck84

:hugs::hugs:ahh bless you hun, well i had to have last month off hun, its not that bad, i was still temping etc.. testing, just no sex hun.. maybe you need to rest your head and heart hun too :thumbup: give them a rest? :hugs:
ooohhh holiday was fan friggin tastic thanks hun... missed you lot!! must behave myself in future :haha: xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:[/QUOTE]

I was told its not about behaving its about not being caught :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

:hi:
mornin lovely's,
hislo hun... i'm so sorry :hugs: you do what you need to do hun :hugs:
LL... i always get caught!! its my mouth.. cant help it, i think something and it just comes out :wacko: i'm the same at the drs :haha: infact i'm the same with anyone ffs... 
helena- congratulations hun :happydance: hope all is well, how far are you chick? :hugs:
mrs b- have you had your BFP hun? cant be arsed reading through 1000 threads :haha: i'm just gonna keep asking....
noob :haha::haha: i missed you too, i tried to change my profile picture.... i dont have enough security tokens :rofl: omg... its a profile picture, hardly copied and pasted a death threat!! :wacko: contacted wobbles, no reply as of yet...... 
hows everyone else?
hope your all well girlies xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:

she must be watching me... changed it lol xxxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hilslo {hugs} I am so sorry hon.


----------



## Helena_

9 weeks, 1 day :D I'll be having my second scan tomorrow. A little nervous, but I've never made it this far


----------



## sarahkr

Helena_ said:


> 9 weeks, 1 day :D I'll be having my second scan tomorrow. A little nervous, but I've never made it this far

:happydance:ooohhh how exciting hun, hey, less of the never made it this far.... you'll be fine, so really your all around the same??? you susan?? i dont know who else is? well apart from noob and LW... 
how's it been with hubs working away hun? xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

sarahkr said:


> Helena_ said:
> 
> 
> 9 weeks, 1 day :D I'll be having my second scan tomorrow. A little nervous, but I've never made it this far
> 
> :happydance:ooohhh how exciting hun, hey, less of the never made it this far.... you'll be fine, so really your all around the same??? you susan?? i dont know who else is? well apart from noob and LW...
> how's it been with hubs working away hun? xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah, I am 9+3 but measure 9+6. Had scan this morning as I had bloody discharge this morning. Ob saw a tiny clot on other side of uterus but doesn't think that caused it. I go again next Thursday.


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helena_ said:
> 
> 
> 9 weeks, 1 day :D I'll be having my second scan tomorrow. A little nervous, but I've never made it this far
> 
> :happydance:ooohhh how exciting hun, hey, less of the never made it this far.... you'll be fine, so really your all around the same??? you susan?? i dont know who else is? well apart from noob and LW...
> how's it been with hubs working away hun? xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I am 9+3 but measure 9+6. Had scan this morning as I had bloody discharge this morning. Ob saw a tiny clot on other side of uterus but doesn't think that caused it. I go again next Thursday.Click to expand...

:shrug:what do you mean discharge hun? blood? ooohhh, babys growing nicely hun :happydance: xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Welcome back sarah

I think I it my BFP from your advice...DTD from cd6 lol!!!

Dream...hope all is well. Does e think you have a haematoma?


----------



## xxDreamxx

Sarah - like blood tinged clear discharge when I wiped. 

CMC - it was less than 2mm so she didn't even want to call it that. It's far away from bub, didn't look to be the cause and she saw no blood on cervix when she did an internal. I go for a reassurance scan next Thursday


----------



## c.m.c

O dream well that's great it's not near baby!! FX it just goes away and next thurs il be keeping my FX for you.

Being pregnant is unreal it's just a constant worry isn't it?


----------



## ece77

Good morning ladies,

Susan - Glad your scan turned out OK. FX for next Thursday!

Sarah - How skinny you look! Is the photo from the holidays? You look kind of tanned.

Helena - Good luck for the scan tomorrow. You must be so excited. I know I would!

All the other ladies - Hope you feel good.

AFM - Well, CD16 for me today and at long last a temp rise (5 days after first +OPK). FF doesn't give me CH ofcourse so I just put my data in to tcoyf too, and lo and behold, it says I am 3 DPO?! We BD'ed this morning just in case. So now it's a waiting game.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

OMG lol x


----------



## sarahkr

hey, i wish you'd all stop saying it was me who got you pregnant lol, god if anything went wrong..... :(
ece hun, yeah... thats because i'm a skinny cow who cant put ant weight on, and the dr wont give me any fat pills!!! i eat.. i loose, i cant friggin win, on hols i ate 3 meals a day, didnt gain a friggin pound!!!
susan hun, so it was reddish? but everythings ok? 
xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sarah im the same as u hun. Hate people saying i am skinny xxx


----------



## sarahkr

OMFG.......
just reading through this thread... wtf happened??? where did all the bitch fest come from??? who gives a shit if your fat, thin, ugly, pretty.... no ones fuckin perfect!! everyone deserves a baby, christ, i bet each and everyone of us has had some problems at some point! i know i've had millions, but i still deserve a baby, and nobody has the right to tell you other wise, ffs girls, this is a battle for each and every one of us, we're all struggling in our own way.... thats why we need to support each other, not slag eachother off!! 
wow, i dunno who said it but yeah, the thread had gone sour... 
pmsl... and i wasn't even here to start it, but in all fairness, thats not my style... who am i to judge any one, i got banned cos i called a girl a knob jockey for all that were asking, and i only called her that cos she was using the morning after pill as contraception in a ttc forum!
glad your all back on here, why were you leaving anyways? cath? where did you go? nina? whats the point? we're all hoping for the same outcome.... 

xxxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Sarah im the same as u hun. Hate people saying i am skinny xxx

:haha:i doesn't really bother me what people say tbh, i'm just me, take it or leave it, cant do anything about my weight, some say it lucky, i hate it!! :shrug: as long as you've got your health, who gives a shit... if your fat or thin... thats in your make up! xxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes i totally agree. U got to play the cards u were given. I just find it crazy how people wouldnt dream of telling someone they are fat but dont mind telling a skinny person x


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Yes i totally agree. U got to play the cards u were given. I just find it crazy how people wouldnt dream of telling someone they are fat but dont mind telling a skinny person x

:haha::haha:INNIT.... hey you skinny bitch:haha::haha: both over weight and under weight is an issue for some people... do ya know what i mean, it hurts JUST as much! i hate knowing your bmi has to be a healthy 19-24, and mine wont budge off 15.7, but theres jack shit i can do about it, i aint gonna gain 3st EVER, i got pregnant with josh at 6 1/2 st, and delivered at 7 1/2 st, 2 days later i was back in a size 8, fuck all i can do about it!! xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## ece77

Ooops.. I hope I didn't offend anyone by my comment. I wouldn't want to bring the bad vibes here again :dohh:


----------



## sarahkr

ece77 said:


> Ooops.. I hope I didn't offend anyone by my comment. I wouldn't want to bring the bad vibes here again :dohh:

:nope: no not at all hun, i was just reading all the bitchy comments goin on, pmsl.. its usually me who starts it, no, i'm just saying, no ones perfect.. theres no need for all the weight comments, it doesn't bother me like, i'm a skinny bitch, but like i was saying, its in your make up, people are naturally thin or vice versa :shrug: thats life!! people have to work hard to stay slim, but the other way around... fuck me, its soooo hard, knowing you cant gain a pound!! no matter how much shit you eat!! xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ece77

sarahkr said:


> :nope: no not at all hun, i was just reading all the bitchy comments goin on, pmsl.. its usually me who starts it, no, i'm just saying, no ones perfect.. theres no need for all the weight comments, it doesn't bother me like, i'm a skinny bitch, but like i was saying, its in your make up, people are naturally thin or vice versa :shrug: thats life!! people have to work hard to stay slim, but the other way around... fuck me, its soooo hard, knowing you cant gain a pound!! no matter how much shit you eat!! xxxxx:hugs::hugs:

As you say, I'm one of those who has to eat optimum and exercise to maintain my weight. And I must admit I've never seen it from your point of view! Please pardon me for my ignorance :hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Its fine ece77. Please dont worry about it hun . I just thought back to recent events lol. Xxxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Its fine ece77. Please dont worry about it hun . I just thought back to recent events lol. Xxxx

no its totally fine, BUT look at it the other way around... 
yeah i've just read recent events, all 20 pages of them, and no i did not get told what was going on, i wondered why people we're being weird!!! 
weight is not a choice! smoking and drinking is... if you choose to drink and smoke and try and and have a baby, then thats your choice, no one elses.... 
quite some bitchy comments going around there girls..... we're all on our own journey, as hard or as easy as it will be... that really is life!! who gives a shit who got pregnant after 2 cycles, who gives a shit who got referred to a FS sooner! all that shit is pure jealousy, and REALLY??? why? you know everyone on this thread has battled their way through some sort of shit that life threw at them, cos thats what it is... life, its shit, but i tell you something, it makes you a stronger person!! you dont need to be told EVER by someone else that their life is better than yours, cos if it truly is? then why the fuck are we all on this thread??? xx


----------



## lune_miel

Got DH's SA results = Excellent :happydance:
So it's just me then...
I hate that I don't O until CD18, wait is forever!:coffee:


----------



## sarahkr

lune_miel said:


> Got DH's SA results = Excellent :happydance:
> So it's just me then...
> I hate that I don't O until CD18, wait is forever!:coffee:

:happydance:well done hun, a bit of normal TTC stuff........
what they doing with you hun? All the horrible tests too? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## lune_miel

Just need help Oing with Clomid. At least now I know we can BD every day next week. And I'm going to try softcups. and standing on my head :headspin:


----------



## sarahkr

lune_miel said:


> Just need help Oing with Clomid. At least now I know we can BD every day next week. And I'm going to try softcups. and standing on my head :headspin:

:haha:thats brill hun, oohh bring it on... seriously? soft cups? pmsl :haha: whatever helps tho innit, have you got your clomid hun? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

seriously???? has this what its been like on here??? what happened to all the BFP's... and helping each other out???


----------



## cathgibbs

Since all that was mentioned hun everyone just kinda got over it and got back to normal it was a bit quieter in here as the girls who got their bfps moved onto their own thread to talk pregnancy related stuff which was a lovely gesture but they still come back to catch up etc but I think when you mentioned it today its just made everyone feel a bit deflated as in'ohhhh no not this again' obviously tho you werent here when it was all going on but I think everyone kinda moved on from it iykwim? X


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohh and also I know mrsb and I are taking the relaxed approach this month so not talking too much about ov..dtd....opks etc xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Oohh and also I know mrsb and I are taking the relaxed approach this month so not talking too much about ov..dtd....opks etc xxx

mmmm..... yep!


----------



## cathgibbs

The 3 times iv caught has been the relaxed approach so heres hoping


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

My relaxed approach has gone great. I havent done temping or opks and only DH has instigated dtd. Im one chilled woman. Hows it going for u Cath?? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha good girl hun! Sooo much less stressful isnt it? Well im dtill temping but not religiously no opks and like you df is mentioning dtd as he thinks im ov haha fx! What cd you at hun xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hey ladies hope all your Fridays are going good ! I'm loving the relaxed approach no one seems in the least stressed out this month :) I was in the most beautify cathedral today, so I lit a very special candle for all my buddies ttc on bnb :)


----------



## sarahkr

Left wonderin said:


> Hey ladies hope all your Fridays are going good ! I'm loving the relaxed approach no one seems in the least stressed out this month :) I was in the most beautify cathedral today, so I lit a very special candle for all my buddies ttc on bnb :)

:hugs::hugs:ahh bless you hun, your so sweet xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im trying not to even think of what cd i am but i know im cd18 now as im two days ahead of the date. Guess i will of ovulated now. We have been dtd. I think DH was thinking about ttc and working the dates out for himself as he wants lots of sex at the right time.
My DHs SA results were:
1st SA - 15 million
2nd SA - 20 million
3rd SA - 24 million

Xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Dr. appointment today went not so well. No sign of AF in sight, BUT I am certainly not pregnant. Uterus normal and all that jazz. A ton of EWCM, so I MIGHT be ovulating this minute he said. Yay! considering my husband and I haven't had sex in weeks.

Gonna take one OPK for giggles. Those don't seem to be accurate with me BUT THEN AGAIN I haven't ovulated in the last 50 something days apparently.

No Clomid will be given to me UNTIL:

-sperm analysis next week goes well

AND

-I can assure the doctor we are BDing more than every few weeks. I assured him I masturbate every few days so the lack of BD is not on my part.

Anyway. This post is a little more bitter than I've been lately.

Just feeling incredibly sad and down and realizing so much of this is outta my control... I mean, I knew that, but now I have to face it. :cry:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww thats lovely left wonderin
Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Happily im sorry your appointment wasnt more positive. I know that clomid will be your answer! Once the SA is done then u should be able to get it. 
Did u actually tell the doc that u masturbate? I couldnt think if anything more embarrasing xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

I didn't. I actually hadn't thought of it until I came home. 

I would have totally told him about it if I had thought of it.

:blush:

Do you think he could have confused the arousal stuff and EWCM? I'm thinking no since he grabbed the "EWCM" from the speculum.

Peestick porn:
View attachment 658953


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sorry u got a negitive opk. I get ewcm quite a lot at different times during my cycle. Did the doc say u need to go back if af doesnt come soon? This long wait is terrible for u xxx


----------



## ece77

Cath & Mrs BP - I really envy you both. This is our first cycle back to TTC and I'm already a worry-wort.

Happily - Sorry about the bad news. Hope DH's SA comes back OK and you'll be prescribed with a convenient drug to straighten things out. But it seems you need to convince him that you actually have to have sex with "him" to be able to get pregnant! Man are so dumb sometimes! Hope that smiley smiles in no time ;)


----------



## HappilyTTC

No. He said that I should go back if my husband gets the SA and he will give me Clomid. Or... he will call me if the results of the pap are not good.

This wait is killing me and I feel pretty sad today. I am still trying to be positive, but I just wanna stay in and hide for the next week.


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww left wondering that was lovely bless you hun xxx

Awwww Happily how annoying! I dont think he could have got it confused hun but I don't know? 

Mrsb is that hubbys sperm count? My df was 11 million but he has another sa coming up!

Ece it takes ALOT of patience hun...sone cycles you think ahhh sod it lol xxx


----------



## sarahkr

ece77 said:


> Cath & Mrs BP - I really envy you both. This is our first cycle back to TTC and I'm already a worry-wort.
> 
> Happily - Sorry about the bad news. Hope DH's SA comes back OK and you'll be prescribed with a convenient drug to straighten things out. But it seems you need to convince him that you actually have to have sex with "him" to be able to get pregnant! Man are so dumb sometimes! Hope that smiley smiles in no time ;)

:hugs:ece hun, the more you worry, you will only delay ov, it aint worth it hun :thumbup: you'll be fine, oh and sorry hun, i wasn't aiming all that at you before hun, not at all xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ece77 i honestly dont know how ive kept so chilled out but after years of ttc im getting fed up of it and almost feel like i cant be bothered anymore. It has consumed my life for so long. Im sure aftee a little break i will be back obsessing!
Lol

Happily dont worry about feeling sad. U are allowed to feel down after all u have gone through. I would be exactly the same. Hide away for a bit if u need to. We will all be here for u xxx

Cath yes thats my DHs count. Its strange how it changes so much. The first time he didnt get it all in the pot lol
Xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Morning all,

It's early here but can't sleep, I went to bed too early.

Hubby's first sperm count was 4 million
He went on menevit vitamins as per FS & redid test 3 months later
Hubby's second count was 6 million

At the same set of testing we found out he is xyy rather the normal xy & from there we were referred to a genetic counsellor.

My chromosome testing came back normal but my egg reserve was extremely low, so assisted conception (IUI or IVF) was pretty much our only option.

The chromosome and AMH (egg reserve tests) were expensive but it gave us a lot of information.


----------



## sarahkr

mornin,
susan hun you know this chromosome thing, did you get tested for it from the FS hun? is it just a random test they do, or do you have to ask for it? cos they aint offered andy any blood tests??? infact they've said there done with him???? i'd like that test, well i wouldn't but it would rule some stuff out 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

sarahkr said:


> mornin,
> susan hun you know this chromosome thing, did you get tested for it from the FS hun? is it just a random test they do, or do you have to ask for it? cos they aint offered andy any blood tests??? infact they've said there done with him???? i'd like that test, well i wouldn't but it would rule some stuff out
> xxxxxxxx

Yes, FS ordered it but only because we were both in our 30's and she knew we needed fertility treatment so ordered all the tests she could so we'd have a full picture


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> mornin,
> susan hun you know this chromosome thing, did you get tested for it from the FS hun? is it just a random test they do, or do you have to ask for it? cos they aint offered andy any blood tests??? infact they've said there done with him???? i'd like that test, well i wouldn't but it would rule some stuff out
> xxxxxxxx
> 
> Yes, FS ordered it but only because we were both in our 30's and she knew we needed fertility treatment so ordered all the tests she could so we'd have a full pictureClick to expand...

:growlmad: ohh were both in our 30's, well he's 31 and i'm 34, so i'm the top end, grrr... should i ask if we're having it done? what is it hun? bloods? for him and me? and like whats worst case? xxxxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Well, we were over 35 but it was all done privately and cost about $800 so £400 approx. because it was going to be IVF or IUI it was handy to know ahead of time if there were any genetic issues. Also after the loss, I had a full thrombophilia screen (again, private & about $300) and it picked up several things including auto immune condition and a borderline result on a clotting problem. I was told I would need to take aspirin when I was pregnant again.

I don't know about UK but ask your Dr about these tests & if they are not funded into NHS, then you can just pay privately (I would have thought)


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> Well, we were over 35 but it was all done privately and cost about $800 so £400 approx. because it was going to be IVF or IUI it was handy to know ahead of time if there were any genetic issues. Also after the loss, I had a full thrombophilia screen (again, private & about $300) and it picked up several things including auto immune condition and a borderline result on a clotting problem. I was told I would need to take aspirin when I was pregnant again.
> 
> I don't know about UK but ask your Dr about these tests & if they are not funded into NHS, then you can just pay privately (I would have thought)

:growlmad:yeah we're not entitled to ivf or iui cos i've got josh, but his words "we can help you" aint really that encouraging, cos i really dont know how?? i've had some clooting test done, cd4 fsh/lh... then cd21 will be done, i've gotta have 2 cycles of bloods for this :growlmad: mmmm, so i could try and ask for a thrombophilia screen? its all scary shit this... if my eggs are shit, then would even ivf work if we pay??? :shrug: or you talking bloody donor????
hows you anyways hun? no more little scare's??? xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Here in Australia we get part funded fertility but most of it is out of pocket. I paid $1600 for IUI and got $500 back from Medicare (our version of public health). As for eggs, if they test you and chromosomally you are fine, then they can test egg reserve (AMH). Normal here in Australia is above 15. Mine is 1.2. Some clinics won't even do IVF or IUI with a low number like that, they suggest donor eggs. Mine didn't. We had 1 cycle of IUI and fell pregnant, lucky I guess. After that we were referred to IVF or ICSI and the Dr said he would be happy to end up with 1 embryo from me, but that never happened as I fell in the meantime. Both FS, Clinic and Ob were stunned. 

Afm - I am ok....just taking each day as it comes. :) thanks for asking :)


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> Here in Australia we get part funded fertility but most of it is out of pocket. I paid $1600 for IUI and got $500 back from Medicare (our version of public health). As for eggs, if they test you and chromosomally you are fine, then they can test egg reserve (AMH). Normal here in Australia is above 15. Mine is 1.2. Some clinics won't even do IVF or IUI with a low number like that, they suggest donor eggs. Mine didn't. We had 1 cycle of IUI and fell pregnant, lucky I guess. After that we were referred to IVF or ICSI and the Dr said he would be happy to end up with 1 embryo from me, but that never happened as I fell in the meantime. Both FS, Clinic and Ob were stunned.
> 
> Afm - I am ok....just taking each day as it comes. :) thanks for asking :)

:growlmad:yes well you need to take it easy young lady, no more scares!!! whens your next scan hun?
ohhhh i thought this fsh was to see my egg reserve?? so its amh thats the scary one :shrug: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah Sarah I think you may have to pay for those tests xx

Dream is it the chromosome issue thats passed down from the parents e.g hubbies parents? 

Morning everyone else how are we? Xxx


----------



## ece77

Good morning ladies,

Sarah - It's so unfair you're not entitled to ivf if things come to that. You may have a child but your spouse doesn't! Bureaucracy is such a dumb dumb thing!

Cath & MrsBP - Thanks for the tricks. I may have to use them next month! Temping makes me crazy. I wake up a lot during the night worrying my temps will not rise, they won't be reliable, etc.

Susan - Glad everything is fine. When is your next scan?

AFM - Temp stayed high (it seems) so I guess I'm really 2DPO. I'm really getting nervous as test time is nearing :wacko:


----------



## sarahkr

ece77 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Sarah - It's so unfair you're not entitled to ivf if things come to that. You may have a child but your spouse doesn't! Bureaucracy is such a dumb dumb thing!
> 
> Cath & MrsBP - Thanks for the tricks. I may have to use them next month! Temping makes me crazy. I wake up a lot during the night worrying my temps will not rise, they won't be reliable, etc.
> 
> Susan - Glad everything is fine. When is your next scan?
> 
> AFM - Temp stayed high (it seems) so I guess I'm really 2DPO. I'm really getting nervous as test time is nearing :wacko:

:growlmad:yeah i said that to him pmsl.. i said "well thats totally unfair on the men" no wonder fathers kick off in this country!! andy will make a great dad... :cry: xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Morning all.

Ece77 im guessing im probably about 2dpo too! 

How does the chromosome test help? If u find out something is wrong like with Susans DH there is nothing u can do to change it anyway.....or is there? X


----------



## ece77

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Ece77 im guessing im probably about 2dpo too!
> 
> How does the chromosome test help? If u find out something is wrong like with Susans DH there is nothing u can do to change it anyway.....or is there? X

Wow, we can be 2WW buddies :happydance:. How long is your usual LP and when are you planning to test? I wanted to wait until AF time, but now that I'm worried about low progesterone I'm thinking more like 12 DPO, so the 27th.

About the chromosome thing, I guess if it's a very severe thing (unlike Susan's DH, because it seems he went on with his life without problems until now), they would go on with IVF and check the embryo's chromosomes before placing it (although I'm no expert of course)!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Oh yeah i guess if its a chromosome disorder that can be passed on then they could sort out the healthy sperm/eggs perhaps?

Ive got about a 30 day cycle and my lp is about 14dpo ish. Im not going to test as i really dont think i will be pregnant. I will just wait for af and if she doesnt come by September then i will test. But i know af will come and im fine with that xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Yes, ece has is it right. If there is a major abnormality with 1 persons chromosomes which could result in something awful, then they can test embryo's in IVF with something called PGD. There was no point us using that as a) it's expensive, b) it can reduce the implantation rate and c) most importantly with us, hubby's condition means at worst we could have a baby with XYY (Jacobs) or Klinefeldters Syndrome. XYY can lead to learning difficulties and ADHD type behaviour and height issues but in hubby's case he has a bachelor degree and is 5'10" so never knew he had it. Klinefeldters is a normal healthy baby but born sterile. 

Sarah - it doesn't necessary have to be the hubby or his parents, it can be the woman who has a chromosome issue BUT remember, it is not a common thing. The only reason we had it was I was 37 and had just had a huge fibroid removed and they knew my mother had MC'd 4 times losing 5 baby's so they felt it best to test us before we went through the expect of assisted conception. Yes, it was just a blood test and was very simple really. It was just waiting for the genetic counselling that took time as its public only so our private insurance did not hurry things up and there was no private option to speed things up.

Sorry have written an essay here :)


----------



## ece77

Don't be so hopeless please! It's not over until it's over ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsb and ece! I think im either 1 or 3 or 2 dpo lol we are all 2ww buddies! Yay!! 

Wgats everyone up to today? Iv hurt my ankle from running and bootcamp abd just tried cleaning the house and my ankle has swelled up so im a hobbling mess lol xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww sorry u hurt your ankle. I woke up with a magraine so am still in bed feeling rubbish x


----------



## xxDreamxx

I have been in bed all afternoon feeling blah! Might have been the pickled onion monster munch I got from the British Shop - I have wicked indigestion 

Hubby's cooking dinner at the moment - spag Bol & then we will watch a film or something.

Cath - hope your ankle is better soon 
MrsBroodyPant - migraines suck....hope it goes away soon


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks Susan.

Whats a british shop? Xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant said:
 

> Thanks Susan.
> 
> Whats a british shop? Xxx

It's a shop that sells all UK stuff from football stuff, food, toiletries, sweets to clothes. 

We go occasionally as I like galaxy hot chocolate & Yorkshire Tea & hubby likes Bourbon Biscuits. 

Today I bought monster munch & branston pickle mini cheds :)

It's funny cos when I lived in London I used to visit the Australia Shop in Covent Garden for my Aussie Goodies.


----------



## sarahkr

thanks girls, i know its not just on him, it'll be on both of us, i'm not totally sure on what the "we can help you" comment was, cos if the only way to sort the chromosome one out would be IVF, then its a free answer to a bloody expensive problem!! but i guess, its better to know than keep trying and things going wrong, someone also suggested not being able to carry girls???? hey??? wtf is that one??? xxxxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

The not being able to carry a certain sex only exists if its been passed down through generations eg df father and fathers father and fathers father father cant carry girls its not that common.

Oohhh Dream is it more expensive? Is hubby British or Australian? 

Ohhhh Mrsb sorry for the migraine hun stay in bed all day hun xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks Susan.

Whats a british shop? Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sorry i posted that twice - dont know how!

Yorkshire tea is from where i live . We drink it too xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Cath - hubby is Indian but grew up in London. I am English (Bristol) but grew up in Australia. We met online in a chat room. I ended up moving back to England to be with him & after 7 years he moved to Australia with me. So we both count ourselves as British, although hubby does like a good curry (as long as he can have a pint of John Smiths with it) :)

MrsBroodyPant - my Grandmother was from Yorkshire. I love a nice strong cuppa so Yorkshire tea really works for me :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww thats lovely hun does hubby like Australia? Xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Yep, he does. The weather is lovely and outdoor living fabulous. We both early way more than we did in the UK and could afford a mortgage on a house. We both miss certain aspects of the UK though.


----------



## sarahkr

so that is true then??? andy's got a brother, but his brother has had a little girl???
ooh its me anyway... i dunno why i'm even thinking like that, i've had 3 m/c, 1 with my ex, and 2 with andy, so its deffo me, dummo why i'm even thinking about the bloody sex, maybe people have said it cos i've got josh???? and he's a boy lol xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

If it was a chromosome issue with sex hun you would know as there would just be all boys on one side of the family iykwim? 

Xx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> If it was a chromosome issue with sex hun you would know as there would just be all boys on one side of the family iykwim?
> 
> Xx

:haha:like, i wouldn't be here talking to you kind of thing :haha: xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

mornin all,
how are we? 
xxxx


----------



## Nina83

I think I'm starting a yeast infection :(
Stupid phantom symptoms are back I think. 
But on a happier, more positive note, I have a job interview tomorrow, which I REALLY really want.
I get to dress up all nice tomorrow ;)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Sarah - Morning :) 

Nina - Good Luck for the interview. What line of work are you in?


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> Sarah - Morning :)
> 
> Nina - Good Luck for the interview. What line of work are you in?

:thumbup:mornin hun, you ok?? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

Graphic design. I used to be a textile designer, along with graphics for a children's line. Right now I'm doing mainly cut-copy-paste-follow up with the printing place, and the job interview is for a graphic designer for an adults line. 
I miss designing for clothing SO freaking much. Plus, I'm under too much stress at my current job. I can't help but wonder how all this stress would have effected me if I were still pregnant.


----------



## Nina83

Welcome back Sarah!!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Morning all.

Good luck for your interview Nina. My friend is a childrens fashion designer x


----------



## Nina83

Thank you!

Phantom symptoms have started up again. Serious pelvic pain and mild nausea. 
I scheduled a doctors appointment for next week. I'll se what he says. I have a feelings it's mostly stress related.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww Nina. I hope u are ok hun xxx


----------



## sarahkr

mornin girls,
hope your all ok? 
xxx


----------



## Nina83

sarahkr said:


> mornin girls,
> hope your all ok?
> xxx

Morning ;)


----------



## ece77

Good morning ladies,
How was your weekend? I met with a friend on Saturday, had dinner & coffee. Yesterday we had a big dinner with my brothers & cousins. It was great and there was a small wedding party at the restaurant too. The bride had a very plain dress and hat. She was very cute :). So generally I had a great time, forgot a little bit about TTC. And slept much better at night.
Today I started my progesterone suppositories. I'll have my level checked again on 7DPO. Hope it will be better. 
How are you all?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ece77 sounds like u had a fun packed weekend.

I met my friend for coffee on saturday then went out for deinks with DH on the night. Sunday we had dinner with my mum then came home and watched a film in bed. 

What did other people do? X


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi All

Saturday I went out to my Dads for morning Tea and then came home and napped for like 3 hours, then lazed around.

Sunday I did housework and then napped for like 3 hours, then lazed around.

Today though....I didn't nap!!!! :) Although, I can barely keep my eyes open! I am waiting for hubby to come home so we can take the dogs out for a walk, then its the season finale of Trueblood tonight and an early night for me.

:)


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies!!

Everyone had a busy weekend by the sounds of it!! 

I cleaned the house right through Sat then DF and I went out with a few friends and went to have a look around a castle thats near to where we live which was nice...trying to find a hotel/BnB for this weekend now - proving very difficult as its bank hol ggrrrrr xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Good morning!

Well, I took two days off work and had a long weekend, but I still need another day!

Thursday, I had the appointment with my GP and was tested for hypthyroidism. Waiting for those results. :coffee:

Friday, I had the appointment with my GYN and was told I was ovulating (on CD55)!!! So, we had sex Friday night, needless to say. I was kinda sad I wasn't pregnant, but was super stoked that I am actually ov'ing, so it balanced out! I took an OPK, but it was negative. Since his mom is in town from San Francisco, we took her out to dinner and I finally had a margarita or two... :happydance:

Saturday, we took the day off from BDing mainly because by the time we got in Saturday night, it was too late. We bought French doors for the room that will eventually be the nursery and the primer for the walls. Our Home Depot was outta the base for the paint we need, so I will get that this week. Another negative OPK.

Sunday, we bought my nephew's bday gift at babies r us and the hubby finally came to terms with how expensive baby stuff can be. He was shocked. I bought a Sophie the Giraffe for our basket of "positive thinking" baby goodies. Sunday, I took an OPK and got a smiley!!!! So we BDed before leaving for the family bbq AND again before we went to bed at night. 

Now, we will BD tonight and tomorrow night and call it a day! 

I am happy to actually be ovulating! Didn't think it was ever going to happen!

Glad ya'll seemed to have a great weekend, too!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Wowza! you had a very busy weekend hun!!

I cant believe how long your cycle is!?! WTH! xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Happily im so glad u are finally ovulating xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Thank you all!!! I'm so excited that I am actually in a real TWW now. :happydance:


----------



## ece77

Glad everyone had nice weekends.

Happily - Yay for O! Hope this is your month. And mine too ;). But really, are your cycles this long every time? It must make baby-making a very hard job, as if it's not hard without that already!

Susan - Being tired is a good sign, I guess! It means the baby is taking a lot of energy to make him/her grow. At least I'd like to see it that way ;)


----------



## HappilyTTC

Ece- Hope this is your month, too! :hugs: My cycles are pretty erratic. I hadn't realized it until I was preparing for the GYN visit. I've only had a period on Feb 8, Mar 13, May 14, and June 25 this year! I wasn't temping or OPKing back then, so I have no idea what OV was like. This cycle is probably similar to the one that happened Mar 13-May 14, I guess. I didn't BD anywhere around the end of February, May 1 or June 11, so that would explain why no pregnancies since January. How random that now, looking back since the beginning of this year, our sex has NEVER been timed right. 

I am glad I went to the doctor on the day I did or I wouldn't had any clue I was ovulating and wouldn't have taken those OPKs and more than likely we would not have BDed!

Here's :dust: to us all!!!


----------



## lune_miel

We watched my brother-in-law's pitbull cutie over the weekend, trimmed the trees in our yard (we just moved in last fall and needs lots of landscaping). We bought a patio furniture set on clearance so now just trying to put it together.

*Happily*- Were your cycles always erratic? Mine were clockwork until I used the nuvaring.


----------



## HappilyTTC

lune_miel said:


> We watched my brother-in-law's pitbull cutie over the weekend, trimmed the trees in our yard (we just moved in last fall and needs lots of landscaping). We bought a patio furniture set on clearance so now just trying to put it together.
> 
> *Happily*- Were your cycles always erratic? Mine were clockwork until I used the nuvaring.

When I was very young they were, but they evened out for all of 2012 with the exception of literally one period in April 2012 because we had just met and weren't even talking about a baby or marriage or being boyfriend and girlfriend.

Suddenly, January 2013, things went crazy. What's weird is after the MMC in January, I had a pretty normal cycle, but after that, things went loopy! 

At least I had the good fortune of a doctor being able to point out that I was ovulating this weekend! Thank goodness for skilled doctors!

I used Nuvaring for all of 2010/2011 that I remember and it is what caused my actual bleeding days to shorten. I used to have 5 day periods that were average for 3 days and light for 2 and now I have 3 days periods that MIGHT be average the second day, but are light for the most part.


----------



## c.m.c

Happily I'm so glad you're O ing!!! That's great!! FX u timed it well.

Nina ...GOod luck for your interview!

Look like everyone's been busy!!

I got a higher banding in work last week so it was a wonderful surprise plus I get back dated to jan 2011!!!! Really hoping the second half of 2013 is gonna stay good!!


----------



## ticklemonster

Hi everyone, sorry not been on much been really busy with kids and nephews and nieces all weekend, don't feel like I've had a minute to myself but I love it really. And it's taking my mind off worrying about the pregnancy, another 2 weeks to go and I will find out for sure that baby is growing and fingers crossed it be a healthy pregnancy. So scared that it may be another blighted ovum. Only time will tell xx


----------



## c.m.c

When is ur scan tickle? FX for u!!


----------



## ticklemonster

c.m.c said:


> When is ur scan tickle? FX for u!!

It's 4th September! I have everything crossed lol. I do feel different this time, like I have a lot of stretching pains, whereas last time I didn't have anything like that.. I want to get excited but I daren't yet. 

How are you c.m.c


----------



## c.m.c

I feel the same I'm too scared to be excited.

I'm 6 weeks tomorrow and have a scan wed...I'm petrified


----------



## HappilyTTC

You're gonna do great, cmc! So excited for you!!


----------



## Helena_

hope everyone is doing great :hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Pregnant people try not to worry. I know it must be very hard to relax but remember its a new pregnancy and u deserve good things. Xxx


----------



## ece77

Good morning ladies,

How are you all? This thread seems to be getting more and more quieter every day :(

Tickle - GL for the scan. I'm sure it will be great ;)

cmc - Glad everything is OK re both work & pregnancy. When is your next scan?

Sarah - Where and how are you? Hope you haven't been banned again ;)

AFM - I'm 5 DPO. Although I know it's way toooo early for any symptoms, I woke up to extreme gas and mild nausea this morning. This 2ww thing is no fun, really. The first time we started TTC, I wasn't expecting at all to get pregnant the first cycle, so I didn't obsess over anything at all, and didn't test until about a week late with AF. Now after a loss and tons of reading, I think I may literally go crazy in these 14 days :wacko:


----------



## Nina83

ece77 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> How are you all? This thread seems to be getting more and more quieter every day :(
> 
> Tickle - GL for the scan. I'm sure it will be great ;)
> 
> cmc - Glad everything is OK re both work & pregnancy. When is your next scan?
> 
> Sarah - Where and how are you? Hope you haven't been banned again ;)
> 
> AFM - I'm 5 DPO. Although I know it's way toooo early for any symptoms, I woke up to extreme gas and mild nausea this morning. This 2ww thing is no fun, really. The first time we started TTC, I wasn't expecting at all to get pregnant the first cycle, so I didn't obsess over anything at all, and didn't test until about a week late with AF. Now after a loss and tons of reading, I think I may literally go crazy in these 14 days :wacko:

I'm super busy at work and we don't have internet at home yet. I'm heading towards O in a few days, after that I'll be much MUCH more chattier! LOL!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi everyone.

Im quiet as im chilling out this cycle.
But i have just been to doctors and they are referring us bacl to the FS
X


----------



## Nina83

Mrs.B, I'm happy you guys got referred, hope you won't need to see him by then though <3


----------



## ece77

Nina - You must be excited with your new house :) How was your interview?

MrsBP - FX you won't need to see the FS ;)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks girls. Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

ece77 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> How are you all? This thread seems to be getting more and more quieter every day :(
> 
> Tickle - GL for the scan. I'm sure it will be great ;)
> 
> cmc - Glad everything is OK re both work & pregnancy. When is your next scan?
> 
> Sarah - Where and how are you? Hope you haven't been banned again ;)
> 
> AFM - I'm 5 DPO. Although I know it's way toooo early for any symptoms, I woke up to extreme gas and mild nausea this morning. This 2ww thing is no fun, really. The first time we started TTC, I wasn't expecting at all to get pregnant the first cycle, so I didn't obsess over anything at all, and didn't test until about a week late with AF. Now after a loss and tons of reading, I think I may literally go crazy in these 14 days :wacko:

:haha::haha:no ece hun, i aint been banned :haha::haha: not really much goin on here!!
:haha:i think we all get obsessed in the tww hun, its constantly thinking about different symptoms, oohhh i hope this is your month hun, you totally deserve it xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsB How you coping with the relaxed approach hun? Any idea what DPO are you hun xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

how is everyone? x


----------



## ece77

It seems I can not cope at all :rofl:. It's so easy to imagine symptoms. I hope that's not what I've been doing :winkwink:. But for sure my diarrhea is real (sorry for tmi :blush:).

How are you Cath?


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol @ece that made me laugh then hahaha!! sometimes hun its not imagining it - some are stupid symptoms that we release after ov :-( I get ya with the diarrhea though haha!

Im good thanks hun - got a really bad thought though so thats taking me mind off things :-D xxx


----------



## ece77

Oh Cath, try to get bad thoughts off to outer space. I know it must be hard once it starts lingering in your mind; but regardless of ttc, I believe that stress is the worst thing we can do to ourselves.


----------



## Nina83

cathgibbs said:


> Lol @ece that made me laugh then hahaha!! sometimes hun its not imagining it - some are stupid symptoms that we release after ov :-( I get ya with the diarrhea though haha!
> 
> Im good thanks hun - got a really bad thought though so thats taking me mind off things :-D xxx

What's on your mind Cath?
Or even a better question- What does your dress look like? What color theme is your wedding? What flavor is the cake? Are you going to have a veil or a birdcage veily thingy? Flats or high heels? Afternoon or evening wedding? Have you got your rings picked out? Details woman! I love weddings!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol sorry ladies not a bad thought lol a bad foot hahaha :rofl: I was wondering then why Ece was saying that bless haha!! Sorry chick!! :hugs: Just a bad foot lol! 

LMFAO!! Nina!! haha My dress is a princess dress for the day and iv got a slinky one for the evening/trash the dress. colour scheme is Coral and the bouquets are bright colours! unsure of a veil yet?! Cant decide! Get married at 3.30pm :-D DF ring will be fine but Ill need mine specially made as my ring is shaped lol can you believe im not getting married for over 2 years and iv done so much lol xxx


----------



## ece77

Wow Cath, until I read your last sentence, I thought "I guess they just changed their minds and won't be waiting for the baby to arrive timely for the wedding". You really planned everything out!
You know, we were together for 17 years when we decided to get married at last and we had to arrange everything in 2 months! I guess I couldn't do the other way around. Obsessing over every small detail, for a long time would make me nuts!


----------



## ece77

And sorry for your foot ;). However, I believe it's much better than a bad thought!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath your wedding dresses sound nice. Wish i was getting married again.

Relaxed approach is going well. Im convinced i now need a higher dose of clomid coz its not happening with this amount anymore. Im not expecting a bfp anytime soon. 
Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Sounds so pretty!!! 
You are so organized. We also planned out wedding in 3 months, and I am so happy we didn't have more time because I'm a total nutcase and would have lost my mind. Our wedding wasn't perfect (would have changed the flowers!) but I wouldn't have been able to handle anything longer. I am just not built for that!
I envy people who are so organized, and at least on the outside seem calm!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha nope Sept 21st 2015 Cyprus we get wed :-D booked the venue, the reception, the registrar, the photographer, videographer, trash the dress, transport for guests, deposit on my dress haha will be making our bouquets (artificla so I can bring mine back from my grandfathers grave)

2 months?! Wowza hun well done for doing that!! and 17years?!!? no wonder you only took 2 months lol! 

MrsB when is your next apt hun to see if you can up the dosage? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Nina im a total OCD freak with my lists - I have lists of lists for the wedding lol -im organising my best friends wedding for her and co-organising a coworkers wedding haha!! 

How the hell you ladies done it in 2/3 months ill never know, i would have had a heart attack.

My dad just got made redundant aswell and hes 55 so hes not likely to get a job now so looks like me and DF are gonna save like mad!! xxx


----------



## lune_miel

*Tickle and cmc*  fxd on your scans! We need pictures!
*Mrs broody*  when can you see the FS? Heres to us not needing it!
*Cath* you have everything done now what will you do for the next 2 yrs lol! I also did my wedding in 5 months and I thought that was quick!

Got a :) opk this AM so time to start BDing, this month aiming for today, tomorrow, and the next day to cover it. I am sending DH naughty texts to try to get him in the mood :haha::blush:


----------



## HappilyTTC

lune_miel said:


> *Tickle and cmc*  fxd on your scans! We need pictures!
> *Mrs broody*  when can you see the FS? Heres to us not needing it!
> *Cath* you have everything done now what will you do for the next 2 yrs lol! I also did my wedding in 5 months and I thought that was quick!
> 
> Got a :) opk this AM so time to start BDing, this month aiming for today, tomorrow, and the next day to cover it. I am sending DH naughty texts to try to get him in the mood :haha::blush:

Woohoo to a positive OPK!!! Get to it!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaaaa loving the naughty txts lol xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Glad you got referred mrsB.....I hope you get BFP way before Oct though!!

Ece.....the tww is sooooo nerve wrecking ....I always was so impatient!! When r u testing?

Tickle, happily mrsB lune miel and ece thanks for the good words il let u all know how tomorrow goes.fx all is ok

Nina......hope alls well with u and ur DTD for ur O!! Hope this is ur month

Sarah and cath...how are you ladies?


Get DTD lune meil!!


----------



## c.m.c

Sounds gorgeous cath....my dresses were coral too it's sooooo pretty...ESP if ur in Cyprus!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I will have to wait for an appointment via letter. Last time i had to wait about 2 months before being seen. Then i might get my dose up or something. 

Cath sorry your dad lost his job.

Lune miel. I love the naughty texts lol. Good luck with catching the egg

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

lune_miel said:


> *Tickle and cmc*  fxd on your scans! We need pictures!
> *Mrs broody*  when can you see the FS? Heres to us not needing it!
> *Cath* you have everything done now what will you do for the next 2 yrs lol! I also did my wedding in 5 months and I thought that was quick!
> 
> Got a :) opk this AM so time to start BDing, this month aiming for today, tomorrow, and the next day to cover it. I am sending DH naughty texts to try to get him in the mood :haha::blush:

You go girl! ;)


----------



## ticklemonster

c.m.c said:


> I feel the same I'm too scared to be excited.
> 
> I'm 6 weeks tomorrow and have a scan wed...I'm petrified

I'm sure everything will be fine chick x


----------



## cathgibbs

C.m.c good luck today hun xxx


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> Glad you got referred mrsB.....I hope you get BFP way before Oct though!!
> 
> Ece.....the tww is sooooo nerve wrecking ....I always was so impatient!! When r u testing?
> 
> Tickle, happily mrsB lune miel and ece thanks for the good words il let u all know how tomorrow goes.fx all is ok
> 
> Nina......hope alls well with u and ur DTD for ur O!! Hope this is ur month
> 
> Sarah and cath...how are you ladies?
> 
> 
> Get DTD lune meil!!

:hugs:good luck hun :thumbup:
:winkwink:yeah, fine hun :) xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ticklemonster

Good luck c.m.c xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good luck cmc xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone , I've been without Internet for a few days so need to catch up . So who is 

B'ding ? O/v .... Waiting to or in the TWW ? And who has an unwanted uninvited visitor !!! 

Love to everyone xxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi left wonderin.

I guess im in the tww. Af should come at the end of August x


----------



## ece77

Good morning ladies,

cmc - Good luck for today!

Left wonderin - How are you?

I am 6 DPO today. My temp had a small fall today. Hope it means implantation :). Tomorrow I'll get my progesterone tested. FX it's in normal limits...


----------



## c.m.c

i will post a pic later, im just nipping on here very quickly. had a scan today. there was a second sac that never developed. but thankfully there was a little bean with a hearbeat in the other, larger good sac!!!

thinks its more common than most people think but just noone has scans as early so never know


----------



## Nina83

c.m.c. That's great news!
I also think a second sac is very common, but most aren't known of. Just like chemicals, a lot of times we never understand why AF is even a day late. Well, that is if you aren't TTC.


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> i will post a pic later, im just nipping on here very quickly. had a scan today. there was a second sac that never developed. but thankfully there was a little bean with a hearbeat in the other, larger good sac!!!
> 
> thinks its more common than most people think but just noone has scans as early so never know

:hugs:yippeeee hun, yes i've heard of it to hun, and your right, its probably because "the normal" scan is done later :thumbup: are you under the care of the epau hun? xxxxxx:hugs:

ece- are you cd21 today hun? when are you getting your levels done? cd22? xxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congrats cmc xxx


----------



## ece77

cmc - Great news dear! 

Sarah - I'm indeed CD21 today. But I O'd quite late this cycle (on CD15 I guess). So I'm going tomorrow morning for the progesterone. 

So ladies, since I'll already go to the lab, I was thinking of asking for HCG too. Do you think it's possible to pick it up at 7 DPO? Or am I being ridiculous?


----------



## sarahkr

ece77 said:


> cmc - Great news dear!
> 
> Sarah - I'm indeed CD21 today. But I O'd quite late this cycle (on CD15 I guess). So I'm going tomorrow morning for the progesterone.
> 
> So ladies, since I'll already go to the lab, I was thinking of asking for HCG too. Do you think it's possible to pick it up at 7 DPO? Or am I being ridiculous?

:thumbup:i get ya hun, mmm, don't know hun, i'm not sure if bloods could pick up at 7dpo hun? it all depends on implantation etc hun... iykwim, no harm in asking tho, while your there hun :) xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Helena_

it would be possible to pick it up at 7dpo, but only if you implanted at like 5dpo. Most don't implant until 8dpo or later....so it really just depends. Good luck!


----------



## ece77

Thanks dears. I know it's a long long shot. I don't know what to do. I guess I'll just decide on how I feel tomorrow morning ;)


----------



## c.m.c

Ece...Blood HCG will show it before a preg test....if preg tests can show at 9dpo then why not....defo give it a go!

Sarah I got some scans private with a consultant at work so once we saw hb today I called my GP and will see her Friday, she will refer me to hospital now...not sure if they'll want me earlier or just at 12weeks!


----------



## cathgibbs

C.m.c fab news hun do you feel more relaxed now??

Ece when I had 21bloods done thdy did a hcg too....you never know hun xxx


----------



## ticklemonster

Brilliant news cmc. Have they told you a due date yet? Xx


----------



## c.m.c

I am a weeeeeeee tiny bit more relaxed. First tri is such a stress and worry. I'm due 15th April FX


----------



## c.m.c

Tickle when's your next app?



None testing soon apart from ece? MrsB what dpo are u?


----------



## c.m.c

Sorry this pic quality is crap..... My 2 scans one from last week with 2 sacs and today's.....can see wee foetal pole it's only 6mm
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I dont know how many dpo i am as i havent tracked anything. 
Im sooo jealous cmc. Wish i could of had another April baby xxx


----------



## c.m.c

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I dont know how many dpo i am as i havent tracked anything.
> Im sooo jealous cmc. Wish i could of had another April baby xxx

This could be your month mrsB....you got preggers once so u can defo do it again:thumbup:

I feel so scared to be due in April...but obviously delighted. 

My ectopic due date was 3rd jan....I rem before I got preg I said I wanted an April baby as I'd get all summer off work and Christmas and Be back to work feb I'd also be off for DD starting nursery etc !

I rem asking if God was punishing me for wishing this when I had surgery in May...I was delighted to be due jan....I would be delighted to be due anytime....but now that I'm due when I thought was perfect timing I'm sooooooooooooooooo scared :dohh:


----------



## HappilyTTC

cmc- :hugs: No time to be scared! This is a great time in your life! How amazing. I understand the trepidation, but know that your story has a happy ending and it's all gonna be okay!


----------



## c.m.c

Thank you happily. I am slowly starting to relax! 

Did your AF show? Your O was day 55 wasn't it? R u testing soon?


----------



## HappilyTTC

My AF is due Sept 2, so I am in a TWW finally. I think I am 2DPO today, so we will see. :happydance:


----------



## lune_miel

cmc - great news on the sticky bean!
you need a ticker so I can track your progress, interesting about the 2nd sac.


----------



## sarahkr

c.m.c said:


> Ece...Blood HCG will show it before a preg test....if preg tests can show at 9dpo then why not....defo give it a go!
> 
> Sarah I got some scans private with a consultant at work so once we saw hb today I called my GP and will see her Friday, she will refer me to hospital now...not sure if they'll want me earlier or just at 12weeks!

:thumbup:ahhh i get you hun, i thought for a sec you were under the care of the epau hun, if you can, request to go under their care hun, they will monitor you, i've asked my doc.... when i get pregnant, will he put me under their care? he said yes... xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Helena_ said:


> it would be possible to pick it up at 7dpo, but only if you implanted at like 5dpo. Most don't implant until 8dpo or later....so it really just depends. Good luck!

:hugs:hi hun, how are you getting on? everything ok? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## ece77

Good morning all!

cmc - Scan pics look great! It's all too exciting. Glad you feel a little more relaxed.

Tickle & Helena - How are you huns? Did MS kick in yet?

Cath & MrsBP - How are you too? Feeling anything?

Happily - 2ww at last! Although I must say it's no fun!

Sarah - Also in 2ww. We'll be all be testing one after another this month. Hope we'll all get our BFPs.

Lune - Waiting to O it seems. And then over to the looney house that's called 2ww :)

AFM - I decided to have the progesterone only. It seems 7dpo is quite early even for a blood test. And I didn't want to be discouraged this early.


----------



## cathgibbs

Ece good choice hun - it does make you feel a lil dissapointed to hear that its not a bfp at 7dpo. when will you get the results? 

im ood hun - mouth feeling asthough iv had a drink last night - bit furry lol xxx


----------



## ece77

cathgibbs said:


> Ece good choice hun - it does make you feel a lil dissapointed to hear that its not a bfp at 7dpo. when will you get the results?
> 
> im ood hun - mouth feeling asthough iv had a drink last night - bit furry lol xxx

He said tomorrow at 16:00. But when I asked him to send by e-mail, he said OK, we'll send them if they are ready earlier. Normally HCG is ready in a couple of hours but I guess progesterone takes a little more time?!

Is the taste in your mouth like metallic? I've read somewhere it may be a very early symptom of conception. Hope that's it ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

fx you will get it earlier via email hun - atleast you dont have to wait the whole weekend for it :-D what happens after these results? Will they do anything if needed?

ahhh no hun not that sadly - you know the feeling you get the day after youve had 1 or 2 drinks? feels like you havent brushed your teeth properly? Its foul lol xxx


----------



## ece77

If it's higher than 10 -and preferably much higher- nothing needs to be done. If lower, and if I get a BFP in the coming days, than I guess I'll need to be put on a higher dose progesterone than I am now. 

It's still early for symptoms any way, so don't worry about the non-metallic taste! Few minutes ago, I was wondering if my mind is making up all the little things I'm feeling. But your brain can't make you get diarrhea, can it :rofl:


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah I dont like to look at symptoms either hun - the last bfp the only symptom I had was sore boobs - cycles before that where i got bfn i think i was making my body think i was preg ifykwim?? But you dont cant make your body have diarrhea haha!! oohhh only 1 dpo ahead of me :-D xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im just guessing im about the same dpo as u Cath. I dont have any symptoms and no sore boobs. Here we go again with my no sore boobs equals bfn lol xxx


----------



## lune_miel

Well I have sore nipples and I'm about to O today. What's up with that?! TWW here I come :wacko:


----------



## cathgibbs

Sore nipples is a good sign that your about to ov hun - its a surge in hormones! xxx

Mrsb - ignore the 'sore boobs = bfp' thing hun - ignore ignore ignore :ignore: lol xxxxxx


----------



## ece77

Oh my, progesterone is a whopping 44! I can't believe it. And I've just read that Crinone can not be traced in blood, since it goes directly to the uterus! So it's all me me me!

Now I wish I had the HCG done as well. Because I can't shake the feeling that my levels couldn't jump from 9.71 to 44 for no reason in 1 month! 

I wonder if the b vitamins have done this?! It seems a high progesterone is not reliable to confirm a pregnancy. But if only I am, it may actually mean that the little bean will have a soft cushion to place him/herself. 

I am so happy! I guess I'll just cave in and start doing hpt's tomorrow morning, at 8 DPO. Not very hopeful, but we'll see...


----------



## cathgibbs

oh hun thats fab news!!! Dont beat yourself about not having a HCG though hun-----i got a feeling you will have a lil suprise from the hpt!! ekkk xxxxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

:happydance: Yay, ECE! That's so exciting!!!! Fingers are so crossed for you!!!!

And, yup, finally a TWW... it's not fun, but it's better than no period and no reason. Still waiting on my blood test results from last week for some other stuff.


----------



## ece77

Thanks girls!
I'm trying not to overthink but it's just impossible. I just want to learn. How I wish the days would pass in the blink of an eye!


----------



## cathgibbs

yaya happily for being in the tww!! xxx


----------



## c.m.c

sarahkr said:


> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> Ece...Blood HCG will show it before a preg test....if preg tests can show at 9dpo then why not....defo give it a go!
> 
> Sarah I got some scans private with a consultant at work so once we saw hb today I called my GP and will see her Friday, she will refer me to hospital now...not sure if they'll want me earlier or just at 12weeks!
> 
> :thumbup:ahhh i get you hun, i thought for a sec you were under the care of the epau hun, if you can, request to go under their care hun, they will monitor you, i've asked my doc.... when i get pregnant, will he put me under their care? he said yes... xxxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

I had that the last time and I was not impressed! The midwives couldn't scan for shit...no offence to midwives but they're not expert sonographers! The registrars failed to see my ectopic when I was in agony and my blood pressure was 60/40 I was bleeding internally and they went to send me home with antibiotics.

Now that the consultant has confirmed it's not ectopic I'm happy to wait as normal. Il prob have a scan at work at 8 weeks knowing me:haha:

Il see what GP suggests tomorrow.


Happily :happydance::happydance::happydance: for tww


----------



## c.m.c

Ece that metallic taste is defo a sign FX for u


----------



## sarahkr

ece77 said:


> Oh my, progesterone is a whopping 44! I can't believe it. And I've just read that Crinone can not be traced in blood, since it goes directly to the uterus! So it's all me me me!
> 
> Now I wish I had the HCG done as well. Because I can't shake the feeling that my levels couldn't jump from 9.71 to 44 for no reason in 1 month!
> 
> I wonder if the b vitamins have done this?! It seems a high progesterone is not reliable to confirm a pregnancy. But if only I am, it may actually mean that the little bean will have a soft cushion to place him/herself.
> 
> I am so happy! I guess I'll just cave in and start doing hpt's tomorrow morning, at 8 DPO. Not very hopeful, but we'll see...

:thumbup:your chart looks great hun, are you taking progesterone hun?? i think thats what i need... i'm having my levels done next week :( all this is scary shit innit.... yeah, its all me, me, me too :growlmad:
:shrug:i'm on vit b hun, i dont think they will boost your progesterone hun? but that is a very good british level hun :thumbup:
ooohhh good luck with your testing hun xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## ece77

Good morning everyone!

I just couldn't stand the stress and tested last night. And to my surprise it was a :bfp:. This morning, yet another one. I told hubby, and we're "cautiously" on :cloud9:

I am totally aware that it is soooo early and anything can go wrong at this point. Infact I had a temp drop this morning; still above coverline, but even so a nuisance :(

I decided there is almost nothing else I can do at this point, so I'll just try to relax and enjoy the news.

AF isn't due until almost a week, so we'll see how it goes. Wish me luck...


----------



## c.m.c

Ece :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: good luck good luck good luck 

Congrats number10!!!!!!!!!

That's wonderful news.....a good early positive is great:baby: I also had a BFP 8 days before AF was due


----------



## ece77

cmc - I didn't have the metallic taste. Cath was talking about an odd taste in her mouth and I asked her if it was like that. I also read that it is a good sign!

Sarah - Yes I am on suppositories since 4DPO. But now that my progesterone is 44, I'm not sure if I need to take them any more. I've read that they don't show up in bloodwork since they directly go to the uterus. Will ring the ob to ask.

Happily - GL with the bloodwork!


----------



## ece77

c.m.c said:


> Ece :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: good luck good luck good luck
> 
> Congrats number10!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That's wonderful news.....a good early positive is great:baby: I also had a BFP 8 days before AF was due

Thank you dear! I still can not believe it!...


----------



## c.m.c

O sorry ece I thought u had the taste.......

When is cath testing??? Metallic taste is good sign girl!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ece thats amazing news im so happy for you!!! Enjoy it hun :-D :-D :-D 

C.m.c it wasn't metallic hun just a fussy taste/feeling like iv had s few drinks the night before kinda thing :-D xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Ece yahooooo ( cautiously ) lol............. Xxxxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Congrats ece and HH9M!!
My temp also began dropping at 9dpo and continued to drop until I took the last temp at 11dpo and it was my second lowest temp above cover line :thumbup:


----------



## ece77

twinmummy06 said:


> Congrats ece and HH9M!!
> My temp also began dropping at 9dpo and continued to drop until I took the last temp at 11dpo and it was my second lowest temp above cover line :thumbup:

Oh dear, this really gives me peace of mind! I perfectly know that I shouldn't be taking temps any more but I just couldn't help it this morning. 
OK, I promise I won't do it any more. In any case, there is literally nothing I or anybody can do if things come to that. 
So I'm just going to enjoy this for as long as I can. Hopefully 9 months ;)

And of course thank you all the beautiful and kind ladies. Love you all...
:hugs:


----------



## ticklemonster

ece, no morning sickness as such, but I do feel sick mainly on an evening, I'm really tired, and seeing all night long. Other than that no ore symptoms as yet. 
Congrats on you bfp. 

c.m.c next scan is not until 4th September. Got ages to wait yet, it's really dragging! How are you feeling?


----------



## sarahkr

YIPEEEE.... 
congratulations ece hun :) xxxxx


----------



## ticklemonster

It's meant to say weeing not seeing! Silly auto adjust.


----------



## twinmummy06

I know ece, I had to be told to stop temping as well haha! I was freaking myself out over it, but I just had to keep testing! Get the OH to hide the thermometer :haha:


----------



## ece77

ticklemonster said:


> It's meant to say weeing not seeing! Silly auto adjust.

Ha, I thought maybe you meant "staying" all night long as in like insomnia! Thanks for the clarification :)



twinmummy06 said:


> I know ece, I had to be told to stop temping as well haha! I was freaking myself out over it, but I just had to keep testing! Get the OH to hide the thermometer

He would do that gladly! Only he has to hide 3 of them :). I just bought another one from Ebay with 2 digit precision, thinking I wouldn't get pregnant this month anyway :rofl:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Ece - that's wonderful news congratulations :) I got my BFP a week before AF too so understand how you feel. As for the progesterone, mine was 62.3 when I got my positive bloodwork at about 12dpo. It then went up to 75 but dropped down to 63. They put me on 200mg suppository (they are actually pessary but my clinic had me use as suppository) of progesterone. I can't give you medical advice but if you feel comfortable staying on support, then at 44 for progesterone, I would :) maybe ask your Dr for beta hcg/progesterone to be tested. If you are going to get it repeated, then I advise 72 hours between the tests.

So pleased for you :) I had an inkling with your progesterone being like that, that you were going to get a BFP


----------



## ece77

Thanks a lot for the input Susan. I was also considering to continue with the P as I've read everywhere it can do no harm other than maybe a late AF if no BFP! So I guess it's best to keep taking it :)
I'll talk with my OB today. Thanks again :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Ece thats the exact same mentality I have hun. If something bad happened it was literally nothing we could do hun but this is your forever baby! Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congrats ece77 xxxxxx

Let me know when u want to be added as number 10 x


----------



## ece77

I'd like to wait at least until AF is due, until the 29th dear. Let's keep it a secret in our little group for the time being ;)


----------



## c.m.c

ticklemonster said:


> ece, no morning sickness as such, but I do feel sick mainly on an evening, I'm really tired, and seeing all night long. Other than that no ore symptoms as yet.
> Congrats on you bfp.
> 
> c.m.c next scan is not until 4th September. Got ages to wait yet, it's really dragging! How are you feeling?

That's 2 weeks is it? I hope it flies or you:thumbup:

I feel like I'm hungover every day! But I'm feeling good about it! I had no symptoms with dd or the ectopic so I hope this is a healthy sign


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ok ece77, i would want to do the same. Good luck xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I got a letter today from the hospital about my referal. It says we need tests done before we go e.g blood tests and SA. I know its just a standard letter. Do u think i should ring them up? Its a total joke if we need to start from the beginninh again. I started crying when i read the letter. I cant be back in the start blocks. We have gad far more tests done than that and learnt everything we can from the tests. X


----------



## c.m.c

MrsB yes ring...I defo would and explain


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks xxx

Im feeling so down today. Clomid doesnt seem to be working for me :-(. I cant cope with feeling like such a failure all the time. life is soooooooo rubbish right now 

xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

ECE: OMG Congrats!!!!! So happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FXed all stays smooth for you! :dust:

Mrs B: :hugs: I understand exactly how you feel. I hope it was just a standard form letter.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks happily xxx


----------



## c.m.c

MrsB I hope u can get n appt soon and see if there's something better you could do


----------



## lune_miel

*ece *- Congrats! H&H9m! Were you charting? What did you do this month?

*MrsB *- Have you tried Femara? Will your Dr switch to that w/o seeing an RE?

Confirmed O - I am officially waiting to test!


----------



## ece77

MrsBP - Sorry you're feeling down. Call them and I'm sure they'll say the tests are not necesssary once you explain all the previous labs you've already been through.

lune - Yes I was charting. I took royal jelly+pollen+propolis mix in honey until O, and a vitamin b complex all through. I started to use progesterone suppositories at 4DPO, since it came below "acceptable" (9.71) on CD21 last cycle. I'm not sure if these helped or my P is high because of pregnancy?!
You have a nice temp rise! And seem to have covered your bases well ;).


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPant - don't lose hope {hugs}. There are other medication they can use if clomid is not effective. Follicle Stimulating Hormone being one. I don't know why they went straight to the injections of fsh with me, I asked about clomid because I wasn't ovulating. They can even track your cycle through blood tests & an ultrasound and tell you when your are about to ovulate & when to get busy. So don't lose hope.... There are things they can do. I would let them know you had the tests, but it may be that they need a repeat, I know I had to repeat mine but they were happy for hubby not to repeat his SA


----------



## sarahkr

morning all,
ece- major congrats hun, i'd keep taking the progesterone, remember, its not just to confirm ov hun, it also helps with the implantation, anything over 25 is considered safe for implantation, so if you stop taking it, your levels might drop hun, it wont do any harm, it just helps with the thickening of your uterus
cath- your chart looks good
mrs b- your levels change each month, when was the last time you had the tests done??


----------



## ladyluck84

Ladies in back from my holibobs hope your all well. Have u missed much in a week?


----------



## sarahkr

ladyluck84 said:


> Ladies in back from my holibobs hope your all well. Have u missed much in a week?

:hugs:welcome back hun, hope you had a good time? ece got her bfp :happydance: not much else going on really xxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

My doctor wouldnt give me anything, not even clomid, he said it needs to be got from the hospital. No point doing my bloods as im on clomid so it would all be false anyway. Hubby had 3 SAs done already. Hopefully we will get an appointment soon and i will ring them to see what the situation is xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> My doctor wouldnt give me anything, not even clomid, he said it needs to be got from the hospital. No point doing my bloods as im on clomid so it would all be false anyway. Hubby had 3 SAs done already. Hopefully we will get an appointment soon and i will ring them to see what the situation is xxx

:shrug:did you have any monitored cycles before the clomid??


----------



## xxDreamxx

Morning girls :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I have had bloods done at different times in my cycle before clomid. I have had a scan done of my ovaries and had hsg. X


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I have had bloods done at different times in my cycle before clomid. I have had a scan done of my ovaries and had hsg. X

ahhh, why do you think its not working then?? your ovulating aren't you? x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I dont know if im ovulating. It looks like i am now that im on clomid. I think coz i got my bfp as soon as i took clomid so am expecting it to work again quickly and it hasnt. I know i just need to give it more time i guess xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsb....massive hugs hun. I really hope they dont expect you to wait for all the tests again :-( hw are you feeling xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you Sarah I think so too but keep getting attacked by frigging evaps grrrr.

Hos are you hun xxx


----------



## Nina83

cathgibbs said:


> Thank you Sarah I think so too but keep getting attacked by frigging evaps grrrr.
> 
> Hos are you hun xxx

How do you know they're evaps? ;)
You're still early, tomorrow could be the day!


----------



## cathgibbs

They dont have any colour hun but im only 8 dpo so still v early.
How are you lovely? How's the new house?? Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good luck testing Cath. I difnt realise u charted this cycle. I thought u were chilling out with me . I hope u get your bfp xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Thank you Sarah I think so too but keep getting attacked by frigging evaps grrrr.
> 
> Hos are you hun xxx

:wacko:dont ask hun, STRESSED.... :haha::haha: cant cope with baby making, house moving :wacko: your chart looks great, how many evaos have you had??? 8dpo is early hun :thumbup: xxxxxxx:hugs:
mrs b- i dont get it??? clomid forces ovulation, so i dont see why you would be worried about it???? if its not cos your pregnant, then yes your right, it takes time, clomid isn't a miracle pill hun, you dont get any more of a guarantee that you will get pregnant hun, it just makes you ovulate xxx


----------



## Nina83

cathgibbs said:


> They dont have any colour hun but im only 8 dpo so still v early.
> How are you lovely? How's the new house?? Xxx

FX they get darker!
The new house is... getting there. I keep telling myself it takes time to get organized, especially going from a tiny place to such a bigger one! DH is pushing though, he's got days off to organize I only have an hour or two in the evening after work, when all I want to do is, well, nothing! He can wait.

Got a +OPK yesterday and this morning. Never happened before. It's making me feel extra fertile ;) Temps are strange though- hope they shoot up tomorrow!


----------



## Nina83

sarahkr said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Sarah I think so too but keep getting attacked by frigging evaps grrrr.
> 
> Hos are you hun xxx
> 
> :wacko:dont ask hun, STRESSED.... :haha::haha: cant cope with baby making, house moving :wacko: your chart looks great, how many evaos have you had??? 8dpo is early hun :thumbup: xxxxxxx:hugs:
> mrs b- i dont get it??? clomid forces ovulation, so i dont see why you would be worried about it???? if its not cos your pregnant, then yes your right, it takes time, clomid isn't a miracle pill hun, you dont get any more of a guarantee that you will get pregnant hun, it just makes you ovulate xxxClick to expand...

Did you find a new house or still hunting? If not- when are you moving?


----------



## ladyluck84

Well still not allowed to have sex for 4 more weeks....it feels incredibly odd not trying after sooooo long!!


----------



## Nina83

ladyluck84 said:


> Well still not allowed to have sex for 4 more weeks....it feels incredibly odd not trying after sooooo long!!

Sorry for this incredibly personal question, but are you not allowed to have sex pregnancy reasons, or because of healing reasons?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sarah - sometimes u get used to clomid and need a higher dose to ovulate. Xxx

Nina - sorting a house does take ages. Congrats on the move. I hope u catch that egg xxx

Cath have u tested this morning? Xxx

Happily have u tested or anything? Xxx

I hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Happily and cath have u tested?

MrsB how many dpo are u? Lets hope u did O with clomid!! FX

Sarah...good luck with the move!

Nina...yippee for O being very very soon!! 

AFM....I'm just exhausted. Just home from work. Don't know how I'm gonna hide this from my family for longer I feel so ill....but FX it's a good sign so I will happily suffer


----------



## c.m.c

Ll......4 more weeks! That bound to feel like forever.....I too was wondering the same as nina as why


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Think im about the same dpo as Cath.

Cmc being tired is a good sign. Enjoy it and try to rest when u can xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Thanks 

I'm finding t do much harder this time. I was never sick with dd....now I'm feeling rough but have a 2 yr old to run after...least the days are flying


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes it must be a lot harder with your dd to look after. I suppose its good practice for when u have 2! Build up your stamina lol. I hope u get chance to have a rest xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Hey!

I have not tested yet since I am only 6DPO... I am going to test on the 2nd since I feel that one will be the most accurate. I MIGHT test on the 30th, though, because it could come out positive that day maybe...


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Not long to wait now happily! I bet u cant wait until this loooong wait is finally over. I hope u get a bfp. I would test on 1st if af doesnt come. I got my bfp on 1st feb so i feel the 1st of the month is lucky for me xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

@MrsB: That sounds like a good day! I was engaged on September 1 of last year, so maybe September 1 is my lucky day!!!


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Sarah - sometimes u get used to clomid and need a higher dose to ovulate. Xxx
> 
> Nina - sorting a house does take ages. Congrats on the move. I hope u catch that egg xxx
> 
> Cath have u tested this morning? Xxx
> 
> Happily have u tested or anything? Xxx
> 
> I hope everyone is ok xxx

:wacko:i understand that you get immune to things, but are you ovulating? have you been getting cross hairs etc?? i dont understand why or whats made you think its not working???
cmc hun, no i haven't moved yet, i've given notice, so i will be packing up this month to be out by the 28th... honestly, i've been a right bitch, the past few days, i have bitten everyones head off :shrug: i dont know why? i guess its the thought of it... 
cath have you tested? you aint been on, so thats either a good sign, or a bad? 
xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Sarah - I know with me, my body would show all the signs of surging (+opks) even increased hormones on blood tests but didn't actually release the egg. I was tried on a low dose the first cycle and I ovulated but the next cycle if I had, had one wasn't guaranteed on the same level.... It's something the Drs have to monitor and adjust from time to time


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> Sarah - I know with me, my body would show all the signs of surging (+opks) even increased hormones on blood tests but didn't actually release the egg. I was tried on a low dose the first cycle and I ovulated but the next cycle if I had, had one wasn't guaranteed on the same level.... It's something the Drs have to monitor and adjust from time to time

:thumbup:ahhh i get ya, why does it wear off or something, so what made you know it only worked for one cycle hun? being monitored?? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

I had various blood tests cycle to cycle and tracking of ovulation which showed over consecutive months that I surged but didn't get high enough hormonally to release an egg. Also, not every follicle with have an egg in it, so if they see follicles on a scan, it doesn't necessarily mean that there are eggs in all of them.

They think the only reason I ovulated on my own recently was due to the loss.... it forced my body into a "fertile" period. No one was more shocked than my Fertility Specialist....because I have just had all my hormone tests re done in advance of starting IVF.

For me though, I was on FSH rather than Clomid. I asked about Clomid but they thought with Hubby's issues as well as my own, that FSH and Assisted Conception was the way to go.


----------



## ece77

Morning ladies,

Cath - How are you hun? Your chart seems very promising. Hope those evaps turn to strong BFPs!

Sarah - Trying to manage too many things at the same time can make your head explode. I'd say try to relax and take one at a time; but I know from personal experience that it's just useless advice! Still time seems to be the answer to everything.

Nina - As you say, the house will settle in some time. I know it took months for us :). With a tight working schedule it's more than normal. And yay for the +OPK :happydance:

LL84 - 4 weeks will pass dear. If you heal well before you start TTC again, the little bean will settle him/herself on a more comfortable cushion I guess ;)

cmc - It's really tough trying to hide from family, isn't it? The good thing is, our parents are in the summer houses right now so we just talk on the phone, which is easier. Sorry you're so tired :(. But as MrsBP says, any symptom is a good sign. I was praying to have nausea in my last pregnancy.

Happily - I'd be too tempted to test on September 1st. FX!

All the others - Hope you're well...

AFM - I'm testing every morning frantically. I know I'm supposed to stop but just can't help myself. The test line seems to be getting darker but not very rapidly. I've seen women publish daily test photos and they seem to be getting fatter much more quickly than mine! I guess I'll do a blood hcg & progesterone on Friday, when I'll be 15 DPO!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ece77 try not to worry about the darkness of the line, especially as u got your bfp so early, it will just take time. Maybe test again on the 1st like us! 

Sarah. When i was charting before i was put on clomid, i still got crosshairs but wasnt ovulating. I havent had any scans or bloods whilst on clomid so dont actually know whats going on lol. Only know it did make me ovulate before coz i got my bfp but that could of been a one off perhaps. Anyway, once i get back to FS then i will get sorted and know more of whats going on lol. 

Cath where ru????? Lol Xxx


----------



## Nina83

MrsB-((snuggle))


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks Nina. 
How are u hun? Xxx


----------



## Nina83

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Thanks Nina.
> How are u hun? Xxx

I just want to give you a big hug. :hugs:

I hope I ovulated yesterday. CM is a bit creamy and I got a slight rise in temps. cervix is still high and super soft. I'm also getting O pains.
I have a doctors appointment this evening, but don't think I'll go. I don't want to sit in his waiting room, and I don't want to beg him for tests. I think I'm starting to think that if there's anything wrong we'll just find out if there's a 3rd MC. I'm starting to believe that the baths I took caused the MC. they were taken right before each MC. It's easier to convince myself that, and makes me feel less worried that there might actually be something wrong.
I had a good cry last night, I have this feeling I'm slowly giving up, and the only reason I wince when I see a pregnant lady is because of the reminder. 
I never thought my body would betray me like this. The hole in my heart is just way too big.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww Nina, i think we both need a hug. U need to try your best to be positive. I know u will get your rainbow baby in your arms one day. It just takes some if us longer than others. What do u mean u blame having a bath? 
I know october will be here soon but i will cheat and change the thread title to bfp by xmas to give us more time xxx


----------



## ece77

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Ece77 try not to worry about the darkness of the line, especially as u got your bfp so early, it will just take time. Maybe test again on the 1st like us!

That would be wonderful but I'm not sure I can hold myself that long :haha:. Besides we'll be visiting my FIL for the weekend so I wouldn't want to get caught with a cup of pee in my hand :rofl:


----------



## Nina83

I totally forgot about the first bath. 
When I was about 7 weeks, we were at my moms house and I took a hot bath. A week later we discovered the baby had stopped developing at around the same time- 7+2.
The second pregnancy I took a hot bath when we were on vacation- at 4+ weeks. We discovered the baby had stopped developing at around 4-5 weeks. 
One time could be bad luck- but twice...? 
I don't want to cheat- I want us all to get a BFP by October. Maybe we'll cheat by one month- BFP during October is accepted as well :(


----------



## Nina83

ece- stop testing!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ece77 u will have to wait til next monday then . Dont want u being forced to drink your wee when u are trying to hide the fact its not a real drink in your cup.

Nina please dont worry about the baths. I had a hot bath before i got my bfp and when things started to look wrong on my scans i asked if i could of effected things by having a hot bath. The fetal medicine doctor said he had never heard of that effecting anything before and not to believe everything u read online xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes bfp during october counts too.....so 2 more months! X


----------



## HappilyTTC

Nina: :hugs:

We are all going to get a :bfp: by October. I just know it. 

When you think your body has portrayed you, hard as it may seem, try to think that it did exactly what it needed to do because maybe the baby you were pregnant with wasn't healthy enough to sustain life in this world. Those MCs are just getting your body ready for the right baby, the right soul, at the right time. :hugs: YOUR right baby is on its way to you.

We all need to keep believing that, girls. Our rainbow is going to come when we least expect it, just like our significant others did- at the right time and the right one for us.


----------



## Nina83

HappilyTTC said:


> We all need to keep believing that, girls. Our rainbow is going to come when we least expect it, just like our significant others did- at the right time and the right one for us.

I love what you said :hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina83 said:


> ladyluck84 said:
> 
> 
> Well still not allowed to have sex for 4 more weeks....it feels incredibly odd not trying after sooooo long!!
> 
> Sorry for this incredibly personal question, but are you not allowed to have sex pregnancy reasons, or because of healing reasons?Click to expand...

no not personal reasons everyone that has surgery in their cervix apparently. I even went home and googles loop excision which is what I had done and it all day the same. Also no baths or swimming (ohps did this in holiday) due to infections. Apparently they don't want u to get an infection any way but especially in your cervix as scarring can effect fertility. So I guess I count this month as a chilled month off


----------



## sarahkr

thanks ece hun ;)

well i bloody give up, he was right, fertility monitor.. that doesn't confirm ov, ops's... that doesn't confirm ov... temping... that doesn't confirm ov.... NOW clomid... that doesn't confirm ov, i give up, i'm gonna buy a scan machine off ebay and scan myself everyday, i bet he'd still say.. that doesn't confirm ov???? WHAT DOES THEN? 
omg shoot me lmao xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lol sarah your so funny. 
I'll go halfs with u on the scan machine xxx


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Lol sarah your so funny.
> I'll go halfs with u on the scan machine xxx

:haha::haha: still hear "that doesn't confirm ov" ffs innit :haha: xxxx


----------



## c.m.c

Nina I truly believe that MCs happen and it's beyond our control. I have hot baths all the time. I Did with dd......I still do as I don't have a shower yet (currently extending a 100yr old cottage)!!!! I don't know why you had 2MCs but I truly believe it's nothing you would have done wrong! I pray you get your rainbow and everyone does here before October too!

Ece....don't worry my lines kinda stayed the same then got darker after a few days! An early positive is good.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Ovulation Tracking through my Fertility Clinic was how I confirmed and not confirmed I ovulated. With the IUI I took a trigger shot to force ovulation but even then, they had me back a few days later for more bloods post ovulation to see that ovulation had occurred. It's a complete mindf**** isn't it?


----------



## sarahkr

xxDreamxx said:


> Ovulation Tracking through my Fertility Clinic was how I confirmed and not confirmed I ovulated. With the IUI I took a trigger shot to force ovulation but even then, they had me back a few days later for more bloods post ovulation to see that ovulation had occurred. It's a complete mindf**** isn't it?

:haha::haha:mind fuck? it does your head in :wacko: well i'm having 2 blood cycles, thursday being my second blood, cd21... then another blood cycle, cd2-4, then another cd21 :wacko: then we get to see him :haha: "that doesn't confirm ov" is most deffo the words i'll be expecting to hear :haha: then i think the other one we saw said onto scans???? now "does that confirm ov" pmsl... or am i gonna hear "that doesn't confirm ov" AGAIN???? lmfao xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

On the scan they can see the corpus luteum which is the egg cyst in ovary once an egg has released. With me, they saw one with blood in it (normal) so could see that I had ovulated


----------



## ece77

Sarah - I really can not believe a sustained temp rise does not confirm ovulation!!! WTH??? Everything I've read so far says the temp rise is due to progesterone release, which is produced by the corpus luteum, which is what is left of the follicle after a woman ovulates. I've looked at your charts and they all have a sustained temp rise in the second part of your cycle. So if you haven't O'd for sure, what causes the higher temps? What is the OB's explanation for that?


----------



## Nina83

Sarah, if I've read correctly- your doctor didn't tell you yet that you don't O, and you're only suspecting this is what he'll say?
I most definitely think you have- you've got a nice rise going on!


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies,

Sarah I agree with the others hun - you have a good rise so to me I believe that that confirms ov? xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Sarah I agree with the others hun - you have a good rise so to me I believe that that confirms ov? xxx

:haha:where have you been? did you test?

:wacko: no, what he said was "how do i even know i'm ovulating?" i'd taken my charts, i told him i used smileys and the fertility monitor, none of that confirms ov :haha: :wacko: temp rise is natural in the second part of your cycle, he said there will be some sort of rise regardless, then he said on cd21 or so "enter high, soft, open, it takes away your cross hairs, not saying that you've ovulated" PMSL... it bloody well does :haha: so, god knows... i think cd21 bloods and scans are the only reliable ones hahahahaha... its all doin my head in, why put these products on the market? and now, to top it off, bloody forced ovulation can fail pmsl.... :wacko: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Everything in life can fail but things can go right as well . Dont worry, it looks like u do ovulate xxx


----------



## sarahkr

ooohhh i give up!!! if i do, i do, if i dont,i dont... innit lmao... he'll do my cd21 and see! i'm having them done on thursday, if it comes back as no ovulation, i will truly give up... cos then he'll say clomid, then... that might not even work, and its not like the gp, you cant just book one day and see him the next and moan hahahahaha xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Did he say when he was gonna do the scan? hhmmmmmI thought the rise was cause by the rise in hormones :-( I have no idea?!?! when have you got to go back? 

Yep tested hun bfn so far! xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Did he say when he was gonna do the scan? hhmmmmmI thought the rise was cause by the rise in hormones :-( I have no idea?!?! when have you got to go back?
> 
> Yep tested hun bfn so far! xxx

:wacko:yeah the rise is, but we naturally have it??? to what level is different, cos you see when they test your levels, they sometimes test for ovulation, then they sometimes look at how much you produce to sustain a pregnancy, hence the progesterone pills :wacko: they can test both, my last cd21 test with the gp was 27.4, suggested no ovulation??? thats the time he had to google it... so he must have been looking for ovulation? cos over 25 is considered "safe" for implantation :wacko:
i aint seen him yet, theres only one bloody top man ffs... it was his registrar who said 2 blood cycles, then scans, i'll see him on the 10th october, so that will be after my next cd21 bloods, just before af :shrug: guess he'll have the answers to my fsh/lh and progesterone cycles by then, so he'll make his mind up in what to do next?? ffs... its doing my nut in hahahaha
:growlmad: what dpo are you? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh I get you now!! My progesterone was 64 I think? and when i was pregnant with the ectopic it was 70odd? Hopefully though hun it was just the one cycle that you didnt ov as that can happen cant it? 

im 11dpo chick, i did have sore boobs but not so much now, never mind onwards and upwards isnt it xxx


----------



## Nina83

Sarah, everyone will have a rise, but it won't stay high if there's no ovulation!
You can just look at all the anovulatory charts on FF, they're all wacky.
I do think there are some exceptions, but usually it's a wonky "maybe anovulatory" chart that actually _is_ ovulatory.
Whatever. You need to switch your doctor!


----------



## ece77

I agree with Nina! Are you confident with your doctor Sarah? I was looking at some forums and it seems our 10 relates to your 30 re progesteron. So you're more or less in my shoes last month. I was just a little short of 10 (9.71) which indicated O but not the best kind of it. I have found the following text on a forum. Hope it helps.

_Most clinics look for a progesterone level of 30 nmol/l or over to indicate ovulation.....if it's mid 20's or above then this may indicate "borderline" ovulation which means that possibly blood test was done on wrong day (earlier or later than 7dpo) or that the egg released was maybe a little immature (they like follicle to be minimum of around 18mm before rupturing to ensure egg is mature for good fertilisation). _

_Progesterone should ideally be tested at 7dpo (not 7 days before AF) as this is when it peaks. Having tested on cd21 assumes ovulation on cd14, normally with 28 day cycle....if ovulate earlier or later in cycle then ideally try and get tested accordingly eg if ovulate on cd16 then get tested on cd23 etc._

So as I understand, you clearly have O'd with 27.5 but you either were not tested on the right day, or your follicle was a little immature. Something to talk about with a competent OB who does not need to look numbers up on the internet?!

By the way, if it's a progesterone issue, it is quite easily fixable! Don't give up hope on false assumptions!


----------



## Nina83

ece, that's interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Ahhhh I get you now!! My progesterone was 64 I think? and when i was pregnant with the ectopic it was 70odd? Hopefully though hun it was just the one cycle that you didnt ov as that can happen cant it?
> 
> im 11dpo chick, i did have sore boobs but not so much now, never mind onwards and upwards isnt it xxx

:wacko:well if you look back on my chart, its the june/july cycle??? so you tell me hun?
11dpo is early, when is af due? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

oohh my doctor is a dipshit hahahaha no, its not him saying it, christ he had to google levels ffs... i had my bloods done on cd20 if you remember, cos i wanted the results before i went, then i started spotting on cd25... in turkey. i haven't met this FS yet, so i'll just see what he says, some drs are happy with anything over 10... but level wise, that would not hold the pregnancy, the lining of your womb is too thin, thats why they'd give you progesterone....
i'm just really bothered about all the cramping, cos if i get a suggested non ovulation, then why do i go through so much bloody pain each month? i've been scanned for cysts... but i aint got them, but you can develop them?? so i guess he will scan me again??? 
nina, i cant switch drs, he's the only bloody FS at that silly fuckin hospital, so if i were to switch, i'd end up on a longer list at chester... my gp isn't even a factor now, he talks through his arse anyway, so its all come from the FS this....
ece i'll be 8dpo on thursday, and its supposed to be a 28 day cycle?? so at least its longer than 5 days this time?? but hey, you never know what can happen, early spotting again?? its just sooo hard to predict, i know when af is supposed to be here, but when af comes is different :( xxxxxx


----------



## lune_miel

*Sarah *- your DR is full of it! You are getting AF after your cycles, right? TCOYF says if you O you must get AF (if you aren't pregnant). I also see from your chart that you note Creamy CM after O which is another sign of progesterone kicking in after O. So rising temps plus creamy CM should tell him you've O'd. When I had anovulatory cycles they last for 50+ days, no temp pattern, and when I did get AF it was probably just due to my body not being able to sustain a lining anymore.


----------



## sarahkr

lune_miel said:


> *Sarah *- your DR is full of it! You are getting AF after your cycles, right? TCOYF says if you O you must get AF (if you aren't pregnant). I also see from your chart that you note Creamy CM after O which is another sign of progesterone kicking in after O. So rising temps plus creamy CM should tell him you've O'd. When I had anovulatory cycles they last for 50+ days, no temp pattern, and when I did get AF it was probably just due to my body not being able to sustain a lining anymore.

:wacko:yep i get regular clockwork periods!! i cramp like mad, i do opk's each month... i temp, i observe all my cm and cp... only to be told.. no ovulation suggested :shrug: i dont friggin get him, he worked in a bloody fertility clinic, i swear i nearly punched him when he said that, so after that cycle, we got referred!! :wacko: the FS said all the "crap" i use "does not confirm ov", and quite possibly going off my june cd20 bloods 27.4, if you look at my chart, second cycle... thats the one he said my bloods suggested no ovulation :growlmad: ffs... innit xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

AF got me :-(. 
First time in my whole life that i have ever had a 28 day cycle. Thank u clomid lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Sarah I think you should see if you can get a diff dr aswell hun?

Aww no way MrsB :-( sorry hun :-( :hugs:

DF got his second SA results - sperm count is up from 11 mill to 16 mill :-D xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Sarah I think you should see if you can get a diff dr aswell hun?
> 
> Aww no way MrsB :-( sorry hun :-( :hugs:
> 
> DF got his second SA results - sperm count is up from 11 mill to 16 mill :-D xxx

:wacko:which dr are we all referring to??? dr knobhead? or the registrar? i aint seen the top guy yet, cos there is only one in the shitty hospital... i cant change gp's, i've been through them all, i'm on a warning, the registrar was the initial first app, so wont be seeing him again, my proper app is with the only FS in arrowe park hospital on the 10th of october, its the registrar who ordered two monitored cycles, and said "that doesn't confirm ov".... :shrug:

sorry mrs b :(

cath great news on the SA, is this the private one? is he taking for him vits? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

the dr that you are currently seeing hun.

Nope not taking anything, xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> the dr that you are currently seeing hun.
> 
> Nope not taking anything, xxx

:haha:oohh dr knobhead, he's not involved anymore in my ttc, i've by-passed him, cos he pisses me off, he sent the referral to the hospital, and would have sent my cd20 bloods saying "suspected no ovulation" hence the registrar wants two blood cycles, before i get to see the proper FS, if ya get me hun? 

wow, so he got something right, sex every 3 days increasing sperm and quality :winkwink: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhh well im glad your not with him hun he does seem a bit dim lol

Yep every 2-3 days we dtd :-D he feels so much better after these results bless him xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

Cath: :happydance: Awesome about his SA results!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Oohhh well im glad your not with him hun he does seem a bit dim lol
> 
> Yep every 2-3 days we dtd :-D he feels so much better after these results bless him xxx

:haha::haha:dim, i tell ya, the lights were on but nobody home ffs hahahahaha

:hugs:ahh, tbh andy has felt better dtd every 3 days, no pressure, but hey its improved df spermys :happydance: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

MrsBroodyPant said:


> AF got me :-(.
> First time in my whole life that i have ever had a 28 day cycle. Thank u clomid lol xxx

I'm sorry about AF Mrs.B, but good news on the shorter cycle <3


----------



## Nina83

Great news Cath!


----------



## HappilyTTC

I'm sorry AF got you, Mrs. B. :hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks ladies. Good luck to u all xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath good news about the SA. My DHs went up each time he did it. Was it done by the hospital or the actual IVF lab? As the hospital do it generally and the IVF lab doing it in more detail so u end up with higher and better results xxx


----------



## c.m.c

MrsBroodyPant said:


> AF got me :-(.
> First time in my whole life that i have ever had a 28 day cycle. Thank u clomid lol xxx

Sorry the witch got u but FX this is the start of good cycles now :happydance:


----------



## lune_miel

:hugs: *MrsB*

*Cath*, great news on DH. When are you planning to :test: ??

I want to poas nowwwwwwwwww but I am only like 6dpo.


----------



## c.m.c

Great news cath!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Can i have opinions please:

Ive done 3 rounds of clomid since my loss and all bfn. Ive only got one more round to go. Should i do it next or have a natural cycle and see what happens?? Im scared if i do another clomid cycle when i have no more clomid left. If i go natural then i feel safe knowing ive still got one more round to go. I dont know what to do. Im hoping my FS appointment will be soon but it will prob be a couple of months away
Xxx


----------



## lune_miel

How has your AF been? During my first 2 months of Clomid last winter, my AF was normal. But for some reason every AF for these 3 rounds has been shorter. I'm worried that this time it's thinned my lining. So depending on your AF, it may help to take one month off and give your body time to recover.


----------



## sarahkr

morning ladies...
mrs b, do you not ovulate on your own? or is it like susan said, like boderline or something? i dont really know the pro's and cons of clomid... but with it forcing ovulation, is there any chance like natural ovulation could come back? like it could have tricked your body now into thinking its natural???? no???? i'd try a natural cycle, cos if you've only got one round left... you never know, you could hit the jackpot like susan did? xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks ladies

Mrsb both were done privately hun in the clinic so as soon as df..ummm...released them lol they were tested there abd then. Hmmmmm I woul try naturally hun that way you have the last cycle of chlomid to use after that then iygwim?

Lune I start testing at 6dpo but im just crazy haha.

No bfp for me. Temp dipped today and got slight spotting. Boobs are stil sore but im ok!

How is everyone? ? Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Morning Cath :)
I also start testing at 6dpo :p This cycle I want to try and wait it out though!


----------



## ece77

MrsBP - Sorry the :witch: got you! I must admit I know nothing about clomid. So I really wouldn't be of any help :(

Cath - Great news about DF's SA! Sorry for the temp dip and spotting. But you still seem above the coverline, so who knows!

Lune & Nina - Although I promised myself I wouldn't test before AF was due, I just couldn't help after the progesterone test at 7DPO. But everything I've read suggests it must be an earlier O than I thought. So 6 DPO is very very early! FX for both of you.

AFM - Nothing much to report really. HPTs are getting darker at last (please don't tell me I should stop :blush:) so I feel somewhat better. There are no symptoms other than mild nausea and sleepiness (which I have even non-pregnant) and I find myself thinking "wow, it would be nice to throw up for a little peace of mind!" :rofl:


----------



## cathgibbs

Woohooo for your tests getting darker Ece hun!! Fab news :-D How far gone are you now? do you have any drs apt coming up? 

Thats what I thought too hun but from looking back on last months chart it seems that my temps start dipping around about now :-( Booo!!! never mind onwards and upwards!!

Nina how many DPO are you hun xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks.

Im spoke to DH and we are going to do a natural cycle. Sarah u are right, sometimes clomid can kick start your system, so i might ovulate without it. I normally have long cycles so i will see if it has got any shorter. Im going to track this cycle and see what happens.
LM yes my period is a bit lighter and shorter now so i am thinking my lining might be thin :-(.

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Cath, I'm 3 DPO, 3 more days to start testing ;)
Just kidding, I really plan on waiting until next Thursday.


----------



## Nina83

MrsB, My periods have been pretty light and short, but when I got checked the lining around O was "by the notebook". I wouldn't worry <3


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Im spoke to DH and we are going to do a natural cycle. Sarah u are right, sometimes clomid can kick start your system, so i might ovulate without it. I normally have long cycles so i will see if it has got any shorter. Im going to track this cycle and see what happens.
> LM yes my period is a bit lighter and shorter now so i am thinking my lining might be thin :-(.
> 
> Xxx

:thumbup:yeah i would, nothing to loose but maybe a lot to gain :thumbup: body might think its normal now? i'm no pro on clomid, but isn't it your brain that triggers the hormones, and your brain might start triggering them on their own? xx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yeah thats right. My brain is crap lol full of fluffy pink bunnies my DH tells me!! Lol
X


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Yeah thats right. My brain is crap lol full of fluffy pink bunnies my DH tells me!! Lol
> X

:haha::haha: no different to me then!! always away with the fairy's hahaha xx


----------



## lune_miel

Nina - thanks for the comment. I have read that people have short periods but when they get their lining checked it's fine. Hoping mine is, too. I did take black cohosh this cycle til O tho, since I read a study that it can help during clomid cycles.

I am 7dpo and trying to hold out until Sunday.


----------



## Nina83

Lune, I've kept meaning to ask- where was that picture taken?!

BTW- the cycle where my lining was checked- was the one I got pregnant. 
I always had light periods, but since I came off the pill I had a heavy clotty period every few months. My doctor told me I was fine and I'm lucky I have short light and painless periods and a heavier one every now and then is fine. I know enough women who can't even come into work because of AF, so I guess I am pretty lucky.

ETA- your chart looks really good :winkwink:
Editing again to remove the smiley. He looks evil! :wacko: (replaced with a wink wink!)


----------



## lune_miel

Taken on a lake here in Minnesota. Wish I was out there right now it's been 97F!


----------



## cathgibbs

Af is here grrr onwards and upwards! Xxx


----------



## Nina83

cathgibbs said:


> Af is here grrr onwards and upwards! Xxx

https://www.thelmagazine.com/binary/ed8b/unknown.jpg

(Don't worry, I'm the monkey :hugs:)


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Af is here grrr onwards and upwards! Xxx

:growlmad:stupid witch, :hugs: onwards and upwards hun xxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

morning all,
hope all is well?
i'm having my bloods done today? is your temp any reflection on the amount of progesterone in your system? like low temp, low progesterone etc??? xxx


----------



## Nina83

sarahkr said:


> morning all,
> hope all is well?
> i'm having my bloods done today? is your temp any reflection on the amount of progesterone in your system? like low temp, low progesterone etc??? xxx

I think it can. Why are you so worried about progesterone? Your chart looks great, nice and high :)


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> morning all,
> hope all is well?
> i'm having my bloods done today? is your temp any reflection on the amount of progesterone in your system? like low temp, low progesterone etc??? xxx
> 
> I think it can. Why are you so worried about progesterone? Your chart looks great, nice and high :)Click to expand...

:wacko:oohh its cos of the last cd21 bloods, he said "ovulation not suspected", i'm just wondering cos its high? would it be higher than 27.4? xxx:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

I'm sorry Hun I don't know. I want to get my progesterone checked as well.
I just read that stress and diet could cause low P, and both of those are crappy for me.


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> I'm sorry Hun I don't know. I want to get my progesterone checked as well.
> I just read that stress and diet could cause low P, and both of those are crappy for me.

:wacko:oohh bloody hell... i'm fucked then, bet i get ovulation not suspected again :cry: i'm both stressed and my diet is crap xxxx:hugs:


----------



## ece77

Good morning ladies,

Cath - So sorry! On to September...

Lune - Did you test?

Sarah - GL with your P test hun. I've read that a stepped rise (low temps at first dpo's and then higher at later ones) may mean you are a slow riser. So you may need to be supplemented for better implantation. I'd say ask to your doctors but I'm not sure they'd know about it :shrug:
You could also ask for a 3-day P test for next month, on 5-7-9 DPOs maybe. I've also read it can determine better than a single one. And also go to the test fasting! They say eating can lower results up to 50%!!!

AFM - AF was due today! Thank god no spotting whatsoever. Although I still don't feel confident (and I'm sure I won't, until I hold him/her) I just decided to embrace the idea of being pregnant. So, please could you add me as #10 MrsBP? I'm praying this will be a sticky bean and that we'll all have reached our goal by October [-o&lt;
Thanks all of you for all the support. You guys are the greatest!
:hugs:


----------



## Nina83

sarahkr said:


> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Hun I don't know. I want to get my progesterone checked as well.
> I just read that stress and diet could cause low P, and both of those are crappy for me.
> 
> :wacko:oohh bloody hell... i'm fucked then, bet i get ovulation not suspected again :cry: i'm both stressed and my diet is crap xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

It doesn't get any better for me:




> The problem with progesterone imbalances is the symptoms typically mimic those of other disorders. Besides infertility and pregnancy loss, low progesterone symptoms can include:
> 
> Mood swings
> Depression check
> Insomnia check
> Appetite changes check
> Weight changes check
> Irritability check
> Lack of concentration check
> Anxiety check
> Fatigue check
> Frequent menstruation
> Irregular menstruation
> Low sex drive
> Migraines check
> PCOS (Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome)
> Vaginal dryness
> Painful intercourse

I'm so screwed :nope:


----------



## sarahkr

thanks ece hun, i guess thats why the FS wants 2 cycles, my temp today is at its highest EVER.... so frig knows :(

bloody hell nina.... i've got half those symptoms too, i also read a symptom of low progesterone is being cold, having cold hands and feet too??? ffs... i really wish we hadn't tried this cycle, we should have just waited for all my bloods back, at least then if i have anything low, i know i stand a chance! this ttc lark is really fuckin stressful innit :( 
xxxxxxx


----------



## Nina83

sarahkr said:


> thanks ece hun, i guess thats why the FS wants 2 cycles, my temp today is at its highest EVER.... so frig knows :(
> 
> bloody hell nina.... i've got half those symptoms too, i also read a symptom of low progesterone is being cold, having cold hands and feet too??? ffs... i really wish we hadn't tried this cycle, we should have just waited for all my bloods back, at least then if i have anything low, i know i stand a chance! this ttc lark is really fuckin stressful innit :(
> xxxxxxx

I still haven't decided if I want to test P this month. All I know is the second I get a BFP I'll be knocking at my doctors door asking for all tests possible, and maybe even a weekly confidence/reassurance/pep talk.


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> thanks ece hun, i guess thats why the FS wants 2 cycles, my temp today is at its highest EVER.... so frig knows :(
> 
> bloody hell nina.... i've got half those symptoms too, i also read a symptom of low progesterone is being cold, having cold hands and feet too??? ffs... i really wish we hadn't tried this cycle, we should have just waited for all my bloods back, at least then if i have anything low, i know i stand a chance! this ttc lark is really fuckin stressful innit :(
> xxxxxxx
> 
> I still haven't decided if I want to test P this month. All I know is the second I get a BFP I'll be knocking at my doctors door asking for all tests possible, and maybe even a weekly confidence/reassurance/pep talk.Click to expand...

:growlmad:i've got no choice in having these tests, well i do, but i want a baby and a sticky bean... i'm gonna book an appointment ASAP with the epau, and just lie there for 9 months! :haha: i'm sure they wont mind, i'll try and be good xxxx


----------



## Nina83

I know what you mean. I had a pretty rough day Tuesday, and am convinced it was the baths that stopped the development. Or maybe I'm just trying to convince myself, because worrying about a health problem would make me even more stressed out. Which is why I'm avoiding tests. I know it's stupid, and I could prevent, but I really don't want to be so worried and stressed about it. I'll just be telling myself no baths and everything will be OK. 
I don't know. I'm just so drained.

I know my temps have rose, but they're kind of just- level. Is this good? I know it's better than going down, but I kind of did expect a steady rise.


----------



## ece77

Nina - I'd strongly suggest a P test. It is just so easy and also the cure is! And it would be a huge relief if it came back OK. And in case it's low, you'll just need to use some kind of supplement after O.


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> I know what you mean. I had a pretty rough day Tuesday, and am convinced it was the baths that stopped the development. Or maybe I'm just trying to convince myself, because worrying about a health problem would make me even more stressed out. Which is why I'm avoiding tests. I know it's stupid, and I could prevent, but I really don't want to be so worried and stressed about it. I'll just be telling myself no baths and everything will be OK.
> I don't know. I'm just so drained.
> 
> I know my temps have rose, but they're kind of just- level. Is this good? I know it's better than going down, but I kind of did expect a steady rise.

:wacko:ooohhh i dunno about the temps, your the pro, i just put in what my temp is? not really reading much into it tbh... i know some people say high temps means pregnancy, but i've looked at charts on FF, they also mean no pregnancy too??? :wacko:
:nope: a bath wouldn't do that, loads of pregnant women take baths to relax, unless you had it boiling hot, but baths cool down... i wouldn't worry about a bath :thumbup: xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Nina83 said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> Af is here grrr onwards and upwards! Xxx
> 
> https://www.thelmagazine.com/binary/ed8b/unknown.jpg
> 
> (Don't worry, I'm the monkey :hugs:)Click to expand...


Love this Nina! xxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Sarah what time is your apt hun??

Nina :hugs: Book to have a P test hun like Ece has said its soooo easily fixed IF there is a need to hun :hugs:

Well bbt below cover line - no AF? xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Sarah what time is your apt hun??
> 
> Nina :hugs: Book to have a P test hun like Ece has said its soooo easily fixed IF there is a need to hun :hugs:
> 
> Well bbt below cover line - no AF? xxx

:wacko:its not really an app hun, just gotta turn up there? well did have to make an app, but then when i got there for the fsh/lh they said no need to book :wacko: but the FS receptionist said i need to book, so i have to wait till af to book cd2 bloods, cos i cant predict my crazy body?? 
so bbt below coverline means pregnancy? :wacko: it confuses me all this lark xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Confusing!!! when is AF due? Will you be booking the FSH apt for that cycle?

No it normally means AF is on her way but she is nowhere to be seen :nope: :dohh: xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Confusing!!! when is AF due? Will you be booking the FSH apt for that cycle?
> 
> No it normally means AF is on her way but she is nowhere to be seen :nope: :dohh: xxx

:wacko:well its supposed to be a 28 day cycle, so a week today :wacko: but last non trying cycle was bloody 33 days long!! never had a 33 day cycle, FF said late ov??? so i cant really book, i was told if it comes over the weekend, then go on the monday. but the receptionist has confused me, there not friggin open on a weekend??? so how do i book??? innit, and cos ITS ME... it will be the bloody weekend :wacko:
oh yeah sorry, i know that, cos i saw it on my chart last cycle, and as the temps kept dropping, FF was changing af day :wacko:
hey, have you tested again?? when is af due? xxx


----------



## Nina83

I need to ask for the paperwork. I think I need to book an appointment, not sure how it works where I live now though.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Cath i was going to say sorry af got u but now it looks like she didnt?? 

Ece77 i will add u as number 10 

Xxx


----------



## ece77

MrsBP - Thanks dear ;). 

By the way, you can all call me Ece as it's my middle name and Ece77 feels like I'm an android :rofl:


----------



## Nina83

Cath, I also thought AF already came.
You never know. Our bodies are super weird.

Ece, android :rofl:


----------



## cathgibbs

i had slight spotting yesterday but nothing since and i had 3 very convincing evaps - shall upload in a sec 

HAHAHA android Ece 77!! xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ece ok lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Evaps grrrrrrrrr


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> View attachment 665363
> 
> 
> Evaps grrrrrrrrr

:wacko:hey this girl i know, got her bfp on sunday, had a week of what she thought was af, showed me an evap line of the previous fridays, then this sunday got pregnant 1-2 weeks.... :thumbup: so dont loose hope!! when's af due? are you late? she was 20dpo and got a squinter on sunday, and the digi on sunday xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

ohhh thanks hun - that gives me some hope! Nope not late she should be here today/tomorrow?? Boobs are sore and they normally go a day or 2 before AF is due....guess ill just have to wait and see although im not holding out much hope.....had some brown cm this am xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> ohhh thanks hun - that gives me some hope! Nope not late she should be here today/tomorrow?? Boobs are sore and they normally go a day or 2 before AF is due....guess ill just have to wait and see although im not holding out much hope.....had some brown cm this am xxx

:winkwink:i shit you not, to this very day she is still spotting... she's been to the docs, and he wants to do bloods every other day, her digi still says 1-2weeks, :wacko: thought it should say 2-3 by now :shrug: her "af" came on time, 1 day bleed, but now STILL spotting????? dont know if things are ok? but she got her bfp.... 8 days of spotting then today still 1-2 weeks???? is that normal???? but its hope :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## sarahkr

hey, you know about digi's, how does that even work?? an internet cheapie, a squinter, to a digi 1-2 weeks? should it not have changed by now? that was sunday morning??? xxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ihope everything will be ok for her - it is common to spot for a few days/weeks - hoping its normal for her and she will be ok :-D

We shall see hun but thank you for that :-D 

What you up to today apart from the bloods? xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Ihope everything will be ok for her - it is common to spot for a few days/weeks - hoping its normal for her and she will be ok :-D
> 
> We shall see hun but thank you for that :-D
> 
> What you up to today apart from the bloods? xxx

:wacko:ahh nothing, walking round the house "pretending" i'm sorting things out to pack lmao... i keep opening cupboards and closing them is more of what i'm doing :haha::haha: christ, i'll need my own lorry for my collection of ttc shit :wacko: how about you? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

hahaha it gets beyond a joke doesnt it lol!! Are you going anywhere on hols for packing?

Im in work hun:-( xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> hahaha it gets beyond a joke doesnt it lol!! Are you going anywhere on hols for packing?
> 
> Im in work hun:-( xxx

:nope:bloody moving house.. grrr, the amount of shit i have is unreal, and as for josh, well, i just keep opening his cupboards and thinking fuck that!! i might just chuck everything, really cant be arsed!! :haha: 
oohhh i'll swap with ya, i'll do your work, and you can come and move stuff from one place to another for me :haha::haha: xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh yeah i forgot you are moving!! Have you found anywhere?! Or is that a stupid question hence why your packing lol xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> oh yeah i forgot you are moving!! Have you found anywhere?! Or is that a stupid question hence why your packing lol xxx

:haha::haha:yeah, got till the 28th sep to pack, we pick the other keys up on the 21st, so got a week to move, so knowing me, it will be a rush job :haha: i'll end up going, bin it, dont need, i'll buy another, never used it... hahahaha... i've moved 6 times in my life, and yet still manage to fill a skip with junk :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

HAhaha bin it lol Are you happy with the place you are moving too? xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> HAhaha bin it lol Are you happy with the place you are moving too? xxx

:haha:oh and then there's the things you go never seen that before!! oh well, cant have been useful, bin it pmsl...
:shrug: well its 3 bed, got a garden, just its a bus ride for josh to get his school bus, which is outside our front door here :growlmad: but, NOWHERE takes dogs :growlmad: house is nice, feels homely, but a bit in the middle of nowhere, i'm not bothered, as long as josh is ok :thumbup: xxx


----------



## c.m.c

cathgibbs said:


> View attachment 665363
> 
> 
> Evaps grrrrrrrrr

O my gosh please buy a first response...this is exciting


----------



## cathgibbs

No need hn &#8364;:-( the bitch is here and sbes soooo bad :-( hot water bottle in bed xxxxx


----------



## Nina83

cathgibbs said:


> No need hn :-( the bitch is here and sbes soooo bad :-( hot water bottle in bed xxxxx

 :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

mornin ladies,
hope your ok?
cath- so sorry hun, didn't mean to get your hopes up :(
hey, but are you sure? remember that girl thought it was af??? xxxxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhh Sarah bless you its ok hun :-D Yeah def AF i was in agony last night - she was being very horrible! xxx


----------



## ece77

Morning ladies,

Cath - Sorry the :witch: is here hun :(

Sarah - When will you get your results?


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Ahhh Sarah bless you its ok hun :-D Yeah def AF i was in agony last night - she was being very horrible! xxx

:hugs: silly witch :growlmad: hey do you usually have really painful periods? xxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

ece77 said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Cath - Sorry the :witch: is here hun :(
> 
> Sarah - When will you get your results?

:thumbup:mornin ece hun, i'm gonna wait till october, he can deliver the blows of 2 cycles at once :haha: cos i'm a big baby hahaha xxxx:hugs:


----------



## ece77

sarahkr said:


> :thumbup:mornin ece hun, i'm gonna wait till october, he can deliver the blows of 2 cycles at once :haha: cos i'm a big baby hahaha xxxx:hugs:

You're kidding! The results of these tests come up in hours! It's really not fair to make you wait so long for such an easy procedure :growlmad:


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah Sarah why wait until October hun? You could be fretting over nothing hun :hugs:

No not normally chick once in a blue moon maybe? xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Hi ladies I have been trying to stay away from here with not being able to try and my husband has taken me away again so haven't had Internet but today is my due date and I feel devasted I honestly thought I would be pregnant by now. Not that in this process I would then go into lose another baby, a tube and part of my cervix. Seriously I must have done something wrong in a previous life!


----------



## ece77

LL - I'm so sorry you're feeling so bad and I know whatever anyone will say will not ease your pain, especially today. However, when I feel so down, I always try to think of others that have to endure much worse situations and that kind of helps me go through the day. 
There is one lady in another group who lost her baby to complete molar pregnancy, had to go through chemo, and another miscarriage. She just gave birth to her rainbow girl a couple of months ago.
I'm sure you were such a nice lady in your previous life, as you are now. Don't beat yourself up. Happy days are just around the corner...


----------



## cathgibbs

LL :hugs: hun - im absolutely shite at giving words of wisdom so im not even gonna try just want you to know that we are here for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## c.m.c

cathgibbs said:


> No need hn :-( the bitch is here and sbes soooo bad :-( hot water bottle in bed xxxxx

Ahhhhh I hate that bitch! I hope it's her last visit for u


----------



## c.m.c

ladyluck84 said:


> Hi ladies I have been trying to stay away from here with not being able to try and my husband has taken me away again so haven't had Internet but today is my due date and I feel devasted I honestly thought I would be pregnant by now. Not that in this process I would then go into lose another baby, a tube and part of my cervix. Seriously I must have done something wrong in a previous life!

:hugs::hugs:

Your rainbow will come ll84 I hope it's soon


----------



## sarahkr

sorry your feeling like that LL, 

cath and ece, i cant get near the FS to talk to him, and my results go to him, not the gp :( xxxxx
i dont wanna know anyway tbh.. at least if he tells me, he can offer a solution, PLUS i'd me more of a google freak than i am now hahahaha xxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Morning all 

Cath sorry af came. Mine was painful too, i also needed a hot water bottle and bed. 

Ll84 im sorry your due date is here. It is very very hard and i hope u get your rainbow baby very soon. 

Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Arrhhh its September :-( xxx


----------



## Nina83

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Arrhhh its September :-( xxx

((Hugs))

I had a pretty bad weekend, everything wise. I'm getting strong symptoms, but know that last month everything looked promising as well and ended in a disappointment. 
DH said that he has a feeling this is the month. I don't know, I'm just so sad, and am tired of pretending everything is OK. I can't concentrate at work, I'm doing a shitty job and really don't care about it anymore. I wonder when they'll start noticing what a crappy job I'm doing,


----------



## c.m.c

Hug mrsB!!!! It's scary how time flies! I truly hope your BFP is this month!


Nina....your chart looks amazing! Though I know it's just too disappointing to hope just yet but defo think your DH could be right


----------



## Nina83

Thanks c.m.c.
I read that flat temps could just mean balanced hormones- do you know anything about flat temps?
How are you doing?


----------



## c.m.c

I have no idea but my chart wasn't rising after O with my BFP month.....just stayed above cover line and fairly same everyday...then .had a further wee rise about 6dpo....the I stopped temping at 9dpo when I got my BFP because I was freaking out that they would drop again. So thought it best for me just to stop!!

I know a further rise like what you have is a more reassuring sign for a BFP!M. I read that on ovu friend 

I'm feeling good!! I got an ultrasound training post in work ....I'm so excited ...it's a 2 yr course and I start next week..I've always wanted to specialise in Ultrasound....just hope they don't be too cross when I have to take a year out.....it's such early days that I can't say and I really don't want to count my chickens before they hatch...iykwim?


----------



## Nina83

Cath, where are you?
Listen to what happened :hehehe:
I was just googling my symptoms and clicked on one result - it leaded me to B&B- your post!!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good luck Nina. 
Im feeling pretty crappy too. DH is away with work tonight and i feel rubbish about that xxx


----------



## ece77

Morning girls,

Cath - Sorry AF came :(

Nina - Sorry you're feeling bad. Hope these two months will bring you much joy...

AFM - I had bloods on Saturday. They came 3773, so I freaked out thinking it's another molar since I thought it was only 16 dpo. 
But thinking back, it could be up to 19dpo. See, I had +OPKs on CD11&12 but my temp rose only on CD16, so I thought O was on CD15. But maybe I O'd earlier and my temp didn't rise immediately. 
I'm still not out of the woods yet, but I've read many many threads and many very high hcg's turn out to be fine in the end. I'll get another draw tomorrow morning and my first prenatal visit is on Friday. 
I'm not sure what they can see so early but I'm praying for at least a sack, and a yolk would be perfect. I guess then, they can rule out molar, although I'm not sure!


----------



## Nina83

Ece, I don't think you have anything to worry about. You see posts like this all the time "I'm only 13dpo and my levels are 5778 gaziliion, does this mean twins?" 
But then again, they're probably first timers and are oblivious to what might come :(
Some are late bloomers and some are Usain Bolt ;)
((hugs)), I know how hard it is, but Friday is just around the corner!


----------



## Nina83

I need to VENT!!!
The girl next to my office, the pregnant one, is one of the most laziest people I know. Ever.
If the copier doesn't have paper, she just waits until someone else gets. If someone is going to the kitchen- she'll give them her bottle to fill, get her cutlery, get something of hers from her fridge. If we all bought lunch together it will just sit on her desk until we look for it- she'll never pass it around! It's ridicules. Ugh. when she asks if I'm going to the kitchen I always say no. She can find some other sucker to do stuff for her.


----------



## ece77

Thanks dear. I'm really hoping for the best. Twins did cross my mind actually, and I would be thrilled, but unfortunately they don't run in either family :(


----------



## lune_miel

ece- identical twins are random, so everyone has a chance!

nina- I think every office has one of those. They think everyone else is their secretary.


----------



## lune_miel

I did not see this coming - no symptoms! Tell me you see it, too!
I think I may have my :bfp: !
 



Attached Files:







2014.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ece77

Lune - I definitely see it. Huuuuge congratulations dear :happydance:

And about twins, it just would be tooo good to be true!


----------



## Nina83

Lune, I most definitely see it!!!
Weren't you the one who didn't know when AF came of what CD you were on? I can't remember who that was...


----------



## lune_miel

I am pretty sure I'm 12dpo. It was possible I was 11dpo but now I think 12. Wow and on Labor Day here in the US!


----------



## sarahkr

lune_miel said:


> I am pretty sure I'm 12dpo. It was possible I was 11dpo but now I think 12. Wow and on Labor Day here in the US!

:happydance:yipeeee... congrats hun :thumbup: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

lune_miel said:


> I did not see this coming - no symptoms! Tell me you see it, too!
> I think I may have my :bfp: !

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yipeeeeeeeee I see it too. 

Congrats number 11


ATM...had a scan this evening...heartbeat seen all looks good:thumbup:


----------



## c.m.c

Ece FX that's a good sign. Hope ur bloods come back good again


----------



## ladyluck84

lune_miel said:


> I did not see this coming - no symptoms! Tell me you see it, too!
> I think I may have my :bfp: !

Wow congratulations!!!


----------



## twinmummy06

Congrats lune!


----------



## ticklemonster

Congratulations Lune. 

C.m.c so glad you saw the little hear beating away..

I have one more day to wait for my scan, 9am on weds can't come soon enough. I've been telling myself to prepare for the worse then anything else that happens is a bonus. Not many symptoms other than weeing in the night and the occasional nausea. Just have to keep my fingers crossed until weds. 

On a positive note my little boy starts school nursery tomorrow, even though he is growing in to a very handsome young man, he will always be my baby xx


----------



## c.m.c

Tickle I have every faith all will be fine. Keep us posted!

Awwww your wee boy is getting big. I'm s,ure it will be more emotional for u than him


----------



## xxDreamxx

Congratulations Lune - lovely lines :)


----------



## lune_miel

*Dream *- Wow 12 weeks already! Almost can relax now.


----------



## xxDreamxx

lune_miel said:


> *Dream *- Wow 12 weeks already! Almost can relax now.

I go for my screening scan in an hour and a half, so am hoping I can after that, although I won't be announcing until we get past where we got to last time which was 16 weeks.

Am so nervous. Have been laid up in bed not well for last few days so just feel a bit teary today.


----------



## Nina83

And then there were 5...


----------



## cathgibbs

Lune congrats hunny!! I had no symptoms on my last bfp chick so i know how surpising it is!! 

Dreams yay for 12 weeks!!

C.M.C Yaya for heartbeat!

Tickle everything will be fine hun xxxx

MrsD,sarah,nina and everyone else.... how are we lovelies? xxx


----------



## Nina83

Hey Cath, How are you?


----------



## cathgibbs

hiya chick, im good thank you hun - having a dilema with my wedding dress iv got 2 to choose from and i bloody cant lol!

How are you hun? When are you testing? xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Lune so so happy for you :) that sure. Is a line !


----------



## Nina83

Wedding dresses!!! Pick them both ;)

DH lent his brother the belt from our wedding (I would never have let him if I knew!) and I made him take it back from him this weekend while he was wearing it. We never would have gotten it back. It's a nice slim one, and cost enough. His brother really did not want to give it back but enough is enough.
When we got home I put it back with the suit and then for fun we tried them on again- him his suit and me my dress.
My boobs got bigger since! From the beginning it was tight at the chest, so now it was really tight! I really need to loose 5 kg :(

I've already tested. I'm just not saying anything yet because I know it's still early and anything could happen. I won't blame my MC on getting jinxed before, but it did hurt and made me think. I know I think a lot of bad things sometimes and they come true, "from my mouth to Gods ears" as they say, so it's hard not to believe it can happen to others.


----------



## Left wonderin

Thinking lots of positive thoughts for you Nina xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh I cant hun lol Iv already got a dress for the evening so if I do that ill end up with 3 haha!!

Ahhhh did you!! Ahhhh I bet that was nice hun! Did it feel weird dressing up again without the nervous butterfly feelings?!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nina83

We kind of felt funny!
That's just one of the reasons I'm glad I bought the dress, having it in my closet, just knowing it's there makes me happy. Most women rent their dress.
The day of my dress brushed against a thorn bush and tons of tiny thorns got stuck into the lace. They're still there! It's a nice reminder. Both my dress and his suit need to do to the dry cleaners though!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha Nina i love that pic!! xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Nina your bouquet is beautiful

I really really sense that this is ur month and your rainbow...I don't know why I just do!! Have faith!! It's powerful!!

Dream......yippee for your 12 week scan....your avatar is super!!

How's everyone else?

This is my wee bean yesterday!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ladyluck84

Beautiful photo Nina. Have hope. I can't even try for another 3 weeks! I'm taking the opportunity to diet and lose weight!


----------



## ece77

cmc - Congrats on the scan. Must be a huge relief!

ticklemonster - Hope your scan goes smoothly as well. And your little boy looks sooo adorable!

Susan - Great profile pic! I'm not very experienced on gender things, but somehow it makes me think of a little boy ;)

Cath - How exciting to be preparing for your wedding! Oh, sweet memories...

Nina - Your photo is too cute. It sure looks you had lots of fun during photo-shooting!

AFM - My second beta came at 13000, at what can be at most 22 dpo! I just try not to think anymore and wait for Friday morning. Kind of hoping for the best for preparing for the worst...


----------



## ticklemonster

This is my little prawn, 8 weeks and 1 day! Due 15 th April xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## c.m.c

Congrats tickle...you're totally my bump buddie now


----------



## ticklemonster

Yeah totally, I'm Cheryl by the way, no need for tickle haha x


----------



## c.m.c

Haha...Cheryl...deo better than tickle. I'm Caroline! My dd is Ava!

Goodness I cannot wait till 12 weeks as I haven't told my mum or any family yet and I see them everyday!

Nina....when are you officially going to test? I've a feeling........


----------



## c.m.c

Ece those betas are great looking to me...when can you get a scan?


----------



## cathgibbs

Fab pics girls! xxx


----------



## ticklemonster

My little one is called Daniel, I'm about to take him for his first day of nursery, he is far too excited.

We haven't told anyone yet, gonna hold out til 12 weeks as my sister in law is due her baby tomorrow, so don't want to spoil anything for her x


----------



## c.m.c

Hi cath, how are you?

Did you decide on a dress?


----------



## c.m.c

What about happily.......has AF came or BFP or is your cycle still going?


----------



## cathgibbs

hey hun, ahhhhh well the other one i like wouldnt fit me because of my boobs so gonna have a look at the dress iv put a deposit on lunchtime, i just cant picture it as a size 8 cause the sample dress is a 14/16 so looks really big on me :-( xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congrats Lune Miel.....did u get your bfp on clomid? Did u get your previous bfp on clomid too? What dose were u on for both? 

Number 11....would u like to be added yet? Xxx


----------



## lune_miel

MrsB - Thanks! I was on Clomid 100 for each BFP. I also took Mucinex during fertile period for each.

Go ahead and add me as 11 - I am cautious but livin on a prayer :cloud9:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks for the info hun. 

I will add u xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Tickle what wonderful news all is well :)


----------



## ticklemonster

I know, I really couldn't believe my luck when I saw the little heart beating away xx


----------



## ladyluck84

Got a feeling I'm gonna be the only one not bloody pregnant by October!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladyluck make that both of us hunny :hugs: We WILL WILL WILL get there though chick xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ladyluck84

I hope so just very frustrating waiting for my next cycle before I can try!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

No girls....it will be me who is the last to get pregnant....if i ever do. Totally feel like ive got no hope left. Sick of ttc now

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Mrs.N, Cath, Lady and Sarah (where are you?!) we'll all get there <3
Major hugs coming your way :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> Mrs.N, Cath, Lady and Sarah (where are you?!) we'll all get there <3
> Major hugs coming your way :hugs:

:thumbup:i'm here, i think i need putting down me!!! cant cope with this ttc lark, my freaky sleeping pattern, i've been cramping like a mofo for 20 friggin days now... there is seriously something wrong with me!!! i'm giving up after this cycle, till i see the FS and get my results, all this pain aint normal :growlmad:

hows everyone else?
xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

I think we are all ready to give up ttc arent we? We will get there though ladies as impossible as it seems right now - we have all been pregnant before and we WILL all get pregnant again- may happen very quick - may take a while with some help but we will all have our little screaming babies soon :hugs: to us all!

Sarah how come FF hasnt pin pointed ov hun? xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> I think we are all ready to give up ttc arent we? We will get there though ladies as impossible as it seems right now - we have all been pregnant before and we WILL all get pregnant again- may happen very quick - may take a while with some help but we will all have our little screaming babies soon :hugs: to us all!
> 
> Sarah how come FF hasnt pin pointed ov hun? xxx

:wacko:eh??? it has hun? cd13... af due today, mmm what chart are you looking at? the first blood monitored cycle?? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

I dont know hun the link that says 'My ovulation Chart' ? If its picked up ov you would get cross hairs wouldnt you? xxx i havent looked prop tho so ill look again now xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhhh my mistake was looking at chart overlay! xxxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> oohhhhh my mistake was looking at chart overlay! xxxx

:wacko:i dunno why that chart overlay is there???? i cant take it off :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Looks like your chart is saying ov n cd14 no ?


----------



## ladyluck84

Well af due in 8 days she needs to hurry up so I can get back it!


----------



## Nina83

sarahkr said:


> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs.N, Cath, Lady and Sarah (where are you?!) we'll all get there <3
> Major hugs coming your way :hugs:
> 
> :thumbup:i'm here, i think i need putting down me!!! cant cope with this ttc lark, my freaky sleeping pattern, i've been cramping like a mofo for 20 friggin days now... there is seriously something wrong with me!!! i'm giving up after this cycle, till i see the FS and get my results, all this pain aint normal :growlmad:
> 
> hows everyone else?
> xxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Sarah, your chart looks really good.


----------



## ladyluck84

Yay sagar it does! How you feeling?


----------



## lune_miel

Sarah - are you going to :test: ??

And to all of you, after 2 failed cycles DH and I wondered why isn't this happening?! Truth is, for most of us here we've only been TTC again for 2-3 months and even for healthy couples it just takes time. Totally sucks waiting, I know. And if it's not by Oct then we can keep on. :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

lune_miel said:


> Sarah - are you going to :test: ??
> 
> And to all of you, after 2 failed cycles DH and I wondered why isn't this happening?! Truth is, for most of us here we've only been TTC again for 2-3 months and even for healthy couples it just takes time. Totally sucks waiting, I know. And if it's not by Oct then we can keep on. :hugs:

:nope: FF says test saturday, ovufriend says ov on cd14?? FF says 13?? :wacko: tbh i'm drained, been cramping for like 20 days :cry: whatever's happening inside, cant be good :(
:haha: if i dont get af, i might just see what happens in 9 months :haha:
xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Sarah?? did AF come?? I hope not! xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol Sarah so funny !!!! Nine months and yup think I must have had a BFP !!! Lol


----------



## ece77

Good morning ladies!

Cheryl - Your prawn looks adorable. How nice you are bump buddies with Caroline :)

LL, MrsBP, Cath and Sarah - I'm sure your sticky BFP's are just around the corner! I had to wait 5 months even to start TTC again!

Sarah - Cramping that long must mean something! If you don't get a BFP, I'd suggest you to get a scan. It could be a minor cyst or such?!

AFM - Had my first scan today and the doctor eliminated the 2 things I feared most: complete molar and ectopic. There was only 1 gestational sac and a clear, round yolk sac. He said the GS measured 6 weeks which is not at all possible, since we even didn't have intercourse that early. We didn't see the heartbeat but I can be at most 5+4 so I guess it can be early for that. He didn't seem much concerned but I'm having another scan on Wednesday to see if the heart starts beating. I am kind of relieved, but also anxious for Wednesday. Hoping and praying we'll see a tiny flicker that day [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## cathgibbs

yeah ECE i had to wait 6 months last year after the MTX, Lap and ectopic :-(

Im sure everything will be fine hun someone else on here had to go back as there was just a sac and now there was a healthy baby with HB - their slow developers on times hun xxx


----------



## sarahkr

morning girls,
oh i'm so pleased for you ece ;)
no cath, temp drop, but no af of yet... 
see how it goes in a few months, if i start putting weight on, i'll let you know, i refuse to test, remember that girl i told you about, the one who was spotting, got a 1-2 weeks?? well the following sunday she got not pregnant!!! gutted hey :(
hope your all well?
xxxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

sorry ece forgot to put in that, they over measured josh, i had him 2 weeks early, they obviously didn't go off my period, cos i had them all the way through, so he was dated by a scan... but they still got it wrong....
you'll be fine hun ;) xxxxx


----------



## ticklemonster

Ece I had my first scan I was only 5 weeks +1 (which I didn't know at the time) went back 3 weeks later and I'm now 8 weeks + 3. With my healthy little prawn hehe. Everything will be fine for you I'm sure xxx


----------



## ticklemonster

Oh forgot to say all they could see was a gestational sac measuring 6 mm I think they said xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh it was you! I knew it was someone lol xxx


----------



## Helena_

hey girls. How is everyone doing?


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning all,

I came across this article today which is a bit of hope for us all - especially those of us who have had a few mcs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ets-Baby-joy-couple-refused-face-tragedy.html


----------



## Nina83

cathgibbs said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I came across this article today which is a bit of hope for us all - especially those of us who have had a few mcs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ets-Baby-joy-couple-refused-face-tragedy.html

Hmmm, I'm not sure I'm ready for triplets! Twins will be more than welcome though. And I'll be happy with just one healthy babe of course.

They are adorable!


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow what a wonderful story , thanks for posting :) would you mind if I reposted it on another thread I'm in where some of the ladies have a multipal losses ? I'm sure they would appreciate it ?


----------



## ece77

That is just surreal Cath! And without IVF! I guess miracles really do happen!!!

How are you?


----------



## cathgibbs

no carry on hun! As long as it makes others feel a bit happier after reading it :-D Their gorgeous arent they :-D But it just proves we will all get there in the end so the story is to just keep trying as hard as it seems :-( xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

im good Ece hun how are you?! how is everyone? xxx


----------



## HappilyTTC

I'm finally caught up. I guess I got knocked out of stalking this. :shrug:

Lune- OMG! Yay! Congrats!

Everyone else, :hi: 

Let's do this! 1-2 months to get our BFPs! :dance:


----------



## ladyluck84

Cath I saw that article too I wouldn't say no to 3 of them. I hear a friend of a friend had a baby yesterday 11 weeks early and is a very poorly baby indeed. This having a baby thing is so full of heart ache!


----------



## Left wonderin

Lady I agree , why were we not told how tough it can be !


----------



## sarahkr

evening ladies,
how are we all?
yeah ttc is annoying and stressful!! BUT we will get there, i hold no hope by october, well i'm not trying this cycle, so it would be a bloody miracle to have an october BFP.. that would beat the triplet story... "girl ttc for months HAS NO SEX and pops out quadruplets" ... 
but we will get there...
how are we all? xxxx


----------



## Nina83

LOL Sarah, you're too funny :)
I say that by the time we change the title to "BFP by November 2013", the next day we'll all get our BFP. I just know it. And just you all watch, it'll be October 31st!


----------



## Left wonderin

Sarah you are like a breath of fresh air ! The sun among the clouds ! You should be on stage !! Nina sorry AF got ya ( little cow ! ) you are probably very right about the BFP coming rolling after October !!!!! Typical ! 

Hope everyone else doing ok . Thinking I feel winter coming I had to turn the heatin on here for an hour tonight !


----------



## sarahkr

morning all..
hahahaha hey, i might not be trying next cycle either, seeing the FS 10th october, he might want to monitor me with scans... maybe change it to crimbo? have a little christmas baby?
sorry af came nina :(
left hun, i try my best, cant be all doom... if you fail 9/10.. try again! well except this cycle, oh and maybe next pmsl.. but it'll be soon hahahaha...
hope everyone else is ok? xxxxxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Woke up with pains today so this is the first time is ages I have been willing af to arrive quickly so I can start again and she is bloody taking her time!! making the most of it and hammered the gym and lost 5 lbs this week! 

Sarah how are u finding the 'not trying' I hated it!!


----------



## Nina83

Wow Lady, that's amazing! 
Is this the cycle you guys are going to start trying again? When is AF due?


----------



## sarahkr

ladyluck84 said:


> Woke up with pains today so this is the first time is ages I have been willing af to arrive quickly so I can start again and she is bloody taking her time!! making the most of it and hammered the gym and lost 5 lbs this week!
> 
> Sarah how are u finding the 'not trying' I hated it!!

:thumbup:5lbs, bloody hell, give it to me :haha::haha:
:shrug: i dont mind tbh, i didn't try the cycle before last, at least i know where i am when i'm not trying, af is still just pissing me around :growlmad: i aint had full flow yet :growlmad: xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Sarah have you done a hpt yet hun? cause from your chart you def ov at CD14 was it?? 

Awww Nina sorry the witch arrived hun! AKA the bitch! 

LL84! Not long until you can try woohooo!! 

DF and I are gonna dtd every night from tonight until friday/sat - I think I have been ov on CD17 last few months so we dtd last on CD 12 so we will be dtd CD14,15,16 and maybe 17dtd every other day has worked for us but we thought we would go all out this week lol - im gonna be EXHAUSTED!! Df cant bloody wait haha xxx


----------



## Nina83

Cath, I've been meaning to ask you, what do you work in?

I have been having serious cramps today, but not the AF kind, it's more lower, and just kind of burns. Like something is trying to claw itself out. I'm going to the doctors next week to ask for bloods to test my hormone levels. I think they're wacked out big time.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi ladies.

Ive been quite lately. I need to catch up on anything ive missed. Ive done a natural cycle (no clomid) and just got a smiley opk this morning on cd16. Hopefully i might ovulate on my own! 
X


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey Nina hun :-D I work in a Solicitors :-D

hmmmm that doesnt sound right hun! I wonder what it could be???

MrsB I think we have all been quiet hun - its nice to have a break though you feel a lil bit stronger i think? Woohooo for ov on your own! I bloody hope you do hun and I hope you catch! xxxxxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Morning Girls,

Sorry I have been a bit quiet of late....I do follow all of you though {hugs}

Just got some health dramas going on at the moment that have me worried. My BP was high last Thursday so OB wanted it monitored at GP twice weekly and to report. I had it tested Monday and it had come down but was over 20 systolic beats different in each arm which is a concern. The GP sent urine off for a kidney function test there and then and I get BP retested tomorrow. If it is still different, then I need to be referred on for an ECG and to see a specialist as it could be a sign of an Aortic obstruction which the GP said would require surgery :(

I emailed my OB who said she would refer me to an Obstetric Physician later on. So it's all abit up in the air at the moment and I need to see my Ob fortnightly because of it.

MrsBP - wow, sounds like your body is getting ready to ovulate without the clomid - Fingers Crossed :)

Nina - Sounds like a plan to see your Dr. Those pains sound horrid. Hope you get some relief soon xx

Everyone else {hugs}


----------



## cathgibbs

Hugs hope it doesnt come to surgery


----------



## xxDreamxx

cathgibbs said:


> Hugs hope it doesnt come to surgery

Thanks.... Lets hope it resolves itself


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I hope u don't need surgery Susan. good luck hun. Can't believe u are 13 weeks already, the time flies by x


----------



## ladyluck84

Wow 13 weeks where did that time go?

Nina hope you get to the bottom of what it is 

Mrs broody we have all been quite but fingers crossed for this natural cycle!


----------



## cathgibbs

Arghhhh few days earlier than normal but got a pos opk tonight. .....didn't dtd enough grrrr xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Same day as me Cath. Dont stress u dont need to dtd until u get pos opk anyway. Do it tonight etc and good luck xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhh mrsb you should dtd before a pos opk to give spermies a good chance of getting all the way up there hun. My body I have to dtd atleast 5 days before a pos opk and then every other day even tho dfs sa has come back fine those spermies have a lot of obstacles to over come haha well its still pos and notemp rise :-D :-D 

How you doing chick? Our cycles are always close arent they lol xxx


----------



## Nina83

Cath- it only takes one strong swimmer! 
You DTD every day and then after a +OPK every other? isn't it the other way around? :wacko:

I think we might try NTNP this cycle. Maybe just BD every other day. I'm exhausted. :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Its what ever works for you hun depending on hubbies swimmers etc, we normally just dtd every other day starting from CD8/6. What has got us preg before (the 2 times) was every other day which coincidentally ended up being a pos opk day aswell so we didnt make any special precedent on that day but the time in June when we caught we dtd 4 or 5 days before a pos opk! each time my legs have been in the air and a certain position during sex haha

They do say every other day is the best hun rather than every day so maybe it is worth giving it a shot? we are only dtd every day this week as df says we dont have sex enough WTF?! hes already pulled a muscle in his hip haha xxx


----------



## Nina83

Well, we got pregnant the first time after DTD every day and then the day after +OPK we didn't.
The second time we DTD every day except the day before +OPK. 
Both times were morning sex and hip elevated. I was so SURE that was the trick. I feel lost! Actually, these past 2 months we DTD in the afternoon/late morning of the +OPK. Hmmm, maybe that's where I went wrong ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

Every month, hormonal changes in a woman&#8217;s body cause an egg to be released from the ovaries. This egg travels into the fallopian tubes, which connect the ovaries to the uterus (womb). This is called ovulation.

You&#8217;re most likely to get pregnant if you have sex within a day or so of ovulation. Ovulation usually happens about 14 days after the first day of your last period.

An egg lives for about 12-24 hours after it&#8217;s released. For you to get pregnant, a sperm must fertilise the egg within this time. Sperm can live for up to seven days inside your body, which means an egg is often fertilised by sperm that entered the body before the egg was released.

Learn more about the monthly cycle and pregnancy in When can I get pregnant?

Sex and pregnancy 
If you&#8217;re hoping to get pregnant, having sex every two or three days throughout the month will give you the best chance.

You don&#8217;t need to time sex around ovulation. Trying to do this can be stressful, and being stressed may mean you have less sex.

&#8220;Some people buy special kits, or use temperature charts, to try to monitor when they&#8217;re ovulating,&#8221; says Professor Ledger.

&#8220;But temperature charts can be hard to keep and aren&#8217;t always reliable. Both kits and charts can cause unnecessary anxiety without being much use.

&#8220;Knowing your exact day of ovulation is only useful if you want to time intercourse to the day. Aim for less stress and more fun. After all, it should be a happy time.&#8221;


----------



## cathgibbs

Try doing it in the mornings then hun? Maybe thats your trick ;-D Brand new cycle for you this month so give that a try :-D

I have noticed as well that whenever we have caught its been fun sex - DF and I giggling like a paid of kids etc :-D xxx


----------



## Nina83

cathgibbs said:


> Try doing it in the mornings then hun? Maybe thats your trick ;-D Brand new cycle for you this month so give that a try :-D
> 
> I have noticed as well that whenever we have caught its been fun sex - DF and I giggling like a paid of kids etc :-D xxx

Having fun is probably the way to go :)
Maybe morning sex is my trick. I'd better get back at it! ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

Heres a good one hun - heres looking at other peoples 'schedule lol' for what they did before their bfps! xxxxx

https://www.babycenter.com/400_how-...ex-when-trying-to-get-pregnant_2245552_908.bc


----------



## ece77

Good morning ladies,

Nina - Sorry af got you! I'd say, go on with morning BD!

Cath - As Nina says, it only takes 1 strong swimmer. You're not late at all! You know those who want a boy start to dtd only after they see the +opk!

MrsBP - Happy that you're O'ing on your own. Maybe Clomid really tricked your brain after all!

LL - Every time I say this, it feels so strange but hope you get AF soon! 

Sarah - Hope you'll get your sticky bean quickly once you start TTC again!

Susan - Hope the health problems resolve quickly.

All the others - Hope you're OK.

AFM - I postponed my scan to next Wednesday. Since complete molar and ectopic were ruled out, I wanted to give the little bean some more time to grow. Hoping and praying we'll see a strong HB that day [-o&lt;


----------



## cathgibbs

Very true Ece hun - I dont think I could ever only dtd as soon as we see a pos opk though I would FREAK out haha! Well todays OPK was darker than the other line so i might have ov today?! who knows?

How far gone will you be then hun? xxx


----------



## ece77

I'll be around 7 weeks hun. That's why I'm praying for a strong HB!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ah yeah I dont blame you for putting it forward :-D Any symptoms?! xxx


----------



## ece77

I am a little nauseaus but nothing too serious. However, it keeps me from drinking water which I know is sooo much important. I'm really forcing myself to increase my water intake! Ohhh, and the most important thing is I have sore boobs (or nipples) for the first time in my life. So I'm taking it as a good sign ;)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi Girls

Blood Pressure was within normal parameters in each arm but kidney function test came back with elevated levels which is caused by high BP. There is no protein in the urine but this could be first step in what turns into pre eclampsia so GP wants me to wear a 24 hour BP monitor to see how BP behaves. I see my Ob next Thursday so will discuss with her then. I think I really need to be on BP meds.

Right....As for sex when TTC we started cd6 and every 2nd day until O+ which was cd 12 and then we did again morning of cd13


----------



## ladyluck84

Well af is here bang on day 28 so cycles have returned yay in back to it ladies!!!


----------



## Nina83

Welcome back Lady ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

Woohooo Halleluja for the bitch haha xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

LL84 welcome back to trying again.

Girls i know its best to dtd regularly before pos opk but its still not too late. Sex 2 days before ov is the best time to conceive so that is about when u get a pos opk. For me anyway. 

X


----------



## Nina83

MrsBroodyPant said:


> LL84 welcome back to trying again.
> 
> Girls i know its best to dtd regularly before pos opk but its still not too late. Sex 2 days before ov is the best time to conceive so that is about when u get a pos opk. For me anyway.
> 
> X

You're definitely not late! I usually ovulate the day after a +OPK. 
:dust:

How are you doing MrsB?


----------



## cathgibbs

As long as you get your bases covered your fine just dont wait for pos opk then dtd .....I think my dfs swimmers are a bit slow hence why we start dtd quite early. ....plenty of swimmers there waiting then! Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im not doing very good ttc wise. I just think im facing a life without children xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

2 days before is optimum which is when you get your Opk + but sperm can live for up to 5 days so it is possible to get pg from DTD earlier :) but definatly not too late when you get Opk + happy b'ding ladies :)


----------



## Nina83

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Im not doing very good ttc wise. I just think im facing a life without children xxx

Don't say that! :hugs:
I wish I had something to say that wasn't already said, but I don't. You got pregnant before, you will again. Sadly, sometimes it takes longer than we'd hope, but it will happen for you, and the rest of us still here. I know you've got a tough month coming up, and I wish things were different. 
Maybe we should change the thread name, I know it's a little thing, but it's something.
I'm here for you, we all are <3


----------



## cathgibbs

Left wondering we got preg last time by dtd 5 days before lol I think it depends on hubbys sa and cm etc but def do not wait just for a pos opk as you could be testing a few hours after the surge so still getting a pos opk but it could onky be 6 hours of that surge left eeekkkkk egg gets released 12-36 hours after opk goes positive so dont wait just for a pos opk.... get some preseed and do some baby dancing woohoooo

Awwwww mrsd please dont think like that hun....you got preg before and it WILL happen again lovely. ..I agree with Nina...changing the thread name will be a good idea hun? Xxxx


----------



## Nina83

Cath, only 5 days before and then the day of +OPK?
Amazing how our bodies work! A baby it truly a miracle.


----------



## Left wonderin

Well it worked for me starting at cd 8 skipping 9 and then every other day till Opk + :) 

Mrs B I'm sorry to read that right now your feeling a little hopeless :( its not s fun place to be . But please don't loose hope , its always darkest just before the dawn xxxx and I agree changing the name of the thread may just help take some of the psychological pressure off xxxxx


----------



## lune_miel

mrsb :hugs:

Maybe you will feel better if you have a plan. You're going to see the FS soon and hopefully bring out the big guns. It will happen for you again!


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> MrsBroodyPant said:
> 
> 
> LL84 welcome back to trying again.
> 
> Girls i know its best to dtd regularly before pos opk but its still not too late. Sex 2 days before ov is the best time to conceive so that is about when u get a pos opk. For me anyway.
> 
> X
> 
> You're definitely not late! I usually ovulate the day after a +OPK.
> :dust:
> 
> How are you doing MrsB?Click to expand...

:wacko: you can ovulate up to 4 days after a +opk... it sometimes happens the same day too, mine did last cycle, although i wasn't convinced as i had the ov pains 3 days later :wacko: xx


----------



## sarahkr

Left wonderin said:


> Well it worked for me starting at cd 8 skipping 9 and then every other day till Opk + :)
> 
> Mrs B I'm sorry to read that right now your feeling a little hopeless :( its not s fun place to be . But please don't loose hope , its always darkest just before the dawn xxxx and I agree changing the name of the thread may just help take some of the psychological pressure off xxxxx

:thumbup:yep i agree, less seems to be more, it gives the swimmers time to build too, the FS advice was to just go every 3 days for the whole cycle... they say to get a girl, dtd a couple of days before ovulation, cos they can live longer in acidic surroundings, whilst the boy sperm cant :shrug:
yeah i think you should change it too... probably a lot will feel deflated this cycle, IF they dont get their bfp... its not a race, and it will happen when it happens :thumbup: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

I know you should do it every other but then I get a bit panicky and do it every day around that time and had to pregnancies so I'm sticking to it though now I have convinced myself that the legs in the air didn't help the little egg get down in the ectopic so now my little routine might change....don't we do daft things? I would dance in the spot, clap 3 times whilst wiggling my nose if someone told me it would help get me pregnant!


----------



## cathgibbs

Left wondering thats what we normally do hun......start at 8/9 then every other. ..id panick if I was to wait for a pos opk lol I test morning mid aft and evening just incase my surge started whilst I was sleeping lol

Yep nina 4 or 5 days before I ov lol df said he had super spunk haha. We dtd last night after my pos opk but by the evening my cp went low and hard so im not too concerned xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhh after ov does your opks go back blank or really neg? Mine are still quite dark like almost pos so im hoping the egg will try again! Xxx


----------



## Nina83

cathgibbs said:


> Ohhh after ov does your opks go back blank or really neg? Mine are still quite dark like almost pos so im hoping the egg will try again! Xxx

Mine go lighter the day after, but not that noticeably. Only about three days after it's a squinter. 
DO you also use CB digital, or only the dippie ones? Which day did you say you got the +OPK on? The egg might not have been released, you got a dip then rise, then rise again, so maybe!


----------



## sarahkr

ladyluck84 said:


> I know you should do it every other but then I get a bit panicky and do it every day around that time and had to pregnancies so I'm sticking to it though now I have convinced myself that the legs in the air didn't help the little egg get down in the ectopic so now my little routine might change....don't we do daft things? I would dance in the spot, clap 3 times whilst wiggling my nose if someone told me it would help get me pregnant!

:winkwink:theres no right or wrong way, you do whatever you feel works for you, each pregnant person will say they got their bfp different to another, it just takes one sperm, as long as its there and ready, thats all that matters xxx:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohh no I only got the pos yesterday so wouldn't notice anything major on my chaft just yet :-D no hun I dont like the cb ones. I did a trial for cb in may and considering how much the kit should have been it couldn't detect ov correctly! I stick to my cheapy opks but I haven't really used them for a month or 2 must dtd every other day so forgot what their meant to look like after ov haha.

You gonna go ahead with dtd in the mornings this cycle hun? Xxx


----------



## Nina83

cathgibbs said:


> Ohh no I only got the pos yesterday so wouldn't notice anything major on my chaft just yet :-D no hun I dont like the cb ones. I did a trial for cb in may and considering how much the kit should have been it couldn't detect ov correctly! I stick to my cheapy opks but I haven't really used them for a month or 2 must dtd every other day so forgot what their meant to look like after ov haha.
> 
> You gonna go ahead with dtd in the mornings this cycle hun? Xxx

Well, the shift in temps might mean O happened already, or do you usually O the day after?
I'm going to stick with DTD in the morning after +OPK. I also bought preseed. It shipped yesterday, and I hope shipping is quick because I should be getting a +OPK next weekend.


----------



## cathgibbs

im not really sure hun I havent used opks in a while so not sure when i ov , im not worrying though - we used preseed and dtd twice so theres some spermies waiting there, we arent worrying about ttc as much as we were so not trying to look into it as much.

Preseed is a god send although dont use as much as they say lol VERY slipper haha xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Hi girls how is everyone?

Ll84 ....I used the legs in the air this pregnancy and my ectopic....I really think ectopics are just a fluke!

Anyone testing soon?

Looks like lots of egg catching going on


----------



## c.m.c

MrsB are you temping? Looks like your body might O all by itself?

Why did you stop clomid?


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsb I hope you do ov on your own!! Be fab if you do hun! 

How you feeling CMC hun? xx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Well FF thinks i ovulated on my own but i cant be totally sure! It thinks im 3dpo now.

We have booked a holiday and go next week so af should arrive when we are away. Im hoping she cant find me!!! We are going to Tunisia. Have any of u been before?

X


----------



## Nina83

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Well FF thinks i ovulated on my own but i cant be totally sure! It thinks im 3dpo now.
> 
> We have booked a holiday and go next week so af should arrive when we are away. Im hoping she cant find me!!! We are going to Tunisia. Have any of u been before?
> 
> X

Tunisia! I've never been there but have a great time! I think as Israelis we can't go there!
She'll never find you there ;)
It's great you ovulated on your own <3

Is it possible to switch the thread name? Something with out a date maybe. Can it be without numbers?
I also keep thinking that 4 of those BFP were also lost, and it kills me inside to know my number is up there.


----------



## hilslo

Hello again ladies. I've tried to avoid this thread following my recent loss as there is now no way i can be pregnant by my due date in oct and like Nina it stings to see the 11 bfps as i know i was not so lucky 7.

I'm thrilled for those that achieved it but for the rest of us it is probably adding to the stress.

You ladies are such a lovely supportive bunch and I'd love to rejoin.

I'm currently sitting in epu as it's one month today since my mva and I'm still getting very positive hpts. Just want this disastrous year to be over.

Mrsb i saw your post about feeling like you want to give up. I feel the same. This process was supposed to be enjoyable but it's not. I hate it but to get our rainbows we have to fight for them unfortunately. Definitely not fair when others seem to get it so easy!

Anyway - sorry to be back with such a downer of a post! xx


----------



## Nina83

hilslo said:


> Hello again ladies. I've tried to avoid this thread following my recent loss as there is now no way i can be pregnant by my due date in oct and like Nina it stings to see the 11 bfps as i know i was not so lucky 7.
> 
> I'm thrilled for those that achieved it but for the rest of us it is probably adding to the stress.
> 
> You ladies are such a lovely supportive bunch and I'd love to rejoin.
> 
> I'm currently sitting in epu as it's one month today since my mva and I'm still getting very positive hpts. Just want this disastrous year to be over.
> 
> Mrsb i saw your post about feeling like you want to give up. I feel the same. This process was supposed to be enjoyable but it's not. I hate it but to get our rainbows we have to fight for them unfortunately. Definitely not fair when others seem to get it so easy!
> 
> Anyway - sorry to be back with such a downer of a post! xx

((snuggles))
I was just thinking about you the other day. I'm sorry your year was so crappy. I hope 2014 rocks for all of us. 
I hope you get some answers today so you can move on. Waiting is the worst :hugs:
It's definitely not fair we have to fight so hard and put on such strong faces.

There was a post on FB about a new breakthrough for MC- some sort of killer cells that can be detected by a blood test.
Some comments were just horrid. Most of them along the lines of "well, the world is already overpopulated" and "don't interfere with mother nature".
It was awful. As if we don't have enough grief over loosing our children- we have to be told that we're overpopulating the world and that's what mother nature wanted.
We deserve to hold our laughing children just like the others.


----------



## ladyluck84

Hi hilslo. I know exactly how you feel and avoided the thread after the ectopic. In ignoring the October part if it as I have stopped giving myself a time limit as so far i have failed to meet any deadlines I set myself and it just ends in tears.

Mrs B I have been to Tunisia....nice and hot!


----------



## hilslo

Thanks ladies. Turns out there is a tiny amount of "retained product" so they have given me some misoprostol to take. Good news is that hcg is 169 so the doctor was pleased that it looks like time and the misoprostol should work. 
I've got another scan on the 23rd to check everything has gone. Can't wait to get a bfn!


----------



## Nina83

Sarah you stalker, how are you?


----------



## Left wonderin

Nina I'm sorry I didn't realise until just now you had a chemical pregnancy in September . I'm sorry sometimes life just sucks :hugs:

Hilso its great to hear from you , I thought about you often . Your one strong lady xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Totally agree ladies.

This thread stresses me out and makes me feel a failure....even more than i actually am!

What should the new name be? 

Thanks for the Tunisia feedback 
Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Left wonderin said:


> Nina I'm sorry I didn't realise until just now you had a chemical pregnancy in September . I'm sorry sometimes life just sucks :hugs:
> 
> Hilso its great to hear from you , I thought about you often . Your one strong lady xxxxxxxx

I got faint positives, so that's what I guess it was. This AF was totally weird and although she's gone already I still feel awful.
I wasn't sure what was going on, but I feel terrible just thinking that "it wasn't" like, ignoring a life. I don't consider it a miscarriage, just a heartbreak. I don't know. I've been a mess this past week. 
I don't know why, but I postponed my doctors appointment. I just feel silly going in and telling him I don't feel well. He doesn't approve of testing before AF is due, and probably will dismiss the fact that I got a faint positive. I'd probably sound like a lunatic. 
Everything in me hurts, I feel and look like crap everyday, and more and more people have been telling me I look sick. I'm just exhausted :(


----------



## hilslo

Tunisia! Sounds lovely. You can escape this dreadful grey rain and see some sunshine!

How about, "We will get our bfps (just not sure when!)" or "hurry up bfp I'm sick of ttc!". Sorry they're not very good so I'm sure the others can do better!

Have any of you ladies taken misoprostol/cytosec before? I took 600mg at 1pm and all it has done is given me diarhoea and made me feel freezing. I was told I would feel period like pains but 6.5 hours later there is nothing.... v odd!


----------



## Nina83

hilslo said:


> Tunisia! Sounds lovely. You can escape this dreadful grey rain and see some sunshine!
> 
> How about, "We will get our bfps (just not sure when!)" or "hurry up bfp I'm sick of ttc!". Sorry they're not very good so I'm sure the others can do better!
> 
> Have any of you ladies taken misoprostol/cytosec before? I took 600mg at 1pm and all it has done is given me diarhoea and made me feel freezing. I was told I would feel period like pains but 6.5 hours later there is nothing.... v odd!

I took cytotec before my D&C (400mcg), nasty stuff isn't it?
The pains I had weren't really AF pains, more like a bad stomach ache, pressure around the middle of my stomach. I think it started to kick in after about 45 minutes. I was also told to watch out for bleeding, the girl next to me started dripping away but I didn't get any.

ETA- I like the "hurry up bfp I'm sick of ttc" ;)


----------



## c.m.c

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Well FF thinks i ovulated on my own but i cant be totally sure! It thinks im 3dpo now.
> 
> We have booked a holiday and go next week so af should arrive when we are away. Im hoping she cant find me!!! We are going to Tunisia. Have any of u been before?
> 
> X

Yeah for O:happydance::happydance:

I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed you never see the witch again :thumbup:


----------



## c.m.c

hilslo said:


> Hello again ladies. I've tried to avoid this thread following my recent loss as there is now no way i can be pregnant by my due date in oct and like Nina it stings to see the 11 bfps as i know i was not so lucky 7.
> 
> I'm thrilled for those that achieved it but for the rest of us it is probably adding to the stress.
> 
> You ladies are such a lovely supportive bunch and I'd love to rejoin.
> 
> I'm currently sitting in epu as it's one month today since my mva and I'm still getting very positive hpts. Just want this disastrous year to be over.
> 
> Mrsb i saw your post about feeling like you want to give up. I feel the same. This process was supposed to be enjoyable but it's not. I hate it but to get our rainbows we have to fight for them unfortunately. Definitely not fair when others seem to get it so easy!
> 
> Anyway - sorry to be back with such a downer of a post! xx

I'm so glad you came back:hugs:

I was thinking bout you when on BnB..... I hope you get some answers with your HCG levels....my friend took 5 weeks to hit zero.

I truly hope you can have a happier ending to 2013:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Nina I'm so sorry to read about your chemical...this is so unfair:hugs:


I also think those comments on that FB thing you mentioned are just disgusting and obviously from idiots who haven't a clue!! Mother Nature left most of us mothers dead from childbirth years ago....science has saved a lot of lives....and welcomed new lives through breakthrough science such as Ivf!!! God sent us all here to use our skills so I say yeah :happydance: to sorting out those killer cells!! Goodness would those people ever say that chemotherapy or radiotherapy is against nature so they wouldn't have treatment! Grrrr...makes me mad you had to read that nina!!!!!!!


Hilslo....did you get to Vancouver?


MrsB I forgot to wish u a fabulous time in Tunisia....sounds lovely


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> Sarah you stalker, how are you?

:thumbup:i'm ok, waiting to see the FS.. not really much to say my end... :wacko: same shit, different day..
sorry to hear about your chemical :(

mrs b- you changing the name??? i think it would be good too :thumbup: xxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ok i will change the name! 

My temp still high this morning but im not convinced i did ovulate lol. I took my temp last night just for fun and it was really low, surely its sky high at night in the tww.

X


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Usually i mean...not surely xxx


----------



## Nina83

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Ok i will change the name!
> 
> My temp still high this morning but im not convinced i did ovulate lol. I took my temp last night just for fun and it was really low, surely its sky high at night in the tww.
> 
> X

I don't think it says much.
I always take my temperature in the evening in the TWW as well as in the morning. (just to prepare myself for a dip) Sometimes it's lower- depends on a lot of things. I wouldn't worry much- it's the morning temps that count!


----------



## Nina83

sarahkr said:


> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah you stalker, how are you?
> 
> :thumbup:i'm ok, waiting to see the FS.. not really much to say my end... :wacko: same shit, different day..
> sorry to hear about your chemical :(
> 
> mrs b- you changing the name??? i think it would be good too :thumbup: xxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks <3
When's your appointment?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ok thanks Nina.

I hope everyone likes the new title and can find us 

X


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah you stalker, how are you?
> 
> :thumbup:i'm ok, waiting to see the FS.. not really much to say my end... :wacko: same shit, different day..
> sorry to hear about your chemical :(
> 
> mrs b- you changing the name??? i think it would be good too :thumbup: xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks <3
> When's your appointment?Click to expand...

:coffee:10th october... AGES, need to have cd21 bloods done now, then he'll have 2 cycles, so he can see whats going on.. :wacko: then scans i think, but not really sure :wacko:

:haha::haha:new name change.. pmsl, i thought then whats this thread?? i aint joined that thread lmao :haha::haha: xxxx


----------



## Nina83

sarahkr said:


> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah you stalker, how are you?
> 
> :thumbup:i'm ok, waiting to see the FS.. not really much to say my end... :wacko: same shit, different day..
> sorry to hear about your chemical :(
> 
> mrs b- you changing the name??? i think it would be good too :thumbup: xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks <3
> When's your appointment?Click to expand...
> 
> :coffee:10th october... AGES, need to have cd21 bloods done now, then he'll have 2 cycles, so he can see whats going on.. :wacko: then scans i think, but not really sure :wacko:
> 
> :haha::haha:new name change.. pmsl, i thought then whats this thread?? i aint joined that thread lmao :haha::haha: xxxxClick to expand...

Change of name, change of luck xoxo
October 10th is right around the corner :)

Holy CRAP. I am having the worst cramps ever. My whole uterus area is burning, and I woke up at night because of it. I'm only on CD8, OPK was more than faint, but definitely a few days away from positive. 
These are the same cramps I had first cycle after MC, I just hope they don't last as long. All I want to do it curl up and cry, and my pain tolerance is quite high!


----------



## sarahkr

mrs b- you've taken the pregnant people off???? you should have left their numbers up there?? 

yeah, new name change, but there are still pregnant people who come on :(

ohh nina.... i'd go to your gp, did you have bloods done?? are your tests still positive??? :( 
xxxx


----------



## Nina83

sarahkr said:


> mrs b- you've taken the pregnant people off???? you should have left their numbers up there??
> 
> yeah, new name change, but there are still pregnant people who come on :(
> 
> ohh nina.... i'd go to your gp, did you have bloods done?? are your tests still positive??? :(
> xxxx

I had an appointment yesterday, but felt fine in the morning, only in the afternoon everything went haywire.
I have one next Friday, I also want to ask for progesterone tests.


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> mrs b- you've taken the pregnant people off???? you should have left their numbers up there??
> 
> yeah, new name change, but there are still pregnant people who come on :(
> 
> ohh nina.... i'd go to your gp, did you have bloods done?? are your tests still positive??? :(
> xxxx
> 
> I had an appointment yesterday, but felt fine in the morning, only in the afternoon everything went haywire.
> I have one next Friday, I also want to ask for progesterone tests.Click to expand...

:shrug:how do you know your levels are back to normal?? when did you have a positive? did the gp wanna see you yesterday to see? xxx


----------



## Nina83

AF came Hun. If anything is still positive, I'd rather find out late. I'd be one of those women who are like 3 months pregnant and had no clue. Fat chance that happens though!
Pm'd you...


----------



## sarahkr

Nina83 said:


> AF came Hun. If anything is still positive, I'd rather find out late. I'd be one of those women who are like 3 months pregnant and had no clue. Fat chance that happens though!
> Pm'd you...

i know...
i just got it!!!


----------



## sarahkr

mrs b,
will you put the pregnant girls numbers back up there, its not fair on them, they are still pregnant, and they still come on here to show their support to us lot ttc, so why make them feel like they shouldn't be allowed to show their happiness??? this thread is supposed to be about supporting eachother, pregnant or not... removing the numbers is like removing them!! 
its not fair.......


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

10th October isnt too long to wait. My FS appointment is on 14th November :-(. Hopefully these FSs can help us 

Aww please dont be like that. I was asked to change title and the numbers because they hurt our members who have lost one of those pregnancies that are numbered. I feel we need to put the wishes of the weak and vunerable first. Of course all the pregnancy ladies are still welcome in our ttc thread and we are all very pleased for them . I just did what i read was wanted..

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Sarah I think the others will understand hun regarding the thread name.. if there is an issue maybe mrsb can ammend the first post on this thread and comment on who got their bfps? Just a suggestion but I think they sill understand. I was one of the ones who got a bfp and it was a little disheartening to see my bfp still there x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes thats a good idea Cath. I could do a list on the front page so its not in the actual title. I will only do it if that is what people would like. Im sure the pregnant ladies wont mind. If it was me then i wouldnt mind xxx


----------



## sarahkr

no cath agree, get rid of the losses, but keep the pregnant ones up there... i've spoken to some, and its not fair..
i asked you and nina on facebook about why your numbers were up there, and you both said you didn't mind, now you want everyone elses taken off, cos you cant handle it??? thats not really giving the pregnant ones support, who may i add, might be shitting themselves too!!! what kind of support are we showing them?? they still come on here too... they support us!!
11 bfp's has been up there for ages, including yours and nina's and you both said you didn't mind????????????????????


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Yes thats a good idea Cath. I could do a list on the front page so its not in the actual title. I will only do it if that is what people would like. Im sure the pregnant ladies wont mind. If it was me then i wouldnt mind xxx

:wacko:would you mind if i took your bfp off?????


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I honestly wouldnt mind taking off a bfp of mine if it was upsetting anyone. I understand the pregnancy ladies need support and they have a thread in their pregnancy section. This is the only section we have so the ttc ladies need to take priority. Im sure the pregnant ladies will be understanding as i know i would be. X


----------



## xxDreamxx

Ok....maybe as a concession to both sides feelings, we could have a list in the 1st post with people's BFPs and then in the title you could add (listed in 1st post) or something? 

I certainly want to stick around and offer any support I can, I just sometimes feel like maybe I am intruding :( 

Sarah did get it right though.... Whether you are TTC or have a BFP you are still vulnerable. When you get your BFPs you don't stop needing support, even if its just to feel acknowledged when you join in a conversation (we have the other thread for pregnancy chat to make it easier for this group to remain focused primarily on TTC) 

Anyway....probably haven't worded that well - hope it makes sense? :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Sarah. Your blowing it all out of proportion. Mountain out of a mole hill. I didnt mind if the name was changed or not. 

Mrsb I think that's a fab idea hun. Do that that way everyone is happy. :-D :-D


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I honestly wouldnt mind taking off a bfp of mine if it was upsetting anyone. I understand the pregnancy ladies need support and they have a thread in their pregnancy section. This is the only section we have so the ttc ladies need to take priority. Im sure the pregnant ladies will be understanding as i know i would be. X

:wacko:hey, i am one of those ttc ladies, i've ALSO suffered a loss, but i am NOT bitter, we all started this journey together, so why all of a sudden has it become just ttc... the girls still need support, we were there from the beginning, and now your just removing them cos you dont want to see it??? is that right yeah?? priority? why, who gets priority? people who have not yet conceived? some of the pregnant girls might understand, but did you think to ask them first? when you said about changing the name, i thought you were taking october and the losses off... NOT removing the pregnant girls from your thread!!!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yeah totally understand Susan. Nobody wants to upset anyone. We all want to offer each other support, pregnant or not. Personally i know being pregnant is still being vunerable. I can do a list for the first page. I never got chance to get my number on the list but im willing to give up that opportunity if it makes others feel more comfortable. I hope everyone agrees.....list on first page? I can include losses if u wish? That way its all there but we dont have to look at the page if we choose not to xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Sarah. Your blowing it all out of proportion. Mountain out of a mole hill. I didnt mind if the name was changed or not.
> 
> Mrsb I think that's a fab idea hun. Do that that way everyone is happy. :-D :-D

:wacko:i think you just got your answer off susan, and a thanks off twin... i aint blowing nothing out of proportion, i say what i see, and what i see is a load of selfish girls!!!!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sarah dont shoot the messenger. Look at page 419. People would like it changed. Nobody is bitter. Sometimes its hard to read the tone in a written text so i hope i havent come across nasty. Im just trying to find a solution that suits everyone x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Selfish girls!!!!!!!!!! 

Thanks


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Selfish girls!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks

:growlmad:you were just told to change the name, not remove the pregnant people's numbers, and yes selfish girls... why take away their bfp's??? is that not selfish?


----------



## cathgibbs

Selfish?!...bitter? 


Mrsb keep the name hun but just add their bfps. That why their stoll part of the group not that we would forget xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Selfish?!...bitter?
> 
> 
> Mrsb keep the name hun but just add their bfps. That why their stoll part of the group not that we would forget xxx

:haha::haha::haha:pmsl... not that you would forget!!! omfg... you really think your something you cath!!! i've never heard someone up their own arse as much as you!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha Sarah....there are no words. .


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sarah nobody is saying anything derogatory except for u


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you mrsb. Xx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Haha Sarah....there are no words. .

:haha:good, cos i think you've said enough!! "not that we could forget" oh please!!!!


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Sarah nobody is saying anything derogatory except for u

well maybe, no one else has the guts to say what they really think! i know what some people think, so i thought i'd say it for them!


----------



## cathgibbs

There are no words to describe you I meant. If someone has a problem with me yhen they should say it instead of you getting o your high horse mouthing your vulgar mouth off


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Having the guts to say hurtful things is not clever...


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> There are no words to describe you I meant. If someone has a problem with me yhen they should say it instead of you getting o your high horse mouthing your vulgar mouth off

oh cath, dont even bother... i'd snap you like a twig!!! your pathetic twisted and self centred!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Shes been blocked before for mouthing off xxx


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Shes been blocked before for mouthing off xxx

she has, and she does not give a shit if she gets banned again!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh Sarah. You sound like such a lovely woman.


----------



## cathgibbs

sarahkr said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> There are no words to describe you I meant. If someone has a problem with me yhen they should say it instead of you getting o your high horse mouthing your vulgar mouth off
> 
> oh cath, dont even bother... i'd snap you like a twig!!! your pathetic twisted and self centred!!Click to expand...

This comment has made me laugh. A lot.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sarah what has happened to u? I dont understand how u got so aggressive. You are certainly describing yourself with your words to Cath. Cath has been nothing but nice and support towards everyone. You are sure to be banned again with that behaviour


----------



## sarahkr

cathgibbs said:


> Ahhhh Sarah. You sound like such a lovely woman.

well at least i'm not bitter like you!! sad AND pathetic......


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Sarah what has happened to u? I dont understand how u got so aggressive. You are certainly describing yourself with your words to Cath. Cath has been nothing but nice and support towards everyone. You are sure to be banned again with that behaviour

:haha::haha:if only you knew...


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sarah your words are bitter through and through....nobody else is even arguing...


----------



## cathgibbs

Its like that song..I see your true colours!! Shining through :-D this has brightened my day up :happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Sarah your words are bitter through and through....nobody else is even arguing...

really??? mmm, nobody argues hey??? and i'm delusional? you really dont know do you??? omg :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Anyway........lol

I will do a list for the first page when i get chance. I will make it look pretty. I think thats a good compromise. I hope all ttc ladies and expecting ladies agree?  xxx


----------



## Nina83

I'm sorry for all the commotion I caused yet again, somehow I feel as if this is my fault.
I don't understand how this all got blown out of proportion. 
I understand that the women who got their BFP are worried and scared, and the rest of us who are still trying to conceive have to sometimes walk around on eggshells as not to hurt their feelings, I get it and understand it. Btu we need a place where we can vent as well, and cry and be bitter. Yes, I am sad and bitter and pathetic because I am vulnerable right now. That's why I'm here. 
For me seeing my number up there killed me inside. To see the numbers go down, by removing mine and keeping the rest would sting just as much- knowing that I am still left behind. The women who got their BPF have their safe haven to chat about pregnancy, and I don't. I love having them still here, and feel they are a bit more careful talking about their pregnancies here (and I thank you for that!) 
I just don't get how this all blew up.
If by removing all the numbers would hurt their feelings, how do you think it feels to have my number removed and keeping theirs? They still have their baby and I don't. 
I really have nothing more to say except for sorry once again for ruining this thread.


----------



## cathgibbs

Sounds fab hun -that way everyone is still involved then? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Nina you havent ruined it you silly girl :hugs: I think people need to remember this is a support thread and no matter how happy we are for the pg ladies ( which I know we all are!!) its still a ttc page and the preg ladies were kind enough to make a page away from this one to share symptoms etc, I think that needs to be taken into perspective xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Glad u agree Cath


----------



## cathgibbs

I dont think iv ever seen so many people watching this thread haha nice little bit of action for everyone lol me and df have been laughing our heads off at it haha we got the day off work today thank God! xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nina please dont feel bad. You are such a lovely person and i know u do not want to hurt anyone but u are entitled to have your say. Your feelings are no less important than anyone elses. I agree that only taking away the losses will be hurtful as all our babies are equal and important. I think the first page list will be best for everyone. Big hugs xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Now there's some normality here.......how is everyone and where is everyone at their cycles? Xxx


----------



## AP

sarahkr said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> Shes been blocked before for mouthing off xxx
> 
> she has, and she does not give a shit if she gets banned again!!!Click to expand...

Just as well then. :winkwink:


----------



## hilslo

Nina83 said:


> I'm sorry for all the commotion I caused yet again, somehow I feel as if this is my fault.
> I don't understand how this all got blown out of proportion.
> I understand that the women who got their BFP are worried and scared, and the rest of us who are still trying to conceive have to sometimes walk around on eggshells as not to hurt their feelings, I get it and understand it. Btu we need a place where we can vent as well, and cry and be bitter. Yes, I am sad and bitter and pathetic because I am vulnerable right now. That's why I'm here.
> For me seeing my number up there killed me inside. To see the numbers go down, by removing mine and keeping the rest would sting just as much- knowing that I am still left behind. The women who got their BPF have their safe haven to chat about pregnancy, and I don't. I love having them still here, and feel they are a bit more careful talking about their pregnancies here (and I thank you for that!)
> I just don't get how this all blew up.
> If by removing all the numbers would hurt their feelings, how do you think it feels to have my number removed and keeping theirs? They still have their baby and I don't.
> I really have nothing more to say except for sorry once again for ruining this thread.

This. exactly.

I can't believe what has happened today. I have to dash off as I've got the first of my knitting classes but didn't want to read and run. I think everyone (other than Sarah) feels roughly the same. We wnt to support the pregnant ladies but don't want the pain it causes the now un-pregnant ladies.

Much love to you all. xx


----------



## hilslo

Nearly forgot MrsB, I really appreciate the name change and sorry it's caused you a torrent of abuse! x


----------



## lune_miel

I think the first page update is a good idea for us all. I will still be checking in on my girls here, and I'm not out of the woods yet, but I can see the clearing up ahead. Had my first scan at 6w and little bean is looking right on point. First sigh of relief until the next one in 2 weeks.

Let's have some 
:dust:


----------



## Helena_

well that was entertaining

I do agree that after the last fight (and before that) I do feel very unwelcomed, but I guess that's how it goes.

the first page idea is lovely


----------



## cathgibbs

I dont think anyone has intentionally made anyone to feel unwelcome. .....the preg ladies have their own thread which was a lovely gesture and this thread has kinda gone quiet cause we are trying not to think too much into ttc. It was nice to hear that some of you think im self centred from Sarah which was lovely to hear as I was the one who suggested putting everyones bfps on the front page but there you go......

Any who. ...us ttcers who are 'bitter' we will all get there....maybe not for a while but we will :-D in the meantime we will just be there for each otber....that includes the pg ladies before I come across self centred and pathetic :rofl: xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lune will you have anymore scans (12week) after the 8 week scan?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks Hilslo.

Lune miel im pleased your scan went well, good luck with your next one. 

Helena what would u like us to do to help u to feel welcomed? I dont mean that to sound nasty lol im just asking so we can welcome more people in a better way 

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Agree with Mrsd :-D 

Where are you at in your cycle hun? I think I ov fri but as we went out sat and was hungover still thos am I haven't temp xxx


----------



## Helena_

cathgibbs said:


> It was nice to hear that some of you think im self centred from Sarah which was lovely to hear as I was the one who suggested putting everyones bfps on the front page but there you go......
> 
> Any who. ...us ttcers who are 'bitter' we will all get there....maybe not for a while but we will :-D in the meantime we will just be there for each otber....that includes the pg ladies before I come across self centred and pathetic :rofl: xxx

I'm not sure if this was directed at me, but I never said or thought you were self centered or selfish. I was agreeing with you that the bfps on the front page was a lovely gesture, however not needed. We have the pregnancy chat (however quiet it is) and that's enough. We could easily put the BFP count on there with no issues. I would love to see everyone on there and this ttc thread retired. We'll all get there :hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

O my goodness a lot happens in a day!

Good evening ladies,

I too think the new title is perfect, to be honest I hated reading '11bfp's' knowing there weren't 11 pregnant ladies remaining and scared I'd be another or could be another (this happened when I joined January jellybeans.....my number was there but I was gone)

Anyway I think the new title is brill esp as October is just tooooooo close!! I feel that the first post with all the bfp's and maybe the expected due dates would be nice, but I'm easy I come here as its my fav thread and I feel like I know you lot the best on BnB


But guess what......I had another sneaky scan today...baby is now moving arms and legs which reassures me....I've been so scared as my friend went for her 11 week scan and there was no hb so that terrifies me.


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhh no hun def not directed up you :hugs: just directed at those who thought that about me :hugs: I take it both threads have gone quiet.......xxx


----------



## Helena_

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Helena what would u like us to do to help u to feel welcomed? I dont mean that to sound nasty lol im just asking so we can welcome more people in a better way
> 
> Xxx

there doesn't need to be anything done, as I said, many of us felt we had to stay clear of this thread as us being pregnant was hurting some. So we did and we post in the pregnancy chat section. That's sort of how it goes, i suppose. i still check in because I want to support all of you, but no longer feel comfortable voicing that support. Just know that I cheer everyone in here on daily and get SO excited to see some awesome charts and, of course, new bfps. We all deserve our rainbows and I know we will all get there. This thread isn't about me or even about anyone who is pregnant. It's ttc thread and it should be just that. 
I know how much it stings to see any pregnancy related thing after a loss. Honestly, even my own pregnancy stings me. It's a constant feeling of being so happy for this baby, but also terrified that anything could go wrong at any second. I'm also constantly sad that I would be due with my first in less than 2 weeks. 
I had my two early scans through my specialist, but my OB couldn't book me for my first visit until I'm 15 weeks along. I've been walking on eggshells over trying to be happy and grateful for this pregnancy, but worried sick over something being wrong when I'm finally seen. I'm sure everyone who has experienced a loss misses the perfect innocence of a pregnancy before a loss. 
I guess that explains the tension :shrug: we're all struggling, just over different things.


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww c.m.c try not too worry I know its much easier said than done but its your forever baby! Xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Thanks cath....I'm defo more relaxed after today. Last scan baby wasn't fully formed as only saw arm and leg buds but now I've seen it fully firmed and moving well I've promised il relax!!


So what's the Craic with everyone? 
Nina..day 8..... Think O will be early if you're sore and your O tests faint now

Cath...where are you cycle wise?

MrsB when is your holiday?? Af stay awaaaaaaaayyyyyy!!!!!!!

Hilslo are you planning on TTC again now or are you waiting? I hope u managed to get to get to Vancouver even though I know it was the worst week of your entire life.

Ll84, can you officially try now again or is it 2 weeks left?

Sorry I'm trying to catch up lots!!!


----------



## c.m.c

Is Sarah banned again then????? ,??


----------



## Helena_

yes, I can't seem to be able to message her on here


----------



## Left wonderin

What the hell was all that about !!!! I don't know wether to laugh or cry !!! What the hell happened Sarah !!! Weird or what !!!! Anyway everyone ttc or pregnant we all are on this journey together and hopefully are here to support each other . I have no issue with the name change or an expectation that those who got their BFP are listed somewhere . We are all here to support each other xxxxxxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Morning Girls,

I went to bed & missed the rest of the drama. I think it's just a tricky situation all round - there are PM's going on behind scene and hurt feelings from different peeps. 

I think we need to remember this is primarily a TTC thread :) I just think that us girls who have the BFP's want to still contribute and have some contact with the rest of you as we are a group first and foremost and have been together under the worst of situations. Nothing is definite in pregnancy until you are holding a baby so a lot of us don't want to move permanently to the other thread as a) we're supporting you and waiting for you all to c'mon over and b) we're scared. I know a lot of us lurk and read from the sidelines. Anyway I think Helena summed it up well in her post :)

Anyway.... That's how I feel {hugs}


----------



## ece77

Good morning ladies,

It's so sad what happened in the previous pages :(. I don't think I can express my feelings any better than Susan:



xxDreamxx said:


> I think we need to remember this is primarily a TTC thread :) I just think that us girls who have the BFP's want to still contribute and have some contact with the rest of you as we are a group first and foremost and have been together under the worst of situations. Nothing is definite in pregnancy until you are holding a baby so a lot of us don't want to move permanently to the other thread as a) we're supporting you and waiting for you all to c'mon over and b) we're scared.

That said, I truly can not understand what made Sarah so agressive. Hope she is fine and will find another support group soon...


----------



## Helena_

ece- I was actually able to speak to Sarah. Some PM's were sent to her, so she was rather provoked. She just felt like she had to say something and, according to her, is fine without being on here.


----------



## cathgibbs

Helena she has also told me about those pms but for her outrage yesterday was out of order. If someone has a problem they should speak up we are all here for the same thing - I know you might side with Sarah but for her to say she will 'snap me like a twig' just proves the type of person she is.


----------



## cathgibbs

Anywho - lets not mention it again, whats happened has happened.

How is everyone and where is everyone at etc??


----------



## Left wonderin

Are we women trying to be mums or children in a school yard lol......... Lets move on girls and focus on the task at hand supporting each other on the journey :) xxxx


----------



## Helena_

was only responding to what ece said. She's late to the game :haha:


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha Leftwondering that made me lol :rofl: xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Helena that wasn't directed at you :) it's was a general comment and was meant with humour ! Hope everyone including Sarah is ok xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I dont know anything about PMs to Sarah. Its no excuse to be provoked then take it out on others. 

Anyway...lol hassle over hopefully x


----------



## cathgibbs

Anyone heard off LadyLuck? xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I havent xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

How is everyone? 

Hubby was taken in an ambulance to A&E yesterday and didn't get home till early hours of morning. They ruled out heart attack but he needs to see a GP today and get a full physical. I hardly slept last night, I kept waking to check on him. 

Everyone needs to check in and say Hi (and I mean everyone, including lurkers)

{hugs}


----------



## ladyluck84

Dream sorry to hear that! Hope he is ok now? I have been staying away until the drama died down. Yes today is day 8 of my cycle so as they say "I'm on it like car bonnet"


----------



## xxDreamxx

ladyluck84 said:


> Dream sorry to hear that! Hope he is ok now? I have been staying away until the drama died down. Yes today is day 8 of my cycle so as they say "I'm on it like car bonnet"

I have never heard that saying before - love it :)


----------



## ladyluck84

Haha maybe it's just my daft friends!


----------



## c.m.c

Dream I hope he's ok.....my goodness you must be in shock!! Fingers crossed Hes ok and it's noT serious.....u don't need that worry



Ll84, hi girl.......get on it lol......sooooo glad you're finally able to TTC again!!! Fingers crossed us ectopic girls prove that it only takes one sperm, one egg and one TUBE too!!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Dream sorry to hear about your hubby. I hope he gets well soon x


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,

Susan - Sorry for your hubby. I've heard even not being able to digest a heavy meal may look like heart attack. Can it be something like that or am I being silly?! Anyways, hope it's nothing serious. 

LL - Glad you're back on track. Good luck catching that eggie ;)

Cath, MrsBP, Nina - Where are you in your cycles?

AFM - Trying to have a baby is so stressful in every step of the way. My symptoms just dissapeared -again! I really don't know how/if I can keep my sanity :(


----------



## HappilyTTC

:argh:

I was here and hid for a little while. I am back. :hi:

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Mrs. B was over at my journal and made me remember how I haven't been here in a while. Thanks, Mrs. B!

I am finally CD1... after months and months of waiting!

I am sad about no :bfp: but that's life.

I have an appointment with an endocrinologist Monday and cervical conization next Thursday. No trying for 6-8 weeks after the surgery. Hopefully, they get all the bad stuff out. 

Well, it's nice to read about everyone. Hope ya'll are doing well. :hugs:

BTW: I like the new title. :thumbup:


----------



## cathgibbs

Dream soz to hear about hubby - maybe its what Ece suggests?

Cmc - how you doing hun any more scans? xxx

Ece try not worry hun i know its easier said than done - have you any apts/scans coming up? xxx


----------



## c.m.c

O my goodness happily I was wondering if your AF ever came!!! That was loooooong.....hope you get some answers.

Hi cath.....I'm good...next scan is actually my first NHs appt on Tuesday......gonna tell my mum dad, in laws and friends then hopefully.

How s everyone?


----------



## Left wonderin

11 days to 20 week scan and hopefully finding out if we are team pink or blue !


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi Girls,

It wasn't a heavy meal as he eats soup for lunch but the GP named a condition where the nerve in the Vegas Cluster, reports to the brain & misfires causing lack of consciousness & associated pressure in eyes, loss of hearing etc just before. It's also usually confused with epilepsy due to symptoms.

Afm - I am off today to hospital to have a 24 hour BP monitor fitted as I see an Obstetric Physician on Tuesday regarding my high blood pressure & different readings in each arm. I have a script to fill for BP meds but will do that Tuesday once I have seen the DR.

The dogs are being clipped & groomed tomorrow and then we're off to my bro and sil house as its her birthday. The kids wanted to see the dogs so least they will be clean & smelling sweet :)


----------



## HappilyTTC

CMC: Finally! She was mean to men yesterday, but she seems to be on her kinda normal behavior today so far. How have you been?


----------



## c.m.c

Fingers crossed for an early O happily!!

I'm doing great!! Feeling tired and hungry......but all good


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi Girls,

It may be an idea to have this group closed by a mod since the girls who are TTC have gone off to form a new group.

Was nice chatting with you girls after what happened to me in May and I am thankful for the support & friendships I made through the group. I like to think I offered support back. It saddens me that not everyone got along, I did want to continue to support the girls TTC so guess I do that from afar now.

All the best girls {hugs}


----------



## c.m.c

Mmmmm maybe having a new group is a good thing, 

A TTC group, a BFP group and this one could be our middle ground where we catch up??? I know there's different conversations with regards to where we all are in our journey and I know that can get lost a bit when there's so many talking Ovulation and so many talking about scans etc.

I do feel that it's a good thing that the majority were pregnant because our goal is for ALL of us to be pregnant and we shouldn't ever forget that!! , surely we don't want to see everyone TTC forever!

I too hope to see you all with bfp's, especially the previous ectopic ladies, I feel personally closer to anyone who has had fertility worries due to tubal damage or loss!! But we have all had a loss and it's my Goal to see everyone of us with a baby in our arms....even being pregnant has its worries 

Anyway. Hope we can use this thread maybe as a middle ground as I understand the TTC need a fresh start and positive baby dust to all!!!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Well said CMC :)

I certainly want to see everyone get their BFP and ultimately have a healthy baby at the end of it. We have all been through the ringer in the last year & everyone deserves to be happy without exception.

Anyway don't get me started.... I cried over a Nescafé coffee advert earlier.


----------



## cathgibbs

C.m.c thats what I was thinking. ..agreed :-D xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

I agree I'm happy for all those that get their bfp th


----------



## ladyluck84

I agree im happy for all of those that have got their bfp but I still come in here to talk about my worries and stresses of trying to conceive and that is hard when everyone is pregnant. But having said that I still like catching up with those that have supported me and to hear about how they are getting in as hopefully will be joining you soon so would like this as a middle ground : )


----------

